# Limbo Ladies!!



## CeeCee2010

Our thread got moved to Pregnancy groups and discussions - ahhhhh!! So Thought I would try again and see if we can stay in Third tri with this one :) 

To remind everyone this is a thread for ladies who are a bit in 'limbo' as in you don't quite feel like you fit in 2nd tri anymore but that you're a wee bit nervous about 3rd tri :) Come in and have a chat - as I said before this thread does not involve the party game - can you imagine trying to do limbo at this point of pregnancy lol. 

I look forward to chatting to everybody 

Lots of love XXX


Here's a list of when our Limbo babies are due! 


*5th July* - Rachyroux - Team :pink: 

*6th July* - CeeCee2010 Team :pink:
Hopeful Heath Team :pink:

*7th July* - MrsPOP Team :pink:

*10th July* - Yasmin13 Team :blue:

*22nd July* - SamiraNChris Team :blue:

*23rd July* - Barbles Team :blue:

*26th July* - xxMichellexx Team :pink:

*27th July * - Waitin4aStork Team :blue: 

*30th July* - TaNasha Team :pink: 

*6th August* - Vicki_g Team :yellow:

*13th August* - ClaireMuir123 Team :pink: 

*22nd August* - Braven05 Team :pink: ​


----------



## Lauki

Awww why did we get moved :(. I liked being in Third Trimester as it's kinda the only forum I'm on. So I could keep an eye on all the other posts in here and the Limbo thread!
I wanted to be in Limbo till I was 40 weeks!

Hope it's not against the rules to start the thread again?


----------



## XJessicaX

It will probably be moved again, maybe it was because it got too big??


----------



## CeeCee2010

I hope it's not against the rules either - if it is I didn't mean to break any rules!! I just think this is the place for the thread. I know when I was thinking about coming over to third tri I felt a bit lost and out of it all but having the thread in Third tri really helped to be supported. I don't think the Pregnancy groups and discussions is where people would automatically look for it or where it's most effective. Please let us have our third tri limbo thread back :( we're no trouble!! XXX


----------



## CS_and_bump

Morning ladies :)

ceecee - any news from your boss?

Ive hit 29 weeks today and for some reason its all just come to me that its getting closer and closer until i meet my little boy,

x x x x


----------



## Lauki

Ooh CeeCee, grats on your 30 weeks and CS_and_bump on your 29 weeks! Great news :).
Not long for all of us now! I bet I'll still have 10 weeks to go before she decides to get a move on :(.


----------



## CS_and_bump

Lauki said:


> Ooh CeeCee, grats on your 30 weeks and CS_and_bump on your 29 weeks! Great news :).
> Not long for all of us now! I bet I'll still have 10 weeks to go before she decides to get a move on :(.

I was 2 weeks overdue with my first so im really hoping this one is either on time or early as i dont think i can go through the constant phone calls from people asking if ive had him yet!!

x x x x x:happydance:


----------



## Lauki

My husband and me were both born 2 weeks late, isn't it like an old wives tale that your baby is gonna be late then too ^^?

I've got no complications whatsoever, so I'm not expecting her to be early anyway. As this might be our only child depending on whether we are able to eventually move house or not I'm determined to absolutely love every day of this pregnancy though!


----------



## CeeCee2010

The blessing in disguise of Gestational Diabetes I guess is that I'm not allowed to go past 40 weeks so I know I will meet our little princess in a maximum of 10 weeks... so excited!! Congrats to you CS_and_Bump on your 29 weeks too! xxx


----------



## Lauki

Doesn't the thought of being induced bother you a bit? Maybe bother is a bit too negative of a word, but it just seems so unnatural to me! Especially after seeing this woman on One Born Every Minute who had to be induced for like 5 days!
I suppose as soon as you hold your babes it won't matter anymore anyway! I still think you'll beat me to it!


----------



## BabyNo1.

Hi girls, off to Brighton today for the ready eye concert, let's hope baby doesn't mind, I have gtt next week, ceecee do you know can you still have a water birth if you are induced?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lauki said:


> Doesn't the thought of being induced bother you a bit? Maybe bother is a bit too negative of a word, but it just seems so unnatural to me! Especially after seeing this woman on One Born Every Minute who had to be induced for like 5 days!
> I suppose as soon as you hold your babes it won't matter anymore anyway! I still think you'll beat me to it!

I think it all depends. My one friend was induced and had a very slow labour and ended up having her little girl 3 days after induction. Another friend of mine was induced and had her little boy 4 hours later! Think it's just our bodies and babies who have the final say XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

BabyNo1. said:


> Hi girls, off to Brighton today for the ready eye concert, let's hope baby doesn't mind, I have gtt next week, ceecee do you know can you still have a water birth if you are induced?

Errr good question hun. I don't honestly know as I wasn't planning on having one but I have diabetes clinic later so will ask for you if you like? X


----------



## BabyNo1.

O thank you! Just if I do have it would like to think I could still go natural, but I'm not against an epi if I'm forced to hospital!


----------



## CeeCee2010

BabyNo1. said:


> O thank you! Just if I do have it would like to think I could still go natural, but I'm not against an epi if I'm forced to hospital!

I'm not planning on having an epidural but that's because I don't react well to anaesthetics (sp?) and was advised not to have one unless it's an emergency. So as far as I'm aware you can go as natural as planned reference pain meds but not sure about the water birth so will check for you :) xxx


----------



## CS_and_bump

I was induced with my first my whole labour was 2 hours and 20 minutes, but the pain was unbearable i had to have an epidural, but then i am a wimp :)

x x x x x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girls 

literally dropping in as I had to come into work again....on my day off and the magazine woman called me!!! il copy n paste my message from the board

Hope ur all ok and miss you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Girlies

I was lucky enough to be picked to do a bikini shoot with pregnancy and birth magazine for an article which is about how you are happier in your skin now you are pregnant and they are still looking for one girl and have asked me if i had any friends who fit the bill....what better place than BNB!!! 

so....you need to be between 20-30 weeks, this needs to be your first baby and you need to have something that you didnt like about your body which has got better / you are happy with now.

Example, my focus is on my skin and how my spots have vanished since being pregs. 

ummm i think thats about it! the shoot is on the 4th may and they pay for your travel expenses to get there. you get a hair and makeup makeover and they do the shoot and then you go into the mag appx june/july 

if your interested give me an email on here and il gicve you more details xx


----------



## Barbles

Morning!! Cant believe we got moved. I like it better here too, makes more sense to me!

So had my GTT this morning, was all fine and should get the results tomorrow. Now tucking into a cheese and pickle sandwich nom nom!!!

I know one girl who was induced at 14 days overdue and her actual labour is recorded as 10 minutes, he literally just popped out once they started her.

An hour and a half until I am free again for the rest of the week.


----------



## phoebe

Hi limbo ladies xxx:flower:
sorry i have been MIA, just been so busy lately and have been struck by some D and V....................hmmmm nice. did scare me though at 1st as i thought it was way too early to clearing out ahem:blush: but luckily or unluckily my OH has been the same phew! Anyways i hope life is treating u all very well and ur bumps are cooking away nicely. Cant believe we got moved, was looking all over for u lol. Will try and get back on here later for a proper catchup xx Hugs all round xxx:hugs:

Congrats on 30 wks CeeCee xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Barbles

Please Please Please everybody must visit this website. It is absolutely hilarious!! Im am here in fits of laughter at work over some of the messages. Just too too funny xx

https://damnyouautocorrect.com


----------



## Lauki

That made me laugh !
At the moment I feel extremely tired, so I think I'm gonna have to go for a nap!
Hope you all have a lovely rest of the day!
xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Barbles thankyou SO Much for that website. :')

And also because some people are still posting on the other limbo thread, I'll copy and paste what I wrote on there, and paste the link to this thread so that the girls on there see it.


----------



## Rachyroux

this is just a copy of the post I put in the old limbo thread. 

Claire- I still don't 100% trust him. Do I REALLY think he'll do it again? no. Not after the state on him when he realised what he had done. However, I'm not fully trusting him for a long time because if it happens again, at least it'll hurt a bit less. I've always been a committed person, one person for me, no cheating, no lies, trust etc etc. And he was hurt by his ex so bad I assumed he was the same. It got brought up again today. He said "Old habits. I was an idiot. I'm sorry. I should've stopped when we met" So they'd been doing all that dirty talk crap for a long time, he admitted he didn't even like the look of her, he just couldn't meet a gf, and his ex had messed him up, and it was just something for him to "get off" to. But that to me, in my head is cheating. At one point they even discussed what it would be like to have a one night stand behind my back. It never happened, no, but that thought never leaves my mind. That they were getting off on the idea of my heart being broken.
Getting angry now. see, i'm not going to act like it goes away. I think it was just before xmas it happened too. Worst time of my life. When I found it, the feeling I had in my stomach. Oh god I've never had anything like it. He is my first love, i've been hurt by men before in different ways but I was never in love, or pregnant with their child. But I get how awful those conflicting feelings are. You can't live without him, he's the only person you want when you're so low, but he caused that pain and you don't want to give in. But this pain of him talking to someone else, feels like you lost him slightly, and so when you see him, you want to cuddle him , because you're scared of losing him. It's so hard. But some men genuinely do make mistakes and don't do it again. He knows if it happens again he's goneeee. And he changed his number and deleted his facebook so at least that was a start. Bloody internet can be evil for relationships, same with texting. I go through his phone sometimes, and even if he catches me he says it's fine, i don't blame you. So far so good. But it's not been that long. test of time..

I confided in NO ONE about the bf thing, however; Claire your situation really did make me feel like I had to let you know that It's happened to me too. And when you hear of it happening to someone you feel sad for them ofcourse, but going through it is undescribable as he is my everything after years of crap.
Sadface.. hopefully time will help

Ceecee- Happy 30 weeks my sweet, It was mine yesterday. exciting and scary!

vicki- leftover treats? so jealous. Boyfriend has promised chocolate cake will be waiting for me after the baby. Don't want to risk it now with the GD as sugar will make baby too big. But mmm. lucky!

MrsPOP- I hate facebook now. And will never rejoin it because I think for men it's tempting. Girl with a slutty profile pic, the option of private messaging. Nuh uh not anymore. Hope you enjoy your course! I really wanted to go but like the 4D scan we decded not too as we struggle a bit financially. I'm also so sorry to hear about your mother and can't imagine what you are going through. So pleased after this wait that she is going to get something to help her, and I bet those months felt like such a long time..
& Yay for the half day. I'm off tommorow, then 2 more shifts, and i'm off for holidays and maternity leave.
On that note, when is everyone going on mat leave?

I'd also like to add, I wish we all could meet in real life, and all give eachother a massive hug! You girls do keep me sane alot of the time & I love this thread.
Ceecee made a new one as this one is now in pregnancy groups & discussions, so are we all going to agree where to post?? as some have posted on there and some are still posting here haha.


I have a growth scan tommorow.
Last time I went to see diabetics and consultant, I got a routine scan, and despite being told that my gestational diabetes will more than likely make her big, she measured too small. So tommorow morning we get a growth scan down at radiology, and I see the diabetic team, I've had good readings for the past 2-3 weeks, they were bad when I went last and they said if they got worse I'd have to forget diet control and go on meds, or insulin. So thats a positive that they've gotten better.

I'm sorry girlies, I type really fast and so it's so easy for me to get carried away and write these HUGE posts, please tell me if it gets irratating!

Love to all. x


----------



## Lauki

I love big posts! Don't worry about it at all ;).

I dunno on which thread we should continue posting. We should pick one though as this gets confusing !


----------



## Rachyroux

Think we should keep this one going? and hopefully we're not breaking rules and can stay in 3rd Tri?
I posted the link to this new one on the old one so fingers crossed everyone will move right on over
How are you Lauki? :)


----------



## Lauki

I am not sure how I feel, one moment I feel really happy, next moment I feel rubbish!

My baby has been really quiet for the last few days and it's freaking me out! She's there as I feel movement throughout the day but it's still scary! I can also find her heartbeat straight away with our Angelcare monitor thing, but I'd rather have her beat me up a bit more ;).

Also experienced my first Braxton Hicks contraction just now! Felt like a ripple going over my lower tummy and it got rock hard (under the skin/fat layer). So I assume that's it! I also think I felt her hickup for the first time ever, so I suppose it's a day of firsts :).

Hope you're okay and that your growth scan will be all good tomorrow :). Hope you won't ever have to go on the meds, it's much better to be able to control it with diet I think! I bet you can't wait till the chocolate cake!!
Are you excited about seeing your baby again? I want to go for another scan, but just for seeing her, I can imagine it's not all good fun if it's not for a positive reason :(.


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks :) I'm sure your little one will start getting active. Mine has usually two or three quiet days, more than 10 kicks a day but still quiet, then She's non stop for a few days. Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done though because I get the same.
Aw it was my first hiccups today too! Wooop. Yay for baby hiccups. :) hehe
I'm excited for the scan. The consultant normally does it herself but it's over in 2 minutes and she doesn't really show the baby for long to make out what part is what hehe, but I have it in the radiology department tommorow and I think the scan is of better quality and a huge screen. I hope she's grown :(
And looking forward soo much for chocolate cake. <3
If you get too worried about movement, you can get some reassurance from midwife :) I'm sure your little one's just very sleepy and cosy xxxxx


----------



## Lauki

I'm not too worried as I still feel her regularly! I just think I'll be panicking a bit about it all until she's actually safe in my arms! It's all geting close now and I just want everything to go alright!

Hope your baby has grown plenty, let us know tomorrow! Big screens are awesome, are 4D scan was shown on a massive television screen, like the baby was just as big as we are ;). Hope you get to see your babe a bit longer than 2 minutes!


----------



## Rachyroux

Hehe it's funny , from the day we find out we're pregnant, we will never stop worying about our little one. :hugs:
thankyou lovely, I will report back tommorow straight after. So nervous. xx


----------



## Lauki

I hope you get pictures!
Have fun! xx


----------



## rducky

My midwife told me that if I'm every worried about movement that I should drink a glass of juice and lay down on my left side for 1 hour. If no movement after 1 hour, then I should call in.
I've noticed that if I have a really busy day and don't spend much time sitting quietly then I miss a lot of movements. Usually as soon as I sit quietly for a while I start feeling the kicks!


The big screen for the scan sounds great! Have fun!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey Ladies, just a quick thread so I can have this in my subscriptions. Hope you all are well xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I was wondering why the other thread was so quiet! here you all are!


----------



## Lauki

rducky said:


> My midwife told me that if I'm every worried about movement that I should drink a glass of juice and lay down on my left side for 1 hour. If no movement after 1 hour, then I should call in.
> I've noticed that if I have a really busy day and don't spend much time sitting quietly then I miss a lot of movements. Usually as soon as I sit quietly for a while I start feeling the kicks!
> 
> 
> The big screen for the scan sounds great! Have fun!

Yea I'm not worried as I still feel her move throughout the day, it's just that she's probably turned inwards and I have an anterior placenta, so half the movements are cushioned by either my placenta or my organs ;).

I think I've spent a fortune on Apple Juice already with this trick! Good thing that I love it so much ;)!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh my god!! I've only been in work 2 and a half hours - I'm so beyond bored its unreal and yet I have another 5 and a half hours left yet ... feel like crying I'm so bored lol I don't know how I'm ever going to get through today!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Considering this is supposed to be a short week it feels like it's gone on forever! Roll on 5.30pm or whenever my boss decides I can leave the building tonight. I need to get home and make some scones for a royal wedding party tomorrow! I was planning on doing cherry scones, does anyone have any other favourite scone flavours/recipes to throw into the mix?!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I had raspberry and white chocolate scones before... they were LOVELY :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Oof, they sound exactly my kind of thing!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I had blueberry scones too and they were lovely ... Lol I sound like a have a serious scone habit!


----------



## Lauki

I never had scones before and I lived in the UK for 2.5 years now! 
How horrible am I! I do love the look of Sultana ones though as I love sultanas!

Hope the day flies by for you guys! You all off work and not back in till Tuesday?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Finish at 5.30pm today :( I'm seriously contemplating going home earlier as got a banging headache and just can't be bothered! Lauki you must try scones!! Scones are awesome and now I may have to stop off and get some on the way home from work!! Lol purely for the royal wedding tea party obviously :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Hehe! I could do some blueberry and sultana ones too, might be a nice combination together in fact. I normally make masses of cupcakes for these sorts of things but I know I won't have much time tonight by the time I get in, I'll just want my tea and an early night! As usual! Husband has to work tomorrow though so it might be nice to send him off with some scones. He will have to have the runts of the litter though as the good ones are all for my tea party. Haven't made scones for ages, I do enjoy eating other people's though...!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Awww man now I really want cupcakes!! Lol we should stop talking about food this instant!! Lol I have an obsession with blueberries at the moment. I have them literally about 3 times a day - my main craving throughout this pregnancy has been fruit and it still isn't stopping lol


----------



## Lauki

Ugh, sorry to hear about your headache! 
I will have to try scones now don't I?
I will see if I can get some next week with shopping!!


----------



## Lauki

Last night I discovered that banana with apple all chopped up is such a tasty combination! Big bowl of that and I'm happy :)!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh pooh sticks! Before when I thought I only had 5 and a half hours left I was so wrong... Lol I now have 5 and a half hours left. Man alive - today is DRAGGINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies

I was wondering why the other thread was so quiet. I'm trying to keep myself to myself really, don't want to complain too much lol. Just that my Dr has signed me of until maternity leave so I'm all done with work and it's such a relief, I'm in agony.

That's my moaning done for the day :haha: I don't like scones, never really fancied anything like that. I prefer cakes lol.

I'm watching New Moon but really need to tidy up, I just have no get up and go these days, can't get motivated for anything at all :( xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I was wondering why the other thread was so quiet. I'm trying to keep myself to myself really, don't want to complain too much lol. Just that my Dr has signed me of until maternity leave so I'm all done with work and it's such a relief, I'm in agony.
> 
> That's my moaning done for the day :haha: I don't like scones, never really fancied anything like that. I prefer cakes lol.
> 
> I'm watching New Moon but really need to tidy up, I just have no get up and go these days, can't get motivated for anything at all :( xxx

Aww hun :hugs: good news that they've signed you off eh? Don't worry about motivation hun just chill out for the day - your body is obviously telling you to slow down :) xxx


----------



## Lauki

Good news they've signed you off!
Like CeeCee says, listen to your body! There's nothing wrong with just relaxing for a day!

I'm watching last night's Misbehaving Mum's to be. I wish I could watch New Moon, but with no job I really shouldn't be spending money on buying DVD's!

Only 5 hours to go now CeeCee, is your headache better?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lauki said:


> Good news they've signed you off!
> Like CeeCee says, listen to your body! There's nothing wrong with just relaxing for a day!
> 
> I'm watching last night's Misbehaving Mum's to be. I wish I could watch New Moon, but with no job I really shouldn't be spending money on buying DVD's!
> 
> Only 5 hours to go now CeeCee, is your headache better?

No :( headache still banging. I think it might be to do with my sugar levels as they're slightly high today... wondering if that would give me a headache?? Just eating some granary bread ham sandwiches though so hoping that will bring down my sugar levels a bit :) - sorry rambling on there!! lol Ooh I taped that too! Looking forward to watching it later :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

It's on sky movies, we're getting them for free just now because hubby phoned to cancel them and they said we were entitled to them free for 6 months or something! :happydance: so trying to watch as many as possible before they go!

I'm with you on the headache ceecee, it's just came on me and I don't like it lol. Think I need to lay down in a dark room and sleep, for a whole week! :haha: Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks hun, hope you feel better soon too :) XXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think the thread got moved as it was more of a group than a general open thread. I am sure no-one meant it, but I posted on the previous thread twice hoping to join in the chat and it was like my post never existed. You seem like a lovley group of ladies, so I really don't mean anything negative, I'm sure my posts just got missed as such a thread can move so fast at times! Anyhow, I already post in a 'group' I came here for some general 3rd tri limbo chat. Hope you are all ok x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Sorry Tinkerbell :hugs: we never ever meant to leave you out. I genuinely just didn't see your post hun. How are you feeling? XXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm getting by thanks Cee Cee. Have a lot of health problems so am on here a lot :haha: not a lot else to do with my time, gotta rest up! Thanks for the welcome :hugs: how are you? x


----------



## Lauki

Hey Tinkerbell! Sorry if you got missed by us! Sometimes I'm gone for half the day and when I'm back there's 8 more pages!
It's hard work keeping up with a thread like this!

Hope you're managing with your health problems. It must be so frustrating.

I need to clean the bathroom now, but I'm reaaaaaaaaaaaally not in the mood. I might be naughty and leave it till tomorrow, as tomorrow's cleaning schedule has already been completed ^^.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Aww poor you hun, hope you're not suffering too much with your pregnancy. I'm all good thank you :) Experiencing some Sciatica and have gestational diabetes but other than that I'm pretty good :) Sorry again for not seein gyour post before. I notice you're having a little girl too! You thought of any names yet?? xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: don't worry ladies, I knew it was nothing personal! 

Here's my list of health complaints :haha: SPD, SIJD, Scollisosis, CFS, GD, Pernicious Anaemia, and generally falling apart :rofl: I manage small amounts of pottering about the house, but am in a wheelchair all other times. So its all a bit frustrating, I have an uncontrollable urge to nest but I can't. This has resulted in WAY TO MUCH online baby shopping :haha: 

Yes I have a little girly cooking, she's gonna be called Lilyanne :happydance: how about you?

I have to hop off myself now, away for the weekend tomorrow and need to pack. It will take me all of today, especially as I keep hopping on here 'for a break' :rofl: x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol a break from packing - that's a new one lol! Aww My nanny was a Lilian and I love the variation of Lilyanne too :) Sorry to hear how much your suffering hun :hugs: Will your symptoms be relieved after the baby? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

A little bit miffed this afternoon :( My boss has just given me a floorplan to generate however he's not given me any measurements and hasn't even drawn it with straight lines. I'm considering telling him where to stick it! And a landlord just came in to ask for his post and I gave it to him and then he had a right go at me about not phoning him to tell him it was there when I didn't even know it had come in in the first place. I mean I'm quite obviously pregnant as well so you think that he would've been a bit nicer about it but no he gave me a right bollocking (excuse my french!) I hate my job so much. And still another 3 and a half hours to stick out :( 

Oh and granary bread affects my IBS so now I'm suffering with a bad tummy as well as a bloody headache. Somebody take mercy on me and let me go home :(


----------



## babyblessed

thought i would pop in here and say hi, moving on from second tri chat and missing you girls...

hope your day goes quickly ceecee, i see you have only four weeks to go, roll on maternity for you.

I left work after my second and am really glad i am not counting down again but that said at home with a 2 year old sometimes i think being at work might be less work :)

I have got to the stage that today I needed to try on my whole wardrobe before I found something that fitted and looked okay, trip to primark for maxi dresses i think...

hugs to all you limbo girls :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, hopefully things will get a lot better after the baby :thumbup: Sorry your suffering too, I dunno about you but D day seems so long away still :wacko: I struggle just to get through the day let alone the next 10 weeks or so :dohh:

Sounds like your entitled to a rant today, landlord and boss are out of order :growlmad: a dicky tum and a heavy head wont help matters one bit :hugs: FX the next 3 hours fly by x

Hey Babyblessed :wave: think I'll be joining you in buying up maxi dresses. I have 1 outfit that fits and looks ok, everything else is either too small or only fit for indoors :haha: I feel your pain! currently in PJ's, which I guess is the bonus to being housebound mostly x


----------



## CeeCee2010

babyblessed said:


> thought i would pop in here and say hi, moving on from second tri chat and missing you girls...
> 
> hope your day goes quickly ceecee, i see you have only four weeks to go, roll on maternity for you.
> 
> I left work after my second and am really glad i am not counting down again but that said at home with a 2 year old sometimes i think being at work might be less work :)
> 
> I have got to the stage that today I needed to try on my whole wardrobe before I found something that fitted and looked okay, trip to primark for maxi dresses i think...
> 
> hugs to all you limbo girls :)


Come and join us in here babyblessed!! XXX 




Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yup, hopefully things will get a lot better after the baby :thumbup: Sorry your suffering too, I dunno about you but D day seems so long away still :wacko: I struggle just to get through the day let alone the next 10 weeks or so :dohh:
> 
> Sounds like your entitled to a rant today, landlord and boss are out of order :growlmad: a dicky tum and a heavy head wont help matters one bit :hugs: FX the next 3 hours fly by x
> 
> Hey Babyblessed :wave: think I'll be joining you in buying up maxi dresses. I have 1 outfit that fits and looks ok, everything else is either too small or only fit for indoors :haha: I feel your pain! currently in PJ's, which I guess is the bonus to being housebound mostly x

I love the sound of maxi dresses too but I hate my thighs rubbing together as they chaff and I don't want to wear leggings underneath or spanx pants that cover my thighs so I tend to always be in shorter dresses and tights (which are getting too hot) or trousers (which also tend to be too hot). 

Any ideas on how to prevent thigh chaffing ladies? Lol XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Hello everyone! I haven't posted a message for a while... I had my mini gtt last week and was left with a big nasty bruise :-( My results came back normal though so yay for that! Almost 30 weeks now, how exciting!

Ceecee... You need to take some action against your boss.. He is taking the piss. It's annoying to read how he thinks he can get away with taking advantage of you. Please contact legal and cab...or acas, dont they help with employment matters??


----------



## yasmin13

Hello everyone! I haven't posted a message for a while... I had my mini gtt last week and was left with a big nasty bruise :-( My results came back normal though so yay for that! Almost 30 weeks now, how exciting!

Ceecee... You need to take some action against your boss.. He is taking the piss. It's annoying to read how he thinks he can get away with taking advantage of you. Please contact legal and cab...or acas, dont they help with employment matters??


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted a message for a while... I had my mini gtt last week and was left with a big nasty bruise :-( My results came back normal though so yay for that! Almost 30 weeks now, how exciting!
> 
> Ceecee... You need to take some action against your boss.. He is taking the piss. It's annoying to read how he thinks he can get away with taking advantage of you. Please contact legal and cab...or acas, dont they help with employment matters??

Thankfully he finally conducted my risk assessment yesterday and he slightly redeemed himself by digging out an air con type thing machine so I am now freezing cold in the office and loving it lol. As for my backpay I still haven't received it but I'm waiting to see if it goes in today's pay packet and if not I will be nailing his balls to the floor on tuesday morning lol. :) 

Glad your GTT came back ok hun, boo at teh nasty bruise though. Hope its better now! XXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ceecee, what about baby powder? or you could buy a cheep pair of leggings and cut them off so they just cover your thighs so they are not too hot? I dunno what else to suggest, I have the same thing going on :haha: x

Yasmin, nice to meet you :wave: and glad to hear your GT results were normal! x


----------



## Lauki

CeeCee - I have the exact same problem with dresses! Which is why I never wear any and tend to go with light cotton trousers. I'd love to wear dresses though, maybe the legging idea is quite a good plan if you cut them off, I'd be scared they'd roll all the way up though and that I'd be trying to pull them down while stood in the middle of the street iykwim ;).

Babyblessed - Welcome to the thread! Yay for more Limbo Ladies!

Yasmin - Great to hear you test came back fine! :thumbup:

Tinkerbell - Gosh you must be going through a terrible pregnancy. Good thing it's all for a positive reason though! I suppose that might make it all a bit easier to handle! I really hope all will be better when your girl is here! I love the name you picked, it's gorgeous :).


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Tinkerbell. How are you?

Ceecee you make sure you nail his balls :) That made me smile. You sounded like a tough nut chick!

I so want scones after reading all these posts. So hungry :( 

I had a dream last night that I was breastfeeding two babies! Strange...


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell. How are you?
> 
> Ceecee you make sure you nail his balls :) That made me smile. You sounded like a tough nut chick!
> 
> I so want scones after reading all these posts. So hungry :(
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was breastfeeding two babies! Strange...

I've had dreams about having twins since just before I knew I was pregnant... even had one last night! My DH is scared there might be one hiding in there lol. I've assured him there isn't but he still has his doubts lol XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hmm the leggings idea sounds good but like Lauki I'm a bit worried they might roll up to my nether regions and I'd have to pull them down... maybe a cheap pair of elastane cycling shorts from ebay would colve the problem.... although saying that I have horrible strecth marks all down my legs so may never expose my legs to daylight EVER AGAIN!!


----------



## yasmin13

Hehe we're definitely having the one baby... But hubby would love twins!!

I'm so bored at home... Cant believe there are no good movies on.


----------



## Vicki_g

My mother has just rung me, whilst I am at work in the middle of a busy day, to tell me that Kate Middleton will be walking down the aisle to the same music that I walked down the aisle to. How on earth she expects me to have these kinds of conversations with my boss three feet away I don't know! However, at least we all know who had the idea first as we gasp in amazement tomorrow at the quality of the music choice... (I am secretly chuffed to bits)

CeeCee - my mum once recommended getting a pair of tights and cutting them off just above the knee to cycling-short length to prevent chafing whilst on holiday when we both suffered with thigh-rub. Might work? 

Hello everyone else and sorry for mentioning the scones - I'm off to concoct some raspberry and white choc ones methinks!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Welcome tinkerbell! I'm sorry I missed your last post aswell, I can barely remember what's been said but sometimes remember very specific details from a post, very strange lol.

My headache went away but I started hoovering my living room rug and it wasn't picking up so I turned it off and looked underneath and there was smoke coming out the bottom! Shat myself and un plugged it then stuck it out the back lol. Cleaned the filter and phoned Dyson, someone's coming out on Tuesday, damn bank holiday weekend! :growlmad: Need to have no rug in my livingroom for 4 days! Can't have it sitting covered in dog hairs lol.

Just had a chippy for dinner, I'm such a selfish person and not thinking of my unborn baby :dohh: :rofl: I'm still a bit miffed that over eating is classed in the same category as being as bad as smoking and drinking :wacko: oh well, I enjoyed it! 

What's everyone doing for the royal wedding tomorrow? Can't believe coverage is starting at 6am lol, I'll watch the proccesion (sp) and ceremony then get on with my day lol. xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh! And with the thigh rubbing, I get aswell and it's really sore :( I haven't worn a dress for ages but when I did I used to cut tights off just above the knee and that seemed to do the trick :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lauki

If you cut tights off just above the knee, don't they roll up?

So rubbish about your rug Claire! And don't worry about eating easy food sometimes! I think they're just trying to make a point that living on fastfood and never having anything fresh is just an unhealthy environment for your baby to grow up in! We had pizza last Tuesday, but I had a big bowl of salad with it and I just eat healthy the rest of the week. I'm pregnant, not perfect ;)!

I'm not doing anything for the Royal Wedding I don't think! I'm gonna check out her dress though! Celebrities and Royals aren't really my thing, so I'll leave them to it! I can't believe the coverage starts at 6am, how many people do you reckon will get up early for it? Must be loads!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I've never had them roll up I don't think!

Oh yeah there will be millions of people watching from that time! I can assure you though, I won't be one of them :rofl: Celebs and royals aren't my thing either, but good luck to them xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Tinkerbellxxx- I'm also going to apologise! Never intentional, and I can safely say we're not the type of people to purposely exclude someone! and welcome to limbo :)
How are you feeling? 

Ceecee- Hope you feel better ! Sounds like you had a rough day. Also apparently talcum powder helps the chafing. I get the same thing. Instead of leggins I bought some thin cycling style shorts to wear under dresses. Has worked for me so far.

babyblessed- Hello & welcome! Yes, I feel the same, so I went shopping today. Got paid and told myself I wouldn't spend money. £100 gone. But I got quite a few clothes out of it, some food shopping, blankets for baby so it's not too bad. Will just be careful for the rest of the month :D 

yasmin13- Hellooo! glad everything came back normal. Happy almost 30 weeks. -So exciting isn't it! I feel like since 24 weeks time has flown. 

I'm also not fussed on the royal wedding, not bashing anyone who wants to watch it ofcourse but I really have no interest, is that bad? 

Claire- you're not selfish. I know how it is, I've quit smoking and haven't touched drink, and having GD aswell has killed me. When quitting smoking makes me want to eat crap. I had a chocolate milkshake today. I feel bad but I also know I wont be having one for a long time, & it's the first one i've had all through my pregnancy! as far as I'm aware, we're only human after all. And I eat as healthy as possible when I can. Sometimes money is an issue and I can't manage 5 a day ever.


As in general news, I had my growth scan today :) here are the details:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/598629-just-had-my-growth-scan.html

I'll put the photos up tommorow :)
However i'm uspet. Boyfriend said she looks ilke she has a huge nose, and It bugged me a bit, i've been waiting for a photo of her for so long and was so happy and boom.
Then I get home, excited to show the photos of her to my mother, and the first thing she says?
"Oh god she looks like she's got a big nose!"

:(:(:(:( ?? why would anyone piss all over my parade for?? I think she looks beautiful! *Sigh*


----------



## Lauki

I'm sure she is beautiful! Don't listen to anyone else!
Everyone says my baby has the tiniest nose ever and I worried for weeks something was wrong with her! Now I'm sure she'll be the most gorgeous baby I've ever seen!

I don't think it's bad you're not interested in the Royal Wedding. I actually feel a bit sorry for them as I'm sure they just want to enjoy one of the most beautiful days of their lives without millions of people being nosy!


----------



## Rachyroux

thanks hun. :hugs: Guess what? My mum called me saying that she and my father have booked me a 4d scan for saturday. I nearly cried! I think she felt guilty about saying babies nose was big! And also that I planned on getting one but couldn't afford it. :( i'm so greatful. I know her and my dad are struggling financially and can't believe they surprised me with this. :( ee all emotional. X x


----------



## Lauki

Ooooooooooh that's awesome :thumbup:! I'm jealous!
Hope you have a wonderful experience and you'll see how gorgeous she is then!
xx


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies!

Havent caught up yet but hope everyone is ok today?

Its pay day whoo lol so I went and spent some pennies on clothes for the boy and cheeky new top for me. Absolutely shattered now and could seriously do with a sleep but Phoebe is still awake, she fell asleep on the way back from the shops :dohh:

Got my GTT results back which were fine :happydance: so thats one thing out of the way.

OH has gone to the cinema tonight (fast and furious :nope:) so I am nail painting and making a wish list of things I would like but cant really afford such as a pandora bracelet and a Pauls Boutique bag, just frivilous things :haha:

Royal wedding tomorrow, cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## Rachyroux

Lauki- Thankyou! :hugs: I can't wait to share the photos with you & all of the lovely ladies.

Barbles- happy your GTT was fine :D I did the same, pay day, stuff for baby, new maternity clothes for moi as mine got too small eek.


----------



## Lauki

Good to hear you GTT came back fine :).
Did you buy some cute clothes for your baby ^^? I love shopping for baby clohtes! It's the best thing ever.

You gonna watch the whole coverage of the Royal Wedding :D?


----------



## Barbles

I just got some basics today like vests, baby grows, bibs etc as I only had cute outfits and nothing else lol Im finding it hard with boys clothes, Ive had three years of frills, pink and dresses but boys clothes all look the same haha.

Will probably watch most of it lol Im off to my grans to watch the actual ceremony with her and my mum, OH is having Pheebs so we can watch it in peace lol. Wish I could start planning my wedding lol xx


----------



## Lauki

There's a lot of really cute boy's clothes ! I love all the ones with cheeky monkey's on it and all!

I hope you have fun watching the Royal Wedding! I bet her dress will be gorgeous!
Planning your own wedding is great, at least I thought it was as we tried to keep it fairly simple I never stressed out! It was an amazing day though :)!


----------



## Vicki_g

Hurray for GTT results barbles! Hope the test was ok. Ladies, I have to hand it to myself - these scones I've made are absolute beasts. Tomorrow's brunch party cannot come quick enough! Yum! Hope you all enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Lauki

Send me one! I'm sure having one made by you as my first scone ever would really make me like them!


----------



## rducky

Hi ladies!

I'm up early to watch the wedding!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Limbo ladies :wave: Might pop on later, but were going away today till Monday afternoon so I'll catch up with you all then.

Lauki, thanks for the understanding and welcome, yes the pregancy has been awful BUT every second is worth it :happydance: x

Yasmin, i also dreamed i was breastfeeding 2 babies that same night, wierd! I also was looking down at my deflated tummy and prodding it with disgust :haha: x

Vicky G, Hey honey :wave: nice to meet you :hugs: x

Claire Muir, I'm the same, can sometimes remeber impressive details yet can totally miss a complete post :haha: I also agree about the eating, its not the same as smoking and drinking. x

Racheyroux, :wave: Not easy on a diabetic diet is it?! :haha: I also gave up smoking and drinking. I have to admit to the odd milk shake also :rofl: and ice cream shhhhh don't tell the midwife :haha: So glad it was good news at the growth scan, and really pleased you got some pics! I'm sure her nose is just perfect, and lucky you to be having a 4d scan :happydance: x

Barbles, :wave: Glad your GT came back ok! great to meet you x

Everyone else, hope your all ok! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh here's the new thread! I was wondering why the old one hadnt been updated!!!!!

Im watching the wedding build up, cant wait to see The Dress!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Enjoy your weekend away tinkerbell!

I dropped Jayden off at his childminders and cam home and been watching the wedding since! Those on my facebook will know this as I've updated my status every 2 minutes :rofl: I didn't think I'd get excited but I'm loving it lol. Baby noodles has been bouncing around all morning so I'm guessing she's quite enjoying it too! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Tinkerbellxxx- I didn't realise how hard having GD would be, it was fine the first few weeks but now I really am missing some foods.!

How is everyone today? I didn't watch the royal wedding properly but parents did so watched about 30 mins, loved her dress, so classy.

Can't wait for tommorow. It's going to be a good day. at 9am my parents are taking me to asdas baby event, then taking me to the 4D scan they bought as a suprise for me. Then I'm working 2-6, and it's my last shift. Haven't been this excited about a certain day in a while!

Hope everyone's great. Love to you all and your bumps :flow: xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm here, sort of :blush: I feel ready to leave 2nd tri but the threads in 3rd tri scare me. I don't want to think about giving birth yet, I've only just made sure he's going to stay put for the next few months!


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi Sequeena! :)


----------



## sianyld

wondered where u all disappeared too lol,

rachy hope u enjoy ur scan to moz :) and wohoo for last shift! 

as for me i have toothache and its drivin me fliipin nuts! :wacko:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies! Welcome sarah, good to have you here!!

Well, I went to the scottish Baby and Toddler show and it was fab! Would have been amazing if I didn't already have all my stuff (except the moses basket lol) but they had a live scanner there! It was £102 for a 30 minute appointment and I got to see my baby in 4d! Although she was faced totally the wrong way so I was only in for about 10 minutes but I got 2 pictures and a short dvd and further confirmation that she is, indeed, all girl! Here's a couple of pics for you to see xxx







The 4d one looks like she has no skull lol, but she does, it was just the angle lol. But if you look closely you can see her eye, nose and ear :cloud9:

And my bump pic should say 25 weeks, not 24 lol xxx


----------



## Vixie

Hey ladies i hope you don't mind me joining you? I just cant get past all the nub guessing threads in second tri but not ready for talking labour yet in third tri! Went into hospital today found out i've got a vaginal infection poss thrush poss sommat else results come wednesday hopefully, anyhows it was nice to see the labour ward even if i could hear screaming! On the way out i saw a midwife walk past with a freshly delivered baby wrapped in a towel, it was so cute i nearly cried! been such a cry baby today :) x


----------



## rducky

Hi Sequeena and Vixie!

Rachyroux, I hope you had a great day with the scan and last shift at work!

Claire, it must have been great to have a peek at the baby. I'm really getting tempted to pay for a private scan now. Nice bump too!


----------



## Purple_poppy

Argh! I failed the 1hour GTT, and have to have the 3h on Monday... I don't like my body right now! Bad body bad! ;)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

oh no purple! hope mondays test goes better for you! xxx


----------



## Lauki

Sorry to hear Purple_poppy! Hope you pass the next test :).

Hope you ladies are keeping well. I reached my 50 days left milestone today, hurray! :happydance:.

I'm just having a very lazy weekend so not on the computer much. It's lovely :)!


----------



## Barbles

hello ladies,

Feeling crap today!! I just feel tired, hormonal, emotional and all that. Baby is really low down so Im feeling uncomfortable, Phoebe is being a pain and OH is just a Twat (for those who are my FB, I take back my gushy outburst about him earlier lol) He is starting on the 'you are not disabled, just pregnant' saying and other women get on and do things!! Yes Im sure they do but FUCK OFF!!! Still doesnt make me feel any less crap!!
He finally cleared all the stuff Ive been asking him to move to the garage for months and then said 'well Ive managed to tidy up quickly, why cant you?' Uh because you moved all the stuff I cant because Im nearly SEVEN MONTHS BLOODY PREGNANT!!!!!!! RAWRRRRRR!!!

I am so looking forward to a nice bath and some chilling out in a minute with a cup of tea (how I wish it was wine) and a cherry bakewell (how I wish it was a cigarette).

Hope everyone else is ok? 

xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda :hugs: guys really can be dicks sometimes eh? I have no advice cos mine is too sometimes lol.

If you seen my fb last night, you'll know I had a glass of wine :) Well, I had a dribble in one glass and half in another and it was sooo yummy! Lol. Cigarette is out the picture though. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hellllooooooooo ladies, im going to post a thread about my names cause ive had a dilemma, please help meeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

Barbles - sometimes men can be so inconsiderate, i ask mine to switch the kettle on and i just get a 'sigh' as if its gonna take him more effort than me, he takes pleasure in laughing at me trying to get up off the sofa im not even huge yet, i think pregnancy is the time they start to realise how much we actually do for them, he actually got the hoover out to vaccum the carpet the other day i was in shock, i must be slacking ha ha! :) x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ugh Barbles, men can be so thoughtless sometimes :( Hope you'll be ok.

I can't believe I haven't been on here for a week- I've missed you guys! How is everyone doing?
I've been down south seeing all of my family before bubba arrives. It's a fair trek down there so I don't think I'll be doing it again for a while. Mum loved having me around and tried to feed me every 5 minutes (!) and my 3 older sisters were fussing around me like mad. They all got to feel him kick so were thrilled :)

By the way, I'd love to keep in touch with you guys on Facebook- does anyone think they could put up with being stalked by me?! ;) (lucky Claire already has that privilege lol!).


----------



## Barbles

Thanks ladies, I feel much better today though there was a minor disagreement over dishes haha I wish I had a dishwasher. Went out for a nice meal tonight so Im fat and full though I could murder something sweet now.

Is anyone elses baby down really low? I know especially 2nd time round babies can engage and dis-engage a lot but i feel like his head is in my foof, I can even feel his hiccups like they are in my foof. Im not overly as uncomfortable today but he hasnt moved as much as normal and when he does, its down very low. Plus Im getting a lot of pain in my hips which I havent really had much of yet.
Ive got midwife tomorrow so will get her to see where he is, little bugger will probably pop back up lol. Plus got my Anti-D injection tomorrow :nope: not looking forward to that one.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Lauki

I'm feeling uncomfy today! But I got to 33 weeks so I'm pleased as well :).
Continuing to struggle sitting at the computer desk as my tummy is in the way!

Had a lovely long weekend with my hubby though, so that made me happy :)

My baby's head down, but not very low. I feel move movements at the top of my bump when I sit up and in my sides when I lay on my side on the sofa or something.
Sounds very annoying though!

If my girl is in a certain position she pushes on a nerve and makes it impossible for me to lift my legs from the pain, so your baby must be pushing on a nerve which makes your hips hurt :(. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:!


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi lovely ladies. I'm only popping on quick and haven't caught up yet. Just wanted to quickly log on to share my 4D scan pictures. I had a fantastic time and feel even more impatient to meet her now :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-4d-scan-including-pictures.html#post10391614


Hope you're all great!! 

xxx:flow:xxx


----------



## Lauki

Awwww she looks so cute and peaceful! She's a gorgeous baby, good to hear you had such a great time!!
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww she's gorgeous! I can't wait til my next appointment and hope my photo's turn out well xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Rachyroux your pics are great! :)

Tinkerbell how was your trip? did you go anywhere nice?

I'm back at work today after a long break... Think I'll try and take it easy!


----------



## Lauki

Seems like the thread got moved again. So we will just have to talk in Pregnancy Groups and Discussions from now on!

Hope you all have a lovely day :)! I'm ironing again! 
:hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

I would like to say at this juncture that I think whoever keeps moving our thread sucks lol. We're only trying to provide a haven for ladies crossing over from second tri - perhaps they should think of making it a sticky thread instead of moving it where nobody will find it! 

Ok mini rant over........... 

How is everybody?? Hope everybody had a lovely weekend :) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Also, totally off topic here but just wondering what haircuts you pregnant ladies have? I haven't had mine cut since before christmas and I would like to treat myself to a new style however I am totally stumped on what to do! I currently have hair slightly below my shoulders in length and mad, outgrowing layers lol Wondering about an extended bob but have quite a round face lol I know this is a weird question to ask just looking for ideas really and I know you ladies can help! XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Not a weird question. My hair is shoulder length with a side fringe. I plan to cut mine when on maternity leave so it looks good for the pics. Also need to go and get eye brows threaded when on mat leave cos i know I wont have time later. The things we have to plan for! :)


----------



## yasmin13

Oh yes in aswer to your question I was thinking of a bob too... something sophisticated and something that will look good if I dont have time to blowdry!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ceecee!

I had hair to my bum before new year then on hogmany I went and got it all cut off to my shoulders- and I still can't get used to it :( I want my long hair back and it's not growing fast enough and I refuse to wear extentions lol. But since yours won't be such a dramatic change I say go for it!!! I think you'd suit this.....



xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Oh yes in aswer to your question I was thinking of a bob too... something sophisticated and something that will look good if I dont have time to blowdry!

This is my thinking! I have quite naturally wavy hair so want something that will look fab straightened but also will have natural bounce if I leave it to do it's own thing lol Do you mind if I ask what face shape you have though? I have quite a round face with chubby cheeks so just wondering if a slightly longer bob is a good option lol 

I want to look good in my pics too so that's why I'm starting to think about it now lol that sounds so vain! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I think you should post your pic so we can suggest hair styles!

Oh I'd love to see how some of you ladies look! Anyone want to share pics?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Before and after :( My hair went alot further down than you can see in the picture lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

CeeCee2010 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes in aswer to your question I was thinking of a bob too... something sophisticated and something that will look good if I dont have time to blowdry!
> 
> This is my thinking! I have quite naturally wavy hair so want something that will look fab straightened but also will have natural bounce if I leave it to do it's own thing lol Do you mind if I ask what face shape you have though? I have quite a round face with chubby cheeks so just wondering if a slightly longer bob is a good option lol
> 
> I want to look good in my pics too so that's why I'm starting to think about it now lol that sounds so vain! xxxClick to expand...


Ahh my face... Now I know this will sound vain but I liked my face shape before... DH loved my jaw line but with pregnancy it has gotten rounder.

I also have wavy hair and because my hair is very think I never go too short with the bob. I have had the assymetric one before and the gradual one. I think I might go for a classic one or the gradual one. Cant decide...??


----------



## yasmin13

ClaireMuir123 said:


> View attachment 199985
> 
> 
> View attachment 199986
> 
> 
> Before and after :( My hair went alot further down than you can see in the picture lol xxx

Oh I think your after pic looks good! I like the hair cut a lot and it suits you!

I used to have long hair years ago but since I went for the chop I've never been able to grow it but thats is because I get bored easily.


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ceecee!
> 
> I had hair to my bum before new year then on hogmany I went and got it all cut off to my shoulders- and I still can't get used to it :( I want my long hair back and it's not growing fast enough and I refuse to wear extentions lol. But since yours won't be such a dramatic change I say go for it!!! I think you'd suit this.....
> 
> View attachment 199984
> 
> 
> xxxx

That's kinda what I'm thinking of!! Just don't want to look like my head is bowling ball lol. I know what you mean I had really long hair in 2009 and had it all cut off to my shoulders but I must admit although it was a shock at first once I had gotten used to it and found ways to style it I loved it. I love having longer hair I just don't do much with it! It's always in a bun or ponytail and I always forget to condition it when I should do lol I think you look beautiful in your facebook pics though hun, with whatever hairstyle you have :hugs: XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I just loved my hair before, I mean when I actually had it 'done' otherwise it was stuff back in a bobble lol. That's what motherhood done to me :rofl: But it is easier to wash now and saves me money on shampoo!!! Haha xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, ya big sook! Lol, you're gorgeous too and you will NOT look like a bowling ball! :rofl: Everyone is gorgoeus xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199985
> 
> 
> View attachment 199986
> 
> 
> Before and after :( My hair went alot further down than you can see in the picture lol xxx
> 
> Oh I think your after pic looks good! I like the hair cut a lot and it suits you!
> 
> I used to have long hair years ago but since I went for the chop I've never been able to grow it but thats is because I get bored easily.Click to expand...

I agree with yasmin :) You look fab girlfriend! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Official before and afters............... yes I have a fat back :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know they before looks awful and I knew it needed cut, I just wish I hadn't had it done so short lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Oh ceecee, ya big sook! Lol, you're gorgeous too and you will NOT look like a bowling ball! :rofl: Everyone is gorgoeus xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lol you laugh but that was my nickname at school when I took the drastic decision to cut my hair very very short before. Hence why I had longgggg hair for years lol. Think its still my security blanket even if it doesn't suit me lol think thats why I have to be brave and go for it! xxx 

Yasmin - With a classic bob is that all one length or will it have some layers in it?? Like I said I'm clueless lol XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> View attachment 199987
> 
> 
> View attachment 199988
> 
> 
> Official before and afters............... yes I have a fat back :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You don't have a fat back you nutter!! Catch yourself on! Wow thats a lot of hair off but did you find it made your hair healthier afterwards? xxx


----------



## Barbles

Moved again, I wondered where everyone was....

So just had my anti-d injection, it hurt and now my arm is really painful but at least I didnt nearly pass out this time haha.

Baby is fine, took a while to find his HB as he is quite low down but she said its nothing to worry about yet as he can easily pop back up etc. Measuring one week ahead so alls well.

Off to catch up xx


----------



## yasmin13

If I go for the classic it would have to have layers to soften the look and I always get them to take the weight out of my hair too (I think they call that 'thinning?')

I always get a side sweeping fringe too.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol ceecee, I do have a 'back fat' but I tell you, this is my last baby so no reason I can't lose it all after she's here!

Aww amanda, I'm sorry you have a sore arm :hugs: but glad all is well with baby Jacob xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ok ladies here is a pic of me.... Be gentle with me lol - this is the most recent pic I have and It's august last year. Excuse the stupid face I was quite drunk by that point lol XXX
 



Attached Files:







jpeg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Gorgeous ceecee xxxxxxxxxxxxx Really think you'd suit that rihanna style xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Awww Barbles - booo at the evil injection! I hope you're consoling yourself with a cuppa and a custard cream?! XXX 

Claire - Honestly sweetie you don't have a fat back :) And I am going on a massive healthy mission after Jessica is here as I really don't want to risk getting type 2 diabetes after gestational diabetes. I have a lot of weight to lose though!! XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee you look gorgeous! and I wouldnt say you have a chubby face!

You would definitely look hot with a sleek and sexy bob!


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee you look gorgeous! and I wouldnt say you have a chubby face!
> 
> You would definitely look hot with a sleek and sexy bob!

Lol thanks hun :blush: man I look like a flamingo now that I'm blushing lol I have put on weight since then and acquired a double chin through pregnancy lol. That we must remember! But you think a bob will work? Xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Bob will defeintely work. If you keep it long it will look nice wavy too. I plan to take take a shower and go for the wavy look for the hospital pics. and then at home I can do myself up a bit nicer for family pics. I have family abroad so I will have to mail them something and dont want to look eurgh in them :)


----------



## Barbles

Ahh very quickly caught up!!

I hate my hair. I ruined it!! I had it dyed when I was 16 weeks, well when I say dyed, I had it bleached and highlighted. It's always been fine when Im not pregnant and when I was PG with Pheebs it was fine too. THIS TIME my hair all broke off :cry: and its right around the fringe part so quite noticable. 

Pregnancy has dried my hair right out, if I wanted I could go a week without washing it and it would still look the same so the bleach obviously dried it more and its all snapped.

So now Im left with horrible roots and I wanted to dye it back brown but OH wouldnt let me as he said I would ruin it more. 

I had my hair cut Rihanna style a couple of years back, I liked it but no-one else did :haha:
It wont let me upload the pic :growlmad:


----------



## Barbles

I definately think you would suit a bob CeeCee, you look gorgeous in that picture, you remind me of my friends sister and she just had her hair cut short and she looks lush x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks ladies - you're all so kind :) Well I shall have to book the appointment now and go for it! 

I'm sorry to hear your hair has been through the mill Barbles. I remember asking for "choppy blond highlights" once and I came out of the hairdressers completely platinum blond! Then I had to dye it red and it went ginger and large chunks fell out. I then had to wait FOUR WEEKS with ginger falling out hair until they could dye it dark brown again and then even more of it fell out so I had to have it cut shorter to try to prevent it all falling out. It was at that point I vowed never to dye my hair again lol and I will never dye my hair again. I even have grey hairs at 24 and I still refuse to dye it lol I'm petrified of hair dying lol XXX


----------



## yasmin13

So this was a while ago (really long time ago) and it was the asymmetric bob. I did feel that it required a bit more work though :(


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> View attachment 199999
> 
> 
> So this was a while ago (really long time ago) and it was the asymmetric bob. I did feel that it required a bit more work though :(

Wow sweetie!! At the risk of sounding like a stalker or lesbian - You're flipping gorgeous!! XXX Hair looks lush too!! XXX


----------



## yasmin13

This is wth longer hair back in November (I didnt know I was pregnant then!)

Yes these are those haircut/photo shoot deals that I purchased :)


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Ceecee! I used to be big and so now I am worried about my weight and DH doesn't understand it. He thinks I'm pregnant and beautiful but I see the rounder face, bigger bum and love handles... dont get me wrong I love my baby but adjusting to the body changes is hard.


----------



## yasmin13

This one was from a year ago... short bob and wavy. I was in Cape Town and it was too damn hot to blowdry!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Tell me about the whole weight thing... I lost quite a bit of weight and was on my way to goal weight and then I gradually put it all back on and then some! I've never been really small but I miss being smaller and I am sooooo determined to get down to my goal weight after baby is born. 

The one in the black dress is August last year and I look huge!! And the other pic is when I had lost 2.5 stone and only had 1.5 stone left to lose :(
 



Attached Files:







jpeg2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6









jpeg3.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## yasmin13

I plan to join slimming world, I've also been reading some stuff about belly wrapping, not sure how good it is but its supposed to be an old tradition in some cultures.

You dont look huge at all! I think you look great :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks hun. I guess its down to what we view ourselves as though isn't it? I lost 2.5 stone with Rosemary Conley and felt amazing! But sadly there's no rosemary conley classes anywhere near me. There are slimming world classes though so I'm considering that instead. I may sign myself up for a charity run or something as well as I find that always motivates me to get moving!! I've run the Cancer research 10k every year for the past 4 years except last year as I found out I was pregnant! Hopefully having something to train for as well will help to shift the excess!! I'm waiting to see what my post birth weight is but think I will have at least 6 stone to lose to get to goal weight. Seems a huge amount but I am so determined to do it lol. If the body wrapping works I'll wear one permanently!! XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Aha! I've been looking at cheaper alternatives on Amazon for the belly wrap and found an oppo one which I might purchase! Just not sure about the size?!

Yes it is about ourselves and how we feel within our own skin I guess. I used to be over 13 stones when I was in my late teens so now when I put on weight I get down and upset.

I try not to think about it too much because of the pregnancy but I will have to tackle the weight issue afterwards. DH doesnt want me to because I plan to breastfeed but I read that slimming world is safe and healthy, you can even do it when you're pregnant if you have a doctors note (not that I would).


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girlies, had a quick catch up! but might of missed a few things (if so let me know ) :)


Thankyou for comments on scan. Wish I could show you the DVD we got. 

Claire- lovely 4d picture!! bubs is looking very cosy in there.

I just wanted to say all of you ladies are gorrrrgeous! I'll try and find a picture of myself later on the main computer. & NONE of you are "huge!" you're all lovely.

On the subject of hair, mine's a state. It's a red - coppery colour. It was gingery blonde (dyed myself) and very long, then stupidly. stupidly stupidly, I decided to cut it to my shoulders and dye it. The red initially was bright red and I really liked it. Now it's faded it looks yuck but i'm trying to leave it a few more weeks until I dye it red again, or I Might just dye it brown today. Wish I hadn't of cut it though!

Definately going on a weight loss mission after baby, partly for the health and the PCOS symptoms to lessen as I lose weight, but I think alot of my depression comes from self conciousness and not liking how I look. vicious circle, and even now I'm thinking about food. haha. As the weight is piling on, my skin is getting oilier, i'm getting hair on the sides of my face *only blonde hair, but there's more of it than ever* my spots are getting worse, depression gets worse. Can't wait to shed the weight so these stupid symptoms go away. It's difficult though because a symptom of PCOS is weightgain! what a nightmare. grr.

Apparently women with PCOS lose weight very well if they stick to a diet with minimal carbs. The portion of carbs a day should only be half the size of your hand. Which is not much at all, but I lost a stone and a half without excerise that way. I'm aware that it's the kind of diet you'll have to be on for life. But there's a theory about women with PCOS not being able to burn off carbs or something. But I definately lost weight that way (and i've tried losing weight loads before other ways) And will stick to that after baby. So enjoying carbs whilst I can.


My pram arrived today from Germany. Was quite skeptical because it was foreign and over ebay, but you know what ? it's fab! it was so cheap but it is such good quality and looks lovely! can't fault it, the instructions are poor but we managed to work everything out. here's a pic of the one I have.

What is everyone up to today?
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yasmin13

How much was the pram? I still dont know what I want??!! Too much to chose from!


----------



## CeeCee2010

RachyRoux - your pram looks fab!! xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm washing baby clothes whilst waiting for an engineer to arrive.

I've bad my pram since first tri - charcoal swirls silver cross 3D


----------



## yasmin13

Is that a rear facing one too? Hmm... that is a definite must for me when deciding on which one I will buy.


----------



## Rachyroux

£189, plus £20 postage (from Germany)
over 20 colours/patterns to choose from and different wheels you can pick. You just email them after you've ordered telling them what design and wheels you want. 
It's quite big, but comes with a huge shopping basket underneath and lots of storage compartments, the handle goes from rear to front facing, the handle is adjustable from flat to upright. Amazing suspension (non swivell wheels - which isn't a problem because it's really easy to push) very well made, good quality and doesn't look as cheap as it is.
Can't fault it appart from the instructions. And very cheap, other prams similar of well known prams cost hundereds more. Came with a small bag, for changing or bottles etc, footmuff, carrycot for placing baby flat, raincover, mosquito net, 24 month warranty.
So chuffed with it. Was paranoid that it would be naff because it was over ebay and was so cheap. But nope, all good. Just a little big that's all. xxx


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PRAM-2-1..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item2c5bf12f56


----------



## CeeCee2010

So anybody settled on names yet? We have but we're not advertising it to everybody, just close family and friends. One of my so called friends just said "obviously you don't like any form of surprises then do you? You know everything before she's born!" Well I think what she looks like remains a surprise as I am pretty sure I don't have a tv camera in there! Peoples opinions annoy me so what if I know my daughters name already - sue me!!


----------



## sequeena

This is mine xx
https://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en-GB&gl=uk&client=safari&q=silver%20corpse%203d%20charcoal#i=1


----------



## sequeena

Our boys name is Thomas Emlyn x

I wish people would shut up with their so called opinions. It's none of their business.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Awww I like your LO's name Sequeena :) A good welsh name that is :) I'm originally from Bargoed and loved so many welsh names but unfortunately DH did not so we had to discount them when choosing our LO's name XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Thats a really good price! I'm not looking to spend loads on a pushchair so I've been looking at supermarkets and sites like rascalbabies.

Names... :( I dont have a clue! He'll be nameless at this rate! I just havent found anything I like or thought thats the one!


----------



## Rachyroux

I like Layla soooo much but OH will not give in. :( 
Also Like Evie and Mia. (mee-ah not my ah)
But again, OH can't decide. Blah. xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Guys, do you realise how close we are all getting to meeting our babies? eek. Sorry it just hit me! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I know... I'm 3/4 of the way through now! 10 weeks to go! and 7 till I'm full term!


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Thats a really good price! I'm not looking to spend loads on a pushchair so I've been looking at supermarkets and sites like rascalbabies.
> 
> Names... :( I dont have a clue! He'll be nameless at this rate! I just havent found anything I like or thought thats the one!

Only boys name that I truly fell in love with was Alistair and if I have a little boy in future this will be his name!! Funnily enough we couldn't agree on girls names for absolutely ages though and I was adamant from the beginning we were having a little girl lol xxx 



Rachyroux said:


> I like Layla soooo much but OH will not give in. :(
> Also Like Evie and Mia. (mee-ah not my ah)
> But again, OH can't decide. Blah. xx

I loved Sophia but DH loved Mae so we had to compromise and look at EVERY girls name and eventually we fell in love with Jessica and now couldn't imagine calling her anything else :) XXX 



Rachyroux said:


> Guys, do you realise how close we are all getting to meeting our babies? eek. Sorry it just hit me! xxx

I know it's so cool isn't it? Really hit me at the weekend as we put her chest of drawers and wardrobe together and put all her little clothes in there :) Just the cot and moses basket to go in there now and her room is complete!! 9 weeks for you today hun and 9 weeks for me tomorrow :) XXX


----------



## yasmin13

I knew what girl names I wanted but never ever looked at boy ones... now I'm stumped! But I'm trying to not think about it... DH and I will get there eventually.

Jessica is lovely girl name... so is Sophia :)


----------



## Lauki

CeeCee2010 said:


> So anybody settled on names yet? We have but we're not advertising it to everybody, just close family and friends. One of my so called friends just said "obviously you don't like any form of surprises then do you? You know everything before she's born!" Well I think what she looks like remains a surprise as I am pretty sure I don't have a tv camera in there! Peoples opinions annoy me so what if I know my daughters name already - sue me!!

I knew my babies name even before I knew I was pregnant! Don't worry about it!


----------



## Barbles

Even though we have our name sorted, Jacob, I still think of others. I particularly love Noah, Oscar, Zach and for a while we both loved Dexter. But it is definately Jacob, I couldnt think of him as anything else now.

And slimming world me up after he is here, I cant wait to get on a diet. I have been big all my life and Ive finally come to a point where I am so fed up. I just need to keep the motivation there.

And Rachel your 4d pictures are lovely, I showed OH them and he was amazed at how clear they were, I asked him if I could have one and he said no haha going to still try and blag though.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol Barbles - threaten him with us hormonal preggo ladies coming round and beating him until he relents - maybe that might work lol. 

I still love other girls names but Jessica just fits her and I find myself talking to 'Jess' all the time :) I like the fact she's a person to me now :) That sounds odd but I guess I mean I just bond with her a lot more than I thought I ever could because I feel like I know her now. Sounds silly I know!


----------



## Barbles

It doesnt sound silly, Ive bonded this time a lot easier than I did with Phoebe, maybe its because I know what to expect but he is already a person to me and it feels like someone is missing from our family as he is not here yet. Phoebe refers to him all the time, she asked me this morning if 'Jakey' was going to go to her school to play with his baby friends - too cute and she kisses my belly. I just cant wait for him to come now, not that I am ready in any way for it though haha.


----------



## CeeCee2010

I know its that eternal merry go round isnt it? You want them here but you know you don't have everything ready that you need to be ready lol. I just cannot wait to meet Jess now, I keep having dreams that she's here and then I wake up and she's not and I just want a cuddle so badly xxx

p.s. bless Phoebe - thats so cute!! X


----------



## Barbles

Still cant find a bloody changing bag, all the ones I like are discontinued :dohh: I found this lovely Radley one but its no longer available and the new version is plainer and not as nice. You wouldnt believe how hard it is to get a nice bag when your a fussy mare like me.

I dreamt last night that we had a girl baby and we named her Molly. We didnt even notice we were supposed to have a boy until someone pointed it out to us :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

:cry:

I feel so bad ladies, I don't feel really connected to my baby at all :( I don't understand it, I used to speak to Jayden all the time when I was pregnant even though I didn't know the sex I was sure he was a boy. And this time I know it's a girl and I can't think of a name I love for her, I have this horrible fear that all 4 scans confirming girl will be wrong and I won't feel connected to a boy if I bond with her, I just feel so bad! Don't get me wrong, I love my baby very much but I just feel silly speaking to my belly! And, again, I don't understand because I done it all the time with Jayden and I done it in the beginning when I had a scary bleed and was willing her to hold on.

I think probably all this combined with the fact that no-one knows we're having a girl so it's not like I can acknowledge her :( I want to feel connected with her but I can't get 5 minutes to sit down properly and just focus on her. Don't think I'm a horrible mum!

Any tips? And please, someone give me some name suggestions!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Is it not even 3pm yet?! This week is going to go on forever, I can feel it in my bones. My boss is supposed to be off on holiday but has 'surprised' us with her presence today and tomorrow which is particularly gutting. Have tried to catch up with you ladies! 

Rachyroux scan pics - lovely!! They are some of the best I've seen and your girly is beautiful already. My aunt offered to do me a free one as she's a sonographer but like a total weirdo I declined. We're team yellow anyway so she'd need to avoid 'those' bits and I want to keep it all a surprise for when bub is here and I can check out their dimples and chubby cheeks for myself!

Re. the hair issue - I have a kind of round/heart-shaped face and had a bob a few years ago that was just below chin length. I loved it, it felt so different! Unfortunately husband was less keen so I grew it out - it also wasn't brilliant for bad hair days when I just want to scrape it all off my face, Croydon-facelift stylee. It also wasn't so great when I didn't have time to straighen it, my hair is naturally really curly so I just looked like an exploding hedge on curly days. It's much better just below shoulders now with various layers etc!

Claire - you have a little boy, I'm not surprised you don't get time to chat to your bump! I don't chat to mine either really, occasionally I will pass a comment such as, 'daddy's being a miserable so and so today isn't he?' (!) but other than that I mainly sing to it listening to Glee CDs when I'm in the kitchen. Hehe! I wouldn't know what to say, it would be a pretty one-sided conversation if I was chatting about weather or something. 

Hope you all had lovely weekends! I am still in love with Wills and Kate and we managed to find buggy and nursery furniture that we like (didn't order anything but at least we've found something!) so feel some progress is being made. I have 95 days to go - gah!


----------



## yasmin13

I don&#8217;t talk to my baby/bump either. I don&#8217;t think that makes you a horrible mum.

I think we put a lot of pressure on ourselves to be perfect and have happy feelings and be merry and pregnant and sing and dance&#8230; we&#8217;re allowed to have off days and we don&#8217;t have to talk to our bumps, it doesn&#8217;t mean we love our babies any less.

You will bond with your baby when you see her. When you meet that special little person xx


----------



## Barbles

Claire, Im so worried that my baby isnt a boy. At the scan I couldnt make out what she was looking at though she said he was definately a boy. Everyone I spoke too all said they could definately see the little willy on their own scans but I didnt. I was the same with Phoebe, as she wasnt planned I sort of went along with things and though I was excited it never sort of felt real. Dont worry you are not a bad mummy. 

Vickie- the wedding was BEAUTIFUL, I even cried. I thought they were just lovely and seemed so normal, you could definately tell how in love they were with each other and comfortable. Loved every second.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks ladies, I feel a bit better now :) I think once I decide on a name I'll be happier. But there are so many people close to be having babies before me that I'm afraid to get attatched to one incase someone else 'uses' it. I'm gonna make a point of sitting down tonight and just focusing on what's happening inside my belly and talking to her if I get the chance :) xxxxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I also cried! I was off from the minute she got out of the car. Her entrance music (I Was Glad by Parry) and all hymns were exactly the same as my wedding so it all came flooding back and for the entire thing I was sobbing like I was her mother. When he told her she looked beautiful - OMG! I also spotted them holding hands in the carriage on the way back to Buck Pal afterwards which induced further crying. God, how much of a loser am I?! BUT important matters - WTF were Beatrice and Eugenie wearing?! And also - how fit is Kate Middleton's dad?! He is a DILF.

As for baby genders - this is partly why I'm staying neutral, I won't believe anyone telling me what they are until I can see and feel for myself!! I am very untrustworthy. Lol.


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I didnt see what they were wearing (Beatrice and Eugene) Heard one of them was wearing a stupid hat. Going to have to google it now.


----------



## Vicki_g

Yes, one of them looked like a reindeer. :)


----------



## yasmin13

Ahaha!! found them... a bit lady gaga isnt it?


----------



## sequeena

I thought Eugene was wearing a pretzel :haha:


----------



## Vicki_g

It is, but unfortunately even Lady Gaga would struggle to get away with that at a highly important royal occasion! Speaking of Lady Gaga, I've had her new song in my head all day. The beginning bit sounds like 'Jude-arse' though.

It's a shame Victoria Beckham couldn't find anything flattering to wear for the wedding and instead had to wear an old sack.


----------



## yasmin13

I did think Pippa's dress was nice.


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks for your nice words on the scan pics ladies. 
It's made me even more impatient. hehe.

Claire I hardly ever talk to bubs. I lovee her very much and cant wait for her but sometimes I just don't feel comfortable doing it. My mother always asks me why I don't speak to my stomach and it makes me feel bad.

To my horror, after my scan I had my last shift at work and took the photos in. A girl who I already didn't like, looked at the photos, gasped, and said "Oh my god what the hell is wrong with HIM? why does he look like that? UGH" Stupid cow. 

Barbles go for it. Keep convincing. It is amazing. Play the whole "how amazing would it be for the baby to see that when their older?" 

As it was my last shift, I honestly, nearly decked her. I REALLY had to bite my tongue and just walk off. PHEW.

Now looking for a bloody flat or house. Can't believe I haven't moved out yet. Stressful. Viewing a flat tommorow. xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I would have punched her!!! What a cow! :grr:

We are also looking for a flat!! I need to move before the baby comes! We found a nice flat but the landlord decided to let it to his family after taking the deposit and giving us a moving in date... we got our money back but it was a huge disappointment!


----------



## Barbles

I have already text him again haha Im just so curious to see if he looks like his big sister, Im sure he is going to come out the spitting image of her. 
If they never had these things I could quite happily go on not knowing, like if my hospital wouldnt tell you the sex then I would just accept it but knowing I can gets too much and I want to know :dohh::haha:

He hasnt text back so I dont think he is falling for it, I wish I had the money for it, damn part time wages :growlmad:


----------



## Rachyroux

yasmin13- aww that sounds gutting! I'm viewing a flat tommorow. Funnily enough it's the downstairs flat of a house, my parents were in the top flat when I was born. Hope it's ok.
Hope you find somewhere soon. It's getting stressful now isn't it.

Barbles- most places have a cheaper option of just viewing in 4d, but i suppose you'd want a pic wouldn't you? I hope you get your way haha. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Morning ladies

I once again had a absolute rubbish nights sleep. Firstly I woke up thinking there was a spider dangling over my head so I sat there for ages searching for it but I must have dreamt it, then OH was snoring like you wouldnt believe. Then just before 1am Phoebe woke up having wet the bed, mattress was soaked right the way through so she had to come into our bed for the night. Then little man was just causing me so much discomfort, he must have been hitting a nerve or something as everytime he moved my back would spasm up. And today he is soooooo low Im sure I could probably feel his head, I would bet so much money he is engaged already, lets hope he pops up again. Everytime he moves I feel like Im going to pee myself and my back goes weird. 

Urg so tired me today. 

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh no amanda! That doesn't sound like a good night at all does it? Jayden wets the bed quite a bit aswell, not so long ago it was almost every single night and was washing bedsheets constantly, I ended up putting pull ups on him again at night but he's ok now.

And he's started climbing into out bed at least twice a nice because he can open his stairgate, does my head in lol. And I hate those kind of dreams! I woke up at 5am the other morning convinced that we'd been burgled and the guys were still in the house! The last week or so I've been having very elaborate dreams hat could easily be films, very very strange and I always wake up so confused! I hope you're day goes quickly for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im in an odd odd mood, please do tell me that im being stupid, cause i know i am but -

I was on the phone to my boyfriend last night, and i was winding him up saying I wanted to get married when i was 30, so if he proposes in 2019 it would be perfect timing etc etc, just having a joke as you do. (I have been with him on and off for nearly 4 years, although he is not the FOB) anyway at first he was just kind of laughing it off, so i carried on, but then he just went really sternly "Michelle im not getting married, ive never wanted to and never will, end of" and i was just shocked. I know its millions of years away, but why are you with someone if you dont plan on staying with them, and it may seem like a silly thing, but its something ive always wanted and i suppose im a little gutted.

But i still love him to pieces and hes so good to me, i cant help but be in a mood with him......


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles - DH came up to bed at 12.37 precisely which woke me up, then at around 3am he had to get up for a wee and woke me up again and then at 4.30am I had to get up for a wee and as I got back in to bed he was snoring sooooo loudly. Unfortunately I was in a bad mood by this point and shoved him and woke him up :) Made me feel better lol XXX Hope today goes quickly for you XXX 

Claire - I know what you mean about vivid drams! I've always had them but since getting pregnant its like I'm living 'Inception' every night lol XXX 

Michelle - My DH said that to me when we got together. He'd been with his ex 7 years and had been engaged and he had reached the opinion that marriage was just a piece of paper and that real commitment came from being together faithfully and loving and trusting each other forever. I was only 21 when we first met so marriage wasn't overly important to me either. However, after about a year I knew I wanted to marry him and told him so. His opinion didn't change at all lol. Then to my utter shock and amazement on my Birthday in 2009 he proposed to me. To say I hadn't been expecting it was the understatement of the century lol. He just said that he knew in his heart he wanted to marry me and that as he'd grown older (he's nearly 4 years older than me :)) he realised he wanted to commit to me in all ways. I guess what I'm trying to say in a very long winded way is that maybe your OH just doesn't feel the need to do it. Maybe he will change his mind though? But if he doesn't change his mind you have to decide if marriage is the be all and end all to you... My friend has been with her OH 8.5 years and he literally proposed on her birthday 3 weeks ago. Some men just take longer to come around to the idea and some don't come around at all. You just have to know in your heart if not being married is enough for you... Sorry for long blabbering post hun and I really don't mean to hurt or offend with anything I've said XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

P.s. Thought this might make us preggo ladies laugh - my quote of the day from actress Christina Applegate is - "No longer in my pregnancy do I just "go" somewhere. I "schlep" there. Its a constant Schlep."


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ahh, so this is where you're all hiding! Wondered why I couldn't find this thread- silly people who keep moving it *tuts*.

Rachyroux- your 4D photos are AMAZING!! She looks absolutely gorgeous :) Makes me even more excited for my 4D scan tomorrow :happydance:

Michelle- that must have been a bit of a shock for you for him to come out with that. But as CeeCee says, it may just be that he doesn't feel the need to get married NOW but he will do as time goes on. Sometimes men just need a bit of time to catch up :winkwink:

Barbles- sorry you got such a rubbish night's sleep. I didn't do too badly last night- only up at 2am and 4am before I got up at 6.45am. 4am is definitely part of bubba's routine, as he's always kicking like mad then. I reckon a 4am feed will be guaranteed once he arrives!

CeeCee- love that quote! From now on, I'm going to schlep everywhere too :haha:

Claire and Yasmin- how are you girls today?

By the way, I feel a bit weird that most of you don't know my name seeing as I know most of yours! So, my name is Kim- pleased to meet you :D


----------



## Barbles

It annoying isnt it Claire, we took Phoebes stairgate off as she kept pulling it off and opening it but now she is known to roam the upstairs lol. I keep threatening to put it back on then she gets upset as 'its for babies' lol. Phoebe isnt too bad for accidents really, we have to put her on the potty at about 11ish and then she normally is ok for the night but last night she was soaked through.

I dont think you are being stupid Michelle, though it wasnt a serious conversation it can still be hurtful to hear that. My OH is very 'relaxed' to getting married, if I didnt want to then he wouldnt, it doesnt bother him. He made me wait 18 months to propose to me as 'he wasnt ready', there were a lot of arguments over it as I felt that he just didnt want to as why wasnt he ready to propose to (not even get married, just propose to) the mother of his child.

I would just try to forgot it for the moment as it was just a conversation and in a few years he may even change his mind ( I expect he will ) but if he doesnt then you will have to make the decision of whether you can settle for not being married. :hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Rachyroux said:


> yasmin13- aww that sounds gutting! I'm viewing a flat tommorow. Funnily enough it's the downstairs flat of a house, my parents were in the top flat when I was born. Hope it's ok.
> Hope you find somewhere soon. It's getting stressful now isn't it.
> 
> Barbles- most places have a cheaper option of just viewing in 4d, but i suppose you'd want a pic wouldn't you? I hope you get your way haha. xxx

It was gutting... I had imagined myself living there and where the moses basket would go... :( Oh well, still have a few weeks to find somewhere and move.

How cool is that? To have your baby in the same house where your parents had you! :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> Barbles - DH came up to bed at 12.37 precisely which woke me up, then at around 3am he had to get up for a wee and woke me up again and then at 4.30am I had to get up for a wee and as I got back in to bed he was snoring sooooo loudly. Unfortunately I was in a bad mood by this point and shoved him and woke him up :) Made me feel better lol XXX Hope today goes quickly for you XXX
> 
> Claire - I know what you mean about vivid drams! I've always had them but since getting pregnant its like I'm living 'Inception' every night lol XXX
> 
> Michelle - My DH said that to me when we got together. He'd been with his ex 7 years and had been engaged and he had reached the opinion that marriage was just a piece of paper and that real commitment came from being together faithfully and loving and trusting each other forever. I was only 21 when we first met so marriage wasn't overly important to me either. However, after about a year I knew I wanted to marry him and told him so. His opinion didn't change at all lol. Then to my utter shock and amazement on my Birthday in 2009 he proposed to me. To say I hadn't been expecting it was the understatement of the century lol. He just said that he knew in his heart he wanted to marry me and that as he'd grown older (he's nearly 4 years older than me :)) he realised he wanted to commit to me in all ways. I guess what I'm trying to say in a very long winded way is that maybe your OH just doesn't feel the need to do it. Maybe he will change his mind though? But if he doesn't change his mind you have to decide if marriage is the be all and end all to you... My friend has been with her OH 8.5 years and he literally proposed on her birthday 3 weeks ago. Some men just take longer to come around to the idea and some don't come around at all. You just have to know in your heart if not being married is enough for you... Sorry for long blabbering post hun and I really don't mean to hurt or offend with anything I've said XXX

Noooooo you havnt offended, you said everything im thinking, ive just sent him this text - Let me just get this off my chest so you dont think im in a mood. i didnt want it to come across like i was nagging you about getting married, because im not, even if you wanted to its the last thing on a very long list of whats to come for me and you. I suppose its just upsetting that the one thing i know i have always wanted, you really dont want at all. And i suppose most girls get excited about it, but you kind of shot me down last night, even though i was joking, so i was a bit gutted i guess. Anyway thats all i wanted to say, love you xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

P.s, since ive been blabbing on ive now missed the time slot for jeremy kyle so will have to watch on +1 haha, ive been awake since 5 thinking that will be the right time to get out of bed.

P.p.s yes im having a lazy day


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Barbles - DH came up to bed at 12.37 precisely which woke me up, then at around 3am he had to get up for a wee and woke me up again and then at 4.30am I had to get up for a wee and as I got back in to bed he was snoring sooooo loudly. Unfortunately I was in a bad mood by this point and shoved him and woke him up :) Made me feel better lol XXX Hope today goes quickly for you XXX
> 
> Claire - I know what you mean about vivid drams! I've always had them but since getting pregnant its like I'm living 'Inception' every night lol XXX
> 
> Michelle - My DH said that to me when we got together. He'd been with his ex 7 years and had been engaged and he had reached the opinion that marriage was just a piece of paper and that real commitment came from being together faithfully and loving and trusting each other forever. I was only 21 when we first met so marriage wasn't overly important to me either. However, after about a year I knew I wanted to marry him and told him so. His opinion didn't change at all lol. Then to my utter shock and amazement on my Birthday in 2009 he proposed to me. To say I hadn't been expecting it was the understatement of the century lol. He just said that he knew in his heart he wanted to marry me and that as he'd grown older (he's nearly 4 years older than me :)) he realised he wanted to commit to me in all ways. I guess what I'm trying to say in a very long winded way is that maybe your OH just doesn't feel the need to do it. Maybe he will change his mind though? But if he doesn't change his mind you have to decide if marriage is the be all and end all to you... My friend has been with her OH 8.5 years and he literally proposed on her birthday 3 weeks ago. Some men just take longer to come around to the idea and some don't come around at all. You just have to know in your heart if not being married is enough for you... Sorry for long blabbering post hun and I really don't mean to hurt or offend with anything I've said XXX
> 
> Noooooo you havnt offended, you said everything im thinking, ive just sent him this text - Let me just get this off my chest so you dont think im in a mood. i didnt want it to come across like i was nagging you about getting married, because im not, even if you wanted to its the last thing on a very long list of whats to come for me and you. I suppose its just upsetting that the one thing i know i have always wanted, you really dont want at all. And i suppose most girls get excited about it, but you kind of shot me down last night, even though i was joking, so i was a bit gutted i guess. Anyway thats all i wanted to say, love you xxxxClick to expand...

OMG that's almost identical to something I said to my DH after about 12 months into our relationship lol I left the subject alone and low and behold 6 months later I had a ring on my finger lol. As you say, marriage is something you want but it's something you want in the future and by then his way of thinking may have dramatically changed. Big hugs hun XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> P.s, since ive been blabbing on ive now missed the time slot for jeremy kyle so will have to watch on +1 haha, ive been awake since 5 thinking that will be the right time to get out of bed.
> 
> P.p.s yes im having a lazy day

Lol I'm stuck in work wishing I was relaxing on my sofa watching Jeremy Kyle. You enjoy a lazy day hun - you deserve it :) XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm sitting my my chair and Jayden's playing with all his toys and fireman sam is on....... oh the excitement! I want to watch jezza! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I'm sitting my my chair and Jayden's playing with all his toys and fireman sam is on....... oh the excitement! I want to watch jezza! xxx

My niece was obsessed with fireman sam so I think i've seen pretty much every episode ever made - even ones that were made before I was born lol. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Kim. I'm fine today... except that I have to be at work and my manager needs some work done urgently for the accounts :( Eurgh I wish I was at home too!

I'm wearing my maternity trousers today! My first pair! They are so comfy!! I managed to squeeze into my pre pregnancy clothes for a while till I had ran out and the last pair that I could still zip up I ripped... (in the rear section!!) Lol I knew it was time to give in then!

So hungry... managed to forget breakfast?!! How I just dont know!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting my my chair and Jayden's playing with all his toys and fireman sam is on....... oh the excitement! I want to watch jezza! xxx
> 
> My niece was obsessed with fireman sam so I think i've seen pretty much every episode ever made - even ones that were made before I was born lol. xxxClick to expand...

He's not obsessed with it, just likes it and I cannot take anymore peppa bloody pig! I swear I've seen every episode and can't watch it anymore lol. 

I'm fine Kim, was worried about baby noodles movements last night and this morning but she's been awake for a good while now and kicking my boob! Lol, even Jayden felt her kicking :cloud9: I'm really tired though, should probably get dresses and sit outside for some fresh air but I can't see past lying down in bed lol. But Jayden makes that almost impossible lol. I think I need to get my bloods checked soon because I'm getting really tired again and my skin is very dry, same symptoms as underactive thyroid (had it in the past) or could be my b12 low, I dunno but I'm so tired! Moan for today over!!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I kind of know deep down its something he wouldnt rule out, he just likes to give of the impression hes not a soppy git like i am. He just replied with this - I can understand its every girls dream to have a big fancy wedding etc etc, I just think we have more important things before (if we got married) to sort out. Lets just stick with trying to make us work as a couple and young family to prove all our critics wrong, then whatever happened in the past (he cheated on me once, i presume he means this) is near enough irrelevent and we can successfully be together for a very very long time. But its good that u know what you want, all i know i want is to finish my Masters and help you prepare for your little baby xxxx



Damn itttttttttttttttt, now i feel guilty! Lol. xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi Kim - you looking forward to the match tonight? My DH is trying to persuade me not to watch the champions league final as I'll be nearly 35 weeks then and he's worried about pre term labour lol. Bless him! X


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> I kind of know deep down its something he wouldnt rule out, he just likes to give of the impression hes not a soppy git like i am. He just replied with this - I can understand its every girls dream to have a big fancy wedding etc etc, I just think we have more important things before (if we got married) to sort out. Lets just stick with trying to make us work as a couple and young family to prove all our critics wrong, then whatever happened in the past (he cheated on me once, i presume he means this) is near enough irrelevent and we can successfully be together for a very very long time. But its good that u know what you want, all i know i want is to finish my Masters and help you prepare for your little baby xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Damn itttttttttttttttt, now i feel guilty! Lol. xxxx

Don't feel guilty you've done nothing wrong hun you've just aired your feelings and you have every right to do so. At least he's being honest with you and not leading you down the garden path. And to be honest, to me it's sounds like he just wants to finish up his goals (masters etc) before getting married. Sounds like he's scared that getting married would prevent him doing that which is silly but thats how men think lol. I really wouldn't worry about it too much hun :) XXX


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Yasmin, you've done well only starting to wear maternity trousers now! I've been in my for weeks although admittedly when I first started wearing them, I couldn't keep them up as I had almost no bump lol- they're just so comfy though! ;)

Sorry you're not feeling so good Claire. Definitely sounds like it might be best to get checked out, even if it's just to be on the safe side. Our little guy was crazy kicking all through last week then got to the weekend and almost nothing. Had to bring the doppler out of retirement but thankfully, he started up again in the early hours of Tuesday. He was clearly just chilling ovee the Bank Holiday weekend ;)

CeeCee- I don't know how I'm going to make it through to the end of the season at this rate! OH and I went down to Arsenal on Sunday which was no fun at all! Could really do without the team making things as stressful as possible but it looks like they're determined to do things the hard way! Goodness only knows what state I'll be in at the Chelsea game on Sunday!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> I kind of know deep down its something he wouldnt rule out, he just likes to give of the impression hes not a soppy git like i am. He just replied with this - I can understand its every girls dream to have a big fancy wedding etc etc, I just think we have more important things before (if we got married) to sort out. Lets just stick with trying to make us work as a couple and young family to prove all our critics wrong, then whatever happened in the past (he cheated on me once, i presume he means this) is near enough irrelevent and we can successfully be together for a very very long time. But its good that u know what you want, all i know i want is to finish my Masters and help you prepare for your little baby xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Damn itttttttttttttttt, now i feel guilty! Lol. xxxx
> 
> Don't feel guilty you've done nothing wrong hun you've just aired your feelings and you have every right to do so. At least he's being honest with you and not leading you down the garden path. And to be honest, to me it's sounds like he just wants to finish up his goals (masters etc) before getting married. Sounds like he's scared that getting married would prevent him doing that which is silly but thats how men think lol. I really wouldn't worry about it too much hun :) XXXClick to expand...

I feel much better now actually :) I made a joke out of it with him and said 'Dont worry i will trap you somehow' and he said 'You bloody wish madame' 

Im glad ive said it now, it wont need to be said again really.

Nearly jeremy kyle time woooooooooooooo, there was a time i thought my story was good enough for this show lol xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ahh I think I was in denial about my body :) but my body had the last laugh...

I used to wear my normal trousers that were loose for me before and I wore the low under the bump. But yeah the maternity range is so much more comfy and I feel better wearing them.

How are you Kim? How is everyone else?

Baby is kicking... sometimes uncomfortably but hey at least I know he's ok :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> Wow Yasmin, you've done well only starting to wear maternity trousers now! I've been in my for weeks although admittedly when I first started wearing them, I couldn't keep them up as I had almost no bump lol- they're just so comfy though! ;)
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling so good Claire. Definitely sounds like it might be best to get checked out, even if it's just to be on the safe side. Our little guy was crazy kicking all through last week then got to the weekend and almost nothing. Had to bring the doppler out of retirement but thankfully, he started up again in the early hours of Tuesday. He was clearly just chilling ovee the Bank Holiday weekend ;)
> 
> CeeCee- I don't know how I'm going to make it through to the end of the season at this rate! OH and I went down to Arsenal on Sunday which was no fun at all! Could really do without the team making things as stressful as possible but it looks like they're determined to do things the hard way! Goodness only knows what state I'll be in at the Chelsea game on Sunday!!

Yasmin - agreed! How have you managed to get this far without maternity trousers? Lol I was in mine at 8 weeks :blush: XX

Claire - Sorry I missed the earlier bit! Sorry you're not feeling well hun, maybe you're just feeling a bit rundown after everything thats gone on lately? Well worth a phone call though me thinks XXX 

Kim - Tell me about it! But united always have to do things the hard way - I just don't understand why Fergie went for the slightly weaker team against the gunners when we've got a two goal advantage against schalke? makes no sense to me whatsoever and god soooo not looking forward to the Chelski game lol. I don't think I can take us losing it after everything thats happened this season lol. I'm hoping Jess brings us luck in my lucky buddha belly lol. She always dances about when United are on TV its quite cute!! She seems to like Chicharito most :) xxx


----------



## yasmin13

My gap trousers were also a bit loose-ish before so I wore them till I could only do the zip and not the button!!

I am wearing asos maternity trousers now :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Just a quick question - can your MW sign you off work before your maternity leave starts and if so - for what reasons?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive just lived in leggins so far, have one pair on maternity jeans but theyre a bit big. Luckily i was a fan of the 'floaty dress' look before i got pregnant, so now everything is just fitting over the bump.

Anyone worn a maxi dress yet? I bought 3 when we had that lovely weather and could not take them off!!!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks ladies! It's not that i don't feel well, it's just that I feel shattered and could happily go back to bed. Other than that and my pelvis, I'm feeling pretty good! Lol. 

I'm not sure if I said before, I had Jayden at the hospital the other day, he had a this thing on the back of his leg that looked like a bite, took him to the chemist and got anti-hystamine meds, but it was getting bigger and swollen so took him to a&e. Waited 2 hours and they said it's more than likely a bacterial infection and gave me cream, and it seems to be clearing it up! Looks more 'dry' if that makes sense? He's better anyways, but I was scared it was gonna get in his blood stream or something! (my mind works overtime and I imagine the worst possible scenario possible lol) I'd post pics but I don't want to incase anyway has a dodgy tummy - not that they're minging but it's not very pretty lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I bought a maxi dress but just felt really self conscious about my huge arms and also my thighs rubbing together underneath. I bought a lovely pair of linen trousers from New look which I am currently wearing now lol andI practically live in them. xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, the dr can sign you off and so long as it's for anything pregnancy related, there's nothing your work can do. I've been signed off now til mat leave because of spd. Is everything ok? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's not that i don't feel well, it's just that I feel shattered and could happily go back to bed. Other than that and my pelvis, I'm feeling pretty good! Lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if I said before, I had Jayden at the hospital the other day, he had a this thing on the back of his leg that looked like a bite, took him to the chemist and got anti-hystamine meds, but it was getting bigger and swollen so took him to a&e. Waited 2 hours and they said it's more than likely a bacterial infection and gave me cream, and it seems to be clearing it up! Looks more 'dry' if that makes sense? He's better anyways, but I was scared it was gonna get in his blood stream or something! (my mind works overtime and I imagine the worst possible scenario possible lol) I'd post pics but I don't want to incase anyway has a dodgy tummy - not that they're minging but it's not very pretty lol xxx

I meant to ask about that as I saw the pics t'other day! What cream have they given him now? I had something similar on the back of my leg about 6 months ago and the doc told me to go out and buy canestan (sp?) cream and it cleared up within 2 days! Apparently its the hydro-cortisone (sp?) in it that clears up the trouble spot. I hope he's feeling better now the little cutie XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> I bought a maxi dress but just felt really self conscious about my huge arms and also my thighs rubbing together underneath. I bought a lovely pair of linen trousers from New look which I am currently wearing now lol andI practically live in them. xxx

Yeh the thigh rubbing was a bit of an issue, but only when i was walking around a lot. Ooooo are they Maternity ones?

Claire - Sorry to bring it up again honey, but i didnt keep checking on here when i was at home for easter, did you sort things with the hubby? xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ceecee, the dr can sign you off and so long as it's for anything pregnancy related, there's nothing your work can do. I've been signed off now til mat leave because of spd. Is everything ok? xxx

I'm ok hun :) Just beyond fed up lol he still hasn't sorted out the back ay he owes me and baring in mind I raised this issue 7 weeks ago with him I'm just starting to get really miffed. Also my headaches are worse working on the computer all day and just generally shattered working full days. Just me moaning really lol. I just need to suck it up I guess as have only 3 weeks left in work as of tomorrow. XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I bought a maxi dress but just felt really self conscious about my huge arms and also my thighs rubbing together underneath. I bought a lovely pair of linen trousers from New look which I am currently wearing now lol andI practically live in them. xxx
> 
> Yeh the thigh rubbing was a bit of an issue, but only when i was walking around a lot. Ooooo are they Maternity ones?
> 
> Claire - Sorry to bring it up again honey, but i didnt keep checking on here when i was at home for easter, did you sort things with the hubby? xxxxClick to expand...

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/maternity-32in-linen-trousers_210528010 

The link to the comfiest trousers in the world ever lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yeah michelle, we sorted it out :) But I gave him an ultimatum, if he ever even thinks about doing it again he's out. No more 2nd chances. It'll take a while to build up trust again but we're moving forward. He seems move interested in baby noodles and touching my belly more and feeling her move. It'll take time, I still am not giving him full kisses on text messages yet, so he knows he's still not 100% in the good books :rofl: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Ceecee, the dr can sign you off and so long as it's for anything pregnancy related, there's nothing your work can do. I've been signed off now til mat leave because of spd. Is everything ok? xxx
> 
> I'm ok hun :) Just beyond fed up lol he still hasn't sorted out the back ay he owes me and baring in mind I raised this issue 7 weeks ago with him I'm just starting to get really miffed. Also my headaches are worse working on the computer all day and just generally shattered working full days. Just me moaning really lol. I just need to suck it up I guess as have only 3 weeks left in work as of tomorrow. XXXClick to expand...

Have you seen anyone besides him about the pay? Because it seems to me like you're being waaaaay too nice and you need to force him into getting it sorted. My opinion is if you're really struggling at work then you shouldn't be there - but thts just me lol. Hope you get it sorted soon. I hate headaches :( feel better xxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Yeah michelle, we sorted it out :) But I gave him an ultimatum, if he ever even thinks about doing it again he's out. No more 2nd chances. It'll take a while to build up trust again but we're moving forward. He seems move interested in baby noodles and touching my belly more and feeling her move. It'll take time, I still am not giving him full kisses on text messages yet, so he knows he's still not 100% in the good books :rofl: xxx

Haha i love how you can show your mood by the amount of kisses on texts lol. Glad you sorted it, and fingers crossed he gets his act together! 

Thanks for the link ceecee, p.s If you have facebook, add me - Michelle Lee Ann Gannon.

Oooooooooo we have a sex addict on Jezza today xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee your boss still hasnt sorted out your pay?? did you contact legal dept?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

xxMichellexx said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah michelle, we sorted it out :) But I gave him an ultimatum, if he ever even thinks about doing it again he's out. No more 2nd chances. It'll take a while to build up trust again but we're moving forward. He seems move interested in baby noodles and touching my belly more and feeling her move. It'll take time, I still am not giving him full kisses on text messages yet, so he knows he's still not 100% in the good books :rofl: xxx
> 
> Haha i love how you can show your mood by the amount of kisses on texts lol. Glad you sorted it, and fingers crossed he gets his act together!
> 
> Thanks for the link ceecee, p.s If you have facebook, add me - Michelle Lee Ann Gannon.
> 
> Oooooooooo we have a sex addict on Jezza today xxxClick to expand...

Oh I'll need to watch it a 1.30 on itv2! Lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Ceecee, the dr can sign you off and so long as it's for anything pregnancy related, there's nothing your work can do. I've been signed off now til mat leave because of spd. Is everything ok? xxx
> 
> I'm ok hun :) Just beyond fed up lol he still hasn't sorted out the back ay he owes me and baring in mind I raised this issue 7 weeks ago with him I'm just starting to get really miffed. Also my headaches are worse working on the computer all day and just generally shattered working full days. Just me moaning really lol. I just need to suck it up I guess as have only 3 weeks left in work as of tomorrow. XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Have you seen anyone besides him about the pay? Because it seems to me like you're being waaaaay too nice and you need to force him into getting it sorted. My opinion is if you're really struggling at work then you shouldn't be there - but thts just me lol. Hope you get it sorted soon. I hate headaches :( feel better xxxxxClick to expand...

I've pretty much had a constant headache since I was 8 weeks pregnant but in the last week or so when I'm work they get so bad that I feel like my forehead will crack open lol. Obviously it won't but I think its just the culmination of working on the computer for 9 hours a day, sitting down for long periods and stressing over this bloody pay issue XXX 



xxMichellexx said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah michelle, we sorted it out :) But I gave him an ultimatum, if he ever even thinks about doing it again he's out. No more 2nd chances. It'll take a while to build up trust again but we're moving forward. He seems move interested in baby noodles and touching my belly more and feeling her move. It'll take time, I still am not giving him full kisses on text messages yet, so he knows he's still not 100% in the good books :rofl: xxx
> 
> Haha i love how you can show your mood by the amount of kisses on texts lol. Glad you sorted it, and fingers crossed he gets his act together!
> 
> Thanks for the link ceecee, p.s If you have facebook, add me - Michelle Lee Ann Gannon.
> 
> Oooooooooo we have a sex addict on Jezza today xxxClick to expand...

Ooh will do hun. You are more than welcome for the link - I live in these trousers!! xxx



yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee your boss still hasnt sorted out your pay?? did you contact legal dept?

I did and they said that my options are to put in a formal grievance which can take up to 28 days or take him straight to an employment tribunal which I don't want to do at nearly 8 months pregnant. I think the reason he keeps putting it off is that business is really bad at the moment and I don't think he can afford to pay me. The problem is I hate confrontation and I'm too nice for my own good lol. However, eventually I reach snapping point and I think that point has come today. I finished early yesterday afternoon and asked him if he could sort it all out for me whilst he was in the office all afternoon and he has still done nothing and today he's out of the office all day training. My DH is threatening to come down and have 'words' and trust me my DH 'words' are scary lol. I just hate being fobbed off all the time :( Sorry I'm moaning again XXX


----------



## yasmin13

I think you should let DH talk to the boss :grr:

I understand that business is hard but hey you also need the money. You have a baby coming, and you work for that money. It is also a legal requirement... I do feel that he is taking advantage of your good nature.


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> I think you should let DH talk to the boss :grr:
> 
> I understand that business is hard but hey you also need the money. You have a baby coming, and you work for that money. It is also a legal requirement... I do feel that he is taking advantage of your good nature.

I know which makes me feel worse for acting like a doormat. I just don't know how to go about it as I know my DH (who wouldn't hurt a fly by the way) would give him a proper dressing down and wouldn't let me work there again. And trying to have gentle words with my boss really hasn't helped. I've tried all the normal avenues I can think of... especially since he's being funny with me about hospital appointments now as I have to see the diabetes nurse at the hospital every wednesday afternoon (except today) and he said "Any point you coming in on Wednesdays?" It's almost why I want to get signed off so that I don't have to put up with his catty comments anymore. He even ignored my letter I sent him a couple of weeks ago and said he hadn't received it when I know he did because I put a read report on it. I've had to take out a formal complaint against a previous employer and it was so stressful I just don't know if I can bare to do that right now. Man alive I just moan don't I?! Sorry girls XXX


----------



## Barbles

Im a bit too nice for my own good too CeeCee. Still he needs to pay you or at least work out some sort of system for paying you what he owes you. Like Yasmin said, dont let them take advantage and especially when you go on maternity as he may think that you will forget about.

Blah I dont want to be at work today!!! Usually on a Wednesday I finish at 12 but Im working all day today :nope:

I feel like I want to just moan all day :haha: Its coz Im tired, so Im going to be a grumpy sod. Only 3 weeks left of work, cannot wait.

and off topic but I just had a bag of Skittles and completely forgot how yummy they are, new favourite sweet I think.


----------



## yasmin13

Do you still get maternity pay if you quit now?

Maybe you should try and get signed off now and just be done with it?? You will still get paid and he can deal with the work crap himself.

At the end of the day you need to look out for yourself and your family xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol now I really want skittles and can't have any lol damn this gestational diabetes lol. I may phone the legal dept again or try contacting my friend hayley who's a solicitor. Maybe she can put the frighteners on him lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Mmmm skittles... I had some salt and vinegar chipsticks... takes me back to my childhood :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Do you still get maternity pay if you quit now?
> 
> Maybe you should try and get signed off now and just be done with it?? You will still get paid and he can deal with the work crap himself.
> 
> At the end of the day you need to look out for yourself and your family xx

I have no idea what my legal rights are to that end. If I quit I would still have to work the mandatory 4 weeks notice though I think. Thanks for your advice hun X


----------



## xxMichellexx

try sour skittles, theyre even better, YUM. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

CeeCee2010 said:


> Lol now I really want skittles and can't have any lol damn this gestational diabetes lol. I may phone the legal dept again or try contacting my friend hayley who's a solicitor. Maybe she can put the frighteners on him lol xxx

Yeah get your friend to frighten him!! Might be the kick up the ass that he needs to get it sorted!

I hate it when work makes you feel bad for antenatal appts! When I asked for time off for antenatal classes I was asked if that was the only time available, dont the do evenings or weekends?? It made me feel crap and then I actually had to write on my special leave form that those were the only times available for me at the hospital!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee get signed off if you can and get your friend to phone him. That way you get paid an income till your your maternity pay kicks in and you get time off away from your boss and his sh*t.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Bosses suck lol. I just don't know what else to do as any form of letter or email he seems to ignore so putting in a formal grievance to him won't work cos he pretends he hasnt seen it lol. Other than stapling it to his forehead and holding his eyes open I'm not sure of what else to do lol XXX


----------



## yasmin13

xxMichellexx said:


> try sour skittles, theyre even better, YUM. xxx

I want some now!!! :munch:


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee get signed off if you can and get your friend to phone him. That way you get paid an income till your your maternity pay kicks in and you get time off away from your boss and his sh*t.

How would I get signed off though? Any suggestions? Do I just say to my MW sign me off please I've had enough lol if so that would be so much easier :)


----------



## yasmin13

Cant your tell your doctor about the back pain and stress that it is related to your pregnancy? Tell them that work aggravates it even more and about the lack of risk assessment (did your boss sort that out?)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol welll in reference to the risk assessment he told me to call him if I needed him and put my computer screen on a box so that it was a bit higher for me... does that count as a risk assessment lol


----------



## yasmin13

When I had mine done, my colleague came to my desk and checked my chair, my PC and my phone, He also went through a form with me asking me about lifting and breaks etc.

I found this when I googled it, seems poeple have been signed off for back pain before...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/134788-work-advice-please-bit-worried.html


----------



## yasmin13

Does your job involve constant sitting or standing?


----------



## Barbles

I had the same sort of risk assessment as Yasmin, and then got given a new chair as mine was giving me back ache.
Just go to the doctors of midwifes and explain about the stress, pain etc, lay it on a bit thick if you need too, Im sure they will sign you off.

Lunchy time in a minute, what is everyone having? (Im on a foody day today)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks yasmin :) :hugs: I see my midwife Tuesday morning I might just explain to her how I'm feeling and see if she will help :) 

Michelle - I added you on facebook hun :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhhh ceecee shall i pretend im a doctor and sign you off? Im very nearly a mental health nurse so its not technically a lie! 

im watching misbehaving mums to be, did anyone watch this? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Does your job involve constant sitting or standing?

I sit for practically 9 hours a day and as my boss is usually out I can't really take a break either. He told me I should get up and walk around the office more but that doesn't really solve the problem. I've even had to use the computer (the big black box thing that you switch on - check me out all technical) to rest my feet on as my feet keep swelling up and there's no foot rest.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> I had the same sort of risk assessment as Yasmin, and then got given a new chair as mine was giving me back ache.
> Just go to the doctors of midwifes and explain about the stress, pain etc, lay it on a bit thick if you need too, Im sure they will sign you off.
> 
> Lunchy time in a minute, what is everyone having? (Im on a foody day today)

I complained about my chair but haven't had a new one. I think I may just steal my boss's chair as I'm in that bad a mood with him lol. I'll talk to my midwife tuesday as I'm just so fed up with it all now. Then I'll email the legal dept and tell them to act on my behalf and do it that way, then at least it won't be awkward in the office lol. Food wise I have a bread roll, some snack a jacks and a plum... I haven't eaten a plum since I was about 7 as I had a horrific experience last time lol so I'm trying to be brave today!! XXX 



xxMichellexx said:


> Ohhhhh ceecee shall i pretend im a doctor and sign you off? Im very nearly a mental health nurse so its not technically a lie!
> 
> im watching misbehaving mums to be, did anyone watch this? xxx

Lol I like your thinking hun. Thanks :hugs: I've got it taped - some people astound me as to what they do throughout pregnancy!! X


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yep, this one girl doesnt think she needs to stop smoking. 

Oh and another question, is anyone getting like short of breath, i feel like my heart beats really fast sometimes. Even when im lying down. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I would use the fact that you havent been given a proper risk assessment, your boss isnt supporting you at work, you have to sit for 9 hours straight which further aggravates your back pain, your havent got a proper back support chair and no foot rest (show them the swelling feet).

Im sure that should be enough, say your back pain makes it difficult for you to get comfy at home and is causing problems with your sleep, say you are tired and stressed with your work situation.

As Barbles said  LAY IT ON THICK!


----------



## yasmin13

xxMichellexx said:


> Yep, this one girl doesnt think she needs to stop smoking.
> 
> Oh and another question, is anyone getting like short of breath, i feel like my heart beats really fast sometimes. Even when im lying down. xxx

I get that!! It makes my chest feel funny and sometimes the irregular beat makes me cough??

I also breath heavy when taking stairs etc.

Babycentre says... Towards the end of the third trimester, the size of your growing baby can make you breathless. At this stage, your uterus (womb) really begins to push upwards into your diaphragm, the sheet of muscle that lies under your ribcage. Your diaphragm, in turn, presses on your lungs. You'll probably feel some breathlessness now if you haven't before, especially if you're carrying your baby high. 

Though you might feel a little like an engine as you huff and puff up a short flight of stairs, don't worry. This breathlessness is normal and harmless.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Well it is true, I'm hardly sleeping as my knees get so painful in the night I could almost cry and I'm wondering if it's partly due to the lack of support for my feet and the bad posture in my chair... Thanks ladies you've made me feel so much better and yasmin, thanks for all your help and advice :hugs: I'm sorry for moaning XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> I would use the fact that you havent been given a proper risk assessment, your boss isnt supporting you at work, you have to sit for 9 hours straight which further aggravates your back pain, your havent got a proper back support chair and no foot rest (show them the swelling feet).
> 
> Im sure that should be enough, say your back pain makes it difficult for you to get comfy at home and is causing problems with your sleep, say you are tired and stressed with your work situation.
> 
> As Barbles said  LAY IT ON THICK!

Shed a tear if you can too, tears always help :) xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Yep, this one girl doesnt think she needs to stop smoking.
> 
> Oh and another question, is anyone getting like short of breath, i feel like my heart beats really fast sometimes. Even when im lying down. xxx
> 
> I get that!! It makes my chest feel funny and sometimes the irregular beat makes me cough??
> 
> I also breath heavy when taking stairs etc.
> 
> Babycentre says... Towards the end of the third trimester, the size of your growing baby can make you breathless. At this stage, your uterus (womb) really begins to push upwards into your diaphragm, the sheet of muscle that lies under your ribcage. Your diaphragm, in turn, presses on your lungs. You'll probably feel some breathlessness now if you haven't before, especially if you're carrying your baby high.
> 
> Though you might feel a little like an engine as you huff and puff up a short flight of stairs, don't worry. This breathlessness is normal and harmless.Click to expand...


Ooooo i did not know that, at least i feel normal.

The midwife on this programme just said crunchy nut, coco pops and sugar puffs are all no nos................ive been eating this religiously since being pregnant. Oh dear :( xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Lol at the tears!! 

Its alright ceecee we're all here to support each other. I dont have many friends so it's great for me to chat to you all whilst I'm at work :)

Look at what was emailed to me!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> I would use the fact that you havent been given a proper risk assessment, your boss isnt supporting you at work, you have to sit for 9 hours straight which further aggravates your back pain, your havent got a proper back support chair and no foot rest (show them the swelling feet).
> 
> Im sure that should be enough, say your back pain makes it difficult for you to get comfy at home and is causing problems with your sleep, say you are tired and stressed with your work situation.
> 
> As Barbles said  LAY IT ON THICK!
> 
> Shed a tear if you can too, tears always help :) xxxxClick to expand...

Hmmm maybe my performing arts qualification will come in handy after all lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I think treats in moderation are fine... I havent watched the documentary but isnt it about those who 'live on' junk food?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh my gosh - sod the doughnut that drink looks heavenly!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Get yourself down there and use the voucher! :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Its got a few different stories, the woman she was speaking to was over weight, 16stone at 5ft1. I cant give up my cereal though, and ive only gained about 12lbs so far so i dont think im doing much wrong. The rest of the food i eat is generally quite good xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol I would but the nearest Krispy Kreme to me is 14 miles away. Not somewhere I can nip to on my non existant lunch break. However if anybody would like to get one for me and deliver it to my office I would be truly greatful lol :)


----------



## yasmin13

There&#8217;s one 10 mins away from me but I might use it when I&#8217;m out with hubby&#8230;. I&#8217;m having chicken curry and rice for lunch, last night&#8217;s dinner cooked by my lovely DH. Feeling hungry but we have a presentation to go to till 1.15pm :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

mmmmmmm im having curry for dinner, not sure what to have for lunch xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Is anyone doing there pelvic floor exercise? I keep forgetting and think I really need to! Sometime I have no control when I sneeze or laugh really hard :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> Is anyone doing there pelvic floor exercise? I keep forgetting and think I really need to! Sometime I have no control when I sneeze or laugh really hard :(

I dont even know what they are or what to do, nobody has really mentioned them. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## yasmin13

What is my pelvic floor? 

Your pelvic floor is a broad sling of muscles, ligaments and sheet-like tissues. It stretches from your pubic bone at the front of your body to the base of your spine at the back. 

The pelvic floor is sometimes compared to a trampoline, as it can stretch in response to weight and bounce up again! 

Unlike a trampoline, however, if it bears weight for a long time (as it does during pregnancy), the muscles or tissues can become over-stretched and weak. 

Why is my pelvic floor so important? 

Your pelvic floor supports your bladder, bowel and uterus (womb). So your pelvic floor gives you control over when you empty your bladder and your bowels. 

Having a weak pelvic floor makes it harder for you to squeeze the muscles (sphincters) at the bottom of your bladder to stop wee escaping. You may find you accidentally leak a little wee when you cough, sneeze or exercise. This is called stress incontinence (Morkved et al 2004). You may find this continues after you've had your baby. Postnatal stress incontinence affects up to a third of all new mums (Morkved and Bo 2000). 

Your pelvic floor affects your vaginal muscles too. You may find sex less satisfying if you have weak pelvic floor (Roughan and Kunst 1981). 

It's not just during pregnancy and childbirth that your pelvic floor is important. You'll need to keep it strong for the rest of your life to guard against problems later, especially after the menopause. 

Later in life, if your vaginal muscles are weak, it's possible for your uterus to sag down and push against the walls of your vagina (Jelovsek et al 2007, Swift et al 2003). This is called prolapse. It's thought that four out of 10 women over the age of 50 have some degree of prolapse (Hendrix et al 2002, Swift et al 2003). 

If all this sounds alarming, the good news is that you can do something about it. If you do your pelvic floor exercises (see below) every day, you'll be guarding against problems later. 

How does pregnancy affect my pelvic floor? 

Being pregnant can place a lot of stress on your pelvic floor muscles. Your pelvic floor can become weak and stretched from as early as 12 weeks into your pregnancy. Constipation, which is common in pregnant women, can put even more strain on your pelvic floor. 


How do pelvic floor exercises help me? 

Pelvic floor exercises, if done properly and often, can help to protect you from leaking urine while you're pregnant and after your baby is born (Morkved and Bo 2000 and 2003, Reilly et al 2002, Hay-Smith and Dumoulin 2006). 

The National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) says that all women should be told how to do the exercises during their first pregnancy (NICE 2006). If you haven't been shown how to do pelvic floor exercises during your antenatal classes, ask your midwife about them at your next visit. 

Good pelvic floor muscles may help to: 

support the extra weight of pregnancy 

shorten the second stage of labour, when you push your baby out (Salvesen and Morkved 2007) 

heal the area between your anus and vagina (perineum) after birth, by increasing the circulation of blood to it
Another benefit is that women with stronger pelvic floor muscles may be more likely to have orgasms during sex. So doing pelvic floor exercises could help you to have a more satisfying sex life (Roughan and Kunst, 1981)! 

How do I find my pelvic floor muscles? 

Imagine that you are trying to stop yourself from passing wind and trying to stop your flow of urine mid-stream at the same time. The feeling is one of squeeze and lift, pulling up and in around your front and back passages. When you have practised the exercises for a while, you could try this during love-making, asking your partner whether he can feel the effect. 

Some women will feel more happening at the front and some will feel more happening around their bottom. Don't worry too much about this. As long as you can feel a tightening in at least one of these areas, you will be exercising your pelvic floor. 

Of course, that sounds easy enough. But the catch is that you have to squeeze and lift without: 

pulling in your tummy
squeezing your legs together
tightening your buttocks
holding your breath
When you first try pelvic floor exercises, it is best to start in a comfortable position, for example, lying down (Bo and Finchenhagen 2003) in a quiet place. It may help you get a feel for where your muscles are. Once you know how to do the exercises in this position, try doing them when you are sitting down. 

How can I perfect the exercise technique? 

When you start out exercising your pelvic floor muscles, you may find that you hold your breath as you squeeze. You'll need to learn to breathe normally as you do the exercises. This is because when you cough or sneeze, you breathe out forcefully. If you can only tighten your muscles when you hold your breath, they will relax as you cough and won't stop urine leaks. 

To help you get the technique right, try the following exercise: 

Place one hand at the top of your bump and the other on one of your shoulders. Breathe normally for four or five breaths. 


If your breathing is relaxed, you should find that the hand on your tummy moves up and down more than the hand on your shoulder. If this is not happening, try to stop your shoulders moving and let your tummy rise and fall naturally. 


Gently pull up and in "down below" as you breathe out. When you are learning, don't try to pull up so hard that you have to hold your breath. Start with a gentle contraction until you have managed to co-ordinate your contraction with a breath out. 


Try then to hold a contraction for a few seconds while you continue to breathe in and out as normal. 


You may feel your lower tummy muscles tightening, and that's fine (Sapsford et al 2000). If you are tightening your upper tummy muscles (above your belly button) then you are trying too hard! Go back to the breathing exercise and start again. 


You should aim to be able to hold a pelvic floor contraction for 10 seconds while breathing normally. If you lose your breathing control, stop and start again.
There is a way to help you check if you're doing the exercise properly. Only do this check if you have not been told to avoid sex during pregnancy and do not have any bleeding or infections in your bladder or vagina. Gently insert one or two fingers in your vagina when you are having a bath. Start doing the exercises. You should feel a squeeze and lift inside your vagina if you are exercising your pelvic floor muscles. 

Once you have got the basic exercise down to fine art, you can add in fast pull-ups. Begin by making sure you are breathing in a relaxed way and then as you breathe out, pull up your pelvic floor muscles and let go quickly. Then try to pull up and let go quickly up to 10 times in a row without holding your breath. 

This exercise helps your pelvic floor muscles to react quickly when you cough, sneeze or laugh. It only works if your pelvic floor muscles are strong enough to support all of your pelvic floor, which is why it is important to start with the slow contractions. 

It is much harder to learn how to do these exercises after your baby is born, so practise as much as you can while you're pregnant. 

How often do I need to exercise my pelvic floor muscles? 

NICE recommends you should exercise eight times, three times a day (2006). If you are having problems with leaking urine you may need to do them more often. In fact, it's a good idea to do as many as you can as you go about your daily routine. You should aim to make pelvic floor exercises a part of your life for ever. 

What else do I need to know? 

It is just as important to learn how to relax your pelvic floor as it is to tighten it. When your baby's head "crowns" during the second stage of labour, your muscles need to relax. Some midwives believe that a relaxed pelvic floor at this stage can help prevent tearing or episiotomy. Also, if your muscles can't relax properly, they will tire more quickly. 

After you have tightened your pelvic floor muscles, make sure you relax them fully before tightening them again. For some women, a gentle push out at the end of each pelvic floor contraction will help. Getting your breathing right will make this easier. 

Other things that will help you to protect your pelvic floor: 

Drink normally and only go when you feel that your bladder is full. It is normal to go to the toilet more often when you are pregnant but this should stop a week or so after your baby is born. 


If you're trying to get fit after the birth of your baby, don't do straight-leg sit-ups and double-leg lifts. These put severe pressure on your pelvic floor and your back. See our article about safe postnatal exercises.
If you find that pelvic floor exercises do not help you control your bladder, ask your GP, obstetrician or midwife to refer you to a specialist women's health physiotherapist or continence nurse.


----------



## CeeCee2010

So I gave in and went to Costa Coffee instead and has a fruit cooler and my god it's divine! I could drink another and another!! As for pelvic floor exercises I must admit I haven't even attempted one!! I have quite strong muscles down there I think as despite the 'direct hit to bladder and wetting myself at work incident' I haven't had any other issues .... lol XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> What is my pelvic floor?
> 
> Your pelvic floor is a broad sling of muscles, ligaments and sheet-like tissues. It stretches from your pubic bone at the front of your body to the base of your spine at the back.
> 
> The pelvic floor is sometimes compared to a trampoline, as it can stretch in response to weight and bounce up again!
> 
> Unlike a trampoline, however, if it bears weight for a long time (as it does during pregnancy), the muscles or tissues can become over-stretched and weak.
> 
> Why is my pelvic floor so important?
> 
> Your pelvic floor supports your bladder, bowel and uterus (womb). So your pelvic floor gives you control over when you empty your bladder and your bowels.
> 
> Having a weak pelvic floor makes it harder for you to squeeze the muscles (sphincters) at the bottom of your bladder to stop wee escaping. You may find you accidentally leak a little wee when you cough, sneeze or exercise. This is called stress incontinence (Morkved et al 2004). You may find this continues after you've had your baby. Postnatal stress incontinence affects up to a third of all new mums (Morkved and Bo 2000).
> 
> Your pelvic floor affects your vaginal muscles too. You may find sex less satisfying if you have weak pelvic floor (Roughan and Kunst 1981).
> 
> It's not just during pregnancy and childbirth that your pelvic floor is important. You'll need to keep it strong for the rest of your life to guard against problems later, especially after the menopause.
> 
> Later in life, if your vaginal muscles are weak, it's possible for your uterus to sag down and push against the walls of your vagina (Jelovsek et al 2007, Swift et al 2003). This is called prolapse. It's thought that four out of 10 women over the age of 50 have some degree of prolapse (Hendrix et al 2002, Swift et al 2003).
> 
> If all this sounds alarming, the good news is that you can do something about it. If you do your pelvic floor exercises (see below) every day, you'll be guarding against problems later.
> 
> How does pregnancy affect my pelvic floor?
> 
> Being pregnant can place a lot of stress on your pelvic floor muscles. Your pelvic floor can become weak and stretched from as early as 12 weeks into your pregnancy. Constipation, which is common in pregnant women, can put even more strain on your pelvic floor.
> 
> 
> How do pelvic floor exercises help me?
> 
> Pelvic floor exercises, if done properly and often, can help to protect you from leaking urine while you're pregnant and after your baby is born (Morkved and Bo 2000 and 2003, Reilly et al 2002, Hay-Smith and Dumoulin 2006).
> 
> The National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) says that all women should be told how to do the exercises during their first pregnancy (NICE 2006). If you haven't been shown how to do pelvic floor exercises during your antenatal classes, ask your midwife about them at your next visit.
> 
> Good pelvic floor muscles may help to:
> 
> support the extra weight of pregnancy
> 
> shorten the second stage of labour, when you push your baby out (Salvesen and Morkved 2007)
> 
> heal the area between your anus and vagina (perineum) after birth, by increasing the circulation of blood to it
> Another benefit is that women with stronger pelvic floor muscles may be more likely to have orgasms during sex. So doing pelvic floor exercises could help you to have a more satisfying sex life (Roughan and Kunst, 1981)!
> 
> How do I find my pelvic floor muscles?
> 
> Imagine that you are trying to stop yourself from passing wind and trying to stop your flow of urine mid-stream at the same time. The feeling is one of squeeze and lift, pulling up and in around your front and back passages. When you have practised the exercises for a while, you could try this during love-making, asking your partner whether he can feel the effect.
> 
> Some women will feel more happening at the front and some will feel more happening around their bottom. Don't worry too much about this. As long as you can feel a tightening in at least one of these areas, you will be exercising your pelvic floor.
> 
> Of course, that sounds easy enough. But the catch is that you have to squeeze and lift without:
> 
> pulling in your tummy
> squeezing your legs together
> tightening your buttocks
> holding your breath
> When you first try pelvic floor exercises, it is best to start in a comfortable position, for example, lying down (Bo and Finchenhagen 2003) in a quiet place. It may help you get a feel for where your muscles are. Once you know how to do the exercises in this position, try doing them when you are sitting down.
> 
> How can I perfect the exercise technique?
> 
> When you start out exercising your pelvic floor muscles, you may find that you hold your breath as you squeeze. You'll need to learn to breathe normally as you do the exercises. This is because when you cough or sneeze, you breathe out forcefully. If you can only tighten your muscles when you hold your breath, they will relax as you cough and won't stop urine leaks.
> 
> To help you get the technique right, try the following exercise:
> 
> Place one hand at the top of your bump and the other on one of your shoulders. Breathe normally for four or five breaths.
> 
> 
> If your breathing is relaxed, you should find that the hand on your tummy moves up and down more than the hand on your shoulder. If this is not happening, try to stop your shoulders moving and let your tummy rise and fall naturally.
> 
> 
> Gently pull up and in "down below" as you breathe out. When you are learning, don't try to pull up so hard that you have to hold your breath. Start with a gentle contraction until you have managed to co-ordinate your contraction with a breath out.
> 
> 
> Try then to hold a contraction for a few seconds while you continue to breathe in and out as normal.
> 
> 
> You may feel your lower tummy muscles tightening, and that's fine (Sapsford et al 2000). If you are tightening your upper tummy muscles (above your belly button) then you are trying too hard! Go back to the breathing exercise and start again.
> 
> 
> You should aim to be able to hold a pelvic floor contraction for 10 seconds while breathing normally. If you lose your breathing control, stop and start again.
> There is a way to help you check if you're doing the exercise properly. Only do this check if you have not been told to avoid sex during pregnancy and do not have any bleeding or infections in your bladder or vagina. Gently insert one or two fingers in your vagina when you are having a bath. Start doing the exercises. You should feel a squeeze and lift inside your vagina if you are exercising your pelvic floor muscles.
> 
> Once you have got the basic exercise down to fine art, you can add in fast pull-ups. Begin by making sure you are breathing in a relaxed way and then as you breathe out, pull up your pelvic floor muscles and let go quickly. Then try to pull up and let go quickly up to 10 times in a row without holding your breath.
> 
> This exercise helps your pelvic floor muscles to react quickly when you cough, sneeze or laugh. It only works if your pelvic floor muscles are strong enough to support all of your pelvic floor, which is why it is important to start with the slow contractions.
> 
> It is much harder to learn how to do these exercises after your baby is born, so practise as much as you can while you're pregnant.
> 
> How often do I need to exercise my pelvic floor muscles?
> 
> NICE recommends you should exercise eight times, three times a day (2006). If you are having problems with leaking urine you may need to do them more often. In fact, it's a good idea to do as many as you can as you go about your daily routine. You should aim to make pelvic floor exercises a part of your life for ever.
> 
> What else do I need to know?
> 
> It is just as important to learn how to relax your pelvic floor as it is to tighten it. When your baby's head "crowns" during the second stage of labour, your muscles need to relax. Some midwives believe that a relaxed pelvic floor at this stage can help prevent tearing or episiotomy. Also, if your muscles can't relax properly, they will tire more quickly.
> 
> After you have tightened your pelvic floor muscles, make sure you relax them fully before tightening them again. For some women, a gentle push out at the end of each pelvic floor contraction will help. Getting your breathing right will make this easier.
> 
> Other things that will help you to protect your pelvic floor:
> 
> Drink normally and only go when you feel that your bladder is full. It is normal to go to the toilet more often when you are pregnant but this should stop a week or so after your baby is born.
> 
> 
> If you're trying to get fit after the birth of your baby, don't do straight-leg sit-ups and double-leg lifts. These put severe pressure on your pelvic floor and your back. See our article about safe postnatal exercises.
> If you find that pelvic floor exercises do not help you control your bladder, ask your GP, obstetrician or midwife to refer you to a specialist women's health physiotherapist or continence nurse.

Why thank you :) xxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh man I'm sooooo craving another berry blast fruit cooler from Costa Coffee now... one just isn't enough!! Just another quick question, what does it feel like when baby is engaged? Jess feels really really low down today and I feel like (and probably TMI here) her head is resting on my foof... is that what it feels like?? xxx


----------



## Barbles

My pelvic floor is shot to shit since having Phoebe, didnt do enough exercises so Im trying to get it back this time round. Squeeze them muscles girls!!! 

And I have never had a Krispy Kreme donught, they don't have any in Cornwall to my knowledge. I love donughts.

I had a toasted bagel with chocolate spread for dinner, it was yummy.


----------



## Barbles

CeeCee, Jacob lives in my foof, he hasnt been out of it for days. Im pretty sure he is engaged though the midwife wouldnt say whether he is or not yesterday just that its nothing worry about at this stage as there is still plenty of room for him to move around still.
Phoebe never engaged fully until 2 days before she was born, there was a lot of pressure I remember but she was 9lbs by then so different to now anyways. Ill post a picture later of how low my bump is. Plus his movements are different etc I would quite like him to pop back up again now.

Generally when they engage properly you bump will drop and you will feel the difference in your bump, you have room to breath and eat though you waddle about :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Does 'engaging' mean when the babies head is down below? 

I know nothing xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hmmm thats one of the reasons why I asked because my bump has dropped lol She's been head down since around 23 weeks when I saw the midwife. Apparently she's found a comfortable position and wants to stay there lol. Your post made me chuckle though "Jacob lives in my foof..." you do make me chuckle love!! X


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh dear feel quite bad now... Just woke myself up as I had started dosing by my desk... oh lordy. Thank goodness my boss wasn't here! Need to wake up!! ~slaps face~ .... nope that didn't work lol


----------



## Barbles

We shall waddle together CeeCee !!

What I would give for a nap right now, it worse working on a day when you dont normally work. 

Ooh Im having a braxton hicks randomly.

I think Im going to ring my OH, I like him today :haha: even if he does snore like a hippo!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol just call me Jemima Puddle Duck and I shall waddle alongside you sweetie :) I had a really bad set of Braxton Hicks this morning when I was walking (or rather 'schleping' lol) to my office. It took me 15 mins to walk what normally takes me 2-3. The people who say Braxton Hicks don't hurt are bare faced liars lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

Mine aren't really hurting though they are quite intense iykwim. I never had them til I was 39 weeks with Phoebe, not that I noticed anyways but those one hurt with her, I thought I was going into labour everynight for a week and then nothing would happen lol.

Time for a coffee and a kitkat, today is not a day for healthyness for me x


----------



## yasmin13

Mmmm KitKat! Now I really want one. I just had lunch but I'm not full :(

I've been getting BH for a while, I actually dont mind them. What I have noticed is that baby movements are getting more uncomfortable and where they were lower before they are higher now.


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> Mmmm KitKat! Now I really want one. I just had lunch but I'm not full :(
> 
> I've been getting BH for a while, I actually dont mind them. What I have noticed is that baby movements are getting more uncomfortable and where they were lower before they are higher now.

Im the same, the kicks are just below my boobs now.

Ive had lunch but im not full either, so i scoffed a banana and now some freeze pops xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I wish I kept snacks in my desk drawer!

I really fancy something naughty!


----------



## Barbles

So as I am so incredibley busy at work I have made a list of what I have left to get before little man is here.

So here it is 

*What is left to get!! *

*Bed time*

Moses basket mattress
Moses basket stand
Moses basket sheets  1pack

*Feeding*

Bibs x6
Formula

*Clothes*

Cardigan/jacket
Hats
Scratch mitts
New born baby grows
Couple of outfits

*Travel.*

Pram  to be paid off
Changing bag
Bug net
Car seat rain cover

*Toys*
Play mat
Any dangly things I see

*Bath/Cleaning stuf*f

Nappies
Wipes
Cream
Cotton wool
Top and tail bowl
*
Hospital bag*

Nightdress
Toiletries
Maternity pads
Sanitary pads
Breast pads
Nursing bra's

I have got majority of sutff so these really are the last bits but can you think of anything I may have missed?


----------



## yasmin13

Thermometer?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh good thinking barbles! I've been incredibly lucky as my sister is giving me and DH loads of stuff she bought for my niece including moses basket, cot, high chair, steriliser etc etc. My sister is just amazing :) 

Ok I have to admit something here and I hope nobody thinks that I'm a bad person (although I probably am) but I'm just really not sure I want to breastfeed. I want to for the first couple of weeks so she gets the important stuff but I truly do not feel comfortable with the whole process. I know this makes me a horrible mother but I'm just not sure I want to do it. I guess the closer it gets to her being here the more panicked I feel about doing it. :cry: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I want to BF... I didn't at first... the thought made me feel icky but I'm over that now.

But just because you dont want to doesnt make you a bad mother. There's too much pressure and judgement when it comes to BF but I feel you should do what is best for you and your child, whether that be BF or not :)

Dont beat yourself up about it. You are still trying by giving your bubba what is needed during the first few weeks.


----------



## CS_and_bump

Ceecee - I am not brestfeeding either i know people have different opinions but with my first i had a hard time so this time im just going to bottle feed. I think everyone is entitled to there opinion and choice it doesnt make you a bad mother at all :) x


----------



## CeeCee2010

I've always tried to get my head around it and just think 'that's what I'm going to do' but after LO has the good bits I'm not sure if I can do it. I've always had issues with my boobs (internal cysts etc) and I'm just not sure I want to do it. I don't find it yucky or anything I just find myself uncomfortable with it... that probably doesn't make sense but its hard to explain XXX Thanks for not judging me though ladies XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I do want to breastfeed, but not wanting to doesn't make you a bad mum, absolutely not! There was so much pressure on me from my sister, midwife etc to do it when I had Jayden and I really wanted to, but he's tongue tied and only fed once. My guilt at not being able to BF contributed to the fact that I got PND and I will NOT put myself through it this time. I will try to breastfeed, mainly because my boobs are humungous and have been a burden since I was about 9-10 and I want them to do what they were meant to do. But if it doesn't work for whatever reason, I will not beat myself up about it, and I'll be damned if any of you ladies will.

Have any of you seen my husband and son? They were both formula fed, Alan has got so many honors and degrees etc I can't even count them, is very very rarely sick, and Jayden is waaaay ahead of other boys and girls his age (see my fb videos) Now I know that formula will NOT damage my daughter if breastfeeding doesn't work, I won't feel so bad about it this time. 

Breast may be best but, IMO, having a happy mummy and a happy baby is more important xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Do what is comfortable for you :)

I hope I dont have any problems with BF as I really want to do it for 6 months if I can.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh god, there is the BIGGEST tub of Celebrations in the office right now. I must have had aboout 8 chocolates already- pleeeeeease can someone get them away from me?!

CeeCee, not wanting to breastfeed long term doesn't make you a bad mother at all! I totally agree that there is too much judgement around whether women breastfeed or not. It's not for everyone for a variety of reasons. I'd like to give it a go but I'm keeping an open mind and if it doesn't work out, I'm not going to beat myself up about it. I saw what mental pressure my friend went through when she was trying to breastfeed. She made it to 3 months before having to stop and she felt awful about it. Now, she says she looks back and wish she didn't spend so much time and energy worrying about it.

Now as for your boss, I'd definitely have a chat with your friend and see whether she can put the frighteners on him. OH and I run a business which is very seasonal. Money in the company can be really tight over the winter but the most important thing is that everyone gets their wages. When it was really tough last January with all of the ridiculous snow, OH and I put a stop to our own wages for a few weeks so we could be sure that all the staff got paid. Your boss is being a total arse and needs something to shake him up- maybe a letter from your friend might just do that.


----------



## yasmin13

Well said Claire!


----------



## Barbles

I didnt really use my bath thermo last time and my monitors have a thermomitor built in.

Dont worry CeeCee, Im very much in a debate about it myself. I breastfed Phoebe for a day and I liked doing it. But she wouldnt latch properly and in that one day I stressed myself out that I couldnt do it (didnt help the MW saying I couldnt go home until she knew I could feed my child properly). I do wish I perservered but I dont feel guilty about FF either as it gave OH some bonding time with her.

This time I would like to give BF a go again but for purely selfish reasons it would be easier to FF as OH can help with night feeds, they sleep longer with FF and it will be easier with looking after Phoebe too. I think I may do a couple of weeks if I can and then go FF. 

Ive got to say though the first BFeed I gave her after she was born was absolutely wonderful and such a special moment I will always remember, just me and my girl (OH had gone out to ring everyone and MW had left us), even if I give up again I will definately have that moment with my boy too.


----------



## Vicki_g

Well I think I have truly reached limbo today. I look in second trimester and feel like an outsider, yet I read third and it's all cervix checking and actually being prepared! I have instead had to turn to doing some work and sorting the phone line man out at home! Hope all is well in limbo-land. 

CeeCee, I am firmly of the opinion that it doesn't matter how you feed your baby, as long as you actually feed them! The breastfeeding mafia are a tough bunch but let's be honest, it just doesn't always work out and it's not for everyone. I'm going to give it a go but I plan to at least combination feed with formula once or twice a day pretty much from the off - I don't want to be pumping like a milking parlour constantly and would like daddy, grandparents etc to be able to feed and babysit too without me. My brother and I were raised on formula and we're alright! My friend is formula feeding her daughter at the moment after a month or so of breastfeeding and has found it's actually better for her colic etc, she is much more content and settled on the formula. Be comfortable with your decision for YOUR baby and who gives a shiny sh!te what anyone else thinks. :)

As for lists of stuff, my lists are pretty short! Here they are:

*Things I've got:* Not v. much. Few clothes, few blankets, a monitor, steriliser, 'grooming' set, some bibs, some muslins. Oh, and Freddie the Firefly!

*Things I still need:* Everything else.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks Claire... My mam has been brilliant and talked me through everything and told me to do what I feel comfortable with but I'm just getting so much pressure already from MIL, MW and other people that I'm feeling a bit backed into a corner and getting myself het up about it. DH told me he'll back me whatever decision I make as long as I'm happy and Jess is happy. I would love to be comfortable with the idea I'm just really not. I feel really bad about it but I can't help how I feel. xxx


----------



## Barbles

No-one ever pressured me into BF when I was pregnant with Phoebe, my best friend told me I would be lazy if I didnt try it with Jake :grr: but I didn't listen to her haha.
Im going to a BF workshop in June just to see what they say but I wont let anyone pressure me into anything, like Claire said, Phoebe was FF and is leaps and bounds ahead of her age and bloody ansum too. Definately not fat or behind or anything else the media usually reports.

I like your list Vicki :haha:


----------



## yasmin13

Vicky I think my list probably looks something like yours :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Really ceecee, don't feel bad! It is not the end of the world if you don't breastfeed, a happy baby and mummy is all that matters! You never know, you might love it and bf for 2 years! :haha: but if you don't like it then you don't like it. Some people will keep pressuring you but tell them you've thought it through and made your decision. No-one here will judge you.

I tell you what does annoy me though, people that say breastfeeding is 'unnatural' and 'disgusting' - it might not ber for everyone and that's fine, but it's a very natural thing and most certainly not disgusting! :rofl: rant over! Hehe xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> Oh god, there is the BIGGEST tub of Celebrations in the office right now. I must have had aboout 8 chocolates already- pleeeeeease can someone get them away from me?!
> 
> CeeCee, not wanting to breastfeed long term doesn't make you a bad mother at all! I totally agree that there is too much judgement around whether women breastfeed or not. It's not for everyone for a variety of reasons. I'd like to give it a go but I'm keeping an open mind and if it doesn't work out, I'm not going to beat myself up about it. I saw what mental pressure my friend went through when she was trying to breastfeed. She made it to 3 months before having to stop and she felt awful about it. Now, she says she looks back and wish she didn't spend so much time and energy worrying about it.
> 
> Now as for your boss, I'd definitely have a chat with your friend and see whether she can put the frighteners on him. OH and I run a business which is very seasonal. Money in the company can be really tight over the winter but the most important thing is that everyone gets their wages. When it was really tough last January with all of the ridiculous snow, OH and I put a stop to our own wages for a few weeks so we could be sure that all the staff got paid. Your boss is being a total arse and needs something to shake him up- maybe a letter from your friend might just do that.

I'm going to give my boss a letter in person tomorrow morning if he's still done nothing about it and inform him that if no action is taken within the next 48 hours I will be forced to consult my solicitor. I so want to work for you and your OH though - you sound like the best bosses ever and think of the football chats we could have!! I know I have to be tough I'm just so crap at being tough lol. And thanks for being understanding too :hugs: XXX P.s. if there's any galaxy truffles left send them my way please :) xxx 



Barbles said:


> I didnt really use my bath thermo last time and my monitors have a thermomitor built in.
> 
> Dont worry CeeCee, Im very much in a debate about it myself. I breastfed Phoebe for a day and I liked doing it. But she wouldnt latch properly and in that one day I stressed myself out that I couldnt do it (didnt help the MW saying I couldnt go home until she knew I could feed my child properly). I do wish I perservered but I dont feel guilty about FF either as it gave OH some bonding time with her.
> 
> This time I would like to give BF a go again but for purely selfish reasons it would be easier to FF as OH can help with night feeds, they sleep longer with FF and it will be easier with looking after Phoebe too. I think I may do a couple of weeks if I can and then go FF.
> 
> Ive got to say though the first BFeed I gave her after she was born was absolutely wonderful and such a special moment I will always remember, just me and my girl (OH had gone out to ring everyone and MW had left us), even if I give up again I will definately have that moment with my boy too.


Thanks hun, I guess I just don't want anyone to think I'm a bad mother if I don't do it. I want to give her the good stuff for the first 2-3 weeks if I can but after that I really don't feel comfortable at all with the idea. I just want her to be happy and healthy though. XXX 




Vicki_g said:


> Well I think I have truly reached limbo today. I look in second trimester and feel like an outsider, yet I read third and it's all cervix checking and actually being prepared! I have instead had to turn to doing some work and sorting the phone line man out at home! Hope all is well in limbo-land.
> 
> CeeCee, I am firmly of the opinion that it doesn't matter how you feed your baby, as long as you actually feed them! The breastfeeding mafia are a tough bunch but let's be honest, it just doesn't always work out and it's not for everyone. I'm going to give it a go but I plan to at least combination feed with formula once or twice a day pretty much from the off - I don't want to be pumping like a milking parlour constantly and would like daddy, grandparents etc to be able to feed and babysit too without me. My brother and I were raised on formula and we're alright! My friend is formula feeding her daughter at the moment after a month or so of breastfeeding and has found it's actually better for her colic etc, she is much more content and settled on the formula. Be comfortable with your decision for YOUR baby and who gives a shiny sh!te what anyone else thinks. :)
> 
> As for lists of stuff, my lists are pretty short! Here they are:
> 
> *Things I've got:* Not v. much. Few clothes, few blankets, a monitor, steriliser, 'grooming' set, some bibs, some muslins. Oh, and Freddie the Firefly!
> 
> *Things I still need:* Everything else.

Thanks Vicki - lol your comment of "who gives a shiny sh!te" just made me really chuckle. I've been feeling guilty about it for weeks and now feel so much better after talking to you ladies. You guys are brill :) XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I suddenly feel 'over organised'! Lol, apart from MY hospital bag thing, the only things I have left to get are my moses basket and a changing mat! Lol, I even have little miss noodles hospital bag packed :rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> No-one ever pressured me into BF when I was pregnant with Phoebe, my best friend told me I would be lazy if I didnt try it with Jake :grr: but I didn't listen to her haha.
> Im going to a BF workshop in June just to see what they say but I wont let anyone pressure me into anything, like Claire said, Phoebe was FF and is leaps and bounds ahead of her age and bloody ansum too. Definately not fat or behind or anything else the media usually reports.
> 
> I like your list Vicki :haha:

My niece was FF and she's only 3 and a half and she's started reading and everything. She's a healthy little girl too and gorgeous along with it (totally biased but true lol). Thanks for making me feel better about it hun XXX 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Really ceecee, don't feel bad! It is not the end of the world if you don't breastfeed, a happy baby and mummy is all that matters! You never know, you might love it and bf for 2 years! :haha: but if you don't like it then you don't like it. Some people will keep pressuring you but tell them you've thought it through and made your decision. No-one here will judge you.
> 
> I tell you what does annoy me though, people that say breastfeeding is 'unnatural' and 'disgusting' - it might not ber for everyone and that's fine, but it's a very natural thing and most certainly not disgusting! :rofl: rant over! Hehe xxx

I think its the most natural thing in the world and doesn't disgust me in the slightest. I just feel uncomfortable with the idea. It's down to my own silly past experiences and stuff really. Lol that would be quite funny after all this worry if I end up BF for 2 years lol!! XXX Thanks hun XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I suddenly feel 'over organised'! Lol, apart from MY hospital bag thing, the only things I have left to get are my moses basket and a changing mat! Lol, I even have little miss noodles hospital bag packed :rofl: xxx

Lol you can never be over organised! I am a very organised kind of person lol I like things planned to the last detail. However, I am yet to pack either mine or Jessica's hospital bag yet but will be packing one before I go and visit my family at the end of the month just in case lol I'll be just over 34 weeks by then - I ain't taking no chances!! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Not having my cot and stuff up is starting to really get to me! Lol, we're getting the room painted on the 20th may, yellow and doing jungle animals to go with the nursery stuff and Jayden is loving it! But as soon as it's painted and dried I'm gonna have everything up and ready to go, can't wait! Still need to think of a name lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

I did buy my big pants for my hospital bag at the weekend, a pack of 5 size 20 black knickers for £3 from Matalan, lovely :haha:

A lot of my stuff just needs cleaning up such as my moses basket, steriliser, changing station etc so I will do that nearer the time. I always panic that nothing will be done but I know Ill be done by 35 weeks like I have planned.

Its my house Im panicking about, we need new lino in the kitchen and bathroom and the kitchen desperatly needs painting (my house is crap and all the damp is coming through so needs painting over the black bits, god I cant wait to move) plus moving and sorting things around to fit the boy in. OH is being a bit slack in this department as he just wants to do the new house.


----------



## Waitin4astork

You can totally come and work here CeeCee- we could have awesome chats whilst you sit and eat Galaxy Truffles (there are still some left for you!).

I'm getting slightly better organised with the stuff I have now. OH and I had a big buy up of stuff over the weekend at Asda and Boots whilst their Baby Events are on. MIL is paying for the nursery furniture so we're going after work on Friday with her to order it :) Nursery should be done by the end of next month but after looking at some lists, I still have tons to get! Eeek!

Right, logging off now- finishing work a bit earlier to head over to Old Trafford. Talk to you girls tomorrow :) xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8AiNBRc4A

Proof that FF does not nessecarily (sp) lower a childs IQ:cloud9::thumbup: xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> You can totally come and work here CeeCee- we could have awesome chats whilst you sit and eat Galaxy Truffles (there are still some left for you!).
> 
> I'm getting slightly better organised with the stuff I have now. OH and I had a big buy up of stuff over the weekend at Asda and Boots whilst their Baby Events are on. MIL is paying for the nursery furniture so we're going after work on Friday with her to order it :) Nursery should be done by the end of next month but after looking at some lists, I still have tons to get! Eeek!
> 
> Right, logging off now- finishing work a bit earlier to head over to Old Trafford. Talk to you girls tomorrow :) xx

Cool beans!! Lol I have no idea what I would be doing working for you but I want the job based on football chatter and galaxy truffles alone lol XXX Have a fab time at the Theatre of Dreams hun! Hoping we get a great result :) XXX


----------



## Barbles

ClaireMuir123 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8AiNBRc4A
> 
> Proof that FF does not nessecarily (sp) lower a childs IQ:cloud9::thumbup: xxxx

I cant hear him as Im at work and have no speakers but I want to say typical man reading on the toilet :haha: He really is too cute xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8AiNBRc4A
> 
> Proof that FF does not nessecarily (sp) lower a childs IQ:cloud9::thumbup: xxxx

I can't get over how clever your cutie is Claire!! XXX


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey guys, sorry Ive been MIA. Had a bad week and ended up in hospital today for suspected rupture of my waters and reduced fetal movements. Luckily everything is ok but it's been very stressful!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Is everything ok Laura?? That must have been so scary :hugs: Take it easy from now on will you? You wee soul :hugs:

Thanks ceecee, he'd only had the book a week and memorised the full thing after having it every night as his bedtime story, he's really really clever and sooo funny! He said to me, sitting in the hospital on Monday, 'mummy, I'm so proud I'm sitting next to you' Lol, cos I always tell him I'm proud of him, he's thinking I mean I'm happy :haha: Don't know what I'd do without my Jaydey Boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Yeah things are ok now, I was monitored for a few hours and everything seems to be fine fortunately. I'm just exhausted, it was so scary!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight and feel better in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies, I've tried to catch up but oh my god there was so much I can hardly remember what's going on.!
So i'll just ask you all how you are today?
Hope you're all well.

I've been a bit ill for the past few days think stress has caused it. :(
I still live with my parents and OH lives with two friends and we are definately moving out, however. We are yet to view places, come up with £1000 for rent in advance AND bond, which we don't have, and move out. :'( It seems so impossible. Looked at a flat today but it was horrible. We're ideally looking for the 3 bedroom house. OH is a musician AND works in a music shop so has a LOT of things. 15 guitars being some of those things. That's not including amps etc. So we need a room JUST for all of that. We can afford the rent of that kind of place, but the bond and rent in advance is going to eff us over.

Baby has been having crazy movements. She's so close to the surface now and if I poke her she'll thump back. :)

Went to see some friends today who I hadn't seen in months. It's not the same though. I wish I had you lot to talk to in person because people really don't understand do they? haha. 

I think i've gotten to the stage where my bladder control is crud. I sneezed yesterday and peed slightly. I felt horrible. Meh.

Is anyone else EXTREMELY uncomfy alreadyy??

And to top my moaning off, my phone is feckered. I smashed the screen when I had a tantrum a few months ago, and it still worked fine. However I was crying on the phone to the OH lastnight, and the wet must have gone into the cracked screen. Now the phone works but I can't press ANYTHING as it's touchscreen. BUGGER.

PHEW. Sorry guys. Feel annoying for typing so much. Hope you're all much better than I!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm sorry you're having a rough day rachy :hugs: I'm a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason' and 'what's for you won't go by you' and things have a way of working out in the end. Hopefully you'll get something sorted soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks Claire. Really stressed, and in that situation i'd normally have a fag. But obviously am not going to. We're going to look for houses in a minute, so hopefully we can arrange viewings! how's everything with you?
xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im in the same situation kind of as you about housing, Im moving out on my own, and my parent are helping with deposit etc, but im on maternity leave from uni now, and the NHS (ive basically just finished training as a nurse) will pay me about 650 each month maternity leave, but as this is not classed as employment im finding it difficult to rent somewhere, my mum and brother are looking at house tomorrow for me so i have my fingers crossed.

Hope you all have a good sleep xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning ladies, I am so upset this morning you would not believe. Woke up this morning to find DH's bike had been stolen out of the back garden during the night then to add further insult to injury I phoned the insurance company and they told me we can't claim for it because it didn't have a lock on it. Well it was in our outhouse in the garden! I didn't expect it to need a further lock on it!! Just makes me feel sick that somebody has been in our garden and stealing stuff. I truly hate where we live and want to move house. We live in service married quarters and our neighbourhood is filled with people having raves every weekend and obviously now I realise its full of bloody thieving *******s (excuse my french) as well. Haven't stopped crying this morning :( XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, I'm so sorry! That is awful! I can't believe your insurance are being d*cks about it either! Oh I hope it's found. Can't they move you?? xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh CeeCee, that's truly crappy :( I think these insurance companies try and get you all ways so they don't have to pay out. We wanted to claim on our household insurance once and we worked out that it would actually end up costing us more in the long run by the time they put our premium up for claiming, than what we'd actually get back from them. Makes you wonder why we all bother with insurance half the time.

MrsPop- glad that everything is ok for you now. It must have been a stressful time *hugs*. Hope you've got your feet up and you're getting plenty of rest now.

Claire- Jayden is an absolute credit to you. What a lovely, clever little boy you have. If my little man turns out anything like Jayden, I'll be over the moon :)

Rachy- sorry that you're having a rough few days. Are you feeling any better this morning? The cost of deposits and advances on rent are mental nowadays- makes you wonder how anyone ever affords it! Is there a family member that could help you out with a loan in the short term?

Everything is fine with me today- excited about the 4D scan later. Just hoping he behaves! It was hard going at the match last night as I'd been on my feet at work all day with about 20 mins sit down the whole time, and then I was stood up at the match for over 2 hours with no sit down at all. Didn't know where to put myself by the end with the back pain- it was all worth it though :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Kim, you've made me cry now! Happy tears of course lol, it's the first time I think anyone has ever said that to me, I feel all proud now :flower: Actually a random woman in a restaraunt told me the other day I seemed like a good mum, and that I was doing the best thing by speaking to him?! :haha: It really makes all the last 3 years ups and downs as a Mummy seem worthwhile, and you'll be a fantastic mummy!!!!!!!

Ooooh 4d scans are amazing!! Have fun and make sure you get lots and lots of pictures, then show us :rofl: xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I really mean it Claire- and if I'm the first person to have said that to you, then it's been way overdue :winkwink: OH and I want to interact with our boy as much as possible to help his development as much as we can. I was talking to one of my friends who's a teacher and she made me start panicking about our boy being one of the youngest in the class at school and so might be behind all of the other children. She even suggested thinking about keeping him back a year :wacko: All this, and our poor boy isn't even here yet!

We've booked a package with a CD ROM of all the pics she takes at the scan so as long as they come out well, I'll be spamming you all with lots of pics :haha:


----------



## CeeCee2010

MrsPOP - sorry I feel awful now ranting and not noticing your previous post. I really hope you're ok now hun XXX Big :hugs: XXX

I desperately want to move house now. I just doubt they will let us move. I don't want to raise my daughter in the shithole area we currently live in. I just want a quieter area with no theft and more considerate neighbours. Going to try to phone the housing people and see what rights we have. Just gutted though :( XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning ladies. I have two words for you and they are:

Monroe
Moroccan

WTF is Mariah Carey on at all?!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh ceecee, hope your ok, and hope they can move you, fingers crossed....

Please tell me shes not called her children that? xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yaya for spamming with pics! :haha: I got a very impromtue 4d scan last weekend at the Scottish baby show on Saturday but need a rescan in 2 weeks, can't wait!!!

It's funny, because I know he's a fantastic boy, well behaved (most of the time :haha:) and waaay ahead of boys and girls I know of his age. And he's always been ahead (except he didn't walk til he was 16 months hehe) knew all his boy parts and colours when he was 1 (yeah, I'm being a proud boasting mummy :rofl:) Lol, I'm just so proud of him. I've always spoken to him, always interacted with him and done everything I can to help him learn - we're moving onto writing and reading next :happydance: I should just point out, I've never forced him to learn anything, he;s just like a sponge haha! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yet another celeb calling her children something ridiculous...................


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Vicki, I hadn't heard that's what she's called them! I have nothing much more to add apart from just, wow!

Claire- any tips are all gratefully received ;) It really seems like you've done a wonderful job with him (and I'd boast too if I were you!). By the way, loving the idea of an impromptu 4D scan lol ;)


----------



## Barbles

Aww no CeeCee thats awful. Not too long back OH woke up sure someone was in our house, he is not usually a worrier, so I got scared. There was no-one and the house was all secure etc but in the morning I found someone had been in our car, they hadnt taken nothing, we have an expensive stereo (I forgot to lock it :dohh:) so I reckon OH must have heard them subconsiously and disturbed them when he went downstairs. It really scared me that people had been lurking round our house too.

I had a brilliant nights sleep for once so Im a happy bunny, off to see a friend today and take our girls to a big indoor play place thing.

Glad your ok MrsPop, time to take it easy now :hugs:

ive started trying to teach Phoebe to write and read Claire too, here are her attempts so far, see how she does her B's, she makes them a circle and then puts little circles in it :haha: too cute.
 



Attached Files:







101.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0









102.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxMichellexx

Do you know what claire....i did not know you were scottish!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Haha, how did you figure it out?!? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

It is soooo going to be one of those days today!! Dh just had a phone call telling him that we might be posted early in February (instead of June) next year which is fine no problem but we'd made a deal that he would be posted in the south so that when he went on tour I could be near my family to help with Jessica. They've just told him we might be posted to York. Don't get me wrong I know being an army wag you get told where you're going most of the time but I just don't want to be stuck 5 hours from my family not knowing a single soul and without DH for 6 whole months. Man my eyes are stinging so much from crying today its unreal. I think my boss thinks I'm having a nervous breakdown. Lol at least in my bad mood I came straight out and bluntly asked when he intended on sorting our my backpay because it was getting beyond a joke now. 

Somebody just throw me a fricking a bone here as today is just turning out shit.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And amanda, that is fantastic writing!!!! Soo sweet! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thats must be so shit ceecee, I wish I could come and live in York and keep you company! :hugs: Can't imagine how hard it must be :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I mean I get that us Army wives are expected to move everywhere with our hubby's and I am more than prepared to do that but I just don't want to move 5 hours away from anybody I know to live somewhere I've never been and be without my best friend for 6 months. I'm freaking out enough about him going on tour without having to be completely alone for the whole 6 months as well. I'm so sorry for moaning ladies - just can't talk to anybody else about it. Have to stay strong for everybody else :( XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

From the video claire, i noticed Jaydens accent first! 

Oh Ceecee, you are not having a good day. Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> I mean I get that us Army wives are expected to move everywhere with our hubby's and I am more than prepared to do that but I just don't want to move 5 hours away from anybody I know to live somewhere I've never been and be without my best friend for 6 months. I'm freaking out enough about him going on tour without having to be completely alone for the whole 6 months as well. *I'm so sorry for moaning ladies *- just can't talk to anybody else about it. Have to stay strong for everybody else :( XXX

First things first, never ever say that again, ok? We've all done our fair share of moaning on here (me more than most :dohh:) and you never have to apologise for it. Secondly, you don't know for sure you'll be going to York. But if you do, you're a strong woman and you can do it :hugs: Just know we're all here for you to moan, cry, shout, scream, whatever you're feeling :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

xxMichellexx said:


> From the video claire, i noticed Jaydens accent first!
> 
> Oh Ceecee, you are not having a good day. Big hugs xxxxxx

:dohh: baby brain has well and truly taken over! :dohh: Lol, Jayden's ery scottish lol, but he's yet to say 'aye' :rofl: But he says eejit quite alot, he cracks me up xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yes it has, I looked at your location and read it as Lancashire! Oooopsie xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> From the video claire, i noticed Jaydens accent first!
> 
> Oh Ceecee, you are not having a good day. Big hugs xxxxxx




ClaireMuir123 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I mean I get that us Army wives are expected to move everywhere with our hubby's and I am more than prepared to do that but I just don't want to move 5 hours away from anybody I know to live somewhere I've never been and be without my best friend for 6 months. I'm freaking out enough about him going on tour without having to be completely alone for the whole 6 months as well. *I'm so sorry for moaning ladies *- just can't talk to anybody else about it. Have to stay strong for everybody else :( XXX
> 
> First things first, never ever say that again, ok? We've all done our fair share of moaning on here (me more than most :dohh:) and you never have to apologise for it. Secondly, you don't know for sure you'll be going to York. But if you do, you're a strong woman and you can do it :hugs: Just know we're all here for you to moan, cry, shout, scream, whatever you're feeling :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks ladies. In all honesty I know I could do it, I've been through worse things in my time but I just wanted the luxury of being close to my family whilst he was away. Thank you so much for being so supportive and understanding. I think just with everything else that news has just totally thrown me XXX


----------



## sequeena

Oh God I'm now officially third tri. Help! :rofl:


----------



## BabyNo1.

Morning girls. Hope everyone is doing well, I saw the midwife this morning and my GTT came back clear, although they lost my full blood test so I have to have that done again!!

Ceecee I do feel for you, it must be very hard!


----------



## Vicki_g

I admire services wags, it's a bloody hard life coping for months on end without other halves, worrying about them all the time whilst at the same time trying to live a 'normal' life. Good luck CeeCee, hope you end up closer to the family - but on the plus side, York is one of my favourite ever cities, it's beautiful and that part of the country is really lovely.

I am starting to fret now. The baby has generally been quite lively so far, I've had lots of kicking especially around mealtimes and nothing to worry about. However, in the last day or so things have quietened down and today I've had hardly anything despite four glasses of water, my breakfast and a mid-morning bit of cake. Am hoping it's back to normal after lunch otherwise I'll be on panic-stations - no time for doppler usage this morning! Got a midwife appointment in the morning but can't wait 'til then. Ugh. The worry never stops does it?!


----------



## sequeena

Vicki_g said:


> I admire services wags, it's a bloody hard life coping for months on end without other halves, worrying about them all the time whilst at the same time trying to live a 'normal' life. Good luck CeeCee, hope you end up closer to the family - but on the plus side, York is one of my favourite ever cities, it's beautiful and that part of the country is really lovely.
> 
> I am starting to fret now. The baby has generally been quite lively so far, I've had lots of kicking especially around mealtimes and nothing to worry about. However, in the last day or so things have quietened down and today I've had hardly anything despite four glasses of water, my breakfast and a mid-morning bit of cake. Am hoping it's back to normal after lunch otherwise I'll be on panic-stations - no time for doppler usage this morning! Got a midwife appointment in the morning but can't wait 'til then. Ugh. The worry never stops does it?!

argh Thomas does this to me too!! He's so active but sometimes has lazy days. I feel him from first thing in the morning but when he's quiet I won't feel him until mid afternoon :dohh: he had a long nap yesterday and I was freaking out!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki, I've been the same! Last day or so she's been very very quiet, and I don't like it. I think it's pretty normal because I can remember having the same with my Jayden lol. If you're really worried though, ALWAY speak to the midwife hun xxxx

ETA - It was around the same time 27-28 weeks, wee buggers like to frighten us! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

They are buggers, this tinker is in for a right telling off when they arrive! I've had a couple of little nudges since my moany post above to remind me that he or she awaits their lunch so am a little less stressy. Still very quiet though, I like it not. Will see if lunch wakes them up properly now! 

Nice news: just found out one of my uni friends is expecting her first in November! Am passing on assorted bits of advice from my extensive experience! 

Nasty news: also just found out from our plasterer who is at our house today that the ceilings in two of our bedrooms need replacing as they're currently hanging by a thread from the joists! This was just supposed to be a filling-in-and-skimming job and he's now having to re-board the entire thing! Argh! Today's tip: never buy an old house!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Vicki- my bubba did exactly the same thing last weekend. I was freaking out but by the start of the week, he was back to normal. They do like to put the frighteners on us though!

CeeCee- I honestly think you're stronger than you realise. I know it can be tough to be away from all of your family, especially as you had already made plans for being nearer to them. Although I had my OH, I moved up here 5 hours away from my family when I was 17 to be with my OH. I can't say it's been easy and I do still miss them all lots, but it made me realise that I can be strong on my own. If I can do it, then you DEFINITELY can!! Best case scenario- you may not even end up in York anyway. And if you do, we are all here to support you :)

And yay Sequeena- officially a 3rd tri-er now! :)


----------



## Barbles

How has everyones day been?

Moany Manda is out again... Im in pain. God knows what the little lad is doing in there but my back hurts, my hips hurt and my foof hurts the most. He feels like he is seriously in my bum too

And I love her to death but I have had enough of little Miss Madam today. She has developed such an attitude over the last couple of weeks, answering back and not doing as she is told. Where has my angel gone? I mean obviously she had her moments before but this is just one continuous battle of wills, me against her. I sooooooo shouldnt have let her sleep this afternoon but I was shattered and needed 5 minutes peace, now she is crashing around in her room and singing Wind the Bobbin Up :wacko:

On the plus side OH said he would stay in with me this evening!!

Lets hope tomorrow is slightly better xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Ceecee- so sorry you're feeling crappy and can't believe you had to have a lock on it to claim. :( :hugs: & good luck hun, If you do end up having to move. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you thinking you have to be away from both your family and OH. You're very brave, and just remember we're all here for you. And never feel bad about having to rant or talk about feeling crap. We all do it and that's what we're here for :) xx

BabyNo1.- Great news about the GTT but not about redoing a blood test. I can't remember how many times the hospital have messed up and lost my results in my life grrr.

Kim- I wish I could borrow money but my parents are struggling enough. My nan might be able to afford to but she's already given me £500 towards baby things and i'd hate to take anything more from her. :( We'll work it out. It just sickens me that it'll cost £1000 in advance, and £500 a month for not very nice places. There's a lovely cottage going in the country for less than £500 but then we'd be spending a fortune on petrol. Sigh. 

Vicki- Sorry about your ceiling! :( so annoying when there's more to fix than you expect.

Claire- your boy is such a clever little man, and what a cutie :) Love the accent too! bless him! 

Barbles- Hope you have a better day tommorow. I'm very uncomfortable now. Little baby is becoming squished in there I think and it makes it all hurt :(

sequeena- Happy third tri! :D :D

MrsPOP-how scary! I hope everythings ok with you now. Big :hugs:
x

Boyfriend has arranged viewings for places next week... Just bummed out that they're not worth the money but we need somewhere soon. I'll definately have to take out an overdraft to afford the bond and rent in advance as my OH is living in his overdraft and can't get a bigger one. BLEH money! Sucks that so much of life involves blinking money. I earn £360 a month. Which is crud. So that's my income. My OH earns £1200 but has loans etc that he's paying off. It's going to be so tight money wise. Oh well, fingers crossed, I'll do my access to midwifery course at home, then when little one goes to school i'll do a part time uni course in midwifery that takes 6 years. But oh well. In 9 years i'll be on £22,000 a year. Which is far better than -£4000 a year. Roll on being 28.
My phone is pooped but OH said he'll get me one, but I told him not to, as my mother's giving me her old one and we need any money to go towards bubba or housing.

On the plus side I had a lie in today. Haven't had one in ages and oh god it was lovely.

I THINK that's all of my catching up! will edit if I've missed anything :) hope you're all ok girlies.
xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun moving with bugger all money is a tough one, I did that 2 years ago :dohh: it sorts itself out though somehow. I don't know how but it always does xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we all this morning?

Rachy- hope the viewings go well next week. It'll all be worth it in a few years when you have a great career and a good wage. Just sucks that you have to have a tougher time to get there. Like Sequeena said, I'm sure it'll all work itself out for you.

Barbles- I hope you have a better day today than you did yesterday. Sounds like you've got a very strong willed little girl there!

Well, our 4D scan was amazing- I am SO glad that we decided to do it. I've put a thread in third tri with a few of the pics that we had. We got a CD ROM which has 105 pics on, and also a dvd of the scan as part of the package. He never stopped moving the whole time and had such a personality already- it was incredible!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning ladies :) 

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all of your support and cuddles yesterday it made all the difference yesterday when I was truly miserable. On a happier note today! Looks like we may not have to go to York after all as DH has made it very clear that he doesn't want to go and has put himself up for another posting in June 2012 which is only 45 mins from my family :) No guarantees we'll get it but it's worth a try :) He'll still have to go on tour but at least I would have my family nearby :) 

Reference the stolen bicycle incident and general unhappiness with our quarter, DH phoned the military housing people yesterday and they said they totally understood why we were unhappy and have offered us two other houses, still in the same town but in much nicer areas (I checked the crime rates!!) Lol. So fingers crossed we will be moving soon - although they think it will be mid june we move which could make it extremely interesting if Jessica decides she wants to turn up 2-3 weeks early lol. 

Barbles - you are not moaning hun, I know what you mean LO is causing so much pain in my back, hips and stomach its unreal - I swear she's doing star fishes in there! My niece has had a sudden change of attitude as well my sister has decided that its no longer the terrible two's but the terrible three's lol maybe she's acting up for attention knowing that her little bro will be here soon? xxx

I just want to say thanks again to all of you for your support. I really don't know where I would be sometimes if I didn't have you wonderful, amazing ladies to turn to in a crisis. I think all of us should meet up after our bubbas are born and have a massive girly night out lol 

XXXXXXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> Hey girls, how are we all this morning?
> 
> Rachy- hope the viewings go well next week. It'll all be worth it in a few years when you have a great career and a good wage. Just sucks that you have to have a tougher time to get there. Like Sequeena said, I'm sure it'll all work itself out for you.
> 
> Barbles- I hope you have a better day today than you did yesterday. Sounds like you've got a very strong willed little girl there!
> 
> Well, our 4D scan was amazing- I am SO glad that we decided to do it. I've put a thread in third tri with a few of the pics that we had. We got a CD ROM which has 105 pics on, and also a dvd of the scan as part of the package. He never stopped moving the whole time and had such a personality already- it was incredible!

That's cos there's a future United player in your belly :) He can't wait to get out and kick a ball. I saw the photos hun and your little man is scrumptious!! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

So glad you may be being moved ceecee, sounds like a much nicer place :thumbup:

Sorry, I can't remember anything else that was written, apart from Kim, your boy is gorgeous :cloud9: I really should start making notes so I can refer back!!! :dohh:

Baby noodles seems to have woken up this morning :happydance: so I'm in a better mood! Still shattered though but I'll get my bloods check at 28 weeks to see if there's anything up, my B12 was low in my last pregnancy so could be that but we'll see :)

I had a 'discussion' with someone on facebook the other day, she said that she though no-one should moan about anything in pregnancy because it's a choice, and that people with cancer can moan because they didn't choose to get cancer! I'm sorry but where is the logic in that?! Pregnancy is damn hard, of course it's worth it in the end but the journey to the end is, for some, a difficult one! If she had that point of view, she'd also be saying that we can't be happy about pregnancy because some people can't get pregnant! It just really got to me because I'm in agony most days and of course I moan about it, but she's saying I should just be grateful and get on with it, because I chose to have a baby! Stupid bint............

Sorry, rant over! :rofl: xxx


----------



## BabyNo1.

Morning ladies..
I feel like I'm not allowed to moan about anything because we tried for so long and ended up conceiving with IVF!, I am so happy to finally be pregnant, but I still get all the pregnancy niggles like everyone else, so why shouldn't I have a moan if I need too... its like my sister and her friend where wait to you have this and that and bla bla (yes ok we know you have lots of kids), it made me really angry and I said I would take the good with the bad and appreciate my miracle baby everyday!

rant over... :)


----------



## Lauki

Everyone is allowed to moan! 

I don't have anything wrong with me or the baby apart from the normal pains. I sometimes feel bad for moaning because I know I should feel lucky that we're both healthy and everything's without complications! But still, sometimes I can't take my sock or trousers off at night because everything is soooooo sore. Or I have to get up the stairs on my knees because I just can't lift my legs!

I do realise after all the little pains though that there's a little girly inside of me who is my baby and that I would go through all of this a thousand times again just for her!!

I absolutely love being pregnant, it's the most amazing thing that's ever happened to me, but it can still be very painful and moanworthy ;)!

Anyway, hope you ladies are doing well today !

Edit: Oh and the Braxton Hicks contractions really are unpleasant. I don't want to think about what the real ones are like :(!


----------



## Vicki_g

God, I love a good moan! Don't even need an excuse most of the time! I try very hard not to whinge about being preggers because 99.9% of the time I love it and have been very lucky to have had a great pregnancy so far but hey, it's not exactly easy - I think the hardest thing for me is dealing with the physical side of things and seeing myself expand after spending my entire life trying not to. Anyway, good news on the move hopefully CeeCee, and getting away from thieving neighbours also! 

Had a midwife appointment this morning and all went v. well, turns out I am measuring spot-on at 27 weeks, the heartrate of bubba and everything else also fine! Bubba naughty and is breech which is probably why I can only feel kicks every so often very low down in my groin/bottom (urgh) and not a lot up high. Tut. I'd guessed they were though. Got a while to go yet before they need to get upside down! So next Friday I have my GTT to look forward to, fasting from 8.30pm the night before. Actually do not know how I will survive, especially as we're seeing John Bishop on Thursday night so will have to miss out on scoffing Giant Cadburys Buttons etc!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks CeeCee and Claire :) We were so made up with the scan- can't believe how much I love him already :) And CeeCee- sounds like you've got much more positive news today!


----------



## Barbles

Hello Girls.

Everyone seems more upbeat today :happydance: including me!!

Nothing much to report today, my girly has been a delight today, it did help that she had 3 hours at nursery though:haha: we made cakes, watched Toy Story and she helped me clean. Love her :flower:

Went on a mad cleaning spree this morning so I would have some time to myself when Pheebs went nursery, I though bath and then a nap but my mum was sans car today so I ended up over there taking her to my grans, the shops etc so Im pretty tired now, looking forward to a shower, chinese and a film with my man.

Baby is still pretty low but Im getting used to the aches and pains now lol Ive had a good pregnancy so far, much better than the one with Phoebe and I dont like to moan though we all can and are entitled too, its not an easy thing. I just want to enjoy it as it will be my last one and I never appreciated it with Phoebe coz I felt so rubbish all the time. I get a bit sad when i think Ill never have another scan or the excitement and nervousness of a BFP but OH is adamant he is going for the snip :shrug:

Has anyone else thought of what birth control they will use after baby is here? I think Im going for the pill until Mr gets the chop.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm thinking of the coil after bubbs is born, I can't bring myself to ask hubby to have the snip or me have my tubes tied. Even though this is my last, I don't think I could ever have that 'it's definately final' moment :nope: My sis has the coil and she very rarely bleeds either. So I'm thinking that's my best bet at the mo, but willing to look at others.

I think little miss noodles is very low aswell, when I sit down in my car it's like I'm squishing her head! Don't really remember it with Jayden and it's really uncomfortable. 

And all kids have their days, my son is like Jeckle and Hyde today and it's doing my head in! Smacked his hand earlier for biting my finger! Wee shit sometimes lol xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh gosh, loads to catch up on!

My crap week continues, sent home from work today and have been having lots of cramps in lower part of my bump. They've calmed down a bit but I was *this* close to going back into hospital!!!!


----------



## Barbles

I had the coil Claire before I got pregnant, I used to bleed for about half a day and it was barely nothing, only needed a panty liner. THe only problem I had with it was pains, i used to get these pains in my hips and back that i assumed was because I was overweight and a bit of SPD left over form having Phoebe, a doctor said the same. My coil started to fall out so I had it removed, never had the pains again so it must have been the coil :shrug: its the the only thing stopping me having it again.

Im really not keen on OH having the snip either, I have tried to tell him to wait but he has made his mind up, he says he is 32, has his girly and boy and doesnt want anything more. I can sort of see his point and I know it makes sense for just the two as they each will have their own room etc but no more BABIES :cry: its a sad thought. I would much rather have him done than me though, I would never have my tubes done.

MrsPop Im sorry your week has got worse, you are really going through the mill arent you :hugs: rest up and take it easy this weekend hunny xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Contraception I have no idea what we'll be using. 
Condoms really don't work well with us, and last time I went on the pill, I put on 2 stone in a month and developed FULL ON acne which i'd only just finished treatment after years of trying to get rid of it.

Maybe the PCOS reacted with the pill but not going there again. So no idea. Was thinking about the implant but then that story came out about how they're not as effective as initially thought.

And because of the PCOS thing I feel like I'm in the wrong being on contraception because PCOS is the main cause of infertility!
So lost on what to do. Originally thought I'd have one more after her pretty much with a small gap in between, then not have any more.
As apparently you're better having them young with PCOS and the older you get, the worse the PCOS gets. BLEH I don't know. We can hardly afford one baby let alone two children. I just get paranoid that my fertility will die or something in the next few years and then i'll regret not having another baby.
Plus feeling pretty glum as my OH is saying he might not want another one after we have her. How can he even say that at 24 before he's even met his daughter? grr. I want more than one. :( Git.

Phew. Breather.

MrsPOP- feel better soon hun :( if you get any worse be sure to give someone a ring. xx

Claire- I'm pretty much extremely uncomfortable all the time now. Lying on either side, sitting up, standing. Haha.

Sequeena & Kim- thankyou, hope these viewings next week go well. Then take out a huge overdraft to afford to move out and crawl out of it hopefully instead of getting into a hole! xx


----------



## sequeena

I have no idea what to do for contraception. I was only on the pill for a few months as a teenager to regulate my period and when I got with my oh we just used condoms until ttc :shrug:


----------



## xxMichellexx

I have nooooooooooo idea about contraception either, when i was 16 i used the pill, and i got pregnant (didnt carry on with pregnancy) and this time around, i had the injection in the september and had sex in the october and fell pregnant. I was silly for not giving my body time to adjust, but hey ho contraception with me = babies. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Urg another rant from me, Im Hellish!!

My uncle had a go at me on FB, pft!!! Bit of backrground, my uncle is disabled from motorbike accident when he was 18, he is now 50. He has had a lot of problems and has always lived at home and never really intereracted with anyone outside the family etc so doesnt have great social skills. He has recently got a laptop and discovered FB and the internet. The thing is he doesnt understand it, he has 11 friends on FB, me, a couple of my uncles and the rest are his carers and all he does is tell my mum what Im doing (and as you all know Im pretty boring :haha:) and rants about his carers etc. He told my mum there were pictures of me cuddling up to other men and I was swearing etc, there were a couple of me with my cousin and I hardly swear on FB. He was putting pictures of my mum and dad on there but photoshopping them to look stupid so my mum asked him to stop, she wasnt happy.

Anyways last night he adds a photolink saying about my mum and dad being in America, I cliclked the link and it leads to all my mum and dads photos from their trip to New York with their friends. Now I knew my mum would go mad, he hasnt got a right to put their pcitures of FB, especially as they include pictures of their friends etc ( my mum had emailed him them to look at when he first got his laptop). 
So I put 'I dont think you should put pictures of mum and dad on FB, the wouldnt like it xx'
I get this back this morning 'Amanda, they are only bloody pictures, I think you are going over the top, they have gone now anyway. Im going to put them on Myspace so have a look on there'

Arg, how dare he? i thought my message was ok and now he says this, I know it may not seem strong to others but believe me this a strong message form my uncle, he will have a strop on with me for days now. He just doesnt understand that you cant just post pictures of other people, especially as my mum has told him before she doesnt want them up. He doesnt understand the internet at all and I dread to think what he is up to, he was telling my mum that there was porn on FB the other day and the things he saw.... have you EVER seen any links to porn on FB because I havent, Im pretty sure it wouldnt be allowed.

I havent replied yet, I was going to write 'but they are not your pictures to put up' but I dont want to get drawn into an argument so Im going to leave it, will tell my mum though in a bit when she will be awake.

Im going to block him I think :growlmad:

Rah my first rant of the day and its only 8am :dohh:


----------



## Rachyroux

Aw Barbles! I would feel just as if not more annoyed. It's like an invasion of privacy. I got rid of facebook because It got too much for me. Too personal and contributed when my OH was talking to his ex. So can't stand it. I would block him but that's just me haha.
Hopefully your mum can have a word and put accross how serious it is to just put other peoples photos on the internet.

Don't worry, I was woken up this morning by my OH jumping out of bed at 8;45 swearing and throwing things going "i'm going to be late again" "can't find my effing keys" 
And I had to get ready to leave in 2 minutes, could only find one shoe (I was staying at his) so had to wear stupid boots with white summery trousers, my hair was greasy and shoved back. No make up, getting stressed by him swearing and slaamming doors and stomping about. Next time the alarm goes off at 8.05 I WILL drag him out of bed. Stressful morning. grr.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Did anyone watch that 'Inside the human body' programme, it was really amazing. All about creation. Im someone who is struggling to bond with my baby still, and sometimes forget i am pregnant, but after watching it it made me feel so proud that this one little 'swimmer' got through, it really really was amazing xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I feel exactly the same michelle, even though I love my baby girl I don't feel quite 'bonded' yet and when I seen that programme, it was just amazing! We only DTD once in the month of Nov cycle and to think that ONE sperm got my little eggy, it really is a complete miracle! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I feel exactly the same michelle, even though I love my baby girl I don't feel quite 'bonded' yet and when I seen that programme, it was just amazing! We only DTD once in the month of Nov cycle and to think that ONE sperm got my little eggy, it really is a complete miracle! xxx

I know, i was literally shocked at how good the programe was! I loved it!!! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Pointless really but 4 years ago today my life changed forever. I got a BFP with Phoebe. I was 6 weeks pregnant and only did the test under pressure from my friend. i never thought in a million years I was pregnant. 

And here I am on number two lol

Hope everyone is well today?

xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww amanda that's sweet! I got mine on 5th July 2007! And last year on the date I updated my facebook status to 'Just found out I'm pregnant!........... is what I would have posted this time 3 years ago! Haha! Got you!' sooooo many people fell for it lol. Was so funny!

I'm in the huff today, can't really figure out why but I'm pretty sure alan has done something to piss me off :growlmad: :rofl:

I'm struggling so much to come up with a girls name :nope: I can't think of any I really love! My fave at the moment is Leah Grace Gemma (Grace Gemma is definately going to be the middle name) but I keep looking at different names. I didn't find it so hard with Jayden, I wonder if it's to do with the face I know she's a girl and can't come up with anything good enough for my girl? Oh I don't know lol, someone help me! xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

I like Leah. Its very pretty :)


----------



## Rachyroux

That is sweet :)
I'm still absolutely set on Layla, and I think OH is slowly coming round a little bit but still doesn't love the name. His family also made a few unecessary comments today about it after asking me what name I like, I'm a firm believer in two things
If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.
&
Keep your trap shut if there's a hormonal pregnant woman in the room.
They annoyed me huge amounts today. Unwanted advice after unwanted advice and unwanted opinions on the name I really love for our little girl. His mother even said "It's your baby at the end of the day as long as you like it.." But then continued to say how she wasn't keen. Sigh.
Others I like are;

Olivia
Evie
Megan
Molly
Milly 
Mia
Sophia
Lola
Lilly
Anabelle
Isabelle
Phoebe
Maisy


----------



## sequeena

Girls names used in my family are (dunno if they'll help)

Sarah
Amy Louise
Abbie Marie
Natasha jade
Leah Faye
Maisie Ann
Kimberely
Ruby


----------



## xxMichellexx

Claire ive been exactly the same as you, but a week ago i was introduced to Esme Rose and i fell in love. You will find that name you love, and theres no rush. 

How is everyone today? Im bored and i miss my boyfriend soooooooo much i havnt seen him for over 3 weeks now xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'd love a twilight inspired name but hubby just isn't going for it at all! Esme Rose is just gorgeous :cloud9: If I was having a boy I'd literally have begged hubby to let me have Cullen as a middle name :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## Barbles

We have always found boys names easy (Phoebe would have been Jacob or Finlay) but got stuck on girls names. 

We liked...

Imogen
Ava
Sadie Grace
Amelie
Phoebe's middle name is Megan which I love too.

And I loved Esme and Rosalie but OH didnt. Luckily I gotta bit of Twilight in there Claire lol but it was chosen years ago before I even discovered it.

Feeling good today, had a good nights sleep again, at work :growlmad: but still only 3 weeks left :happydance:

Going to clear the pit that I call 'my' drawer at work today. I job share with another lady (aka dingbat) and her drawer is so neat and tidy lol mine is full of old sweet wrappers, manky tea bags, bis of scrap paper, and various crisps, biscuits and powedered milk crushed at the bottom :blush: my boss would have a fit if she saw it haha


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yep, a boys 1st name would most definately have been Rhys (with a possible middle name of Cullen :rofl:) but girls name I cannot decide on! I always wondered how people could NOT have a name if they knew the sex, but I'm just finding it soo hard! Grrrr lol.

My drawer is the same at work, loads of bit of paper, sweet wrappers and all sorted but I never got time to tidy it, bit late now! Hehe xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning ladies! 

Hows everybody's weekend been? DH was ill again :( he's been feeling groggy, lethargic and been going to the loo non stop for a few weeks now and yesterday he cried and told me he was so sick of feeling ill. I'm so scared that something is wrong with him. I don't know what I would ever do without him. He's my life, soul mate and best friend all rolled in to one and it hurts my heart when he's ill. I've never seen him cry before really so it really upset me too. 

We have our move in date to move in to our new married quarter - 1st June. It's funny I can't wait to move out of the area we are in now but sad and scared in a way because again we don't really know what we're moving to - silly really isn't it? 

Guess I'm just feeling low and scared today, just want DH to be ok. 

Claire - the perfect name will come to you. It took us ages to choose Jessica but it's her name now and we couldn't possibly name her anything else. Have you thought of looking at names from different countries? We loved Lena (Greek/German) for a long time but eventually decided our families wouldn't be able to pronounce it! Maybe it's worth a look? 

Sorry for having ANOTHER moan. I hope everybody is well and happy, 

Lots of love 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

I didnt realise it was Twilight inspired before i picked it, i was googling baby names and on a list of 100 whilst on the phone to my boyfriend, i said to him pick a number, and he, being male, just said 100, which was Esme. And then i couldnt get it out of my head. xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww ceecee :hugs: has he been to the Dr? To be feeling like that for so long isn't normal :nope: and that's not to scare you, just wondering if he's seen someone. Glad you've got a move date though, maybe your things will be safer in the new house! xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

xxMichellexx said:


> I didnt realise it was Twilight inspired before i picked it, i was googling baby names and on a list of 100 whilst on the phone to my boyfriend, i said to him pick a number, and he, being male, just said 100, which was Esme. And then i couldnt get it out of my head. xxxxxx

It's so gorgeous though - and a FAB way of picking a name, I think I'll give it a go!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just asked Jayden to pick a number between 1-100 (just to see what he'd say, he can only count to 20 lol) and he said Amy - hmmmm......................... something to think about! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Aww ceecee :hugs: has he been to the Dr? To be feeling like that for so long isn't normal :nope: and that's not to scare you, just wondering if he's seen someone. Glad you've got a move date though, maybe your things will be safer in the new house! xxxx

He's going to the doctors today after loads of pressure from me. I'm so so worried about him. I know it sounds silly but my family never have small illnesses so as soon as somebody starts feeling ill I get petrified something serious is wrong. Plus DH's brother died in a motorbike accident when he was 26 and I am just sooooo scared of DH being taken away from me by something like illness etc. I know it's highly irrational but I couldn't live without him XXX God can't stop crying this morning :cry: I'm such a silly emotional mare!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, well im going to pick number 67 for you, whats that?

Hope your day gets a bit better Ceecee, and you have us for support.

xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww that's totally normal huni, of course you're worried about him! Guys seem to have a 'thing' about going to the drs don't they? Hubby was having some troubles with his water works and he would see someone for weeks! But seen someone and it's sorted now. Let us know how he goes xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

xxMichellexx said:


> Haha, well im going to pick number 67 for you, whats that?
> 
> Hope your day gets a bit better Ceecee, and you have us for support.
> 
> xxxx

Tia - my friend has a cat called Tia! Lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks ladies :) I'm trying to stay so strong for DH and not telling anybody about it as he doesn't want anybody to know so if I didn't have you guys I don't know what I'd do! Actually I do know I'd go certifiably insane :) Thanks for all your support XXX 

P.s. I pick number 46 :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm confused! I found a list, then I found another one........ now I've found another and they're all different!!!!! Oh jeez................


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> Thanks ladies :) I'm trying to stay so strong for DH and not telling anybody about it as he doesn't want anybody to know so if I didn't have you guys I don't know what I'd do! Actually I do know I'd go certifiably insane :) Thanks for all your support XXX
> 
> P.s. I pick number 46 :)

I love the support ive gotten off here, i look at my old threads sometimes and its crazy how much ive changed over the past 6 months, but the people on here have been through it all. And theres things i just dont want to talk to my friends about as i might be embarrassed. Liiiiiiiiiiiike this, is anyone else 'leaking' more than usual, ive taken to wearing panty liners now. Boooooooooooo.

Claire i want another go. 89 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, I feel ya honey! I think on these boards there's no such thing as TMI because everyone is going through the same thing!

Ok, 89 is Adrianna - not a fave of mine, guess again lol. I've found a babycentre list I'm gonna use xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I guessed 46 and now I'm going to add 29 :) What names are those? 

One miracle/good thing about today - my boss is sorting out my backpay as we speak - bloody nora!! 

Michelle - know the feeling sunshine!! My bobbies have started leaking too now - oh the joys eh?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

29 is Grace (middle name lol) and 46 is Aaliyah, a lovely name but not one I'd use myself. Lol, I'm so picky! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I was surprised when I found my name was 146th on the bounty girls name chart! Go figure! DH hasn't called yet... he was supposed to have seen the doc by now :( can't stop worrying :cry: just want to hear that everything is ok XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yay to the backpay! Woop woop! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::drunk::wohoo::loopy::bunny::holly:

Sorry, got a bit over excited! Lol.

I'm sure everything is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok these are my last guesses.............................13 and 99

I just read my old threads again, reminded me of the FOB. I actually HATE him xxx


----------



## Barbles

Number 33!!

Sorry your hubbie isnt well CeeCee. My OH is the same, cant get him to the doctor for love nor money. He has got a really bad chest, has had it for weeks and it gets a lot worse at night. Ive been trying to get him to go to the doctors to get it checked out but he wont go. To hear him at night wheezing and breathing heavily as he does, it frightens me, he works in our new house all evening long which is dusty and with chemicals and stuff and doesnt always wear a mask when he should :growlmad: and I just panic he is doing serious damage to himself. He takes my inhaler more than me.
Its bad when you just hope the dust is causing asthma and nothing more serious.

And Im just a big leaky person, nothing suprises me anymore of what can come out of you.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I can't find a top 100 uk one!!!! The one I was using was american and the UK one only goes to 50 :growlmad: I am not impressed................


----------



## Barbles

I like looking at my old threads too Michelle, I found my BFP one the other day. I had good lines lol 

And BACKPAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Finally, we can all sigh a breath of relief and maybe put our ass kicking shoes up for another day (will wait for you to actually get it first haha)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Can someone PLEASE find me a decent list of recent baby girl names? I'm gonna cry over here in a minute :cry: lol xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

https://www.bounty.com/baby-names/girls-names

Hows that for you? Best I could do on very short search of Google :hugs: xXX

Barbles - sounds like your hubby is as stubborn as mine. I've been trying to get him to go for weeks so glad he's finally going but just scared at what might be wrong. I know that irrational but I'm petrified that something is wrong, like that horrid gut feeling you get that you can't get rid of. :hugs: XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

I am leaky also! No boob-leakage yet though, not sure I'm ready for that! Plus what happens if you end up with two wet patches?! :-O

Number 18 for me, and woop on the back pay situation! Good to know you're getting what you are entitled to as a legal minimum!

Good God I am tired today, just cannot sleep properly at the moment. I look and feel like a zombie. We've had quite thundery weather in the last few days and it's mega-humid at night! Not much other news. We finished watching the first season of Boardwalk Empire at the weekend and I LOVED it, can't wait for season 2 (scary to think we will have a baby by then though). On the downside, I got to my car this morning to find I'd parked it all weekend under a tree which not only meant it was full of bits of tree but it also appeared to be home to a loose-boweled bird. I literally couldn't see through the windscreen, had to get out with a tissue to try and wipe some of it off! Eeuuuurrrrggghhhhh *vomits*. So now I have to clean the car when I get home from work at 7.30pm. Hate Mondays. Hope you've all had lovely weekends!


----------



## xxMichellexx

The one i looked at was 2009

https://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2009/sep/08/baby-names-children-jack-olivia-mohammed

couldnt find a more recent one xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank you ceecee :)

I hope your feeling is wrong :hugs: try not to worry too much xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thats the one I'm looking at Michelle :) xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> I am leaky also! No boob-leakage yet though, not sure I'm ready for that! Plus what happens if you end up with two wet patches?! :-O
> 
> Number 18 for me, and woop on the back pay situation! Good to know you're getting what you are entitled to as a legal minimum!
> 
> Good God I am tired today, just cannot sleep properly at the moment. I look and feel like a zombie. We've had quite thundery weather in the last few days and it's mega-humid at night! Not much other news. We finished watching the first season of Boardwalk Empire at the weekend and I LOVED it, can't wait for season 2 (scary to think we will have a baby by then though). On the downside, I got to my car this morning to find I'd parked it all weekend under a tree which not only meant it was full of bits of tree but it also appeared to be home to a loose-boweled bird. I literally couldn't see through the windscreen, had to get out with a tissue to try and wipe some of it off! Eeuuuurrrrggghhhhh *vomits*. So now I have to clean the car when I get home from work at 7.30pm. Hate Mondays. Hope you've all had lovely weekends!


I wont get the nipple leakage as I had a reduction so my nipples literally got taken off and put back on again. (TMI sorry hehe) But the tips of my nipples seem to be white now, anyone else?xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Number 18 is Isabella :) I love it but dh isn't for it xxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> I am leaky also! No boob-leakage yet though, not sure I'm ready for that! Plus what happens if you end up with two wet patches?! :-O
> 
> Number 18 for me, and woop on the back pay situation! Good to know you're getting what you are entitled to as a legal minimum!
> 
> Good God I am tired today, just cannot sleep properly at the moment. I look and feel like a zombie. We've had quite thundery weather in the last few days and it's mega-humid at night! Not much other news. We finished watching the first season of Boardwalk Empire at the weekend and I LOVED it, can't wait for season 2 (scary to think we will have a baby by then though). On the downside, I got to my car this morning to find I'd parked it all weekend under a tree which not only meant it was full of bits of tree but it also appeared to be home to a loose-boweled bird. I literally couldn't see through the windscreen, had to get out with a tissue to try and wipe some of it off! Eeuuuurrrrggghhhhh *vomits*. So now I have to clean the car when I get home from work at 7.30pm. Hate Mondays. Hope you've all had lovely weekends!

Oh dear - bloody birds! Hope you're day looks up for you :) X


----------



## Vicki_g

Oh God, stubborn husbands?! In the entire time I've known mine he's been to the doctor/hospital twice - once because I wanted a mole on his back to be removed and the other time was when he broke his leg. He broke it one night at rugby training, DROVE HIMSELF HOME and proclaimed it was just 'a bit twisted' - turns out it was fractured in two places and he needed an operation, a plate and 7 screws to put it back together! He only went to A&E because I moidered the life out of him and drove him up there.

I've been to the doctors more in the last six months than he has in his life, haha!

Anyway, hope hubby is ok CeeCee - let those emotions out I say.


----------



## Barbles

CeeCee - I think its really asthma and the dust is irritating his chest but as I have asthma it panicks me to hear someone else wheezing and struggling, it makes my chest feel tight then :dohh:. I really hope everything is ok with your hubby :hugs:

Vickie - after I had Phoebe, MIL and FIL were around and I noticed FIL looking at my boobies, I had the two biggest wet patches EVER and I had two breast pads on so I was mortified. My top was red so the patches were really noticable :blush:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thank Vicki - its so stupid because I don't know for sure anything is wrong, just petrified that something IS wrong and can't shake that feeling. I just want him to phone me and tell me everything is fine and it's down to stress or something and then I can breathe a huge sigh of relief and figure out where we go from there. 

Man alive - I can't believe your hubby drove with a broken leg - thats insane!!! XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> CeeCee - I think its really asthma and the dust is irritating his chest but as I have asthma it panicks me to hear someone else wheezing and struggling, it makes my chest feel tight then :dohh:. I really hope everything is ok with your hubby :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - after I had Phoebe, MIL and FIL were around and I noticed FIL looking at my boobies, I had the two biggest wet patches EVER and I had two breast pads on so I was mortified. My top was red so the patches were really noticable :blush:

Barbles - it sounds like asthma - I've had it since birth :hugs: DH gets seasonal asthma and it scares me hearing how bad his chest gets - especially when they put him out in a field overnight on exercise! Poor sod can barely breathe afterwards XXX

And I try to stick to black to avoid wet patches - sad but true lol


----------



## Vicki_g

God, I am now on panic-alert for nipple leakage! I wonder if it's too late to have the same op Michelle had! Looking at what I'm wearing today I would likely be ok if the worst were to happen. Maybe I'll start storing some pads in my handbags just in case! My mum never had it but then again she also couldn't breastfeed at all, there was bugger all going on in those bad boys.

I agree on the asthma front, maybe a bit of allergy to all the dust floating about at the house/hayfever/asthma? Bad combination and 'perfect' time of year for it. Asthma was always a brilliant excuse for not doing the cross-country running in November at school though. It has its uses.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, think it might be a bit late now Vicki! Come to think of it now though, im not too sure how im going to get rid of my milk.............. hmmmmmmmmmm


Keep us updated ceecee xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ok ladies finally hubby has rang after his doctors appointment and doctor says he's suffering with severe stress. Apparently he's displaying all classic symptoms and that its very common in people in high stress jobs and people who are going through massive changes in life. Apparently DH just needs to overhaul his diet (he never eats fruit, salad or veg despite me trying to make him!), relax and take each day as it comes. The doctor also said that DH needs to open up and discuss things with somebody as showing your emotions isn't a sign of weakness so DH promised me he will talk to me more about when he's worried about things. 

I'm so relieved and in floods of happy tears. I just so want him to be ok I love him soo much XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> God, I am now on panic-alert for nipple leakage! I wonder if it's too late to have the same op Michelle had! Looking at what I'm wearing today I would likely be ok if the worst were to happen. Maybe I'll start storing some pads in my handbags just in case! My mum never had it but then again she also couldn't breastfeed at all, there was bugger all going on in those bad boys.
> 
> I agree on the asthma front, maybe a bit of allergy to all the dust floating about at the house/hayfever/asthma? Bad combination and 'perfect' time of year for it. Asthma was always a brilliant excuse for not doing the cross-country running in November at school though. It has its uses.

I'm not joking, I carry a spare bra and tshirt/vest top with me everywhere in my handbag! Also I carry Nipple pads and wet wipes as I find it's good to 'freshen up' the ladies every now and then!! Sorry total TMI alert there lol XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

yay ceecee, thats good news because it can be worked on. I went to the doctors just over a year ago for severe headaches, and she said i was stressed, as soon as the doctor said it i felt instantly better! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww ceecee, I'm so glad he's ok! Well apart from the stress but that can be sorted. Has he tried fruit smooties? They're really lovely, and if you add in some veg you can't taste it because the sweetness of the fruit overpowers the taste of veg xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im watching Jeremy Kyle (shock) about DNA tests and not knowing the father etc etc. It just gets me thinking about whether my little girl will want to know her real dad in the future, and whether or not he will change his mind about being involved (i kind of hope he doesnt for selfish reasons) He doesn't deserve a chance, ive given him chance after chance already, but i think hes going to change his mind when he hears i had her and i cant exactly say no you cant see her, for her sake. But my god do i think he is the biggest ass in the entire world. 

Sorry just had to get that off my chest xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> yay ceecee, thats good news because it can be worked on. I went to the doctors just over a year ago for severe headaches, and she said i was stressed, as soon as the doctor said it i felt instantly better! xxx

Thanks hun, he's been suffering with bad headaches for months but didn't take much notice and doctor said that stress was causing them too XXX 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Awww ceecee, I'm so glad he's ok! Well apart from the stress but that can be sorted. Has he tried fruit smooties? They're really lovely, and if you add in some veg you can't taste it because the sweetness of the fruit overpowers the taste of veg xxx

He hates all types of berries i.e strawberries, blueberries etc and doesn't like peaches/nectarines or plums. He also can't stand tomato or cucumber lol but thats a brilliant idea as I can make him smoothies up with apples, bananas, fruit juices etc and hopefully buck up his vitamins. 

Any other ideas ladies on how I can be supportive to him dealing with this? XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Alan's the same, he won't even touch a vegetable but he eats quite alot of fruit. I think the best thing really is just to be there for him, which you already are. Other than that I really don't know, lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, I really don't envy your situation, I can't imagine how hard it'll be if he does want to get in touch. Lots of :hugs: for you too lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I will take on board the tips ladies, thank you! Lol. You never see Posh Spice wandering about preggers with two wet patches over her busoms.

Glad there's nothing serious physically CeeCee, that's a relief - stress can be dealt with although it does take time too. Maybe have a regular thing at the weekends - going for a long walk or just doing anything like that together, no other distractions around and good for you both too. I had about two years' worth of anxiety and stress at the end of university and the worst thing I could have done was stay cooped up inside, fresh air, a bit of exercise (I did yoga which was brilliant) and a v. gentle routine were good for me - admittedly along with 9 months on a mild anti-depressant. I also had crippling irritable bowel at the same time and now I probably only have one or two attacks a year, usually because I've eaten something I shouldn't rather than stress-related. It's nasty but by nipping it in the bud and taking some positive action can be sorted out easily. Good luck!


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Michelle, I really don't envy your situation, I can't imagine how hard it'll be if he does want to get in touch. Lots of :hugs: for you too lol xxx

Yeh it will, and hes such a horrible person to me, I'll give him one chance when the baby comes, and if he messes up he messes up. But the fact my baby is part of him makes me quite upset and i think thats maybe why i have struggled to bond with her. 

Ceecee i would go for the exercise too, i started going to the gym and it helped me so much. But i honestly think now you both know it will be a lot easier. Make sure neither of you go to bed with any niggling thoughts and worries because then he will almost certainly wake up with a headache xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Alan's the same, he won't even touch a vegetable but he eats quite alot of fruit. I think the best thing really is just to be there for him, which you already are. Other than that I really don't know, lots of :hugs: xxx

Thanks hun :hugs: maybe I should make a lasagne or moussaka and just hide loads of vegetables in there lol I think I could hide peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, errr and possible some other vegetables in those!! XXX 



Vicki_g said:


> I will take on board the tips ladies, thank you! Lol. You never see Posh Spice wandering about preggers with two wet patches over her busoms.
> 
> Glad there's nothing serious physically CeeCee, that's a relief - stress can be dealt with although it does take time too. Maybe have a regular thing at the weekends - going for a long walk or just doing anything like that together, no other distractions around and good for you both too. I had about two years' worth of anxiety and stress at the end of university and the worst thing I could have done was stay cooped up inside, fresh air, a bit of exercise (I did yoga which was brilliant) and a v. gentle routine were good for me - admittedly along with 9 months on a mild anti-depressant. I also had crippling irritable bowel at the same time and now I probably only have one or two attacks a year, usually because I've eaten something I shouldn't rather than stress-related. It's nasty but by nipping it in the bud and taking some positive action can be sorted out easily. Good luck!


Thanks hun, will take all of that onboard :) maybe I can investigate swimming as something for us to do of an evening... is it better for me to leave him on his own to do something though or should I be there with him? xxx 




xxMichellexx said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I really don't envy your situation, I can't imagine how hard it'll be if he does want to get in touch. Lots of :hugs: for you too lol xxx
> 
> Yeh it will, and hes such a horrible person to me, I'll give him one chance when the baby comes, and if he messes up he messes up. But the fact my baby is part of him makes me quite upset and i think thats maybe why i have struggled to bond with her.
> 
> Ceecee i would go for the exercise too, i started going to the gym and it helped me so much. But i honestly think now you both know it will be a lot easier. Make sure neither of you go to bed with any niggling thoughts and worries because then he will almost certainly wake up with a headache xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with FOB. Hopefully he'll buck up his ideas when Esme is here :) xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Alan's the same, he won't even touch a vegetable but he eats quite alot of fruit. I think the best thing really is just to be there for him, which you already are. Other than that I really don't know, lots of :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: maybe I should make a lasagne or moussaka and just hide loads of vegetables in there lol I think I could hide peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, errr and possible some other vegetables in those!! XXX
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki_g said:
> 
> 
> I will take on board the tips ladies, thank you! Lol. You never see Posh Spice wandering about preggers with two wet patches over her busoms.
> 
> Glad there's nothing serious physically CeeCee, that's a relief - stress can be dealt with although it does take time too. Maybe have a regular thing at the weekends - going for a long walk or just doing anything like that together, no other distractions around and good for you both too. I had about two years' worth of anxiety and stress at the end of university and the worst thing I could have done was stay cooped up inside, fresh air, a bit of exercise (I did yoga which was brilliant) and a v. gentle routine were good for me - admittedly along with 9 months on a mild anti-depressant. I also had crippling irritable bowel at the same time and now I probably only have one or two attacks a year, usually because I've eaten something I shouldn't rather than stress-related. It's nasty but by nipping it in the bud and taking some positive action can be sorted out easily. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, will take all of that onboard :) maybe I can investigate swimming as something for us to do of an evening... is it better for me to leave him on his own to do something though or should I be there with him? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I really don't envy your situation, I can't imagine how hard it'll be if he does want to get in touch. Lots of :hugs: for you too lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeh it will, and hes such a horrible person to me, I'll give him one chance when the baby comes, and if he messes up he messes up. But the fact my baby is part of him makes me quite upset and i think thats maybe why i have struggled to bond with her.
> 
> Ceecee i would go for the exercise too, i started going to the gym and it helped me so much. But i honestly think now you both know it will be a lot easier. Make sure neither of you go to bed with any niggling thoughts and worries because then he will almost certainly wake up with a headache xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with FOB. Hopefully he'll buck up his ideas when Esme is here :) xxxClick to expand...


Your the first person to call her by her name, eeeeeeeeeeeee it sounds so real!!!! Good luck with the ideas xxx


----------



## Barbles

Aww Im glad things are ok CeeCee, at least it is something that can be worked on. It must be a relief for you and him.

My OH is on a health kick this week, he wouldnt let me have KFC yesterday as we already had chinese this weekend, I got a major strop on but at least I saved a tenner haha. 

Now how is this for bloody sad? I quite fancy quickly popping in town for a look in my lunch hour but I got up late today so my hair is a mess and I just look distinctly average. My OH's ex works in the town and she always looks glam :growlmad: and I hate her :haha: So Im thinking of avoiding it until tomorrow so I can look better and flaunt my bump :wacko: Just incase I see her. I am insane!!

Hope it gets sorted with FOB Michelle, It cant be easy not knowing what will happen :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

I know its funny when somebody calls bubs by their name. First time my mam said it I was like "wow thats actually her name now!" Xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> Aww Im glad things are ok CeeCee, at least it is something that can be worked on. It must be a relief for you and him.
> 
> My OH is on a health kick this week, he wouldnt let me have KFC yesterday as we already had chinese this weekend, I got a major strop on but at least I saved a tenner haha.
> 
> Now how is this for bloody sad? I quite fancy quickly popping in town for a look in my lunch hour but I got up late today so my hair is a mess and I just look distinctly average. My OH's ex works in the town and she always looks glam :growlmad: and I hate her :haha: So Im thinking of avoiding it until tomorrow so I can look better and flaunt my bump :wacko: Just incase I see her. I am insane!!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted with FOB Michelle, It cant be easy not knowing what will happen :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs: 

Lol not sad at all. I've been known to apply fake tan, make up, etc and get dressed up in a gorgeous summer dress and heels just to go the post office so that if I ran into DH's ex I would know I looked good lol. When did I run into her? When I was sweaty in my gym kit after running 6 miles with a face like a flamingo and smelling to high heaven lol. So no, not sad, I think its what us females do lol XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Aww Im glad things are ok CeeCee, at least it is something that can be worked on. It must be a relief for you and him.
> 
> My OH is on a health kick this week, he wouldnt let me have KFC yesterday as we already had chinese this weekend, I got a major strop on but at least I saved a tenner haha.
> 
> Now how is this for bloody sad? I quite fancy quickly popping in town for a look in my lunch hour but I got up late today so my hair is a mess and I just look distinctly average. My OH's ex works in the town and she always looks glam :growlmad: and I hate her :haha: So Im thinking of avoiding it until tomorrow so I can look better and flaunt my bump :wacko: Just incase I see her. I am insane!!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted with FOB Michelle, It cant be easy not knowing what will happen :hugs:

Haha, not sad at all!!! 

Thank you, the one thing i do know is that i will always be there :) xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

I'm 31 weeks and my ticker has moved up a box!!! Getting closer now ladies!!! Can you beleive that in a few months we'll have mini me's? real little people to look after??? Eeek!!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG Yasmin! I hadn't noticed that our boxes had moved until you said! :wacko: How cool is that? Mini me's here we come!! XXX


----------



## Barbles

CeeCee2010 said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Aww Im glad things are ok CeeCee, at least it is something that can be worked on. It must be a relief for you and him.
> 
> My OH is on a health kick this week, he wouldnt let me have KFC yesterday as we already had chinese this weekend, I got a major strop on but at least I saved a tenner haha.
> 
> Now how is this for bloody sad? I quite fancy quickly popping in town for a look in my lunch hour but I got up late today so my hair is a mess and I just look distinctly average. My OH's ex works in the town and she always looks glam :growlmad: and I hate her :haha: So Im thinking of avoiding it until tomorrow so I can look better and flaunt my bump :wacko: Just incase I see her. I am insane!!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted with FOB Michelle, It cant be easy not knowing what will happen :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Lol not sad at all. I've been known to apply fake tan, make up, etc and get dressed up in a gorgeous summer dress and heels just to go the post office so that if I ran into DH's ex I would know I looked good lol. When did I run into her? When I was sweaty in my gym kit after running 6 miles with a face like a flamingo and smelling to high heaven lol. So no, not sad, I think its what us females do lol XXXClick to expand...


Haha that is what I do. Last time I saw her, I seen her boyfriend first and was staring at him trying to work out how I know him and then seen her and realised who he was so it looked like I was gawking her man, plus I had gone to the shops to get some Always Ultra so I hid around for ages at the back of the shop until they left. Its my little local shop and they were in there for ages, you'd thought they were doing their weeks shop!!! Then it probably looked like I was hiding from her as I hung around the freaking butchers counter for like 10 hours.
I hate ex girlfriends :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> I'm 31 weeks and my ticker has moved up a box!!! Getting closer now ladies!!! Can you beleive that in a few months we'll have mini me's? real little people to look after??? Eeek!!!


Oooooooooooooo I would love a mini me, i dont mean to wish the time away at all but i cant wait till like next year when theyre walking and begining to talk etc. I plan ahead too much but i so want to go away on holiday next year with her and the boyfriend, and most babies go free wheyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Yeap those boxes are moving as we get further along! I love reading the little weekly info they give us too!

Ceecee glad about the boss and pay!! Also glad to hear that DH is ok (ish!) Stress is nasty, my DH starts to vomit and get ill when he feels under tremendous amounts of stress. It&#8217;s emotional but the physical manifestations add to it! but hey you can deal with it now :)

Ex&#8217;s and their OH&#8217;s! I think it&#8217;s natural to want to look your best and feel confident! I&#8217;ve never bumped into either but wow my ex was such scum I feel sorry for his OH more than anything.


----------



## Vicki_g

CeeCee2010 said:


> Thanks hun, will take all of that onboard :) maybe I can investigate swimming as something for us to do of an evening... is it better for me to leave him on his own to do something though or should I be there with him? xxx

Swimming would be good, you can do it together but you also get some time to your own 'thoughts' if you see what I mean? Relaxing too. At first it helped to have other people around me to talk to me about 'normal' things and to try and take my mind off stuff - as I got better I was able to do more by myself, like the yoga etc. I think at first it was very difficult to see through the fuzziness but in reality if I'd been left on my own it would have taken a lot longer to sort myself out. I was a complete mess though. 

I guess my main advice is to be gentle - talk about normal things and be supportive without being in his face too much. You'll naturally be v. worried about him but don't let him see it, be subtle in the diet changes etc - use our womanly ways to guide him down life's correct paths, haha! The more I think about it (I don't think about it often, it was a horrible time) my mum completely saved me. She took it easy, let me sit around the house in a grey tracksuit moping and crying non-stop for about a month before gradually she started taking me out - a garden centre cafe here, a trip to grandma's there - she watched me like a hawk as I ate little bird-like portions of food, and basically kept me alive. Now I'm not suggesting your hubby is anything like as bad as I was but the principles are the same - I think the more you have people telling you to do stuff, the more under pressure you are so you have to be subtle. One day at a time, etc etc. Hope he's on the mend soon - I'd give it maybe 6 weeks to get some dietary and exercise changes and if you're not seeing a difference, get in touch with the doctor again. I'm pretty sure you will do though. :) Or I can send my mum round?! Between me and my dad we've made her an expert!

As for exes, I am super-lucky - my husband only had one girlfriend for about 6 months, possibly ever although we've never discussed it, and nobody knows where she lives or what she does these days! I can't even remember her name! I think he married me because I was the first one that came along, haha!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Aww Im glad things are ok CeeCee, at least it is something that can be worked on. It must be a relief for you and him.
> 
> My OH is on a health kick this week, he wouldnt let me have KFC yesterday as we already had chinese this weekend, I got a major strop on but at least I saved a tenner haha.
> 
> Now how is this for bloody sad? I quite fancy quickly popping in town for a look in my lunch hour but I got up late today so my hair is a mess and I just look distinctly average. My OH's ex works in the town and she always looks glam :growlmad: and I hate her :haha: So Im thinking of avoiding it until tomorrow so I can look better and flaunt my bump :wacko: Just incase I see her. I am insane!!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted with FOB Michelle, It cant be easy not knowing what will happen :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Lol not sad at all. I've been known to apply fake tan, make up, etc and get dressed up in a gorgeous summer dress and heels just to go the post office so that if I ran into DH's ex I would know I looked good lol. When did I run into her? When I was sweaty in my gym kit after running 6 miles with a face like a flamingo and smelling to high heaven lol. So no, not sad, I think its what us females do lol XXXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha that is what I do. Last time I saw her, I seen her boyfriend first and was staring at him trying to work out how I know him and then seen her and realised who he was so it looked like I was gawking her man, plus I had gone to the shops to get some Always Ultra so I hid around for ages at the back of the shop until they left. Its my little local shop and they were in there for ages, you'd thought they were doing their weeks shop!!! Then it probably looked like I was hiding from her as I hung around the freaking butchers counter for like 10 hours.
> I hate ex girlfriends :haha:Click to expand...




xxMichellexx said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 31 weeks and my ticker has moved up a box!!! Getting closer now ladies!!! Can you beleive that in a few months we'll have mini me's? real little people to look after??? Eeek!!!
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooo I would love a mini me, i dont mean to wish the time away at all but i cant wait till like next year when theyre walking and begining to talk etc. I plan ahead too much but i so want to go away on holiday next year with her and the boyfriend, and most babies go free wheyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxClick to expand...




Vicki_g said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, will take all of that onboard :) maybe I can investigate swimming as something for us to do of an evening... is it better for me to leave him on his own to do something though or should I be there with him? xxx
> 
> Swimming would be good, you can do it together but you also get some time to your own 'thoughts' if you see what I mean? Relaxing too. At first it helped to have other people around me to talk to me about 'normal' things and to try and take my mind off stuff - as I got better I was able to do more by myself, like the yoga etc. I think at first it was very difficult to see through the fuzziness but in reality if I'd been left on my own it would have taken a lot longer to sort myself out. I was a complete mess though.
> 
> I guess my main advice is to be gentle - talk about normal things and be supportive without being in his face too much. You'll naturally be v. worried about him but don't let him see it, be subtle in the diet changes etc - use our womanly ways to guide him down life's correct paths, haha! The more I think about it (I don't think about it often, it was a horrible time) my mum completely saved me. She took it easy, let me sit around the house in a grey tracksuit moping and crying non-stop for about a month before gradually she started taking me out - a garden centre cafe here, a trip to grandma's there - she watched me like a hawk as I ate little bird-like portions of food, and basically kept me alive. Now I'm not suggesting your hubby is anything like as bad as I was but the principles are the same - I think the more you have people telling you to do stuff, the more under pressure you are so you have to be subtle. One day at a time, etc etc. Hope he's on the mend soon - I'd give it maybe 6 weeks to get some dietary and exercise changes and if you're not seeing a difference, get in touch with the doctor again. I'm pretty sure you will do though. :) Or I can send my mum round?! Between me and my dad we've made her an expert!
> 
> As for exes, I am super-lucky - my husband only had one girlfriend for about 6 months, possibly ever although we've never discussed it, and nobody knows where she lives or what she does these days! I can't even remember her name! I think he married me because I was the first one that came along, haha!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your advice hun. I really appreciate it, I've been through very mild stress before but DH is a totally different kettle of fish - just want to help him. Give me a couple of weeks and if not I'll put in an order for your mum - she sounds ace!! XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Do you think we will always class ourselves as limbo ladies, even when were 39 weeks? Lol.


Annnnnnnnnd has anyone elses belly button NOT popped out? Mine is still well and truly in there. xxxxxx


----------



## BabyNo1.

Woo hoo, look at those boxes moving on!! :)
Hello girls, I'm so tired, not sure how I will make it through the rest of today, plus we have our first ante natal class tonight, now I'm worried the classes are going to scare me!


----------



## yasmin13

Mine hasnt popped at all either! I'm glad though.

I've had 3 antenatal classes so far and I have to say that I've enjoyed them... ok some parts did make me feel eurgh but otherwise it was good to learn about birth and hear what goes on.

I had a lady tell me at last weeks class that my bump was big! I wanted to say 'or maybe yours is just small???!!!'


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh Yasmin I hate it when people say that about my bump! Of course our bumps are big, we have BABIES in them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I'm having a tuna baguette from pret...mmmm :)

Whats everyone else having for lunch?


----------



## Barbles

We shall always be limbo ladies :happydance:

My belly button never popped at all with my first so I dont expect it to this time though I can definately tell its not as deep.

Antenatal classes are fun, I went to a whole ante-natal day and it was great, Im not going this time though as I know it all and would annoy everyone haha. I went to it when I was 37 weeks and everyone else was around 28/29/30 weeks. I scared them all as I had to have my feet up due to swelling and my entire bump squirmed the whole day, they all just stared like 'that will be me in a few weeks' :haha:

I have got a breast feeding workshop sometime in June so hopefully that will be good.


----------



## yasmin13

MrsPOP said:


> Oh Yasmin I hate it when people say that about my bump! Of course our bumps are big, we have BABIES in them!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know!! It's horrible because some people (like me) worry about their bump size and I didnt need to hear it from another pregnant lady. I love looking at bumps but I wouldn't say anything to make anyone feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Barbles

Oh and someone at work told me that I will look like the back end of a house by the time Im due!! She tried to backtrack but the comment was already out there, cheers love :growlmad:


----------



## yasmin13

Has anybody sent for the free Nuby UK breast pump/steriliser thing? I did and got my free manual pump today! Woohoo!


----------



## yasmin13

Barbles said:
 

> Oh and someone at work told me that I will look like the back end of a house by the time Im due!! She tried to backtrack but the comment was already out there, cheers love :growlmad:

Did you smack her????


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive had a greggs sausage roll for lunch, but it didnt really touch the sides eeeeeeeek.


----------



## sequeena

I just had a bowl of sugar puffs :lol: my oh is doing bacon baguettes soon though yum!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh gosh, so much to catch up on! Im really out of the limbo loop!

Im now officially a lady of leisure. Ive brought my annual leave forward which leads me up to the end of May (when I was meant to be starting my annual leave) and then I will be starting Mat Leave at the start of June instead of June 20th. It does suck a bit bringing it forward by 3 weeks but I just wasnt coping in work anymore and my manager suggested getting signed off. I feel like a bit of a failure leaving work early but its taken a lot of weight off my shoulders and now I can look after my mum properly and spend more time with her which is great!

I had the MW out today doing an emergency visit. I had such bad pains on friday for about 4 hours, but I didnt call anyone as they had calmed down. My mum and DH were so annoyed I didnt call anyone I promised to today and the MW was driving past my house so she popped in...and my house is SUCH a mess lol :haha: she must think Im a right skank!!!!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Well I'm full now and it was very yummy. Why is it that tuna mayo baguette made at home just doesnt taste the same as the pret ones?


----------



## yasmin13

MrsPop - No shame in finishing work early! I wish I could, by the time I get home I am exhausted! You try and enjoy what time you have to yourself before bubba comes along :flower:


----------



## Barbles

yasmin13 said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Oh and someone at work told me that I will look like the back end of a house by the time Im due!! She tried to backtrack but the comment was already out there, cheers love :growlmad:
> 
> Did you smack her????Click to expand...

It was tempting

As soon as she said it she went 'oh but you may not blah blah some people go big and then grow no more blah blah' 

I went 'yeah bye' and just walked out.

Thing is I dont think Im all that big, if I look at all your lovely bumps then Im think Im quite a simular size but I suppose when you have no-one to compare to then I would look quite preggers.

Did a stupid thing and just looked at the OHs glamourous Exs photo on FB. She had her hen party this weekend by the looks of things. She used to be a very big girl (which I admit I used to take pleasure in :nope:) and she has lost shed loads of weight and looks amazing while I am a house (apparently). Tis a bit depressing.

I cant wait to diet!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I've just had a strawberry cornetto. I know that makes me a very bad girl but it was soooooo good. MrsPOP don't feel like a failure at all!! Trust me I'm asking myself how I'm going to get through the next 2 and a bit weeks... it's not long but it sure feels like ages away! 

I think Michelle I shall always refer to myself as a limbo lady - even after I've given birth lol! 

Got my first antenatal class 7th June! I'll be 36 weeks by then so fingers crossed it'll all stay fresh in my mind for when I need it lol 

I hate it when people say my bump is huge. The ever offensive postman (who told me that I was causing the japanese earthquakes when they happened due to the size of me) informed me today that I'm huge and that he's amazed at how I manage to fit through the door anymore. I smiled and told him that if he didn't leave immediately I would hit him,...hard. :) It feels good to be a little bit mean sometimes lol XXX

ETA - it's not fully out but my belly button is kind of flush to my bump now lol


----------



## BabyNo1.

My belly button hasn't popped yet, I also have a breast feeding class but not will the end of this month, I can't wait to finish work, I can't concentrate because I'm so tired and spend most of the day on here!

I had two beef rolls for lunch, I might crack open a yoghurt now...


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Oh and someone at work told me that I will look like the back end of a house by the time Im due!! She tried to backtrack but the comment was already out there, cheers love :growlmad:
> 
> Did you smack her????Click to expand...
> 
> It was tempting
> 
> As soon as she said it she went 'oh but you may not blah blah some people go big and then grow no more blah blah'
> 
> I went 'yeah bye' and just walked out.
> 
> Thing is I dont think Im all that big, if I look at all your lovely bumps then Im think Im quite a simular size but I suppose when you have no-one to compare to then I would look quite preggers.
> 
> Did a stupid thing and just looked at the OHs glamourous Exs photo on FB. She had her hen party this weekend by the looks of things. She used to be a very big girl (which I admit I used to take pleasure in :nope:) and she has lost shed loads of weight and looks amazing while I am a house (apparently). Tis a bit depressing.
> 
> I cant wait to diet!!Click to expand...

Aww hun You're a beautiful lady and I'm sure she's nowhere near as pretty as you are :) :hugs: I can't wait to diet either. I'm actually looking forward to it lol never thought I would say that!! Xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Mrs Pop - sorry I just reread what you wrote about looking after your mum... I may have missed some posts but isnt she well? In that case do not feel guilty at all. Better to finish work and concentrate on family.


----------



## Vicki_g

I could murder a Greggs sausage roll, followed by a bowl of Sugar Puffs and a tuna baguette! Ha. Instead I had my little ham salad wrap with assorted grapes, celery sticks and cherry tomatoes. GTT on Friday is scaring me away from bad weekend diet where I consumed an enormous meaty pizza on Friday, half a ton of chocolate, half a roast chicken and pretty-good-if-I-say-so-myself roast lamb and roast spuds yesterday. Might need some extra calories this afternoon though in readiness for car-cleaning later (could take a shotgun to those little sh!tting f*ckers).

To forget about my hunger I ordered husband's birthday present, a super-duper camera with video so we can take nice photos of our kiddo and he can film the birth in full HD (!). I've persuaded the in-laws that he doesn't want anything else so they should just chip into this, thus saving me some cash also (and meaning there are no more damned Xbox 360 games on the go). Woop! Buying presents for men = worst thing ever.

No belly button popping for me, gutted about this as it would help make me look a bit less fat! Mine's very deep though so am not holding out much hope. What a cowbag Barbles! Tell her I already do... And just remembered I've got my first NCT class next week, it's been so long since I booked them I have no idea where it is or even whether I actually want to go or not now!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Haven't caught up but I got a video of baby noodles kicking! It is however my naked bump and it's covered in stretch marks :( not very pretty but I want to share with you all! Gonna upload just now xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Haven't caught up but I got a video of baby noodles kicking! It is however my naked bump and it's covered in stretch marks :( not very pretty but I want to share with you all! Gonna upload just now xxxx

Sweetie you should check me out for stretch marks - My whole anatomy looks like the london underground map!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Yasmin - my mum is terminally ill with cancer hence why my pregnancy hasnt been the greatest.

Barbles - where did your OH's ex have her hen party? I was on a hen party last weekend with a girl who was huge but now has lost loads of weight (the jammy cow)...I felt like a planet next to her!!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I dont think my belly button will pop out then, but if it does it does. Ooooooo filming the whole birth? Wowzer, thats big time, will you let him film....down there??? 

Ive just muched a whole kitkat chunky in practically 3 bites. YUMMY xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCqkHKD7NNI

Please don't laugh at my stretchies lol. If you look at 27 secs you'll see the big kick :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Haven't caught up but I got a video of baby noodles kicking! It is however my naked bump and it's covered in stretch marks :( not very pretty but I want to share with you all! Gonna upload just now xxxx
> 
> Sweetie you should check me out for stretch marks - My whole anatomy looks like the london underground map!!Click to expand...

Haha!!!


Sorry to hear about your Mum MrsPOP, you sound like a lovely daughter xxx


----------



## yasmin13

MrsPOP said:


> Yasmin - my mum is terminally ill with cancer hence why my pregnancy hasnt been the greatest.
> 
> Barbles - where did your OH's ex have her hen party? I was on a hen party last weekend with a girl who was huge but now has lost loads of weight (the jammy cow)...I felt like a planet next to her!!!!!

I am so sorry hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Haven't caught up but I got a video of baby noodles kicking! It is however my naked bump and it's covered in stretch marks :( not very pretty but I want to share with you all! Gonna upload just now xxxx

I tried to record baby kicks last night but we was clever! He only moved when I had stopped recording! Naughty naughty!


----------



## Barbles

Thanks girls. I dont know why I look really. I wonder if she ever looks at my profile? Even though its private she could still see my profile picture which are always of my little girl or my little boy.

I am so looking forward to going to Slimming world, Im just so fed up with being fat. Im ok when Im pregnant coz I have this nice bump and cutesy pregnant clothes and look pregnant not fat but I know in 11 weeks Ill be back to being a jiggly wiggly mess. So im booking in for my hair to be done, growing my nails and getting down to some serious healthy eating and exercise. I got it all planned lol

MrsPop - dunno, just seen a picture of her on her profile and they were all dressed in matching white so I assumed it was for her hen party. Hope you dont know her :blush::haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I remember your thread Laura about the stupid bitch at your scan :( :hugs: hope you're mum's ok xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks Michelle, she's done really well this past fortnight which has been great to see.

My belly button hasnt popped either!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda, I'm totally with you on Slimming world, it's an amazing diet and I can't wait to get losing weight again xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Haha Barbles, no I dont know her!!!! None of us were in white! Would have been so funny if I did. Im this girls bridesmaid in 3 weeks and she's making me wear a bright pink dress.....ARGH!!!!! Im going to look like a planet-shaped dildo! :rofl:

Dont worry Barbles, the limbo weight loss thread will whip us alllllll into shape!!

I hate ex's too. DH has 2, one Im not bothered about even though they were together 5 years because she looks like a man!!! :rofl: the other I am bothered about though, she wasnt v pretty but blonde and gorgeous and I was friends with him when they were having their affair (she was with someone else) and even though he reassures me the whole situation was fcked up and he regrets it, I still cant help wonder if he wishes she was still with him and I was still his boring, dumpy friend.


----------



## xxMichellexx

My boyfriend doesn't really have ex's as such, but lets just say, hes a man about town, if thats the right saying, and hes enjoyed being at uni for the past 4 years. I know of most people he has done the dirty with, and i do stalk some of them. But hey, im the lucky/unfortunate one that managed to make him fall in love with me.

His friends think hes mental, hes always been one of the lads, didnt want a girlfriend etc etc. Now hes taking on a girl with a baby woooooo.

I know some of his ex 'conquests' stalk me so i feel a bit smug ;)


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCqkHKD7NNI
> 
> Please don't laugh at my stretchies lol. If you look at 27 secs you'll see the big kick :cloud9: xxx


Wow! How cute!! Jess is crafty and stops kicking when I try to film her!! And you look amazing hun so stop worrying about 'stretchies' XXX 




Barbles said:


> Thanks girls. I dont know why I look really. I wonder if she ever looks at my profile? Even though its private she could still see my profile picture which are always of my little girl or my little boy.
> 
> I am so looking forward to going to Slimming world, Im just so fed up with being fat. Im ok when Im pregnant coz I have this nice bump and cutesy pregnant clothes and look pregnant not fat but I know in 11 weeks Ill be back to being a jiggly wiggly mess. So im booking in for my hair to be done, growing my nails and getting down to some serious healthy eating and exercise. I got it all planned lol
> 
> MrsPop - dunno, just seen a picture of her on her profile and they were all dressed in matching white so I assumed it was for her hen party. Hope you dont know her :blush::haha:

I had my hair cut at the weekend and feel a bit better about myself already but truly can't wait to lose weight. I was carrying an extra 3 stone before I got pregnant so god knows how I will manage to lose that and the pregnancy weight lol.... hmmm liposuction?? Lol as a rule of thumb in profile pics I only put 'thinner' pics of myself on there lol XXX 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Amanda, I'm totally with you on Slimming world, it's an amazing diet and I can't wait to get losing weight again xxx

Slimming world is probably the only diet I've never tried. Rosemary conley really worked for me but then I met hubby and put on all the weight I'd lost!! Weight watchers didn't work for me at all lol. Maybe slimming world is worth a try :) 



MrsPOP said:


> Haha Barbles, no I dont know her!!!! None of us were in white! Would have been so funny if I did. Im this girls bridesmaid in 3 weeks and she's making me wear a bright pink dress.....ARGH!!!!! Im going to look like a planet-shaped dildo! :rofl:
> 
> Dont worry Barbles, the limbo weight loss thread will whip us alllllll into shape!!
> 
> I hate ex's too. DH has 2, one Im not bothered about even though they were together 5 years because she looks like a man!!! :rofl: the other I am bothered about though, she wasnt v pretty but blonde and gorgeous and I was friends with him when they were having their affair (she was with someone else) and even though he reassures me the whole situation was fcked up and he regrets it, I still cant help wonder if he wishes she was still with him and I was still his boring, dumpy friend.

Bollocks! I bet your DH realises every day how amazingly blessed he is to have such an amazing, beautiful, caring woman in his life. Don't put yourself down hun XXX


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw that video is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lol Ceecee, DH does tell me Im silly and I mostly agree, except when Im having an uggo day :mamafy:


----------



## CeeCee2010

MrsPOP said:


> Aw that video is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol Ceecee, DH does tell me Im silly and I mostly agree, except when Im having an uggo day :mamafy:

We all have those days hun just remember he's married to you and loves you XXX


----------



## Barbles

MrsPOP said:


> Haha Barbles, no I dont know her!!!! None of us were in white! Would have been so funny if I did. Im this girls bridesmaid in 3 weeks and she's making me wear a bright pink dress.....ARGH!!!!! Im going to look like a planet-shaped dildo! :rofl:
> 
> Dont worry Barbles, the limbo weight loss thread will whip us alllllll into shape!!
> 
> I hate ex's too. DH has 2, one Im not bothered about even though they were together 5 years because she looks like a man!!! :rofl: the other I am bothered about though, she wasnt v pretty but blonde and gorgeous and I was friends with him when they were having their affair (she was with someone else) and even though he reassures me the whole situation was fcked up and he regrets it, I still cant help wonder if he wishes she was still with him and I was still his boring, dumpy friend.

My OH has 2 ex's too, one I dont know who she is or what she looks like and I like it like that as I would just stalk her too :haha:.
This other one used to live in my house with OH and used to ring him etc when we first got together, she wouldnt leave him alone but she stopped when she found out I was PG, she buggered off to portsmouth and came back really skinny :growlmad: of course just to spite me :haha:. So thats why I have issues with her, even now it gets to me that she chose my sofa, bed etc with OH. Cant wait to move into MY new house and choose things that are OURS.
My only proper ex was between the ages of 15-17 so was teenage romance really and he was a douche anyways. Price you pay for having an older OH (he was nearly 28 and I was 19 when we got together)

And you need to soooooo post pictures of you in the dildo dress :haha::haha:


----------



## BabyNo1.

Ow brilliant video! hang on, I'll upload mine!!! hehe!!


----------



## MrsPOP

*snorts* dont you worry, pictures of the planet-dildo dress will be posted!!!!!!!!!!

Im the same Amanda, I only have one ex from 16-19 and he too was a total douche. I did have a couple of flings before getting with DH but no big deal. He's older than me too, he's 33 next week and Im 28 just before LO arrives. We got together when I was 21 and he was 26 - an age when most men are dickheads!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

My DH only has one ex but was with her for 7 years before they broke up. He never speaks to her anymore though so I don't worry. Not that I haven't compared myself to her on facebook lol she's a gorgeous size 10 brunette and I am... well I'm brunette :) I had two proper relationships before DH but I don't speak to either anymore because they are total douches!! xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Douche is the best insult EVER!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we all doing?

Urgh, I had a heifer day a few days back when someone told me I looked big enough that I should be almost at my due date!? Why are people allowed to say these things to body conscious, hormonal pregnant women?! I nearly tore his head off :haha:

On the subject of exes, I'm pretty fortunate. I was 17 and OH was 20 when we got together so we've only ever been with each other- no evil exes on the horizon for either of us. I'm sure OH would be able to handle it alright but it's just as well for me as I can be a bit of a jealous cow sometimes lol :blush:

As for ante natal classes, my NHS ones are starting on 1st June every Wednesday evening for 4 weeks (last class is a hospital tour which I'm weirdly excited about!) and the NCT ones start on 4th June for 2 weeks all day, with a midweek breastfeeding class too (pretty sure I'll be going on my own to that one lol). Trying to be prepared as possible although I'm sure it'll all be up in the air once our little guy arrives!

Oh, and my bellybutton hasn't popped.....yet. I think it's only a matter of time though!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-rfb1nIZLs

Here's my other video, you can see the kicks from about 23 seconds - and hear Peppa in the background and Jayden talking about dinosaurs lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Does anyone else sometimes just want a normal conversation?! We had a drinks thing on Friday and literally all anyone wanted to talk about was size-of-bump this and what-do-you-think-you're-having that. I longed for someone to just ask me how my new car is or what I'm doing at the weekend! We have a secretary here who EVERY DAY asks me 'how's the pregnancy going'. Well amazingly, seeing as you asked me the very same question less than 24 hours ago, it is still going fine thank you and I am indeed still pregnant. I'm just bringing this up because she's just popped round, ha! Friday was also an own-clothes day at work so naturally I wore some comfy preggo stuff. I'm fairly sure that everyone who crossed my path exclaimed how pregnant I look. Well yes, that's because I AM PREGNANT! 

So anyway, I am totally with you all on bump-comments and annoying people generally. As for exes, I have a fair few skeletons in my closet compared to husband. Sadly I don't think anyone stalks me though and I'm not particularly interested in seeing who's unfortunate enough to have ended up with any of those fellas either! Maybe the exception is my first 'true love' who married this tall, thin redhead with perfect skin. Never met her but I'm sure she's terribly dull and has too many bony bits. :D


----------



## BabyNo1.

Right....
Here it is...
https://www.ple-electrical.co.uk/27 weeks.mov
Baby kicking at 27 weeks!


----------



## Barbles

Ladies I just had a flirt with someone I went to school with :shock:

He is here at the college working with one of the students and had a little catch up chat with him. I didnt even know him that well but my lord he has got fit!!

I even asked if he would be coming back to work with the student again :blush: naughty 7 months pregnant engaged woman!!

And here's me moaning about ex's :haha:

Your videos are lush Claire, I may try filming mine later, I am also covered in stretchies though they havent got that pink yet (they are old ones from Pheebs)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aaaaah that's awesome! :cloud9: xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Mines had faded amanda but just recently they've went red again :cry: BUT I also know that there's nothing I can do about it so no point moaning xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG I've just had the most overwhelming craving for mexican food - I feel fajitas for dinner coming on!! 

I've had stretch marks since I found out I was preggers near enough! And they cover my boobs, sides, back, bum, thighs knees and even down my calves. And they're angry purple and red ones too! However, although I have given up hope of ever wearing skirts/shorts/any type of revealing clothing ever again, I know its for a good cause :) 

Lol naughty amanda flirting! We all have a flirt from time to time... well I used to but have to admit anybody trying to crack on to me since I got married just scares me lmao.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh and just worked out that if I count weds and fri's as half days I only have 10.5 working days left oh yes - bring it on!! Lol that sooo went as a facebook status :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Claire, your video's gorgeous :) I really need to get around to doing that soon- I have my suspicions he'll stop as soon as I start recording though!

CeeCee- that sounds like a bloody brilliant Facebook status to me! I'm still undecided as to when I'm finishing yet but I am starting to get really knackered lately so think I'll be calling it a day sometime in June. Fortunately, I can decide when I want to go back too. Have a feeling I'll want to go back for at least a couple of days a week but I guess I won't really know until our little guy arrives. With OH and I working together, we've decided that on one of the days I go into work each week, he will stay at home with the baby so he gets time to bond with him too :)


----------



## Barbles

Ive just bought a slimming world magazine instead of a baby magazine!! Instead of moaning there is no reason not to start eating better now rather than waiting another 11 weeks. Im obviously not dieting but seriously I could eat strawberries instead of biscuits etc and probably save a fortune in not buying snacks.

And isnt it awful about Kelly Brook? I rang OH crying about it. I know it happens to but it seems to have happened a lot recently celebs which you dont really hear of. Very sad xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Sounds like a plan to me Kim :) That way you both get the best of both worlds eh? Lol everytime I try to tape Jessica having a wiggle she stops lol xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww CeeCee, sounds like you've got a shy girl ;)
Barbles- I was so shocked to hear about Kelly Brook. I agree that it seems to be happening a lot with celebrities lately. So sad :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I know, it's so sad :( I just can't imagine how she's feeling. I hope the press leave her alone and give her time to heal xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies hope you're all well.
Lovely kick videos. I'll upload one when I get a working phone. 
Came on here initially to catch up but now I will have a bit of a rant.
OH's mother told me that women who can't breastfeed give up and it's all in their head and they're selfish. And she meant ALL women who can't is purely for the reason that it's all in their heads.
This really pissed me off and has made me feel like if I can't breastfeed then i'm going to face her bullcrap for it.
I told my OH that what she said was bull anyway, and he said "I agree with her, women should just try harder, it's all in the head." When he knows jack all about BF.

phew sorry girls. I must remember to breatheeee.


----------



## MrsPOP

Woah! Think OH and MIL need some re-education!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have whooped their asses!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

People like that do my head in big time! I wanted more than anyone to breastfeed Jayden, but he has tongue tie and it wasn't picked up unti lhe was 1-2 weeks old and physically latch on. But even if I hadn't wanted to it would have been my choice and no-one else business! Grrrrr, it makes me angry when people assume that!

Had an awful nights sleep last night, Jayden kept waking up and climbing into my bed, about every 2 hours, really annoying! So tonight I'm locking his gate shut with a belt :rofl: so he can't get out!!! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Im one of those 'happy mummy, happy baby' people. IF you wanna BF then BF, if you wanna FF then FF, as long as you are both happy, it makes no difference to me. I FF Phoebe but Im going to try to BF this one, if it doesnt work out I will FF him, no big deal to me. I hate it when people force their opinions on you.

What gets me is my OH's comments about my pain threshold. He has only ever seen me in labour so how does he actually know I was rubbish and couldnt handle it. Yes I screamed a few times and had a few drugs and cried but I was in labour, it bloody well hurts. But he seems to think I was rubbish and couldnt handle labour and doesnt know how I will do it this time :growlmad:
My OH is one of those who doesnt have mych sympathy for others, he thinks people should man up and get on with things rather than moaning just because that is what he does. My hips were killing me last night, the first time I have had proper pain with them this pregnancy but he was like 'well you got 11 more weeks, better get used to it' :dohh:

So I have started the healthy eating, just had a nutri-grain bar (not all that healthy but uber yummy) and now going to start on the strawberries, super yummy mummy Amanda on the way :kiss:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning Ladies! 

Such sad news about Kelly Brook :( God love her, she looked so happy. I hope to goodness that she's being well looked after and that with time she can heal. 

Lol my DH thought labour lasted 'around an hour' because thats how long one born every minute lasts lol. I told him labour can last days and he simply replied 'best take some food to the hospital with me then' and smiled lol. I'm going to try breastfeeding but as I've said before I don't feel entirely comfortable with it at the moment. I just think that if bubs is happy and I'm happy then nobody should judge. If I decide to FF after 2-3 weeks then thats my decision and nobody has the right to chastise me for that. Lol I'm on one this morning!! 

Off to see the midwife in a bit which will be fun because I can barely walk lol. My tummy and hips are so sore this morning its unreal. Taken two paracetemol and hoping that helps as if not working for the rest of the day will be HELL! 

Sorry to hear you didn't have a good nights sleep Claire :( Fingers crossed you'll solve it tonight :) 

And good on you Amanda for starting your healthy eating plan already. 

I weighed myself for the first time in 4 weeks this morning and was totally surprised to find I'm the same weight. Granted I already had enough weight just hope thats not bad for Jess!! 

Right time I shifted my maracas :) be back soon! 

XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning all. 

Im Formula feeding my little one as i cant breastfeed due to the op, and I havnt had any snide comments as of yet, but i know i may get them, like "didnt you want to have the operation after you had children" bla bla bla.

Also, i get to see my boyfriend on friday for the 1st time since like the 14th april, and may i just say, I feel i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to see him if anyone gets me. My 'drive' is very high at the minute. eeeeeeeeeee TMI, but my god am i going to pounce on him!


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

She really really has been getting to me.
I will give BF my best shot but if it's not meant to be it's not and I don't need OH or his mum giving me crap.
HE'S annoyed me more because he keeps saying stuff like "The baby will have higher IQ if you breast feed" & His mother said "The women who weren't 100% determined to BF were the ones who couldn't do it where as I was determined and was able to, and that shows that it's all in their head."
BAH she also said I looked like popeye in my white trousers and stripy top, and that I barely had any eyebrows, that she hates the name imogen which is my middle name, that I should talk to my baby / child like an adult as it will make her more intelligent, if I talk to her like a baby/ child then she will be stupid.
.
I really can't imagine how i'll cope with her for years to come. I feel like I can't even bite back because she's very ill physically and also mentally very depressed and so is his father. SO even though they can say what they like, I can't in fear I'll send them into bad depression. 

Sorry girlies. It's just really stressed me out more than anything lately. Stupid woman. Stupid boyfriend for not actually knowing what the hell he's on about and just agreeing with her.

Michelle- good luck with the pouncing ;) hehe.

Anyone have nice plans today?
xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ugh, the breastfeeding mafia. It's one of the most emotive topics I've ever come across yet one which is such a personal decision it's none of anyone else's business! I'm extremely lucky that my family are ok with whatever happens/whatever I decide (and most of them are probably too scared of me to argue) but I have no idea why some people think they can have an opinion on it. The facts are simple, for some people it just doesn't work. My mum tried with me but nothing happened, despite pressure from midwives etc at the hospital to keep trying. Eventually I was so dehydrated and hungry they caved in and gave me a bottle and hey presto, all was fine! Your baby, your decision - good on her if it worked but without formula I wouldn't be here and neither would my brother. Oh, and for your OH's info - I'm a lawyer, bro is a pilot and our ********, formula-fed minds have not held us back in our professions!

It's all over the news again today as well, I turned it off this morning because it got me so angry! I think any mother is perfectly capable of making the right decision for her own child without intervention from medical studies or whatever. As long as a baby's warm, fed and cared for nobody should be bothered.

Rah! Oh, and WTF with the popeye comment (and all the others) too?! Go and take it out on some cushions!

My plans today are to book afternoon tea at a nice hotel in town for when a few friends are visiting on Saturday and to try not to fall asleep during my work in progress review in half an hour. Yawn. Hope everyone else's plans are more exciting!

Gosh that was a bit ranty. Can tell it's still morning, I only cheer up post-lunchtime!


----------



## Barbles

Your so lucky to still have the drive Michelle, I dont really fancy it... well I do fancy it but when it actually comes to it its so sensitive and awkward that I just cant be bothered. Have fun though :winkwink:

I have no plans today other than working :nope: and trying to sort out my next account. It wont let me log in, keeps saying it doesnt recognise my customer number nor my email and password. I missed my minimum payment last month :blush: I just literally forgot but I have done it before an they have just cancelled my credit until I paid it. So Im on paranoia mode now someone has hacked my next account and changed it all :haha: it probably just a simple mistake though.

So fun times ahead for me, I may even do a spot of washing while Im on my lunch hour, woo my life is exciting 

Hope MW goes well for you CeeCee

Ignore your stupid MIL Rach, mine do my head in too and make comments :growlmad: My OH always agrees with mummy too, RAWR!!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki_g said:


> Ugh, the breastfeeding mafia. It's one of the most emotive topics I've ever come across yet one which is such a personal decision it's none of anyone else's business! I'm extremely lucky that my family are ok with whatever happens/whatever I decide (and most of them are probably too scared of me to argue) but I have no idea why some people think they can have an opinion on it. The facts are simple, for some people it just doesn't work. My mum tried with me but nothing happened, despite pressure from midwives etc at the hospital to keep trying. Eventually I was so dehydrated and hungry they caved in and gave me a bottle and hey presto, all was fine! Your baby, your decision - good on her if it worked but without formula I wouldn't be here and neither would my brother. Oh, and for your OH's info - I'm a lawyer, bro is a pilot and our ********, formula-fed minds have not held us back in our professions!
> 
> It's all over the news again today as well, I turned it off this morning because it got me so angry! I think any mother is perfectly capable of making the right decision for her own child without intervention from medical studies or whatever. As long as a baby's warm, fed and cared for nobody should be bothered.
> 
> Rah! Oh, and WTF with the popeye comment (and all the others) too?! Go and take it out on some cushions!
> 
> My plans today are to book afternoon tea at a nice hotel in town for when a few friends are visiting on Saturday and to try not to fall asleep during my work in progress review in half an hour. Yawn. Hope everyone else's plans are more exciting!
> 
> Gosh that was a bit ranty. Can tell it's still morning, I only cheer up post-lunchtime!

Oh I know I've just had enough. I go there to make the effort, they're always glad to see me apparently but they really never say the right things, and it ends up me biting my tongue for hours, then when I leave and get in the car I cry my eyes out and get anxious and my breathing goes funny because I'm so stressed. I've decided not to go there again for a while. 
A comment from the father also upset me. He told me to only have one baby, I laughed it off thinking he was joking and he snapped back "no i'm serious, we are glad we had 3 but it's made us ill and our lives were so hard. We should've stuck to one"
I was furious, I haven't had this baby yet and i'm already being told just to have one. Yet they've had three, and my OH is still suffering the affects of the fact that his father was never a good father, leaving and having breakdowns infront of the children, etc etc, not knowing how to communicate with the kids. I'm so fed up of these people who have done alot of wrong judging me. And not even realising what they're doing!! and they honestly don't, they sit there and laugh it off and make comments and then call me "love" and ask my OH when they will see me next. Thankyou for seeing where i'm coming from. I'm just so fed up of them. I have had to make the decision that I will not let them babysit, however do not know how to tell them. The mother is on 24 different medications including morphine for her illnesses, and can hardly look after herself. They've only very recently quit smoking weed, and I just don't trust them. Sounds awful but I can't leave my baby with them.


Hope you enjoy Saturday, sounds lovely! Stressful afternoon for me, I'm going to the bank to see If I can get an overdraft, which I'm feeling I wont qualify for. Then we have 2 viewings this afternoon. But If I can't get an overdraft then there's no way we can move out in time for baby. So lots of worry. Fingers crossed.


xxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Your so lucky to still have the drive Michelle, I dont really fancy it... well I do fancy it but when it actually comes to it its so sensitive and awkward that I just cant be bothered. Have fun though :winkwink:
> 
> I have no plans today other than working :nope: and trying to sort out my next account. It wont let me log in, keeps saying it doesnt recognise my customer number nor my email and password. I missed my minimum payment last month :blush: I just literally forgot but I have done it before an they have just cancelled my credit until I paid it. So Im on paranoia mode now someone has hacked my next account and changed it all :haha: it probably just a simple mistake though.
> 
> So fun times ahead for me, I may even do a spot of washing while Im on my lunch hour, woo my life is exciting
> 
> Hope MW goes well for you CeeCee
> 
> Ignore your stupid MIL Rach, mine do my head in too and make comments :growlmad: My OH always agrees with mummy too, RAWR!!!!


Well i have this drive now, i dont know about when he gets here. It may have vanished by then lol. But i like to make an effort with him so he doesnt go home thinking 'well this is fun going out with a girls whose 7 months pregnant....not' 


Rach i'm practically in the same position as you, looking for somewhere to live, I wont be claiming DSS as i get a maternity allowance of about £600 from the NHS as part of my training, but i dont get that untill the baby is here so i cant prove to Estate Agents anything, so why they would chose me as a tenant over a working couple is beyond me. We will just have to keep our fingers crossed :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Michelle I have a crazy drive but bf is put off by the fact i'm pregnant. I'm terrible at the moment. 

I'll be on 370 for six weeks then down to 120 I think is it? But my earnings are poor, and OH lives in his overdraft so I really need to get one. I know it'll end up me being worse off but we need the money right now.! Big good luck to you, its really stressful isn't it :( I have to be out of my parents house when baby gets here. I can't stay here, my brother and I really don't get on, he steals my things and goes through my room and i'm horrified to just discover reading my emails, they've already been read, i've had password requests sent to my email accounts, not by me, and it's freaked me out. I have a feeling it's my brother. Grrrr. Going to have to change my passwords everywhere now.xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Rachyroux said:


> Michelle I have a crazy drive but bf is put off by the fact i'm pregnant. I'm terrible at the moment.
> 
> I'll be on 370 for six weeks then down to 120 I think is it? But my earnings are poor, and OH lives in his overdraft so I really need to get one. I know it'll end up me being worse off but we need the money right now.! Big good luck to you, its really stressful isn't it :( I have to be out of my parents house when baby gets here. I can't stay here, my brother and I really don't get on, he steals my things and goes through my room and i'm horrified to just discover reading my emails, they've already been read, i've had password requests sent to my email accounts, not by me, and it's freaked me out. I have a feeling it's my brother. Grrrr. Going to have to change my passwords everywhere now.xx

Rach thats crazy! How awful for your own brother to do that, i dont know how to put this in the right way (which is mad as ive basically just qualified as a mental health nurse) but does he have any mental health problems?

I need to be out of my house too, at first i was ordered to get out by my step dad "were not taking care you your baby" bla bla bla, but now i couldnt imagine being at home with the baby. 

Could you get any financial support from anyone else in your family? 

I am so hoping my boyfriend still finds me attractive this week, 4 weeks is a long time my bump has got a lot bigger, so heres hoping. I plan to just get him drunk and take advantage hahaha ;) xxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Haha don't worry, he doesn't that we know of, and my mum's a psychiatric nurse. However He's been such a little git for years now that I recon there's something more going on. He refuses to go to school and he goes through my room and takes things without asking, then lies about having them and I find them in his room months later. He's even stolen gifts i've had from my boyfriend, (60 quid headphones) when I asked him if he had them he lied for about 6 months, then I found them all effed up on his floor. All I know is i can't cope with him. He goes through my room and my drawers and that's bad enough. He's 17 now, so there's no excuse anymore. He should know better. My parents don't even tell him off. They tell me not to start an arguement. So infuriating. Can't live here much longer. Changing my passwords now.
The only person who can lend me money is my nan but I don't want to ask because she already gave us 500 towards stuff for bubs. And I just couldn't ask her. I just hope when I go to the bank in a few hours I can get an overdraft. 

& I wish you luck! Seems to be my bf will only do it when it suits him. 6am the other morning, I wasn't even in the mood but went for it as I knew I probably wouldn't get the chance to again. When I'm in the mood he turns me down. BLAH. He also said "I can't wait for you to get your belly back after baby" :/ I just about hate everyone lately apart from you girls! hahah. xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh god thats a bloody pain and a half isnt it. I hope you sort it. Im sure if you were desperate your nan may help? But i know how you feel, my nan and grandad keep saying 'tell us if you need anything' but i just feel guilty for saying 'well actually i need this' lol. 

Luckily, even though my parents are divorced and have not been amicable to each other for the past 10 years, this pregnancy has made them speak more, and they are now helping me with the deposit and first months rent etc. I just cant wait for about 4 months time, when im settled with the baby and i know where i stand with money etc. Cant wait to be able to spend more time with the boyfriend, and let him bond with the baby. 

This is what i had to ask, you all know my boyfriend isnt the FOB, is it silly to have him at the birth? He wants to be there to support me, but i dont know if people will think im being silly. xxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

xxMichellexx said:


> Oh god thats a bloody pain and a half isnt it. I hope you sort it. Im sure if you were desperate your nan may help? But i know how you feel, my nan and grandad keep saying 'tell us if you need anything' but i just feel guilty for saying 'well actually i need this' lol.
> 
> Luckily, even though my parents are divorced and have not been amicable to each other for the past 10 years, this pregnancy has made them speak more, and they are now helping me with the deposit and first months rent etc. I just cant wait for about 4 months time, when im settled with the baby and i know where i stand with money etc. Cant wait to be able to spend more time with the boyfriend, and let him bond with the baby.
> 
> This is what i had to ask, you all know my boyfriend isnt the FOB, is it silly to have him at the birth? He wants to be there to support me, but i dont know if people will think im being silly. xxxxx

I'm glad it's made them speak more, it's great that they're helping out too. 
We'd be ok it's just the timing, my boyfriend doesn't get paid in enough time, we just need the money this week really. Especially if we like somewhere today. 

Do you mean you want your bf there? or the FOB? xx xx xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

My boyfriend. The FOB doesnt want to be involved so he wont be there. And i havnt seen him since christmas, seeing him will just upset me. I didnt realise how much you could hate someone. 

Are you looking today then? xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Good luck Rachyroux with your bank and the hunting - nothing's ever easy is it? You definitely need to get away from your brother, what a nightmare. 

Michelle - have whoever you want there! If you think your boyfriend will give you the support etc then definitely have him, especially if he wants to be there for you. I think that's lovely and definietly not silly. People have their mums there and they're not the fathers either!


----------



## Rachyroux

Michelle I think it would be great for you to have him there. You have whoever you want there to help you through. It's not silly and if anyone thinks that then they're not worth your time. :flow:
We will be viewing two places later on at about half four.. going to have a bath soon then go bank, citizens advice, then to view places.

Vicki - Thankyou lovely! I know, he's definately not what I need to be around right now

xx:flow:xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Yo yo girlies!! 

Rachyroux - totally agree! Hope you find something and it all works out so that you can escape your evil brother! XXX

Michelle - My sisters birth partners were my mam and dad but a friend of mine ended up having a vicar as her birth partner lol. Very long story but it worked out well!! Have who you want there hun XXX 

Midwife went well this morning and miracle of miracles I've actually had work to do!! I've now finished the work though so can indulge my obsession with bnb lol


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> Yo yo girlies!!
> 
> Rachyroux - totally agree! Hope you find something and it all works out so that you can escape your evil brother! XXX
> 
> Michelle - My sisters birth partners were my mam and dad but a friend of mine ended up having a vicar as her birth partner lol. Very long story but it worked out well!! Have who you want there hun XXX
> 
> Midwife went well this morning and miracle of miracles I've actually had work to do!! I've now finished the work though so can indulge my obsession with bnb lol

Helllooooo Ceecee, ive done my one task for today and thats going to the bank. Now im bored again. Bring on the baby thats what i say! xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Has anyone seriously bought a baby bouncer thing for £140?! I nearly fell off my chair at lunchtime when I was looking online at the prices of a few! They'll only sit in it for 6 months, if that - and some of them don't even have any dangly toys, how boring is that?! Is it just me or are the prices of these things completely way off the mark! Some of them have MP3 sockets!!! :-O I've only just scraped myself off the ceiling at the nursery furniture prices, haha!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive seen a couple i like for about £30, on toysrus and kiddicare xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Bring on the bubbas indeed Michelle. Can't believe my little princess is a max of 8 weeks away tomorrow! Crazy!! 

I know what you mean Vicki, some of the prices are unreal. For bedroom furniture we bought a wardrobe and chest of drawers from Ikea for the grand total of £100. As for baby bouncer I'm quite lucky and am inheriting one from my sister but some of the prices are crazy!


----------



## Barbles

Its mad Vickie, we bought Phoebe a Recaro car seat and when we got it home realised there was somewhere to plug an Ipod in, the seat is supposed to last until age 11 but still, we were in stitches, we couldnt believe it. I always think the expensive bouncers look crap too, there is one that just looks like a bent piece of wood with a seat on top and its like £150. Poor baby who is stuck in that. We got a fisher price swing chair and it does the job perfect and cost around £40ish and will have lasted two children. 
Im now wavering on spending so much money on a changing bag. On one hand Im like well OH offered, he has got his toys and monster trucks etc and then on the other hand Im like but will I really use it that long, is it worth it etc.... choices choices (mummy wants a Pauls Boutique bag :blush:)

CeeCee- Glad MW has gone OK, I have spent my afternoon looking at changing bags but now really must do some work.

Michelle - Have who you feel comfortable with, you will want someone you can trust and can rely on so if you want your boyfriend then have him.

Rach - Hope the house viewings and bank goes ok


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Its mad Vickie, we bought Phoebe a Recaro car seat and when we got it home realised there was somewhere to plug an Ipod in, the seat is supposed to last until age 11 but still, we were in stitches, we couldnt believe it. I always think the expensive bouncers look crap too, there is one that just looks like a bent piece of wood with a seat on top and its like £150. Poor baby who is stuck in that. We got a fisher price swing chair and it does the job perfect and cost around £40ish and will have lasted two children.
> Im now wavering on spending so much money on a changing bag. On one hand Im like well OH offered, he has got his toys and monster trucks etc and then on the other hand Im like but will I really use it that long, is it worth it etc.... choices choices (mummy wants a Pauls Boutique bag :blush:)
> 
> CeeCee- Glad MW has gone OK, I have spent my afternoon looking at changing bags but now really must do some work.
> 
> Michelle - Have who you feel comfortable with, you will want someone you can trust and can rely on so if you want your boyfriend then have him.
> 
> Rach - Hope the house viewings and bank goes ok

I think i want a Yummy mummy bag, my birthday is the 16th august so i may ask for an early present off my Mum, or my friends as they usually get together and buy something nice. 

I will have the boyfriend there :) but hes not looking at my bits!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Me and my usual have forgotten what I've JUST read, I think being shattered today isn't helping any at all :cry: and hubby was out at 630 last night to play football, and tonight he's going out at 530, to play football again. And on thursday he's playing from about 730-1030pm and then again on Sunday afternoon so we can't do anything) it's been like this for weeks and it's really buggin me. But after sunday he won't have anymore games so thats not too bad, cos I'm now going into the 3rd tri (officially lol) I'm getting bigger and more tired again. 

Sorry, I will try and catch up more, you all must think I'm a selfish witch :haha: I'll get a pen and paper when I get a minute xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol barbles work isn't as fun as this!! I've been pushed to my brains limits today and now I need to chat to you lovely ladies to restore my sanity! I say if you like the bag then go for it :) Perhaps you could use it afterwards as something else? My sister now uses her changing bag as her cleaning products bag lol she puts it over her shoulder and goes around armed with her polishes and dusters all in the same bag lol.


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Me and my usual have forgotten what I've JUST read, I think being shattered today isn't helping any at all :cry: and hubby was out at 630 last night to play football, and tonight he's going out at 530, to play football again. And on thursday he's playing from about 730-1030pm and then again on Sunday afternoon so we can't do anything) it's been like this for weeks and it's really buggin me. But after sunday he won't have anymore games so thats not too bad, cos I'm now going into the 3rd tri (officially lol) I'm getting bigger and more tired again.
> 
> Sorry, I will try and catch up more, you all must think I'm a selfish witch :haha: I'll get a pen and paper when I get a minute xxx

You're not selfish you silly billy!! I take notes as I go through to catch up and reply lol works wonders. Thats a bit sucky on the football front hun :( as you said fingers crossed it will be better after his last match sunday and you can start doing more things together. :hugs: XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just having a meltdown right now :cry: Jayden's acting up so I threatened to take him to bed and he started crying, when I asked him why he was crying he said 'cos you were shouting at me :(' and now I feel like the worst mummy in the world. I'm so tired and I'm taking it out on him which isn't fair and I can't catch my breath, and I won't get the chance to nap or rest either when alan comes in cos I'll be making dinner etc. I just want to bury my head under my duvet and not come out for the rest of the night :cry: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Just having a meltdown right now :cry: Jayden's acting up so I threatened to take him to bed and he started crying, when I asked him why he was crying he said 'cos you were shouting at me :(' and now I feel like the worst mummy in the world. I'm so tired and I'm taking it out on him which isn't fair and I can't catch my breath, and I won't get the chance to nap or rest either when alan comes in cos I'll be making dinner etc. I just want to bury my head under my duvet and not come out for the rest of the night :cry: xxx

Aww hun. My niece used to do that lol its great at making you feel bad isn't it? You are not the worst mummy in the world - far from!! In fact I've not seen many mothers with the dedication and love for their child that you have for Jayden so please don't feel bad. We all have our breaking points and especially whwn we're tired and in pain its hard to keep our emotions in check. Jayden will have forgotten all about it in an hour my lovely so chin up and just get a big hug from him and you'll feel smiles better. Why don't you have a duvet evening after dinner? Some nights I do that!! I cook dinner and as soon as it's finished I cuddle up on the sofa (doesn't even have to involve a duvet lol) and just watch something that I want to watch for an hour and it's amazing how chilled out you can get. Obvioulsy you'll probs have to wait til Jayden's in bed but please try to get some time for yourself this evening, it really sounds like you need it sweetie XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

xxMichellexx said:


> I will have the boyfriend there :) but hes not looking at my bits!!!

Sorry Michelle this really made me laugh! 

Barbles, totally know what you mean with the bent-bit-of-wood bouncer. How boring must that be to sit in for a baby?! Looks nice and everything but I want one with dangly animals and colourful things for them to look at and be stimulated by (I am going to be one of those awful mothers). I've found some on Kiddicare for about £40-£50 which is more than enough. I much prefer the play gyms. Decided against the iPod dock (!), I can simply put on the radio perhaps?! Plus about 3 different people have offered to give me theirs although some of them are a bit boring for my must-be-stimulated child. I don't know about anyone else but I'm finding that where I'm being offered items by lots of different people it's because they found them a complete waste of space and want them out of their house! I've so far been offered 4 top-and-tail bowls - I don't even have a baby yet and even I can tell it's useless.

Onto the changing bag debate, if you want a Radley changing bag then go for it! Especially if you're not paying for it! Not paying for it = not having to justify it. I've decided I want a Pacapod but bearing in mind the price this is one I'm funding myself... He cannot buy a monster truck wacko: Men!) and not give his side of the bargain. And anyway, you'll probably end up using it forever as a handbag etc too. A pal of mine bought a Coach changing bag for her first at a cost of about £300, turned out it didn't fit over the Quinny's handlebar so she bought one from John Lewis for about £30 instead and uses the Coach as a handbag!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, you always know what to say to make me feel better lol! He's already forgotten about it so we're lying on the couch watching ben and holly lol I've decided to wait for my dinner and make it when jayden's in bed and freeze half (gonna make a stir fry) and alan can feed himself and Jayden while I take myself to bed for an hour. I promise ladies I will take notes tonight and respond when I can lol xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> I will have the boyfriend there :) but hes not looking at my bits!!!
> 
> Sorry Michelle this really made me laugh!
> 
> Barbles, totally know what you mean with the bent-bit-of-wood bouncer. How boring must that be to sit in for a baby?! Looks nice and everything but I want one with dangly animals and colourful things for them to look at and be stimulated by (I am going to be one of those awful mothers). I've found some on Kiddicare for about £40-£50 which is more than enough. I much prefer the play gyms. Decided against the iPod dock (!), I can simply put on the radio perhaps?! Plus about 3 different people have offered to give me theirs although some of them are a bit boring for my must-be-stimulated child. I don't know about anyone else but I'm finding that where I'm being offered items by lots of different people it's because they found them a complete waste of space and want them out of their house! I've so far been offered 4 top-and-tail bowls - I don't even have a baby yet and even I can tell it's useless.
> 
> Onto the changing bag debate, if you want a Radley changing bag then go for it! Especially if you're not paying for it! Not paying for it = not having to justify it. I've decided I want a Pacapod but bearing in mind the price this is one I'm funding myself... He cannot buy a monster truck wacko: Men!) and not give his side of the bargain. And anyway, you'll probably end up using it forever as a handbag etc too. A pal of mine bought a Coach changing bag for her first at a cost of about £300, turned out it didn't fit over the Quinny's handlebar so she bought one from John Lewis for about £30 instead and uses the Coach as a handbag!Click to expand...


Haha, i dont want the poor boy to be scarred for life bless him. He can stay strictly waist high holding my sweaty hand and letting me bite him if necessary. 

Claire i agree with Ceecee, try and get some time to yourself, and if getting a full nights sleep will make you feel better then use your belt trick. We are here for support too. Also, if you can, buy some Jammie Dodgers, i bought some after seeing the advert and i forgot how lovely they are. xxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol Michelle you joke about the biting but my sister nearly drew blood as she bit my dad's hand so hard when she was in labour lol. 

Claire - tis my job!! :hugs: And I so want to come to your house for dinner - stir fry sounds lush!! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone! Nearly the end of the wroking day... am soooo tired and back is aching!

So I have decided not to do much work in the last hour... I have Desperate housewives on (4OD) and my headphones in :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

I so envy you yasmin! I'm not even allowed a radio in my office :( 5.30pm cannot come soon enough! Enjoy Desperate Housewives!! 

Just tried to book a tour of the maternity ward at the hospital I want to give birth at and apparently the no longer do them :( bit gutted about that! Wanted to see what facilities were available etc but can't now!


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> Lol Michelle you joke about the biting but my sister nearly drew blood as she bit my dad's hand so hard when she was in labour lol.
> 
> Claire - tis my job!! :hugs: And I so want to come to your house for dinner - stir fry sounds lush!! xxx


Ohhhhhhhh im not joking. Im 100% going to bite him, even if i dont need to bite, im biting. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Mnnnnn stir fry. I havent eaten enough today, Ive tried to eat healthy but Ive obviously got to eat in in higher volumes coz I am starving!! We got sausages and mash for tea and Im so not looking forward to it, I dont even like mash. Could murder a KFC though haha.

I know, I always said I was going to get myself a nice expensive changing bag as I wasnt getting a new pram but I managed to blag a new pram off him too :blush: but I do really need a nice bag to match haha.

CeeCee your sister is brave, I wouldnt have my dad anywhere near me in labour and he wouldnt come any where near me, too much leakage and things :haha:

And have a nice chilled evening Claire, thats what i intend to do, my brother is looking after Phoebe today as my mum has got a bad back so he has had his strict orders to keep her awake and when I last spoke she was drinking milkshake and eating Jellytots so hopefully that will keep her going til bed time lol.


----------



## yasmin13

Well I&#8217;m kinda listening to it only at the moment. My director is in the office behind me and can see my screen&#8230; why can&#8217;t she go back to her desk??!

I had a tour last week&#8230; I kept thinking wow I&#8217;m going to be here in a couple of months!


----------



## Rachyroux

Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ahhh I just realised that 30/05/11 is a bank holiday!! So now I only have 14.5 working days left! Yay!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Rachyroux said:


> Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxx

Oh rach i hope your ok and things start looking up for you. It will all work out in the end xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Rachyroux said:


> Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxx

Sorry to hear that! Isnt there anything the council can do to help you if you told them about your current living situation?


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Michelle you joke about the biting but my sister nearly drew blood as she bit my dad's hand so hard when she was in labour lol.
> 
> Claire - tis my job!! :hugs: And I so want to come to your house for dinner - stir fry sounds lush!! xxx
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh im not joking. Im 100% going to bite him, even if i dont need to bite, im biting. xxxClick to expand...

Haha I read this and spat my water out over my computer monitor. Lol you make me laugh love! xxx



Barbles said:


> Mnnnnn stir fry. I havent eaten enough today, Ive tried to eat healthy but Ive obviously got to eat in in higher volumes coz I am starving!! We got sausages and mash for tea and Im so not looking forward to it, I dont even like mash. Could murder a KFC though haha.
> 
> I know, I always said I was going to get myself a nice expensive changing bag as I wasnt getting a new pram but I managed to blag a new pram off him too :blush: but I do really need a nice bag to match haha.
> 
> CeeCee your sister is brave, I wouldnt have my dad anywhere near me in labour and he wouldnt come any where near me, too much leakage and things :haha:
> 
> And have a nice chilled evening Claire, thats what i intend to do, my brother is looking after Phoebe today as my mum has got a bad back so he has had his strict orders to keep her awake and when I last spoke she was drinking milkshake and eating Jellytots so hopefully that will keep her going til bed time lol.

Lol My sister didn't have much choice she'd split up with her now ex-husband by that point and and when my dad went to leave the room as the pushing started my sister grabbed him and refused to let go lol we're a very close family lol no amount of bodily functions is enough to put us off such occasions it would seem ha ha Xxx 



Rachyroux said:


> Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxx


I'm sorry to hear that hun :( :hugs: maybe it's worth asking if they'll give you a smaller overdraft capacity? If not it might be worth thinking about a 0% credit card so that you could pay it off with your maternity pay and also has the added bonus of boosting your credit score? Iwould definitely go and see the CAB tomorrow though hun and I truly hope you get a solution somewhere XXX 



yasmin13 said:


> Ahhh I just realised that 30/05/11 is a bank holiday!! So now I only have 14.5 working days left! Yay!!!!

that feeling is fabulous when you realise you don't have long left isn't it? Even better feeling when you realise you actually have less days than you thought lol. I'm going to try and take two days leave this month which means I am in single figures on working days now... Come on yasmin - we can do this lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Single figures?? You are sooo lucky! I feel exhausted by the time I get home from work.


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Michelle you joke about the biting but my sister nearly drew blood as she bit my dad's hand so hard when she was in labour lol.
> 
> Claire - tis my job!! :hugs: And I so want to come to your house for dinner - stir fry sounds lush!! xxx
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh im not joking. Im 100% going to bite him, even if i dont need to bite, im biting. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I read this and spat my water out over my computer monitor. Lol you make me laugh love! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Mnnnnn stir fry. I havent eaten enough today, Ive tried to eat healthy but Ive obviously got to eat in in higher volumes coz I am starving!! We got sausages and mash for tea and Im so not looking forward to it, I dont even like mash. Could murder a KFC though haha.
> 
> I know, I always said I was going to get myself a nice expensive changing bag as I wasnt getting a new pram but I managed to blag a new pram off him too :blush: but I do really need a nice bag to match haha.
> 
> CeeCee your sister is brave, I wouldnt have my dad anywhere near me in labour and he wouldnt come any where near me, too much leakage and things :haha:
> 
> And have a nice chilled evening Claire, thats what i intend to do, my brother is looking after Phoebe today as my mum has got a bad back so he has had his strict orders to keep her awake and when I last spoke she was drinking milkshake and eating Jellytots so hopefully that will keep her going til bed time lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol My sister didn't have much choice she'd split up with her now ex-husband by that point and and when my dad went to leave the room as the pushing started my sister grabbed him and refused to let go lol we're a very close family lol no amount of bodily functions is enough to put us off such occasions it would seem ha ha Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that hun :( :hugs: maybe it's worth asking if they'll give you a smaller overdraft capacity? If not it might be worth thinking about a 0% credit card so that you could pay it off with your maternity pay and also has the added bonus of boosting your credit score? Iwould definitely go and see the CAB tomorrow though hun and I truly hope you get a solution somewhere XXX
> 
> 
> 
> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I just realised that 30/05/11 is a bank holiday!! So now I only have 14.5 working days left! Yay!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> that feeling is fabulous when you realise you don't have long left isn't it? Even better feeling when you realise you actually have less days than you thought lol. I'm going to try and take two days leave this month which means I am in single figures on working days now... Come on yasmin - we can do this lol xxxClick to expand...


Ceecee your like the mother of this group haha.


----------



## CeeCee2010

well technically I count wednesdays and fridays as half days as I finish 2.30 on wed and 2 on fridays so If I do that and take two days leave I officially would 6.5 working days left ~does a pregnant happy dance~ ok tired now... gonna sit down lol


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Michelle you joke about the biting but my sister nearly drew blood as she bit my dad's hand so hard when she was in labour lol.
> 
> Claire - tis my job!! :hugs: And I so want to come to your house for dinner - stir fry sounds lush!! xxx
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh im not joking. Im 100% going to bite him, even if i dont need to bite, im biting. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I read this and spat my water out over my computer monitor. Lol you make me laugh love! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Mnnnnn stir fry. I havent eaten enough today, Ive tried to eat healthy but Ive obviously got to eat in in higher volumes coz I am starving!! We got sausages and mash for tea and Im so not looking forward to it, I dont even like mash. Could murder a KFC though haha.
> 
> I know, I always said I was going to get myself a nice expensive changing bag as I wasnt getting a new pram but I managed to blag a new pram off him too :blush: but I do really need a nice bag to match haha.
> 
> CeeCee your sister is brave, I wouldnt have my dad anywhere near me in labour and he wouldnt come any where near me, too much leakage and things :haha:
> 
> And have a nice chilled evening Claire, thats what i intend to do, my brother is looking after Phoebe today as my mum has got a bad back so he has had his strict orders to keep her awake and when I last spoke she was drinking milkshake and eating Jellytots so hopefully that will keep her going til bed time lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol My sister didn't have much choice she'd split up with her now ex-husband by that point and and when my dad went to leave the room as the pushing started my sister grabbed him and refused to let go lol we're a very close family lol no amount of bodily functions is enough to put us off such occasions it would seem ha ha Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the bank and my request for overdraft has been declined because of my awful income and the fact that i'm on maternity leave. I'm crying like a stupid fool. Hope everyone's ok. Going to take a quick nap to try and calm down a bit. Really upset, don't even want to tell boyfriend. These viewings will now be pointless and I'll be stuck in this house with my brat of a brother and my parents who sit back and let him get away with it all. Think a trip to citizens advice is in order tommorow. Take care ladies, i'll talk to you all soon.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that hun :( :hugs: maybe it's worth asking if they'll give you a smaller overdraft capacity? If not it might be worth thinking about a 0% credit card so that you could pay it off with your maternity pay and also has the added bonus of boosting your credit score? Iwould definitely go and see the CAB tomorrow though hun and I truly hope you get a solution somewhere XXX
> 
> 
> 
> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I just realised that 30/05/11 is a bank holiday!! So now I only have 14.5 working days left! Yay!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> that feeling is fabulous when you realise you don't have long left isn't it? Even better feeling when you realise you actually have less days than you thought lol. I'm going to try and take two days leave this month which means I am in single figures on working days now... Come on yasmin - we can do this lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ceecee your like the mother of this group haha.Click to expand...

Everybody always calls me a mother hen lol. I always think its such a lovely thing to say :) Thanks XXX p.s. I'm only 24 but as my mam says I have an old head on young shoulders lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

My last day is 09/06/11 but I cut short some of my weeks with annual leave.

I cant wait to start packing my desk and sleeping in! :)

Also need to find a place to live! But I'm not going to stress about it too much! I feel like I can't deal with things as well as I used to. I get emotional and teary very quickly, so I just dont think about it anymore! haha!


----------



## xxMichellexx

24, Jesus im nearly 22 and nowhere near as mature as you. Eeeeeeeek. 

What can i do to make myself more mature..............

answers on a postcard please :D


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol I get teary over everything! You'll sort out a place to live soon hun :hugs: I'm sure whats meant to be is just wiaiting around the corner for you :) Lol My desk drawer is a complete mess so it might take me a while to clear it lol And I can't actually sleep in!! The longest lie in I've had since I've been pregnant is 8am!! I've always been an early riser but knee pain of a morning is like my alarm clock! 6am oh there you are again knee pain - why thank you for visiting me this early lol 

Ooh not long now hun! I can't believe I'm talking about leaving work lol it seems mad somehow that we're nearly there!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> 24, Jesus im nearly 22 and nowhere near as mature as you. Eeeeeeeek.
> 
> What can i do to make myself more mature..............
> 
> answers on a postcard please :D

Lol don't hun! Stay as you are! I only have an old head on my shoulders because I've had to. Enjoy being 22 lol I think you're fab just as you are!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok mommy :) hehe


----------



## Barbles

Adding my half days together I have only got 5 working days left WOO bloody HOO!! Cant wait, though I still have to get up with Phoebe Ive jsut got to get her to nursery for 9am and then I will have four blissful free hours to myself until I pick her up again.

Bleurgh, I have just started to feel sick and getting BHs. I need some food and to get out of work, 10 minutes to go x


----------



## yasmin13

Oh sleeping... I can sleep fine but getting to sleep has become a nightmare!! I toss and turn and feel uncormfortable then huff and puff... I feel like I can go to sleep at my desk right now but when I'm in bed its a different story!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> Adding my half days together I have only got 5 working days left WOO bloody HOO!! Cant wait, though I still have to get up with Phoebe Ive jsut got to get her to nursery for 9am and then I will have four blissful free hours to myself until I pick her up again.
> 
> Bleurgh, I have just started to feel sick and getting BHs. I need some food and to get out of work, 10 minutes to go x

Hope you feel better soon hun but omg 5 working days left - well jel!! Lol god DH is right I've watched TOWIE far too much! Not long left now hun - we can get through those ten mins! I've got 30 left to push c'mon clock move faster!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Quick one to say I've had a nap and turkey stir fry for dinner (sooo yummy :)) so I'm feeling a bit better! :happydance: once Jayden is in bed I'll get my pen and paper ready from about 10 pages back and see if I can catch up lol xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Ok girls, I highly recommend Mat Leave. Last night was the best night's sleep Ive had in MONTHS!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning ladies. 

Hope your all ok today :)

Im very very annoyed at my boyfriend, we fell out over another hypothetical conversation, much like the marriage one. We were talking about meeting up with friends, as im seeing 2 of my old male flatmates tomorrow, and i said i hope this doesnt bother you. It didnt, but i said it would bother me if he met up with certain girls, and i named the girl he had cheated on me with (this happened about 18 months ago i had forgiven him for the cheating but still dont like this girl) anyway he couldnt understand why it would bother me, as theyre only friends and i said 'because you cheated on me with her' and his initial response was 'that was over a year ago!' 
argh, i just put the phone down on him. The cheating isnt the issue, weve worked through that and i know he loves me, but i wont let him shrug it off like it means nothing.

God these arugments sound so petty dont they, i know we will be fine when i finally see him in a couple of days, but....seriously.....MEN! Im waiting for him to respond now to my angry text i sent at about 2 because i couldnt sleep lol. xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning everyone!

Michelle I don't think men really get these kinds of things like we do, to him he's probably just thinking that all's well now, he is only friends with this girl and because he has male tunnel vision can't understand or work out how you could possibly not be happy with this situation. Most men can't remember what they did last week, let alone last year. Phone conversations are so difficult with this sort of thing, speak to him about it when you see him maybe but from your post yesterday you may have more important things to be getting on with... tee hee. 

Am excited for lunch today, meeting up with my old secretary who was fortunate enough to escape last year and we're having dim sum - first dim sum lunch since about February! I ate so much of it during the space of a week for Chinese New Year I've not felt like it since! Om nom nom!


----------



## Barbles

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

Im not too bad really, had a sort of distirbed nights sleep but that was to do with the little lady getting in and out of my bed. I dont do it often but I had a coffee with actual caffiene today :shock: :haha: It was needed.

I understand where you are coming from Michelle, men just dont get it. No way would my OH be going near a girl if he had cheated on me with her whether we had worked through it or not. When my OHs ex was going all psycho chico a few years back and kept ringing our house, I found out he had rang her back. He kept saying it was innocent as she had wanted his dads number, uh no1, I dont care and no2, it took him two weeks to tell me so it was obvious he knew it was wrong. :dohh: Men.

We had a petty argument last night as he woke me up as I fell asleep on the sofa, he went out to lock up and came back to fine me still snoozing, he shouted 'get up' I jumped feet and then promptly started to tell him he could injure the baby doing that and making me jump and shouting :blush: Shouldnt have really said it but I was half asleep and mad so then it descended into a stupid argument about everything then. He did cuddle me this morning though in bed so I think it all been forgotten lol.

I just had abloke come into work, nice enough but his breath was rancid, urg he has turned my stomach :sick:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Michelle I don't think men really get these kinds of things like we do, to him he's probably just thinking that all's well now, he is only friends with this girl and because he has male tunnel vision can't understand or work out how you could possibly not be happy with this situation. Most men can't remember what they did last week, let alone last year. Phone conversations are so difficult with this sort of thing, speak to him about it when you see him maybe but from your post yesterday you may have more important things to be getting on with... tee hee.
> 
> Am excited for lunch today, meeting up with my old secretary who was fortunate enough to escape last year and we're having dim sum - first dim sum lunch since about February! I ate so much of it during the space of a week for Chinese New Year I've not felt like it since! Om nom nom!

Yes we do, im hoping he wakes up and says sorry then all will be well. 

Your making me want lunch now, and i havnt even had breakfast! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> Im not too bad really, had a sort of distirbed nights sleep but that was to do with the little lady getting in and out of my bed. I dont do it often but I had a coffee with actual caffiene today :shock: :haha: It was needed.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from Michelle, men just dont get it. No way would my OH be going near a girl if he had cheated on me with her whether we had worked through it or not. When my OHs ex was going all psycho chico a few years back and kept ringing our house, I found out he had rang her back. He kept saying it was innocent as she had wanted his dads number, uh no1, I dont care and no2, it took him two weeks to tell me so it was obvious he knew it was wrong. :dohh: Men.
> 
> We had a petty argument last night as he woke me up as I fell asleep on the sofa, he went out to lock up and came back to fine me still snoozing, he shouted 'get up' I jumped feet and then promptly started to tell him he could injure the baby doing that and making me jump and shouting :blush: Shouldnt have really said it but I was half asleep and mad so then it descended into a stupid argument about everything then. He did cuddle me this morning though in bed so I think it all been forgotten lol.
> 
> I just had abloke come into work, nice enough but his breath was rancid, urg he has turned my stomach :sick:

Lol, men just dont get it do they? Silly silly creatures xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I have decided that today we must discuss a v. important question. Ladies: *who are your weird crushes*? I have several, in no particular order:

1. Heston Blumenthal
2. Professor Brian Cox
3. Steve Buscemi but ONLY when he is in Boardwalk Empire as he looks weird the rest of the time. I think it must be the suits. 

Over to you. This is one of my favourite topics of conversation.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> I have decided that today we must discuss a v. important question. Ladies: *who are your weird crushes*? I have several, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Heston Blumenthal
> 2. Professor Brian Cox
> 3. Steve Buscemi but ONLY when he is in Boardwalk Empire as he looks weird the rest of the time. I think it must be the suits.
> 
> Over to you. This is one of my favourite topics of conversation.

Ok i fancy - 

1. Max from eastenders hehe, i think he looks like Heston


----------



## yasmin13

I just got an email to say that I should be thinking about packing my hospital bag!! Eeek!!!!

So here is what was recommended;

Labour
&#8226;	Car parking money 
&#8226;	Baggy T-shirt (one of your partner's?) to wear in labour. 
&#8226;	Warm socks and sweatshirt (you may feel chilly in strong labour). 
&#8226;	Hairbrush and Hair bands (keep hair off your face). 
&#8226;	Toothbrush and toothpaste. 
&#8226;	Face cloth. 
&#8226;	Lipsalve. 
&#8226;	Unscented massage oil (baby needs mum to smell like mum). 
&#8226;	High-energy snacks for you and your labour partner. 
&#8226;	Fruit drinks for both of you. 
&#8226;	Magazines, jigsaws, games (for early first stage). 
&#8226;	Camera to capture that first precious picture. 
&#8226;	CD/MP3 player. 
&#8226;	TENS machine. 
Afterwards
&#8226;	Nightie, pyjamas and light dressing gown (postnatal wards are hot). 
&#8226;	Wash bag with make-up, deodorant, brush. 
&#8226;	Disposable knickers. 
&#8226;	Large-size maternity pads. 
&#8226;	Nursing bra and breast pads. 
&#8226;	Nappies and clothes for your baby. 
&#8226;	Coins for phone. 
&#8226;	Books/magazines. 
&#8226;	Important phone numbers. 
&#8226;	Your favourite treat - you deserve it!


----------



## Barbles

My weird crushes are

1. The Undertaker from WWE wrestling, he is a lusher


2. I also fancy Max Branning, Im partial to ginger men :winkwink: (see above, Undertaker is a ginge as is OH)

3. Lee Evans, he is so funny, any man who can make you laugh like that can get in my pants haha We are going to see him in August for our 5 year anniversary, cannae wait!!

Will try to think of some more.

Ive been looking at the sticky thread in 3rd Tri today about hospital bags, I have bought some big pants and jammies so far.

The Undertaker incase you have never seen him
 



Attached Files:







undertaker.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vicki_g

God, we haven't even decorated the nursery, bought any furniture or a buggy yet! I'll be packing my hospital bag in between contractions, at the same time as washing the baby clothes and ironing its bedding. My 4 weeks of pre-due date maternity leave are intended to be used for watching all the girly films (inc. all Harry Potters) I've missed in the last 7 years since meeting my husband! It's going to be a sob-athon! 



> 1. Max from eastenders hehe, i think he looks like Heston

I've just had to do a Google Images search for this bloke as I've not watched Eastenders coincidentally in the last 7 years since meeting my husband! You're right, he does have a look of Heston although I want to cuddle him less. Lol.


----------



## Vicki_g

I am going to have to pay more attention to the constant wrestling on our telly now for this Undertaker chappy! I have seen a few hotties on it before. Those matches between the women on it are awful, just hair-pulling and screaming. My all-time favourite rugby player is ginge too, I know where you're coming from with that one!

And I have literally just remembered that we're going to watch John Bishop tomorrow night! I'll be typing with a scouse accent on Friday!


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Hope your all ok today :)
> 
> Im very very annoyed at my boyfriend, we fell out over another hypothetical conversation, much like the marriage one. We were talking about meeting up with friends, as im seeing 2 of my old male flatmates tomorrow, and i said i hope this doesnt bother you. It didnt, but i said it would bother me if he met up with certain girls, and i named the girl he had cheated on me with (this happened about 18 months ago i had forgiven him for the cheating but still dont like this girl) anyway he couldnt understand why it would bother me, as theyre only friends and i said 'because you cheated on me with her' and his initial response was 'that was over a year ago!'
> argh, i just put the phone down on him. The cheating isnt the issue, weve worked through that and i know he loves me, but i wont let him shrug it off like it means nothing.
> 
> God these arugments sound so petty dont they, i know we will be fine when i finally see him in a couple of days, but....seriously.....MEN! Im waiting for him to respond now to my angry text i sent at about 2 because i couldnt sleep lol. xxxx

Men - can't live with them can't shoot them!! Hope it all gets sorted hun XXX



Vicki_g said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Michelle I don't think men really get these kinds of things like we do, to him he's probably just thinking that all's well now, he is only friends with this girl and because he has male tunnel vision can't understand or work out how you could possibly not be happy with this situation. Most men can't remember what they did last week, let alone last year. Phone conversations are so difficult with this sort of thing, speak to him about it when you see him maybe but from your post yesterday you may have more important things to be getting on with... tee hee.
> 
> Am excited for lunch today, meeting up with my old secretary who was fortunate enough to escape last year and we're having dim sum - first dim sum lunch since about February! I ate so much of it during the space of a week for Chinese New Year I've not felt like it since! Om nom nom!


Man you've just made me extremely hungry lol!! xxx




Barbles said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> Im not too bad really, had a sort of distirbed nights sleep but that was to do with the little lady getting in and out of my bed. I dont do it often but I had a coffee with actual caffiene today :shock: :haha: It was needed.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from Michelle, men just dont get it. No way would my OH be going near a girl if he had cheated on me with her whether we had worked through it or not. When my OHs ex was going all psycho chico a few years back and kept ringing our house, I found out he had rang her back. He kept saying it was innocent as she had wanted his dads number, uh no1, I dont care and no2, it took him two weeks to tell me so it was obvious he knew it was wrong. :dohh: Men.
> 
> We had a petty argument last night as he woke me up as I fell asleep on the sofa, he went out to lock up and came back to fine me still snoozing, he shouted 'get up' I jumped feet and then promptly started to tell him he could injure the baby doing that and making me jump and shouting :blush: Shouldnt have really said it but I was half asleep and mad so then it descended into a stupid argument about everything then. He did cuddle me this morning though in bed so I think it all been forgotten lol.
> 
> I just had abloke come into work, nice enough but his breath was rancid, urg he has turned my stomach :sick:

Lol the amount of stuff I've said to DH when he's woken me up... I'm amazed he still loves me lol XXX 



Vicki_g said:


> I have decided that today we must discuss a v. important question. Ladies: *who are your weird crushes*? I have several, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Heston Blumenthal
> 2. Professor Brian Cox
> 3. Steve Buscemi but ONLY when he is in Boardwalk Empire as he looks weird the rest of the time. I think it must be the suits.
> 
> Over to you. This is one of my favourite topics of conversation.

Hmmmm weird crushes.... 

I don't think I really have any weird ones... 

Gino D'campo?? Is that weird?? Lol 

My main crushes of the moment though are Gerard Pique, Patrizio Buanne and Andy Whitfield (As Spartacus). 



Barbles said:


> My weird crushes are
> 
> 1. The Undertaker from WWE wrestling, he is a lusher
> 
> 
> 2. I also fancy Max Branning, Im partial to ginger men :winkwink: (see above, Undertaker is a ginge as is OH)
> 
> 3. Lee Evans, he is so funny, any man who can make you laugh like that can get in my pants haha We are going to see him in August for our 5 year anniversary, cannae wait!!
> 
> Will try to think of some more.
> 
> Ive been looking at the sticky thread in 3rd Tri today about hospital bags, I have bought some big pants and jammies so far.
> 
> The Undertaker incase you have never seen him

Lol partial to ginger men eh?? Bet you like Ron Weasley too dontcha?? XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Was always more a fan of the rock wrestling wise... :blush: 

https://www.impeccabledwaynejohnson.org/idjgalleries/displayimage.php?album=topn&cat=8&pos=0


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> I just got an email to say that I should be thinking about packing my hospital bag!! Eeek!!!!
> 
> So here is what was recommended;
> 
> Labour
> 	Car parking money
> 	Baggy T-shirt (one of your partner's?) to wear in labour.
> 	Warm socks and sweatshirt (you may feel chilly in strong labour).
> 	Hairbrush and Hair bands (keep hair off your face).
> 	Toothbrush and toothpaste.
> 	Face cloth.
> 	Lipsalve.
> 	Unscented massage oil (baby needs mum to smell like mum).
> 	High-energy snacks for you and your labour partner.
> 	Fruit drinks for both of you.
> 	Magazines, jigsaws, games (for early first stage).
> 	Camera to capture that first precious picture.
> 	CD/MP3 player.
> 	TENS machine.
> Afterwards
> 	Nightie, pyjamas and light dressing gown (postnatal wards are hot).
> 	Wash bag with make-up, deodorant, brush.
> 	Disposable knickers.
> 	Large-size maternity pads.
> 	Nursing bra and breast pads.
> 	Nappies and clothes for your baby.
> 	Coins for phone.
> 	Books/magazines.
> 	Important phone numbers.
> 	Your favourite treat - you deserve it!

I'm making sure to pack my fave shower/bath gel and moisturiser - Satsuma from the Body Shop. Always perks me up! I figure that is a time and place for perking up lol I'm going to start packing mine either this weekend or next as MW said she doesn't think Jess is going to wait til 40 weeks :shock:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning ladies!

I can't catch up :( I'm so sorry incase I've missed something important but I cannot get my head round it so I'm gonna start afresh and try to keep up now. 

My weird crushes........ DEFINATELY Colin Firth, Liam Neeson..... not so weird Robert Pattinson (even outwith Edward Cullen because he's soo funny) Jason Statham, Gerard Butler. There are actually so many but those are my faves I think!

I'm going out for a chinese buffet with my mum today, can't wait :happydance: I haven't had a chinese since I got that bone in my curry :sick: But I think I'm ready for one now lol.

Can't believe I'm 3 days away from being an official 3rd trimester-er! Got baby girls hospital bag packed but gonna do mine now and gonna buy all my stuff next wage so it's done! Baby girl still doesn't have a name lol I'm thinking between Leah Grace Gemma Muir and Aimee/Ami/Amy Grace Gemma Muir - opinions please?

Would just like to take this opportunity to thank you ladies, I think I'd go certifiably insane if it wasn't for you lot :blush: Love you all xxx


----------



## yasmin13

What makes the midwife think she isn't going to wait?

I need to start buying for my bag... I dont even have a bag! I'm just going to use the ones we take on holidays for hand luggage.

I'm drawing up my list now... I should be working but my head feels heavy and eyes are tired :(


----------



## yasmin13

Ooohhh I like Gerard Butler! Hottie!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Things to pack for hospital!
Me
	Slippers
	Dressing gown
	3x nighties
	Lots of BIG pants
	Sanitary towels
	Maternity Towels
	Socks
	Nursing bra & normal bra x2
	Pyjamas
	Shower Gel
	Shampoo
	Face cloth
	Tooth brush
	Tooth paste
	Going home outfit (me)
	Glasses
	Lenses and Solution
	Bobbles and Hairbrush
	Towels
	Breast pads
	Deodorant

Baby
	3x sleepsuits - y
	3x bodysuits - y
	2x scratch mitts - y
	2x hats - y
	Nappies - y
	Wipes - y
	Car Seat - y
	Coming home outfit - y
	Cardigan - y
	Dummies - y
	3x socks - y
	Blanket - y

This is my list if you wanna look :flower: (y next to things means it's packed :happydance:) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I can't catch up :( I'm so sorry incase I've missed something important but I cannot get my head round it so I'm gonna start afresh and try to keep up now.
> 
> My weird crushes........ DEFINATELY Colin Firth, Liam Neeson..... not so weird Robert Pattinson (even outwith Edward Cullen because he's soo funny) Jason Statham, Gerard Butler. There are actually so many but those are my faves I think!
> 
> I'm going out for a chinese buffet with my mum today, can't wait :happydance: I haven't had a chinese since I got that bone in my curry :sick: But I think I'm ready for one now lol.
> 
> Can't believe I'm 3 days away from being an official 3rd trimester-er! Got baby girls hospital bag packed but gonna do mine now and gonna buy all my stuff next wage so it's done! Baby girl still doesn't have a name lol I'm thinking between Leah Grace Gemma Muir and Aimee/Ami/Amy Grace Gemma Muir - opinions please?
> 
> Would just like to take this opportunity to thank you ladies, I think I'd go certifiably insane if it wasn't for you lot :blush: Love you all xxx

OMG Jason Statham and Gerard Butler aren't weird crushed !! They're bleeding gorgeous!! I like Leah and Amy hun but sounds like you're not sure if you've found the perfect name yet? Aww and I love you too Claire :hugs: xxxx



yasmin13 said:


> What makes the midwife think she isn't going to wait?
> 
> I need to start buying for my bag... I dont even have a bag! I'm just going to use the ones we take on holidays for hand luggage.
> 
> I'm drawing up my list now... I should be working but my head feels heavy and eyes are tired :(

MW said that Jess has been in head down position since 25 weeks ish and she's written in my notes "3/5 engaged, PTL Possible" :wacko:

ETA: Lol but MW just said "I sense an early bird here!" I was too deep in thought to ask why lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I know they're not weird, that's why I said 'not so weird' :rofl: hehe.

I love those names but I can't put one of them to my baby, don't know what's going on with my head, feels a bit 'buzzy' lol. I'm sure she'll have a name at some point! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Amy Grace Gemma is very pretty, I vote that!

And I am now certifiably weird with my crushes as you all have hot blokes on your lists (with the exception of Barbles and her Undertaker!)! My friends all think my crushes are mad also. 

My imaginary hospital bag list also contains a pair of cheap flip flops to wear in the shower to avoid my feet touching the floor (thanks to my mum for this slightly obsessive trait) and Dettol wipes to clean any bath I am getting into/baby's cot etc... God help me when I am a mother.


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I know they're not weird, that's why I said 'not so weird' :rofl: hehe.
> 
> I love those names but I can't put one of them to my baby, don't know what's going on with my head, feels a bit 'buzzy' lol. I'm sure she'll have a name at some point! xxx

You'll find the perfect name hun :) Did you try looking at other nationalities just in case? One of my faves (which everybody seemed to dislike lol) was Erika which is Germanic/Norse in origin. I LOVED that name lol, DH 'liked' but wouldn't go for it lol. XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh dear, the hospital bag is actually the last thing on my mind at the moment. I have so many other things i need to sort out, and its getting ever so close now. Eeeeek.

Instead i am now planning the baby shower, I know traditionally your friends plan it, but all my friends are on final placements and are uber busy, and i just want to plan a fun day, and also as a way of thanking everybody for being there for me :)

Any good ideas for games? 

And whoever said Lee Evans.....YES YES YES. I would so volunteer to wipe his sweaty brow. 

xxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> Amy Grace Gemma is very pretty, I vote that!
> 
> And I am now certifiably weird with my crushes as you all have hot blokes on your lists (with the exception of Barbles and her Undertaker!)! My friends all think my crushes are mad also.
> 
> My imaginary hospital bag list also contains a pair of cheap flip flops to wear in the shower to avoid my feet touching the floor (thanks to my mum for this slightly obsessive trait) and Dettol wipes to clean any bath I am getting into/baby's cot etc... God help me when I am a mother.

I always wear flip flops in a shower thats not my own (or my mam's or MILS lol) and carry anti-bacterial hand gel, wet wipes and dettol wipes with me everywhere. Have done for years. I dislike unclean things lol


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Oh dear, the hospital bag is actually the last thing on my mind at the moment. I have so many other things i need to sort out, and its getting ever so close now. Eeeeek.
> 
> Instead i am now planning the baby shower, I know traditionally your friends plan it, but all my friends are on final placements and are uber busy, and i just want to plan a fun day, and also as a way of thanking everybody for being there for me :)
> 
> Any good ideas for games?
> 
> And whoever said Lee Evans.....YES YES YES. I would so volunteer to wipe his sweaty brow.
> 
> xxxxxx

https://www.baby-shower-ideas.org.uk/baby-shower-games/index.htm

Don't know if this will help but just found a link on a quick google search XX


----------



## yasmin13

Vicki_g said:


> Amy Grace Gemma is very pretty, I vote that!
> 
> And I am now certifiably weird with my crushes as you all have hot blokes on your lists (with the exception of Barbles and her Undertaker!)! My friends all think my crushes are mad also.
> 
> My imaginary hospital bag list also contains a pair of cheap flip flops to wear in the shower to avoid my feet touching the floor (thanks to my mum for this slightly obsessive trait) and Dettol wipes to clean any bath I am getting into/baby's cot etc... God help me when I am a mother.

Ahaha! I wash my hands obsessively and already have dettol surface cleaners for the hospital!


----------



## yasmin13

Here's my list so far... anything missed?

Labour	

Maternity Notes and Birth Plan 
Baggy T-shirt to wear in labour 
Warm socks and sweatshirt (you may feel chilly in strong labour) 
Water spray 
Hot water bottle 
Pillows 
Tissue/Water bottle 
Hairbrush and Hair bands (keep hair off your face) 
Toothbrush and toothpaste 
Face cloth. 
Lipsalve 
High-energy snacks for you and your labour partner 
Fruit drinks for both of you 
Camera to capture that first precious picture 
CD/MP3 player 
Matress protector 
Pump and Bottle 

Afterwards 

Nightie, pyjamas and light dressing gown 
Disposable knickers 
Large-size maternity pads 
Nursing bra and breast pads 
Nipple Cream 
Slippers 
Flip flops 
Ear plugs 
Wash bag with make-up, deodorant, brush 
Nice soap 
Face wipes/cleanser 
Shampoo & Conditioner 
Moisturiser 
Brush/Comb 
Towel 
Comfy clothes for journey home 
Plastic bag for dirty clothes 
Glasses 
Lenses and Solution 
Nipple shield 
Sample Dettol cleaner 

Baby 

Nappies and clothes for your baby. 
2/3 Vests 
2/3 Sleepsuits 
2/3 Hats 
2/3 Hats 
Blanket for coming home 
Outfit for coming home 
Nappies 
Cotton wool (some hospitals don't like you using wipes on newborns) 
Nappy sacks 
Wash things 
Towel/Flannel 
Nappy cream 
Baby wipes


----------



## Vicki_g

Am so relieved I'm not alone, haha! I'm pretty sure that if you're packing hospital bags ladies you cannot seriously be in limbo! Although I am happy to stay here for some time yet...


----------



## yasmin13

I feel happy here too :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im never leaving, im sure we will be limboing between pregnancy and mother hood soon enough. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CeeCee2010

I refuse to leave limbo and nobody can make me lol I may be 32 weeks pregnant but I still don't quite feel ready for labour talks and stuff yet!! Lol I'll be continuing this until I'm a mummy and then I'll introduce weight loss into the limbo thread lol this thread could go for YEARS yet lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I'm pretty sure we'll all be forever limboing between one thing and another! People in third trimester forum seem so _serious_....possibly because they're all giving birth though. I don't want to even contemplate that just yet! 

Aww, had an email from our wedding photographer this morning telling us about his new blog. It's made me all nostalgic, reminiscing about our wedding day. It wasn't the most polished of days and assorted things went wrong but whenever I think about it it was just brilliant, we had such a good time and it was so lovely and nice. *sigh* People still talk about it 2 years on which must be a good sign. Even the head chef was dancing with my grandma, both plastered, at 2am. Good times!


----------



## Barbles

Dont forget your toothbrush!!! I forgot mine and my mouth tasted like ass afterwards so never forget your toothbrush!!!!! 

Will be back in a few mins, leaving work now so going to home to make a toasted bagel with philly and spring onions (OMG YUMMY) and then will sit down and catch up before I pick the monster up from nursery.

And the Undertaker is lush Vickie (haha) but I agree, most people have picked hotties anyways. Robert Pattinson, Gary Barlow and Puck, drool drool xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

At the risk of being pelted by you guys... I really don't get the fascination with Robert Pattinson. He really doesn't make my winky woo go ping I'm afraid. Puck on the other hand.... yeah he would get it :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> At the risk of being pelted by you guys... I really don't get the fascination with Robert Pattinson. He really doesn't make my winky woo go ping I'm afraid. Puck on the other hand.... yeah he would get it :)

Hmmmm i think its more of the protective qualities he has rather than his looks.

Getting a bit deep there sorry lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> At the risk of being pelted by you guys... I really don't get the fascination with Robert Pattinson. He really doesn't make my winky woo go ping I'm afraid. Puck on the other hand.... yeah he would get it :)
> 
> Hmmmm i think its more of the protective qualities he has rather than his looks.
> 
> Getting a bit deep there sorry lol xxxClick to expand...

That was deep lol but I totally respect your opinion hun. I think it's because I find him a bit... weedy (please don't hurt me!! Lol) I like mens men if that makes sense. Like Gerard Butler, Jason Statham, Andy Whitfield... and a few more :blush: lol well now I've put myself into a state thinking about all these gorgeous men lol


----------



## yasmin13

Just googled Andy Whitfield... nice!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh yeh i get you, to be fair im not a huuuuuge fan of him. I just swooned a little in the cinema.

Im still planning all these baby shower games, i want to play them all now!!


Is anyone else having one? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Just googled Andy Whitfield... nice!

Oh yeah... floats my boat!! Especially in his Spartacus get up ... yummy!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Oh yeh i get you, to be fair im not a huuuuuge fan of him. I just swooned a little in the cinema.
> 
> Im still planning all these baby shower games, i want to play them all now!!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having one? xxx

No :( I live 2 hours from all my friends and family so couldn't arrange a time and place when everybody could be in the same place at the same time lol plus running out of time a bit now with the move and everything! 

What you got planned so far? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I'm afraid I don't really dig Robert Pattinson either, he is slightly too boyish for me. I like my men ideally old and a bit craggy (I refer you to my initial list for evidence!). My poor husband, not sure what this says about him!

Baby shower - I doubt very much I'll be having one unless some nice person springs one on me as a surprise. My mum has no idea what it is and none of my friends (bar one) have had them either, I must know some pretty boring people. The one I did go to was good though. We each took a baby photo and pinned them to a board so people could guess who was who and at the start of the night we were each given a sticky label and told to adopt a chav baby name by which we would be known all evening. I made pink and blue cupcakes for her and we generally had a lovely time. Didn't do many games, just chatting and eating! She's a single mummy and she wanted to have one to thank all her friends for supporting her etc, it was a really nice night and everyone glammed up. And she got some lovely presents to boot!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> I'm afraid I don't really dig Robert Pattinson either, he is slightly too boyish for me. I like my men ideally old and a bit craggy (I refer you to my initial list for evidence!). My poor husband, not sure what this says about him!
> 
> Baby shower - I doubt very much I'll be having one unless some nice person springs one on me as a surprise. My mum has no idea what it is and none of my friends (bar one) have had them either, I must know some pretty boring people. The one I did go to was good though. We each took a baby photo and pinned them to a board so people could guess who was who and at the start of the night we were each given a sticky label and told to adopt a chav baby name by which we would be known all evening. I made pink and blue cupcakes for her and we generally had a lovely time. Didn't do many games, just chatting and eating! She's a single mummy and she wanted to have one to thank all her friends for supporting her etc, it was a really nice night and everyone glammed up. And she got some lovely presents to boot!

Thats exactly why I want one, and I will be having it up in Leeds where i go to uni too, so it will kind of be like the end of an era and a little goodbye and a thank you to everyone, because in my head im still a single mummy, albeit im technically not. 

Ive got loads on my list, so im going to run then by my housemates when they get in a see what they say :) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> I'm afraid I don't really dig Robert Pattinson either, he is slightly too boyish for me. I like my men ideally old and a bit craggy (I refer you to my initial list for evidence!). My poor husband, not sure what this says about him!
> 
> Baby shower - I doubt very much I'll be having one unless some nice person springs one on me as a surprise. My mum has no idea what it is and none of my friends (bar one) have had them either, I must know some pretty boring people. The one I did go to was good though. We each took a baby photo and pinned them to a board so people could guess who was who and at the start of the night we were each given a sticky label and told to adopt a chav baby name by which we would be known all evening. I made pink and blue cupcakes for her and we generally had a lovely time. Didn't do many games, just chatting and eating! She's a single mummy and she wanted to have one to thank all her friends for supporting her etc, it was a really nice night and everyone glammed up. And she got some lovely presents to boot!

Ha ha lol Vicki you absolutely crack me up!


----------



## Barbles

Spent two hours looking for my sky remote and it was in my handbag :dohh:

Im now snuggled with my little lady watching Herbie Fully loaded for the millionth time and contemplating a nap. I think i will do the minimum housework to keep the Mr happy and then do the big clean tomorrow.

I liked a bit of Spartacus, he was hot once he cut his hair, the programme was a bit bloody for me but OH loved it. And how hot does Xena look in it, she hasnt aged at all. Did you know Spartacus has or had cancer so series two is on hold until he gets better, v sad :nope:

I got offered a baby shower but it doesnt really appeal to me <<<<< miserable git :haha:
I think we are just going to go out for a meal for a girly get together instead and for it to be an unofficial shower with no cutsy stuff and gushing. Maybe its coz im on my second but then I didnt want one with Phoebe either haha. My friend who is due the same day as me is having one though.

I have a bit of an eclectic taste when it comes to men :haha:


----------



## Vicki_g

yasmin13 said:


> Just googled Andy Whitfield... nice!

Ditto, what a fox! 

Dim sum lunch was amazing. I should really do some work today, not in the mood though and baby is bouncing all over the place so can't get comfy! 

Love the Sky remote in handbag issue. Think of all the weird stuff you can get into your lovely Radley changing bag! We were on holiday once and when we arrived at our hotel my husband found the bath plug (it's one of those chrome ones that you raise and lower with a dial) in his washbag after I'd obviously decided that said washbag was the ideal place to store it.


----------



## MrsPOP

Nah im not having a baby shower, 2 of my friends did offer at the start but I haven't heard anything since! :haha:


----------



## yasmin13

No baby shower for me either :(


----------



## yasmin13

I am soooo tired! Roll on 5.15pm!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Back ladies :) Just to clear up with the Robert Pattinson thing...... I think him as himself is sooo funny it just really gets me. And as Edward Cullen, it's more the protective side (like Michelle said) and the love he has for Bella, it's just so sweet and romantic. I fell in love watching Twilight but even more so, like 1000x more in love reading the books. If you haven't read them, do it lol.

I'm in Limbo because my ladies are here :happydance: I haven't got flip flops on my list, may need to pack a pair :dohh: Can't wait to pack my bag!!! 

My lunch was lovely, chinese buffet then jelly for desert :rofl: so yummy! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Claire- that food sounds loooooooovely haha. So hungry now. I've been in bed all day, just exhausted, only just got up. How awful is that.

I have calmed down since yesterday. We saw a lovely little place that was quite cheap and suited us fine. OH said not to worry that I couldn't get an overdraft, that he'd take out a loan. But his request got declined as he owes 150 on another loan. FFS. So we are literally screwed. He's started selling stuff on E bay bless him. Even his beloved guitars. even then we're only 100 pounds better off. Need an extra 900. I get paid 300 at the end of the month.. then he gets paid 1000 on Monday but 600 goes on bills etc. Fingers crossed, I just can't live at home any more. It's really stressing me out.

I will also stay here for as long as it goes on. I love this thread more than any others!

My weird crushes, and they ARE weird, I don't even understand them myself!! are David Bowie and Tim Curry HAHA
there we have it. Very weird.


----------



## Vicki_g

I haven't succumbed to any of the Twilight/vampire-y stuff but they may go on my list of things to watch on my maternity leave sob-athon! I suspect in a few weeks I will be asking everyone for their thoughts on what I can put on this list so brace yourselves.

A further hospital bag thought - has anyone ever used one of these TENS machines or does anyone plan to? They sound quite good so I might hire one and put that on my imaginary list too.


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki I thought about the TENS machines but I was told by a few people they didn't help at all so I decided not to bother. I think it's one of those hit or miss things really. If you know someone who used one I'd ask them about it, it could be a case of it would work well for you so it's hard to say! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I didn't know whether they might help even psychologically but having asked a few folks nobody I know has ever used one. I'd never even heard of them until I joined this forum (ditto dopplers, mucus plugs, effacing of cervixes and pretty much everything else) but I like gadgets!

Good luck with the renting situation, these things have a habit of sorting themselves out somehow. Bless him for selling some stuff, you'll get there. :) And your lie-in doesn't sound awful at all, it sounds bloody brilliant! 

I forgot to mention that my first ever weird crush when I was aged about 13 was Bobby Davro. That seemed to set the standard... My parents still remind me almost weekly about this although I am grateful to my dad for not mentioning it in his father of the bride speech...


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, plenty to catch up on as always!!

Rachy- I'm sorry that you're still struggling with the renting situation. That really sucks, especially when you and your OH are trying so hard to get the deposit together. I hope you'll be in your place together soon, ready for your baby girl's arrival.

On the subject of crushes, mine is fairly predictable but I'm totally in love with Bradley Cooper. It really started when watching The Hangover (of all things!) but I even agreed to see The A Team film with OH last year, just so I could get a fix :haha: I do totally get the Robert Pattinson thing (he's rather scrummy) but I agree Claire- I totally fell in love with his character 1000x more when reading the books. Hmm, I feel in the mood to reread them all now!

No baby shower happening here. What with my family being 5 hours away from here and a lot of my closest friends scattered around the country, it would be a pretty poor turn out I think :wacko:

All of this hospital bag talk is scaring me slightly. I feel like I'm beginning to get relatively organised with things but I have no clue at all what I'm doing with my hospital bag. I don't even know which bag to take, let alone what I'll be packing in it! Clearly, I need to be stealing a list from one of you :winkwink:

CeeCee- you'll have us all on alert now, knowing that Jess might be making an early appearance! I think our boy will be the opposite. He keeps switching from transverse to breech- basically any position that isn't head down. I think he's going to be trouble!

I had a trip to the docs this morning as I was having sharp pains under my bump. Thankfully, it's nothing bad- I just have pelvic ligament issues :wacko: So, it's just one of those things I have to put up with but I don't mind as long as it's not affecting bubba. My doctor was lovely too, telling me to go in and see him any time I was worried about anything at all. Come to think about it, he was a rather young, cute doctor. My hormones seem to be rather excitable today :haha:

Had a mini splurge on Amazon this afternoon- bought a baby monitor and movement mat, a Yummy Mummy changing bag and a few other bits. My credit card bill is going to be bad next month :nope:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww Rach, I'm sorry things aren't working out as you want them tp :hugs: Hope you'll get sorted soon. And a day in bed sounds amazing lol. Go you!

Kim, sorry about your pain, I really feel it :hugs: Hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou Kim & Claire. Hopefully we'll be in somewhere literally when she arrives. Which sucks, and involves alot of moving stuff, but I know my OH and my parents will help out with that, and until then it looks like i'll be staying at home, just staying more at the boyfriends. However when baby comes i'll be staying with the parents as i'm sure OH's two male housemates do not want a screaming baby cramping their style.! 
& my lie in was great but now I know i'll be up all hours trying to sleep, which isn't good as I have routine hospital checkup tommorow at 9am with the diabetic team and the consultant inc routine scan. Fingers crossed. Feels like she's become huge all of a sudden because my stomach feels so tight like there's no room left in there for her!

Vicki- how much are they to hire? if they're cheap i'd say give it a try, can't hurt! 

Kim - I hope the pain eases soon :( poor you, aww shopping for bubs! If I didn't have to save literally every pound of my pay next month on moving out i'd be getting quite alot of stuff online!

Claire- Thankyou, I just want to have everything ready for her.

My last purchase has been the best so far. Baby bedding set, shockingly £81 but the quality is amazing and it's the sweetest thing i've ever seen. Was so happy with it when it arrived. All of the animals are made of the softest material and stick out. So cute. But if i'd have known about the previous arrangement of a cheap house through mums friend falling through leaving us in this skint no house situation, I probably would not have bought it haha.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190403247283


----------



## Rachyroux

Ps; went on an adding spree, realised I haven't got you ladies on my friends list, hope you don't mind!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Absolutely not Rach, add away! :haha: I don't really know why we have a friends list though because it doesn't do anything, unless I'm missing something lol.

Check out my siggy ladies! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Loving the siggy Claire. :yipee:
For me I think it just makes it easier to stay in touch, and a reminder when I pop onto my profile, but yes you're right, it basically does nothing ;) xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, I don't think I speak to most of the ones on my friends list! Hehe, just my limbo ladies! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

I have to say same here! At least you're all on mine now so I can send you a group message if needed :D xx

OH is being very nice, (think it's because I spent 4 hours in the kitchen last night making a home made curry from scratch and ooooh god my back hurt at the end of it.) 
And making lovely home made herby wedges with chicken in breadcrumbs.
Loooovely.
However the pig in me is fancying a KFC right now. Not going to happen though haha I so miss not having GD.


----------



## MrsPOP

Great sig Claire! And add away Rachyroux :) curry sounds nice, dya have a recipe?


----------



## Rachyroux

I improvised as I went along, and I have to admit wasn't completely from scratch, had some help with some red thai curry paste ;) but it took ages. Used:

Red thai curry paste (use however many teaspoons you want, it gets hotter as you add)
Lime leaf
lemon grass (again amount is up to you)
whole can of Coconut milk 
1Table spoon of fish sauce (doesn't make the curry taste like fish, suprisingly ahha)

I used lots of veg, trying to be a good girl haha including mushrooms, potatoes, peppers, broccoli, onions.

I used 2 chicken breasts chopped which I pre cooked slightly before adding to the Main pot, lightly fried on both sides until not completely raw and pink looking.

Had to use water as I didn't have enough sauce, went too watery so I then had to use cornflower to thicken. So i'd suggest either doing that, or buying extra coconut milk as you don't use all of the red thai paste or it'll get really hot.
I put in a few cumin seeds, tumeric, 3 cloves of garlic (don't need 3 but I like garlic) and a few mini chillies but took the seeds out.

Add the salt and pepper towards the end to taste

I put the chicken in with the sauce first, added the veg shortly after, the veg takes ages to cook, didn't realise I would be in that kitchen for so long! If you just look for a basic red thai curry recipe and improvise, you'll be fine with that :) I added a few prawns to mine but that's another personal prefferance.

I cooked it on a low heat as slow cooking makes the chicken really nice and soft, just make sure to check on it now and then to stir, or veg will end up sticking to the bottom of the pan !

xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Wow that sounds amaaaaazing!!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

It was nice, but not 4 hours worth of nice! hahah
If I had enough money i'd make chicken breasts wrapped in parma ham with soft cheese in the middle. My favouriteeee. Hungry now! haha.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Rachy, I reckon Masterchef is calling ;) That curry sounds amazing!! We've been exceptionally lazy tonight and went to the road to our local for their cheapy carvery. Stuffed now! The bedding you've chosen is absolutely stunning- I absolutely love it. Wonder if I could get away with that bedding on my boy's cot? ;)


----------



## Rachyroux

Haha thanks, I love cooking but I am considering a chair in the kitchen from now on, haha. mm nothing wrong with carvery! hehe i'll take some pics of the bedding when i'm at my parents as those pics do it no justice! The blanket is just amazingly cute. roomsyoulove (website) have such lovely things. expensive though! 
xx


----------



## Barbles

I just ordered the Yummy Mummy bag, i was so going to go for the Radley changing bag and then just got the Yummy Mummy one. Im too excited about it coming now!!! 

Im going for a tens machine I think, its worth a go I just hope it works for me, my friend got to 7cm just using tens and paracetamol.

Curry sounds amazing, I love curry but OH hates it so if I ever have it its usually just a ready meal one, I miss real curry.

And nice siggy Claire. We should all add it :thumbup:


----------



## Barbles

Waitin4astork said:


> Wow, plenty to catch up on as always!!
> 
> Rachy- I'm sorry that you're still struggling with the renting situation. That really sucks, especially when you and your OH are trying so hard to get the deposit together. I hope you'll be in your place together soon, ready for your baby girl's arrival.
> 
> On the subject of crushes, mine is fairly predictable but I'm totally in love with Bradley Cooper. It really started when watching The Hangover (of all things!) but I even agreed to see The A Team film with OH last year, just so I could get a fix :haha: I do totally get the Robert Pattinson thing (he's rather scrummy) but I agree Claire- I totally fell in love with his character 1000x more when reading the books. Hmm, I feel in the mood to reread them all now!
> 
> No baby shower happening here. What with my family being 5 hours away from here and a lot of my closest friends scattered around the country, it would be a pretty poor turn out I think :wacko:
> 
> All of this hospital bag talk is scaring me slightly. I feel like I'm beginning to get relatively organised with things but I have no clue at all what I'm doing with my hospital bag. I don't even know which bag to take, let alone what I'll be packing in it! Clearly, I need to be stealing a list from one of you :winkwink:
> 
> CeeCee- you'll have us all on alert now, knowing that Jess might be making an early appearance! I think our boy will be the opposite. He keeps switching from transverse to breech- basically any position that isn't head down. I think he's going to be trouble!
> 
> I had a trip to the docs this morning as I was having sharp pains under my bump. Thankfully, it's nothing bad- I just have pelvic ligament issues :wacko: So, it's just one of those things I have to put up with but I don't mind as long as it's not affecting bubba. My doctor was lovely too, telling me to go in and see him any time I was worried about anything at all. Come to think about it, he was a rather young, cute doctor. My hormones seem to be rather excitable today :haha:
> 
> Had a mini splurge on Amazon this afternoon- bought a baby monitor and movement mat, a Yummy Mummy changing bag and a few other bits. My credit card bill is going to be bad next month :nope:

Which bag did you get? I got the NSPCC grey bows one x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Barbles said:


> Waitin4astork said:
> 
> 
> Wow, plenty to catch up on as always!!
> 
> Rachy- I'm sorry that you're still struggling with the renting situation. That really sucks, especially when you and your OH are trying so hard to get the deposit together. I hope you'll be in your place together soon, ready for your baby girl's arrival.
> 
> On the subject of crushes, mine is fairly predictable but I'm totally in love with Bradley Cooper. It really started when watching The Hangover (of all things!) but I even agreed to see The A Team film with OH last year, just so I could get a fix :haha: I do totally get the Robert Pattinson thing (he's rather scrummy) but I agree Claire- I totally fell in love with his character 1000x more when reading the books. Hmm, I feel in the mood to reread them all now!
> 
> No baby shower happening here. What with my family being 5 hours away from here and a lot of my closest friends scattered around the country, it would be a pretty poor turn out I think :wacko:
> 
> All of this hospital bag talk is scaring me slightly. I feel like I'm beginning to get relatively organised with things but I have no clue at all what I'm doing with my hospital bag. I don't even know which bag to take, let alone what I'll be packing in it! Clearly, I need to be stealing a list from one of you :winkwink:
> 
> CeeCee- you'll have us all on alert now, knowing that Jess might be making an early appearance! I think our boy will be the opposite. He keeps switching from transverse to breech- basically any position that isn't head down. I think he's going to be trouble!
> 
> I had a trip to the docs this morning as I was having sharp pains under my bump. Thankfully, it's nothing bad- I just have pelvic ligament issues :wacko: So, it's just one of those things I have to put up with but I don't mind as long as it's not affecting bubba. My doctor was lovely too, telling me to go in and see him any time I was worried about anything at all. Come to think about it, he was a rather young, cute doctor. My hormones seem to be rather excitable today :haha:
> 
> Had a mini splurge on Amazon this afternoon- bought a baby monitor and movement mat, a Yummy Mummy changing bag and a few other bits. My credit card bill is going to be bad next month :nope:
> 
> Which bag did you get? I got the NSPCC grey bows one xClick to expand...

Lol, snap! Clearly, we have excellent taste :winkwink:
I think I'm going to give a TENS machine a try. I figure that it can't hurt so may as well have one even if it only helps 1%.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Now i definitely 100% want a yummy bag, and the grey bows one. Will you let us know what theyre like when you get them? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just had a look at the yummy mummy bag - it's gorgeous! Just a shame I don't have £75 to buy one :( Lol.

Just dropped Jayden off at his childminders so I'm gonna have a laaaaazy day! Just need to tidu up my livingroom and clean the kitchen but it shouldn't take too long. How is everyone feeling today? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta for the input on the TENS, I think I'm going to hire one anyway as even if it just acts as a placebo it's better than nowt!

I've been sat at my desk since twenty past 8 trying to decide between Yummy Mummy and Pacapod! I like Pacapod at the mo, mainly because they have a little zebra-print pod for toys (!) and because I can probably more easily use it as a handbag after the fun times are over. I am so shallow. It's also a bit more manly for husband when I send him off to do bum-changing. But the YM are pretty too and can probably fit more in..... gah! Handbag shopping rarely has so many practical considerations attached!

I am happy for several reasons today:
1. Going to see John Bishop tonight and very excited about this!
2. I have my GTT tomorrow morning so today is my last day in the office for the week - 'working' from home tomorrow afternoon.
3. My cleaner's coming today to sort our disgusting house out after a bedroom ceiling collapsed last week whilst being plastered - the entire house is covered from top to bottom in a layer of 100-year old black grime that was released from the joists!
4. Because of said GTT I am spending the day ramming in every bit of food I can lay my hands on.

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## yasmin13

For those of you who are interested in the TENS machine I found this a while back...

https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...top_category=&fromPage=Search&hotspot_prefix=

I think you can buy them for a good price too.

How is everyone today? It's my last day at work for the week too. Really can't wait to get home. Was so tempted to call in sick but I felt bad and dragged myself in :(


----------



## CeeCee2010

Blimey I don't get a chance to look at this thread for 18 hours and you've moved on three pages - where to begin!! Lol if I forget to post something or have missed something I apologise profusely in advance!! 

Rachy - that curry sounds AMAZING!! I agree with the others that masterchef sounds like a plan! All your money issues will work out hun, sometimes we just have to have a little bit of a struggle before we have our dreams. It will all work out in the end I'm sure :hugs: Xxx

Kim - Sorry to hear you've been in pain hun :hugs: Jess was lying on a nerve yesterday and I kept getting cramp in my right butt cheek. Lol it was hilarious and yet unbelievably painful at the same time! I know it sounds silly but my mam has always had an ability of 'having a funny feeling' about things and being right 100% of teh time lol. She thinks Jess is going to come between 37-38 weeks - that only leaves me with just 5-6 weeks if she's right on this one too lol Xxx

Claire - Signature stolen!! What a fab idea!! How you doing today? Xxx

Amanda - yay glad you finally picked a change bag that you liked :) It looks lovely Xxx

Vicki - Eeeeeep on the black grime situation but god bless the cleaner who is coming to rectify it for you! I love John Bishop I think he's blinking hilarious! Lol I did exactly the same thing before my GTT - you'd have sworn I was never going to eat again! 

Well I went for my check up at the hospital with the diabetes team yesterday.... I had to wait in the hospital for 1.5 hours and I was only seen by the consultant for THREE MINUTES!! I managed to refrain from hitting somebody and then had to go to the doctors surgery to sort out a prescription where the silly lady behind the desk proceeded to tell me off for having two identical repeat prescriptions. I pointed out to her that surely that was their error not mine and she launched a tirade on me lol in the end I said to her "Don't bother lady I'll send my husband in later and I would suggest you have a better attitude with him!!" Mean but I couldn't help myself lol. 

Hubby took us out for a meal last night and Jessica stuck her bum right out the side of my tummy and he nearly cried as its the first time he's been able to properly feel her 'shape'. He's felt her kick and wiggle but to actually feel her was something else he said. 

In work this morning and although it appeared boss had sorted backpay - apparently he hasn't so I am just about to telephone the employment law guy attached to our company and get some advice. Enough is enough. Lol the way I look at it I've got 7/8 working days left and I ain't coming back after maternity leave so why should I be bothered if I offend him! 

Right sorry for the essay my lovely limbo ladies!! 

Hope everybody is good this fine morning XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I can't believe your boss is still not sorted out your pay! I agree with you, don't worry about offending him, he's obviously completely incapable and should not be in the job if he can't do it! Aww your hubby is so sweet! I doubt mine would even notice if that happened to me - I get a leg or arm sticking out the side every now and again but because I'm fat you cant really see it, just feel it stickin out :haha: I have this un shakable feeling that I'm gonna go early, like 3-4 weeks early - I don't know why and I can't shake it.

My friend was due on the 22nd Jan last year and one day I thought 'she's gonna have a boy on the 19th Jan weighing 7lbs 14oz' I couldn't explain where it came from but she has her son on the 20th Jan weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was one out on each lol. And I predicted Jayden would be born on the 18th March 2008 - and I was right :happydance: Hope I'm right this time too, but not too early - I just don't think I'm gonna get to August before she's born.

Vicki, I so wish I had a cleaner :rofl: Sorry about the bathroom though, that sucks :( Even if I could have someone to come in and do my windows, bathroom and over I'd be happy lol. xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I can't believe your boss is still not sorted out your pay! I agree with you, don't worry about offending him, he's obviously completely incapable and should not be in the job if he can't do it! Aww your hubby is so sweet! I doubt mine would even notice if that happened to me - I get a leg or arm sticking out the side every now and again but because I'm fat you cant really see it, just feel it stickin out :haha: I have this un shakable feeling that I'm gonna go early, like 3-4 weeks early - I don't know why and I can't shake it.
> 
> My friend was due on the 22nd Jan last year and one day I thought 'she's gonna have a boy on the 19th Jan weighing 7lbs 14oz' I couldn't explain where it came from but she has her son on the 20th Jan weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was one out on each lol. And I predicted Jayden would be born on the 18th March 2008 - and I was right :happydance: Hope I'm right this time too, but not too early - I just don't think I'm gonna get to August before she's born.
> 
> Vicki, I so wish I had a cleaner :rofl: Sorry about the bathroom though, that sucks :( Even if I could have someone to come in and do my windows, bathroom and over I'd be happy lol. xxx

a) you are not fat my lovely - you're womanly. Do you have to be lifted by crane? No? Then please stop referring to yourself as fat!! You're GORGEOUS sweetie and don't you forget it! 

And b) check out your sixth sense!! I must admit I think Jessica will be a June baby but if she isn't I have a maximum of 7 weeks 6 days til she's here as I'm not allowed to go overdue :) :thumbup: :happydance: That soooo does not seem a long time now lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe your boss is still not sorted out your pay! I agree with you, don't worry about offending him, he's obviously completely incapable and should not be in the job if he can't do it! Aww your hubby is so sweet! I doubt mine would even notice if that happened to me - I get a leg or arm sticking out the side every now and again but because I'm fat you cant really see it, just feel it stickin out :haha: I have this un shakable feeling that I'm gonna go early, like 3-4 weeks early - I don't know why and I can't shake it.
> 
> My friend was due on the 22nd Jan last year and one day I thought 'she's gonna have a boy on the 19th Jan weighing 7lbs 14oz' I couldn't explain where it came from but she has her son on the 20th Jan weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was one out on each lol. And I predicted Jayden would be born on the 18th March 2008 - and I was right :happydance: Hope I'm right this time too, but not too early - I just don't think I'm gonna get to August before she's born.
> 
> Vicki, I so wish I had a cleaner :rofl: Sorry about the bathroom though, that sucks :( Even if I could have someone to come in and do my windows, bathroom and over I'd be happy lol. xxx
> 
> a) you are not fat my lovely - you're womanly. Do you have to be lifted by crane? No? Then please stop referring to yourself as fat!! You're GORGEOUS sweetie and don't you forget it!
> 
> And b) check out your sixth sense!! I must admit I think Jessica will be a June baby but if she isn't I have a maximum of 7 weeks 6 days til she's here as I'm not allowed to go overdue :) :thumbup: :happydance: That soooo does not seem a long time now lolClick to expand...

Haha! I think I'm gonna need a crane sometime soon just to turn over in bed - because of the SPD I can't even do a star fish in bed before Alan comes up :cry: and once I'm on a side I'm stuck there for AGES until I can pluck up the courage to more :rofl:

No, there's no denying that I am big, I'm classed as morbidly obese :rofl: but you probably wouldn't believe me if I told you my weight lol. I just can't wait to get the Limbo diet thread started after babies arrive!!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Claire you have big boobies tho dont you (i feel im allowed to say this as i once had big ones too, 34 g yum yum) Im sure they dont help when it comes to back pain.

Please tell me you just watched jeremy kyle, or plan to, its actually hilarious....

Theres some builders outside my house saying "to me, to you" could it be the chuckle brothers i wonder?!


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe your boss is still not sorted out your pay! I agree with you, don't worry about offending him, he's obviously completely incapable and should not be in the job if he can't do it! Aww your hubby is so sweet! I doubt mine would even notice if that happened to me - I get a leg or arm sticking out the side every now and again but because I'm fat you cant really see it, just feel it stickin out :haha: I have this un shakable feeling that I'm gonna go early, like 3-4 weeks early - I don't know why and I can't shake it.
> 
> My friend was due on the 22nd Jan last year and one day I thought 'she's gonna have a boy on the 19th Jan weighing 7lbs 14oz' I couldn't explain where it came from but she has her son on the 20th Jan weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was one out on each lol. And I predicted Jayden would be born on the 18th March 2008 - and I was right :happydance: Hope I'm right this time too, but not too early - I just don't think I'm gonna get to August before she's born.
> 
> Vicki, I so wish I had a cleaner :rofl: Sorry about the bathroom though, that sucks :( Even if I could have someone to come in and do my windows, bathroom and over I'd be happy lol. xxx
> 
> a) you are not fat my lovely - you're womanly. Do you have to be lifted by crane? No? Then please stop referring to yourself as fat!! You're GORGEOUS sweetie and don't you forget it!
> 
> And b) check out your sixth sense!! I must admit I think Jessica will be a June baby but if she isn't I have a maximum of 7 weeks 6 days til she's here as I'm not allowed to go overdue :) :thumbup: :happydance: That soooo does not seem a long time now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! I think I'm gonna need a crane sometime soon just to turn over in bed - because of the SPD I can't even do a star fish in bed before Alan comes up :cry: and once I'm on a side I'm stuck there for AGES until I can pluck up the courage to more :rofl:
> 
> No, there's no denying that I am big, I'm classed as morbidly obese :rofl: but you probably wouldn't believe me if I told you my weight lol. I just can't wait to get the Limbo diet thread started after babies arrive!!! xxxClick to expand...

If it's any consolation, before I got pregnant I was classified as obese and I bet from photos you would never guess how much I weighed.... well I shall be honest and share because I am determined to make you feel better! I weighed 13 stone 13 pounds. In April 2007 I had decided to lose weight and had managed to get down to 10 stone 9 and I felt GREAT. I reached that weight in August of 2007 and in April 2008 I met DH and due to nice meals and wanting to spend all of my time with him (and thus not exercising) I put on all the weight I'd lost and then some! 

My weight issues got so bad that due to not watching what I ate before my wedding I ended up having to swap my wedding dress two days before the ceremony because my dream dress no longer fitted. I look back on my wedding pictures with such self loathing its unreal. Then October last year I decided that I wanted to make that change and get down to a healthy, maintable weight for me at around 10st and I was determined.... then on October 28th I found out I was pregnant! I am so determined after Jessica is born that I will lose all the weight I need to because a) I don't want my yoyo dieting to set a bad example to her and b) I want to do everything in my power to lower the risk of getting type 2 diabetes after GD. 

Claire, you are a gorgeous woman, you truly are. I hear you 'talk' on here and so wish I could give you a big cuddle in person and show you how gorgeous you are! We all have parts of our figures that we don't like and I don't think any of us will ever be truly happy with our weight or bodies throughout life but we just have to find whats right for us and go for it. At the moment I weigh 16 stone so worst case scenario I could go up to 16 stone 7 pounds before Jess is here, that leaves me 6.5 stone to lose to get to goal weight. It sounds like a mountain to climb but I'll get there because I have you wonderful ladies to spur me on. Did you know that I'm nearly qualified as an aerobics teacher? The reason I'm not fully qualified is because I was too scared to go back to do the last classes because I thought I was too fat next to all the gorgeous toned ladies that were there. 

Sorry for the amazingly long essay and feel free to ignore me (possibly a good idea lol) but I just want to say you're beautiful, don't put yourself down and that I'm here if you ever want to talk. Big hugs XXXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Claire you have big boobies tho dont you (i feel im allowed to say this as i once had big ones too, 34 g yum yum) Im sure they dont help when it comes to back pain.
> 
> Please tell me you just watched jeremy kyle, or plan to, its actually hilarious....
> 
> Theres some builders outside my house saying "to me, to you" could it be the chuckle brothers i wonder?!

34G?? I'm struggling with a 40DD - God bless you and your ex big boobies!! 

Ooh if it is the chuckle brothers get a pic and post it on here lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yeah Michelle, they're a 38HH :dohh: I get alot of pain in the bottom of my back and didn't think it was my boobs doing it but when I put my head right forward I can feel the pain, it's like a string pulling the miscle at the bottom of my back. Ouch! Bit I'm still big everywhere else.

I seen some of Jezza, those 2 girls were a delight weren't they?! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, you're amazing :hugs: and you definately do NOT look 16st - hell I wish I was 16st lol. Believe it or not (and if you seen me in the flesh lol) I'm over 18 and a half st, could be closer to 19st :dohh: I lost just over 1st before I fell pregnant and got down to just under 17st and was starting to feel pretty good because I was so motivated. I've started my healthy eating so that I don't put on too much more in the 3rd tri. BUT, even though I'm big, it doesn't bother me TOO much because I know I can lose it, and I will. 6 weeks after this baby is born, I will be at my slimming world class and Zumba lol. Thanks again, you're fantastic xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ceecee, you're amazing :hugs: and you definately do NOT look 16st - hell I wish I was 16st lol. Believe it or not (and if you seen me in the flesh lol) I'm over 18 and a half st, could be closer to 19st :dohh: I lost just over 1st before I fell pregnant and got down to just under 17st and was starting to feel pretty good because I was so motivated. I've started my healthy eating so that I don't put on too much more in the 3rd tri. BUT, even though I'm big, it doesn't bother me TOO much because I know I can lose it, and I will. 6 weeks after this baby is born, I will be at my slimming world class and Zumba lol. Thanks again, you're fantastic xxxxxxxxxx

Zumba is amazing - I LOVE zumba! I'm not fantastic or anything hun, just honest and you will do it because you're such a strong person that whatever you put your mind to, you will do. You really are beautiful though hun so never forget it :hugs: XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe your boss is still not sorted out your pay! I agree with you, don't worry about offending him, he's obviously completely incapable and should not be in the job if he can't do it! Aww your hubby is so sweet! I doubt mine would even notice if that happened to me - I get a leg or arm sticking out the side every now and again but because I'm fat you cant really see it, just feel it stickin out :haha: I have this un shakable feeling that I'm gonna go early, like 3-4 weeks early - I don't know why and I can't shake it.
> 
> My friend was due on the 22nd Jan last year and one day I thought 'she's gonna have a boy on the 19th Jan weighing 7lbs 14oz' I couldn't explain where it came from but she has her son on the 20th Jan weighing 7lbs 15oz! I was one out on each lol. And I predicted Jayden would be born on the 18th March 2008 - and I was right :happydance: Hope I'm right this time too, but not too early - I just don't think I'm gonna get to August before she's born.
> 
> Vicki, I so wish I had a cleaner :rofl: Sorry about the bathroom though, that sucks :( Even if I could have someone to come in and do my windows, bathroom and over I'd be happy lol. xxx
> 
> a) you are not fat my lovely - you're womanly. Do you have to be lifted by crane? No? Then please stop referring to yourself as fat!! You're GORGEOUS sweetie and don't you forget it!
> 
> And b) check out your sixth sense!! I must admit I think Jessica will be a June baby but if she isn't I have a maximum of 7 weeks 6 days til she's here as I'm not allowed to go overdue :) :thumbup: :happydance: That soooo does not seem a long time now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! I think I'm gonna need a crane sometime soon just to turn over in bed - because of the SPD I can't even do a star fish in bed before Alan comes up :cry: and once I'm on a side I'm stuck there for AGES until I can pluck up the courage to more :rofl:
> 
> No, there's no denying that I am big, I'm classed as morbidly obese :rofl: but you probably wouldn't believe me if I told you my weight lol. I just can't wait to get the Limbo diet thread started after babies arrive!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> If it's any consolation, before I got pregnant I was classified as obese and I bet from photos you would never guess how much I weighed.... well I shall be honest and share because I am determined to make you feel better! I weighed 13 stone 13 pounds. In April 2007 I had decided to lose weight and had managed to get down to 10 stone 9 and I felt GREAT. I reached that weight in August of 2007 and in April 2008 I met DH and due to nice meals and wanting to spend all of my time with him (and thus not exercising) I put on all the weight I'd lost and then some!
> 
> My weight issues got so bad that due to not watching what I ate before my wedding I ended up having to swap my wedding dress two days before the ceremony because my dream dress no longer fitted. I look back on my wedding pictures with such self loathing its unreal. Then October last year I decided that I wanted to make that change and get down to a healthy, maintable weight for me at around 10st and I was determined.... then on October 28th I found out I was pregnant! I am so determined after Jessica is born that I will lose all the weight I need to because a) I don't want my yoyo dieting to set a bad example to her and b) I want to do everything in my power to lower the risk of getting type 2 diabetes after GD.
> 
> Claire, you are a gorgeous woman, you truly are. I hear you 'talk' on here and so wish I could give you a big cuddle in person and show you how gorgeous you are! We all have parts of our figures that we don't like and I don't think any of us will ever be truly happy with our weight or bodies throughout life but we just have to find whats right for us and go for it. At the moment I weigh 16 stone so worst case scenario I could go up to 16 stone 7 pounds before Jess is here, that leaves me 6.5 stone to lose to get to goal weight. It sounds like a mountain to climb but I'll get there because I have you wonderful ladies to spur me on. Did you know that I'm nearly qualified as an aerobics teacher? The reason I'm not fully qualified is because I was too scared to go back to do the last classes because I thought I was too fat next to all the gorgeous toned ladies that were there.
> 
> Sorry for the amazingly long essay and feel free to ignore me (possibly a good idea lol) but I just want to say you're beautiful, don't put yourself down and that I'm here if you ever want to talk. Big hugs XXXXClick to expand...

Awww Ceecee you always know the right thing to say. When i had my boobs i weighed about 12-13stone, then i had the reduction and they took 7lbs out :blush: and then i managed to get myself down to about 10.9st. But now im back up to just under 12. All my friends are perfectly slim aswell, i was always the more curvier one, but losing baby weight, and all losing it together is going to be an exciting thing to do. 

Wowwie claire, hh, where do you get your bras? I hated that bigger bras are more expensive, all my friends had 100s of bras and i had about 5 cause they were so expensive xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

P.s I agree with both of you, your both scrummy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I usually get them from Debenhams, but that's only if I'm REALLY treating myself, because they're about £28 a bra! Other than that I get them from the catalogue so I can pay them up over a longer period of time because they're so expensive. And you're right, I have 3 bras that I have to keep washing and wearing them, it's really annoying lol. Should really get some more!


----------



## CeeCee2010

And your scrummy too michelle - awww we're having a big limbo love in!! We'll all do it together (well obviously the ladies that want to we won't force anyone!) but will all lose the weight we want to together. I will never be really slim, thats just not how I'm built but I just want to be healthy and around 10st is good for me at 5 foot 6 :) I'm having no end of trouble trying to find 40dd bras :( Nobody seems to like doing them!! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I usually get them from Debenhams, but that's only if I'm REALLY treating myself, because they're about £28 a bra! Other than that I get them from the catalogue so I can pay them up over a longer period of time because they're so expensive. And you're right, I have 3 bras that I have to keep washing and wearing them, it's really annoying lol. Should really get some more!

You tried ebay?? I'm just looking on there now!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just for comparison, I'm gonna post some pics of me at various weights, just for myself to see, feel free to ignore! :haha: xxx


My 18th Birthday, about 11-12ish st


Just before my Hen Night - about 16st


Last June at my friends wedding - probably about 17.5st?

Can't wait to get back into that dress again, then chuck it out when it gets too big!!!! :rofl: 

My Sky has just broke! Tele's just went blue and I was waiting for the woman with the huge boobs to come on! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

CeeCee, you should absolutely carry on with your aerobics teacher stuff! I would be FAR more likely to go to an aerobics class run by someone who looked normal and not some tanned, amazonian woman with impossibly long legs and staggering cheekbones. Now of course you may well already be tanned, amazonian, long-legged and with staggering cheekbones, in which case I hate you. Haha! When I was at uni I went to an aerobics class run by a lovely lady called Ann -the gym was packed every week when she was doing it simply because she was quite short, a bit wobbly and with quite a big bum. She was also a really good teacher and made it good fun which is the aim, non?

The weight issue is a constant battle with me too. I was fairly hefty when I got married (love that corsetry) at around 13.5 stone, then in the first year after marriage I piled on another stone. Last July we went on a first-anniversary holiday to Ireland and I was revolted by the photos of myself so I went on a healthy-eating and exercise spree whilst at the same time trying to conceive this little munchkin. I managed to lose the best part of two stone in about 4 months then I got preggers - all I did was interval running two or three times a week and eating less. I was so proud of myself and even now, nearly 28 weeks preggo, I weigh less than I did on that Ireland holiday. Woop! We can all do it afterwards ladies - I think the limbo thread will then become Limbo Ladies Lose Lard! And our bodies are doing these amazing things too, let's not forget that - I am still shocked every day that it's capable of doing all this stuff! 

Claire, I'm due on 6th August. When do you reckon I'll have the bub, what gender and what weight? Let's test your spooky senses!!

The cleaner is the best thing I've ever done. She is like a goddess to me! Although I've just remembered I forgot to get my hair out of the shower plughole this morning which is one job I just can't bear the thought of her having to do! With us both out of the house for about 13-14 hours a day every day we just have no time to clean, it's definitely a luxury but so worthwhile. I love going home on Thursdays and smelling my clean house.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki, I'm gonna go for the 8th August, blue bump weighing 7lbs 6oz................ That is a total guestimate! But I'm getting a 'vibe' from the date lol.

My sky has broke so I've just put on Dirty Dancing in Blu Ray :happydance: Lol 

And I'm with Vicki, I'd be more likely to go to an aerobics class where a real woman is doing it as apposed to a stick insect jumped up on caffine :rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> CeeCee, you should absolutely carry on with your aerobics teacher stuff! I would be FAR more likely to go to an aerobics class run by someone who looked normal and not some tanned, amazonian woman with impossibly long legs and staggering cheekbones. Now of course you may well already be tanned, amazonian, long-legged and with staggering cheekbones, in which case I hate you. Haha! When I was at uni I went to an aerobics class run by a lovely lady called Ann -the gym was packed every week when she was doing it simply because she was quite short, a bit wobbly and with quite a big bum. She was also a really good teacher and made it good fun which is the aim, non?
> 
> The weight issue is a constant battle with me too. I was fairly hefty when I got married (love that corsetry) at around 13.5 stone, then in the first year after marriage I piled on another stone. Last July we went on a first-anniversary holiday to Ireland and I was revolted by the photos of myself so I went on a healthy-eating and exercise spree whilst at the same time trying to conceive this little munchkin. I managed to lose the best part of two stone in about 4 months then I got preggers - all I did was interval running two or three times a week and eating less. I was so proud of myself and even now, nearly 28 weeks preggo, I weigh less than I did on that Ireland holiday. Woop! We can all do it afterwards ladies - I think the limbo thread will then become Limbo Ladies Lose Lard! And our bodies are doing these amazing things too, let's not forget that - I am still shocked every day that it's capable of doing all this stuff!
> 
> Claire, I'm due on 6th August. When do you reckon I'll have the bub, what gender and what weight? Let's test your spooky senses!!
> 
> The cleaner is the best thing I've ever done. She is like a goddess to me! Although I've just remembered I forgot to get my hair out of the shower plughole this morning which is one job I just can't bear the thought of her having to do! With us both out of the house for about 13-14 hours a day every day we just have no time to clean, it's definitely a luxury but so worthwhile. I love going home on Thursdays and smelling my clean house.

Awww shucks - Lol nope I'm as pale as you get, 5 foot 6 and have pretty short legs lol so no need to hate me but you're right I need to finish off my course and do something for me :) And I love the title of 'Limbo Ladies Lose Lard' I think thats awesome!! xxx 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Vicki, I'm gonna go for the 8th August, blue bump weighing 7lbs 6oz................ That is a total guestimate! But I'm getting a 'vibe' from the date lol.
> 
> My sky has broke so I've just put on Dirty Dancing in Blu Ray :happydance: Lol
> 
> And I'm with Vicki, I'd be more likely to go to an aerobics class where a real woman is doing it as apposed to a stick insect jumped up on caffine :rofl: xxx

Ooh come on then Claire give us a guess for Jessica's arrival and weight! I should probably admit at this point that I was 9.5 pounds born :blush: so if my birth weight has any correlation on hers I feel better being honest lol xxx

P.s. dirty dancing is one of the best films of all time in my humble opinion. It's one i'm going to watch when I go on mat leave!! Ooh teh Swayze in Dirty Dancing... what would I give him out of ten in dirty dancing? Well I'd give him one!! Lol sorry poor joke I stole from DH! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Right you loved up ladies, im going shopping then to meet up with friends. Have a lovely day xxxxxxxxx

Claire you will be in that dress in no time xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Have a good day michelle! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Right you loved up ladies, im going shopping then to meet up with friends. Have a lovely day xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Claire you will be in that dress in no time xxx

Have a fab day hun! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

27th June for Jess............ weight? 8lbs 4oz...... :thumbup::baby:


----------



## yasmin13

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Just for comparison, I'm gonna post some pics of me at various weights, just for myself to see, feel free to ignore! :haha: xxx
> 
> View attachment 204599
> 
> My 18th Birthday, about 11-12ish st
> 
> View attachment 204600
> 
> Just before my Hen Night - about 16st
> 
> View attachment 204601
> 
> Last June at my friends wedding - probably about 17.5st?
> 
> Can't wait to get back into that dress again, then chuck it out when it gets too big!!!! :rofl:
> 
> My Sky has just broke! Tele's just went blue and I was waiting for the woman with the huge boobs to come on! xxx

Nice legs!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

When I was younger I used to watch Dirty Dancing all the time, I though his real name was Johnny Castle, and I had no clue what was going on with the whole 'knocked up' thing, I mean I literally had no idea what it all mean until I was about 16! So naive I am lol :rofl: But I am still desperate for a pair of those dancing shoes, wanted a pair since I was a wee girl! Wanted them from my prom, couldn't find them! Wanted them for my wedding, couldn't afford them! My fave bit in the entire film is where she's dancing on her tippy toes then it changes to her wearing the shoes............. give me goosebumps! Haha xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh Yasmin, you're very sweet! I have horrible legs though, my knees knock and I have fat knees! Haha, but thank you :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Claire your legs are amazing! And you must also be v. tall as you have no head... :-D

I'll take all of your predictions, sound good to me! Glad to see that single-handedly I can still bring gender-guessing to third trimester! 

Aah, Dirty Dancing. I love it also! Ooooohoooooooooooohhhh, huuuuungry eyes.... Good choice, better than Jezzer anyway! Never seen him move his snake hips around a DNA test.


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> 27th June for Jess............ weight? 8lbs 4oz...... :thumbup::baby:


Ooh - how exciting! It's going to go so quickly I think what with the house move and what not! Ooh lets see if you're right! I would be happy with an 8 pound 4 baby lol although my midwife has told me that a 2tug boat could fit through those hips" - how nice eh?! Lol X




yasmin13 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Just for comparison, I'm gonna post some pics of me at various weights, just for myself to see, feel free to ignore! :haha: xxx
> 
> View attachment 204599
> 
> My 18th Birthday, about 11-12ish st
> 
> View attachment 204600
> 
> Just before my Hen Night - about 16st
> 
> View attachment 204601
> 
> Last June at my friends wedding - probably about 17.5st?
> 
> Can't wait to get back into that dress again, then chuck it out when it gets too big!!!! :rofl:
> 
> My Sky has just broke! Tele's just went blue and I was waiting for the woman with the huge boobs to come on! xxx
> 
> Nice legs!Click to expand...

Agree with Yasmin here! xxx



ClaireMuir123 said:


> When I was younger I used to watch Dirty Dancing all the time, I though his real name was Johnny Castle, and I had no clue what was going on with the whole 'knocked up' thing, I mean I literally had no idea what it all mean until I was about 16! So naive I am lol :rofl: But I am still desperate for a pair of those dancing shoes, wanted a pair since I was a wee girl! Wanted them from my prom, couldn't find them! Wanted them for my wedding, couldn't afford them! My fave bit in the entire film is where she's dancing on her tippy toes then it changes to her wearing the shoes............. give me goosebumps! Haha xxxx

My favourite bit is the bit where Johnny is dancing with Baby after she's 'brought the melon' lol all men should have dancing lessons!!


----------



## yasmin13

Hey you need to accept a compliment and stop putting yourself down :)

Wasnt dirty dancing on last night? I've watched it so many times... and the songs... just brill!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> Claire your legs are amazing! And you must also be v. tall as you have no head... :-D
> 
> I'll take all of your predictions, sound good to me! Glad to see that single-handedly I can still bring gender-guessing to third trimester!
> 
> Aah, Dirty Dancing. I love it also! Ooooohoooooooooooohhhh, huuuuungry eyes.... Good choice, better than Jezzer anyway! Never seen him move his snake hips around a DNA test.

I 'predict' a blue bump, 8 pounds and 9th August lol complete guess!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I thank you for the compliments, I just don't get very many of them at all so I don't know how to take them well.............. :blush: Lol, but thanks :thumbup: Amd I'm not tall, only 5ft 5in lol xxx

Just watched the watermelon bit, now baby is pouring water in Robbies trousers :happydance: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I am so hungry!

I was big when I was in my late teens and early twenties and hubby says I still think of myself like that because I find it hard to believe I am beautiful. My body issues didn't go away after I lost the weight.

I also cant wait to get back in shape after birth. I'm definitely joining Slimming World.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yep, slimming world all the way for me! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol sounds like we're all going to slimming world! Well I've seen your pics Yasmin and you're bloody gorgeous too sunshine! 

Well in which case Claire I'm going to give you daily compliments until you get better at receiving them!! Job done!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

aaaaah just seen my shoe bit! :happydance:


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Ceecee xx

So what's for lunch?!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm giving myself 9 months to get the weight off and hoping I can do it in that time! I'm hoping that a bit comes off after Jess is born lol - a stone or a stone and a half would be nice!! that would only leave 5/5.5 stone left to shift lol


----------



## MrsPOP

I'm totally going to Slimming World too! I cannot CANNOT wait!!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, ceecee! I wish my hubby would pay me a compliment every now and again, then I might believe it :shrug: I tell him he looks lovely all the time and he does but I only get a compliment if I fish for one. Might need to have a chat about that one :dohh:


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Thanks Ceecee xx
> 
> So what's for lunch?!

I have no idea what I'm going to eat but I know I'm going to costa's to get a berry cooler - I've been craving one since I woke up this morning lol My taste buds are crying out for one!! 

And you're more than welcome my lovely! :) X


----------



## yasmin13

Hmmm looks like a pret lunch for me again.

So has any done slimming world before? How does it work? I've done weight watchers but I dont want to count points after birth.


----------



## CeeCee2010

MrsPOP said:


> I'm totally going to Slimming World too! I cannot CANNOT wait!!!!!

MrsPOP!! How are you hun?! Hows mat leave treating you? Still well I hope :) XXX



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Lol, ceecee! I wish my hubby would pay me a compliment every now and again, then I might believe it :shrug: I tell him he looks lovely all the time and he does but I only get a compliment if I fish for one. Might need to have a chat about that one :dohh:

I think you do need to have a chat about it hun. I know men are men and to be honest my DH was USELESS in the beginning but because he had been with his ex so long and they'd fallen out of love with each other they just stopped complimenting each other and then he forgot to pick the habit back up when he started dating me lol. Eventually I had it out with him when he called me beautiful for the first time and I ended up crying lol. I told him it was the first time he'd ever said it and it made me feel so wonderful I just wish he would tell me nice things more. Now not a day goes by where he doesn't tell me something nice and I always tell him he's gorgeous and what a lovely bum he has lol TMI but he does have a gorgeous bum and legs yummy!! Anywho, it's important to you hun that he says nice things and I think thats why you put yourself down so much because you don't hear nice things from the one person who should be telling you the most. xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yes like yasmin says how does slimming world actually work?! 

P.s. sorry claire if I'm too agony aunt-like today I must be having a 'venting' day or something! Sorry XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

Ladies, I must share with you this link my friend just sent me - the best shoes I have ever seen and cute whatever colour your bump!

https://www.inch-blue.com/uk/category/shoes-0-to-2-years

My mother-in-law does Slimming World (badly) and it does seem quite easy - it's either a red day or a green day and you decide how many of each day you want to do. There is then a list of 'syns' and you can have so many of those a day. So if you had a green day but you added a sausage to your meal that would class as a syn maybe? I'm not actually sure. But anyway, it seems a lot easier than WW and when dealing with a newborn the last thing I want to be doing is averaging out my points for the week so I know when I can have half a Twix. That said, I'm going to try just eating healthily and interval running again when I've recovered from birth/first month or so and see how I go. Essentially all diets are the same I've found - eat less, move more. My husband just told his mum to give him £4 a week instead and he'd tell her this sage advice.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

yasmin13 said:


> Hmmm looks like a pret lunch for me again.
> 
> So has any done slimming world before? How does it work? I've done weight watchers but I dont want to count points after birth.

I done it before I fell pregnant. Basically you have red and green days where you can have more meat one day and more pasta etc the next, but I haven't ever done those ones. I done extra easy, which is extra easy! Basically, al your fruit and veg are free, all meats with fat trimmed off, potatoes, low fat super noodles, dried noodles so you can have stir fry, and soo much more. I love it because you don't need to weigh anything like meats, veg etc. There are a few exceptions but I can't really remember alot of it :dohh: my memory is awful just now! Lol. I love it and can't wait to get back xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And ceecee, I just love how you take the time to really reply, it's one thing I'm not very good at lol.You're totally right, I need to talk to him about it. I don't think we've fallen out of love, I love him very much and I'm sure he loves me too. But being parents we've taken a back step in our relationship and it's quite hard to get it back on track right now, especially since I'm pregnant, tired, sore and grumpy............ I really need to work on my wifely skills lol xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

:waves: hey ceecee! Yeah I'm fine, mat leave has been ok so far, just so glad not to be stressing bout stupid work (although have to go in tomorrow morning :haha:). I'm going for a bridesmaid's dress fitting today, so I'm hoping to get some pics of me at 7 months pg in a BRIGHT PINK maxi length dress....I'm going to look like a total nobhead!!! :rofl:

slimming work is fab. You have the choice of 'green' days, 'red days' and 'extra easy'. Green days is where all your carbs are free foods (meaning you can eat as much as you want) and you can have a minimal portion of meat, red days are where all your meat is free and you can have a minimal portion of carbs, veg and most fruits are free on both days. And then you have 'healthy extras' which allows you 1 or 2 portions from each column of calcium or fibre rich foods (like bread, cereal, milk, cheese) and then you have 'syns' which are for the naughty things like fats and oils and treats and you can have 5-15 syns a day. Extra easy is where you can combine your carbs and meat but you have to have 'superfree' foods taking up 1/3rd of your plate to promote speedy weight loss.

It sounds complicated but honestly, it works. And you never ever go hungry.

A typical day for me (I used to do green days) were:

bowl of bran flakes and milk (healthy extras)

vegetable pasta or chicken and veg pasta or tuna pasta (the meat was a healthy extra and Mayo is syns)
fruit
yoghurt (muller lights are all free)

jacket potato and beans
spag bol (quorn is a free food)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Laura described it waaaay better than me! :rofl: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks for the info Claire and MrsPop.

I will go to a few classes and see how it goes after birth. My hubby wants to go to visit his family (abroad) about 4/5 months after baby is born so I want to lose weight for that. They are very honest and will tell me to my face if I have put on weight... not in a bad way but just to comment on the change. They aren't mean or horrible at all but I want to be able to feel good when I go there.


----------



## Vicki_g

Well all this chat about healthy eating has inspired me. I'm off to Pizza Express for a big pizza in a minute! I am feeling so shamed! But nevertheless still cramming it all in before tomorrow... 

Has anyone seen Samira recently?! She seems to have disappeared. Was wondering how her photoshoot thing went.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Enjoy your pizza Vicki! And I love your siggy! Lol xxx

I'm not sure where Samira has got to but she's fine, I have her on Facebook and the shoot went well :thumbup: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> And ceecee, I just love how you take the time to really reply, it's one thing I'm not very good at lol.You're totally right, I need to talk to him about it. I don't think we've fallen out of love, I love him very much and I'm sure he loves me too. But being parents we've taken a back step in our relationship and it's quite hard to get it back on track right now, especially since I'm pregnant, tired, sore and grumpy............ I really need to work on my wifely skills lol xxx


Sorry I didn't mean to imply that you'd fallen out of love with each other hun, just saying that my hubby did with his ex if that makes sense. I think you both love each other you've both just forgotten how to show each other. And you're pregnant sunshine. We're all grumpy,t ired, sore etc... men are supposed to look after us when we are like this lol. So don't put yourself under pressure to be more this or more that because you will end up being exhausted!! A good chat is in order me thinks hun and I know you can sort it all out XXX 




MrsPOP said:


> :waves: hey ceecee! Yeah I'm fine, mat leave has been ok so far, just so glad not to be stressing bout stupid work (although have to go in tomorrow morning :haha:). I'm going for a bridesmaid's dress fitting today, so I'm hoping to get some pics of me at 7 months pg in a BRIGHT PINK maxi length dress....I'm going to look like a total nobhead!!! :rofl:
> 
> slimming work is fab. You have the choice of 'green' days, 'red days' and 'extra easy'. Green days is where all your carbs are free foods (meaning you can eat as much as you want) and you can have a minimal portion of meat, red days are where all your meat is free and you can have a minimal portion of carbs, veg and most fruits are free on both days. And then you have 'healthy extras' which allows you 1 or 2 portions from each column of calcium or fibre rich foods (like bread, cereal, milk, cheese) and then you have 'syns' which are for the naughty things like fats and oils and treats and you can have 5-15 syns a day. Extra easy is where you can combine your carbs and meat but you have to have 'superfree' foods taking up 1/3rd of your plate to promote speedy weight loss.
> 
> It sounds complicated but honestly, it works. And you never ever go hungry.
> 
> A typical day for me (I used to do green days) were:
> 
> bowl of bran flakes and milk (healthy extras)
> 
> vegetable pasta or chicken and veg pasta or tuna pasta (the meat was a healthy extra and Mayo is syns)
> fruit
> yoghurt (muller lights are all free)
> 
> jacket potato and beans
> spag bol (quorn is a free food)

Ooh indeed thanks for the girlies - sounds easy enough to follow. Maybe I shall by the magazine first and see how I go with that!! Ooh I so want to see a picture of this dress lol !! XXX 



yasmin13 said:


> Thanks for the info Claire and MrsPop.
> 
> I will go to a few classes and see how it goes after birth. My hubby wants to go to visit his family (abroad) about 4/5 months after baby is born so I want to lose weight for that. They are very honest and will tell me to my face if I have put on weight... not in a bad way but just to comment on the change. They aren't mean or horrible at all but I want to be able to feel good when I go there.

My brother in laws wedding is in October so I'm hoping that I may be able to have dropped around 2.5 stone by then! Fingers crossed I can get some speedy weight loss or else everybody will be looking at me funny cos everybody else in the family is stick thin lol 



Vicki_g said:


> Well all this chat about healthy eating has inspired me. I'm off to Pizza Express for a big pizza in a minute! I am feeling so shamed! But nevertheless still cramming it all in before tomorrow...
> 
> Has anyone seen Samira recently?! She seems to have disappeared. Was wondering how her photoshoot thing went.

Samira is fine hun, she's just been away all over easter etc. She's a busy bee on facebook so I will tell her to get her butt back on here pronto! :) Mmmm pizza... I could so eat a proper italian style ham and mushroom pizza right now!! I have a real craving for mushrooms, fish and 3 berry fruit coolers of late lol Why are all my cravings bloody healthy lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> Well all this chat about healthy eating has inspired me. I'm off to Pizza Express for a big pizza in a minute! I am feeling so shamed! But nevertheless still cramming it all in before tomorrow...
> 
> Has anyone seen Samira recently?! She seems to have disappeared. Was wondering how her photoshoot thing went.

ha ha p.s. just noticed the signature lol love it!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

No, I know you weren't suggesting that! Hehe, I must admit, it feels like that sometimes. I know he loves me but I find myself wondering, is he 'in love' with me? Ah jeez, all I know is I'm a better mummy than I am a wife :rofl: should get an even keel on the go otherwise I'm gonna end up a SINGLE mummy - woops! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> No, I know you weren't suggesting that! Hehe, I must admit, it feels like that sometimes. I know he loves me but I find myself wondering, is he 'in love' with me? Ah jeez, all I know is I'm a better mummy than I am a wife :rofl: should get an even keel on the go otherwise I'm gonna end up a SINGLE mummy - woops! xxx

There's only one way to find out what your hubby thinks hun and that is to chat to him and ask him. You are an amazing mummy, I can tell that from your dedication and love for Jayden however you are also an amazing wife, if you weren't you wouldn't be so 'bothered' (for want of a better word) about trying to chat to hubby and trying to sort things out when they go a bit pete tong. If you weren't as a good a wife as you are you'd just say "do you know what? Sod it!" And let it be and let things just get so lost that there's no way back. You should pride yourself on the fact that you care about your family in its entirety (sp?) and that you are focused on not only being the best mother and wife you can be but also being the best you that you can be. You just need to learn to take a bloody compliment once in a while missus!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Pizza express... lovely. i used to have the ones with the salad in the middle so I wouldnt feel as bad! :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> No, I know you weren't suggesting that! Hehe, I must admit, it feels like that sometimes. I know he loves me but I find myself wondering, is he 'in love' with me? Ah jeez, all I know is I'm a better mummy than I am a wife :rofl: should get an even keel on the go otherwise I'm gonna end up a SINGLE mummy - woops! xxx
> 
> There's only one way to find out what your hubby thinks hun and that is to chat to him and ask him. You are an amazing mummy, I can tell that from your dedication and love for Jayden however you are also an amazing wife, if you weren't you wouldn't be so 'bothered' (for want of a better word) about trying to chat to hubby and trying to sort things out when they go a bit pete tong. If you weren't as a good a wife as you are you'd just say "do you know what? Sod it!" And let it be and let things just get so lost that there's no way back. You should pride yourself on the fact that you care about your family in its entirety (sp?) and that you are focused on not only being the best mother and wife you can be but also being the best you that you can be. You just need to learn to take a bloody compliment once in a while missus!! xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire hunny you are more than welcome :) XXX 

Ok so important question of lunch time...

Pizza Express, Pizza Hut or Domino's? Which one is your fave and why? 

I must admit it's a tough call but I think Pizza hut just edges it. I love the Domino's Spanish Sizzler Pizza buttttttttttt... Pizza hut have the cheesy bites and I LOVE them lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooh just seen the new link so il post what i put on there here

Hi girlies!!!!!!!!!!! Ceecee told me off hehe! so so sorry i took so long, i wanted to catch up on what I had missed before posting and then work was manic when i got back, piles and piles had grown on my desk from when i was away!!!! but im back now muuuhahahaha! 

I cant even think what ive done now! had the photo shoot, was soooo fab and the magazine comes out in June (mid i think) but is the July issue! and had my 4d scan last night! he is the most adorable little monster ever! it took 3 tries to get any good pics as he was hiding his face in my placenta and then when he moved he put his hands up!!! so i had to go for walks, then had tea n biscuits, then had to go for a jog! and then he showed his face!!!!! we ended up leaving at about 9.30 in the end.....we got there at 7.30!!!!!!! 

ok so im gona go read and see what u girlies have been up 2 hehe! xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Welcome back Samira!!! I've missed you!

Just sent this text to hubby so he's not getting it sprung on him tonight, let me know what you think.............

I think we need to talk :( I'm not entirely happy with the way things are at the moment. I dont feel like I really have a purpose as your wife, I am mummy and housekeeper - thats how I feel. I don't feel like a wife and I know you can't be happy with the way things are? I know I'm not the best wife ever but I find it hard to be the best I can while I'm not happy with the way we are just now. I don't get any compliments, I don't feel I'm appreicated as a mum. I don't want to hurt you baby but I think it needs sorted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Too much? Not enough? I know he'll text back and tell me I'm a great mummy, a great wife and think I'm gorgeous but it's words and I need actions. 

In other news, if my heartburn is anything to go by, I'm going to have an extremely hairy child!It's killing me! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Pizza express... love the dough balls.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oooh forgot the pizza question!

I haven't ever had a pizza express OR Dominos so Pizza Hut for me lol. I absoolutely adore the BBQ chicken pizza, with a BBQ base aswell, sooo yummy! Haven't had one for ages though....... this makes me sad lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Welcome back Samira!!! I've missed you!
> 
> Just sent this text to hubby so he's not getting it sprung on him tonight, let me know what you think.............
> 
> I think we need to talk :( I'm not entirely happy with the way things are at the moment. I dont feel like I really have a purpose as your wife, I am mummy and housekeeper - thats how I feel. I don't feel like a wife and I know you can't be happy with the way things are? I know I'm not the best wife ever but I find it hard to be the best I can while I'm not happy with the way we are just now. I don't get any compliments, I don't feel I'm appreicated as a mum. I don't want to hurt you baby but I think it needs sorted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Too much? Not enough? I know he'll text back and tell me I'm a great mummy, a great wife and think I'm gorgeous but it's words and I need actions.
> 
> In other news, if my heartburn is anything to go by, I'm going to have an extremely hairy child!It's killing me! xxx

I think if he replies with the message you suspect he will then you need to pursue it until you feel happy you've made progress. So many of us raise the initial issue and then feel better because we've raised it HOWEVER unless we take a further step and try to solve the issue then it will just rear its head again. Only if it does rear its head again further down the line then we tend to feel more resentful and fed up because we've talked about it before. Tell him that you need him to show you how much he cares... whether that be giving you loads of hugs and kisses, post it notes saying he loves you, organising a baby sitter so he can take you out for a surprise meal... little things like this can make a massive difference to a relationship and how we feel about our partners. In turn, maybe both of you need something thats just for yourself also. Like he already has his football but do you have a chance to get out for an hour or two of an evening and de-stress? All of these things make a difference and I think he needs to show you how much he cares and how beautiful he thinks you are but in turn you have to believe him when he does show you XXX 



yasmin13 said:


> Pizza express... love the dough balls.

Tee hee - this made me chuckle lol


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> ooh just seen the new link so il post what i put on there here
> 
> Hi girlies!!!!!!!!!!! Ceecee told me off hehe! so so sorry i took so long, i wanted to catch up on what I had missed before posting and then work was manic when i got back, piles and piles had grown on my desk from when i was away!!!! but im back now muuuhahahaha!
> 
> I cant even think what ive done now! had the photo shoot, was soooo fab and the magazine comes out in June (mid i think) but is the July issue! and had my 4d scan last night! he is the most adorable little monster ever! it took 3 tries to get any good pics as he was hiding his face in my placenta and then when he moved he put his hands up!!! so i had to go for walks, then had tea n biscuits, then had to go for a jog! and then he showed his face!!!!! we ended up leaving at about 9.30 in the end.....we got there at 7.30!!!!!!!
> 
> ok so im gona go read and see what u girlies have been up 2 hehe! xxxxx

I maybe told you off a little bit :blush: but its only cos we've missed you!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

You talk so much sense ceecee, you seem to have all the knowlegde about relationships and will give great advice, whereas I love helping people sort out issues they have with their babies or children, cos that's what I'm good at (see, I can compliment myself :haha:)

He texted back and said 'I'm sorry baby that you dont feel like a wife, that really upsets me as I want you to always be happy, we need to spend more time together, that I know. You prob feel like a housekeeper as ur always in the house, I've said before I don't mind you doing things, going out, you need to spend more time with adults xxxxxxx'

The thing is, and I've told him, I don't have anywhere to go or anything to do. I'm over 6 months pregnant and, to be honest, I have hardly any friends. The ones I do have, have their own lives and kids and no time for me, which I totally get, cos I have Jayden and know how hard it is. I just know it's going to get worse when baby comes and thats why we have to sort it now. Thank you for listening :hugs: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Aww he's understanding :)

Why don&#8217;t you suggest that once in a while you both do something as a couple, without the kids? Or do you do that already?

I also feel like I don&#8217;t have many friends. Sometimes it can feel lonely :(


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> You talk so much sense ceecee, you seem to have all the knowlegde about relationships and will give great advice, whereas I love helping people sort out issues they have with their babies or children, cos that's what I'm good at (see, I can compliment myself :haha:)
> 
> He texted back and said 'I'm sorry baby that you dont feel like a wife, that really upsets me as I want you to always be happy, we need to spend more time together, that I know. You prob feel like a housekeeper as ur always in the house, I've said before I don't mind you doing things, going out, you need to spend more time with adults xxxxxxx'
> 
> The thing is, and I've told him, I don't have anywhere to go or anything to do. I'm over 6 months pregnant and, to be honest, I have hardly any friends. The ones I do have, have their own lives and kids and no time for me, which I totally get, cos I have Jayden and know how hard it is. I just know it's going to get worse when baby comes and thats why we have to sort it now. Thank you for listening :hugs: xxx

Yay you complimented yourself - we have made progress this afternoon!! That's a good text back from your hubby hun. He recognises the fact you're not spending enough time together which is good! And as for not having anything to do you would be AMAZED at how much you can find to do if you truly want to get out and do something. I was moaning about this to DH the other week and he suggested so many things I hadn't thought of! It's vitally important though that you figure out something that you would like to do hun because otherwise you'll go mad feeling like 'the housekeeper'. Even if its for one hour once a week, it's amazing what that little amount of time can do for you. Maybe you could try swimming? or maybe an arts class? Book in for a massage/manicure/pedicure? Anything really! You're making really good steps in communicating with each other though and I think just by being really honest with each other and saying exactly what you feel, even if it means saying absolutely everything no matter how much it hurts, you'll find you sort everything out :) :hugs: XXXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Every now and then Jayden will stay with hubbys mum and dad and we'll go to the pics or something. But that's rare, and we struggle a bit with money, a trip to the pics these days costs about £30-40! Lol better getting a dvd and a takeaway. Going out for dinner is even more expensive lol. We'll figure something out I'm sure. I'm just glad he's understanding instead of brushing it off like he's done before xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Aww he's understanding :)
> 
> Why dont you suggest that once in a while you both do something as a couple, without the kids? Or do you do that already?
> 
> I also feel like I dont have many friends. Sometimes it can feel lonely :(

Well if ya didn't insist on living in London when I live near Portsmouth I would come for a cuppa with you lol. I don't have any friends where I live and I only have 2 truly great amazing best friends that I love to pieces. It can get lonely sometimes can't it? :hugs: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I understand that going out when you have a budget is hard... DH and I havent done it in a while but we used to look for free events, museums and galleries to go to. For dinner you could look for vouchers or use toptable offers?

But you know you dont have to go out. Take away, movies, you and hubby, spend some time together and talk about things, just to feel like a couple again xxx

Hope you guys can work out time for yourselves.

Do you work? Sorry I cant remember.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Sounds strange but I feel horrible guilty if I spend money on myself lol. I hate shopping and I'm only happy spending money if it's on my house, or Jayden lol. Massage wise etc, I just don't know how I feel about it. I have no nails for a manicure and the thought of someone touching my feet makes my skin crawl! Lol. I'm not entirely sure I WANT to be out of the house, I'm happy sitting in my own wee house most of the time and feel guilty if I'm out without Jayden :rofl: Oh I think I need some serious therapy!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

CeeCee2010 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Aww he's understanding :)
> 
> Why dont you suggest that once in a while you both do something as a couple, without the kids? Or do you do that already?
> 
> I also feel like I dont have many friends. Sometimes it can feel lonely :(
> 
> Well if ya didn't insist on living in London when I live near Portsmouth I would come for a cuppa with you lol. I don't have any friends where I live and I only have 2 truly great amazing best friends that I love to pieces. It can get lonely sometimes can't it? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Lol it does... DH is my best friend :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Every now and then Jayden will stay with hubbys mum and dad and we'll go to the pics or something. But that's rare, and we struggle a bit with money, a trip to the pics these days costs about £30-40! Lol better getting a dvd and a takeaway. Going out for dinner is even more expensive lol. We'll figure something out I'm sure. I'm just glad he's understanding instead of brushing it off like he's done before xxx

I know this sounds really stupid (because most people laugh when I say this) but when me and DH had just got married and we were short on money we used to plan a 'free' date night once a week taking it in turns. We used to do things like cook burgers or hot dogs and then go for a picnic in the car overlooking somewhere whilst having a good cuddle and a chat. I apologise for the TMI nature of this next date night but here goes lol ... one night he put the picnic blanket in our front room, lit loads of candles and had cooked a meal. After the meal he gave me some nice undies (from Peacocks so not expensive :)) :blush: and had made chocolate covered strawberries and well.. we had a lovely romantic night!! Sometimes it's not about getting out, it's just about doing something spontaneous so that you spice things up a little. 

I'm sorry if thats far too much information for everybody or sounds silly, I just wanted to say you can think of things to do without spending loads XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

yasmin13 said:


> I understand that going out when you have a budget is hard... DH and I havent done it in a while but we used to look for free events, museums and galleries to go to. For dinner you could look for vouchers or use toptable offers?
> 
> But you know you dont have to go out. Take away, movies, you and hubby, spend some time together and talk about things, just to feel like a couple again xxx
> 
> Hope you guys can work out time for yourselves.
> 
> Do you work? Sorry I cant remember.

I work but not been for ages because of this SPD and now signed off til maternity leave.

And ceecee, I think that's one of the sweetest things I've ever heard :cloud9: I think I'll send Alan down to meet your hubby for some 'good husband lessons' lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Aww he's understanding :)
> 
> Why dont you suggest that once in a while you both do something as a couple, without the kids? Or do you do that already?
> 
> I also feel like I dont have many friends. Sometimes it can feel lonely :(
> 
> Well if ya didn't insist on living in London when I live near Portsmouth I would come for a cuppa with you lol. I don't have any friends where I live and I only have 2 truly great amazing best friends that I love to pieces. It can get lonely sometimes can't it? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol it does... DH is my best friend :)Click to expand...

Likewise :) DH is my best friend and so much more lol but not including him I have 2. Doesn't seem a lot really does it? :) xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Lol Ceecee I did the whole candle thing when we were dating... but I didnt cook then so I got a kebab!! lol not romantic at all but hey we had fun!


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Sounds strange but I feel horrible guilty if I spend money on myself lol. I hate shopping and I'm only happy spending money if it's on my house, or Jayden lol. Massage wise etc, I just don't know how I feel about it. I have no nails for a manicure and the thought of someone touching my feet makes my skin crawl! Lol. I'm not entirely sure I WANT to be out of the house, I'm happy sitting in my own wee house most of the time and feel guilty if I'm out without Jayden :rofl: Oh I think I need some serious therapy!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

My friend was exactly the same hun, wouldn't leave the house without her little boy and wanted to just be at home. However, its not until you experience having that time to yourself that you realise how important it is and how good it feels. I have no nails - I can still get my hands massaged and nails painted a pretty colour! I have a weird foot phobia however somebody else looking after my feet for 20 mins is bliss! And massage wise - go for it! It may even help your SPD a bit! You won't know until you try though hun. And you shouldn't feel guilty about spending money on yourself hun. I wasn't working just after DH and I got married and so wouldn't spend any money on myself for anything. It wasn't until DH dragged me to the hairdresser and paid for my hair cut, then took me shopping that I realised I'd lost all confidence in myself because I wasn't looking after myself. You too need to look after you missus. Even if it's a bargain £5 vest top from Primark, it makes a difference :) xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I have a few friends but other than DH there isn&#8217;t anyone else I can go to. I had lots of friends a few years back but I learnt that they weren&#8217;t real friends that stick around for the hard times, that are loyal and true.

I used to go to the Idea store to learn massage and they did a whole variety of classes, from cooking to languages. And if you were unemployed or on low income they practically let you do it for free!

You could still look into classes run by your local borough? Maybe something that allows kids too?


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> I understand that going out when you have a budget is hard... DH and I havent done it in a while but we used to look for free events, museums and galleries to go to. For dinner you could look for vouchers or use toptable offers?
> 
> But you know you dont have to go out. Take away, movies, you and hubby, spend some time together and talk about things, just to feel like a couple again xxx
> 
> Hope you guys can work out time for yourselves.
> 
> Do you work? Sorry I cant remember.
> 
> I work but not been for ages because of this SPD and now signed off til maternity leave.
> 
> And ceecee, I think that's one of the sweetest things I've ever heard :cloud9: I think I'll send Alan down to meet your hubby for some 'good husband lessons' lol xxxClick to expand...

Lol I do admit my DH is pretty darn cute bless him. I truly couldn't wish for a better husband HOWEVER he has his moments too lol. Like I was struggling to get out of the shower the other night and I yelled downstairs for him to come up and he had selective hearing because Liverpool were playing lol After I screamed at the top of my lungs though he did come to my aid and when I switched the match of for all of 2 minutes he realised the error of his ways lol. Men are like puppies lol just need a little bit of training! xxx 



yasmin13 said:


> Lol Ceecee I did the whole candle thing when we were dating... but I didnt cook then so I got a kebab!! lol not romantic at all but hey we had fun!

Lol exactly!! Doesn't matter if it's a kebab or 6 course fancy meal, it's all about having fun and being together :)


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee is right. You need that time to yourself and you need to feel good about yourself. I sometimes go to Saks academy for my haircuts (£8 for cut and blowdry). I noticed that some of these academies also do cheap massages and manicures. Maybe you could check out if you have anything like that near you?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks so much for all the suggestions and I'll definately be taking it all on board! You all are amazing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> I have a few friends but other than DH there isnt anyone else I can go to. I had lots of friends a few years back but I learnt that they werent real friends that stick around for the hard times, that are loyal and true.
> 
> I used to go to the Idea store to learn massage and they did a whole variety of classes, from cooking to languages. And if you were unemployed or on low income they practically let you do it for free!
> 
> You could still look into classes run by your local borough? Maybe something that allows kids too?

Thats a brill idea Yasmin! 

Sorry to hear about your friends, I learned that lesson too when I moved. But true friendship is about quality not quantity and so I know I'm blessed to have DH as my best friend and my two girly friends that I've grown up with are always there for me and vice versa. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I just googled something...

https://www.south-lanarkshire-colle...es/College-Facilities/hairdressing-salon.html

They do cuts for £7-£9 and massages for £10!! Very cheap. If you arent sure about the hair then just go for the pampering instead :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww CeeCee, does sound like you've got yourself a good 'un there :) 
Claire- I would kill for your legs! They're fabulous :D My calves are one of my worst features by far (even when I've lost weight, they stay annoyingly chunky!) so I'm green with envy right now!
I was nudging 13 stone when I got pregnant and I reckon I've put at least a couple of stones on since. I've yo-yoed for about 10 years now. Have been anywhere from 10 stone to 15 stone. Have done WW a couple of times and did well on it once, losing 3 and a half stone. I went to one SW meeting once but I go so freaked out that I never went back. The group was really clicky and the leader went around asking everyone their weight and how much they'd lost/gained that week! (I'm sure they're not meant to do that, are they?!). I'd like to try and do it on my own once the baby is here but my willpower can be very hit and miss sometimes!!

As for the great pizza debate, whilst I do like the Domino's Meteor, my vote goes to Pizza Hut. Love the fluffy pan base on their pizzas :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire & Yasmin - thats what we're here for and Yasmin is officially the go to person and finding things out !! That was speedy work there love!

Kim - Tell me about it lol my calves are always really chunky but I've always been into running, playing football and rugby etc and unfortunately no amoutn of my aerobics or dance classes slimmed them down! It sucks when you can't wear knee high boots with a zip doesn't it lol! Nope they're definitely not supposed to do that I would imagine - maybe just a bad leader of the meeting... perhaps you should try one with a different leader and see how you fare? 

Only problem with this pizza debate is its making me incredibly hungry! Lol 

XXX


----------



## yasmin13

Ahaha! I love looking for a good bargain and deals :)

Going to pop to the bank&#8230; intend to take my time. Really want it to be 5.15 already.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank you so much Yasmin, will be looking into that!!!

At my slimming world class at the end she'd tell everyone (who stayed for the meeting) how much ech person had lost or gained, but it wasn't done in a malicious way, it was encouraging. I lost 8.5lbs in my 1st week there and it was great having praise from the class at the end! But she never ever revealed anyones weight. That's just silly.

This heartburn is KILLING me! And I have a horrible pain in my side, it's like a twitch and sooo annoying and quite sore. I think I might hoover my living room rug (still haven't done it lol) then go to bed for an hour, I'm shattered lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Ahaha! I love looking for a good bargain and deals :)
> 
> Going to pop to the bank intend to take my time. Really want it to be 5.15 already.

Lol my boss is out all day on training so I closed up from 12 til 1 lol oh well girls gotta eat!! I can't wait for 5.30 to come around!! Only 2 and 3/4 hours left!! 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Thank you so much Yasmin, will be looking into that!!!
> 
> At my slimming world class at the end she'd tell everyone (who stayed for the meeting) how much ech person had lost or gained, but it wasn't done in a malicious way, it was encouraging. I lost 8.5lbs in my 1st week there and it was great having praise from the class at the end! But she never ever revealed anyones weight. That's just silly.
> 
> This heartburn is KILLING me! And I have a horrible pain in my side, it's like a twitch and sooo annoying and quite sore. I think I might hoover my living room rug (still haven't done it lol) then go to bed for an hour, I'm shattered lol xxx

Bless you hun. I suffered horrific heartburn for around 3 weeks then nothing so if the old wives tale is true poor Jess will be bald :(

You go rest up my lovely, you need energy for chatting to hubby tonight!! XXX


----------



## yasmin13

You're welcome Claire... Just make sure you do something to change your situation now so you feel happier :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

All this talk of massages has made me want one now so I'm currently looking for somewhere in my area that does it. I clicked on a very interesting site which was something to do with massage but not what I was looking for if ya know what I mean!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Just wanted to say you're all fabulous, gorgeous ladies! And I know alot of us are unhappy with our weight, and I have no doubt we'll be support to eachother when we are on the mission to lose weight after baby. 

Yasmin- I hope 5;15 comes quickly for you! & also what you said earlier about friends, Since i've become pregnant everyone has left me. Yep everyone pretty much. The only person I see are my parents and boyfriend. And the only people who bother to stay in touch are some girls in work. Life long friends have vanished. Not really friends hey!

Ceecee- How is the GD going hun?

Claire- I have to agree, you have great legs!!. Good luck with the chat later xx

Kim- I've also yoyo'd for a while. Finally got it undercontrol and lots a tonne of weight and became pregnant! Take that PCOS.

Vicki- Thankyou! cutest shoes ever!

Samira- welcome back! can't wait to see this magazine.! xx


----------



## yasmin13

You should find out if there are colleges nearby that need models for massage courses. I used to do a massage course and used my friends all the time.

DH complains how he has a masseuse wife and doesnt get any massages!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Just wanted to say you're all fabulous, gorgeous ladies! And I know alot of us are unhappy with our weight, and I have no doubt we'll be support to eachother when we are on the mission to lose weight after baby.
> 
> Yasmin- I hope 5;15 comes quickly for you! & also what you said earlier about friends, Since i've become pregnant everyone has left me. Yep everyone pretty much. The only person I see are my parents and boyfriend. And the only people who bother to stay in touch are some girls in work. Life long friends have vanished. Not really friends hey!
> 
> Ceecee- How is the GD going hun?
> 
> Claire- I have to agree, you have great legs!!. Good luck with the chat later xx
> 
> Kim- I've also yoyo'd for a while. Finally got it undercontrol and lots a tonne of weight and became pregnant! Take that PCOS.
> 
> Vicki- Thankyou! cutest shoes ever!
> 
> Samira- welcome back! can't wait to see this magazine.! xx

GD is ok thankfully - had a bit of stressful week and had a few high results but saw the diabetes team yesterday and they didn't seem concerned in the slightest :) And thanks for asking as you've just reminded my I need to check my blood sugar lol oops! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> You should find out if there are colleges nearby that need models for massage courses. I used to do a massage course and used my friends all the time.
> 
> DH complains how he has a masseuse wife and doesnt get any massages!

Lol this is how good my husband is - he actually asks to massage me lol. He says "I can see you're in pain - please can I rub your feet/back/legs?" Lol he's brilliant - he even paints my toenails for me, the first few attempts were shoddy but he's getting pretty darn good at it now lol. And bless your hubby, he'll start having massages after your gorgeous bubba is here and until then he can massage you!! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

CeeCee2010 said:


> Lol this is how good my husband is - he actually asks to massage me lol. He says "I can see you're in pain - please can I rub your feet/back/legs?" Lol he's brilliant - he even paints my toenails for me, the first few attempts were shoddy but he's getting pretty darn good at it now lol. And bless your hubby, he'll start having massages after your gorgeous bubba is here and until then he can massage you!! xxx

Can we say JEALOUS. Glad your levels are ok! I had a funny week too but they settled down. So far so good!x x


----------



## yasmin13

The last few 'close' friends I've had seemed to get jealous when I met my DH, to the extent where she tried to cause problems between us and excluded me from the group :( Anyways I'm better off without people like that.


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee you are so lucky! Lol I should say that mine does try but he forgets that I like a gentle touch. He's too rough for me!


----------



## Rachyroux

Update on me-

Had hospital appointment this morning
. Measured my bump, all seems fine, but routine scan in a fortnight to see if she's not too big.
. I'm weighing less than I did two months ago, but the baby is gaining weight i'm just eating healthier due to GD. So they aren't concerned
.GD seems fine, they don't want to put me on meds


Biggest news of all
My father just handed me £1000
lent to him by my Nana..
Looks like We'll have a house/flat after all
:'( I'm so in shock and so greatful!


----------



## yasmin13

So happy for you Rachyroux :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Rachy, that's wonderful news!!! You must be SO relieved :) Sounds like you've got a good dad and nana there. You can look forward to being in your own home now for when your princess arrives :D Glad to hear that it all went well at the hospital too.

CeeCee and Claire- sounds like I definitely went to the wrong meeting! I think I'm going to see how I feel once bubba is here and maybe look for another meeting. I'm sure there's tons around here.


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou Yasmin & Kim :hugs: It's a massive relief , it's lifed instantly. I'm so lucky. I didn't want to ask anyone for money so I didn't, Jeff even started selling his guitars bless him.. and it's made me realise just how much my parents care for me. Close to tears! me and OH will now be going to as many viewings as possible, as we don't want to settle for the first one we saw, and now we have the money ready for when we need it. Oh god it's such a weight lifted, it really is. Thankyou to all you ladies, you were right, it turned out ok in the end!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just had a quick read though and Rach, I'm so happy for you!!!!!! You'll have a little house and be away from your brother (I think I remember reading it, sorry if I have it wrong)

Back to tidying! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou Claire! yes away from the little brat! I know he's my brother, and I do care about him, but the thing is he doesn't give a shite about me, or my belongings. So I'd rather leave him think about what he's done (if he has a concience) to me for years before I start being all nicey to him.! So relieved, he would've stressed me out too much! 
Have fun tidying! 
xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol this is how good my husband is - he actually asks to massage me lol. He says "I can see you're in pain - please can I rub your feet/back/legs?" Lol he's brilliant - he even paints my toenails for me, the first few attempts were shoddy but he's getting pretty darn good at it now lol. And bless your hubby, he'll start having massages after your gorgeous bubba is here and until then he can massage you!! xxx
> 
> Can we say JEALOUS. Glad your levels are ok! I had a funny week too but they settled down. So far so good!x xClick to expand...

Lol bless him he's a keeper :) and I'm a very lucky girl XXX 



yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee you are so lucky! Lol I should say that mine does try but he forgets that I like a gentle touch. He's too rough for me!


Lol yeah I thought hubby was trying to knead bread when he first tried it but thankfully he's much better now and I actually feel better after a massage rather than feeling like I've gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson lol xxx




Rachyroux said:


> Update on me-
> 
> Had hospital appointment this morning
> . Measured my bump, all seems fine, but routine scan in a fortnight to see if she's not too big.
> . I'm weighing less than I did two months ago, but the baby is gaining weight i'm just eating healthier due to GD. So they aren't concerned
> .GD seems fine, they don't want to put me on meds
> 
> 
> Biggest news of all
> My father just handed me £1000
> lent to him by my Nana..
> Looks like We'll have a house/flat after all
> :'( I'm so in shock and so greatful!

Yay on the GD front - I haven't had a growth scan... should I be??! And even bigger massive yay on the £1000!!! What fab news hun :) :hugs: xxx



Waitin4astork said:


> Oh Rachy, that's wonderful news!!! You must be SO relieved :) Sounds like you've got a good dad and nana there. You can look forward to being in your own home now for when your princess arrives :D Glad to hear that it all went well at the hospital too.
> 
> CeeCee and Claire- sounds like I definitely went to the wrong meeting! I think I'm going to see how I feel once bubba is here and maybe look for another meeting. I'm sure there's tons around here.

It took me 20 mins to walk into my first Rosemary Conley class lol I kept walking up to the door and looking in then walking away lol eventually the leader came out to me and said "Would you like to come in or would you rather just watch from outside?" Lol quite comical really!! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Ceecee- I get seen by diabetics team every two- three weeks, then after them I get seen by a consultant. Who gives me a quick scan (she didn't today however)
Last time she saw baby was a tiny bit small on the quick scan so reffered me for a growth scan for the following fortnight.. They measured my bump today and said as it was measuring average they didn't want to scan me today as there is only one ultrasound machine which i'd have to wait hours for, but if my bump had measured big I would've had to be seen and scanned. So they've given me another growth scan appointment for two weeks time. 
I assumed you got scanned every few weeks with GD but that's because i've always had them! so I'm not sure if it's the norm. Maybe ask about it? When was your last scan? xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Ceecee- I get seen by diabetics team every two- three weeks, then after them I get seen by a consultant. Who gives me a quick scan (she didn't today however)
> Last time she saw baby was a tiny bit small on the quick scan so reffered me for a growth scan for the following fortnight.. They measured my bump today and said as it was measuring average they didn't want to scan me today as there is only one ultrasound machine which i'd have to wait hours for, but if my bump had measured big I would've had to be seen and scanned. So they've given me another growth scan appointment for two weeks time.
> I assumed you got scanned every few weeks with GD but that's because i've always had them! so I'm not sure if it's the norm. Maybe ask about it? When was your last scan? xxx

I've only seen the diabetes team 3 times now over a space of 4ish weeks so maybe its because I haven't seen a consultant? But they haven't mentioned an actual consultant to me? They don't even measure my bump... Hmmm. Last scan was 20 weeks and my MW said they'd scan me around 34 weeks but the actual diabetes team have mentioned nothing. The tale gets curiouser and curiouser lol glad your measurements are coming out ok though hun :) xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

I saw a consultant from the beginning because of my PCOS. I would just ask them next time you see them something like "Could my Gd affect my baby's size? is there need for me to have a scan to have a check of the growth of her?"
Etc, better to ask I suppose, I'm thinking they should have scanned you! we usually develop GD at about 20 weeks. So seeing as you could've had GD for 12 weeks I recon you should've been scanned. Don't take my word for it, I just thought it would be common sense. Veeery curious haha.xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> I saw a consultant from the beginning because of my PCOS. I would just ask them next time you see them something like "Could my Gd affect my baby's size? is there need for me to have a scan to have a check of the growth of her?"
> Etc, better to ask I suppose, I'm thinking they should have scanned you! we usually develop GD at about 20 weeks. So seeing as you could've had GD for 12 weeks I recon you should've been scanned. Don't take my word for it, I just thought it would be common sense. Veeery curious haha.xxxx

Hmmm I might take hubby along to the next appointment as he's brilliant at asking for things lol We got our sky+ box free because he just asked for it in a very serious manner lol Thanks hun XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

Haha that's a very handy trait to have! 
I would ask hun, I've been scanned 24th March, 28th april, growth scan beggining of may, 12th may,(today) and another growth scan on the 19th.
I'm just very curious as to why you haven't even had one. Maybe it's because your levels are fine they're assuming you don't need a scan, but my levels have also been ok. Or maybe hospitals are just different everywhere. Anyway I wish you luck hope you have a scan so you can see your lovely girly =D xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Haha that's a very handy trait to have!
> I would ask hun, I've been scanned 24th March, 28th april, growth scan beggining of may, 12th may,(today) and another growth scan on the 19th.
> I'm just very curious as to why you haven't even had one. Maybe it's because your levels are fine they're assuming you don't need a scan, but my levels have also been ok. Or maybe hospitals are just different everywhere. Anyway I wish you luck hope you have a scan so you can see your lovely girly =D xx

Thanks hun me too. As far as I know midwife says she's measuring fine but would just like a scan to know for sure :) XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

Yep it's always lovely to hear some reassurance and to see your baby girly :) xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm so bored in work lol trying to look up on twitter the names of the stars behind these super injunctions but can't seem to find it... lol I know its sad but hey gossip is gossip!!


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm bored and I'm at home! When do you plan on finishing work lovely??
I so fancy cheesecake. Just because someone made a thread about it. 
Even worse my mum has Ben & Jerrys Phish food icecream in the freezer. 
Deal or No Deal is on in about 5 minutes. I knew I should've applied, could've done with £250,000 haha.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ladies, I think I should give a special prize for baby brain moment of the century........ went to the toilet and as I went to flush it I seen that my pee was GREEN! I was halfway to my phone to call the hospital when I realised that I'd put on of those blue cistern blocks in last night :dohh: I swear, my head is scrambled!!! 

Update on the hubby situ, he wants to have SEX with me! :happydance: Lol, please ignore if you don't want to know but we haven't been intimate for months, I think the last time we had sex was when I was about 16-17 weeks pregnant and since then I've been too tired/sore so we've both been neglected in that area. But he texted back and said that he's happy to do things earlier in the evening and tidy up etc when I'm in bed, like cuddling infront of a film, eating a meal, have sex............. I almost fainted! :rofl:

But when I said 'you really want to have sex with a lump? lol' he replied 'I do but I don't want to hurt you or poke my baby girl in the head! And you're not a lump, you're my beautiful princess xxxxxx' I hope for his sake he's not just saying that :rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

My hubby keeps trying to make me go on who wants to be a millionaire lol (if it still exists) as I'm pretty good at guessing on that show lol. 

My GD saviour has been Ben and Jerry's Phish Food Frozen yogurt... tastes exactly the same but much less sugar! :) I made my own cheesecake the other day with less sugar in and it was ok - lol better with suagr though! 

I finish work on the 26th - 2 weeks today!! Yippee!! Can't bloody wait! How are all your aches and pains my lovely? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Gawd, if I'm diagnosed with GD my boss is going to blow a fuse if I tell her I have to have yet more appointments and be out of the office even more regularly! She is not a great fan of preggo women it has to be said!! My fundal height was spot on last week so fingers crossed all is well after the GTT.

Now then, I've just had to read about a thousand pages since this morning! This thread has turned into a love-in today! Claire, I think a few of us can sympathise on the not-many-friends thing. I moved to Wigan when I met my husband so the only people I really know are through him. My own friends are all over the place and my best bud is in Exeter so we see each other twice a year if that! Make sure you get out of the house, I think your hubby is right (nice text from him by the way) that you need to spend more time with grown-ups. Jayden is obviously your life because he's your baby but there's nothing stopping him having some time with his daddy whilst mummy goes and does something for herself. I've seen quite a few adverts in the paper and local shops etc near me for playgroups etc where you can meet other mums in the area, usually in church halls etc. That way you don't have to leave your boy but you also get some adult chat. Do you have an NCT group or similar locally as well? You could volunteer for stuff like that and they'll all have kids too so will be able to support you and hopefully give you a bit of a network. Put yourself about lady!

Samira: good to see you back and can't wait to see this magazine spread! 

Rachy: AMAZING news on the money situation - told you it would sort itself out somehow! Good luck with the hunting.

Everyone: I had an enormous Romana pizza at Pizza Express which had loads of bechamel sauce, cheese, mushrooms and ham on it. I am nicely full but nevertheless continuing my day of massive amounts of food with Gourmet Burger Kitchen later! If I have got GD, I'm going out with a bang! Ha! 

Pizza debate - hmm, unsure. Last time I had Pizza Hut it was cold and greasy and basically a bit rubbish. Dominos I LOVE but a bit overpriced. Nice dipping sauce though. Pizza Express has lots of choice though and they always have a few new things to try so I will say there! Oh yes, and we were talking about TV shows etc over lunch. Turns out my trainee has a weird crush on Tom Selleck!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ladies, I think I should give a special prize for baby brain moment of the century........ went to the toilet and as I went to flush it I seen that my pee was GREEN! I was halfway to my phone to call the hospital when I realised that I'd put on of those blue cistern blocks in last night :dohh: I swear, my head is scrambled!!!
> 
> Update on the hubby situ, he wants to have SEX with me! :happydance: Lol, please ignore if you don't want to know but we haven't been intimate for months, I think the last time we had sex was when I was about 16-17 weeks pregnant and since then I've been too tired/sore so we've both been neglected in that area. But he texted back and said that he's happy to do things earlier in the evening and tidy up etc when I'm in bed, like cuddling infront of a film, eating a meal, have sex............. I almost fainted! :rofl:
> 
> But when I said 'you really want to have sex with a lump? lol' he replied 'I do but I don't want to hurt you or poke my baby girl in the head! And you're not a lump, you're my beautiful princess xxxxxx' I hope for his sake he's not just saying that :rofl: xxx

Yay!! Lmao at the poking baby in the head comment - why do all men think they have a penis the size of a cucumber lol. As you said earlier this is what you've wanted to hear and its brill he's saying it just when you chat to him when he comes home gently tell him you want these kinds of comments in every day life not just when he's reminded to do it :) I'm proper chuffed for you though... ooh you might be getting some nookie tonight lovey!! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ladies, I think I should give a special prize for baby brain moment of the century........ went to the toilet and as I went to flush it I seen that my pee was GREEN! I was halfway to my phone to call the hospital when I realised that I'd put on of those blue cistern blocks in last night :dohh: I swear, my head is scrambled!!!
> 
> Update on the hubby situ, he wants to have SEX with me! :happydance: Lol, please ignore if you don't want to know but we haven't been intimate for months, I think the last time we had sex was when I was about 16-17 weeks pregnant and since then I've been too tired/sore so we've both been neglected in that area. But he texted back and said that he's happy to do things earlier in the evening and tidy up etc when I'm in bed, like cuddling infront of a film, eating a meal, have sex............. I almost fainted! :rofl:
> 
> But when I said 'you really want to have sex with a lump? lol' he replied 'I do but I don't want to hurt you or poke my baby girl in the head! And you're not a lump, you're my beautiful princess xxxxxx' I hope for his sake he's not just saying that :rofl: xxx

Claire your baby brain moment made me laugh out loud, seriously! hehe. 

I don't think it's TMI! I think it's lovely, and my Oh hasn't been too keen on having sex during pregnancy either, and it started making me feel a bit sad and neglected, but lastnight he was really nice to me, made me nice food, cleaned up, made me cups of tea, rubbed my back, cuddeled me alot and said "you're beautiful, I miss you whenever you're not here. I want to make love to you tonight" I nearly passed out haha. Especially as I have a crazy high drive at the moment and have missed our "intamate" times so much! hehe just reassure your DH that it wont hurt the baby, many men fear this!


----------



## Vicki_g

Claire, I have a tear in my eye! Bless him. And tell him he's not that 'blessed' that he'd be able to poke her in the head, ha! Unless he is of course. You can keep that info to yourself!


----------



## Rachyroux

Ceecee- excited FOR you that you'll be finishing soon :) bet you can't wait. I'll have to look for that frozen yoghurt mmm.! I'm doing ok, my back is buggered because of my overly large boobies but i'm ok!
I also think you win quote of the day with

"*why do all men think they have a penis the size of a cucumber lol.*"

Vicki- Thankyou hun, good luck with your GTT. That pizza sounds sexy! I'm now veryyyy hungry haha.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I should give a special prize for baby brain moment of the century........ went to the toilet and as I went to flush it I seen that my pee was GREEN! I was halfway to my phone to call the hospital when I realised that I'd put on of those blue cistern blocks in last night :dohh: I swear, my head is scrambled!!!
> 
> Update on the hubby situ, he wants to have SEX with me! :happydance: Lol, please ignore if you don't want to know but we haven't been intimate for months, I think the last time we had sex was when I was about 16-17 weeks pregnant and since then I've been too tired/sore so we've both been neglected in that area. But he texted back and said that he's happy to do things earlier in the evening and tidy up etc when I'm in bed, like cuddling infront of a film, eating a meal, have sex............. I almost fainted! :rofl:
> 
> But when I said 'you really want to have sex with a lump? lol' he replied 'I do but I don't want to hurt you or poke my baby girl in the head! And you're not a lump, you're my beautiful princess xxxxxx' I hope for his sake he's not just saying that :rofl: xxx
> 
> Yay!! Lmao at the poking baby in the head comment - *why do all men think they have a penis the size of a cucumber* lol. As you said earlier this is what you've wanted to hear and its brill he's saying it just when you chat to him when he comes home gently tell him you want these kinds of comments in every day life not just when he's reminded to do it :) I'm proper chuffed for you though... ooh you might be getting some nookie tonight lovey!! xxxClick to expand...

This made me actually LOL! I didn't wanna say but........... :blush: :haha: I'll have to remind him to be gentle!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire - Really?!!! Wow lucky girl :wink: XXX 

Rachyroux - I aim to please lol glad I made you chuckle :) Sorry to hear your back is sore though hun :( But also glad that your OH wants to 'hop on the good foot and so the bad thing' with you :) 

Vicki - That pizza sounds LUSH!! Lol I'm sure your gtt will be fine - I am officially in awe of the amount of food you can eat before a gtt though - good work girl!! 

Lol my hubby is a bit worried about having full on nookie as he's worried about it bringing on labour but we have fun in other ways so to speak - sorry I know TMI!! I might try and make him have sex with me later though as I feel left out of the nookie bus lol xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Haha I'm also glad. It had "been a while" xD

Hehe good luck and hope you can hop on the nookie bus ;) 

I have to say though ladies I'm looking forward to some non pregnant sex!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Well not quite a full cucumber, that would be painful i suspect, but he's by no means small and DEFINATELY bigger than average :)

I have my GTT next Friday, looking forward to having a couple of hours in hospital where no-one can annoy me lol. I'm gonna have a big meal the night before too :happydance: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Good luck with your GTT Claire. :) xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh indeed not long til your GTT hun - you'll be fine! :) 

I apologise to all ladies if I lowered the tone with the cucumber comment lol it would appear that my already dirty mind has been amplified during pregnancy! Lol X


----------



## Rachyroux

Ceecee- don't apologise, like I said, quote of the day ;D haha.


----------



## Vicki_g

> I am officially in awe of the amount of food you can eat before a gtt though - good work girl!!

hahaha!!! Oh God, I can fair pack it away if required! Was funny once, we were having a meal with two other couples and the other ladies couldn't finish theirs so their other halves finished off the leftovers. My husband looked over and I had completely wiped the plate clean, he complained that there were never any leftovers for him! So true. 

We were going to have pudding at Pizza Express - dough balls with melted nutella!!! OMG! But everyone else is on a diet so I was the only one showing any interest. Seeing as I'd just eaten the biggest pizza on the menu as well it was probably a bit much.

I want to get on this nookie bus as well but every time I go in for a cuddle he's already snoring! Lol. We are the two most shattered people ever most of the time.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I think it's hilarious! Lol, don't change and certainly do not apologise! :haha: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Right ladies all this talk of food, I have to make something, no idea what but need something! haha. If I'm not on tonight i'll talk to you all in the morning :) good luck tonight Claire. With both the chat and the nookie hehe.
Love to you all xx


----------



## yasmin13

I didnt know they did dough balls with nutella!

Lol nope DH also doesnt want to wake the baby up so no sex for us.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> I am officially in awe of the amount of food you can eat before a gtt though - good work girl!!
> 
> hahaha!!! Oh God, I can fair pack it away if required! Was funny once, we were having a meal with two other couples and the other ladies couldn't finish theirs so their other halves finished off the leftovers. My husband looked over and I had completely wiped the plate clean, he complained that there were never any leftovers for him! So true.
> 
> We were going to have pudding at Pizza Express - dough balls with melted nutella!!! OMG! But everyone else is on a diet so I was the only one showing any interest. Seeing as I'd just eaten the biggest pizza on the menu as well it was probably a bit much.
> 
> I want to get on this nookie bus as well but every time I go in for a cuddle he's already snoring! Lol. We are the two most shattered people ever most of the time.Click to expand...


Lol my DH says the same since I got pregnant lol. He's a 16 stone, muscular, fit, ex rugby playing soldier. Last night we went for a meal and I polished off my 10oz gammon steak with egg, chips, salad, onion rings, breaded mushrooms and garlic cheesey bread and he failed to finish his mixed grill ha ha. It's not my fault I'm a hungry bugger. Growing my little girly has made me hungry!! Aww bless! Maybe you should go for when you wake up in the morning on weekends? You're already in bed then and you've just slept lol! xxx 




ClaireMuir123 said:


> I think it's hilarious! Lol, don't change and certainly do not apologise! :haha: xxx

Ok I shant change nore shall I apologise :) Lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Right ladies all this talk of food, I have to make something, no idea what but need something! haha. If I'm not on tonight i'll talk to you all in the morning :) good luck tonight Claire. With both the chat and the nookie hehe.
> Love to you all xx

Speak soon hun, take care and have a nice evening XXx



yasmin13 said:


> I didnt know they did dough balls with nutella!
> 
> Lol nope DH also doesnt want to wake the baby up so no sex for us.

Bless these men! I think only the man in the guiness book of records may get close to waking babies up but he'd have a mission on his hands too lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I did tell him that the baby is safely cushioned in there but he was like 'my son is in there!'

He did ask me the other nght how long we'd have to wait after the birth though so I think he does want to but just can't bring himself to.


----------



## CeeCee2010

It must be weird for men to get their head round having sex with us whilst pregnant. Whereas we ladies feel the same, they see our bodies changed and so some must feel a bit odd about it? Like you say I think they want to Yasmin but just can't bring themselves to do so. Oh well not long to wait until they can have normal nookie again eh?! DH only has to wait maybe 4 months ha ha ha ha ha ha xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Lol I didnt tell him that after the birth I may not want to!! Ahh I just want to make sure that I dont get pregnant again straight away. That happened to my sister in law and she feels like she has been pregnant forever!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I must admit I do worry about getting pregnant straight away. I would like at least 2 years before getting pregnant again! However the only thing that works for me is the pill and can't take that whilst breast feeding... maybe abstinence is the key lol


----------



## yasmin13

I'm thinking that we might stick to condoms. I hated taking the pill last time and I plan to breast feed too. I think there are some pills you can go on whilst breast feeding (not sure but I think someone mentioned it on BnB) but again I dont think I want to.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ok catch up!!!

Barbles soooo pleased about your nan :D super happy for you and her :D

And Claire im so sorry to hear about your hubby!!! I cant believe it!!!!! Your a better person than me id lose my rag! BUT saying that would I if I had a kiddy there....i cant say as haven&#8217;t been in that situation yet! But reading on im so glad you have &#8220;sorted&#8221; it out and happier now! 

On the topic of tantrums...i have them all the time if i cant get what i want in a shop...example if I want something I HAVE to have it now! i was at the brink of going mad in the supermarkets! i wanted to make a salad for dinner, but a salad has to have cucumber in it! it was a nice day, all the salad bits were gone!!!!!!!! i went to sainsburys and managed to get some bits, and then went to tesco for others,but neither had cucumeber!!!!!!! chris called me askin what was taking so long and i told him and he was like ahhh forget it, but i couldnt!!!!!!!!! so i ended up driving about went into a corner store.....they dont have fruit n veg and then JACKPOT!!!! the kebaby next door to it........he wanted a quid for a pot of cucumber.....looked in my purse....no cash!!!!!!! so went to my car and rustled 50p in change and took it to him like a begger with my schrapnel (duna how to spell)!!!!! but i got my cucumber some how or another!! and it was yummy LOL!

Urgh you have all made me feel sick about nurseries too! Im not even home yet.....we were supposed to be....and then they called us and asked if they could have another month as they are finding hard to find a place......obviously we said yes...one month more rent and all that which will go towards patioing the front of our driveway (its currently shingle and cats use it as an oversized litter tray!!!!!!!). So the nursery is on hold! Im gona be on designing mission when i get back!!!! 

OK im updated! Phew! I9ve got midsummer dreamers to do next!!!!! Think that can wait till 2 moz as i still have bits to do at work hehe! 

Claire, hope all goes well with hubby 2 nite! That text was fab! Awwww just seen more posts in your texts...and sexy time!!!!! :sex: wooooo! I wish i bloody wanted it! Me and OH haven&#8217;t for 2 weeks now! I usually did it once a week just to keep him happy but im not in the mood at all! Soooo tired all the time! Gona have to force myself again soon!!!! 

And as for heartburn urgh! Mine is hell! I have it every day! MW has prescribed be gaviscon which I guzzle also have rennie tabs too! But it still comes! 

Wow rach fab news about house / flat!!! Yay!!!!!

Urgh i haven&#8217;t aclue what we are gona do about contraception when baba is born! We have decided that after baby is 1 year old we will start trying for our 2nd (we don&#8217;t know how long it will take to conceive, took over a year last time!) but im not a fan on condoms (AT ALL) and i wont go on the pill again as this doesn&#8217;t help with conceiving next time so i think im going to do the au natural route and not have sex in the fertile period, make sure he pulls out when we do DTD and hope for the best!!!! Live life on the edge LOL


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm with you Samira, no likey condoms. I'm allergic to latex anyways but even the non-latex ones suck! I also have a really really high level of oestrogen in my body and so can only take certain contraception pills and I really don't want to have the coil or implant as I find that so... invasive I guess is the word!! Lol love your living life on the edge though! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hope ur likin my siggy ;)

https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/6439/limbologo.png 


xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Re contraception, I'm going to ask about the coil because I don't want anymore babies after this one, but I don't want an implant and I'd forget to take the pill lol. Pull out worked for us before we were trying but I was secretly hoping I'd fall pregnant so didn't mind, now I definately don't want to get pregnant I won't take the chance lol. xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

I cant figure out how to give you the link

URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/limbologo.png/][IMGhttp://img163.imageshack.us/img163/6439/limbologo.png/IMG][/URL

Put a [ in front of URL, and at the end of [IMG

and at the end of [/URL

sorry to make it complex dont know how else to give it x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aaaah! Samira, how do I get that into my siggy?? Mine looks pathetic now hehe xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh I can't figure it out! Lol, I'm a bit silly today! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

heres the full code to put in your siggy

I cant give it to you to copy n paste as it will show the pic lol 

https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/7465/unledqj.png


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh great thats tiny il get it aghain


----------



## SamiraNChris

https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/4160/unledmbh.png


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ok, got it right now but when I put it in my siggy it just gives a link to the picture rather than the picture itself :( I don't know if I'm doing it wrong! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh really?! if you go to your siggy code, then put in that code i posted the pic of, it should come up? :S:S x


----------



## SamiraNChris

orrrr if you save the picture and then uploads it as you would a pic and use that code?


----------



## TaNasha

Hello lovely ladies!

I am back from holiday! It was lovely but I am so happy to be home!

I am trying to catch up, and i have caught some comments about cucumbers, lol!

Hope you all have a lovely evening!


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies, just a quickie from me, Im bloody shattered so as soon as little miss goes to sleep I am going to crash on the sofa. 

Worked my little backside off today cleaning my kitchen form top to bottom, it still looks shit though but its all ready to be painted and have new lino. So an easy evening for me. OH once again is driving me nuts so he can bugger off today. Im not doing too bad with the eating but feel rubbish so Im now chowing down on a caramel bar and banana milkshake.

Love the signature, wil add it tomorrow and have a proper catch up, hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Meant to say earlier, hubby came in from work with 2 bunches of flowers for me! They were only tesco tulips but he know I like those ones :cloud9: It certainly doesn't make everything magically better, we'll still be having a talk tonight but I'm feeling more positive than I was earlier :) 

Hope you all have a good night, I'm hoping Jayden's not going to get up tonight and let me sleep through, he doesn't stay up for ages, he just shouts on me then wants tucked back in lol. But once I'm up I need to pee then can't get comfy again :haha: kids are buggers sometimes xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy tanasha!!! glad you had a good holiday!!!!! 

Barbles dont work too hard!!!!!!!!

Awww claire! bless your hubby! hope the talk went well :) 

im 30 weeks today eeeeeeek! 10 weeks and counting!!! how scary!!!!!! makes it feel verrry real! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning Ladies!

So we didn't have the chat or nookie, I was shattered and he ended up doing something to annoy me (can't remember what) and I fell asleep because I was so tired lol. But I'm not mad today because we've whittled our names down to 2 and I love them both so I need to know what you what you think!!

Leah Grace Gemma Muir
Ava Grace Gemma Muir

I mentioned Ava waaay back at the beginning and he dismissed it straight away, that's why I've not mentioned it since but I had a strange dream last night and her name was Ava and it seemed so right. But I still love Leah hehe.

Sooooo........... my dream! What I can remember of it, I was pregnant and knew it was a girl, but instead of me having to go and have baby, DH was sent to the hospital to get her! He came back with a girl dog (cavallier king charles, like the one I have now lol) and her name was Amber! I was so chuffed! But she eventually turned into my baby girl (Ava) but I couldn't breastfeed. So I had to express and it was very very strange, like an orangey colour - but tasted very nice! It was all weird! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

what an odd dream!!!! i love odd dreams hehe! they get me thinking all day! 

sorry eve didnt go as planned but the names i LOVE! i prefer Ava to Leah to be honest but they are both beautiful! xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Well hello lovely ladies!! How is everybody this fine morning?? 

TaNasha - Glad you had a great holiday hun - good to have you back XXX 

Barbles - Hope you had a good nights rest sunshine XXX 

Claire - I like both but Ava pips it for me. It's classy and cute at the same time me thinks :) Sorry you didn't get to have the chat but the weekend is upon us so maybe you'll get a chance to do it then? XXX 

Samira - I want the siggy too but it won't let me have it!! Just gives me the link to the pic itself :( Congrats on 30 weeks hun - and as I sung when I got there "It's the final countdown ..." Gotta love a classic 80's rock song eh? Lol XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks Samira! I think what we're gonna do is wait until she's born then decide, but I still need opinions lol. I remember being 30 weeks with Jayden, I had physio for my SPD lol. What a milestone eh? Since week figures now!!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh what a bugger let me try get a different link! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6439/limbologo.png


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok that worked for me :S:S:S so weird! 

Are you able to save the image and then use image shack to get the code...or what ever program you use to get the link for a pic?xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

*https://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a450/smagrabi1986/limbologo.jpg*

OK got it! try this one without the 2 *'s


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ok lets try it on for size....


----------



## CeeCee2010

Yay!! It worked!! Well done Samira!! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning ladies! John bishop was really good last night but God he was on for ages! Only got home at half 11 and poor husband up at 5.50 for work! Am setting up camp in antenatal outpatients now, first blood test done and revolting glucose drink consumed. Just got to sit and watch telly for a few hours now, they need comfy armchairs for GTT ladies though! Bizarrely there are a couple of old folks in wheelchairs in the same waiting room, am fairly sure that the 80+ year old woman with no teeth is not pregnant or here to discuss family planning.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning fellow Limboers :D

Just having a quick catch up -

Rach - Big news with the money, must have been a big weight off your mind :)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Samira

Claire - I bet your glad you sent the text honey, even if you didnt have a chat last night it still means the conversation is there to be had, and you made progress with the flowers. 

Today is finally the day when i get to see my boyfriend after nearly 4 weeks, eeeeeeeeeeeeek. So im going to apologise in advance for disappearing at about 2 and returning on monday morning :) I will hopefully be a busy girl.

Im also waiting on a call from an estate agent today to see if theyre going to proceed with my application for a house, its on this estate - https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ8gEwAA, just click the A and you should be able to see it. I so so want this 2 bedroomed house, it would be perfect for me and the little one. 

Im also waiting to hear if my older brother has got his job, hes been out of work for about 6 weeks, and hes 25, so he decided to apply for a visa to Aus, but then had this interview on Weds, and if he gets it it means he wont be leaving to country, and to be fair hes more like my Dad, so for selfish reasons i dont want him to go.

Eeeeek, ive just realised im waiting for all these good things to happen, but its Friday the 13th. Boooooooooooo.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

One more thing, im going out to a bar tonight for my friends birthday, I have my outfit picked out, but it looks so much better with heels, i feel fine when i wear them, but at like nearly 30 weeks do you think i should? I dont know if theres rules or not hehe xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yay! Woeked for me! It's big but :happydance: 

Hope all goes well today Vicki, I've got mine next week! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Glad you enjoyed JB Vicki! Lol I didn't think the drink was that bad at my GTT lol just tangy orange squash lol much better than stuff I've had before when I've had GTT's in the past! Lol you HOPE that the 80+ woman isn't pregnant but strange things happen!! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Morning fellow Limboers :D
> 
> Just having a quick catch up -
> 
> Rach - Big news with the money, must have been a big weight off your mind :)
> 
> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Samira
> 
> Claire - I bet your glad you sent the text honey, even if you didnt have a chat last night it still means the conversation is there to be had, and you made progress with the flowers.
> 
> Today is finally the day when i get to see my boyfriend after nearly 4 weeks, eeeeeeeeeeeeek. So im going to apologise in advance for disappearing at about 2 and returning on monday morning :) I will hopefully be a busy girl.
> 
> Im also waiting on a call from an estate agent today to see if theyre going to proceed with my application for a house, its on this estate - https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ8gEwAA, just click the A and you should be able to see it. I so so want this 2 bedroomed house, it would be perfect for me and the little one.
> 
> Im also waiting to hear if my older brother has got his job, hes been out of work for about 6 weeks, and hes 25, so he decided to apply for a visa to Aus, but then had this interview on Weds, and if he gets it it means he wont be leaving to country, and to be fair hes more like my Dad, so for selfish reasons i dont want him to go.
> 
> Eeeeek, ive just realised im waiting for all these good things to happen, but its Friday the 13th. Boooooooooooo.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> One more thing, im going out to a bar tonight for my friends birthday, I have my outfit picked out, but it looks so much better with heels, i feel fine when i wear them, but at like nearly 30 weeks do you think i should? I dont know if theres rules or not hehe xxxx

I don't think there's any rules against heels hun, its more for your comfort although really high heels obviously risks you falling over or hurting your lower back. 

Fingers crossed for the house - the estate looks lovely and fingers crossed for your brother too! I don't believe in friday the 13th hoodoo lol although my cousin was born on friday the 13th and he's was the child from hell so hmmmm... lol I'm sure everything will be fine hun XXX

ETA - No worries about abandoning us for a weekend lol only kidding - go get some nookie and enjoy your time with your OH hun :) you deserve it!! XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG by boss has just landed me with a huge task to do thats going to take days - literally days!! It involves searching for information on three different websites and copying and pasting other information from a database for over 400 properties!! I want to cry as I really truly can't be bothered :( Instead I will just set myself a target of doing 30 by the time I leave work today (at 2pm) and then lil miss weekend woman who does NOTHING on a saturday can be left with some work to do!! hmmmph!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Well the bars only round the corner from my house anyway, and we sit down as soon as were there so i wont need to do too much walking hopefully.

I am just sat here staring at my phone waiting for the little red light to flash to give me some news.

Eeeeeeeeeeeee im in such a good mood today xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Vicki_g

I'd think you were weird michelle if you were on here all weekend instead of getting busy! Tee hee!

Aww, there are lots of people here having their first scans! I remember those exciting days, I hope none of them are looking at us 3 GTT-ers as I don't want to put them off! They're probably all looking at us thinking that they won't be so unfit/unhealthy to end up sitting here for 3 hours. Ooh, Homes Under The Hammer's on! 

Lovely drink now repeating on me, mmmm!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Can i ask a really odd question, to all you ladies having/or have had boys...

Is it weird carrying a boy inside you? I cant really explain what i mean. Like i look at my belly and think awww shes a little girl, and i was thinking last night how it would feel weird knowing there was a little boy inside, with a little willy etc etc. Does this sound ridiculous? xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

aww michelle heels are fine!!!! just depends how comfortable you are in them :) im not very good in heels full stop, my feet do not agree with them!!!! 

and woooo to seeing the fella!!! be careful with the bed now!!!! 

urgh ceecee your boss is a c word i swear!!!!! he does everything poss to make u hate him doesnt he!!!! 

hehe nah it doesnt feel weird carrying a boy! i sometimes wonder what it will be like to bring up a boy purely coz i have no brothers!! and also the whole willy factor when hes growing up i sometimes think about but im sure it will be fine LOL!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> aww michelle heels are fine!!!! just depends how comfortable you are in them :) im not very good in heels full stop, my feet do not agree with them!!!!
> 
> and woooo to seeing the fella!!! be careful with the bed now!!!!
> 
> urgh ceecee your boss is a c word i swear!!!!! he does everything poss to make u hate him doesnt he!!!!
> 
> hehe nah it doesnt feel weird carrying a boy! i sometimes wonder what it will be like to bring up a boy purely coz i have no brothers!! and also the whole willy factor when hes growing up i sometimes think about but im sure it will be fine LOL!!


Haha i knew it was a silly question, i just couldnt get my head around the concept there would be a boy inside me and not a girl. Im weird sometimes tho.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just had a phone call from the estate agent, shes accepting my Dad as a guarantor, and is going to proceed with the application. She said the landlord was happy with it etc etc. I dont want to get my hopes up, but i think this is good news xxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

YAY fab friday 13th news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ive got goodish news - chris is working 2 moz which = lie in for me hahahahaha!!!! when he doesnt work on a weekend he is still awake at work times and he is a bed pest! he doesnt let me sleep lol! so hellloooo 10am + wake up! x


----------



## Vicki_g

That is good news! Landlord's main concern will be to get someone in so I reckon you'll be sorted! Just had a nice phone call from my friend, she and her gorge baby girl are meeting her mum in town for lunch so I'm going to go with them and get a good feed when I'm released from here. That said, I ate so much yesterday I'm not that ravenous yet!

I'm now getting annoyed at the incorrect legal references on Homes Under The Hammer, it should be a requirement for a property solicitor to vet this programme before it goes to air. Tut.


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh also...question....have u girls slacked on the caffine front?! 

i have a cheeky full caf coffee now n then at work to help with my snoozies!!!! bad i know but for some reason my brain is in the thinking that now baby is older he will be ok :S


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> That is good news! Landlord's main concern will be to get someone in so I reckon you'll be sorted! Just had a nice phone call from my friend, she and her gorge baby girl are meeting her mum in town for lunch so I'm going to go with them and get a good feed when I'm released from here. That said, I ate so much yesterday I'm not that ravenous yet!
> 
> I'm now getting annoyed at the incorrect legal references on Homes Under The Hammer, it should be a requirement for a property solicitor to vet this programme before it goes to air. Tut.

yay i love baby meetings!!! i went to see my best mate and her 4 month old yday! i just want to eat him hes soooo cute! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Well the bars only round the corner from my house anyway, and we sit down as soon as were there so i wont need to do too much walking hopefully.
> 
> I am just sat here staring at my phone waiting for the little red light to flash to give me some news.
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeee im in such a good mood today xxxxx:happydance:

Good moods are good!! Keep it up all day!! Lol xxx



Vicki_g said:


> I'd think you were weird michelle if you were on here all weekend instead of getting busy! Tee hee!
> 
> Aww, there are lots of people here having their first scans! I remember those exciting days, I hope none of them are looking at us 3 GTT-ers as I don't want to put them off! They're probably all looking at us thinking that they won't be so unfit/unhealthy to end up sitting here for 3 hours. Ooh, Homes Under The Hammer's on!
> 
> Lovely drink now repeating on me, mmmm!

Lol there was no tv or anything when I had my GTT I only had a magazine from 2008 and my DH to keep me occupied lol 



SamiraNChris said:


> aww michelle heels are fine!!!! just depends how comfortable you are in them :) im not very good in heels full stop, my feet do not agree with them!!!!
> 
> and woooo to seeing the fella!!! be careful with the bed now!!!!
> 
> urgh ceecee your boss is a c word i swear!!!!! he does everything poss to make u hate him doesnt he!!!!
> 
> hehe nah it doesnt feel weird carrying a boy! i sometimes wonder what it will be like to bring up a boy purely coz i have no brothers!! and also the whole willy factor when hes growing up i sometimes think about but im sure it will be fine LOL!!

Lol my boss has just been dealt a rather large blow by yours truly - oops! I've finally worked out exactly how much he owes me in backpay £1003.97!! He thought he only owed me £572.90... but I have double checked with the national minimum wage people on the helpline and they agree with me - oops! Oh well I would feel guilty but just fed up of being fobbed off now! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Good news Michelle!!! Yay!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeppy, hope it is good news. My mums just paid them £270 in admin fees, so i hope this is a good thing? I dont really understand the process of renting. I rent as a student but its quite different. 

Yay for the money Ceecee, that will help towards your little muchkin, and its your money, you deserve it!!!

Has anyone tried to 'preen' themselves, ive just had a very long bath and shower and it was rather uncomfortable, but i was determined to make myself look a nice as possible for the boyfriend xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol if by preen you mean landscape the lady garden (and if I'm wrong I apologise profusely) but I've found going blind and being brave is the only way possible now! For other preening I'm not really a preening kinda gal lol. DH paints my toenails for me and thats about it! Quick 5 minute shower kinda gal me!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hahaha, i do mean landscaping the garden lol. It was a difficult task but i 'ploughed' through and got there in the end. Got some cleaning and eating to do now, dont know why im cleaning the house tho, hes a student, he definitely doesnt have high standards of cleanliness, i dont think he even knows what bleach it! xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol my DH is exactly the opposite lol. I'm quite a clean freak but he is on another level lol he's got a cleaning kit of bleach, cif, flash, dettol you name it he's got it lol he even told me off last night for not cleaning a speck of curry sauce off the cooker!! Men total extremists I swear lol XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Quick one from me before I go and get my boy from his childminders (just woke up from a nap lol) my baby has moved into the next box and looks quite chunky now! :happydance: Will check through posts when I get back xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm incredibly bored at work (only 1 hr and 5 mins left though whoop whoop) and so decided to write my fabulous Limbo ladies a poem

The Limbo Ladies 

When you're feeling lonely, 
or need a helping hand,
Just come and post in Limbo, 
The ladies always understand

From leaking boobs to nookie
and all stuff inbetween
we cover almost everything
even on how to 'preen'

We share all of our laughter
and even sometimes our tears
and trust me when I need someone
you ladies share my fears! 

From pain relief to bedding
and hopeless Other halves
from heartburn to sore hips
and cramping lower calves

From Vicki's funny comments
To Samira's model looks
Barbles and her changing bag
And Claire's Jayden reading books

From Kim's passion for Manchester
and Yasmins gorgeous hair
to MrsPOP's great advice and
Michelles boobs that make boys stare

RachyRoux's a sweetie pie
and Lauki's ahead of us all
Tanasha's back from holiday 
and me? well I'm not tall 

so here's my crap poetry
I hope it makes you chuckle
And just remember to smile next time
you can't reach your shoe buckle

We've made this journey together
and you ladies are truly fab
so thanks for everything you do
and listening to me gab

As I should be working
I'll have to stop my rhyme
The task the boss set me
will never be in on time!

XxXxXxXxXxX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhhhh i LOVE that poem!!! its amazing! well done. Not only are you an agony aunt, you are a poet too! maybe you can combine the 2! xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, you make me chuckle so much! That's a fab poem!!!!!!!!!!! I love it! xxxx

Ladies, ASDA have an AWESOME sale on baby clothes! There isn't a HUGE range or newborn but I just got 3 3-6 month long sleeved tops, a gorgeous dress and a sleep suit (o-3) for the grand total of............... £8!!!!! They had more stuff but that's all I could see. Take a trip and grab yourself a bargain :happydance: xxx


----------



## Braven05

Can I join you ladies?? I'm finding myself bored with 2nd tri this week but still too early to move over to 3rd tri (even though I've been lurking over there now)...but still nervous about moving over there anyways, as I don't think I'm ready to think/talk about labor yet!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey Braven! Welcome to Limbo. If you wanna know about us, see ceecee's poem above, pretty much sums us up lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Braven05

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey Braven! Welcome to Limbo. If you wanna know about us, see ceecee's poem above, pretty much sums us up lol xxxxxxxxxxxx

lol I read it, it was very cute!


----------



## xxMichellexx

10 minutes to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo and the boyfriend will be here, so this is me officially signing off.

Love to all byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Enjoy Michelle ;) xxxxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

What a poem! Hehe, love it! Welcome Braven, I've been limboing since about 24 weeks! All the third trimester stuff is in part scary and in part boring, I think I'm over pregnancy now! 

I am absolutely bloomin' shattered this afternoon. I've felt washed out all day. Came home from the GTT and my friend text to say she had to take her nan to Morrisons instead (lol!) so I just opened all the cupboards/fridge and ate everything in them then fell asleep watching 60 Minute Makeover (terrible, terrible programme - they were just painting over wallpaper!!). Husband and his dad are currently fixing skirting boards etc in one of the other rooms so I'm just sat at the computer yawning and trying to get together some energy for the rugby match tonight. I'm supposed to be working but I can't get into my work email so I'm basically sat here doing bog all! Might even take the opportunity to sit on the sofa instead and have a nod. I can always do 'work' on Sunday if guilt overcomes me (it won't). 

On a cheery note - EUROVISION SONG CONTEST TOMORROW!!! This is the _actual _highlight of my year.


----------



## Vicki_g

Go on with yer Michelle and take your naughty frolics with you. 

*jealous*


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki, I can't remember the last time I watched Eurovision - could have been the year the scary monsters won it with a half decent song lol. Will maybe watch it though since there's feck all else on lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ah Claire, I do believe you are talking about Lordi who won for Finland in 2006 with 'Hard Rock Hallelujah'. One of the finest winners of recent years, although I quite enjoyed 'Fairytale' by Alexander Rybak (I think) for Norway in 2009. The German winner last year was a pretty ropey song in my view. I think Blue could have a decent chance this year, the song is very Eurovisiony although I will obviously be voting for Jedward. 

Yes, we have hit on my specialist subject. If I was a man I'd be so camp. And speaking of which, Graham Norton is doing quite a good job on the commentary so don't let a lack of Terry Wogan put you off!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Michelle - how did you preen yourself!!!!! i get my OH to do mine hehe! was awful the first time i felt so :shy:! dont know why not like hes never been down there before but this time it was for diff reasons! i had my legs spread while he had the trimmer and his head in my legs! he obs was loving it but i wasnt looool! as for the legs i dont bother unles im wearing a dress somewhere! im still living in leggins at the mo, not hot enough for the pins yet so i havent shaved hehehe! 


Ceecee your poem was AMAZING!!!!!!! mega impressed! it actually had me in tears for some reason!!!!! maybe mix of laughing and also coz its great to be goin thru all this with u ladies!!! awww sob sob!!!!!! 

Hiiii braven!!!! good to see you again!!!!!! 

and byyeeee michelle!!!! hope u have a fab tim ewith the fella ;) cheeky girrryyyllll! i really need to try DTD the with the OH! i think he feels neglected!!!! i havent even given him a blowy since about 14 weeks when the hurrendous thing happened of me puking after doing it! it scarred me i think LOL! but that was down to severe MS!!!! 

Any plans this weekend ladies? xxxx


----------



## Barbles

Hiya 

Had an half assed catch up!!

OMG CEECEE, amazing poem, I feel honored to be part of it.

Yay for nookie Michelle, see you monday :winkwink:

And good siggy Samira, i love it and my OH hasnt had a blowy since his birthday which is the 2nd November, poor sod :haha:

Hello Brazen, welcome to the Limbo-ettes

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Eurovision too, OH is in for a treat tomorrow when he realises its on haha.

Went to see my friend today and her gorgeous 7 week old son. My god he is gorgeous and he was smiling and gurgling at me and then poof just went to sleep with his mouth wide open, I just cant wait for Jacob to be here now, little Jack was making my womb want to contract :haha:

Having an easy, quiet one tonight with some sort of takeaway. Me and OH have been having a few spats over the last few days, nothing serious just snapping at each other over nothing and my hormones dont help matters so Im looking forward to a nice night in with him.

Any suggestions for takeaway? ooh I wish OH liked indian, I could really go for a tikka massala right now.

x


----------



## SamiraNChris

were having an indian tonight too but im cooking it yum yum! got the popadoms, chutney and naans too, gona stuff my face in front of the tv all night! 

awww sorry to hear about you and OH! must be hormones for you and him thinking his pregs with the hormones too hehe! my OH has totally grown his belly along with mine LOOOL! i kind of blame me coz i used to watch what i ate which meant he got healthy dinners and lunches when i made mine, but as soon as i got my bfp the food watching went out the window!!!! 

mmmm what curry are you getting! i love making currys but it never beats a lovely lamb tikka masala from the indian mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!! x


----------



## Vicki_g

Before I sign off and head out to the rugby - if Indian's out of the question (can you get one from there and he gets something else?!) then a nice Chinese always sorts me out. My hubby gets fish & chips whilst I get their oriental delights - Cantonese curry with some prawn toast is nice. It's kind of satay-ish.

Enjoy everyone, my tummy's rumbling at the mention of food! Will have to get an eyeball hotdog at the match!


----------



## Braven05

SamiraNChris said:


> Michelle - how did you preen yourself!!!!! i get my OH to do mine hehe! was awful the first time i felt so :shy:! dont know why not like hes never been down there before but this time it was for diff reasons! i had my legs spread while he had the trimmer and his head in my legs! he obs was loving it but i wasnt looool! as for the legs i dont bother unles im wearing a dress somewhere! im still living in leggins at the mo, not hot enough for the pins yet so i havent shaved hehehe!
> 
> 
> Ceecee your poem was AMAZING!!!!!!! mega impressed! it actually had me in tears for some reason!!!!! maybe mix of laughing and also coz its great to be goin thru all this with u ladies!!! awww sob sob!!!!!!
> 
> Hiiii braven!!!! good to see you again!!!!!!
> 
> and byyeeee michelle!!!! hope u have a fab tim ewith the fella ;) cheeky girrryyyllll! i really need to try DTD the with the OH! i think he feels neglected!!!! i havent even given him a blowy since about 14 weeks when the hurrendous thing happened of me puking after doing it! it scarred me i think LOL! but that was down to severe MS!!!!
> 
> Any plans this weekend ladies? xxxx

Wow...I can't believe there are people farther than I am that are still getting it on lol My OH and I haven't since....oh I can't even remember when...my belly is too big and its too uncomfortable. And for the "blowy"....well I had the same issue as you lol I almost vomitted after the last time so I told him NO MORE lol We fool around with hands now...how depressing. I miss him lol


----------



## TaNasha

Hello mommies!

Welcome Braven!

CeeCee I love the poem!! And I cant belive what an ass your boss is! Argg!

Michelle enjoy the weekend with your BF! And Yay on the house. 

DH has also been painting my toenails and as for the lady garden I have managed to shave infront of a mirror just before we left for holiday, but now I just cant be bothered. 

And all this talk about everyone getting some nookie is getting me in the mood sooooo bad! but we are not allowed to do the deed, so DH has only been getting blowies and hand action, but I need some real action now! Arggg!!

We will be doing some work on the nursery this weekend, I will post a photo later. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, I don't get on here for a day and I miss all of the cucumber talk?! I'm very disappointed ;) On that subject though, I have to tell my OH that our boy is asleep before he'll do anything- he doesn't like doing anything like that 'in front of him' lol. I guess that's our sex life over for the first few months when he's in our room! (That'll solve the contraception problem too lol).

Michelle- that's great news on the house! Friday 13th turned out to be lucky for you in the end :) Hope you're having a fabulous weekend filled with heels and nookie lol.

Samira- awesome siggy! Hope you don't mind me pinching it too ;)

CeeCee- I think you're worth more than a grand, but at least your boss will start to get an idea of what he should have been doing all along. Don't you feel guilty about it for a second, after all he's been putting you through! By the way, your poem is awesome! Love, love LOVE it :)

Vicki- I can't believe you didn't get any comfy chairs when you had your GTT done- we had reclining ones where you could put the leg bit out! At least they had the tv on though.

Braven- welcome to limbo :)

Barbles- my changing bag came today. It's absolutely GORGEOUS! You won't be disappointed ;)

As for me, boy kicked and moved solidly for almost 24 hours from 8pm last night. Goodness only knows where he got the energy from! I'm hoping that it means he's starting to get himself into a more sensible position now from transverse and breech! (I can hope). I got weirdly emotional earlier when I thought about him arriving meaning I wouldn't be pregnant anymore. Although I'm so excited to meet our boy, I will miss his kicks and nudges as well as missing my maternity clothes and feeling proud of my bump. Is anyone else feeling like that or am I just a weirdo?!


----------



## Barbles

OOOOHHHH Im so excited about my bag now, cant wait for it to come and to pack it with his stuff for the hospital.

I had a chicken doner and some chips, it was lush!!! 

i have just been going through some old pictures on my friends FB and found some of me, nearly four years ago. I was bout 16-17 weeks pregnant with Phoebe and look so thin and young and my hair is immense. I am now seriously depressed lol even OH was like so how hot you look there :dohh:

Cant wait to get my hair done now after baby is here now.

Now having a swoon over the sexy Gerard Butler and then early night I think, baby is going nuts and OH is sleeping already lol


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi ladies, 

I hope you're all having lovely weekends. I'm absolutely devastated today. DH came home yesterday and told me he's been thinking about something for quite a while and that he thought it was the right thing to re-home our fur baby stella. She's a house cat but because DH and I are always at work and because we'll be moving every two years he didn't think it wasfair on her to keep her because she didn't have the standard of life with us that she deserves. I know he's right and Stella deserves a lovely family where somebody can play with her all day but it doesn't make it hurt any less. We got her after my tortoiseshell, Mickee, had been sadly put to sleep in April last year. From day one Stella just made me laugh so much and she's such a loving, friendly cat. I know it sounds stupid that I'm getting so upset over her but to us she's such a massive part of our family. I'd imagined Jessica growing up with Stella and lovin her just as much as we do. 

I feel like such an awful person because Stella is such a loyal cat. You call her name and she comes running and she's become so protective of me lately and always wants to cuddle up to my bump. I just don't want to say goodbye to her. It breaks my heart that she'll be wondering where we are and I hate the fact that she may feel like we've abandoned her however stupid that may sound. 

I've done nothing but cry since we talked about it yesterday and hardly slept last night. I know this will probably seem daft to most people as to why I'm so upset about it but like I said she's my fur baby and we love her so much. I wish it didn't have to come to this but it has and now I don't even know where to begin with trying to find her a new home. 

Sorry for the emotional outburst all, I just know that you limbo ladies will understand as some of you have fur babies yourselves. DH is devastated too but we know its the right choice for her. Nothing else to say really, just gutted really. 

I hope I don't ruin anybody's weekend with my sad ramblings and I hope you're all ok. 

Lots of Love XXX


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw CeeCee I'm so sorry. I've never had a kitty but always wanted one. Does Stella get confused when you move? It seems such a shame you have to let her go, maybe a friend could take her so you can visit her whenever you can ? :hugs:

lots to catch up on I see! I go to work for one day and miss all the action. Sex...what's that again? I was very annoyed that I didn't get my libido back after 1st tri when there were loadsa threads in 2nd tri going 'omg I'm soooooo horny lolz' :grr:

No pictures of the horrendous bridesmaid's dress just yet, sorry. I'll try and get some next week...but it's even worse than I though! It's NEON pink!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsPOP

Omg CEECEE!!! That poem was spectacular :cries: and I got a mention! Aw I love my limbo ladies :)

I'm really struggling to preen...i've asked DH to get out his beard trimmer and have a go at trimming my beard :haha: I'm looking like a bit of a wild woman down there! Shaving my legs is too hard now too, they'll think a Yeti is giving birth in the hospital!!!!

And Vicki_g...meet your Eurovish Loving Twin! Did you see the semi finals? I quite liked Moldova and did you SEE how pissed off Dana International looked????? I love it! DH does as well, he's even seen Lordi live!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, it's not silly at all, not even slighty! She's your baby! I can't imagine how hard a decision it must have been to make, although I moan about my Toby boy I don't think I could ever give him up. Make sure it's completely the right decision before sending her off. And don't worry about her when she's gone, she'll be with a loving family who will treat her just as well as you do :hugs: I really hope you're ok. I agree with Laura, is there someone you see often that could take her? Your parents or something? :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

I think I've finally decided on a name......... Leah Mae (Gemma Muir) Mae is after DH's gran, she's the only living grandmother left between us and she's very sweet, her 1st great grand-daughter! What do you think? I need HONEST opinions only :flower: xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

I love it Claire, such a pretty name!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies!

Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday!

We have been busy with the nursery all weekend and I feel so proud! We still need to do a few bits and bobs, and Im waiting for my rockingchair, but I am already so excited!

Here are some photos :flower:


----------



## TaNasha

argg it wont let me post photos!


----------



## TaNasha

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/Natashadebruyn/nursery/f-1.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/Natashadebruyn/nursery/e-1.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/Natashadebruyn/nursery/a.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/Natashadebruyn/nursery/b.jpg


----------



## Barbles

I am soooooooo over being pregnant and all because of vanity!!! If I hear one more 'look at the size of your bump' or some variation of it i will punch that person!!!!!!

Yesterday we were at a fish shop (OHs new 'thing' after his bloody remote cars) with our friends who are due the same day as us. So they were leaving and fishy bloke was like 'all the best with the pregnancy blah blah' so when we go to leave he goes so you cant have long left then, so I say ten weeks Im due the same day as P. He goes bloody hell and then the long list of comments comes on 'sure there is only one', 'hes coming out the size of his dad already' blah bloody blah!!!
My friend was very slim before she got pg and I am literally double the size of her and I thinkk her bump is rather small for 30 weeks but nooooo I am the one with the comments all the time, I went for lunch with my friend, the bar man asked me if I had long left so I go ten weeks and he goes bloody hell you poor thing :growlmad: and then old girl up nursery starts with the how big and low I am. Just F off everyone!!! 

So there is my sizest rant :dohh:

Im sorry about your cat CeeCee, we recently rehomed our dog for the same sort of reasons, we werent walking him enough and not home enough and then with the new house and baby we thought it would be fairer on him, he went to live with OHs friend who already has a Jack Russell and he is fine. I still miss him though and Phoebe still asks when he is coming home :cry: 

Lovely name Claire, I love it.

Quiet day today, Oh has gone out in the car so Im stuck at home, Im grumpy anyways so probably the best thing for it, quite fancy a bath and a sleep but fat chance of that until this evening. Im just in one of those moods where everyone and everything is annoying me beyond belief.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello lovely ladies.

I have had an amazinggggggggggg weekend, im just going to put it out there, we definitely made up for lost time FIVE times in like 36 hours. It was delightful. Then the braxton hicks started on saturday night and it wasnt very nice at all, i felt very very sick, but much better now. I love my boyfriend lots and lots though and cant wait to see him again...in another 2 weeks :( However thats 2 weeks i dont have to preen for hehe.

Sorry about the fur baby Ceecee, maybe when you find somewhere for her you could stay in touch with whoever she is with and see how she is etc etc. 

How is everyone else? 

Im going out for a greek tonight, yummmmmmmmmy xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I love your nursery TaNasha! I wish I could have a pink room but no-one knows we're having a girl (except you lovely ladies) so it's a secret til she's born lol. Got my moses basket today though, it's the sweetie pie one at babies r us and I can't show anyone til she's born! :cry: but it'll be worth it in the end :)

Michelle, 5 times?!?!?! God, I'll be lucky if we've had sex 5 times since November!!!! Poor hubby I have lol. No wonder you had braxton hicks :rofl: I had an almighty one today, wasn't sore but could definately tell they're getting stronger.

Amanda :hugs: Just try to brush it off, guys are friggin useless when it comes to a small thing called 'tact' You're beautiful and growing a gorgeous boy, you should be proud of your bump! Next time someone you don't know comments on it, pretend you're not pregnant! That'll shut them up! I haven't had ANY comments so far, I feel sort of left out :haha: Mind you, I don't go out very often so that's probably why! :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I love your nursery TaNasha! I wish I could have a pink room but no-one knows we're having a girl (except you lovely ladies) so it's a secret til she's born lol. Got my moses basket today though, it's the sweetie pie one at babies r us and I can't show anyone til she's born! :cry: but it'll be worth it in the end :)
> 
> Michelle, 5 times?!?!?! God, I'll be lucky if we've had sex 5 times since November!!!! Poor hubby I have lol. No wonder you had braxton hicks :rofl: I had an almighty one today, wasn't sore but could definately tell they're getting stronger.
> 
> Amanda :hugs: Just try to brush it off, guys are friggin useless when it comes to a small thing called 'tact' You're beautiful and growing a gorgeous boy, you should be proud of your bump! Next time someone you don't know comments on it, pretend you're not pregnant! That'll shut them up! I haven't had ANY comments so far, I feel sort of left out :haha: Mind you, I don't go out very often so that's probably why! :hugs: xxx

I know, im shocked myself, 5 times feels like an achievement but im also very happy he still wants to because i thought it might gross him out. Its going to take 2 weeks to recover i think hehe xxxx


----------



## Braven05

Awww beautiful nursery TaNasha! I'm jealous lol I have yet to clear out baby's room from all the stuff its collected over the past year. I was motivated finally yesterday and sat down and started going through things and then OH came home and said, "come cuddle with meeeee..." lol so I got derailed. I'm thinking about working on it some more today but not feeling so great this morning.


----------



## TaNasha

5 times wow! Lucky gal! And here I am still stuck with NOTHING!!


----------



## MrsPOP

5 times? I barely get through once without interrupting for a wee!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Lol yes 5 times, im shocked myself, but my drive is very high at the min. I do ruin the mood after, theres no time for cuddling as i scuttle off to the toilet straight away. 

I feel very satisfied at the minute.

Come on ladies, just POUNCE!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Haha Michelle, nice work!! Bet the boyf thought it was his lucky day ;)

CeeCee, I TOTALLY understand how you feel. We're so attached to our fur baby that it breaks my heart to think of her not being around. She's really old now (18) and a few things have started affecting her health. She's got a lump under her jaw but they won't operate on her with a general anaesthetic now because of her age. So, we just have to keep an eye on it and hope it doesn't turn into anything nasty :( She is a real part of our family, so I get completely what a heart wrenching decision it must be. Do you really think she wouldn't be able to adapt when you move? As others have said, are there any friends or family members who would take her so you could still see her?

Amanda- I'm totally fed up with comments about my bump now too. I'm reassured by the fact that I'm measuring right on date and some of my friends have told me that I look totally average but a few comments from others have made me a bit paranoid!

Claire- Leah is a lovely name, and with Mae and Gemma too, it's really pretty :)

TaNasha, the nursery is gorgeous! You've done a beautiful job there. OH has just started to clear out the nursery this afternoon- we just have to wait for the decorator to come now (we can't do it ourselves as the walls and ceiling have this weird textured stuff all over them and there's no chance we could do a decent job getting it off!). I can't wait for it all to be done but the furniture isn't coming for 6 weeks yet so I've got a long wait ahead!

I had a bit of a sort out of all of the clothes we've got for the baby this afternoon, so I could see what we had left to get. Well, we have a total imbalance of things. For example, we've got tons of short sleeved vests but only 2 proper outfits in newborn size! We've got piles of everything in 0-3 months so at least we're ok on that front. Think a few more purchases in newborn are needed, even though he'll grow out of them in 5 minutes!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies! I'm just lying in bed reading Breaking Dawn and realised I've un-intentionally picked a Twilight name for noodles, Leah Clearwater! Yay, its definitely her name now :happydance: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning girls... 

TaNasha - the nursery looks lovely! xxx
Claire - Loving the name Leah :) xxx
Braven - Welcome to limbo - how are you and Avery? xxx
Michelle - 5 times? Really?? good work woman! xxx
Barbles - Thanks for understanding hun XXX
Waitin4astork - My heart is literally breaking every time I think about her leaving us but it's the right choice for her. She deserves to be able to run around in a house all day and have a lot more play time and attention. Dh and I absolutely adore her but we just can't give her that and want her to have the best in life. 

Still haven't stopped crying :cry: non-stop crying since Friday evening. I miss her already and she hasn't gone yet :( We tried everybody that we could think of, DH asked his parents, even our sister in law who works in an animal sanctuary but nobody could or would give her a new home which means that she'll have to go to a completely new family and I'll never ever see her again. She came up and was all over me this morning god love her, she's such a sweetheart. It is honestly breaking my heart doing this but I know its the right thing to do for Stella. I just wish it could be different. DH has found a local 'foster' centre where the animals live as part of their family until they find a new home for the animal and all homes are home checked and all owners vetoed before the animal goes anywhere. I've decided to right a letter and see if the foster family will give it to her new family when she finds one. I'm sat at my desk in work crying my eyes out though.... just wish I knew how to stop crying XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm so sorry ceecee :( if I didn't have my toby I'd tell you to bring her up here and I'll take care of her! If you know it's what's best for her but not really for you, it really will be very hard to say goodbye and it'll take time to heal and grieve. Don't worry about the crying, it's completely normal and on top of you being pregnant, won't be any easier. I cried the other day watching the Dog Whisperer because the woman was giving up her dog who kept biting and couldn't be trusted and she was so upset, so I started thinking about having to get rid of toby and just broke down. I really hope the foster family will keep in touch, even if it's just once a month to let you know how she's getting on. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

CeeCee, it is hard but it will get better. Even now if i have a bit of cheese left over or something I think to give it to Louie and he has been gone two months. And you cry all you want, I did for days. Those foster home things are a good idea, we had originally thought of doing that for Louie until OHs friend offered to have him. 

Michelle - 5 times????? I dont know if my OH and me have ever done it that much in that short space of time pregnant or not :haha: Good going. We had a bit Saturday night, it sucked :dohh:

I had a lovely pamper evening last night, nice long bath, painted my toenails (with great difficulty), did a manicure, tacked the slugs that were my eyebrows and even shaved up the old foof and didnt do a bad job seeming I cant actually see it anymore:haha: So Im feeling fresh and nice today, fed up with moaning and feeling down for no reason so I am going to stop. And there is nothing I can do about the size of my bump, it is what it is, Im only measuring a week ahead so people can stuff what they think, I love it, its my little boy in there and Im proud to show him off!!!!

Bring on next Tuesday, last day of work, it was hard getting up this morning. I want to be at home and to clean!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda, I tried to shave a couple of weeks ago and, I swear, I have never itched like it in my life! :dohh: I bought a hair removal cream but I'm not sure if I can use it incase I have a reaction or something. I'm gonna need to do something, it can't be very pretty down there - not that anyone's looking but hey, it's nice to feel nice! xxx


----------



## Barbles

AAAAAHHHHH!!

I put on my dress this morning that I assumed was clean, I have just noticed two curry stains on it :shock: Its a black, red and yellowy flowery dress so its not overly noticable but Im going to have to run to the car and get the wet wipes on it. So much for being fresh and clean :dohh: Im sitting with my arm casually across the stain.

Im allergic to hair removal cream so its shaving for me, I hadnt done it for ages so Im sure by 3pm this afternoon I will be going nuts with itching too :rofl:


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning everyone, hope you all had good weekends. Sorry to hear the kitty news CeeCee, all you do is what's best for her and give her the best home possible. Very sad though, they're a part of the family as much as everyone else aren't they? We're doggy rather than kitty people (and we can't have our own dog as we're not at home enough to be able to look after them properly :( ) but same rules apply, I can't imagine what my parents' house would be like without their mad labrador Jack. 

Michelle - well done! Hehe. We had a bit of action on Saturday and I ended up with Braxton Hicks all day, I'd have been unable to move with any more! 

Re. preening, I am booked in for a waxing session on Wednesday lunchtime. Getting everything 'below' whipped off and she'll do my eyebrows for good measure. I can't wait! Then on Wednesday night I've got my first NCT antenatal class. It's from 7pm - 9.30pm - not sure when we're going to get to eat our tea or anything! I'll have to go straight from work. Beginning to regret my keeness in booking them now! 

Soooo, Eurovision - Azerbaijan was a bit naff if you ask me. Loved Jedward though, and that Eric Saade chap from Sweden. Blue were rubbish. 

Right, going to have to do some work today. Byeee 'til later!


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I'm so sorry ceecee :( if I didn't have my toby I'd tell you to bring her up here and I'll take care of her! If you know it's what's best for her but not really for you, it really will be very hard to say goodbye and it'll take time to heal and grieve. Don't worry about the crying, it's completely normal and on top of you being pregnant, won't be any easier. I cried the other day watching the Dog Whisperer because the woman was giving up her dog who kept biting and couldn't be trusted and she was so upset, so I started thinking about having to get rid of toby and just broke down. I really hope the foster family will keep in touch, even if it's just once a month to let you know how she's getting on. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I know its definitely the right choice for her, it just absolutely crushes me thinking of saying goodbye to her which will probably be sometime this week. I lover her so much. I'm going to put in my letter me and hubby's email addresses so I'm hoping that they'll stay in touch but I would understand if they didn't. I just pray she goes to the best home possible and that he new family love her just us much as we do XXX 




Barbles said:


> CeeCee, it is hard but it will get better. Even now if i have a bit of cheese left over or something I think to give it to Louie and he has been gone two months. And you cry all you want, I did for days. Those foster home things are a good idea, we had originally thought of doing that for Louie until OHs friend offered to have him.
> 
> Michelle - 5 times????? I dont know if my OH and me have ever done it that much in that short space of time pregnant or not :haha: Good going. We had a bit Saturday night, it sucked :dohh:
> 
> I had a lovely pamper evening last night, nice long bath, painted my toenails (with great difficulty), did a manicure, tacked the slugs that were my eyebrows and even shaved up the old foof and didnt do a bad job seeming I cant actually see it anymore:haha: So Im feeling fresh and nice today, fed up with moaning and feeling down for no reason so I am going to stop. And there is nothing I can do about the size of my bump, it is what it is, Im only measuring a week ahead so people can stuff what they think, I love it, its my little boy in there and Im proud to show him off!!!!
> 
> Bring on next Tuesday, last day of work, it was hard getting up this morning. I want to be at home and to clean!!!


Stella loves icecream and is always trying to share my magnums when I have one. She's become so close to me lately, like she's protecting my bump and I feel absolutely devaastated thinking that she's going to think we've abandoned her and not know where we are. I'm going to miss her, even her annoying habit of opening doors by herself :) xxx




Vicki_g said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all had good weekends. Sorry to hear the kitty news CeeCee, all you do is what's best for her and give her the best home possible. Very sad though, they're a part of the family as much as everyone else aren't they? We're doggy rather than kitty people (and we can't have our own dog as we're not at home enough to be able to look after them properly :( ) but same rules apply, I can't imagine what my parents' house would be like without their mad labrador Jack.
> 
> Michelle - well done! Hehe. We had a bit of action on Saturday and I ended up with Braxton Hicks all day, I'd have been unable to move with any more!
> 
> Re. preening, I am booked in for a waxing session on Wednesday lunchtime. Getting everything 'below' whipped off and she'll do my eyebrows for good measure. I can't wait! Then on Wednesday night I've got my first NCT antenatal class. It's from 7pm - 9.30pm - not sure when we're going to get to eat our tea or anything! I'll have to go straight from work. Beginning to regret my keeness in booking them now!
> 
> Soooo, Eurovision - Azerbaijan was a bit naff if you ask me. Loved Jedward though, and that Eric Saade chap from Sweden. Blue were rubbish.
> 
> Right, going to have to do some work today. Byeee 'til later!

Thanks Vicki XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Aww Ceecee one day it will work out and fingers crossed this foster family works out, it sounds like a nice idea, and your a great Mummy to Stella for thinking about what is best for her. 

I am still satisfied from the weekend, and me and Tom are getting on amazingly again. Im really really in love at the minute, going to blame it on the hormones hehe. 

Just had a dream about the FOB, he came to visit me and started rubbing me belly etc and i couldnt tell him to get off, I woke up really angry at myself, and annoyed for dreaming about him. Stupid mind.

I think im going to get a wax in the first couple of weeks in July and hope it lasts for the birth xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Here's the letter I've written for when Stella finds her new family... what do you think?? I've just absolutely sobbed my heart out typing it at work and I don't care who sees me. 

Dear Stella&#8217;s New Family, 
Both my husband and I would like to say a massive thank you for giving Stella a wonderful new home. Due to personal circumstances, we felt it was no longer fair to keep Stella and wanted to find a home where she could constantly run around and be played with. I just know in my heart that you will provide that for her. We so wish that things could be different as Stella is truly a part of our family but by loving her so much we understand that her needs come first and that we had to let somebody else love her now. 
Stella is truly an amazing cat. She has the funniest personality you could ever imagine! She knows her name and comes to it whenever you call her and she cannot wait to greet you when you come through the door. She adores Whiskas cat food but only the grilled meat/fish variety, she&#8217;s very particular about that! She also loves cooked chicken and fish, salmon is her favourite. 
Nobody can really agree on what exactly Stella is. Some vets say she is a pure Ragdoll others say she&#8217;s a Ragdoll cross with a bit of Persian and British Shorthair thrown in. Either way she is beautiful and very unique. She definitely has some Ragdoll personality traits as I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve found once you picked her up!! 
She loves having her ears rubbed, under her chin tickled and she adores being cuddled up like a baby and having her tummy rubbed at the same time. She may take a while to get used to her new surroundings but once she does I guarantee you that you will fall in love with Stella as much as we did. In her time with us she hasn&#8217;t really been around any other animals and although she is a house cat, she does like the odd venture in the garden but she&#8217;ll only go out with somebody walking right next to her and staying next to her. 
She has been around small children and was wonderful with my 3 year old niece and 7 year old nephew. She took a while to get used to them chasing her around but eventually she started chasing them instead!
Stella loves to play and won&#8217;t go anywhere without her raccoon, Rico and her blue and pink teddy, Bob. She loves to chase things and especially likes chasing feet! She&#8217;s an incredibly loyal cat who likes to follow you around and see what you&#8217;re doing. 
Stella requires brushing quite often as she is a cute little fur ball! We also tend to give her baths every 2-3 weeks and she&#8217;s come to tolerate them well now. 
Stella is the most wonderful animal I have ever come across and it breaks my heart having to let her go. I know this last request is a lot to ask but if possible I was wondering if we could have a picture every now and again to see her as she grows up. My email address is [email protected] and my husbands&#8217; is [email protected] I can understand that Stella is now a part of your family but she will forever be a part of our hearts and I would truly appreciate knowing how she is. As I&#8217;ve said, I know this is a lot to ask for and I totally understand if you do not want to let us know how she is, I just had to ask, I hope you understand that. I&#8217;m absolutely sure that the foster carers made sure that Stella has found her forever home with you all and I know she will be happy with you. We did send a box with her of all her personal belongings including her microchip information and vet history, I hope you received this. 

Once again, thank you for opening your hearts to Stella and I wish you all a happy, loving, fulfilled future as a family together. 

Love to Stella always


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, I just cried reading that. How could they not tell you how she's getting on? You love her so much and that shows all the way through the letter. The ultimate love is being able to let her go. Try not to worry too much about her once she's with the new family, she'll settle in just fine, and will not think bad of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

CeeCee what a wonderful letter. I am sure Stella will be very happy with her new family. Big hugs for you xx

I just got back from my midwife appointment and baby is doing well, but the midwife wants me to go on maternity leave from 34 weeks- what am I going to do at home for 6 weeks?! And she wants me to start working half days untill then- I am terrified of telling my boss. i dont know how they will handle it. I will try to go and talk to my boss after lunch, but i am shaking! Wish me luck!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Lovely letter Ceecee, im sure it will be a lovely thing for them to read, and how could they not stay in contact with you when its obvious how much she means to you.



I just ate a whole big bar of mint areo for my breakfast, im so naughty, someone tell me off.....please xxx


----------



## Barbles

I just wrote a massive reply and then my internet stopped working :growlmad:so here is a shorter version lol

The letter is lovely CeeCee, I cannot see how they cannot keep in touch after that.

Good luck TaNasha, Im sure it will go fine. And the 6 weeks will fly by, I CANNOT wait for my maternity leave.

I had a cup of decaff coffee and 5 custard creams for brekkie so mine wasnt any healthier Michelle, though Id rather a mint aero.

Now looking to lunch, a cheeky toasted bagel and Philly will hit the spot today I think, yum my new obession.

Baby is on his Twilight escape through my belly act again today. He is actually making me gasp in pain through some of his movements. Wriggle ass :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

My baby is a bit slow this morning, think shes having a bit of a rest. Can still feel her though. 

Mmmmm that bagel sounds lovely jubbly!!!

xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thanks girls. Still sobbing my heart out in work and my boss had told me to get a grip and get on with my work... he's so lovely. I'm so tempted to just not bother coming in anymore! He flipped his lid when I told him I needed a half day next monday and next thursday as it's my last week in work. He had a big old huff and puff about that! Couldn't care less about him to be honest, just want to go home and spend time with my fur baby before she leaves us but I can't even do that today or tomorrow as got full time hours. I'm really sorry for going on about her, promise I'll stop XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, she's part of your family, you don't have to stop talking about her lovey :hugs: And if I were you I'd get the dr to sign me off with 'work related stress' and tell your boss to get to fuck! He is an absolute arsehole and doesn't deserve you working for him! Excuse my french lol.

Michelle, be careful, I ate a bar of chocolate one morning when I was 37 weeks with Jayden and felt like death - not even warmed up! Felt like that for hours then was eventually sick, all because I got greedy lol. 

My belly is sore :( it's right across my bely button as if I've been wearing trousers too tight, but I haven't. It's just annoying lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ceecee, she's part of your family, you don't have to stop talking about her lovey :hugs: And if I were you I'd get the dr to sign me off with 'work related stress' and tell your boss to get to fuck! He is an absolute arsehole and doesn't deserve you working for him! Excuse my french lol.
> 
> Michelle, be careful, I ate a bar of chocolate one morning when I was 37 weeks with Jayden and felt like death - not even warmed up! Felt like that for hours then was eventually sick, all because I got greedy lol.
> 
> My belly is sore :( it's right across my bely button as if I've been wearing trousers too tight, but I haven't. It's just annoying lol xxx

Its funny you should say that Claire, im like zonked out on the sofa now and feel incredibly tired, but i have felt like this the past couple of days. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ceecee, she's part of your family, you don't have to stop talking about her lovey :hugs: And if I were you I'd get the dr to sign me off with 'work related stress' and tell your boss to get to fuck! He is an absolute arsehole and doesn't deserve you working for him! Excuse my french lol.
> 
> Michelle, be careful, I ate a bar of chocolate one morning when I was 37 weeks with Jayden and felt like death - not even warmed up! Felt like that for hours then was eventually sick, all because I got greedy lol.
> 
> My belly is sore :( it's right across my bely button as if I've been wearing trousers too tight, but I haven't. It's just annoying lol xxx

Thanks Claire :hugs: Thanks for being there for me XXX My DH is close to calling the solicitors and refusing to let me go into work over this pay issue. Although my boss knows he owes me £1003.97 as I worked it out for him as he was too lazy to even do that he still hasn't told me how or when I should expect to receive the money. I just feel really really fed up and down. First the House and matt's bike being stolen, second having to rehome Stella and thirdly this pay issue. I just feel like I need to sob and sob for hours and then even that may not be enough. xxx

ETA I'm really sorry your belly is sore hun. Hope it feels better soon XXX :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

ah CeeCee I am so sorry you have to deal with all this. xxx


----------



## Barbles

What Claire said, you can moan all you like babe, I moan constantly and its not even over important stuff but giving up a fur baby is definately important. They are part of your family and it can break your heart to see them go, when our Cindy cat died (we had her 15 years) my mum called me crying every day for nearly a month because she missed her so much. They have a new cat now but mum still says no-one compares to Cindy and she is right.

And as for your boss, I think it may be time to get some solicitors on his case, maybe just a talk to one will scare him into sorting the money, £1000 odd is a hell of a lot of money and he needs to arrange to get it paid to you, especially as you will be leaving soon and having a baby. He wouldnt have a leg to stand on if it went to court. Its shocking TBH that he has still not done anything despite the help and the warnings you have given him and Im not sure there is much more you can do other than getting someone 'official' on his back :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

TaNasha said:


> ah CeeCee I am so sorry you have to deal with all this. xxx




Barbles said:


> What Claire said, you can moan all you like babe, I moan constantly and its not even over important stuff but giving up a fur baby is definately important. They are part of your family and it can break your heart to see them go, when our Cindy cat died (we had her 15 years) my mum called me crying every day for nearly a month because she missed her so much. They have a new cat now but mum still says no-one compares to Cindy and she is right.
> 
> And as for your boss, I think it may be time to get some solicitors on his case, maybe just a talk to one will scare him into sorting the money, £1000 odd is a hell of a lot of money and he needs to arrange to get it paid to you, especially as you will be leaving soon and having a baby. He wouldnt have a leg to stand on if it went to court. Its shocking TBH that he has still not done anything despite the help and the warnings you have given him and Im not sure there is much more you can do other than getting someone 'official' on his back :hugs:

Thanks ladies, I don't know what I would do without you all today. Just wish I could stop crying as it's really embarrassing crying my eyeballs out at work and my boss glaring at me and customers not believing my severe hayfever stories! I think it hurts so much to have to rehome Stella because my last cat Mickee died in April last year (she was 20 when she had to be put to sleep) and I got Stella in the July. And now not even a year later I have to part with her and I don't think I can. I know I have to because she deserves more than we can give her but still, doesn't make it hurt any less XXX

ETA: just incredibly sad and stressed today, thank you for al your support. Not feeling wonderful anyways, barely slept all weekend and Jess is having a stupidly quiet day and my sugar levels keep rising. Don't know whether to ring the nurse or not, could just be stress making them rise not sure. XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> TaNasha said:
> 
> 
> ah CeeCee I am so sorry you have to deal with all this. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> What Claire said, you can moan all you like babe, I moan constantly and its not even over important stuff but giving up a fur baby is definately important. They are part of your family and it can break your heart to see them go, when our Cindy cat died (we had her 15 years) my mum called me crying every day for nearly a month because she missed her so much. They have a new cat now but mum still says no-one compares to Cindy and she is right.
> 
> And as for your boss, I think it may be time to get some solicitors on his case, maybe just a talk to one will scare him into sorting the money, £1000 odd is a hell of a lot of money and he needs to arrange to get it paid to you, especially as you will be leaving soon and having a baby. He wouldnt have a leg to stand on if it went to court. Its shocking TBH that he has still not done anything despite the help and the warnings you have given him and Im not sure there is much more you can do other than getting someone 'official' on his back :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies, I don't know what I would do without you all today. Just wish I could stop crying as it's really embarrassing crying my eyeballs out at work and my boss glaring at me and customers not believing my severe hayfever stories! I think it hurts so much to have to rehome Stella because my last cat Mickee died in April last year (she was 20 when she had to be put to sleep) and I got Stella in the July. And now not even a year later I have to part with her and I don't think I can. I know I have to because she deserves more than we can give her but still, doesn't make it hurt any less XXX
> 
> ETA: just incredibly sad and stressed today, thank you for al your support. Not feeling wonderful anyways, barely slept all weekend and Jess is having a stupidly quiet day and my sugar levels keep rising. Don't know whether to ring the nurse or not, could just be stress making them rise not sure. XXXClick to expand...

It will hurt, and it will hurt for a while. Just take care of yourself and hubby, she will be just fine :hugs: I think you should call the nurse and check your levels for sure, just to be on the safe side. Tell mr boss man that you have to leave and don't know when you'll be back! You own him NOTHING and have to take care of you and Jess! Oh and Leah is having a lazy day too, same last night. Get a kick every now and then but nothing compared to what I've had the last few days xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm so glad you've found the perfect name for your LO hun, I think Jayden and Leah are both lovely and go perfectly together :) Think I will phone the nurse just to see if I should be worrying! It's probably stress and upset causing it somehow though :( xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Just rang the diabetes nurse, she's moved my appointment from next weds to this weds as she suspects I might need to go on insulin :cry: Not only am I a bad mum to my fur baby I'm also a crap mum to Jessica too. So worried now just want her to be ok XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I love it :happydance: Full name is Leah May Gemma Muir! Changed it from Mae to May because MAE is hubbys works initials :haha: he's not that dedicated to work lol. You're the only ladies who know and it's good to be able to use her name.

I agree, I think it's probably stress etc but that doesn't make it any better, you can't switch off your feelings. Especially when your boss is being such a dick! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> Just rang the diabetes nurse, she's moved my appointment from next weds to this weds as she suspects I might need to go on insulin :cry: Not only am I a bad mum to my fur baby I'm also a crap mum to Jessica too. So worried now just want her to be ok XXX

Cerys!!! Don't ever let me hear you say that ever again. That's completely untrue and you know it. You're a fab mummy to both, you want whats best for both your babies, fur or otherwise. I soooo wish I could come down and rescue you from yourself today, you need a serious break :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just rang the diabetes nurse, she's moved my appointment from next weds to this weds as she suspects I might need to go on insulin :cry: Not only am I a bad mum to my fur baby I'm also a crap mum to Jessica too. So worried now just want her to be ok XXX
> 
> Cerys!!! Don't ever let me hear you say that ever again. That's completely untrue and you know it. You're a fab mummy to both, you want whats best for both your babies, fur or otherwise. I soooo wish I could come down and rescue you from yourself today, you need a serious break :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the :hugs: sweetie. I just feel so useless today and like I'm not doing anything right by anybody or anything. DH has asked his work colleagues today and one lady said she might take Stella on, she just has to check to see if she's allowed pets in her rental accommodation. She'll let us know tomorrow hopefully. I don't want to get my hopes up though as I don't want to get very upset all over again. Sorry I am the worst person to be around today ladies!! 

XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I hope that last thread didn't sound too harsh, I just don't want you thinking that you can't do anything right, none of this is your fault honey. Oh I hope that lady can take her on, it would be much better having someone you know having her wouldn't it? I'll keep everything crossed for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

******BIG HUGS****** 

Things get worse before they get better Ceecee, and my favourite quote of all time - 

"Good things fall apart so better things can fall together"

xxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I hope that last thread didn't sound too harsh, I just don't want you thinking that you can't do anything right, none of this is your fault honey. Oh I hope that lady can take her on, it would be much better having someone you know having her wouldn't it? I'll keep everything crossed for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm keeping everything crossed but as I said don't want to get my hopes up. No your last post didn't sound harsh my lovely, don't you be worryiing XXX 



xxMichellexx said:


> ******BIG HUGS******
> 
> Things get worse before they get better Ceecee, and my favourite quote of all time -
> 
> "Good things fall apart so better things can fall together"
> 
> xxxxxx

That's one of my favourite quotes too! Gotta love Marilyn Monroe. Another of my favourites is "If you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain" and also "Storms make trees take deeper roots" both by Dolly Parton... maybe there should be a book "life according to Dolly" xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

oooh those are good quotes - they all kinda relate to pregnancy aswell! lol xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Ok I am going to speak to my boss now- eeeeeeekkkkk!


----------



## CeeCee2010

TaNasha said:


> Ok I am going to speak to my boss now- eeeeeeekkkkk!

Good luck - I hope your boss isn't as much of a twat as mine!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I know, and this one "Life isnt about waiting for the storm to pass, its about learning to dance in the rain"

Get your dancing shoes on ladies xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, I can't reach my feet to put on my dancing shoes - will flip flops do:rofl: xxx


----------



## Barbles

Awww CeeCee, I just wanna come and give you a hug :hugs: you are doing best for your family and Stella and I know it majorly sucks but you are in no way rubbish. And if you are feeling ill, go home. Like Claire said you owe your boss nothing and the health of you and Jessica is the most important thing :hugs:

And I would so buy the Dolly book.

Good luck TaNasha, Im sure it will be fine.

Im a pig out today, my desk looks like a supermarket :dohh:


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Michelle, I can't reach my feet to put on my dancing shoes - will flip flops do:rofl: xxx

I cant even be bothered with shoes, so im going bare footed!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, sounds good to me!

Anyone have any bump pics to share?? Here's my 27 week one, with 11 weeks to compare


----------



## xxMichellexx

I'll get some up in a bit< looking lovely and round claire yum yum xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, from the side it looks lovely and impressive, but I'm pretty sure from the front it just looks like I've shoved a cushion up my top lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

My feet are swollen so only fit in flip flops or slippers so I might go rain dancing in my slippers if thats ok :) Haven't taken a recent bump pic, must do that! Claire your bump is lovely :) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> Awww CeeCee, I just wanna come and give you a hug :hugs: you are doing best for your family and Stella and I know it majorly sucks but you are in no way rubbish. And if you are feeling ill, go home. Like Claire said you owe your boss nothing and the health of you and Jessica is the most important thing :hugs:
> 
> And I would so buy the Dolly book.
> 
> Good luck TaNasha, Im sure it will be fine.
> 
> Im a pig out today, my desk looks like a supermarket :dohh:

I'm starving but my boss hasn't come back yet so I can't go out and get anything to eat. He's seriously wearing me down today! Thanks for the hugs hun :) Found the dolly book online, I may just order it later! If you have any leftover food from the desk supermarket send some my way! xxx


----------



## Barbles

I will get mine up later when Im home, Im bloody rubbish at taking bump pictures lol I did take one last week though so will take another tonight and post them. And on the bump front, I got told I had a lovely LITTLE bump today!! Make up you minds people :haha:

Your bump is lovely Claire.

Ooh and got my Health Vistor appointment through today, I posted about it in 3rd Tri, have any of you lot met yours yet and do they check the house? My friend said they check the house to make sure its safe.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks everyone, I love my bump :happydance: I take one every Saturday morning when my week changes, got them all the way back to 11-12 weeks. I was showing Jayden my bump from when I was pregnant with him and he was fascinated lol.

I never met my HV until Jayden was about 2 weeks old, and she certainly never checked my house to make sure it was 'safe' is that just in your county or UK wide now? xxx


----------



## Barbles

Well all the ladies in 3rd Tri except one said they dont check but my friend said they do check, maybe it was just hers. I will ask the midwife tomorrow. I hope they dont as my house in in serious need of doing. It will be done before the baby gets here but not before next week, I was hoping to just give the front room a good spruce up and then hid all my crap in the bedroom lol.
With Phoebe I worked right next door to the clinic so she never visited my house while I was PG, only when Phoebe was here and they never checked then.


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG, I hope nobody comes and checks whether my house is safe or not! They'll get lungs full of dust from the decorating, probably fall over the piles of stuff crammed into various bedrooms and be scarred for life by the state of the back 'garden' (ie. builders' yard). Not to mention the mystery door in the hallway that immediately leads onto a staircase down to the attic, they'd be leaving in an ambulance! 

You're going through the mill a bit today CeeCee, preggo hormones probably not helping with anything either. Hope everything gets sorted out for you. And no way are you a crap mum, if you were you wouldn't be bothered about any of these things!

I have not had a very interesting morning. Busy busy busy and I've just had a meeting with some colleagues from corporate who wanted to pick my brains about a deal that completed two years ago! I can't even remember what I did last week! I don't think I was a lot of help. Aside from that, typical corporate to arrange a meeting at 1pm. I think every phone call I've had today has ended in the words 'we need this urgently, please can you send by close of play'. Argh! 

I did a bump photo for the first time at 24 weeks, I'll post it from home when I get a min. Maybe I'll do an up-to-date one now and do them every 4 weeks or so... Everyone else's bumps look more bumpy than mine though, I still just look fat!


----------



## xxMichellexx

claire how do u get the pictures so perfectly sized then upload them? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I add them to facebook from my phone, then save them to my computer and upload them using the paper clip in 'go advanced' xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

3 Minutes ago - 30 weeks

4 Weeks ago - 26 weeks

11 weeks


Sorry im naked xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww she's definately growing isn't she? What a gorgeous bump! xxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

Gorgeous bumps Claire and Michelle!

So my boss now wants a letter from the midwife, the midwife says they dont do that and it needs to go through our companty dr who I have never heard of. I feel like crying! My boss also told me that my requeste to work 4 days instead of 5 in January after my maternity leave has been refused. She said that I have a full time position and there are no other positions available. I really want to work 3 or 4 days. And I thought I have a right to do this after having a baby? But I am so scared they will fire me if I fight it! What shoudl I do?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Indeed she is, i wonder what its going to look like in 5 weeks time, argh how scary, im going to be 35 weeks pregnant in 5 weeks time and im still living the student lifestyle, best get into mum mode soon!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

TaNasha said:


> Gorgeous bumps Claire and Michelle!
> 
> So my boss now wants a letter from the midwife, the midwife says they dont do that and it needs to go through our companty dr who I have never heard of. I feel like crying! My boss also told me that my requeste to work 4 days instead of 5 in January after my maternity leave has been refused. She said that I have a full time position and there are no other positions available. I really want to work 3 or 4 days. And I thought I have a right to do this after having a baby? But I am so scared they will fire me if I fight it! What shoudl I do?

Oh TaNasha i really dont know as i have not been in this position or anything like it, the bosses seem to really suck at the minute. What is it that you do? You think they would help you get back to work after having the baby not make it harder for you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

I do Public Relations. I have a meeting with our HR department but only at the end of May which still feels like forever! I just hope they can find me something else to do - I dont care what, as long as I have some extra time with my baby girl!


----------



## Barbles

They cant do that Tanasha, you have a right to flexible working hours when you return and they certainly cannot fire you, if they did you could sue their asses to high heaven for discrimination. Check out the direct.gov.uk website, its got all your rights on there about maternity leave and returning to work etc. I hope it gets sorted.

Nice bump Michelle, you wouldnt want to see the nekkid shots of my bump, the stretchies are coming on ansum lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

How can they say it's been refused??? How do they know what's going to be available once your maternity leave had finished??! They have to seriously consider family friendly hours after you come back from maternity leave, but unfortunately it's not a law. I'm sorry they're being arseholes :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

You deserve that extra time so make sure you get it! xxxx


----------



## Barbles

I have just noticed that most of you ladies are actually having girls.

Is it just me and Samira with the boy bumps and Vickie with the yellow bump? Sorry if Ive forgotten that your having a boy bump anyone lol


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks Barbles! I work for a UK company but in The Netherlands, so Im not sure if everything is the same? But I will have a talk with DH tonight and see what we do. He also says that by law they can't refuse it. Everyone ele here has gone to less working hours or moved positions so I dont know why they are being so difficult with me!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I hope you get it sorted Tasha xxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

My sister had the same problem Tanasha. My sisters company told her that she had a right to request part time hours but they didn't have to accept the request. However, eventually they said that they would have a meeting about it 6 weeks before she intended to go back and see what the situation was. As it was they struck up a deal that she wors tues, weds and thurs on full time hours and in tax return season she works full time hours 5 days a week and accrues a certain amount of days in lieu or they pay her extra. It's just a case of sticking to your guns and not backing down hun. If you plan on taking the full 12 months maternity leave then they are talking complete crap and you should threaten to involve a solicitor. xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Thank you wonderful ladies xxx 

There does seem to be a lot of girl bumps here, but Im sure there should be more boys?


----------



## Rachyroux

Ladies I'm very sorry I haven't been posting, I wanted to wait until I had a good chance to catch up, but then there was soooo much I can't keep up! 
I had a quick look at some pages, lovely bump pics, i'll post mine later, I feel huge lately. Not like in the oh god I'm fat way, but yes I kinda feel that too. But as if my baby has no more room because It feels all so squished and full! phew. Hurry up July5th. 

Ceecee read a few of your posts and just wanted to say I wish I could hug you!!
never feel bad about moaning. We all do it, and we're all here for you, Your boss is a gimp, your blood sugar levels are not your fault, and i'm so sorry about you having to leave your cat. :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx xxxxx

Claire I love the name you've picked! beautiful!

Tanasha I hope everything works out for you, it's stressful isn't it, last thing you need, have you thought about going/ have you been to citizens advice? hope it all sorts out soon for you lovely.

Hope all you ladies are ok, if i've missed something big please let me know! I'll try not to be so crap, since my phone died I can't use the internet as much, but certainly will try.

Put a deposit down on a house today. As long as the checks go through fine we'll be in our house on the 1st June. Only a month or so from my due date. eeeek. Can't wait to do the nursery though.

Love to you all :flow: xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I reckon Baby G is a boy if that helps?! Although in the second tri 'prediction' thread I put girl as I was going through a girl phase. I always said that whatever my friend had, I'd have the opposite - she popped Ava out so mine must clearly be a boy to complete the set! Obviously I actually have no idea. Even my scan picture gives nothing away. I am always looking at things suitable for boys though, I never ever look at anything pink and girly. Don't know what that means - maybe that I have absolutely no mother's instinct whatsoever!

TaNasha, the first thing you need to do is familiarise yourself with your company's family friendly/flexible working policy. Every reasonable-sized company should have one. My firm's says that whilst they will consider seriously any request for flexible working, they do not have to agree it if there is a business case not to. Obviously they always try and find the business case not to... I don't think it's set in stone that you must be entitled to flexible working but generally companies will 'seriously consider' any request. It's because any change in your working hours means a change in your contractual terms and conditions which must be agreed by both parties and not just unilaterally. Sorry that's not much help but get your hands on a copy of that policy asap - email HR and ask them to send it through to you before your meeting. Your contract of employment should stipulate which law applies, whether it's Dutch or England/Wales.


----------



## Barbles

Yay for a house Rach :happydance:

Well girlies, I am in shock. My OH who has been wheezing and coughing and spluttering for nearly two months now is finally going to the doctors tonight.
His inhalers are not working, my inhaler which is quite a strong one is not working as well and like I said before he just sound awful especially at night. He is also suffering from hayfever which isnt helping matters. He cant even sleep due to the noise coming from him and he is feeling bad as he is keeping me up (and now I feel bad for moaning :blush:) so hopefully he will be sorted by this evening now!! 
It has been really worrying me so Im so glad he is going. BTW how is your hubby now CeeCee, is he any better?


----------



## Rachyroux

Thats great, men are so stubborn, mine still wont go to the doctors about a "down there" problem, a foot problem, and a bad shoulder which they didn't fix properly resulting in the shoulder being misplaced. Ugh so complicated but he wont push them to get it sorted. Lovely that everything'll be sorted and that'll be a huge worry/stress off your mind. xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

RachyRoux - Congrats on the house, so glad you finally got it. You move two days before I do :) Gotta love this moving just before baby's due eh? I feel like its my fault. My day results are all fine its the first thing in the morning sugar thats steadily rising and I don't know why. Just feels like my body is failing me and Jessica and all I want is her to be safe. XXX 

Barbles - DH is ok, wasn't ill again over the weekend, a little down but I think that was to do with us making the decision on Stella rather than anything else. So glad your OH has seen sense and is finally going to the docs! It's about time! My hubby gets awful hayfever and seasonal asthma with it and it was only after he had to take my inhaler before because he had an asthma attack that he decided to go to the doctors. Stubborn buggers eh? XXX 

Boss is still being a knob head, I told him I had to leave slightly earlier on wednesday as I have to go to the hospital and he sighed and said "Nothing but trouble you are you?" I'm sorry that I have gestational diabetes and might have to go on insulin boss I didn't realise how shit that would make you feel. 

I'm going to ask him to put it in writing how he intends to pay me my backpay and inform him that he risks being fined up to 50% of what he owes me by HMRC if I was to report him to them. Lets see if that shifts him up a gear !


----------



## Rachyroux

Ceecee- Your boss sounds like an unorganized nightmarish knob. Wow, that was a bad sentence but gets the point across. :hugs:
Oo I know moving at this stage, we're clever hehe. OH has offered to do everything though says he doesn't want me lifting a finger. But I will insist on decorating babies room, not the painting though.
How long has this been happening with your morning bloods hun? Sometimes its hormones, and you'll find that they'll settle next week. I had a bit of a scare with high numbers and they discussed possibly putting me on tablets if they didn't settle, (then insulin if the tablets didn't work)
but they went back to normal. It's not your fault, GD is horrible and it makes you feel guilty, but alot of the time we really can't control what numbers we get. Big hugs, I know it's frustrating and I hope everything turns out okay. Insulin will help control it anyway if it comes to that. They haven't mentioned trying medication in tablet form first with you have they before you try insulin?
xx
:flower:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Bloody hell CeeCee, sounds like you've got enough material to write a book on your boss' twattery! I can't believe he can get away with the way he's been treating you. Enough is enough now- you've got more than enough on your plate without having to deal with his arsehole ways. He needs a HUGE boot up the arse and a reality check. I almost feel like marching over to your work and telling him myself!
By the way, that's a truly beautiful letter that you wrote. I'm sure the new owners can't fail to be moved by it. There's no way they won't keep in touch after that, I'm sure.

Barbles- glad to hear the your OH is off to the docs finally. Men are so weird about going to the docs. It's as if they think they should 'tough it out'. Either that or they're all scaredy cats ;) Hope it goes ok for him tonight. And by the way- I have a boy bump too :D

TaNasha- sounds incredibly unfair what your work is doing to you. Why do so many companies almost act like you should be punished for having a family? It's crazy! I hope you find a solution with them soon. 

Rachy- wonderful news about the deposit on the house!! Very exciting times :)

Claire and Michelle- you have absolutely fabulous bumps! I'll try and get a bump pic up later but I'm afraid you two put me totally in the shade!

Vicki- I totally refused to look any ANY girls things at all since I found out I was pregnant. I just had such a strong feeling I was having a boy. Maybe you've got a really strong mother's instinct? ;)

I'm ok but have been feeling a bit off for the past couple of days. I think I've well and truly hit the third trimester as I'm feeling really tired and heavy. I've been pretty fortunate that the pregnancy has been fairly smooth so far, so I knew this day would come! First thing I'm going to do when I get home from work is have a nap!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Ceecee- Your boss sounds like an unorganized nightmarish knob. Wow, that was a bad sentence but gets the point across. :hugs:
> Oo I know moving at this stage, we're clever hehe. OH has offered to do everything though says he doesn't want me lifting a finger. But I will insist on decorating babies room, not the painting though.
> How long has this been happening with your morning bloods hun? Sometimes its hormones, and you'll find that they'll settle next week. I had a bit of a scare with high numbers and they discussed possibly putting me on tablets if they didn't settle, (then insulin if the tablets didn't work)
> but they went back to normal. It's not your fault, GD is horrible and it makes you feel guilty, but alot of the time we really can't control what numbers we get. Big hugs, I know it's frustrating and I hope everything turns out okay. Insulin will help control it anyway if it comes to that. They haven't mentioned trying medication in tablet form first with you have they before you try insulin?
> xx
> :flower:

My numbers have been steadily rising since I was diagnosed with it. Started off as always being around 4.3-4.7 in the mornings and now I'm up to 6.2 which isn't massively high but because my numbers aren't going down, only rising they want to see me and sort out what to do. No other medication was mentioned other than insulin either. I'm hoping it doesn't come to that though. I had a fear of needles before all this! I just feel so guilty like I'm letting my little princess down XXX 



Waitin4astork said:


> Bloody hell CeeCee, sounds like you've got enough material to write a book on your boss' twattery! I can't believe he can get away with the way he's been treating you. Enough is enough now- you've got more than enough on your plate without having to deal with his arsehole ways. He needs a HUGE boot up the arse and a reality check. I almost feel like marching over to your work and telling him myself!
> By the way, that's a truly beautiful letter that you wrote. I'm sure the new owners can't fail to be moved by it. There's no way they won't keep in touch after that, I'm sure.
> 
> Barbles- glad to hear the your OH is off to the docs finally. Men are so weird about going to the docs. It's as if they think they should 'tough it out'. Either that or they're all scaredy cats ;) Hope it goes ok for him tonight. And by the way- I have a boy bump too :D
> 
> TaNasha- sounds incredibly unfair what your work is doing to you. Why do so many companies almost act like you should be punished for having a family? It's crazy! I hope you find a solution with them soon.
> 
> Rachy- wonderful news about the deposit on the house!! Very exciting times :)
> 
> Claire and Michelle- you have absolutely fabulous bumps! I'll try and get a bump pic up later but I'm afraid you two put me totally in the shade!
> 
> Vicki- I totally refused to look any ANY girls things at all since I found out I was pregnant. I just had such a strong feeling I was having a boy. Maybe you've got a really strong mother's instinct? ;)
> 
> I'm ok but have been feeling a bit off for the past couple of days. I think I've well and truly hit the third trimester as I'm feeling really tired and heavy. I've been pretty fortunate that the pregnancy has been fairly smooth so far, so I knew this day would come! First thing I'm going to do when I get home from work is have a nap!

Sorry to hear you're starting to get tired hun, I've literally never had the energy boost that supposedly happens in second tri, always been exhausted! My boss is a knob and today I just feel like saying to him "You have no idea what I'm going through but cut me a bit of slack and sort yourself out would you?!" I'm just drained by everything today and can't be bothered with his shit. Thanks for threatening to come down yourself and tell him. I feel awful as he's just taken advantage of me really and I've been too weak to stop it. Well, think I might type up an agreement and see what he thinks of it. If all else fails, I'll just phone a solicitor and he can deal with it from there. xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Waitin4astork said:


> I'm ok but have been feeling a bit off for the past couple of days. I think I've well and truly hit the third trimester as I'm feeling really tired and heavy. I've been pretty fortunate that the pregnancy has been fairly smooth so far, so I knew this day would come! First thing I'm going to do when I get home from work is have a nap!

I felt like this from about 30 weeks, now i'm 33 weeks tommorow I feel like hell I'm so uncomfortable! It's nice that you've had a nice pregnancy so far though, I had it rough from day one haha. I totally don't blame you. I might have a kip in a bit and i'm not even working anymore.
Mmm loving sleep whilst pregnant.:thumbup:


----------



## Rachyroux

Dunno if it's any help Ceecee but if you have a very high protein meal it can help even your sugar level out and make it quite low.
example of house stupid/confusing GD is.

. I had 2 pieces of toast (brown bread) and 1hr after food my levels were 8.9

. I went out for a meal for my grandfathers birthday, and decided to indulge as a one off.
I had mackrel to start. 
Chicken breast main course
And a small chocolate brownie for dessert.

My level was only 6.2! And I put that down to eating high protein, helped it balance it. I shouldn't have induldged but I wont do it again. Was dreading my levels and was so shocked to see how low it was. Do you like eating fish? high protein has really helped me personally & it's helping my levels stay low at the moment. I hope you manage to sort it soon hun, Please remember it's not your fault :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Rachyroux said:


> Dunno if it's any help Ceecee but if you have a very high protein meal it can help even your sugar level out and make it quite low.
> example of house stupid/confusing GD is.
> 
> . I had 2 pieces of toast (brown bread) and 1hr after food my levels were 8.9
> 
> . I went out for a meal for my grandfathers birthday, and decided to indulge as a one off.
> I had mackrel to start.
> Chicken breast main course
> And a small chocolate brownie for dessert.
> 
> My level was only 6.2! And I put that down to eating high protein, helped it balance it. I shouldn't have induldged but I wont do it again. Was dreading my levels and was so shocked to see how low it was. Do you like eating fish? high protein has really helped me personally & it's helping my levels stay low at the moment. I hope you manage to sort it soon hun, Please remember it's not your fault :hugs:

Its crazy isn't it?! I had 2 slices of white bread toast this morning as we had nothing else in and afterwards my levels were only 5.2! I had bran flakes for breakfast the other morning and ended up with levels of 7.6! I love fish and meat at the moment so try to make that the biggest part of my meal (along with veg or salad) as I know that lowers levels but my levels seems to be alright during the day it's just the morning one thats complete crap. I'm trying to tell myself its not my fault I just feel like it is. My body is sending out too much sugar and I can't control it :( :cry: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Aw Ceecee.. want to hug you and also shake you and convince you it isn't your fault, but I know we feel guilty even when it isn't our fault. Yep I highly recommend lots of protein, lots of veg, and small ammount of brown carbs as white carbs have quite a bit or sugar in I've heard. :) :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

It's funny, nearly two weeks ago I didn't have a care in the world. Now I have DH suffering with severe stress, having to move house due to bloody thieves, having to rehome my beautiful fur baby, possibly having to go on insulin and a knob of a boss. In the words of Dr Evil somebody throw me a frickin bone here XXX Thanks everybody for your support today, it truly means the world to me XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

I really feel for you CeeCee. :hugs: Your boss is unbelievable. If all fails go to citizens advice or something? Everything seems to have hit you for once, and I can sympathise with your cat situation slightly, but not completely.

The cat in my parents house where I live is technically my cat, her name is Pushkin, and she's my beautiful mute cat, my mother hates the cat ( not as in she hurts the cat, or abuses her but doesn't give her attention and shouts at her for being "annoying." which really winds me up)

She (my cat) has two bad back legs that they can't find the cause for , and she wees herself round the house, and on occasion has poo'd around the house, making my mother even more resentful to the cat. I really don't want my cat staying there without me as she'll never get any attention, but this house says no pets. And I will miss her so much. I've had her since I was little. She's also a mute, opens her mouth to meow but no sound ever comes out, think it's linked to her previous life before we had her, she was suspected of being abused. :( 

Big cuddle xx


----------



## Barbles

Well when you put it like that CeeCee things can only get better :haha: Seriously though, we all have times where we things go wrong but they DO get better, some things may take longer than others but you will get sorted in the end :hugs::hugs: I think an evening of snuggles is in order with your hubby.

Whats everyone having for tea tonight?
We are having homemade chicken kebabs, salad and I think Im going to make homemade coleslaw as well if I get enough time. Im sooooo looking forward to this tea.


----------



## Rachyroux

Oooh chicken kebabs. Sounds amazing. I have no idea, as I'm staying home with parents tonight and tommorow to give the OH a bit of "boy" time before the baby arrives! So we shall see, my dad is a fantastic cook though so I always look forward to his food. I'll let you know what i'm having. 

Homemade coleslaw too? Loveellly :D


----------



## Vicki_g

CeeCee I think you need some of that self-love (not the rude kind) that you were telling Claire to have last week! Agree with barbles though, can't get much worse so from now on positive thinking only is allowed! The GD is nothing to do with you and everything to do with pregnancy demons, you are doing a good job of monitoring (I will be shite if I have to do it) and that means you're getting sorted out to keep you and Jessica healthy.

I've not had the results of my GTT today and I was hoping I would (optimistic seeing as it was only on Friday) but I'm anxious about it... trying to be sensible but managed to eat Maltesers and giant Buttons over the weekend! We're having sea bass fillets tonight with salad and husband will have potatoes -I'll probably have some leftover pasta salad to go with it. I'd prefer chicken kebabs! 

The head of another department is stood chatting to someone near me at the moment. The guy is a twatbag anyway but he's adding to it with a really annoying cough. Wish he'd feck off back to his own department and annoy them instead.

Ho hum. Going to try and get my timesheet completed in reasonable time today then leave - not sure how I'm going to make it through a full week without any prospect of a lie-in for another 5 days!


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki you make me laugh!! I hope "twatbag" pisses off soon ;D 


And good luck with your results. xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

I want these nursery wall stickers, and think I might just get them...

https://www.colorfulchildhoodstore....als-Nursery-p/wall decals owls rmk1439slm.htm


----------



## Vicki_g

They are cute, I love owl things! We nearly bought a house which had a stained glass window in the bathroom featuring an owl sitting on a tree branch - the rest of the house was awful but I loved that window! I'm avoiding stickers. I'd stick them on then find that they were wonky/wrinkled/in the wrong place and in trying to move them would remove the entire wall of plaster. We're therefore painting it in a creamy colour and I've got some little animal canvas pictures from JoJoMaman to put up:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+Nursery-Room-Decorations-Set-of-3-Animal-Safari-Pictures+B6727

That's it so far. Most boring nursery ever! Trying to find a nice colourful yet tasteful cot mobile which is apparently impossible and the spotty changing mat I want from John Lewis is out of stock. I do want this rug to go with the pictures though:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+Nursery-Rugs-Curtains-Cushions-Lion-Rug+B3995

See what I mean about the boy stuff?! Not a dab of pink anywhere on that lot! Cute though. I love animal-themed things.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Girls im in pain, its bearable but its bloody well hurts, its like the top right of my bump and my bump is really hard and its making me a bit breathless :( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

I think baby is pushing my bellu button out even further/ it hurts like hell!


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki those are lovely! We're having a girly animal theme, here's my cot set, it's amazing. so expensive but so beautiful, looks far better in person, the textures are great , and the quality. each animal is made out of the softest material. I Got it from roomsyoulove online, lovely stuff on there, wish I had more money ;)
I also wanted to say fair play for staying team yellow! I wish i'd have had the willpower, honestly! Loving the little canvases! 

Michelle I'm in pain too. My back is so bad, my sides are bad, baby is often on sides and i'm in agony!! Baby at the moment is centeral and high high up, big hard lump sticking out! think it's her back or something because it's pretty big! So sore. 
Everything feels so bloody squished, and I do feel so breathless sometimes I swear my lungs have been squashed into little kidney beans. 


xxxx
 



Attached Files:







cot set.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxMichellexx

Rachyroux said:


> Vicki those are lovely! We're having a girly animal theme, here's my cot set, it's amazing. so expensive but so beautiful, looks far better in person, the textures are great , and the quality. each animal is made out of the softest material. I Got it from roomsyoulove online, lovely stuff on there, wish I had more money ;)
> I also wanted to say fair play for staying team yellow! I wish i'd have had the willpower, honestly! Loving the little canvases!
> 
> Michelle I'm in pain too. My back is so bad, my sides are bad, baby is often on sides and i'm in agony!! Baby at the moment is centeral and high high up, big hard lump sticking out! think it's her back or something because it's pretty big! So sore.
> Everything feels so bloody squished, and I do feel so breathless sometimes I swear my lungs have been squashed into little kidney beans.
> 
> xxxx

As much as i dont want you to be in pain lovely, im slightly glad im not the only one suffering, my pregnancy has been so easy so far, people think im faking it if i start to complain. xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

No I get you, it's nice to know it's not just me either. My OH rolls his eyes as if i'm being a moany git, but we have every reason to! My pregnancy has been really rough from early on so I'm sure everyone thinks I'm just making up new things every few weeks.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha.

My face is getting fatter now which is annoying :( Luckily my boyfriend is a personal trainer and hes been doing some research on losing baby weight etc so hes going to help me lose it after. Probably more for his sake than mine lol. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

xxMichellexx said:


> Haha.
> 
> My face is getting fatter now which is annoying :( Luckily my boyfriend is a personal trainer and hes been doing some research on losing baby weight etc so hes going to help me lose it after. Probably more for his sake than mine lol.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

I'm sure your face is fine you silly! 
Wow, that's handy, so he can get you into gear after baby :) that's great.
Haha my boyfriend i'm sure is looking forward to me losing weight.
Funnily enough I weigh less now than I do 2 months ago :S even though bump is bigger and baby is growing. Guess gestational diabetes diet has had one positive effect.xxxxxx


----------



## Braven05

Awww, baby Avery just had hiccups. It was really cute. I'm so in love with her.


----------



## Vicki_g

My pain generally appears when I'm walking, I've not had much otherwise as yet. It's my round ligaments that have been agony so far, could it be that Michelle or is it more like baby making a nuisance of herself? I've been getting the odd bout of palpitations (worrying!) but apart from that nothing as yet to complain about. I'm sure that means my labour and birth will be an utter nightmare. 

Hehe, the yellow bump thing has been generally fine Rachy apart from when trying to plan the nursery! Everything else is easy and I'm massively excited to find out once they're here! I think I'm going to do the bare minimum in the room and then buy things gradually once they've revealed themselves. It also means I'm not spending a fortune on clothes etc yet, although I think I've now bought everything in the neutral range at M&S and Debenhams - ie. not much. The choice is rubbish! I turned down a free 4D scan that my auntie offered to do for us, I didn't want to risk seeing any 'bits' so we are completely oblivious as to what they are, what they look like or anything! All I know is that they're ok in there which is the main thing. I think if I'd found out I'd have been worried they'd got it wrong so just as easy to wait for the surprise! Knowing my luck I'd have had a pink explosion in the nursery then they turned out to be a boy.

Well I can stop procrastinating now and go home, the rain appears to have stopped for a little moment!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Michelle - your OH will have to put a plan together for us limbo ladies to lose our lard! 

I've been in pain since I woke up at 5am, pain all over bump but having period type pains off and on since I woke up to. DH just made me ring the hospital in case and they said they think its just Jessica running out of room but that if it continues tonight/tomorrow I have to go in as it could be the start of something although very unlikely. As Tom Cruise says in A few Good men "And the hits just keep on coming!" I'm actually laughing hysterically as if I didn't I would seriously just sob and sob! DH thinks I've lost the plot... like he's ready to put a white coat on me !! :) xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki- I know the choice is so limited, I work in Debenhams, if you lived closer I'd use my discount for you, haha. I've luckily been given 100s of 0-3 month clothes. Too many if anything! We had 2 bin bags full of neutral, and 1 of pink! no 3-6 month clothes though, eek. haha.

Ceecee- I had that pain the other night, it was horrible, so low and heavy period painy, had loads in the space of 5 hours, thought something was happening. It can apparently be baby putting pressure on as baby gets lower. Sounds exactly what I had though.

Braven- hiccups! ee they're cute aren't they. Bubs has been having lots lately. Ps Avery is a lovely name!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh he will, when he gives me a plan to follow it will be a nice and simple and i will share with you ladies. 

Vicki i think its more baby making a nuisance and heartburn is kicking in today, i havnt had that too much, anyone know anything to make it better? xxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

weirdly now Baby just started hiccuping! *eerie music*

Michelle, I take Gaviscon cool chewable tablets. They work a treat for me! I've had heartburn since about 12 weeks, but been particularly bad lately! I asked doctor before taking and he said they're fine. xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Oh, and water, water helps a little bit xx


----------



## Rachyroux

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...=110&ty=87&page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0 

those ones Michelle xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oooooooooooo i shall invest, right its dinner time then relaxing time, so will speak to you all tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Have a lovely night! talk soon xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Evening Ladies!

Well I had my 4d re-scan tonight, and I must say, I'm less than impressed. For a start, my original scan was at 6.10pm but I wanted to change it to a during the day appointment (the traffic into Glasgow at that time as an absolute NIGHTMARE!) So when I called to change the appointment the woman said 'you can come in at 7pm, it's no problem!' so I thought, that's fine, we should get in on time. Got there at 6.50pm, plenty of time! But we sat waiting until 7.15pm and the man said to us 'we're running late, you're after these 2 couples' I was so angry! Why book me in for a 7pm appointment when they already had loads of people in??!

Anyway, we were finally taken in at 7.30pm and on the couch, baby was lying funny again (as she was the last time) but we managed to get a few photos. This woman came in and started pissing about with all the buttons and kept flicking so I couldn't actually see that much of the scan! When she realised that we weren't gonna get a great 4d scan she said 'we'll do it in 2d and throw in a free dvd' but I already paid for a dvd so I didn't get anything extra! BUT when she left, the guy who was actually scanning managed to get a couple of good photos and some decent dvd footage.

Here's a couple of photos, not the best I've seen but not awful either


----------



## xxMichellexx

Aww claire theyre lovely, is she still a she? Sorry itt wasnt as good as expected hun.

How is everyone today?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Morning all.

Lovely pictures Claire, sorry it wasnt what you expected but still you got some nice shots there.

Im ok today, had a bit of a hormonal one last night, Phoebe wouldnt go bed and I was up and down the stairs like a yoyo, my bump was killing due to Jacobs ninja act in there, I decided my friend wasnt speaking to me dohh: she is) and then OH moaned about the dishes not being done, this combined with Sam having no home in Glee turned me into a sobbing mess. But Im much better today.

Off to the midwife in a minute for a BP check and to hear my bubba.

Didnt have a proper catch up but how is your pain today Michelle? xx

Ohh and my kebabs were lush, looked like the real thing and tasted just as good. I took a picture :blush: as I was chuffed so will post it later haha xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire - I think leah is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Sorry the scan didn't go as well as hoped but she is one beautiful lil girl - just like her mamma!! XXX

Barbles - Sorry you had an emotional one last night hun! Glad you're better today :) XXX 

Michelle - Hope your pain stopped last night hun XXX 

I've still got my tummy pain but thankfully not as bad as yesterday. DH's friend has offered to take Stella on a trial basis so I'm just praying and hoping that Stella will find her forever home. I'm scared stiff that it doesn't work out and then we have to take her to the foster centre. Today will be my last proper day with her too and DH is taking her to his friends house tomorrow afternoon. I've started videoing her doing all her funny things so at least I can have some memories of her with us. 

I hope everybody is happy and healthy today XXX 

Lots of Love XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yep Michelle, she's still a she lol although her legs were pretty tightly shut! Lol. She looks like Jayden! I'll get a 4d photo of him and compare them so you can see xxx

Oh amanda, I hate nights like that! I get them quite often and just break down completely! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: 

I'm off to tesco today :happydance: Lol, I don't know why but I love going my weekly shop, it's like I challenge myself to see how cheap I can get it :rofl: I used to be about 70-80 a week which was ridiculous for only 3 of us and a dog, and most of it got wasted cos we'd buy takeaways! But last week it was only £40 and we only had one take out (kfc) so I think we're doing pretty good. AND I've got meat in the freezer so this weeks should only be about 35-40 I think................ God, how sad do I sound?!?! :rofl: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Lovely pictures Claire, sorry it wasnt what you expected but still you got some nice shots there.
> 
> Im ok today, had a bit of a hormonal one last night, Phoebe wouldnt go bed and I was up and down the stairs like a yoyo, my bump was killing due to Jacobs ninja act in there, I decided my friend wasnt speaking to me dohh: she is) and then OH moaned about the dishes not being done, this combined with Sam having no home in Glee turned me into a sobbing mess. But Im much better today.
> 
> Off to the midwife in a minute for a BP check and to hear my bubba.
> 
> Didnt have a proper catch up but how is your pain today Michelle? xx
> 
> Ohh and my kebabs were lush, looked like the real thing and tasted just as good. I took a picture :blush: as I was chuffed so will post it later haha xx

It got more and more uncomfortable last night, but this morning is fine, i think ive got a bit of round ligament pain at the minute, but i will see what today brings. 

Hope your kebabs looked as good as they sounded!

I once again have nothing to do today, but am getting excited cause im going to see Derren Brown on thursday woooo xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, I'm so glad there's someone close by willing to take her! It means that you'll be able to keep in touch for sure and maybe even see her once in a while? It'll still be hard but maybe that little bit easier.


Jayden Leah


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Yep Michelle, she's still a she lol although her legs were pretty tightly shut! Lol. She looks like Jayden! I'll get a 4d photo of him and compare them so you can see xxx
> 
> Oh amanda, I hate nights like that! I get them quite often and just break down completely! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to tesco today :happydance: Lol, I don't know why but I love going my weekly shop, it's like I challenge myself to see how cheap I can get it :rofl: I used to be about 70-80 a week which was ridiculous for only 3 of us and a dog, and most of it got wasted cos we'd buy takeaways! But last week it was only £40 and we only had one take out (kfc) so I think we're doing pretty good. AND I've got meat in the freezer so this weeks should only be about 35-40 I think................ God, how sad do I sound?!?! :rofl: xxx

I LOVE doing the weekly shop! I like to see how cheap I can get everything too but omg you beat me hands down!! Well I say weekly shop its every 20 days or so as I stock up on loads of meat, pasta, rice and sauces and then just buy fresh fruit and veg, milk and bread when required. Lol I don't think its sad!xxx


----------



## Barbles

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Yep Michelle, she's still a she lol although her legs were pretty tightly shut! Lol. She looks like Jayden! I'll get a 4d photo of him and compare them so you can see xxx
> 
> Oh amanda, I hate nights like that! I get them quite often and just break down completely! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to tesco today :happydance: Lol, I don't know why but I love going my weekly shop, it's like I challenge myself to see how cheap I can get it :rofl: I used to be about 70-80 a week which was ridiculous for only 3 of us and a dog, and most of it got wasted cos we'd buy takeaways! But last week it was only £40 and we only had one take out (kfc) so I think we're doing pretty good. AND I've got meat in the freezer so this weeks should only be about 35-40 I think................ God, how sad do I sound?!?! :rofl: xxx

Literally Claire I think you are my secret twin!! I do exactly the same with the shopping lol. We were spending shit loads and then getting loads of take aways too. So Im now cutting down on the shopping and the takeaways and only buying food I know we like and will eat to stop wasting!! And Ive been saving the pennies. And I was sooo chuffed when I remember I had sausages and a whole chicken in the freezer :dohh: midweek roast coming up tomorrow.
Though Im tempted to do online shopping to see how it is, im struggling a bit with the heavy trollys and bags especially if I have Phoebe in tow. Im quite excited about trying it to be honest haha.

Hopefully everything works out with Stella, CeeCee. At least you will know where she is and visit if she stays there :hugs:

Glad your pain is better Michelle x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Michelle, she's still a she lol although her legs were pretty tightly shut! Lol. She looks like Jayden! I'll get a 4d photo of him and compare them so you can see xxx
> 
> Oh amanda, I hate nights like that! I get them quite often and just break down completely! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to tesco today :happydance: Lol, I don't know why but I love going my weekly shop, it's like I challenge myself to see how cheap I can get it :rofl: I used to be about 70-80 a week which was ridiculous for only 3 of us and a dog, and most of it got wasted cos we'd buy takeaways! But last week it was only £40 and we only had one take out (kfc) so I think we're doing pretty good. AND I've got meat in the freezer so this weeks should only be about 35-40 I think................ God, how sad do I sound?!?! :rofl: xxx
> 
> I LOVE doing the weekly shop! I like to see how cheap I can get everything too but omg you beat me hands down!! Well I say weekly shop its every 20 days or so as I stock up on loads of meat, pasta, rice and sauces and then just buy fresh fruit and veg, milk and bread when required. Lol I don't think its sad!xxxClick to expand...

Woop woop! I just wish we had coupons like they do in America -have you seen the show Extreme Couponing?? Crazy! I'm gonna save £9 straight away today cos Tesco sent me a random £9 voucher yesterday! :happydance:

I do it every Monday/Tuesday usually and stock up on everything we need for the week! Its just getting harder to get Jayden into the trolley and push it lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda, read the last sentence of what I replied to ceecee :dohh: I think we must have been separated at birth! :rofl: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, i was saying to my boyfriend at the weekend how excited i am that i finally get the do proper shops and plan meals. As a student, and cooking for one means shopping often gets wasted and then i just give up buying proper meals and just go to my little sainsburys. Bring on the big weekly shop wooooo.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, why don't you do a shop for 2 and just make 'double' portions and freeze?? Makes lots of sense and when Esme is on 'solids' you can make huge batches and freeze! I was daft and bought hundreds of jars for Jayden instead of cooking and freezing - will NOT be making that mistake again! Lol xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

Morning ladies!

Claire I am sorry your 4D scan wasnt as you expected, but at least you got some nice photos! We have another 4D scan on Monday- I hope she will be in a better position then! And enjoy your weekly shopping! I never get to do ours and DH does all the cooking and he likes to be very organised with buying what we need per week where I just usually throw anything that looks yummy in!

Enjoy your midwife appointment Barbles! I always love going and I always feel happy afterwards!

Me and a friend are going to an ante natal class tonight- i dont know what to expect, but Im excited!


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Michelle, why don't you do a shop for 2 and just make 'double' portions and freeze?? Makes lots of sense and when Esme is on 'solids' you can make huge batches and freeze! I was daft and bought hundreds of jars for Jayden instead of cooking and freezing - will NOT be making that mistake again! Lol xxxx

I think i will do when im living on my own, but our freezer here isnt very big and theres 4 of us using it, so its usually full all of the time. But thats definitely my plan when shes here. xxxxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning ladies, exciting that you had your 4D scan Claire! Glad you managed to get some pictures in the end, Leah looks very comfortable in there! I love how they always look like they're smiling and cosy. Aw, I think mine's the only limbo baby without a name now! Lol. Good luck with the midwife Barbles, and with your antenatal class TaNasha! It's all go.

Leah is unlike me however, I am massively uncomfortable! Ate too much breakfast so feel all bloaty, my dress is a bit restrictive under my bust so I feel compressed and I've just had to go for a walk around the floorplate of the office to try and send Bubbo to sleep because they were moving about so much I felt a bit sick! It's horrid outside, all I want to do is go home, hide under my duvet and watch episodes of Glee. Instead it's a miserable Tuesday in Manchester and instead of Puck and Finn all I have to look at is my groaning inbox of complex issues!

Oooh, the weekly shop. I do ours every Sunday morning when the husband's at football. If I go with him we spend twice as much and I come out with a ton of interesting condiments and sauces but nothing to actually eat. I am shamed by you all though, ours is about £80-£100 a week - for two of us! I am buying the odd baby thing in there at the moment but most of it is food, how embarrassing. And it's not even like it's all ready meals, the majority of it is fresh stuff! We don't need to buy anything at all though from shop to shop (we both have packed lunches - apart from the days when I'm out with work) and the freezer is always well-stocked. We go to Costco once every so often and buy a load of meat which I then freeze in portion-sizes, so we always have plenty of chicken, lamb steaks, salmon etc available.


----------



## Barbles

Midwife went well, BP was 130/80 so has creeped slightly but is still ok for me, baby is head down and not engaged yet so alls good. My mw said not the next appt but the one after we will do birth plans, AAAAHHHH!! Too scary to be doing birth plans, Im not ready lol.

I did the whole jars thing with Phoebe too and Im sure thats why she so fussy now, Im not doing it this time either, he will eat what we eat.

Fresh stuff is more expensive I find then ready stuff so dont worry Vickie. Im trying to buy more fresh stuff and cook more from scratch, Im not a natural cook but once Im on maternity Im really going to give it a go. However I shall not be cooking tonight, OH has got to work on until 11 doing road type stuff so I am off to my mums & dads after work to have spag bol and garlic bread and most likely go through last nights Glee watching snippets of Sexy Puck playing the guitar and lovely Sam (me and my mum are such losers haha)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Glad your appointment went ok Barbles :) Ooh the spag bol and garlic bread sounds fabulous! May have to make that myself tonight! I haven't got my first ante-natal class until 7th June!! Seems like forever away!! Good luck with yours tonight TaNasha. Man I'm starving but can't eat yet as need to wait til at least 12ish or my sugar levels will be funny! Grrr XX


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Everyone! Lots to catch up on!

Ceecee &#8211; Love the poem :) and the letter xx

Michelle &#8211; Congrats on the new home!

Tanasha &#8211; As Barbles said I thought there was some legal thing about flexible working when you have a family?

Rachyroux &#8211; Congrats&#8230; I still haven&#8217;t sorted out a flat for us. We&#8217;ve been so busy that we haven&#8217;t even had time to arrange viewings and then we&#8217;re too late and the flats are gone :( I need time!

So I had my MW appt on Friday and baby is doing well, so am I. the bottom of my bump does hurt and MW said it might be the baby&#8217;s head. He is head down but still free at the moment.

I also had my last ante natal class on Friday :) I have to say that I did enjoy it quite a bit.

Yesterday I was supposed to be working but I fell sick on the way in :( I ended up going to my sister and waiting for DH to pick me up in the car.

Then late in the night I had a silly argument with another one of my sisters and sobbed myself to sleep. I felt like the family issues had been building up for some time and then the petty argument was the straw that broke the camels back. I&#8217;m just so emotional and feel that I need some distance from them now. Maybe not a good idea but I just felt so hurt yesterday and my mind kept going over so many different things :(


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG, birth plans?! You mean we actually have to give birth?! Go in, have baby as painlessly as possible, leave is my plan. 

Haven't thought much about what to feed the kiddo beyond the milky stage - my cousin's wife made massive batches of stuff for my goddaughter then liquidised them in little freezable portions at first. Now she's a great eater though so must have worked. She made fish lyonnaise (creamy fish casserole basically), cauliflower cheese, something with peas and carrots...


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm doing my birth plan with my midwife in my appointment 2 weeks today - scary stuff! I want a birth which lasts maybe an hour tops from waters going/contractions starting to Jessica being placed on my chest lol that I could cope with I think. Lol even though we're talking about baby mush meals they're making me so very hungry!!


----------



## yasmin13

I looked at the NHS choices birth plan, which seems detailed enough. I think the birth is starting to scare me now. Just noticed that I have 54 days left!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Sorry to hear you argued with your family yasmin. :hugs: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

CeeCee2010 said:


> Sorry to hear you argued with your family yasmin. :hugs: xxx

Thanks... I'm just so emotional and felt fed up yesterday.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im not giving birth, im going to just wake up one day with the baby in the moses basket next to me, sorted! xxxx


----------



## Barbles

I said as much to the midwife lol, can I have on that lasts an hour, not much pain and then to go home 5 stone lighter with my baby :haha:

As Im am doing my usual load of work (i.e bugger all) I may go look up birth plans on the internet. I never really did one with Phoebe as I went with the flow but now I know what worked and didnt I will do a bit more detailed one.
Im not really worried about the birth, Im looking forward to it more than anything. Yeah it hurts but all i think about is that feeling when the baby is here, it was the best feeling I have ever had ever and I cant wait to feel it again.

Bump watch - comments from two different people today on 'am I sure Im only having one' :growlmad: I was measuring 33 weeks today so only a bit ahead

Wish we had ante-natal classes here, they only offer them as an one day thing. I went to an ante-natal day with when I was PG with Phoebe which was lovely and I really enjoyed it but I didnt see the point in signing up this time as most of it I know. I am doing a BF workshop though.


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you argued with your family yasmin. :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks... I'm just so emotional and felt fed up yesterday.Click to expand...

You poor thing! I know that feeling well :hugs: All things work out for the best, we may not think it at the time but as I quoted yesterday "Storms make trees take deeper roots" XXX Dolly Parton i a legend - FACT! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ahaha Michelle I wish we could all do that! I heard my niece telling someone else that babies come out of the bum&#8230; I had to laugh!

She has so many questions too. She wanted to know if my baby cries in my belly, if he swims, does he want to taste her crisps :) I love kids!


----------



## yasmin13

CeeCee2010 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you argued with your family yasmin. :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks... I'm just so emotional and felt fed up yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing! I know that feeling well :hugs: All things work out for the best, we may not think it at the time but as I quoted yesterday "Storms make trees take deeper roots" XXX Dolly Parton i a legend - FACT! xxxClick to expand...

:flower:


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> Ahaha Michelle I wish we could all do that! I heard my niece telling someone else that babies come out of the bum I had to laugh!
> 
> She has so many questions too. She wanted to know if my baby cries in my belly, if he swims, does he want to taste her crisps :) I love kids!


Kids are very inquisitive arent they, my little sister whose 11 was not very subtle in asking if someone punched me really hard in the belly would the baby still be alive etc etc, but i suppose they just want to know. My initial reaction was "shutup vicki" but then i realised she wasnt being mean lol. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Me niece who is only 3 asked me on the phone the other night "So when is Jessica coming out of your foof Auntie Cer?" and I replied "How do you know that?" and she replied "Well babies don't come out of your bum so where else would they come from?" I was astounded that at 3 years old she worked that all out by herself lol amazing child XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning ladies!!!! How is everyone!!! Hope you all had a fab weekend! 
Time for a quick catch up! 

HAHA braven! I know how you feel! I never want :sex:! I don&#8217;t have this pregnancy horn that is meant to come about! Poor poor chris lol! we did have some at the weekend to his delight but I really need to try and enjoy it!!! At the mo it feels like a chore! Im tired and want to sleep in bed LOL! TaNasha you put us to shame! Hehe 

Awww CeeCee im so sorry about your kitty! Me and oh have thought abouit this before with our dogs coz we leave them at home all day and its not fair but when it comes to it we cant do it! Thankfully il be at home for a year now to give them attention them along with the baby but it will happen again where we are both at work and feel bad! 

Claire I love the name Leah Mae!!!! Its booootiful! Yay to deciding too!!! I still cant get used to ours! I gave in on Haydn with the OH coz he loved it so much and i felt bad but i cant get used to calling him it and i cant imagine saying it all the time! And i don&#8217;t like that i cant shorten it either! But OH loves it so im trying hard to accept it! 

Tanasha your nursery is loooovely!!!!!!!! Loving the princess looking crib hehe! Shes gona feel so special with that! 

Barbles &#8211; don&#8217;t with fishing! Me and OH love to fish but lately he has taken it to a new extreme! He wants new this and new that, and wants to go all the time! I feel like such a nag going NO WE NEED THE MONEY all the time! Its like a midlife crisis early!

Awww michelle glad you had a fab time with the OH! He is very cute i must say (on your PP) . YUM to greek food too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jealous! 

Awww ceecee your letter made me well up! Im so sorry!!!!! 

FAB bump Claire!!!!!!!! Ive got my pics on my cam but no lead with me at work so il get them up as soon as i remember to get the lead!!! 

Ohhh and fab bump michelle too!!!! Don&#8217;t worry about nuddyness, mine are in the nuddy too hehe! Well with pants which are slowly getting too tight!!! 

Yea there is lots of girls isn&#8217;t there hehe! Ceecee maybe do a list on the first post with all our names and DD&#8217;s and sexes?? like on midsummer (if you seen it?) Im 22nd July &#8211; team blue :D

Congrats on the house rach!!!!! Your moving at the same sort of time as me! Scary moving home so late isn&#8217;t it! Im going to book a couple days off work to get things sorted! Need to get internet, tv, bills etc sorted, unpack, clean!! Then get started on nursery eeek! 

Claire your piccies are fab! I LOVE the full body one too!!!! Its such a nightmare when baba doesn&#8217;t play ball! At my 4d i was there fior 2 hours and was scanned 3 times coz he was hiding his face in my placenta and then had his hands on my face so i had to go for a walk, then try tea and biccies, then went for a jog LOL! he finally showed his face in the end! I haven&#8217;t put my 4d pics on here yet i will do in a min! 

Aww im the same with my shopping too! Ive figured the easiest way to keep costs down is plan what we will eat all week! I write down our meals for the week and then list what i will need for that meal and then when i shop i try not to stray from the list! Barbles online shopping is the way forward! I used to online shop all the time when i lived in my house so as soon as i get back home i will do it again! Our shopping is usually 50 odd a week but that also includes tins of meat for our dogs! They cost us a fortune in food! We go through 14 tins of meat a week and big bag of dry every 2 weeks so its appx 40 a month on dog food!!!!!!! Nightmare! 

OK catch up done yay!


----------



## Vicki_g

xxMichellexx said:


> My initial reaction was "shutup vicki"

Story of my life! Ha!

Yasmin, tell your niece that your baby would like to taste her crisps and he can do so by her putting said crisps in your mouth. So not only have you satisfied her question, you have managed to bag some free crisps at the same time!

Samira your boy is beautiful! And I love the name Haydn - I'm still getting to grips with our girl name because I'm not sure about it but like you I've caved in as the husband likes it!


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> Morning ladies!!!! How is everyone!!! Hope you all had a fab weekend!
> Time for a quick catch up!
> 
> HAHA braven! I know how you feel! I never want :sex:! I don&#8217;t have this pregnancy horn that is meant to come about! Poor poor chris lol! we did have some at the weekend to his delight but I really need to try and enjoy it!!! At the mo it feels like a chore! Im tired and want to sleep in bed LOL! TaNasha you put us to shame! Hehe
> 
> Awww CeeCee im so sorry about your kitty! Me and oh have thought abouit this before with our dogs coz we leave them at home all day and its not fair but when it comes to it we cant do it! Thankfully il be at home for a year now to give them attention them along with the baby but it will happen again where we are both at work and feel bad!
> 
> Claire I love the name Leah Mae!!!! Its booootiful! Yay to deciding too!!! I still cant get used to ours! I gave in on Haydn with the OH coz he loved it so much and i felt bad but i cant get used to calling him it and i cant imagine saying it all the time! And i don&#8217;t like that i cant shorten it either! But OH loves it so im trying hard to accept it!
> 
> Tanasha your nursery is loooovely!!!!!!!! Loving the princess looking crib hehe! Shes gona feel so special with that!
> 
> Barbles &#8211; don&#8217;t with fishing! Me and OH love to fish but lately he has taken it to a new extreme! He wants new this and new that, and wants to go all the time! I feel like such a nag going NO WE NEED THE MONEY all the time! Its like a midlife crisis early!
> 
> Awww michelle glad you had a fab time with the OH! He is very cute i must say (on your PP) . YUM to greek food too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jealous!
> 
> Awww ceecee your letter made me well up! Im so sorry!!!!!
> 
> FAB bump Claire!!!!!!!! Ive got my pics on my cam but no lead with me at work so il get them up as soon as i remember to get the lead!!!
> 
> Ohhh and fab bump michelle too!!!! Don&#8217;t worry about nuddyness, mine are in the nuddy too hehe! Well with pants which are slowly getting too tight!!!
> 
> Yea there is lots of girls isn&#8217;t there hehe! Ceecee maybe do a list on the first post with all our names and DD&#8217;s and sexes?? like on midsummer (if you seen it?) Im 22nd July &#8211; team blue :D
> 
> Congrats on the house rach!!!!! Your moving at the same sort of time as me! Scary moving home so late isn&#8217;t it! Im going to book a couple days off work to get things sorted! Need to get internet, tv, bills etc sorted, unpack, clean!! Then get started on nursery eeek!
> 
> Claire your piccies are fab! I LOVE the full body one too!!!! Its such a nightmare when baba doesn&#8217;t play ball! At my 4d i was there fior 2 hours and was scanned 3 times coz he was hiding his face in my placenta and then had his hands on my face so i had to go for a walk, then try tea and biccies, then went for a jog LOL! he finally showed his face in the end! I haven&#8217;t put my 4d pics on here yet i will do in a min!
> 
> Aww im the same with my shopping too! Ive figured the easiest way to keep costs down is plan what we will eat all week! I write down our meals for the week and then list what i will need for that meal and then when i shop i try not to stray from the list! Barbles online shopping is the way forward! I used to online shop all the time when i lived in my house so as soon as i get back home i will do it again! Our shopping is usually 50 odd a week but that also includes tins of meat for our dogs! They cost us a fortune in food! We go through 14 tins of meat a week and big bag of dry every 2 weeks so its appx 40 a month on dog food!!!!!!! Nightmare!
> 
> OK catch up done yay!


That was a big catch up Samira!!! by the time ive read 2 posts ive forgotten what the first one says! :dohh:

Mmmm i am very attracted to the Boyfriend at the minute, which is probably the reason for all the nookie. He can be cute when he wants to be, not when he wakes me up at half 4 this morning as drunk as anything though "Micheleerhe Ive bleen toooooo a stripl club buuttt i realealy loveel youuuu" Thats my impression of what he said lol xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Soooo my shopping didn't go quite to plan! I got everything on my list, burt a bunch of other stuff too that was on offer lol. Total? £80.09! What did I pay? £65.54! Lol, thank goodness for my vouchers lol. But I got my full weeks shopping (ended up buying more meat than I thought, for a curry, stir fry and sausage casserole :haha:) plus 9 toilet rolls, 84 wash fabric softener, washing powder, 4 kitchen rolls, 3 tubes of toothpaste, deoderant and 2 Thumper bibs (Jayden picked them lol even though they were £4 :dohh:) So I think I done not too bad lol.

Now I'm shattered, pelvis is aching and Jayden's still hyper lol. Really wish he would still nap during the day, I just need to lie on the couch for an hour and I'll be just fine :haha: xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

hahahahaha!!!!! so funny!!!!! chris was like that when he went to a strip club for a stag do! he was like "i hated every minute of it" yea....ok!!!! ;) i cant talk, i went to a strip show for a friends hen party and i lost my voice from the screaming hahaha!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Samira - Haydn is going to be Jessica's middle name too!! Haydn was my grandfathers name and I wanted to use it somewhere so that it felt like he was here with us. DH's brother died in 2006 and DH was adamant that if we had a boy that his middle name would be Ben after his brother so I used Haydn as Jess's middle name instead :) I love it XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> hahahahaha!!!!! so funny!!!!! chris was like that when he went to a strip club for a stag do! he was like "i hated every minute of it" yea....ok!!!! ;) i cant talk, i went to a strip show for a friends hen party and i lost my voice from the screaming hahaha!!

I had no problem with hubby going to a strip club for his stag do - I fully expected it lol but when he told me his mates had paid for a lap dance for him I flipped my lid lol. Seems silly now but at the time I was bloody fuming!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> hahahahaha!!!!! so funny!!!!! chris was like that when he went to a strip club for a stag do! he was like "i hated every minute of it" yea....ok!!!! ;) i cant talk, i went to a strip show for a friends hen party and i lost my voice from the screaming hahaha!!

I know, it made me laugh to be honest. My housemate said she would hate her boyfriend going to a strip club, but im just not bothered. I dont think i would appreciate him getting a private dance, but i know he would prefer to spend £50 odd on clothes instead so i doubt he would lol. 

I'd like to say i would give him my own private dance, but im sure i would end up looking like Mr Plod from Noddy!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Vicki_g said:
 

> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> My initial reaction was "shutup vicki"
> 
> Story of my life! Ha!
> 
> Yasmin, tell your niece that your baby would like to taste her crisps and he can do so by her putting said crisps in your mouth. So not only have you satisfied her question, you have managed to bag some free crisps at the same time!
> 
> Samira your boy is beautiful! And I love the name Haydn - I'm still getting to grips with our girl name because I'm not sure about it but like you I've caved in as the husband likes it!Click to expand...

Ahaha! She's so little I would have felt bad! Mmmm now I want crisps.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My DH went on a stag weekend just after Jayden was born and I asked gim if he went to a strip club and he said no. But I had a girly night and they all were going on about their guys being at a club, so I asked him again and he said 'you know I don't liek that, we didn't go' so I took his word for it. Then he put all the photos on the comp and let me look at them - low and behold, there was a picture of a scabby girl in a mingin thong with a spotty arse who was, quite obviously, naked and dancing round a pole!!! Now, I have absolutely no trouble with him going to these places because we all like to look, it was the fact that he lied about going that really bugged me!!! I was raging for ages lol.

He went on another stag do, last year I think, and I told him if he wanted to go that was fine, just don't get a private dance, dont waste money, dont touch, and please tell me if he goes! They did go and I genuinely wasn't bothered by it lol. I'd love to go to one! Just for the experience :rofl: I'm not a lesbian, I'm just curious!!! :rofl:rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol in my youth (and thinner days) I used to be a podium dancer in a club lol nothing seedy or anything and definitely no stripping lol just dancing! But when my DH found out when we first got together he wanted 'private dances' all the time lol Now I think my centre of gravity would rule out the possibility all together lol. I can't put on me knickers unless I'm sat down ha ha ha ha ha XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oooh ceecee! Kept that one quiet! Hehe! I've never had thinner day, maybe when I was about 10. Even then I was a bit chubby lol. xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh wow how fab ceecee! i dont mind chris going at all coz i know hes not the seedy type that lures and touchy feels but if he got a dance i wouldnt like it! im quite lucky....for his stag do when we eventually get married one day he wants to go on a fishing trip with his mates LOOOOL! weather or not they let him do that is another story! 

i want pure tack at my hen party! lol! 

im the same claire!¬ i wouldnd mind going to one to see what its like! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

It was only down to my knob of an ex that I was thinner. He used to tell me what I was allowed to eat and would make me go to the gym with him for 2-3 hour sessions every day. I ended up losing nearly 2 stone in 3 months down to him. I more than made up for things when we split up mind you :) Lol my DH was stunned too but I've always had a bit of a wild side, you only live once after all! It takes quite a bit for the wild side to surface though lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> oh wow how fab ceecee! i dont mind chris going at all coz i know hes not the seedy type that lures and touchy feels but if he got a dance i wouldnt like it! im quite lucky....for his stag do when we eventually get married one day he wants to go on a fishing trip with his mates LOOOOL! weather or not they let him do that is another story!
> 
> i want pure tack at my hen party! lol!
> 
> im the same claire!¬ i wouldnd mind going to one to see what its like! x

Lol my hubby wanted to go for a meal and then for a few drinks then home. He ended up dressed in a bright pink morph suit, a pink feather boad and a learner plate over his privates and paraded around bournemouth to all manner of places by his friends lol. My hen party was awesome! I just had a big night out at my local with all my girl mates and completed a pack of 24 dare cards - what a night!! Lol I highly recommend dare cards! I must admit I would go to a strip club but just to see what the actual fuss is about lol what do these men actually see in these places?!! Lol XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive been to one, but not a big big one, after nights out when i was partying it up a student they have limos and big hummers outside the clubs ready to give people free lifts to the strip clubs, i thought this was a brilliant idea, went in, then saw a kebab shop across the road and decided this turned me on more! xxxx


----------



## Barbles

30 weeks + 3 bump and my yummy homemade kebab :happydance: 

Only quickly posting, will be back in a bit when Im at work x

EDIT: OMG see how dirty my mirror is, the shame x
 



Attached Files:







today 027.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9









today 026.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## yasmin13

Now I am really hungry!


----------



## Vicki_g

I went to one when I was a student in Liverpool! It was called Angels or something. Anyway, the girls in there were certainly not angels and most of them were really rank. We'd decided to go for an 'alternative' night out so went to a drag club which was ok (although I was a bit scared, I come from a sheltered existence!) and then to this strip place. It was rubbish and full of dirty old men.

My husband's friend used to go out with a stripper. For my husband's 30th (before I met him) this friend's girlfriend gave my poor husband a lap dance! Now Mr G is not really into this kind of thing anyway but from his mate's girlfriend?! He apparently had no idea where to look or anything. I laugh every time I think about how awkward he would have been. 

I'm still sad now that my life is not one long hen do! I went to Majorca for three nights with 6 others - very very close family and my best friend. It was amazing, we just chilled, ate and drank for three days. Went with my grandma and my 70-year old mother in law so not exactly hedonistic. Best three days of my life! And then I had a night out in Wigan the month before the wedding with a nice meal and some cocktails - my chief bridesmaid booked out the VIP bit of this bar so we were waited on and looked after all night! Totally fab. I recommend marriage just for the hen dos! My husband went to Keswick beer festival for his stag, did some hiking and pubbing in the Lakes and also had a lovely time with the chaps. Those were the days!


----------



## Vicki_g

Actually starving looking at that kebab. And lovely bump, you look amazing!


----------



## SamiraNChris

mmmmmmmmmmm that kebab looks amazing! i just had a banana zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda, your bump is gorgeous! Don't listen to the people's stupid comments! And that kebab looks amazing!!!!

My hen night was fab too, we went to Haven :rofl: we went to the caravan from friday-monday and had an awesome time! Just me, my sis, mum, aunt and best friend and had a blast! Plus I had a night out in Glasgow at Shanghai Shuffle, soo good! Because it was my hen night I got a HUGE drink of southern comfort and lemonade, I mean, there must have been a good 5-6 normal glasses in this huge glass and I downed it! Yummy lol. Will add some pics....


Hen weekend with my sister


1st night out


MASSIVE drink! Lol I think I was already drunk by this point! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Thank you ladies, I dont think I look overly massive though my bump is low. And the kebab was lush, there is chicken in there under all that salad lol.

I cant wait for my hen party, even though its like two years away. I want to go away for a couple of days, do like a Butlins weekend or something and then do an at-home meal/cocktails thing so the MILs etc can come.
My OH has already planned to go on a motorbike trip to Wales with his two best friends and then a quiet night at home too. He isnt into drinking and big nights out and I cant imagine anyone managing to get him to dress up, hes quite conservative that way and while its good in some ways, he could do with loosening up once in a while. He always goes on about a stripper though I think its to wind me up, I kinda expect it though the thought of some skank writhing on my man riles me lol. I dont think he would be embarressed just more worried what I would say and he certainly wouldnt touch her. There is a strip club in Newquay and Ive always wanted to go but Ive heard the ladies are not all that in there.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol we sound like a bunch of closet lesbians! We should rename ourselves the limbo lesbians ha ha XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

AAAAAARGH! I am trying to find a half decent pair of maternity jeans because I've been wearing the same ones since about 12 weeks so they're getting a bit repetative (and tatty) so I find a nice pair from Simply Be and they're NO LONGER AVAILABLE! Everything is annoying me this afternoon, my eyes are shutting and I need a sleep! Excuse me ladies, I don't need any replies to this, just needed to get it off my chest lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

We should Cee seeming we are all habouring feeling of having pretty young girlies dancing around us lol.

My maternity jeans are ones I had with Phoebe so are extra tatty but I cant bring myself to buy a new pair. I am investing in some new Next Maternity leggings though as they are the best things ever and I have already worn my one pair to death.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I might get some maternity leggins, im still wearing ones from before but they sit under the bump.

Mmmmmmmmmm just had me leftover spag bol on a jacket with some cheese, yummy xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I gave up on my maternity jeans after about 5 wears, every time I walked anywhere they fell down and when I sat down for any length of time they dug in underneath the bump. I am now existing exclusively in leggings (I HIGHLY recommend Matalan, really good quality!) and dresses!

And if I have ONE MORE BLOODY PHONE CALL from AA trying to sell me something I swear I'm joining RAC!! I'm getting at LEAST four calls a day at the moment from this feckin' 0845 number which I'm now studiously ignoring after the first time last week. And I keep leaping to attention every time the phone rings thinking it's my GTT results!

Also - anyone got a stamp? I forgot to go out at lunchtime and need to post the husband's VAT return. Cheers etc :D


----------



## xxMichellexx

No can do, sorry vicki ;)


----------



## CeeCee2010

best maternity jeans I bought were from new look - comfiest things ever!! Over the bump ones - I bought them out of some xmas money and they still fit now :) they were only £20 too 

I've got a spare stamp Vicki - I'm sending it your way now lol


----------



## xxMichellexx

Dont you just wish we never had to wear bras? xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

My back is in bits today- my office chair is a nightmare to sit in and I just can't get comfortable. It feels like somebody is just squeezing my upper back :( so I'm going to do a goldilocks and the three bears routine and try every other chair in the office to see if they feel better :) If not I shall be going home when my boss gets back. I also consulted my friend who's a solicitor and she basically drafted a letter and a speech for me to give my boss concernign my back pay so wish me luck and strength as I'm giving them to him this afternoon when he gets back .... eeeep scaredy cat now xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Dont you just wish we never had to wear bras? xx

I feel naked when I'm not wearing one but have to admit the feeling of release when I take it off is immense lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, you'll need to let us know how you get on! Hope it scares him into actually doing something about it! And I'd go home anyway, even if you do find a suitable chair! 

Michelle, I sooo wish my boobs were small enough for me not to have to wear one! But I've had to wear a bra since I was 9 so I'm used to it now lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

xxMichellexx said:


> Dont you just wish we never had to wear bras? xx

This made me laugh so much!! I could quite happily not wear a bra all day but I dont' want to frighten people with my great nungas flopping around!! It is often one of the first things I do when I get home from work, bra off and pj bottoms on. Are you all wearing maternity bras, Im not :blush: I cant be doing with softy bras, I need serious liftage.

And I finally cleared out my drawer at work so I can go with a clear head :happydance:, the shredding bucket is full with bits of crap I have stored over the last 18 months.


----------



## Barbles

Good luck CeeCee x


----------



## SamiraNChris

I agree with matalan maternity leggings! im wearing mine now! i live in leggings haha! i havent even bothered trying maternity jeans, i really need to though! expand the wardrobe n all that! 

as for bras.....dont!!!!!!!! i find it impossible to find any suitable bras! i have tried on sooo many! and im only a 36DD naturally - dont know what they are now! definately not 36DD!!!! my nipples barely fit in my old bras now :( 

OK so been chatting to the sister and she has spilt dates etc on the baby shower my friend is doing for me! and its on the 26th June!!!!!!!!! im gona be 36 weeks eeek! im scared coz its so late and i didnt want to buy much more till after the shower to save on duplicates but im gona have to now, i cant leave my buying till after 36 weeks!!!! :S:S:S theres nothing that can be done with the date though as my sis works away and is only here every 4 weeks so that date has been to fit with her i think! 

is anyone else having one? if so how many weeks will u bne? x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, i just realised i was uncomfortable sooooo decided to whip the bra off and it feels soooooo good. 

Yess ceecee, you give it to him! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ok well that was a short experiment as there's only 4 other chairs in the office!! I'm test driving the most comfortable of a bad bunch to see how that goes. I don't hold out much hope! 

Lol I used to get bullied for having small boobs all the time when I was younger... oh if they could see me now lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> I agree with matalan maternity leggings! im wearing mine now! i live in leggings haha! i havent even bothered trying maternity jeans, i really need to though! expand the wardrobe n all that!
> 
> as for bras.....dont!!!!!!!! i find it impossible to find any suitable bras! i have tried on sooo many! and im only a 36DD naturally - dont know what they are now! definately not 36DD!!!! my nipples barely fit in my old bras now :(
> 
> OK so been chatting to the sister and she has spilt dates etc on the baby shower my friend is doing for me! and its on the 26th June!!!!!!!!! im gona be 36 weeks eeek! im scared coz its so late and i didnt want to buy much more till after the shower to save on duplicates but im gona have to now, i cant leave my buying till after 36 weeks!!!! :S:S:S theres nothing that can be done with the date though as my sis works away and is only here every 4 weeks so that date has been to fit with her i think!
> 
> is anyone else having one? if so how many weeks will u bne? x

Barbles im not, but i thought you only had to help the milk stimulation, but i cant BF so im sticking with normal bras.

Im having one Samira, 4th June up here in Leeds so it can be like a little goodbye to all my friends too. Im practically organising it though as all my friends are so busy, but im seeing it as more of a thank you to everyone for being there for me, and if i get presents it a big plus. xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Dont you just wish we never had to wear bras? xx
> 
> This made me laugh so much!! I could quite happily not wear a bra all day but I dont' want to frighten people with my great nungas flopping around!! It is often one of the first things I do when I get home from work, bra off and pj bottoms on. Are you all wearing maternity bras, Im not :blush: I cant be doing with softy bras, I need serious liftage.
> 
> And I finally cleared out my drawer at work so I can go with a clear head :happydance:, the shredding bucket is full with bits of crap I have stored over the last 18 months.Click to expand...

Lol thats exactly my routine! I get in from work and get the pyjamas on lol DH used to despair but he does exactly the same now lol xxx 



SamiraNChris said:


> I agree with matalan maternity leggings! im wearing mine now! i live in leggings haha! i havent even bothered trying maternity jeans, i really need to though! expand the wardrobe n all that!
> 
> as for bras.....dont!!!!!!!! i find it impossible to find any suitable bras! i have tried on sooo many! and im only a 36DD naturally - dont know what they are now! definately not 36DD!!!! my nipples barely fit in my old bras now :(
> 
> OK so been chatting to the sister and she has spilt dates etc on the baby shower my friend is doing for me! and its on the 26th June!!!!!!!!! im gona be 36 weeks eeek! im scared coz its so late and i didnt want to buy much more till after the shower to save on duplicates but im gona have to now, i cant leave my buying till after 36 weeks!!!! :S:S:S theres nothing that can be done with the date though as my sis works away and is only here every 4 weeks so that date has been to fit with her i think!
> 
> is anyone else having one? if so how many weeks will u bne? x

Not having a baby shower but moving house at just over 35 weeks! It'll be fine hun, you'll be on maternity leave by then anyways so anything that your missing just order it online and get it delivered to you! Thats my plan if I'm missing anything :) xxx



xxMichellexx said:


> Haha, i just realised i was uncomfortable sooooo decided to whip the bra off and it feels soooooo good.
> 
> Yess ceecee, you give it to him! xxx

Cheers hun... just waiting for him to come back now... I bet you any money though he won't come back to the office until just before I'm due to go home! He seems to be avoiding me these days ... don't know why...??? Lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm not wearing maternity bras, but they're non-underwired. They're quite comfy as there's no wires coming out. But they squish my boobs together and I don't like that. So I've just ordered a couple of new ones, with underwires lol. Then I'll get one nursing bra just before I have Baby, because I bought about 3 last time and couldn't breastfeed lol. 

I am falling asleep here but I can't get Jayden to go for a sleep, and despite me trying my best to keep my house clean and tidy, it's a riot :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ahh another late mover!!!! im moving "home home" in about 2 weeks!!!! what are we doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## yasmin13

I got M&S non underwired ones. They are comfy but DH keeps asking me if Im wearing a bra when I have them on :wacko:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Talking about moving - this is my situation. My mum paid the estate agent £270 the other day for admin fees etc, and my Dad gave them all the guarantor forms they needed but now theyre doing checks. I dont think my credit checks will come back brilliant, but my Dads will, will this have a major effect on the house? Also the house is no longer listed on rightmove.com, so im taking this as good news.

I wont be moving till the end of June if i do get this house, so thats 3/4 weeks before baby is due. oooooooooh joy xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

I dont think your credit will have an effect hun, its only if youve got shocking credit that it may do?! 

thjats the probs we have when me and OH do joint things, ive got good credit and he has baaaaaaad so most things are in my name!! 

YAY to most probably getting the place though :D!!!! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Talking about moving - this is my situation. My mum paid the estate agent £270 the other day for admin fees etc, and my Dad gave them all the guarantor forms they needed but now theyre doing checks. I dont think my credit checks will come back brilliant, but my Dads will, will this have a major effect on the house? Also the house is no longer listed on rightmove.com, so im taking this as good news.
> 
> I wont be moving till the end of June if i do get this house, so thats 3/4 weeks before baby is due. oooooooooh joy xxxx

If your mum has paid the admin fee she should have been given some type of form like a 'good faith form' which basically states that the house will not be marketed any further because you have secured it with the admin fee. It should also outline what further costs you will be required to pay and when they are due. If you've been asked to provide a guarantor its because the agents are pretty sure you won't pass referencing on your own and a good company will have checked that your dad earns enough to cover you before referencing him. Having a guarantor will have no effect on the house hun. The landlord will already be fully aware of who is being referenced and if they require a guarantor. If the landlord wasn't willing to accept you you wouldn't have got this far ok so please don't worry about that. Most reference agencies will reply within 48-72 hours so make sure you keep bugging your estate agent until they know! 

Anything else just let me know :) I work in lettings :) XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! perfecto!!! 

in the words of destinys child.....question!!!! 

OK so our tenants had to stay an extra month (not sure if you remember, they were originally going to move out 1st may) but they couldnt find a place so we said they can stay longer till they find a place this month!....anyways....they gave us only £700 rent (its meant to be £950) coz we went to pick it up and they hadnt been to the bank yet to get the other 250!!!! and now they are saying they will most probs move out 25th (ish) may..........so do they still owe us the full rent even though they move out early? thing is we wont be able to move in straight away as we need to get inventory ppl in to check the place out etc!! 

ALSO - once when i went there i noticed they had chipped our ceramic hob in the kitchen.......what are our grounds on taking money from their deposit....do we take the full amount for a new hob?!!!!!!!! 

how much do you charge for your advice LOL! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yayyyyyyy Ceecee is in lettings this is fun. Im just keeping my fingers crossed, going to give the estate agents a call tomorrow xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! perfecto!!!
> 
> in the words of destinys child.....question!!!!
> 
> OK so our tenants had to stay an extra month (not sure if you remember, they were originally going to move out 1st may) but they couldnt find a place so we said they can stay longer till they find a place this month!....anyways....they gave us only £700 rent (its meant to be £950) coz we went to pick it up and they hadnt been to the bank yet to get the other 250!!!! and now they are saying they will most probs move out 25th (ish) may..........so do they still owe us the full rent even though they move out early? thing is we wont be able to move in straight away as we need to get inventory ppl in to check the place out etc!!
> 
> ALSO - once when i went there i noticed they had chipped our ceramic hob in the kitchen.......what are our grounds on taking money from their deposit....do we take the full amount for a new hob?!!!!!!!!
> 
> how much do you charge for your advice LOL! x

Lol my advice is free :) When was they're original contract supposed to end? And are they on a rolling month by month contract at the moment? If they should have already moved out but you let them stay as a gesture of good will they are still liable for the full amount of rent regardless if they move out on the 10th or 25th. If assuming some form of agreement was signed between both parties when the extension was granted then they are actually in breach of contract by not paying the full amount of rent. 

Now to the deposit situation... also working on another assumption here - is the deposit held by the government? If so, only when you agree on how much of the deposit should be released and when it should be released will the deposit be released. If an inventory was conducted before they moved in and a check in the day they moved in there should be a list of any defects or flaws with the property that you have recognised. If this chip in the hob isn't included in that then you have rights to claim some or all of their deposit to repair the damage. However, I would warn you that if you intend to keep all of the deposit then the tenanst will probably go through the disputes service and try to claim some of it back so it may be worth seeing if you can replace a part of the hob for a portion of the deposit rather than it being held up in a dispute case for a long period of time. I would seriously consider getting an outside company to come in and do the inventory so that their findings are completely impartial. Also your tenants shuld be paying for a check out of the property which would also highlight the damage to the hob and any other damages in their time in the property.

Also, did you conduct any inspections on the property during their tenancy? If so, were the inspections documented with some type of form possibly including pictures? That should also back up your claim that the damage was caused whilst the tenants were in the property. 

If I were you I would start getting quotes for the hob and see how much it would take to repair. Also double check your copy of the signed tenancy agreement to make sure that it covers you in the event of any damage to the property. One hting worth checking might be to see if your tenanst have accidental damage insurance. If so, it may be cheaper for them to claim on that to have it repaired and then no disputes need be raised over the deposit. 

Hope that makes sense and helps! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

CeeCee2010 said:


> Lol my advice is free :) When was they're original contract supposed to end? And are they on a rolling month by month contract at the moment? If they should have already moved out but you let them stay as a gesture of good will they are still liable for the full amount of rent regardless if they move out on the 10th or 25th. If assuming some form of agreement was signed between both parties when the extension was granted then they are actually in breach of contract by not paying the full amount of rent.
> 
> Now to the deposit situation... also working on another assumption here - is the deposit held by the government? If so, only when you agree on how much of the deposit should be released and when it should be released will the deposit be released. If an inventory was conducted before they moved in and a check in the day they moved in there should be a list of any defects or flaws with the property that you have recognised. If this chip in the hob isn't included in that then you have rights to claim some or all of their deposit to repair the damage. However, I would warn you that if you intend to keep all of the deposit then the tenanst will probably go through the disputes service and try to claim some of it back so it may be worth seeing if you can replace a part of the hob for a portion of the deposit rather than it being held up in a dispute case for a long period of time. I would seriously consider getting an outside company to come in and do the inventory so that their findings are completely impartial. Also your tenants shuld be paying for a check out of the property which would also highlight the damage to the hob and any other damages in their time in the property.
> 
> Also, did you conduct any inspections on the property during their tenancy? If so, were the inspections documented with some type of form possibly including pictures? That should also back up your claim that the damage was caused whilst the tenants were in the property.
> 
> If I were you I would start getting quotes for the hob and see how much it would take to repair. Also double check your copy of the signed tenancy agreement to make sure that it covers you in the event of any damage to the property. One hting worth checking might be to see if your tenanst have accidental damage insurance. If so, it may be cheaper for them to claim on that to have it repaired and then no disputes need be raised over the deposit.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps! xxx

The contract ended after 6 months of moving in (1st July 2010) and they have been on a rolling contract since. No agreement had been signed though, they have literally been on a rolling contact since their 6 months were up and we gave them their notice all properly etc and have their emails asking to stay for June too coz they cant find a place etc. 

The deposit is held by the DPS and we had an inventory company come in to inspect the property before they moved in which we both signed and the money we paid them includes them to come back wehn they move out . im not sure how the hob would be repaired as it is a corner which is chipped off but i will try! we didnt carry out any inspections while they were there though :S 

well first things first il wait to see what their actual moving date is! think they are waiting on the property they are moving to to get back to them!! i feel awful taking money out of deposits haha!!!! 

you should see the state of the garden! they havent touched it since being there! so overgrown!!!! shes lucky i like gardening LOL! X

thank you hunni, your a star! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lol my advice is free :) When was they're original contract supposed to end? And are they on a rolling month by month contract at the moment? If they should have already moved out but you let them stay as a gesture of good will they are still liable for the full amount of rent regardless if they move out on the 10th or 25th. If assuming some form of agreement was signed between both parties when the extension was granted then they are actually in breach of contract by not paying the full amount of rent.
> 
> Now to the deposit situation... also working on another assumption here - is the deposit held by the government? If so, only when you agree on how much of the deposit should be released and when it should be released will the deposit be released. If an inventory was conducted before they moved in and a check in the day they moved in there should be a list of any defects or flaws with the property that you have recognised. If this chip in the hob isn't included in that then you have rights to claim some or all of their deposit to repair the damage. However, I would warn you that if you intend to keep all of the deposit then the tenanst will probably go through the disputes service and try to claim some of it back so it may be worth seeing if you can replace a part of the hob for a portion of the deposit rather than it being held up in a dispute case for a long period of time. I would seriously consider getting an outside company to come in and do the inventory so that their findings are completely impartial. Also your tenants shuld be paying for a check out of the property which would also highlight the damage to the hob and any other damages in their time in the property.
> 
> Also, did you conduct any inspections on the property during their tenancy? If so, were the inspections documented with some type of form possibly including pictures? That should also back up your claim that the damage was caused whilst the tenants were in the property.
> 
> If I were you I would start getting quotes for the hob and see how much it would take to repair. Also double check your copy of the signed tenancy agreement to make sure that it covers you in the event of any damage to the property. One hting worth checking might be to see if your tenanst have accidental damage insurance. If so, it may be cheaper for them to claim on that to have it repaired and then no disputes need be raised over the deposit.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps! xxx
> 
> The contract ended after 6 months of moving in (1st July 2010) and they have been on a rolling contract since. No agreement had been signed though, they have literally been on a rolling contact since their 6 months were up and we gave them their notice all properly etc and have their emails asking to stay for June too coz they cant find a place etc.
> 
> The deposit is held by the DPS and we had an inventory company come in to inspect the property before they moved in which we both signed and the money we paid them includes them to come back wehn they move out . im not sure how the hob would be repaired as it is a corner which is chipped off but i will try! we didnt carry out any inspections while they were there though :S
> 
> well first things first il wait to see what their actual moving date is! think they are waiting on the property they are moving to to get back to them!! i feel awful taking money out of deposits haha!!!!
> 
> you should see the state of the garden! they havent touched it since being there! so overgrown!!!! shes lucky i like gardening LOL! X
> 
> thank you hunni, your a star! xClick to expand...

Don't feel guilty thats what deposits are there for lol do you manage the property yourself or does the estate agent? Either way you should still have in place a signed document by both parties everytime an extension of the original tenancy occurs. Hope all this helps hun but honestly don't feel guilty about it. Look at it this way if your friend borrowed a DVD and broke it by accident you would expect them to replace it or at least give you £5 or something to go towards the cost of replacing it. This is the same! No need for guilt!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I hope it all works out for you Samira, i bet you cant wait to move back to your own place. Must be lovely for £900 too xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol what are us girlies doing moving house this close to giving birth?! Madness!! Lol I don't even know what the upstairs of my new home will look like - the joys of being an army wag lol you never get to see what the inside looks like before you move in!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yea its done with a lettings agent so they can deal with all the yukky bits! 

i cannot wait to get home! and i cant wait to sort throuigh all our stuff!!!!! gona have a proper sort out! anything thats useless will be going in a carbooty box!!!!!!!!! yaaaaay carbootsale!!!!!!!!!! i love car bootsales! got sooo many clothes for baba from there! and toys! i saw the most amazingggggggg thing there the other day too which im kicking myself i didnt get now! it was a potty but it was like a toilet and it has a flusher which the kiddy can flush and it makes the noise hehe! it was a 10er and she wudnt budge to £7 so i gave her the finger (not literally) but i wish i got it now as i looked on ebay when i got home and they are going for 20!!! 

here it is

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763090.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:3763090%7Ccat:nursery+%2F+feeding+and+bathing+%2F+bathing+and+potty+training+%2F
I WANT ONE! i wana pee on one too!!!!!! 

sorry went off sideways then! so yea cant wait to move home LOL! gona be a shock to the system to have to pay bills again though :S:S:S: x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I don't envy you ladies, not sure I could move now never mid a month before my due date! I'd love to though, my house is pretty small! I love it though, if I could build an extra couple of rooms onto it, I'd stay here forever! Hehe. Ideally I want a detatched house, 3 or 4 bedrooms and plenty of bathrooms :rofl: not asking for much am I? Right now I'm in a mid terrace 2 bed with a tiny back garden! Hehe. Just wish I had more money, or at least a half decent credit score. We'll manage, just need to really be organised (which is usually one of my strong points, I've already decided where I'm putting my christmas tree this year! :dohh:) xxx


----------



## Barbles

I wish I was moving before baby comes instead of trying to squeeze the poor little mite into a one and half bed cottage that is falling apart.
Wont be long though, fingers crossed we should be in Oct/Nov and I cannot wait, photos on FB do not do justice to how nice it will be. My OH is a genius (BTW I like him today haha)
I am hank marvin for my spag bol now.


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> yea its done with a lettings agent so they can deal with all the yukky bits!
> 
> i cannot wait to get home! and i cant wait to sort throuigh all our stuff!!!!! gona have a proper sort out! anything thats useless will be going in a carbooty box!!!!!!!!! yaaaaay carbootsale!!!!!!!!!! i love car bootsales! got sooo many clothes for baba from there! and toys! i saw the most amazingggggggg thing there the other day too which im kicking myself i didnt get now! it was a potty but it was like a toilet and it has a flusher which the kiddy can flush and it makes the noise hehe! it was a 10er and she wudnt budge to £7 so i gave her the finger (not literally) but i wish i got it now as i looked on ebay when i got home and they are going for 20!!!
> 
> here it is
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763090.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:3763090%7Ccat:nursery+%2F+feeding+and+bathing+%2F+bathing+and+potty+training+%2F
> I WANT ONE! i wana pee on one too!!!!!!
> 
> sorry went off sideways then! so yea cant wait to move home LOL! gona be a shock to the system to have to pay bills again though :S:S:S: x

LMAO!! You crack me up Samira you really do!! xxx



ClaireMuir123 said:


> I don't envy you ladies, not sure I could move now never mid a month before my due date! I'd love to though, my house is pretty small! I love it though, if I could build an extra couple of rooms onto it, I'd stay here forever! Hehe. Ideally I want a detatched house, 3 or 4 bedrooms and plenty of bathrooms :rofl: not asking for much am I? Right now I'm in a mid terrace 2 bed with a tiny back garden! Hehe. Just wish I had more money, or at least a half decent credit score. We'll manage, just need to really be organised (which is usually one of my strong points, I've already decided where I'm putting my christmas tree this year! :dohh:) xxx

I bet your house is absolutely lovely hun! It sounds like you take a lot of pride in your home :) At least you have your own home... for at least the next 12/13 years I will live in an army house and if DH commissions then that could go up to the next 26/27 years living in army houses. We plan on buying a place of our own in the poole/bournemouth area in the next few years and renting it out but we won't be able to live in it for years. I would love a house such as yours to live in :) something thats truly my own XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles said:


> I wish I was moving before baby comes instead of trying to squeeze the poor little mite into a one and half bed cottage that is falling apart.
> Wont be long though, fingers crossed we should be in Oct/Nov and I cannot wait, photos on FB do not do justice to how nice it will be. My OH is a genius (BTW I like him today haha)
> I am hank marvin for my spag bol now.

I'm starving for my spag bol too (as you made me decide that thats what I'm having earlier lol) and I've still got an hour and a quarter til I finish work!! Lol bless your OH I bet he's glad you like him today lol. Come oct/nov sunshine you will be in a brand new house and settling in and you will have a perfect christmas and everything will be great. Just a few more months and everything will be done, chin up chuck XXX


----------



## Barbles

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I don't envy you ladies, not sure I could move now never mid a month before my due date! I'd love to though, my house is pretty small! I love it though, if I could build an extra couple of rooms onto it, I'd stay here forever! Hehe. *Ideally I want a detatched house, 3 or 4 bedrooms and plenty of bathrooms *:rofl: not asking for much am I? Right now I'm in a mid terrace 2 bed with a tiny back garden! Hehe. Just wish I had more money, or at least a half decent credit score. We'll manage, just need to really be organised (which is usually one of my strong points, I've already decided where I'm putting my christmas tree this year! :dohh:) xxx

Build you own as that is what my new house is like, detached, 3/4 bedrooms, an ensuite, a family bath and a W.C downstairs :blush:. I feel posh having all those toilets lol but after having to live in my crummy cottage for as long as I have I think Im due a couple of extra loos :haha:. Actually though building this house has been the hardest thing we will ever do and so many times I wish we had just bought a normal house like other people do and Ive thought is it worth it? No OH for pratically two years, no money, no weddings, no nice cars there has been a lot of sacrafices but I know it will be worth it when we get there, its just hard when your pregnant, your 3 year old is a monster and you spend all evenings and weekends alone coz OH is in the house :haha:

I actually look at your house with envy Claire from the pics Ive seen on FB, I just cant wait to live in a half decent one x


----------



## yasmin13

Barbles - Did you buy the land and then build?


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG the boss is back - ooh I have sweaty palms and my hands are shaking. Good lord I hate confrontation makes me feel icky!! Must not hyperventilate lol I'm such a bloody scaredy cat XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

aww claire!! i can imagine your house being lovely too :D OMG to xmas tree though!!!! unfortunately im not a xmasy type! when me and chris were last at home at christmas we didnt even do decorations LOL!!!!! obv thats gona have to change now with a kiddy winkle! 

Barbles i think the same abuot my OH! he is sooo amazing at doing stuff to our house! he is a carpenter / builder so he has to be but the things he can do amazes me! he has made our house look so beautiful and we usually get things quite cheap as he gets trade price. we got a spangly white and black kitchen for 2k!!! its hell living in it though! i had to live in dust and mess for a few months while he ripped the ceilings down etc! it was quite nice though, not having to worry about being tidy for a bit LOL! it was so bad i used to flick my fag ash (yes a disgusting ex smoker here) on the floor LOOOOL sicko!!! 

but its all done now yay! im sure we will have things to do to it when we get back like touching up...and the nursery of course :DDDD

ahh barbles i see wqhat your doing now! sooo lucky!!!!!!!! i want to build my dream home!!! im so gutted, my dad has 27 acres of land (which i currently live in the middle of in our mobile home LOL) but it cant be built on :( would be so amazing coz it would be free land so we could build a looovely house!!! grrr to planning green belt pooey laws!!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

CeeCee2010 said:


> OMG the boss is back - ooh I have sweaty palms and my hands are shaking. Good lord I hate confrontation makes me feel icky!! Must not hyperventilate lol I'm such a bloody scaredy cat XXX

GO GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee you can do it! He owes you the money. Good luck


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG the boss is back - ooh I have sweaty palms and my hands are shaking. Good lord I hate confrontation makes me feel icky!! Must not hyperventilate lol I'm such a bloody scaredy cat XXX
> 
> GO GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr!Click to expand...




yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee you can do it! He owes you the money. Good luck

Thanks girlies! I might just imagine you all here standing behind me and then I might be stronger! He's been glued to his phone since he got in so just waiting for him to hang up at the moment... xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Dont let him get away with it! You wait till he is off that phone and tell him what you need to!

We are behind you :)


----------



## Barbles

Get him CeeCee!!!!

Yasmin - the land is OHs stepdads, we havent bought it yet though we got a mortgage to build the house, its all a complicated matter of us owning half and SD owning half at the moment but we will once we are in and settled we will be buying the land off him bit by bit until we eventually 'own' all of it (even though it is technically ours, on paper its not all ours) bit of a higgledy way of doing but it was the only way of doing it quickly (due to impending babies lol) plus we are getting the land at a reduced price.

Samira - It is amazing, the house is exactly how we want it and the only way we would move is if we were old and want to downsize. My OH is in the trade too, he is a plant operator and a fabricator so he did all our footings etc himself and got the materials cheaper as he knows a lot of people. He thinks he is stupid as he has got dyslexia and is not academic, Im like 'you can build houses and motorbikes from scratch, you are not stupid'


----------



## SamiraNChris

*slaps you on the butt behind you*

You can do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good luck ceecee!! He owes you alot of money and you owe him nothing! Imagine we;re all watching and willing you on, we;re all ehre for you! :hugs:

I love my little house and try to take care of it as best I can (although my upstairs windows outside haven't been cleaned since before christmas :dohh: lol) I love having a day to myself when it's nice and tidy and I can sit and just look at it and marvel in the wonderment! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

DH and I would love to buy land and then build our house but I hear that getting a mortgage for land and a house that isnt physically there yet is hard :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

Barbles said:


> Get him CeeCee!!!!
> 
> Yasmin - the land is OHs stepdads, we havent bought it yet though we got a mortgage to build the house, its all a complicated matter of us owning half and SD owning half at the moment but we will once we are in and settled we will be buying the land off him bit by bit until we eventually 'own' all of it (even though it is technically ours, on paper its not all ours) bit of a higgledy way of doing but it was the only way of doing it quickly (due to impending babies lol) plus we are getting the land at a reduced price.
> 
> Samira - It is amazing, the house is exactly how we want it and the only way we would move is if we were old and want to downsize. My OH is in the trade too, he is a plant operator and a fabricator so he did all our footings etc himself and got the materials cheaper as he knows a lot of people. He thinks he is stupid as he has got dyslexia and is not academic, Im like 'you can build houses and motorbikes from scratch, you are not stupid'

tell me about it! chris is the same! he isnt academic in the slightest and i do all his invoicing etc for him but he is so clever when it comes to building etc! on the plus side he is sooo busy at the mo too - isnt always fun him being self employed tho, esp over xmas when work dies completely!!!!! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

And he's still on the phone... I'm actually getting angry now. Hopefully this anger works in my favour!


----------



## Rachyroux

Afternoon ladies! Hope you're all ok. can't belive me lying in led to missing hundereds of pages, haha I've trieeeed to catch up but it falls out of my head so I do apologise.
I'm so glad I'm not the only one moving last minute. I feel like everything is happening at once, moving out with OH, having a baby, becoming independant, before my 20th birthday, but i'm so excited about it too.

Claire I'm sorry the experience wasn't what you hoped for but I love the pictures! You got some little poses in there, love the pout picture!!

Barbles that kebab looked amazing, and lovely bump photo. I will post mine soon I promise. I think i'm getting a bit down about how i'm looking lately. 

I think I'm the only lady on here who obviously has many issues and would never forgive my OH for going to a strip club etc, and he wouldn't like me doing the same. I think the issue is probably with me, and the fact that I don't fully trust him still after what he did, and now I'm editing over this now that you ladies have read it.

Michelle we are using my parents as our guarantor, who haven't got the best credit rating, but the man told us that it's not a full credit check, they just make sure that the guarantor hasn't had any CCJ's. So that relieved us.

Sorry girlies my head is fried, sorry if I've missed everything! i'm getting endless emails now as I type notifying that you're all posting away too!

Have an eye test tommorow, might be why I've had bad headaches so much.
Hospital growth scan on thursday, hopefully she's not too big.

I'm going to stay with OH tonight so apologies if I don't come online but will be catching up tommorow morning ;)

I really do wish we all lived near eachother and could all meet up!

xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww wudnt that be amazing!!!!!! i think we are all miles away! well im pretty close to ceecee and will be even closer when you move to bmouth / poole!!!!! woop! 

where is everyone else from? im from bournemouth xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just outside Glasgow here, think I'm the only scot :( I'd well be up for meeting somewhere in the middle after all the babies are born! Ages and birthdays? I'm not sure if we already done that though! Lol, I'm 24, 25 on 29th October! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Oooh, just had a jolly good rant with my work friend/sometimes-supervisor. My boss is back from holiday tomorrow and we've just had a good moan for about an hour about everything that is wrong in our workplace! Feel prepped and ready for my undoubtedly terrible appraisal in a few weeks' time now so I can really let rip in that. 

Good luck CeeCee, hope your enraged state manages to terrify him into doing something!

Re. houses - we bought a Victorian semi with beautiful high ceilings and all that malarkey. It looked nice when we bought it but obviously the more you look into it the more that needs doing so we've been gradually working our way round it since we bought it doing bits and bobs. Always saved the bedrooms 'til last as they're not essential to sort out, hence we are now in a rush to do them before Bubbo arrives! The worst job was knocking out a supporting wall and chimney breast to create a big kitchen. It's lovely now but we lived on a construction site for a year - I remember one weekend in a November when we could only access the kitchen (what was left of it) by walking around the outside of the house. Of course, I now realise that Wigan has shite schools so we'll have to move at some point!

Oh, and I am from lovely Lancashire Samira in Wigan - as men sing at the rugby, it's full of 'tits, pies and rugby'. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooh your house sounds fab vicki!!!! ours has no character, is full blown modern! white kitchen, light walls with black and glass furniture in the living room, all wooden floors, and all plain upstairs! and completely minimalistic! my OH hates stuff everywhere! it was so hard for me to move in there!! i had so much stuff LOL! 

im 24, 25 in novemeber, OH is 25, 26....very soon actually eeek! need to get a pressie! and our baby peppa is 2 on thursday!!!!!!!!!!! bless her cottons!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Oh no, I hate the age question. You're all really young! I'm 29, 30 in August (12 days after my due date). Mr G is 37 and will be 38 in a couple of weeks. We are the old farts of LimboLand!


----------



## Barbles

Im 24, will be 25 next January and OH is 32, will be 33 in November and we live in Cornwall!! The best place on earth in my opinion. I did live briefly in Bristol for about 6 months when I was 18 and LOVED the hustle and bustle of city life and the shops, pubs etc but when you are sitting on a Cornish beach with a bag of chips watching the sun set, nothing beats it.
And you are not old Vickie lol xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im 21, 22 in August, and i still feel 16. Think i need to get that issue sorted out hehe.

Im going to email the estate agents tomorrow and see what she says eeeeek.

I live in between birmingham and derby, in a town called Lichfield. Right smack bang in the middle of everything and the furthest away from the coast that i could be i think lol. I think if we arranged a meeting one day when we all had the babies it would be amazing! xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning ladies!

Well, the kids bedroom is getting painted today! :happydance: I'm having my dads friend do it (he's a painter and decorator by trade anyway) so it's done right. Can't wait til it's done because then I can get the cot and everything up and finally get everything organised! It wasn't meant to be getting done til Friday so I'm excited now that it'll be done earlier. And I get to share a bed with hubby again, he's been stuck on the couch since sunday night lol. Hope everyone has a great day!

Ceecee, did you finally get to speak to your 'boss'? 

xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Just outside Glasgow here, think I'm the only scot :( I'd well be up for meeting somewhere in the middle after all the babies are born! Ages and birthdays? I'm not sure if we already done that though! Lol, I'm 24, 25 on 29th October! xxx

I'm 25 on 30th October!! Spooky!! I'm originally from Wales, lived in Wiltshire for 18 years and now live just outside Portsmouth :) XXX



Barbles said:


> Im 24, will be 25 next January and OH is 32, will be 33 in November and we live in Cornwall!! The best place on earth in my opinion. I did live briefly in Bristol for about 6 months when I was 18 and LOVED the hustle and bustle of city life and the shops, pubs etc but when you are sitting on a Cornish beach with a bag of chips watching the sun set, nothing beats it.
> And you are not old Vickie lol xx

I LOVE Cornwall, I have to visit at least once a year! We were in St Ives in January for DH's birthday weekend it was lush!! XXX 



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well, the kids bedroom is getting painted today! :happydance: I'm having my dads friend do it (he's a painter and decorator by trade anyway) so it's done right. Can't wait til it's done because then I can get the cot and everything up and finally get everything organised! It wasn't meant to be getting done til Friday so I'm excited now that it'll be done earlier. And I get to share a bed with hubby again, he's been stuck on the couch since sunday night lol. Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Ceecee, did you finally get to speak to your 'boss'?
> 
> xxx

I did indeed finally speak to the boss. He got shirty about it all and I told him that the British Army had invaded and taken hold of Iraq in 7 weeks and yet its taken him nearly 11 weeks to do nothing about this issue. I think he knows how serious I am now as I told him I had taken advice from a solicitor. I've told him I want a signed agreement in place by midday monday or he leaves me with no other option than to sue his ass for all its worth. It felt good but oh so scary lol XXX

ETA - oh yay on the bedroom decorating!! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Woohoo! You finally told him!!!! I really hope he doesn't do anything so you can sue im for thousands!!!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Good for you CeeCee! 

We are all young birds here! I am 25 and DH is 29 and we live in Holland. 

Hope you all have a good day!

I have my appraisal today, and i want to discuss the working less when I come back from maternity leave thing. We have checked every possible website and they can not by law refuse me. So i think it will be an interesting meeting! I am just always so scared of stirring up drama and I am usually such a wuss, but now that it comes to spending time with my baby girl I am going to stand up for my rights!


----------



## Barbles

Morning all

Well done CeeCee, he deserved an ass kicking, lets hope he sticks to it.

Well I have a poorly girly today. She was sick last night but eventually went back to sleep and didnt hear her no more so i assumed it was a one off but then she was sick again at quarter to 8 this morning so i couldnt send her nursery. My boss wanted to take the half day off my maternity leave but no way jose, so i got it unpaid, its only a half day, nothing is stopping me leaving next Tuesday lol

So a nice easy day for us, shame we got no nice food in, may have to pop up the shop laters if Phoebe is ok.

yay for decoration Claire, Im hoping my kitchen and bathroom will be done in the next couple of weeks


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki your not old dont be silly!!!! 

Barbles - i loooooooove cornwall too! i went there every year when i was younger, my mum couldnt afford holidays abroad so we did cornwall and i wouldnt change it for the world! im deffo gona do the same with my kiddies! i even got a tattoo in loue (dont know how to spell)! i love bude too, newqs etc! i do love bournemouth though and wouldnt leave the south unless i moved abroad!!!! 

i deffo agree michelle, would be so amazing for all of us to meet with our babies!!!! but where would we go.......somewhere in the middle i guess!!! there will be one lucky one who is close hehe! 

michelle do you have a brum accent then?!!!! love it!!!!! my accent is soooo boring!!!!! 

Yay to getting kiddies bedroom painted claire!!!! how are you having it done?! 

yesssss ceecee kick your bosses ass!!! he sounds like a complete twunt!!!!!!!! and i thought my dad was bad enough for a boss!!! ( also a twunt lol) 

ive got my first antenatal class today eeeek! so excited! its at 5pm and is for 3 hours!!!!!!!!!! anyone had their first one yet? dont know what to expect at all, i guess they explain whats going to happen, options etc ?! im excited though, be nice to meet lots of preggo women too hehe!!! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

TaNasha - go for it hun! Stick to your guns. I know how scary it is bringing up controversial issues (especially as my boss is being extremely 'off' with me this morning!!) but it's worth it hun. You are entitled to a fair hearing on the topic and they should respect that!! XXX 

Barbles - Eeeep sorry to hear lickle Phoebe isn't a well bunny bless her :( Big hugs to you both XXX

Samira - Offically now love the word twunt lol my boss is even more off this morning than yesterday afternoon especially when he remembered I'm leaving earlier to get to the hospital lol I just responded "I'm sorry that I have a severe medical condition that requires treatment today" and smiled at him. Lol ok so it's not overly severe but it was good to see him squirm. I may just make it my mission to make him as uncomfortable as possible in my remaining 4 working days... oh yeah feels good saying that!! XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

Morning lovely ladies

CeeCee well done for telling him how you felt, maybe he'll get his useless arse into gear ;)

I'm 19, turning 20 July 11th, and my due date is July 5th. OH is 23, turning 24 in October,

And I'm from Carmarthen, about 45 mins down from Swansea I guess is the best place to describe it if you don't know Wales well

I have an eye test at half two, can't wait because I know that I'll be told I need glasses which'll help my headaches I think. xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I'm originally from Bargoed, born in Caerphilly Rachy! Ooh eye tests freak me out, I don't like how they get too close to your face whilst doing it lol although saying that I should have one done as it's been 2 years since my last one and I swear my eyesight has got worse! Even with my glasses on I'm squinting at the computer screen lol XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

its fab isnt it!!! 

i personally love the C word, it is so effective, but its so disgusting so i only use it when i know its ok to lol so twunt is the next best mixing my 2 fav swear words LOL! 

ooooh yea make him mega uncomfortable!!!!! AMAZING that you have 4 days left!!!!!!!!!! are you going to go back after mat? x


----------



## Rachyroux

CeeCee2010 said:


> I'm originally from Bargoed, born in Caerphilly Rachy! Ooh eye tests freak me out, I don't like how they get too close to your face whilst doing it lol although saying that I should have one done as it's been 2 years since my last one and I swear my eyesight has got worse! Even with my glasses on I'm squinting at the computer screen lol XXX

Wow that isn't far at all!

haha I haven't had an eye test since I was 12 ish, at that age I was made fun of for the glasses and stopped wearing them. Now my eyes are pretty much going going gone. haha so i'm excited, can't afford to buy glasses til next friday but will be good to find out what I need!


I'm watching the biggest loser now. I love it haha, hoping I get some tips too for after baby. Now for the cup of tea that I forgot about...

Back in a bit ladies :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

gawd i need my eyes tested! last tim ei got them tested i got prescribed glasses, i HATE glasses so bought some snazzy D&G ones,,,,,,and i never wear them!!! tghey drive me nuts! im sure im probs doing more damage but oh well! il wait till i go for another test and see what they say! 

i remember when i was a kid i really wanted glasses, so i tried to fake with the eye test man and i got some glasses for reading!! and then i hated them looool! things we do when were kids! my fav memory is wishing my 2 front teeth would never grow back when they came out! i loved having my double gap in the front of my mouth!!! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Samira i was born with a double gap in the teeth and had it till i was 13/14 lol, i was missing 2 teeth, the ones that are usually either side of the 2 fronts ones, then i had a brace for 4 years eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Still have a permanent bar attached under my teeth so they dont move back lol. 

Oh and as for the brummy accent i dont think i do, you can tell im from the midlands but i dont have a strong accent, most people are shocked when i tell them, but the boyfriend is from wolverhampton so his is quite strong.

Ceecee where abouts by Portsmouth do you live? I go to visit my Dad quite a lot and he lives in Emsworth if you know it. Have you been to the Spinnaker Tower?

Good luck on the bosses front today girls! Im ashamed to say it but i just woke up. Im blaming my boyfriend once again as he woke me up at 2 for a chat this morning. Oh well, at least he wants to talk lol xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> its fab isnt it!!!
> 
> i personally love the C word, it is so effective, but its so disgusting so i only use it when i know its ok to lol so twunt is the next best mixing my 2 fav swear words LOL!
> 
> ooooh yea make him mega uncomfortable!!!!! AMAZING that you have 4 days left!!!!!!!!!! are you going to go back after mat? x

Not a cats chance in hell I'm going back after mat leave lol. We'll have 6 months left in the posting before we move in June 2012 so I don't really see the point - plus I hate him and the job lol XXX 



Rachyroux said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Bargoed, born in Caerphilly Rachy! Ooh eye tests freak me out, I don't like how they get too close to your face whilst doing it lol although saying that I should have one done as it's been 2 years since my last one and I swear my eyesight has got worse! Even with my glasses on I'm squinting at the computer screen lol XXX
> 
> Wow that isn't far at all!
> 
> haha I haven't had an eye test since I was 12 ish, at that age I was made fun of for the glasses and stopped wearing them. Now my eyes are pretty much going going gone. haha so i'm excited, can't afford to buy glasses til next friday but will be good to find out what I need!
> 
> 
> I'm watching the biggest loser now. I love it haha, hoping I get some tips too for after baby. Now for the cup of tea that I forgot about...
> 
> Back in a bit ladies :)Click to expand...

I love the biggest loser!! I watch all the different countries ones too which drives my DH insane lol XXX 



SamiraNChris said:


> gawd i need my eyes tested! last tim ei got them tested i got prescribed glasses, i HATE glasses so bought some snazzy D&G ones,,,,,,and i never wear them!!! tghey drive me nuts! im sure im probs doing more damage but oh well! il wait till i go for another test and see what they say!
> 
> i remember when i was a kid i really wanted glasses, so i tried to fake with the eye test man and i got some glasses for reading!! and then i hated them looool! things we do when were kids! my fav memory is wishing my 2 front teeth would never grow back when they came out! i loved having my double gap in the front of my mouth!!! xx

Lol I lost my two front teeth on the day of my school pictures - lol my mam was in hysterics when she saw the picture as I pulled cross eyes and stuck my tongue out between the double gap. I think thats the only scholl picture she actually bought lol XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Samira i was born with a double gap in the teeth and had it till i was 13/14 lol, i was missing 2 teeth, the ones that are usually either side of the 2 fronts ones, then i had a brace for 4 years eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Still have a permanent bar attached under my teeth so they dont move back lol.
> 
> Oh and as for the brummy accent i dont think i do, you can tell im from the midlands but i dont have a strong accent, most people are shocked when i tell them, but the boyfriend is from wolverhampton so his is quite strong.
> 
> Ceecee where abouts by Portsmouth do you live? I go to visit my Dad quite a lot and he lives in Emsworth if you know it. Have you been to the Spinnaker Tower?
> 
> Good luck on the bosses front today girls! Im ashamed to say it but i just woke up. Im blaming my boyfriend once again as he woke me up at 2 for a chat this morning. Oh well, at least he wants to talk lol xxxx

My DH has got a bit of a 'brummy' twang as he calls it as he calls home Nuneaton... it's quite sweet bless him :) And I live in Gosport which is 'delightful' lol I've heard of Emsworth but not been there I must admit!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww bless!!! i was lucky n didnt need braces altho im sure i wanted those too back in the day! i remember when it was cool to have the train tracks with the coloured bands!!! 

i was an ex portsmouth once too! went to uni there until my final year i moved back to bournemouth as my placement job wanted to keep me on! AMAZING student life in ports! ive never been on spinnakar though...it never appealed to me! im not much of a viewy person haha! the bars near there are fab though LOL

so where is your BF then michelle? are you both from the same place but hes away for uni??? x


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> awww bless!!! i was lucky n didnt need braces altho im sure i wanted those too back in the day! i remember when it was cool to have the train tracks with the coloured bands!!!
> 
> i was an ex portsmouth once too! went to uni there until my final year i moved back to bournemouth as my placement job wanted to keep me on! AMAZING student life in ports! ive never been on spinnakar though...it never appealed to me! im not much of a viewy person haha! the bars near there are fab though LOL
> 
> so where is your BF then michelle? are you both from the same place but hes away for uni??? x

Even when were both home were still about 35 minutes away from each other, he lives in Wolverhamton and i live in Lichfield. We met in a club when i had just turned 18 3 days before i left for uni, so i buggared off to Leeds, he stayed at home for another year, then when to Uni in Manchester but lives in Crewe, so weve always had a long distance thing. My course was 4 years and his 3, so were finally moving home soon, depending on where he gets a job hes going to spend half his time with me and half his time in Wolvehampton, which is good cause we can trial the whole 'looking after someone elses baby' without me relying on him for anything xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I feel so out of the loop and silly, I don't even know where most of these places are! Lol, except Tamworth, we're going to Drayton Manor next weekend :happydance:

As for accents, think a slightly less twangy Kevin Bridges for me! :rofl: When I speak to english people I stop being twangy and talk properly with proper pronounciation etc but when they're scottish it's all slang! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ahh thats good then! must be hard being so far but also i can see how its good! you look forward to seeing eachother while having your own space too!!! 

is this your final uni year then or you gona continue next year with a baba? xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I feel so out of the loop and silly, I don't even know where most of these places are! Lol, except Tamworth, we're going to Drayton Manor next weekend :happydance:
> 
> As for accents, think a slightly less twangy Kevin Bridges for me! :rofl: When I speak to english people I stop being twangy and talk properly with proper pronounciation etc but when they're scottish it's all slang! xxx

hehe i know what you mean! i have a scottish friend and i can usually understand him till he has a drink then i havent a clue what he is saying coz he lets himself go and goes into his slang!!! xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm not too bad with slang, but me and my brother sometimes talk 'ned' to each other. Have any of you seen 'The Scheme'? It's about a council scheme in Ayrshire (not that close to me) but it's full of junkies, alkys etc and most are basically scum. That's 'ned' talk lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> ahh thats good then! must be hard being so far but also i can see how its good! you look forward to seeing eachother while having your own space too!!!
> 
> is this your final uni year then or you gona continue next year with a baba? xx


Ooooo Claire your going a long way for Drayton Manor, thats not far from me, takes about 20 mins to get to. Good day out tho. 

Im really looking forward to seeing him properly, cause when we see each other when were both home its always at parents houses so we still feel like kids. Its going to be weird though, weve never ever been together for ages, i think the longest we have spent together was 5 days. Im so used to missing him, thats just part of our relationship. Thank god for technology though! xxx 

Yep this is my final year, but the rest of my course has just started their final 16 week placement, but Uni suggested i do this next year, and i can do it closer to home too because not many Mental Health units would be comfortable taking on a pregnant student. But this works well and i will start it about February and it will be a good way back in to the system. xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ha ha my accent is kind of welsh meets west country bumpkin lol I have a really muddled accent. My hubby's is quite funny as although he has mainly a midlands accent he has a touch of liverpool and a slight german twang in there too!! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Ive got a proper cornish accent. I dont notice it much until Im with other people who arent as Cornish or are not Cornish at all. Its not as strong as some peoples, Im not all 'ooog arh me ansum' but I would probably sound like an old farmers wife to you lot :haha:

My poor bubba is still being sick :nope: we are all snuggled watching Oliver! now, not sure if its suitable for a 3 year old with Bill Sikes and all lol but she likes the songs.

Phoebe has got a gap in between all her teeth and her two front teeth stick coz she sucks her tongue iykwim so she is pushing them out. Im hoping that once her big teeth come through they will straighten up else it will be the braces route for her, though I had braces and mine werent too bad.

Me and OH want to go Drayton Manor but I think we will save it for next year and then we can leave the kids with the folks for a couple of days and go. Though I treated him to Alton Towers for his 30th, paid for the express tickets so we could jump the queue and then shit myself at all the rides and didnt go on half of them :dohh: i felt sooooo bad. It was oblivion for me, never been so terrified :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Ive got a proper cornish accent. I dont notice it much until Im with other people who arent as Cornish or are not Cornish at all. Its not as strong as some peoples, Im not all 'ooog arh me ansum' but I would probably sound like an old farmers wife to you lot :haha:
> 
> My poor bubba is still being sick :nope: we are all snuggled watching Oliver! now, not sure if its suitable for a 3 year old with Bill Sikes and all lol but she likes the songs.
> 
> Phoebe has got a gap in between all her teeth and her two front teeth stick coz she sucks her tongue iykwim so she is pushing them out. Im hoping that once her big teeth come through they will straighten up else it will be the braces route for her, though I had braces and mine werent too bad.
> 
> Me and OH want to go Drayton Manor but I think we will save it for next year and then we can leave the kids with the folks for a couple of days and go. Though I treated him to Alton Towers for his 30th, paid for the express tickets so we could jump the queue and then shit myself at all the rides and didnt go on half of them :dohh: i felt sooooo bad. It was oblivion for me, never been so terrified :haha:

Love Alton Towers, well basically i Love all theme parks!

Ive just realised something......Christmas is going to finally be exciting again this year, its gotten so so boring the past few years, following round the old folks, and my step dads family are soooo DULL. But this year it will be all exciting again! Wooooo


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I know it's a far way to go, we went down last year aswell and Jayden had a ball. Even though it was pissing with rain all day we all had so much fun. This year it'll be tough because I'm gonna be 29 weeks pregnant and driving in the car will be a nightmare lol. And we need to leave about 4am - eeeek! But on the way back home we're stopping into Stockport to visit my family, can't wait! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I know it's a far way to go, we went down last year aswell and Jayden had a ball. Even though it was pissing with rain all day we all had so much fun. This year it'll be tough because I'm gonna be 29 weeks pregnant and driving in the car will be a nightmare lol. And we need to leave about 4am - eeeek! But on the way back home we're stopping into Stockport to visit my family, can't wait! xxx

Storm force 10! My ultimate favourite!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, I can't go on anything. I used to like upside-downy ones but I'm realy just a big scaredy cat now! I screamed my head off last year when I went to m&d's and on the swings!!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning! I don't know whether I've got an accent or not. If I have it's a mixture of Cheshire (where I grew up), scouse (where I went to uni) and Wigan. Nice combo! I was born in Birmingham and I had a Brummy twang for a few years as well. My husband has never left the boundaries of Wigan (to live, obv he has left in his lifetime!!) and he and his dad have the strongest accents I've ever heard. His dad sounds like a proper Lancastrian flat-capper.

Michelle this is so weird, I was talking about how much I was looking forward to christmas just last night! It does get quite dull with grown-ups, I can't wait to have a proper noisy christmas with toys and mess everywhere and I want to dress the baby up as a pudding. Ha! I have no idea how we're going to pay for any of it but it'll be brilliant :)

Gah, husband's car needs a new cam belt - £500! So the exchange of emails this morning has resulted in him getting rid of the entire expensive-to-run car and looking at buying a new one. So the sporty Skoda Octavia VRS is being replaced with a dad-car Ford Mondeo. Tee hee.

Busy day today, lots of work to do, I am about to go out to my waxing appointment (gah!) and later I have my first NCT class (double gah!) - hope yours goes well Samira, I am DREADING it! So nervous I was awake half the night with IBS stomach cramps, nice. Would much rather be going to Drayton Manor/Alton Towers/anywhere. Love Alton Towers. Oblivion is not really scary, just shite. You queue up for what feels like your entire life for a ride that lasts 30 seconds, they don't even have a decent rollercoaster after the initial drop, it just ends! Worst ride ever. Air is amazing though.

Hope you all have good days and Phoebe is feeling better soon barbles! My boss came in this morning and announced she spent all night feeling sick - so go home then, I don't bloody want it! Ugh.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I dont want to wish the time away, but i cant wait untill baby is old enough to take somewhere like that! Eeeeeee, im such a kid at heart xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Am I right in thinking me and Barbles are the only 2nd time Limbo Mummies??! Hehe.

Christmas is fab when you have a LO. Jayden's 1st christmas was so much fun, he was only 9 months so I got to open the majority of his presents :happydance: Lol, now he can rip them open much quicker than me. I've already thought about what we're doing for christmas this year. Me and hubby probably won't do gifts (we don't tend to anyway), just the usual pj's and slippers and spend about £150 on each baby! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> Morning! I don't know whether I've got an accent or not. If I have it's a mixture of Cheshire (where I grew up), scouse (where I went to uni) and Wigan. Nice combo! I was born in Birmingham and I had a Brummy twang for a few years as well. My husband has never left the boundaries of Wigan (to live, obv he has left in his lifetime!!) and he and his dad have the strongest accents I've ever heard. His dad sounds like a proper Lancastrian flat-capper.
> 
> Michelle this is so weird, I was talking about how much I was looking forward to christmas just last night! It does get quite dull with grown-ups, I can't wait to have a proper noisy christmas with toys and mess everywhere and I want to dress the baby up as a pudding. Ha! I have no idea how we're going to pay for any of it but it'll be brilliant :)
> 
> Gah, husband's car needs a new cam belt - £500! So the exchange of emails this morning has resulted in him getting rid of the entire expensive-to-run car and looking at buying a new one. So the sporty Skoda Octavia VRS is being replaced with a dad-car Ford Mondeo. Tee hee.
> 
> Busy day today, lots of work to do, I am about to go out to my waxing appointment (gah!) and later I have my first NCT class (double gah!) - hope yours goes well Samira, I am DREADING it! So nervous I was awake half the night with IBS stomach cramps, nice. Would much rather be going to Drayton Manor/Alton Towers/anywhere. Love Alton Towers. Oblivion is not really scary, just shite. You queue up for what feels like your entire life for a ride that lasts 30 seconds, they don't even have a decent rollercoaster after the initial drop, it just ends! Worst ride ever. Air is amazing though.
> 
> Hope you all have good days and Phoebe is feeling better soon barbles! My boss came in this morning and announced she spent all night feeling sick - so go home then, I don't bloody want it! Ugh.

Please tell me how the waxing goes!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

aww yea xmas is gona be amazing this year! first xmas and new year with our new family hehe! we are gona tell rents not to get us presents any more and spoil Haydn (trying to get used to naming him!!!!!). not sure if it matters in the first year as he wont know whats going on but oh well!!

I used to looooooove rides but as ive got older my stomach has got weaker haha! ive never done alton towers before so i will do one day and put my stomach to the test!!! 

Talking of cars - i get my new car soon eeeeeeeeeek!!!! had to get rid of the totally unpractical sex on legs mini, my dads selling it for me and hes got me a nissan quashquai+2 on lease! perfect family car! the boot turns into 2 extra seats so il have 7 seats if i need it......not sure why i would but oh well! be good to ferry friends around after a few drinks LOL! 

oh no why u nervous about the classes....your making me nervous....should i be nervous?! i dont have a clue what they are for hehe! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Thus far I've managed to prune zee lady garden by being brave and going blind with the razor lol I intend on booking in for a wax though at around 37 weeks as I'm hoping it should last til the birth then. I actually like waxing :blush: I don't find it hurts that much to be honest maybe I just have a sadistic streak in me lol. 

Got my diabetes consultant appointment at 2 which will be fun... not. I'm dreading them saying I have to go on insulin. Having to properly inject myself is not exactly a good thought but if I have to then I will. Anything for my gorgeous little princess Jess. If I have to go on insulin they'll induce me at 38 weeks which means I would only have 5 weeks before I meet her though. Trying to stay positive! 

Alton Towers and things like that frighten the bejesus out of me! I like the waltzers and dodge'ems at fairs but tahts about it lol. Hubby likes rollercoasters and can't stand spinning things as they make him v ill so we can't even go on the same rides lol. At least Jess will have one parent for each type of ride I suppose. 

Vicki - ouch on the car front! My hubby had a mazda rx-8 until we decided to start trying for a baby ... he actually cried when he said goodbye to it lol. Good luck with the waxing and NCT class :) 

My first antenatal class isn't until 7th June lol I'll be nearly 36 weeks by then... just wondering if I should have tried to get on the may course lol oh well ! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

forgot to say I'm doing samira's suggestion and popping everybodies team and due date on the first post so if you can provide me with the details I'll pop you on :) xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Well my name is Michelle :) pink baby is due on the 26th July xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yay - 22 july team blue!!! ooooh we should do moneyless bets too after and guess when we will all pop!!!!! 

once you have everyones dates etc il make a sweepstake sheet with everyones names and we all have to guess when everyone will go into labour!!! see who wins hehe! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh I'm liking that idea samira lol although if I have to be induced i'll forewarn ya'll lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, i have to say, you ladies have now become a part of my pregnancy! I would be bloody bored without you all. 

I think some people think im a bit mad speaking to people on the internet. A lot of my friends have commented from looking on my facebook that loads of my friends are pregnant, i just respond with "ohhhh no, theyre the ladies i speak to on my forum" and i get some weird looks lol. xxxxxx

If your induced Ceecee we will bet on how long your in Labour ;)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol my hubby thought it was weird at first but every day now when he picks me up from work he says "Hows your day been? How are the limbo ladies?" lol makes me chuckle. Even my mam aska whats going on with you ladies lol I think you're all wonderful and I really couldn't get through certain things without you all backing me up. Thank you so very much for just being who you all are and for your support. It means a lot XXX


----------



## TaNasha

30 July Team Pink to be added please!

My appraisal has been moved to Monday now! I am fuming, I was all prepared and now I have to wait so long! Arggg


----------



## SamiraNChris

totally know what you mean!!! you girlies are all fab!!!! and this forum!!! chris is the same, he always asks whats been going on on BNB today! 

i would totally recommend anyone joining this forum thats preggo!!! ive "met" so many fab girls and it has made me so much more at ease sharing experiences!!! and its great seeing ppl that i was with in TTC now with a baby!! 

I have also met someone that lives down my road on here which was odd!!! not actually met her yet but i def will when i move home! shes V skinny tho im gona feel like a whale!!!!!! shes not as far gone as we are think shes still in 2nd tri 

love u alllllllll! X


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> 30 July Team Pink to be added please!
> 
> My appraisal has been moved to Monday now! I am fuming, I was all prepared and now I have to wait so long! Arggg

whattt!! why was it moved!!!!! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> TaNasha said:
> 
> 
> 30 July Team Pink to be added please!
> 
> My appraisal has been moved to Monday now! I am fuming, I was all prepared and now I have to wait so long! Arggg
> 
> whattt!! why was it moved!!!!! xClick to expand...

^ wss!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> totally know what you mean!!! you girlies are all fab!!!! and this forum!!! chris is the same, he always asks whats been going on on BNB today!
> 
> i would totally recommend anyone joining this forum thats preggo!!! ive "met" so many fab girls and it has made me so much more at ease sharing experiences!!! and its great seeing ppl that i was with in TTC now with a baby!!
> 
> I have also met someone that lives down my road on here which was odd!!! not actually met her yet but i def will when i move home! shes V skinny tho im gona feel like a whale!!!!!! shes not as far gone as we are think shes still in 2nd tri
> 
> love u alllllllll! X

God, doesnt 2nd tri feel sooooooo far away! And first trimester! My life has changed so much in the past 6 months its unreal. But it only feels like yesterday when i was sat (classy) in Asda toilets, with a pregnancy test, saying "oh crap" hehe xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

CeeCee2010 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaNasha said:
> 
> 
> 30 July Team Pink to be added please!
> 
> My appraisal has been moved to Monday now! I am fuming, I was all prepared and now I have to wait so long! Arggg
> 
> whattt!! why was it moved!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> ^ wss!!!Click to expand...

yeah, wss2!

Claire - Pink - 13th august! So excited, can't actually wait for labour to start, I've never had the whole, 'ooh sore contraction, wonder when I should go to the hospital?!' scenario. My waters popped and I had to be induced lol. 

I love you ladies aswell, my day would be pretty boring (aside from Jayden obviously lol) without having all you to speak to! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> totally know what you mean!!! you girlies are all fab!!!! and this forum!!! chris is the same, he always asks whats been going on on BNB today!
> 
> i would totally recommend anyone joining this forum thats preggo!!! ive "met" so many fab girls and it has made me so much more at ease sharing experiences!!! and its great seeing ppl that i was with in TTC now with a baby!!
> 
> I have also met someone that lives down my road on here which was odd!!! not actually met her yet but i def will when i move home! shes V skinny tho im gona feel like a whale!!!!!! shes not as far gone as we are think shes still in 2nd tri
> 
> love u alllllllll! X
> 
> God, doesnt 2nd tri feel sooooooo far away! And first trimester! My life has changed so much in the past 6 months its unreal. But it only feels like yesterday when i was sat (classy) in Asda toilets, with a pregnancy test, saying "oh crap" hehe xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Ha I was sat in my toilet at work and the toilet here is disgusting lol the glamourous beginnings of pregnancy lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> totally know what you mean!!! you girlies are all fab!!!! and this forum!!! chris is the same, he always asks whats been going on on BNB today!
> 
> i would totally recommend anyone joining this forum thats preggo!!! ive "met" so many fab girls and it has made me so much more at ease sharing experiences!!! and its great seeing ppl that i was with in TTC now with a baby!!
> 
> I have also met someone that lives down my road on here which was odd!!! not actually met her yet but i def will when i move home! shes V skinny tho im gona feel like a whale!!!!!! shes not as far gone as we are think shes still in 2nd tri
> 
> love u alllllllll! X
> 
> God, doesnt 2nd tri feel sooooooo far away! And first trimester! My life has changed so much in the past 6 months its unreal. But it only feels like yesterday when i was sat (classy) in Asda toilets, with a pregnancy test, saying "oh crap" hehe xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha I was sat in my toilet at work and the toilet here is disgusting lol the glamourous beginnings of pregnancy lol xxxClick to expand...

I didnt even think i was pregnant, I wasnt late or anything, just had a water infection. Walked past the pregnancy tests and thought 'hmmmmmmmm' and here i am 6 months later xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

whats wss? loool! 

i know michelle i remember the day i found out! was my bday and the night before i got completely wrecked and smoked my lungs to oblivian!!! i felt awful!! but it was so amazing! then i met my friend at the pub and she bought along a digi and we did that in the bogs too!!! ended up with us screaming in a cubical (she was pregs at the time too) LOOL! 2nd tri draggged for me!!! i think this one will too! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Woah, that took a long time to catch up on 2 days!! And I missed the conversations about strippers and bras?! :haha:

Barbles- hope Phoebe feels better soon.

Claire- sorry that you got mucked about at your 4D scan but you got some nice pics of Leah there. Funny how similar her and Jayden look!

CeeCee- well done for standing up to your boss. Hopefully he'll get the message now! Hope your appointment goes well today.

Vicki- let me know how the NCT classes go. Have got my first one on 4th June. Eeek!

Michelle and Samira- I totally feel like you girls are part of my pregnancy too (obviously that goes for everyone here!). You lot have given me good info, lovely friendships and above all else- a shedload of laughs!!

Ugh TaNasha, how frustrating that your appraisal has been moved. I hope that Monday comes around super quick for you.

Rachy and Braven- how are you girls doing?

Phew!!

Before anything else, I need to add my bit of info too! Have to say, I'm feeling very old now :blush: I'm 29, and will be turning *cough* 30 *cough* on 21st December. I live in Cheshire and have been up here for almost 12 years but I'm originally from Dorset. I moved up here to be with my OH :)

Oh, and my blue bump is due on 27th July.

Had a lovely day yesterday. Went to the Trafford Centre and had lunch with a friend, then went to the cinema to see Water For Elephants which was fab (and hello Robert Pattinson!) and indulged in a bit of shopping :happydance: I'm supposed to be using my days off to relax but at the moment, I'm using them to catch up with friends before my arse gets too fat to move off the sofa!

Speaking of which, here is my latest bump pic from a few days ago......
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol the only reason I thought I might be pregnant was because I was craving Subway all the time and I literally can't stand the taste or smell of them normally (or now!!) lol. I thought well I'll do the test to rule that out first before I call the doctor and lo and behold it was positive lol 

First tri and second tri up to 20 weeks dragged but it's all going quite quick now. I think it'll probably still go quick once I'm on mat leave with the house move and weekly appointments with the diabetes team lol It'll be baby time before we know it!! xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah, thinking about when I found out I was pregnant takes me back! 
I tested the day before I was due and to be honest, don't even know why I bothered testing because I had no 'symptoms' and felt like I was about to come on. It was a Sunday and I just thought if by some miracle I was pregnant, I'd want OH to be there when I found out. I tested whilst he was in the shower and when the second line came up, I screamed like a banshee for him to get out of the shower and look at the test in case I was hallucinating. The poor bloke couldn't see a thing as he had soap in his eyes and didn't have his glasses on! Decided the best plan of action was to take a digi to confirm which came up with 1-2. I cried (in a good way) for about 10 mins :blush:


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> whats wss? loool!
> 
> i know michelle i remember the day i found out! was my bday and the night before i got completely wrecked and smoked my lungs to oblivian!!! i felt awful!! but it was so amazing! then i met my friend at the pub and she bought along a digi and we did that in the bogs too!!! ended up with us screaming in a cubical (she was pregs at the time too) LOOL! 2nd tri draggged for me!!! i think this one will too! x

I had gotten quite drunk the day before aswell. Went out and had a cheeky kiss with this boy and we started texting a bit (me and FOB werent talking at this point) but i stopped texting this boy after about a week. I saw him about 2 weeks ago, he said hi, then noticed the belly and i said 'yeh im pregnant' and his face was a picture, you could see him scanning his brain to see whether we had slept together and he had just forgotten!! 

Wss means What she said!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Waitin4astork said:


> Ah, thinking about when I found out I was pregnant takes me back!
> I tested the day before I was due and to be honest, don't even know why I bothered testing because I had no 'symptoms' and felt like I was about to come on. It was a Sunday and I just thought if by some miracle I was pregnant, I'd want OH to be there when I found out. I tested whilst he was in the shower and when the second line came up, I screamed like a banshee for him to get out of the shower and look at the test in case I was hallucinating. The poor bloke couldn't see a thing as he had soap in his eyes and didn't have his glasses on! Decided the best plan of action was to take a digi to confirm which came up with 1-2. I cried (in a good way) for about 10 mins :blush:

Awww that makes me smile, how cute! xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

xxMichellexx said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> whats wss? loool!
> 
> i know michelle i remember the day i found out! was my bday and the night before i got completely wrecked and smoked my lungs to oblivian!!! i felt awful!! but it was so amazing! then i met my friend at the pub and she bought along a digi and we did that in the bogs too!!! ended up with us screaming in a cubical (she was pregs at the time too) LOOL! 2nd tri draggged for me!!! i think this one will too! x
> 
> I had gotten quite drunk the day before aswell. Went out and had a cheeky kiss with this boy and we started texting a bit (me and FOB werent talking at this point) but i stopped texting this boy after about a week. I saw him about 2 weeks ago, he said hi, then noticed the belly and i said 'yeh im pregnant' and his face was a picture, you could see him scanning his brain to see whether we had slept together and he had just forgotten!! xxxxClick to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA made me laf out loud! bless him!!!!!!!! ooooh i remembered my acmera lead today! il update my bump piccy! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Love the bump pic Kim by the way!! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

The day I found out I was pregnant................

I was off work because of the snow so decided to take Jayden down to his Toddlers group (we sledged all the way lol) and there was only 2 mums and kids there! Lol, so when we left I knew it was a while before we'd get out to buy a test so I nipped into the chemist and got a cheap Boots ones. Sledged up the massive hill to my house (Jayden weighed a ton lol) and done the test when I got in. Didn't expect it to be positive at all because we'd only had sex once in the cycle because I wasn't feeling well at all. So peed on it and left it for a couple of minutes and seen a pink line! Freaked out a bit and spun round in circles like an excited dog :rofl: Alan was very shocked when I told him so had to go out and buy a digi which was 'pregnant 1-2' Here's the pics (I take pics of everything incase you hadn't noticed :blush:)





I took about another 20 (!) after these, just to make sure! xxx

Fab bump Kim!!!! Love it! xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

i did the same claire! i had looooads of those cheapy strip tests from ebay and i so many every day!!!! it wouldnt sink in! i was convinced it was an evap or was wrong! 

i was wrong hehe!!!! xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Waxing done, the lady who does mine is so brilliant and quick that you barely notice you're done! She whipped one bit off so quickly she let go of the strip and it ended up stuck to the wall with all my lady-garden hair on it. I lol'd! I have it done every 5-6 weeks so it doesn't grow too long and I have the lot done apart from a little 'landing strip'. I'm so used to it now that it doesn't hurt much - it stings whilst she does it but I'm now sat here half an hour later and it's fine. I have my eyebrows done too. I must be a right hairy Mary! Definitely recommend it, I can't imagine anything worse than shaving and having the re-growth itch every other day. Plus I figure if I have to deal with childbirth then a quick sting from waxing pales into insignificance.

Aw, I too remember when I found out the preggo news. I knew all week that I was late but I wanted to wait as long as possible so I could guess the outcome (!) and so that my husband would be home too so I could tell him. I did it on a Saturday morning, had a moment in the bathroom to calm myself then legged it to the bedroom where I woke him up with the news! I used the digital one, still have a photo of the fatal words 'Pregnant 3+'! Gah! Michelle my friend did her test in Tesco toilets, you're not alone! Her daughter is amazing and gorgeous so maybe it's a sign :)

Glad that I'm not the only northerner or indeed the only oldie... hehe!! At 24 I couldn't look after myself properly let alone children, I admire you young sensible ladies!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Claire and CeeCee (can you imagine how much bigger I'll be in another 10 weeks though?!).

I took 9 tests in total before OH actually had to ban me from taking anymore because I was driving myself crazy trying to judge if the lines were lighter or darker! And because I am totally gross, I still have them all in the drawer under the bed :blush:

I took a pic too of the 4 that I did in the first 24 hours lol!!
 



Attached Files:







250.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxMichellexx

I still have my pregnancy test, is that a little minging? xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Lovely bump waiting!

Yay for the wax Vicki! I am still too scared to go!

My boss has no time for me today, so now I have to wait so long, while i was already so pumped and prepared for this meeting today!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> Waxing done, the lady who does mine is so brilliant and quick that you barely notice you're done! She whipped one bit off so quickly she let go of the strip and it ended up stuck to the wall with all my lady-garden hair on it. I lol'd! I have it done every 5-6 weeks so it doesn't grow too long and I have the lot done apart from a little 'landing strip'. I'm so used to it now that it doesn't hurt much - it stings whilst she does it but I'm now sat here half an hour later and it's fine. I have my eyebrows done too. I must be a right hairy Mary! Definitely recommend it, I can't imagine anything worse than shaving and having the re-growth itch every other day. Plus I figure if I have to deal with childbirth then a quick sting from waxing pales into insignificance.
> 
> Aw, I too remember when I found out the preggo news. I knew all week that I was late but I wanted to wait as long as possible so I could guess the outcome (!) and so that my husband would be home too so I could tell him. I did it on a Saturday morning, had a moment in the bathroom to calm myself then legged it to the bedroom where I woke him up with the news! I used the digital one, still have a photo of the fatal words 'Pregnant 3+'! Gah! Michelle my friend did her test in Tesco toilets, you're not alone! Her daughter is amazing and gorgeous so maybe it's a sign :)
> 
> Glad that I'm not the only northerner or indeed the only oldie... hehe!! At 24 I couldn't look after myself properly let alone children, I admire you young sensible ladies!

I may be young, but i am most definitely not sensible! hehe xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

xxMichellexx said:


> I still have my pregnancy test, is that a little minging? xxx

 I also still have mine, but it has gotten a weird colour now. The lines have changed to a purpleish colour and the back of it is abit yellow- eeeuw!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Vicki, you've got some willpower to wait that long until testing. I have no patience whatsoever!! I must say, I'm being persuaded by the waxing option. I was always put off by the fact of having to show my bits off to strangers but I have done/will be doing enough of that since being pregnant so I'm pretty much over that now!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ok, I'm feeling a little less gross about keeping my tests now since I'm not the only one! Thanks Michelle and TaNasha ;)


----------



## Vicki_g

Oooh, don't let that put you off. They've seen it all before - at least ten times a day probably as well! I can recommend my place in Manchester city centre if you're in my neck of the woods? It's the Royal Exchange Spa in the Royal Exchange arcade of St Anne's Square. They're really good, I wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## SamiraNChris

hehe at the test keeping! mine were in my drawer for ages but i dontk now if i still have them now! i moved from MILs so they are either in a bin or in a box!! i remember when you got your positive waitin4astork!!!!!! good old TTC days!!!! was anyone else here in TTC on this thread? xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Samira, I remember you getting your birthday BFP! I was so chuffed for you and then exactly a week later, I got mine!!

Vicki, thanks for the tip :) I'm only about 20-odd minutes outside of Manchester so I'll definitely bear that place in mind. OH can take me out for a nice dinner afterwards to help me get over the shock lol ;)


----------



## Barbles

I still have my pregnancy test from Phoebe and the lines are still perfect if not a little yellowy lol my tests from this one though have gone funny, were only cheapy tescos ones.

The day I found out I was pregnant...

Well weren't trying for a baby, was supposed to start after Xmas but tbh i think that would have been put on hold then anyways due to the house.
One night OH woke me about 2ish and wham bam we got carried away and didn't use anything. I then realised it was OV day (I kept track of my cycles as I was obsessed over having a baby anyways plus we would use condoms until ov was over we could have a week on nothing on :blush:) We spoke briefly of the MAP but decided what will be will be. THe day before I got my BFP I had a major meltdown, was crying, screaming shouting everything all over nothing, half an hour later I was a the firework display happy as larry. So the next day on my lunch hour i went and got some cheapy tests from the pound shop and did one as I thought im not usually this hormonal. Well there was a line (I was 9DPO), I started crying half through happiness, half through shitting myself. Was going to tell OH when he got home, waited all of two seconds and then called him at work :haha: he didnt believe in a line is a line so did three more tests over the next couple of days.

It was sooner than we planned but fate obviously decided it was time for us to have another baby, Phoebe wasnt planned either and look how perfect that turned out :cloud9:

Phoebe just had a massive sleep and is seeming better, she is munching on a few dry old digestives at the moment. Hate seeing her sick like that :(


----------



## Vicki_g

Oo, also forgot - my name is Vicki (amaze!) and my yellow kiddo is due on 6th August.

And the digital test was the only one I did and the result disappears after 24 hours so I haven't kept mine! I waited until I was a week late so I could be sure the result was as accurate as possible and I didn't then spend a fortnight re-doing them! Thinking about it I did the second one in the pack about three or four days later before i went to the doctors just to check I hadn't gone mad!


----------



## xxMichellexx

My Doctor didnt even confirm the pregnancy, but i saw him about 4 times in a week and eventually had a scan but still...youd think he would test someone he was referring to a EPU lol xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

I am also most scared about just spreading my legs for a stranger when going for a wax, I think I am just too shy! But i quess it needs to be done!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I still have my 2 tests from when I tested with Jayden and they're still fine, still see the lines on them aswell lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

finally did my bump pics! need to add 31 weeks tho on friday! 

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5039/4to29weeks.jpg

right im off for a bit! had an aircraft that we look after crash land so its a bit manic here at the mo!!!! back soooon ! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

You popped at 22 weeks!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Samira you're loads better at being pregnant than I am, I've only got one bump picture! I figured neither I nor anyone else would want to see my fat body getting even fatter! Those pictures are lovely! 

Ladies, I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the thread in third tri called "Can you have a normal poo and still go into labour same day?" Is this what we have come to?!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha, i forget to look in third tri sometimes, i waited so long to get there and now im there its just not as fun as it looked!!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

hehe yea i did pop at 22 weeks didnt i!!!! major difference! i feel like my bump is tiny compared to everyone elses!!!! even my best mate whos 2 weeks behind me is bigger, but she is short so it pokes out more, ive got quite a long torso so he probs has more room to spread out LOL! 

HAHAHA i cant find this thread where is it!!!!!!!!!!! 

i do look on third tri threads but dont feel like i have much to offer yet, we probs will do as we start getting to like 35 weeks or summit!! 

gawd what a a nightmare we have had here! a customer took off and crash landed so we have had to get all his documents together for the investigation of why it happened zzzzzzz! it was his fault thankfully and not ours (we maintain light aircraft incase you didnt know lol) but he wrote the plane off the plonka!!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Im off now girlies! have my 3 hour antenatal class!!!!!!!! no dinner till at least 8 whattttt!! deffo think burger king is am must on the way home!!!!!!!!!! 

will update 2 moz on how it went! love love xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good Luck Samira! Have fun (and enjoy your burger king) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki - glad the wax went well!
TaNasha - sorry they postponed your meeting hun :( XXX
Barbles - Glad to hear your little one is feeling better! XXX
Samira - I hope everybody was alright! Enjoy your antenatal class and burger king - I would kill for a chicken royale right now! XXX

Well just got back from the hospital and I have been put on insulin. I even did a test needle and I didn't feel it! Pricking my finger is a thousand times more painful than injecting yourself! But this does confirm that little Jessica will be arriving earlier as they will induce me at 38 weeks now. Have to go for a growth scan in 2 weeks to see how big she actually is and then we go from there really so that is my update. Not feeling too bad about the news as I was expecting it just weird thinking that Jessica will be making an entrance in just 5 weeks! And we only move house 2 weeks friday lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Good luck Samira, I'm leaving work in a bit to get to mine - doesn't finish til 9.30 though! Will be a zombie tomorrow! I promise also to write a long rambling tale of how it went.


----------



## Vicki_g

Ah CeeCee, good and bad news I guess! Not sure I could cope with the injections but good that you managed it without any probs. Can't believe you'll have a baby in 5 weeks! I must warn my husband that this is actually possible, I think he thinks babies will just arrive on their due dates and that's it, hence we have feck all ready at present! Exciting to know when it's all going to happen.

Still not got my GTT results actually (but had another three calls from the FECKING AA). Don't know whether to ring a midwife and get her to find out or whether I am really happier not knowing!


----------



## Braven05

Glad you're doing well and feeling somewhat positive about the news CeeCee...and just imagine, in 5 short weeks you'll be holding your little one, how exciting!


----------



## Barbles

Sucks about the insulin but OMG you are will be possibly the first of us to have a baby!!! Exciting!!!

I saw the thread and was actually going to offer advice :haha: but I didnt.

Room looks lovely Claire on FB

Lovely bump pics Samira

have fun at ante-natal girls

Im sooooo having a chinese for tea, OH is working until at least 11, Phoebe just had a bit of weetabix so wont be having much more so Im going to order myself a chinese feast. I cant wait yummy!!!

Pheebs is back to her usual 3 going on 13 self :dohh: but at least she is better, she is missing her daddy as he has been leaving at half 6 in the morning and getting home 11 in the evening so she hasnt seen him for two days which is unheard of here. And he may have to work on late tomorrow night too :wacko:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad to hear that Phoebe is on the mend now Barbles :)

Wow CeeCee, looks like you'll be the one to have the first Limbo baby! Sounds like you're being very brave about the insulin and I guess now that Jess is coming earlier, you'll have less time having to have it. It must feel weird knowing almost the exact time frame when she'll arrive, but comforting at the same time. Not long now until you get to meet your little girl :)

Samira- your bump pics are great! You are super brave taking them in your undies too- I'm only just allowing OH to see me in my undies now with the fat arse and stretchmarks lol! Hope you have fun at antenatal- looking forward to hearing all about it tomorrow :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww ceecee that's a shame :( but on the upside, you get an extra scan and you get to meet your gorgeous Jess in just 5 weeks! 1st Limbo baby :happydance: I'm officially shitting myself about my test on Friday. I just hope that I pass it or at least, it's not too bad. Almost every person I've know to have the test has ended up with it :( I am looking forward to the peace I'm gonna get while in the day ward though! Lol.

Glad Phoebe is feeling a bit better!

Vicki, when do you get the results? I was told I'd be told at the Hospital on the day? xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Actually Claire, that's a good point about Vicki's results. My test was finished at about 11am and was told to ring the ward after 4pm for the results. I rang at about a minute past 4 (I was anxious!) and they had the results there and said all was normal.
Vicki- did they give you a number for the ward to ring?


----------



## Rachyroux

Ahh girls I can't keep up with you all! I'm at the OH's now but just popping on while he nips down his parents to just say I hope you're all ok :)
Sorry to hear CeeCee but you'll be meeting your beautiful girl very very soon!! Glad to hear it doesn't hurt too, must take the edge off :):hugs:
Can't wait to move house now., getting stressed at the thought of moving and having so much to do. 
I'll try and read over and have a quick catch up!
Love to all xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Oh and for the front page- I'm loving it.

Vicki- You're brave, I had my legs waxed and bikini line before France, and oh god I'm officially a wuss, how will I cope with childbirth?! Considering getting it done soon though as I don't want razor rash etc going on ontop of everything else.

Samira- I love the bump pics, I wish I had done more progression kind of pics like you have, theyr'e great to look at all together! & good luck with the class!

Barbles- chinese sounds lush, I'm very jealous, but OH has been on a big shop and is cooking for me tonight :) Glad Phoebe is doing better xx

Michelle- When I told my cousin, who in all fairness I haven't been getting along with, that I've found a great forum and made friends with a few girls she laughed in my face. Cow. Haha. 

Kim- Ohh i'm definately on the relaxing part. I have a few friends I'd love to see, but it sounds so awful, but .. I literally can not be arsed. I'm so tired and uncomfortable! But will make the effort this week I think. Or i'll lose my friends! Lovely bump pic by the way. Nice and neat. I feel huge right now and am wondering what I'll be like in 7 weeks. Eek!

The day I found out I was pregnant. I just remember having a "feeling" and the boyfriend not believing me . I remember feeling like it was different this time instead of irregular, very late period. My boobs were a bit sore and I just felt different.

I dragged him up to the bathroom at his house with me. Took a plastic cup up.. did the test.. waited for what seemed like the longest two minutes of my LIFE.
Then seeing the positive result!.. I was so shocked, scared but happy.I burst out crying on the bathroom floor, terrified. But again, still happy. Whilst my lovely OH who didn't want to grow up so quick, just replied "oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit."

then after a while hugged me.

after two weeks of hell from him asking me to consider the a word, which I would never do, he started to get excited, and now he's a different man and can't believe he suggested it. That all went on too when I found those awful things on facebook between him and his (Before me) one night stand. So not a great time for me sadly finding out about the pregnancy, it was so hard, I needed him and to be honest, he wasn't really there when the shock was there, which is when I needed him most. At least he's wised up now. I hope!


----------



## Barbles

I got my GTT results the day after the test so yeah give them a ring Vickie. 

My chinese feast was lush, I had egg fried rice, chips, BBQ sauce and a pancake roll!! I only ate half though so I can feel a second feast coming on later haha.

Now waiting for Phoebe to drop off, hoping it wont be too much longer but she did have a mahoosive nap today so once she does Im all snuggled with the duvet and going to snooze away the evening on the sofa until my man gets home. Im blitzing my kitchen tomorrow ready to be decorated at the weekend so Ill need my energy haha 

And whats going on on the front page? I must have missed that bit :dohh:


----------



## Rachyroux

Arr, I'm hungry now haha that sounds so good!
Haha front page of the thread just to keep track of Due dates etc,
so just type out your due date and team and I think CeeCee will put you on there :)
xx

EDIT- You're already on there Barbles, sorry, where is my mind?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> Ah CeeCee, good and bad news I guess! Not sure I could cope with the injections but good that you managed it without any probs. Can't believe you'll have a baby in 5 weeks! I must warn my husband that this is actually possible, I think he thinks babies will just arrive on their due dates and that's it, hence we have feck all ready at present! Exciting to know when it's all going to happen.
> 
> Still not got my GTT results actually (but had another three calls from the FECKING AA). Don't know whether to ring a midwife and get her to find out or whether I am really happier not knowing!

I wouldn't worry about your results hun as if you had GD they would have rung you by now. I had the test on the friday and 7.30am monday morning I had a frantic nurse on the phone trying to get hold of me to go in later that evening! Phone your midwife though to put your mind at rest hun XXX 



Braven05 said:


> Glad you're doing well and feeling somewhat positive about the news CeeCee...and just imagine, in 5 short weeks you'll be holding your little one, how exciting!

Thanks sweetie XXX It seems surreal somehow!! Can't believe after all this time I will finally be meeting her! XXX



Waitin4astork said:


> Glad to hear that Phoebe is on the mend now Barbles :)
> 
> Wow CeeCee, looks like you'll be the one to have the first Limbo baby! Sounds like you're being very brave about the insulin and I guess now that Jess is coming earlier, you'll have less time having to have it. It must feel weird knowing almost the exact time frame when she'll arrive, but comforting at the same time. Not long now until you get to meet your little girl :)
> 
> Samira- your bump pics are great! You are super brave taking them in your undies too- I'm only just allowing OH to see me in my undies now with the fat arse and stretchmarks lol! Hope you have fun at antenatal- looking forward to hearing all about it tomorrow :)

I should find out a date for my induction after my scan in two weeks - lol can't believe I'm having a June baby!! xxx



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Aww ceecee that's a shame :( but on the upside, you get an extra scan and you get to meet your gorgeous Jess in just 5 weeks! 1st Limbo baby :happydance: I'm officially shitting myself about my test on Friday. I just hope that I pass it or at least, it's not too bad. Almost every person I've know to have the test has ended up with it :( I am looking forward to the peace I'm gonna get while in the day ward though! Lol.
> 
> Glad Phoebe is feeling a bit better!
> 
> Vicki, when do you get the results? I was told I'd be told at the Hospital on the day? xxx

Your test will be fine hun, I feel it in my waters :) the test itself is boring more than anything else!! Plus its more than likely you would have picked up on some symptoms by now so if you haven't thats a good sign :) xxx



Rachyroux said:


> Ahh girls I can't keep up with you all! I'm at the OH's now but just popping on while he nips down his parents to just say I hope you're all ok :)
> Sorry to hear CeeCee but you'll be meeting your beautiful girl very very soon!! Glad to hear it doesn't hurt too, must take the edge off :):hugs:
> Can't wait to move house now., getting stressed at the thought of moving and having so much to do.
> I'll try and read over and have a quick catch up!
> Love to all xxx

Honestly Rachyroux I thought it was going to hurt like hell when in truth stabbing my finger is soooooooooo much worse - I didn't even feel the needle in my leg! Just have to remember how to use the damn thing later when I have to do it!! xxx



Barbles said:


> I got my GTT results the day after the test so yeah give them a ring Vickie.
> 
> My chinese feast was lush, I had egg fried rice, chips, BBQ sauce and a pancake roll!! I only ate half though so I can feel a second feast coming on later haha.
> 
> Now waiting for Phoebe to drop off, hoping it wont be too much longer but she did have a mahoosive nap today so once she does Im all snuggled with the duvet and going to snooze away the evening on the sofa until my man gets home. Im blitzing my kitchen tomorrow ready to be decorated at the weekend so Ill need my energy haha
> 
> And whats going on on the front page? I must have missed that bit :dohh:

Glad Phoebe is feeling better hun and that you enjoyed your chinese feast! xxx

To add insult to injury I think I have a cold coming on! Had a sore throat since I woke up and now got the 'snuffles'. Humph. I might get DH to phone my knob of a boss tomorrow and tell him I'm sick. That will go down like a lead balloon!! Lol XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

I agree, they phoned me quickly after I had my GTT to tell me I had GD.
I'm really glad, I hate needles etc. I've noticed my morning fasting blood sugars are rising! :'( The problem you started having right?
I have a scan tomorrow and see the diabetic team so shall see what they say! xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I don't know what the symptoms are ceecee, I'm stearing well clear of google lol. I just hope I don't have it but if I do, I hope I deal with it as well as you are.

Mmmmm......... chinese! We had pizza and garlic bread for dinner, wasn't spectacular but it filled a hole! And I'm making turkey stir fry for dinner tomorrow cos hubby is at football and he won't eat it lol. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Has anyone else got toilet issues? And i dont mean from the front bums, i mean from the real bums. My tummy has hurt tonight and now ive just had to literally run to the toilet to explode sorry TMI but i cant ask anyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Michelle- I have been getting the same thing now and then. xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh its just horrible! Im just glad the boyfriend wasnt hear. Im still in those first stages when your embarrassed about letting them know you wee, let alone bloody explode on the toilet! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Well I soooo shouldnt have gone for round two with the chinese, Im feeling really sick and bloated now.
Still waiting for OH to get home, watching Hollow Man eek.



xxMichellexx said:


> Oh its just horrible! Im just glad the boyfriend wasnt hear. Im still in those first stages when your embarrassed about letting them know you wee, let alone bloody explode on the toilet! xxx

Ooh I remember those days but since labour and my poo baby incident I dont think anything is really taboo between me and OH anymore :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Barbles said:


> Well I soooo shouldnt have gone for round two with the chinese, Im feeling really sick and bloated now.
> Still waiting for OH to get home, watching Hollow Man eek.
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Oh its just horrible! Im just glad the boyfriend wasnt hear. Im still in those first stages when your embarrassed about letting them know you wee, let alone bloody explode on the toilet! xxx
> 
> Ooh I remember those days but since labour and my poo baby incident I dont think anything is really taboo between me and OH anymore :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, Toms coming to the birth hopefully, so it will be a tester for us both! I dont think hes bothered at all, he text me yesterday just saying 'im having a poo, thought you would like to know' but eeeeeeeeeeeeee i couldnt mention it to him. is it very common to poo during labour then? xxxx


----------



## Barbles

xxMichellexx said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Well I soooo shouldnt have gone for round two with the chinese, Im feeling really sick and bloated now.
> Still waiting for OH to get home, watching Hollow Man eek.
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Oh its just horrible! Im just glad the boyfriend wasnt hear. Im still in those first stages when your embarrassed about letting them know you wee, let alone bloody explode on the toilet! xxx
> 
> Ooh I remember those days but since labour and my poo baby incident I dont think anything is really taboo between me and OH anymore :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, Toms coming to the birth hopefully, so it will be a tester for us both! I dont think hes bothered at all, he text me yesterday just saying 'im having a poo, thought you would like to know' but eeeeeeeeeeeeee i couldnt mention it to him. is it very common to poo during labour then? xxxxClick to expand...

I did poo a couple of times, the first time I was aware and quite embarressed, I had never even farted infront of him before at that point (it took me a month to poo in the house after I moved in with him, I get funny about toilet things lol), but the midwife said not to worry, whipped it away and OH never mentioned it, the other couple of times I was too out of it to notice.
Now 5 years on, bugger it haha.

I had a lovely wake up call from Phoebe at half 5 this morning, she got up for a wee, it was daylight and then she spotted Daddy who she hasnt seen for two days so yup I was up at half 5 :sleep: its going to be a long long day especially with my 'Monica from Friends' type Mum who is coming over to help me clean the kitchen through ready for decorating, she loves cleaning and is so excited :dohh: strange woman


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls :) How are we all doing today?

Rachy- thanks for saying my bump looks neat. I feel very much like a whale at the min lol. I'm getting a lot of 'comments' about the size at the min so I don't suppose that helps!

How are you feeling today CeeCee? Are you having today off work?

I had a pretty crappy night's sleep. Couldn't get to sleep for ages, then kept having weird nightmares (as well as getting up to pee of course!). Then OH's alarm woke me up really early and just when I was trying to go back to sleep, the noisy binmen turned up! Argh! I feel like I shouldn't grumble though. When I was trying to get pregnant, I swore that I would never moan about aches and pains if I got pregnant, because I was so desperate to have a baby. I feel like I'm so whingy lately though :(


----------



## TaNasha

Morning my dears!

While we are the subject of poo- I am terrified of it happening while in labour! And I dont think I want my DH to actually watch the birth, he might be so disgusted that he will never want to go anywhere near there ever again!

So work has told me that from next week I can work 3 hours less per day due to all the braxton hicks I have been having.But no news on working part time when i come back from maternity leave :-(


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning everyone - thanks ladies, I think I'll ring the community midwives and get them to find out the results. The nurse at the centre where I had the GTT said that they wouldn't give me my results over the phone as they couldn't verify that I was me (!) but a midwife could ring as they have their registered ID numbers etc. Like you say, no news is hopefully good news but I don't really want to have to wait til my next appt next Friday. 

Well the antenatal class went well, I enjoyed it! Not sure about husband but it was the sort of group discussion/introduction kind of thing that he hates. The next few sessions will apparently be very practical, we have a breastfeeding class to do, in-depth pain relief etc and an all-dayer in a few weeks on a Saturday where we have to bring a packed lunch and everything! Lol! I'm taking my mum to that one, no way will husband last a full day. I'd rather he was at home decorating with the dads anyway. The other couples seem nice (bar one bloke who was a bit too serious and another one who knew far more about labour and birth than his mrs), will hopefully create some sort of bond with them. I have the latest due date of the group but the fattest stomach. :( We talked about the stages of labour, placenta delivery, contractions, staying calm psychologically to manage pain and what we can do to relax ourselves etc. There will be more stuff to come on massage techniques etc. At the start of it I couldn't think of any questions then by the end I had loads of things I wanted to know about! She even had a demonstration pelvis and a demonstration placenta/umbilical cord! Tee hee. We were looking at pictures of newborns and I pointed out a cute little bubba who was being delivered with 'ah, look at that little chap'....*pause*....'oh hang on, it's a girl'. Rofl! Me and the girl next to me had a good old laugh then decided that perhaps we should start with the basics. She hadn't even noticed!

All of this meant that my tea consisted of half a tuna and cucumber sandwich before in the car park and the other half, plus a sausage roll, at home at 10pm. Bubbo was then a bit lively in bed so husband got to finally feel them kick! Woop! Jealous of Barbles' Chinese feast! I have to have lunch with my boss today to discuss the current state of play on my workload. Ugh. I hate these 'catch ups'. But I've had a look at the work restaurant's menu and they've got crispy sweet and sour pork with noodles so that'll do!!!

Have good days all! 

PS: Michelle, my IBS means that my bottom often takes me and my husband by surprise. It's been fine all pregnancy but has gone a bit haywire in the last week or so, not sure why. Meetings with my boss often send me a bit weird though so could be that, with the nerves/panic/abject dislike.


----------



## Vicki_g

Phoned them! It was no help whatsoever. Basically if there was a problem I would find out from the test centre place (which is kind of like an antenatal outpatients bit) directly and if there was a problem they are usually 'pretty quick' to tell you. Riiight. So essentially we are running with the 'no news is good news' policy until my midwife appointment next Friday unless I hear in the meantime. Yay I think?!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I would run with that idea too!!

Im so not well today, my back is killing me so i have finally succumb to my first paracetamol during this pregnancy! i feel really really sick too. And im getting the train home in an hour, that should be fun! xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning ladies!!!

Michelle, I've had explosive bum since day one! I had the same with Jayden. Every now and then I'll have a week or 2 or normal poos but then I have to run (waddle) upstairs as fast as I can! Last night and this morning being those times! Lol, I think it's just the hormones but if you're worried see the dr :) I don't think I pood in labour, and if I did, they kept it very quiet! I know a few people who have done it and it's pretty normal!

Amanda, early mornings are never good are they? Hope you can get a rest today :hugs:

Vicki, it sounds like your class was alot of fun! Lol, I wish I'd had classes with Jayden but the waiting list was too long and my mw has never mentioned it this time. I reckon I'll ask to do a breastfeeding class though, I think that would help me :)

Well, I'm just up! Well, I woke up when Jayden did and seen him off to his childminders but hubby took him down and let me sleep! I was wanting to get up to help him sort the room etc but he's done it! And he's sorted our new living room cabinet! And now he's putting the cot together (and doing the normal manly grunts and shouts as he can't get the screws in :growlmad:) and I can't wait to see the cot stuff all put together :happydance: will be sure to add pics when thats done. It won't be completely finished for a while becasue we've still to get matching curtains and laminate.

Ceecee, hope you're lack of posts mean you've told your boss you're not coming in today? Hope you're feeling ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi Ladies!!

My name is Kate and Im in limbo!!

2nd tri chatter is a little samey samey now, I dont know if there is much more I can gain in there...but 3rd tri seems really big and scary!! CAn I join you for a bit :) x


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsKTB said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> My name is Kate and Im in limbo!!
> 
> 2nd tri chatter is a little samey samey now, I dont know if there is much more I can gain in there...but 3rd tri seems really big and scary!! CAn I join you for a bit :) x

Hey Kate, feel free, I joined Limbo and im not leaving now xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Ive just been reading through some of the 'bum' posts! I thought it was just me! Thank heavens its not!!


----------



## TaNasha

Welcome MrsKTB!


----------



## Vicki_g

You will find much solace here!! Welcome to limbo where we all intend staying for pretty much the entire third trimester. I have absolutely nothing to contribute to third tri whatsoever yet, I should probably still be discussing buggies in second really!


----------



## TaNasha

I havent felt baby move since 5AM this morning. Should I be worried? Usually I would have felt her 2 or 3 times by lunch time and its now 12.21?


----------



## Vicki_g

Argh, hate quiet days. Have a very very cold drink, maybe eat a biscuit or two (something sweet gets mine going) and sit/lie very still if you can to give yourself the best chance of feeling them move. This was the advice of my midwife when I moaned about quiet days. Sometimes they're just in a position where you can't feel them much. If it doesn't work, give your midwife a ring and they may get you in to check you over but try not to worry! I was moaning about this the other week and two days later all was back to normal.


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks Vicki! I am sure she is just being lazy, but I cant help but worry! I will give it till tonight and If there is still nothing then I will ring the midwife. 

I hate quiet days too, and I am so bored at work! Well maybe not bored, but I just cant be bothered anymore!


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki- Glad the class was enjoyable! :) And also seems like test went ok too? Like I said they called me pretty damn quick so I'd assume you're fine.

TaNasha - sorry to hear no news about when you go back :( hope you get answers soon!
& also, try not to worry, bubs had a quiet day with me 2 days ago... Bleh, it was horrible, she's such an active baby usually I'm begging her to calm down with the movements. I got my doppler out for reassurance, and did make it to ten movements in the whole day, which they say is fine, anything less than that , or to ease your mind, call a midwife :hugs:

Kim- No problem lovely! You do not look like a whale. I know how you feel though but I think we all feel huge right now! :hugs: I had a crappy nights sleep lastnight, infact I have pretty much awful sleep everynight.

Barbles- 5am! Sounds like your mum's exactly like mine..haha.

Michelle- I've heard it's pretty common for you to poop in labour, but apparently the midwives are very discreet and clean it up quickly before you notice. Apparently. Also have you seen the program psychoville? haha the midwife on that played by Dawn French says to a father to be "When you're pushing down with all your might, a baby isn't the only thing that comes out" haha. It doesn't happen to everyone though. I don't think I'll care at that point.

Claire- can't wait to see the pictures! everything's coming along nicely then :) Can't wait to set the cot up. 

Kate- Hi lovely and welcome! :) nice to meet you. Sounds like you're in the right place hehe. I will never leave the limbo ladies, now I'm here I wont want to part from it. I'm on here more than 3rd tri still and i'm at 33 weeks now. This is my favourite thread and every one of the ladies is amazing here.! xx


I went to hospital today for growth scan and routine meeting with diabetics and consultant.
Baby is still measuring small, but not small enough to worry about, they think she's just a small girl, and are happy, she's growing fine, she's just on the small side. So that's a relief.
Diabetics team are pleased, Since I started seeing them at the beginning of march, til now i've only gained 3lbs (2lbs gained the past week) so they're really pleased with me, as the baby is growing fine and I AM eating, not starving myself, they're happy! If however my morning fasting numbers stay high I might need to go on metformin tablets. But no mention of insulin or being induced at this stage.
So I have another app. for 2 weeks today.
My coq au vin (think I spelt that right?) is in the oven about to burn because I love to type too much. So I'm going to have to run and get that. Eat that, bath, then docs to pic up more diabetic stuff, annoying.





xxx love to you all


----------



## SamiraNChris

hellooooo! finally on lunch so can catch up!!!!!!! just to make you hate me, dad bought me fishcake n chips from the chippy for lunch mmmmmmmmm! he forgot the vinegar but il let him off coz he got them lool! 
Antenatal class was fab! Learnt a lot and look forward to the next one which is breast feeding! It also made me decide that I don&#8217;t want any drugs other than gas and air! She went through the pros and cons of epidural and pethadin and the cons are enough to make me know I 100% don&#8217;t want them! Luckily Bournemouth hospital don&#8217;t offer epis anyway so I don&#8217;t have the choice, if I wanted an epi it would class me as a high risk birth (!!) so would have to be transferred to the sister hospital which deals with all the c sections and high risk births! 

I don&#8217;t know weather to say good news or not cee cee! Not so good news about insulin but FAB news that your little beauty will be here in 5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How friggin exciting!!!!!!!!!! No sweepstake guesses for you!!!! Maybe we can guess weight instead hehe! 

Vicki im the same &#8211; nothing ready at all! We move home in just over a week so my plans of having everything ready and lovely at 34 weeks are out the window! But as soon as maternity rolls round I can do it all pretty quick :D 

YAY poo!! I love poo talk! Me and oh are pretty sick, I poo infront of him and vice versa! And ive seen his, he has seen mine LOL! We all do it so why hide it hehe! But I have always wondered how common it is in birth! Last night kind of confirmed that im pretty sure I will poopey when pushing! She told us that we are told to push into our bottoms, I mean surly if we push hard enough, unless we are empty something will come out! I don&#8217;t mind anyways, only chris and the old dear will see hehe! Will be even funnier if it happens in the birthing pool! Floater!!! 

Also learnt at the class&#8230;.do not use caster oil (I think that was it) as it is a pure laxative&#8230;and it does help bring on labour but it will also make you shit for 24 hours and the contractions come on too fast so baby gets distressed!! Tip of the day! 

Vicki your class description was fab, il just lean on yours!!! Mine was short n sweet lol! Mine was sim to yours other than we didn&#8217;t go round introducing ourselves and how many weeks etc which was crappy! I was kind of expecting it&#8230;so didn&#8217;t really make any friends but oh well! 

Claire your hubby is fab! Saw it all on FB hehe! Bet you were over the moon! I loooooooooove the colour of your kiddies room too! Yellow is one of my fav colours (along with pink haha). Thank god im not having a girl she would live in yellow and pink! 

Hiiiiiiii KTB!!! Nice to see a new face! Getting sick of these preggos PPPPP

LOL michelle im the same! I think we are all going to be in limbo till we drop! This thread was really just an excuse to have somewhere for all of us to talk wasn&#8217;t it lol! 

TaNasha don&#8217;t worry about the movement, its common for less movement as time goes on but if you don&#8217;t feel anything by 2 nite id def ring MW to be sure! She will probs get you to go in to have a listen&#8230;or do you have a Doppler??

Aww rach glad your scan went well! What is the diabetics team&#8230;is that coz you have gest diab or you have diabetes already? 

And whats a coq au vin?!!!! Sounds swish!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Baby moved! hooray! She made this very weird wiggle which I have never felt before- my belly moved along like a mexican wave ( i think thats what its called?)! So i think she might have just been in a weird position!

Samirafish and chips- yumm!!! Here in Holland you dont get proper chips like you do in the UK- all salty and with loads of vinegar! How I crave this now!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhhhhh Samira samira samira, you dont half make me laugh! I dont know if i will ever be in the position to poo in front on anyone, im still one of those 'have a shower/poo' kind of people. I fully expect it will happen tho, dont think Tom will mind, he will just wind me up about it cause he knows i get embarrassed! 

Mmmmmmmmmmmm fish and chips, YUMMY. I might get mommy to treat me to a macdonalds on the way to..................DERREN BROWN................. yay how exciting. Im going with my mom and brother later. 

Ive just made it home to the midlands from leeds, and im so glad to be here. I just relax straight away when im home. Still waiting to hear about the house i applied for, but the estate agent has had the past 2 days off so fingers crossed i hear tomorrow. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynifer

Hello to all my fellow lovely ladies in Limbo! I have a huge favor to ask of you! If you have a facebook page could you do me a HUGE favor and go onto this site and vote for my picture in a Maternity Photo contest. I'm entered to win a free 3D/4D ultrasound package and I'd really like to win it so I can take my 3 daughters to go see there little brother before he's born. The contest ends May 31st and right now I'm in the lead but I would like to stay there. I would be highly grateful and extremely appreciative! 

Here's the link to the contest, I hope it works! My name is Lyndi Vachalik. Thank you so so much!! 
https://apps.facebook.com/easypromos/...3093202?ref=nf 

Love and Good Health to all you mommy's to be!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Samira, you really crack me up! I don't mind pooing infront of hubby either, he's seen me in all sorts of states, drunk, ill, in labour, in recovery etc so a poo really is nothing lol.

I've got my cot all dressed and ready for my baby girl, it's so sweet! Will get pics on soon. The room is nowhere near finished, need to get wall stickers, laminate and new curtains AND a rug lol. But the cot is ready and I'm so excited! :happydance: I've even sorted out the bath box and nappy box. I think I'm ready for baby now - but I'm happy to wait another 12 weeks (9 til I'm full term lol) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Afternoon ladies! 

I was all ready to go to work this morning when DH took one look at me, grabbed my phone and called my boss to tell him I wouldn't be in. Seems I have a summer cold and as Jessica has decided to sit extremely low today I can barely walk so I'm at home chilling out. I hope everybody is all good and I am about to try to catch up on everything...

Welcome MrsKTB - I remember you from second tri - welcome to limbo :) XXX
Samira - you do make me laugh with how honest you are lol glad the antenatal class went well, I realised last night that I'll have my second antenatal class just a week before I give birth - well at least it should be fresh in my mind eh? 

Claire/Barbles - I hope your gorgeous little ones are letting you both have a rest :) xxx

Michelle - I have to second Vicki's statement and that with IBS I'm totally used to having a very unpredictable tummy! My DH got quite the shock at how quickly things can 'turn' so to speak lol. Sorry to hear your back isn't feeling so good hun hope it gets better soon XXX 

TaNasha - I second that and now crave proper fish and chips - why did Samira have to mention it lol xxx

Rachyroux - glad to hear all went well with your appointment hun. I think one of the main reasons they put me on the insulin is because my morning levels were constantly rising and were getting bigger gaps between readings so perhaps they may not have to give you any meds if your levels calm down?? The coq au vin sounds lush by the way - check you out masterchef!! xxx

Sorry if I've forgotten anything or anyone!! 

Love to all you lovely limbo ladies XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

CeeCee, there's a woman in our group who's due a week or two after our last session. We're hoping she'll be the real-life demonstration at the Saturday all-day sesh! 

Hope you feel a tad better soon - you finish work soon anyway don't you? Hurray for that! Can't beat IBS to give you a shock. Many the time where we've been relaxed in front of the TV and all of a sudden I've had to leg it. Horrendous. Plus there was the time we were walking back from a rugby match (about a 20-min walk) and 5 minutes in I had an 'attack' that left me doubled over in agony. Had to shamefully run into a pub (which ironically I sold a few months later in a deal at work). :( Turns out that the problem that night was the Lancashire speciality of black peas!! Lol.

Had meeting with boss. Ate lunch (pork with noodles was niiiiice but small portion insufficient for preggo woman!) then spent over an hour talking about my current matters, yawn yawn. At least it's over now for another few weeks.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ceecee! Good to hear from you, sorry you're not feeling well :( But I'm glad you have a good hubby who called into the twunt for you.

My cot is done!!!!











We still need to get laminate, a rug, curtains and wall stickers then it's finished! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Aw Claire, you will have two happy kiddos in that room! Jayden must feel like a big boy in charge of his little sister! What mobile have you got? I am very fussy and want something colourful but not imposing and featuring animals (like lions, giraffes and zebras - lol!). I can't find anything that quite satisfies my requirements but yours looks nice!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey CeeCee. Glad to hear you're having a rest today. Sounds like you definitely need it! 

Michelle- I had to have a few paracetomal at about 9 weeks to bring my temperature down as I had flu. Every ache and pain since then, I've resisted taking any more 'just in case' but both my midwife and doctor told me not to be ridiculous and in some cases, it's actually better to take them than struggle on without.

Claire- your cot is gorgeous :) Love the room colours too. I don't know how I'm going to be able to wait until 4th July for our furniture to be delivered!!

TaNasha- glad bubba has woken up for you. Quiet days are the worst!

Welcome to Limbo Kate! A few of us are probably well past the limbo stage in here now, but none of us are going to leave!

Samira- you and your OH definitely don't have any secrets do you?! I'll pee in front of my OH but that's about as far as it goes. That could well all change after labour though!

Rachy- sounds like you're handling your GD really well. No wonder they're so pleased with you :)

Vicki- you've made me all excited about the antenatal classes now. Roll on 4th June!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My mobile is from Mothercare, it's the My Jungle Family range. Very sweet and quite small, I love it! But if you want it you'll need to get it soon, it's all 'last chance to buy'. He's been at his childminders today so he hasn't seen it all yet, he'll love it! xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Claire the room is gorgeous!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank You Tasha! How was your lunch? Was it today? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta Claire, looks like you got there in time as it's out of stock now! There's one with elephants I quite like but it might be a bit boring. Hmm, my hunt continues! Quite a lot of baby stuff is a bit boring though, it's so difficult to find colourful things that are also nice!

I've been very lucky to be given a ton of stuff from various people but am now threatened to be overloaded with stuff I don't want and/or need. I currently run the risk of owning three bouncy chairs (I don't like any of them!), I already have three top-and-tail bowls even though everyone says they're a waste of time and space and I have a baby gym that has stains etc on it from someone else's child! The only thing I've asked for is my goddaughter's moses basket but that will apparently be coming with a 'pile of baby crap' as well! Anyone have any innovative ways of dealing with peoples' generosity?! I don't want everything to just end up sat in our loft in case they ever ask for it back....!!

PS: Does anyone want either a top and tail bowl or a bouncy chair? And does anyone know how to get mystery stains out of baby gyms?!


----------



## Rachyroux

Samira- I have Gestational diabetes, probably triggered from having Polycystic Ovary syndrome.Glad you enjoyed your antenatal class!
& Coq au vin is chicken in like a dark winey sauce ( burnt off alcohol with heat ) with mushrooms and shallots. Sounds nice yes? It was gross. The chicken was so fatty it made me feel sick! haha so that went down the pan

Tanasha- glad she moved hun, and you'll get more of those weird movements soon, they started for me at about 30 weeks now I have a morphing belly! haha.

Michelle- wow you lucky thing, he's great! and mmm fish chips, mcdonalds. ahhhhh So hungry! I hope you hear something tomorrow

Claire- I bet you your cot looks lovely, that's the part i'm looking forward to too, Roll on June 2nd when moving process begins!
*edit- just seen the pics of the room, gorgeous!!!! So sweet. Bet it's made you excited :)

CeeCee- sadly I didn't make the coq au vin, tescos finest range, but it was gross. So disappointing. You deserve a day off, hell you deserve lots of days off :hugs: your boss is the biggest tosser I've ever heard of. :hugs: 

Vicki - food sounds, well, lovely.I like pork with stirfry style foods. Hehe I sound so fat today, i'm here going mmmm food *drool*
& You're lucky you got given lots! and unlucky too that you're overloaded! we got given lots of clothes second hand to be fair but bought pretty much everything else. We have too much 0-3 month clothes, no others haha. I have no idea how to get stains out of anything sorry hun! 


I handed in the forms to the agency we're renting the house from, now we just wait to hear from them, then we go in to sign contract. So fingers crossed.

Phew, I think that's all the catching up done. I'll be with OH at his tonight so apologies if I'm not on again today, but as usual i'll be on in the morning. :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vivki, my top and tail bowl was used every single day until Jayden was about a year! Babies don't need a bath every night but need their eyes and creases washed every day, so whoever told you it was useless was talking nonsense lol.

Rach, I'm sorry your dinner wasn't nice! I don't ever buy the 'finest' ranges, its a rip off if you ask me lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

Havent had a proper catch up but hope all the ladies are well today.

Room is looking lovely Claire

Vickie, I used my top and tail everyday too, Phoebe has very sensitive skin so we couldnt bath her too much as it dried her skin out more and she is sensitve to all the lotions and potions.

Did the massive clean today with my mum, OH, dad and my brother are painting and fitting lino at the weekend and then its just some more de-cluttering to fit little man in.

Had to go docs today, Ive got a very dark mole that has started itching so I thought id better get it checked. He thinks its ok at the moment but if it changes at all or gets worse I have to go back and then will get a referral to a skin specialist. Was very scary to be honest sitting there while he was checking skin cancer things and discussing melanomas (sp?) :nope: so hopefully its just an irritation and it will settle down again. Im quite tempted to see if I can get it removed when Jacob is here anyways.

Waiting for Phoebe to fall asleep then its sparko time for me xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Claire- I never by it normally but it was reduced from like a fiver to a pound something so I thought I'd try it, and it was nice the first time I had it. Maybe it's my taste changing but oh god it made me want to be sick!

Barbles- Hope it's just irritation, can't imagine the worry you must have felt :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Barbles, that must have been horrible hearing him talk like that. Hopefully it'll clear up soon- I'm sure it'll be nothing to worry about.

Rachy- sorry the coq au vin was rubbish. Hate it when you're looking forward to something and it turns out to be disappointing! We also seem to be overloaded with 0-3 months clothes for some reason! I was sorting out all of his clothes over the weekend and found that he only has one newborn 'outfit' to wear but tons in 0-3! I don't really want lots of newborn clothes as I know he'll only be in them 5 minutes but it would be nice for the poor kid to have more than one thing to wear!

Well, I'm off to Chesterfield today to spend the day with my 10 weeks pregnant friend and her 3 kids! I must say, she does an absolutely fantastic job and her kids are wonderful. Obviously I can say this as I don't have to deal with them at bedtimes, mealtimes etc ;)

Hope you girls all have a good day :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning! Well I am now persuaded to keep one of my 2458946249588 top and tail bowls! We both have sensitive skin so baby may well have it too, poor sod. 

Know how you feel barbles, I went to the docs a few years ago with a mole that was very itchy and had started to change shape a bit. He didn't make a fuss about it though, and within a week I'd had it removed under local anaesthetic. The tests on it came back fine also. It could maybe be pregnancy hormones that are irritating it? The only problem with mine was that this was about 7 months before my wedding so I had to don my wedding dress with a nice big scar on my arm!

Tesco ready meals are pretty gross Rachy, knock up your own coq au vin and I bet you'd be fine! They're all really salty and greasy. The world is my oyster today for lunch, I couldn't be bothered making my packed lunch today so I am going to brave the big wide world outside the office (unless I just go to the work bistro...). But where to go?! Ooh, decisions decisions. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi all!

Well, Im a grump cow today!! Luckily I have next week off of work, I dont think I could survive the commute without hurting someone!! Idiots!!

How is everyone else?x


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies!

It's Friday!

I think I will get my hospitalbag sorted this weekend. There is no harm is having it ready early right? 

Have any of you started to panic? I feel abit stressed thinking there is not so much time left. Especially about the birth, I am trying my best to prepare myself on what to expect with our baby having a cleft, but I am still so scared that I might be shocked or might even thing she is ugly when they give her to me. I know this sounds abit selfish or superficial, but it is a real fear. I have been reading alot about other women with cleft babies, and theya ll say when they 1st see their baby they dont even notice the cleft because the baby is perfect in every other way. I think that this is how I will feel, but I cant be sure, I just hope with all my heart I will!

Work has also told me that from next week I can start working 2.5 hours less per day. The midwife actually advised working hlaf days, but I will take what I can get at the moment! 

Hope you all have a lovely Friday and relaxing weekend!


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, I haven't been on bnb for a few days. I have a few days off work so I'm still in bed :)

I had an 'episode' on the tube on wednesday. I was on my way to work and fainted. I was out for a while and an ambulance was called. They checked me over and took me to my hospital. We are both fine :) 

I did get in trouble for not having my notes. Paramedic stressed how important it is to carry it with me.


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on bnb for a few days. I have a few days off work so I'm still in bed :)
> 
> I had an 'episode' on the tube on wednesday. I was on my way to work and fainted. I was out for a while and an ambulance was called. They checked me over and took me to my hospital. We are both fine :)
> 
> I did get in trouble for not having my notes. Paramedic stressed how important it is to carry it with me.

Jesus Yasmin! Hope your ok now, theres been a couple of times ive been close to fainiting but ive been at home so i just sat down. Eeeeeeeeeek i never carry my notes round with me! xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

I'm better now thanks. I never carry mine either but the paramedic was right, when things happen unexpectedly the hospital needs to see my notes, especially if I end up at a different hospital.

I've decided to use a bigger bag and carry mine with me at all times. Luckily DH was home and bought my notes to the hospital.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thanks for heads up. I will do that now, especially how ive been feeling the past fews days.

Eeeee going to pop into the estate agents today now im home, see what she says xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh yasmin are you alright now?? Hope you're feeling a bit better!

Hi Katie, I get really grumpy most days, daft hormones! Lol.

Tanasha, I didn't realise baby had a cleft. I can completely understand your fears and I'm sure everyone else will too, they're completely real! But she WILL still be gorgeous. Have you seen what the surgeons can do these days? It's amazing. I had a moment last night when I put Jayden to bed because the cot is up now I just thought 'my god, in a couple of months I'm gonna have another baby!!!!' Lol.

I had my GTT this morning, get the results this afternoon so just hope all is ok! They're checking my iron levels aswell because I've been so tired. Hope everyone is well today xxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning all ! 

Yasmin - Glad you're ok now sweet! XXX 
Claire - the nursery looks LUSH!! XXX

I've just got into work as had the morning off :) quick question to ladies who have had bubba's before... and apologies in advance for the TMI nature of this particular post but... I've been losing tiny bits of my mucus plug since about 16 weeks, not very often at all but still lost bits... since just before bed last night I've been losing bits everytime I wipe... My tummy hurts off and on too , nor regularity more like really painful braxton hicks... should I be worried??? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Blimey Yasmin, that must have been scary. I don't carry my notes around either so I will take the tip and do so from now on. It makes sense at this sort of stage anyway. Hope you feel ok now.

Commuting in my car now makes me a bit angry, it's usually impatient men in BMWs. What are you doing next week K?

Pretty sure you'll be fine Michelle, unless you were a drug-taking, Special Brew-drinking, chavvy layabout I'm confident any landlord would take you on! 

Hope you feel ok after the GTT Claire, I hope like me you either have good news this afternoon or you don't receive any results at all!! Wigan must be so crap!

TaNasha, I'm not panicking yet - if everything's still haywire and disorganised by July I'll worry but still a while to go! I have no experience but I am pretty sure that even if our babies come out with three heads we will still fall in love with them totally and utterly. Your baby girl will be beautiful and very special - you won't be shocked because you're prepared and she will be looked after. I saw a programme recently about cleft surgery and it is amazing, and so quick too. Good news also on the reduced hours, I'm going to come and work at your place! 

I also have a fear that I might think my baby is ugly but that's because neither my husband nor I are models either! Lol. The poor kid, it'll probably have my mad hair and my husband's big thighs.


----------



## MrsKTB

My plan for next week.....well.... not a lot really!! Hoping the weather is noce so I can sit in the garden with a good book, otherwise it';; be a week in front of Jezza Kyle..and I dont think I can cope with that! lol

CeeCee - Dumbo question from me...but how can you tell that it's your mucus plug and not just...ya know, dischrge? Whats the difference?

The grumpyness was taken away by a Crunchie :) Still have the drive home on the M6 to contend with though... I just hope I can figure out how to turn the invisability cloak off of my car before then ! :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

MrsKTB said:


> My plan for next week.....well.... not a lot really!! Hoping the weather is noce so I can sit in the garden with a good book, otherwise it';; be a week in front of Jezza Kyle..and I dont think I can cope with that! lol
> 
> CeeCee - Dumbo question from me...but how can you tell that it's your mucus plug and not just...ya know, dischrge? Whats the difference?
> 
> The grumpyness was taken away by a Crunchie :) Still have the drive home on the M6 to contend with though... I just hope I can figure out how to turn the invisability cloak off of my car before then ! :)

Apologies here for the graphic nature of my response lol but it was literally like jelly!!! It just didn't look normal for me at all so I asked my midwife about it, she asked for a sample and then confirmed it was mucus plug and not discharge or anything else. It regenerates itself though so losing bits early isn't a problem :) xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Kim- hope you have a lovely day! Yeah I know, was disappointing but now I know not to buy it ever ever again. ;) haha

Vicki- I never buy ready meals funnily enough! I love cooking etc, and now I know the reason why I don't buy ready meals haha. 

MrsKTB- I'm a grumpy cow alot. Poor OH. So I wouldn't worry about it! 

Tanasha- I'm definately panicing. I have to move on the 2nd June and haven't packed yet. I'm yet to buy most contents of my hospital bag but don't get paid til next friday. & I'm sure when you see your beautiful baby , that is what you will see. Your beautiful baby who is yours and perfect to you in every single way. I promise. I'm sure alot of people say that and you can't help but worry because it's happening to you. But I have no doubt in my mind :hugs:

yasmin- sorry to hear you had a funny turn, glad you're both ok. I must admit unless going to hospital or doctors appointment etc I never carry my notes, so eek maybe I should start..

Claire- good luck with the GTT results! have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs: 

CeeCee- I lost a big bit of plug the other night. No blood in it but literally was like Jelly.& what are the tummy pains like? I had really bad aches the other night, like period pain, apparently it can be baby rubbing down on your pelvic area that causes the period like pains, or is the pain something different? :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Kinda feels like cramping but thankfully it seems to be wearing off now! The back ache is getting worse though but I think thats doe to being sat in my crappy work chair!! Hows you today hun XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

You know, I would even rather spend a week watching Jezza than coming in here! 

I think I have grown a twin since lunchtime. Either that or it's down to the risotto, Twix and (small) packet of crisps I ate... I wish I'd saved the Twix though, am now definitely in need of another one. I keep being asked difficult questions which should be outlawed on Friday afternoons. Aaahhhhh, roll on Friday night! Is anyone partaking in takeaways this evening? I reckon I'll be headed for the Chinese.


----------



## Rachyroux

Good thank you darling!:thumbup:
Really glad the pains are going away! God pregnancy is so much harder than I thought it would be! So much I had no idea about.
My back is just effed. It was awful pre pregnancy like I said because of chest size but now it's just rediculous! Computer chair isn't great either so can't be much help!
Other than that I'm ok. Didn't wake up until 2! :dohh: Had a cup of tea and toast which made me feel ok, now it's time to do bloods. It's so annoying isn't it!
Any plans tonight hun?
xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Vicki- I'm really tempting to ask OH for a Chinese, but I think I know the answer seeing as he's the only one with money and not much of it after bills etc. So we'll see! Really fancy chicken chow mein! 
My favourite chocolate at the moment is toffee crisp. However, GD doesn't agree with it so I have only had 3 in the whole of pregnancy.* Sadface* x


----------



## Rachyroux

actually scrap that. He just emailed me from work (My phone has broken :( ) saying how skint he is already. Ha ha so Chinese is offfff.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol totally agree Vicki that difficult questions should be outlawed on a friday - I just had a customer come in and ask me loads of random difficult questions and I was like 'you what?!' lol so helpful I was...not! 

My fave chocolate bar throughout pregnancy has been a twix but like you said Rachyroux - GD does not allow them although saying that I did get to have one last week because my sugar dropped really low at one point and I got the shakes :) Awww sorry you're not going to get your chinese hun. I'm making spaghetti bolognese :) I love love love pasta and thankfully it doesn't make my sugar levels go haywire so I can eat it whooppee!! Home time in an hour and then I only have 2.5 working days left next week!! Gah!! How exciting!! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

By the way MrsKTB - I need your due date to add you to the front page of limbo lady due dates :) XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

I'll be having tuna pasta in a bit now. Still feel sick from toast. I always feel really sick after first meal of the day, regardless of if it's in the morning or not. I'll post a not so great pic ofmyself in a minute. It's quite a while ago but atleast then you have some idea of who I am haha. It's from when me and OH went to Gelli aur park. It's lovely there and was really hot the day we went. we were going on a trail thing but I got to tired so he took me back home haha.
I'd also like to add my hair had been bleached then so orange tint to it. However I regret after that day I choppped my hair short and dyed it bright RED which is now brown... haha I should have left it slightly orange as it was starting to turn a nice blonde.! Sigh. will find the pic now.
And will take a new one when I don't look so gross! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I bet you don't look gross hun! And anyways I've seen a pic of you and I thought you looked fab!! So don't be putting yourself down :hugs: Xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

My god yasmin! just seen your post! hope your ok :S was it heat? 

im so tired today! dont know why as slept ok!! and im thirsty allll the time but feel sicky! couldnt eat my lucnh today...which isnt like me! lol 

whats even worse is i have to go to the MIL's after work to say bye bye as she is off to florida tomorrow ! lucky them...but not so lucky we are going to hijack their house till we move home LOL already planned bbqs this weekend and next weekend hehehe! its OH's bday next week but i had a wedding to go to so we planned this week to partay for it (sooo annoyed, everyone will be hot tubbing and i cant :( ) but the wedding has been called off now!!! :O they have broken up a week before their wedding so we are having a party next weekend too now yay! i duna why i sound excited, il probs be asleep by 10 when usually id be up on the sambuca till the next morning LOL! i must say i do miss getting a bit messy sometimes but oh well, those days are over lol! 

anyone got any weekendy plans?! 

and Ceecee glad all is ok with the gooey mucus!!! i was going to say the same about discharge but you already answered lol! my discharge is unreal i wear panty liners!!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

eek just posted my job online too, makes it more real that im leaving this f*ckin place YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Such a good feeling I bet Samira! Seeing the light at the end of the work tunnel lol Eeeep on the called off wedding front! But yay to the extra BBQ's!! We're going to have a BBQ after we've moved into the new house sunday the 5th I think which isn't too far away. I worry about going out with friends after Jess is here and feeling old compared to everybody else!! None of my very close friends are married or have kids so I kinda feel like the oldest one amongst us lol Oh well at leats I'll be able to drink vodka for confidence by that point!! 

Lol glad I answered your discharge question hun. I can't wear panty liners as for some reason they cause my eczema to flare up - I've tried all different brands and the same result!!


----------



## Rachyroux

These are all generally old.

First is in the tree park place, Gelli Aur we went when I was about 25 weeks pregnant.
. Second is the tank museum in france that we went to last July before my 19th birthday.
. third is after returning from france went for a walk up a massive hill with OH pictured left.
. fourth was very early on in the pregnancy after I'd lost some weight haha. xx
 



Attached Files:







23032011087.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 9









09072010641.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9









02092010106.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 8









25102010008.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CeeCee2010

Aww you look gorgeous hun!! I especially love the 3rd photo, the black and white one? Such a lovely sweet romantic pic :) XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

Aw thanks CeeCee. I'll upload new ones soon I promise. I'd also upload some bump pics for all to see but I've only got up until week 25 on this computer, so annoyed my phone broke, hopefully I can salvage the rest of my bump pics from it :(


----------



## CeeCee2010

Here's a few for you to laugh at Rachyroux!! The one in the army kit is from 2007 :rofl: The one where I'm in a bikini was when I had lost weight and was so chuffed with my figure in greece 2007, there's two of me and my DH in croatia in August 2009 and then one from our wedding in June last year :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







Army drunkenness.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









Croatia 2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7









croatia.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









Greece.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8









wedding.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rachyroux

Aw CeeCee these are sweet. You look like you have great skin!
And witwoo your figure looks fab there! beautiful wedding pic too! I have more pics here on OH's computer but they're far too embarassing to put up :')


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol share and share alike!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

P.s. I nowhere near resemble the bikini pic anymore - not even before I was preggers lol


----------



## SamiraNChris

OMG dont talk about before and after pics! i saw pics of me at first yr of uni the other day!!! made me have a tear in my eye!! lemme get it! 

me at 8.5 stone :(((

https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/4762/oldskinny.jpg


and now im 11.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10.5 without baby nooooooo! I will get back to at least 9.5 after this baby! determined! that pic was my severe thinspiration! and its mad to think back then i thought i was fat! mad how the mind works!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol tell me about it!! In the bikini pic I posted I still wanted to lose another stone - that would have taken me to goal weight but I still thought I was fat! I now weigh 5.5 stone more than that !! Serious limbo diet after Jess is here lol xxx I'm hoping that I'll be one of those really lucky women who lose 2 stone before leaving the hospital lol - with my luck I probably won't lose a pound lol definitely have to shift the weight after though as now I've gone on insulin I have up to a 75% chance of developing type 2 diabetes and I'm going to do everything in my power not to!! 

Plus Samira yes you look amazing in that photo however I have seen your other photos on facebook and you always look amazing!! Stunning!! Beautiful!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Im on for the limbo diet! we can write what we are eating each day and tell eachother off if we do bad LOL! 

aww bless you thank you hun! so sad that us women are so unhappy with our bodies all the time! i wish i was one of these girls which was stick thin and can eat and eat! i love eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unfortunately i was given the big ass and boobs gene and il never be thin thin but the flab has to go!.......then it will go and il get pregs again LOL! but obviously that pregnancy il be loads better in and eat well throughout.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh weight, how i wish we could chose our weight and always be the same. I will lend Tom to you all when we finish, i will get him to make us up some plans (make him feel needed haha) put his personal training knowledge into play.

Went to the estate agent, she said theyre waiting on a reference from my employer, but on my application i put my employer as the NHS bursary company as they are who give me money. But she said as soon as they get that then we can talk 'moving in dates' and when she rang the current tenants so i could go view again she said 'the new tenant wants to see' so im pretty sure this means its practically mine? xxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Ladies I'm right there with you with losing weight. I think I'm 13 stone now. Was about 11 stone 6 at my first midwife appointment.
Last year I was 12 stone 10, when I went to france, and because I'm 5'5 I think it shows more when you're short? I went down to 11 stone 2 pre pregnancy. Now i've got lots to lose again!
Self concious to the max. So up for the limbo ladies diet.! I need it, they've told me to diet asap after baby to stop the chance of getting type 2 diabetes too.
I hate my PCOS. Makes it so hard to lose weight :'(


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Oh weight, how i wish we could chose our weight and always be the same. I will lend Tom to you all when we finish, i will get him to make us up some plans (make him feel needed haha) put his personal training knowledge into play.
> 
> Went to the estate agent, she said theyre waiting on a reference from my employer, but on my application i put my employer as the NHS bursary company as they are who give me money. But she said as soon as they get that then we can talk 'moving in dates' and when she rang the current tenants so i could go view again she said 'the new tenant wants to see' so im pretty sure this means its practically mine? xxxxx

Don't worry if its taking a little longer hun, there are some employers who take forever to get back to people. The MoD is the worst but the NHS come high up the list lol. I'm sure if she said new tenant and not prospective tenant though thats she's pretty confident you've got it :) XXX P.s yes we will all steal you personal trainer boyfriend so that we can all have sexy limbo bums lol XXX 



SamiraNChris said:


> Im on for the limbo diet! we can write what we are eating each day and tell eachother off if we do bad LOL!
> 
> aww bless you thank you hun! so sad that us women are so unhappy with our bodies all the time! i wish i was one of these girls which was stick thin and can eat and eat! i love eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unfortunately i was given the big ass and boobs gene and il never be thin thin but the flab has to go!.......then it will go and il get pregs again LOL! but obviously that pregnancy il be loads better in and eat well throughout.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! x

I will never be skinny lol I tried and looked absolutely horrific as I was too gaunt and looked malnourished. My sister however is a size 6-8 and she eats like a horse!! Literally 3 days after giving birth she was back in her normal jeans and she ate at least 3 bags of maltesers a day whilst pregnant lol some peopel get all the luck!! I just want to get down to a healthy maintainable weight and thejn I will be happy and I will have to stick to it for health reasons so there's no better reason lol XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

have u guys seen my 4d scan pics on fb?? now he looks like he has very big ears...and this is why.....

check these bad boys out when i was tiny! on top of that chris has big ears too looool poor poor haydn hehehe

https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/5708/youngu.jpg 

(im in the purple in case u didnt know LOOL!


----------



## SamiraNChris

YAY michelle fab news on the house!!!!!!!!1 get your personal trainer down here too! or get him to write us a limbo eating and exercise plan LOOOL!


----------



## SamiraNChris

right off to the MILS zzzzzzzzzz! chris has just informed me he will be late as he is going for a bike ride with his mate! grrrr he knew we were going there, cheeky fooker, got out of an hour of it LOL! have a fantabulous weekend all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh i so will, he will love it. He made me one before but i didnt understand it, so he had to dumb it down before. Right Ladies im off for a pizza hut and then to watch pirates of the caribbean, which is my ultimate favourite film ever in the history of films that were ever made and ever shown etc etc you get my drift? xxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Good luck Samira & have fun ! adorable pic :)

I'll never be skinny. My boobs are huge and so are my hips, I actually had a great figure when I was 13. How awful is that to say? but it was sadly true :(
My boobs were DD by then and I was a size ten, literally hourglass figure with no fat. I thought I was fat then, which is sad.

Here's a pic of me a few days old,... haha.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Rachel..jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Barbles

Hello all, just had a quick catch up, you are all so gorgeous.

I have never been skinny, my 'skinny' was when I met OH and was 13 stone and a size 14, I do carry my weight well for a shorty but I have never been slim!!

Phoebe was sick and had diarhea again today so we had another quiet day. OH is working late again tonight so another day of Phoebe not seeing him much (v.briefly in the morning) and she is missing him rotton and so am I as when he gets home he goes straight to bed as he is shattered. He should be home by half 8 tonight so Im hoping to at least get a kebab and cuddles in lol. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!!!

Hope everyone is well! So I had my GTT yesterday and it all came back normal :happydance: I'm very pleased! But the juice I had to drink wasn't bad at all, and I didn't have to stay in the hospital either, so I went to Matalan and got some things for my hospital bag. Hopefully I won't have much to get now lol. I also asked the midwife to have a listen into baby because I was worried about her movements and heard the heartbeat again :haha: And I swear she's had a growth spurt over night and is kicking up a storm this morning lol!

As for losing weight, I'm so with you ladies! I reckon I'm gonna have about 7st to lose! At least! I'm going to be doing slimming world and it's a fab diet, can't wait to be back on it properly! And back to Zumba, oh my I have missed Zumba lol. I've even signed Jayden up to a Zumbatonic class - Zumba for kiddies!!! :rofl: He cannot wait though, he keeps asking when it is!

All you ladies are utterly gorgeous! :kiss:

This is my fave pic for my wedding ever :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well today! xxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Claire- glad your results came back fine. Big relief for you I assume :) And also hospital bag items will be my priority next friday on payday! Got everything for baby apart from carseat now so nearly all done, just need to buy and pack for hospital bag..Must have been lovely hearing the heartbeat again! :) 
I bet Jayden would look so cute doing zumba! Hehe. Is it really good? I considered it but was worried i'd be alot bigger than the other ladies and would get self concious.
That's a beautiful wedding pic Claire, you should frame it if you haven't allready.
Also I read the thread you made on 3rd tri is it? or pregnancy club about SPD. I'm worried I might have it. I feel in alot of pain all the time low down and feel like surely it's not a typical pregnancy symptom. Turning over in bed is very painful. Infact I dread it. Could you explain a bit more about where the pain is and what type of pain? My back is bad anyway but It's been excruciating lately so i'm wondering if it's linked.

Barbles - Sorry to hear Phoebe is unwell still, I hope she gets better soon! Kebab sounds lovely. Hope you had a nice relaxing night. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Morningggggggggggg..............

Good about your GTT Claire and Im looking to do Zumba too after babys is here, I never done it before but my friend did and looked fab. You look beautiful in your wdding photo, once baby is here I think the wedding broodyness will start lol

My lord I am hungry today, no matter what I eat I am not full up, I started off being healthy and eating fruit and yogurts and cereal, now i have had two choccy bars and Im still hungry and fantasising about pasties and Maccy Ds for lunch. I actually feel sick from hunger, it cant be normal. 

Got a cracking video of Jacob and his ninja act in my belly, will try to upload it in a minute.

Got any nice plans for the day? My kitchen is finally getting painted, woop-de-woop!!! And hoping to start the bathroom today too. Ohh I love a bit of nesting.


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm also stupidly hungry. Only had tomato soup, but will be raiding the freezer in a moment. So starving. Feel sick at the same time and also think it's from hunger. Dad bought about 6 different packs of biscuits, I wish he'd hide them, or that I didn't have gestational diabetes haha. I'm going to take a bump pic soon. As since my phone has died I haven't been able to, will put the camera on charge now. I've gotten alot bigger since my 25 week pics. I feel like i'm going to burrrssssttt.
Lazy day as usual for me. It sounds so awful but i'm too tired, fed up, uncomfortable and looking/feeling like crap to go and see friends. :(


----------



## Rachyroux

I apologise, I'm about to upload pictures , a lot of them, to make up for the lack of in the past few months!some of me, some of bump and some of all the stuff i've bought, sorry girlies. Just found my camera charger :happydance:

.First few of me pre pregnancy when I'd lost alot of weight and my skin started to look better!

.The one of me and Jeff is on his 23rd birthday, a few days before conception.

.The last one is Rocky horror picture show night, I must have only been a few weeks pregnant, before I found out at 5 weeks. I'm dressed as Dr Frankenfurter pictured left, didn't do a great job ;) I didn't even look like a tranny. I looked like a wanna be tranny. 

More to upload now..
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









017.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









026.JPG
File size: 191.9 KB
Views: 4









027.JPG
File size: 144.7 KB
Views: 3









rocly horror night 2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachyroux

. First two pics is bump at 11th February so.. just over 12 weeks ago. ( before the stretch marks hit )

. The rest are bump pics from today :) 33+4days
 



Attached Files:







139.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









140.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









141.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachyroux

. First - about 1/10th of the newborn/0-3 month clothes...
. Second- Baby's bouncer chair. Doesn't really bounce to be honest..
. Third- One more bump pic from today
. Fourth- Baby's mobile. The rabbits are so sweet :) hehe.
. Fifth- Two celular blankets which are the colour theme of nursery ( can't wait to get the nursery started) And Sophie my doll from when I was born, that i'm passing over to bubs :)
 



Attached Files:







143.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 1









144.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









161.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









145.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









146.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rachyroux

. 1- Foldable inflatable baby bath.
. 2- Changing table for nursery
. 3- Changing mattress
. 4- The soft toys for her.. Hedgehog was mine when I was little, so were the lamb and the doll, the giraffe my OH bought me from France on my birthday from the Zoo, but it fits in with the nursery theme and we want her to have it, and the polar bear and cow were free when I registered with cow and gate and sma or aptamil.
. 5- my patheticly sewn Owl. I did want to put it in her nursery. It's one of the first things I've sewn, but on reflection it's so shabby haha so might just keep it for the memory box!
 



Attached Files:







147.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1









148.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0









149.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









150.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 0









151.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rachyroux

1- stupidly expensive, but beautiful baby bedding set.
2- The sheet from the bedding set :)
3- Celular blanket for baby from when I was born.
4- £1 baby bath, actually crap so we filled it with her clothes for now. Too many clothes... haha.
5- The handmade baby booties my OH bought after we fell out as a sorry present..
 



Attached Files:







152.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3









153.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









154.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0









155.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1









156.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rachyroux

1- Moses basket
2- Teething set
3- Breast pump, bottle steriliser, bibs etc
4- (Behind my guitar) the cotbed and mattress. Can't wait til that's all assembled.!
 



Attached Files:







157.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









158.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









159.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









160.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPOP

Wow, you're so organised!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhh emmmm geeeeeeeeeeeeeee. You have so much stuff. I have this so far -


1. Some clothes

And thats pretty much it. LOL. Im hoping to get it all sorted now as im back home for good and not at uni anymore. 

Noooo wait, i have some wipes, and a SMA starter kit with bottles to take to hospital in. xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey limbo ladies!

Sorry i've not been around it's been a maaaad busy week! 

You all look so amazing in the photos you've posted. I feel soooooo fat now lol :haha: went to try in my bridesmaid dress (that is the hot pink colour of a cheap dildo) and I look like such a [email protected] in it :haha: and worst of all it's a size effing 22!!!!!! I was a size 14 before I got knocked up :cry: and I'm in size 16 maternity clothes now as Alice has had a huge growth spurt but a 22? I'm gonna end up with about 3578854 stones to lose :cry: saying that, it was huge on me and they've had to take it in loads but still...argh!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Laura, my wedding dress was a size 26! Lol, I was a size 18-20 at the time. I wouldn't worry about it! I'm sure you'll look gorgeous, and hopefully not like a dildo! :rofl:

Rach, it sounds like SPD to me I'm afraid :( Turning over in bed is a complete nightmare! I actually got stuck last night and had to wake hubby up to help me turn back over lol. Speak to your midwife and see if she can refer you for physio. And all your baby stuff looks gorgeous!

Amanda, I hope Phoebe is feeling better :flower:

I had a fab dinner, chicken casserole cooked in the slow cooker, mash, roasted in paprika jersey royals and green beans n peas........... soooo good! Baby been moving lots today, I love it :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm not that organised, I'm moving June 2nd and haven't started packing yet.. bleh. Too tired. haha. And I agree, I'm sure you'll look absolutely lovely :hugs: xx

Claire thanks for the advice i'll definately get it seen to! really painful especially in bed. I wince everytime I try to turn / swap sides. :( Food sounds lovely, think we're having Gammon tonight. xx

Michelle I've totally over bought I recon. It's all such a mess can't wait to do the nursery and actually have drawers for her clothes etc instead of shoving them in a cheap baby bath! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone. I'm feeling better. Tired but better. I had college yesterday and today. So exhausted. I had a look at the pics... Ladies on here are gorgeous!!! :)

I only have some baby clothes too... Got some toiletries and my free nuby pump. My sister gave me a moses basket and my friend got me a changing unit. Still have things to get...need to tackle my list!

Oohhh I'm 33 weeks today!! :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Happy 33 weeks Yasmin!


----------



## Barbles

:sick::sick::sick::sick:

Morning ladies, I am sick :haha:

Caught Phoebes bug so I was laid up all yesteday and shouldnt really be in work today but as I only got two days left I dragged my poorly ass in.
God I feel rough and my bump is killing, I think just from all the urging, plus I slept awful. Need some serious water drinkage today.

How is everyone else today?

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww you shouldn't be in work! You're not well, and you'll end up passing it on to everyone else :haha: Hope you feel better soon!

Happy 33 weeks yasmin, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

We had a ncie family day out yesterday, went to Loch Lomond Aquarium and the shores, Jayden had alot of fun. My bump has grew like mad over the last few days it seems :dohh: and my spd at night is getting worse :( But apart from that baby noodles has been very active the last day or 2 so I've been quite happy with that :happydance: Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Barbles, get back home!!!! 

Sooooooo Ryan Giggs is the footballer involved with Imogen Thomas, silly man! Hes definitely made it worse for himself by covering up. 

Esme is being a pain in the bum at the minute, sitting right in my ribs and it bloody kills. I havnt been able to drive :(

How is everybody? xxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Im going to give it til lunchtime and see how I feel, my boss is being quite nice and checking on me but I feel like Im taking the pee a bit going home when I only have two days left :dohh: plus I had last wednesday off too when Phoebe was sick.
Im now going to munch out on a banana and see how I feel, I havent eaten much at all which isnt helping.

Jacob is on one too today, probably wondering where the usual shed load of food I eat has disapeared too :haha:

Oh and I gave Phoebe a carpet burn this morning that Im feeling so guilty about. She wouldnt get off the floor and was being a complete pain, so I picker her up by her arms and caught her hip. She then told me she was going to tell her Nanny what I did - cheeky madam. But it did look sore and her trousers kept catching it, its going to be one of those days I feel.

My favourite Take That song is on at the moment on the local radio, has slighty cheered me lol x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aw dont worry about it, shes obviously fine if shes threatening you with nanny :haha: little madam! Lol. She'll be alright, Jayden has days like that aswell :dohh: Ooooh what song is it? I think my recent fave is Rule the World and my oldie fave is Never Forget or A Million Love songs!

Ooooh Micheele, I wanted to ask you, where is cheap and nice to eat near Drayton Manor? xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ooooooooo i dont actually know claire. Ive never really eaten too much when ive gone there, just inside the park. Im sure there will be a few nice pubs around the park tho. Sorry for being useless lol. When are you going?

I have a boring day today, booooooooooo. xxxxx


----------



## Barbles

It was Pray, its my favouritist song ever!!!! My favourite 'new' song is Rule the World too, its going to be our first dance at our Wedding.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

We had A Million Love Song as our 2nd dance at our wedding, loved it. 

We ate at Frankie and Benny's in Tamworth when we were there last year so I think we'll probably go there again, was just wondering if you knew anywhere else lol.

I have the midwife today at 1pm (I think :dohh:) and I have to take Jayden. I just hope he behaves lol. Apart from that we're having a lazy day, it's pelting down with rain outside so Jayden's snuggled on the couch watching Mickey Mouse lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning everyone, hope you feel a bit better soon barbles! I feel a bit ropey myself today, a bit sick and fainty and I've had awful toothache all morning. The toothache has finally calmed down but I still feel pukey. Bleurgh. I've only really got 6 weeks or so left in work though and have got sooo much to do before then that I can't really take any time off! This week I've got lunches out, site meeting all day tomorrow, business development thingy on Weds (with my dad who I don't even work with, lol), NCT class Weds night, midwife on Friday... I might just about make it to Friday night before passing out on the settee!

Ooooh, I've shed the aubergine! How big is a squash anyway? Bit shocking that there's only the two melons to go, lol!

Picked up a bit more baby stuff yesterday from people who are using us as some sort of baby paraphernalia disposal unit. Sigh, half of it is covered in cat hair - my husband and I are both massively allergic to cats and I'm sure bubbo will be too! Am going to sort through it and try and bin some/give some of it to someone else/charity shop, it's getting a bit ridiculous now! My dining room is full of stuff adorned with mystery stains, cat hair and the multiple top and tail bowls. The most useful thing in there is the TENS machine my cousin's wife gave me! Also got the moses basket which provided I throw away pretty much everything apart from the basket itself will be ok. Argh!


----------



## Vicki_g

More stuff! Loch Lomond aquarium sounds ace, I LOVE places like that! We have the Blue Planet Aquarium not far from us near Chester but apparently it's not all it's shaped up to be. I went to a really good aquarium in Oban once I think?! I held a starfish! 

Favourite Take That song - O.M.G, I could be here forever trying to decide that. I think it would still be Pray, their first no. 1 and my favourite after all these years. Also Relight My Fire which is my staple dancefloor tune. 

R[Censored] G[Censored], really?! Well I'm quite surprised at that. His lawyers must be cacking themselves, should have remembered Scotland eh?! Lol.


----------



## yasmin13

MrsPOP said:


> Happy 33 weeks Yasmin!

Thanks! :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki_g said:


> More stuff! Loch Lomond aquarium sounds ace, I LOVE places like that! We have the Blue Planet Aquarium not far from us near Chester but apparently it's not all it's shaped up to be. I went to a really good aquarium in Oban once I think?! I held a starfish!
> 
> Favourite Take That song - O.M.G, I could be here forever trying to decide that. I think it would still be Pray, their first no. 1 and my favourite after all these years. Also Relight My Fire which is my staple dancefloor tune.
> 
> R[Censored] G[Censored], really?! Well I'm quite surprised at that. His lawyers must be cacking themselves, should have remembered Scotland eh?! Lol.

Haha yep, its him, my friend told me last week and i thought nothing of it, but if you put it in google its everywhere. Silly man, should have just owned up. 

I was going to suggest there actually Claire, but Tamworth is pretty pants for eating that i know of. And Frankie and Bennys is quite easy to park at etc etc. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Awww you shouldn't be in work! You're not well, and you'll end up passing it on to everyone else :haha: Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Happy 33 weeks yasmin, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:
> 
> We had a ncie family day out yesterday, went to Loch Lomond Aquarium and the shores, Jayden had alot of fun. My bump has grew like mad over the last few days it seems :dohh: and my spd at night is getting worse :( But apart from that baby noodles has been very active the last day or 2 so I've been quite happy with that :happydance: Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Claire, I'm back at work today :( But only 9 working days left! Next week I'm only working 1 day! yay!

My bump doesnt seem to have grown over the last few weeks... but the midwife is still happy with my fundal height (sp??)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Girls im confused. Im looking at my essentials list of things i need to buy. I need 'baby vests' what do these look like, are they short sleeved, or no sleeves? Does this make sense? xxx


----------



## yasmin13

They have short sleeves and no legs... see pic


----------



## Vicki_g

xxMichellexx said:


> Girls im confused. Im looking at my essentials list of things i need to buy. I need 'baby vests' what do these look like, are they short sleeved, or no sleeves? Does this make sense? xxx

You can get them sleeveless, short-sleeved and long-sleeved. I've got some long-sleeved and some short-sleeved, none sleeveless but I thought I'd wait 'til nearer the time to see how warm it is before I buy any more. 

Tip from a friend: the Tescos ones are really good, they are white with grey spots around the edge and have diagonal poppers. You can undo them the whole way down so they're really easy to get on and off. They are also cheap. I've really struggled to get these other than in 0-3 long-sleeved so I'm using her daughter's as she's grown out of her newborn ones now. My short-sleeved ones otherwise are just from Kiddicare and M&S.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yep thats what i thought. And do they wear these on their own, or underneath things? Because it will be summer so it wont be cold (fingers crossed) 

Sorry i sound so thick xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I got a really cute one from BabyGap and it has collars on it so I thought he could wear that with shorts when its warm :) Aww I will have a baby in 7 weeks!


----------



## MrsPOP

Claire we also had A Million Love Songs as our second dance at our wedding!

Our first dance was Back For Good - we got engaged when that was playing in the background so it's always been a special one for us. 

Our last dance was Never Forget.

Argh, I want to go and see TT so badly this year! DH wouldn't let me though coz it's so close to my due date :cry:

hope you feel better Barbles!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, you're not think lol. Just new at this! When Jayden was born it was freezing, in March, and he wore a vest (as above) a pair of socks and an all-in-one sleep suit. He lived in that most of the time really. But my summer he was in proper clothes so I'm also wondering what I should put on a new baby at the end of summer. Probably a vest, socks and cardigan? Usually they say babies should wear one more layer than we would. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Im not allowed to go to TT either as Ill be 37 weeks and live 5 hours away from Wembley lol. I have the tickets at home too (tickets were bought the day I conceived this little one funnily enough) but I have to give them to my friend who bought them off me :cry: It will be a sad day.

I would put the vests on underneath Michelle, as they will be newborn. If you think she is getting hot you can always strip her off anyways. It is one layer more than us, Ive heard that too.

Phoebe was born in December so she was bundled up to the high heavens, Im a bit worried about this summer baby malarky :haha: whether they are too hot/cold, putting suncream on etc.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr man, why didnt i think of timing the seasons when i accidently got pregnant! xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

Michelle I was wondering the same thing about the vests! Its all so confusing!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ceecee where are you i need to ask a moving in question?????????? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning all :) 

How are all you fabulous ladies this morning? Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Barbles but if you're not well go home hun. Although saying that I'm still suffering with this bloody cold and I'm in work too lol. I resemble rudolph the red nosed reindeer and sound like Roz from Monsters Inc - deep joy! 

You know sometimes when you try to sleep but you can't because you have so much whizzing around in your head it becomes impossible to drift off? I literally had about an hours sleep last night, I feel like my head is about to explode. What a weekend its been. 

Feel free to ignore this before it gets too long !! 

Saturday morning I said goodbye to my gorgeous fur baby, Stella. I sobbed my heart out but the good news is she's settled into her new home perfectly and so it seems that I don't need to worry about her. 

We then headed to go visit my brother in law and his fiancee and on the way there my hubby dropped the bombshell (he's good at these lately, first the cat now this) that he's been offered the job in York again and that he really wants to take it but he knows that we made a deal and that its up to me if he accepts the job or not. My DH is in the Army and there's only about 130 soldiers in the army who do the same job as him and he's the youngest ever to qualify and pass the course. It would appear that he's been doing a really good job in his current posting here and the unit in York has specifically asked for him to be their next man in the job. DH would normally have to wait 6 years now for a promotion but its more than likely that he'll be promoted after this next posting now (if he takes it) because its very high profile. 

So the obvious decision at this point would be to accept wouldnt it? Well here's where it gets sucky. We would have to move in March 2012 which means the posting would be longer (DH's postings are 2 years, this would now be nearly 3) but he would be going to Afghanistan in Nov 2012 and I will be left in a city where I know nobody, being a single parent for 6 months with a young child and am 5 hours from home. I want to do the right thing by DH so I have pretty much resigned myself to moving in March but I am petrified. 

So Anywho, cried about this on way to Brother in laws which made DH feel bad which I never meant to do, I understand its his career that keeps us afloat and he's worked too bloody hard to pass up chances like these, I just hate the thought of being away from him for 6 months. Although if I say 26 weeks it sounds better somehow! 

Anyways, get to brother in laws and it turns out MIL, FIL and the nephew (from hell as I shall now refer to him) have invited themselves along too. No problems thus far you say? Well nephew decided to be as horrible about Jessica as you can imagine and don't get me wrong I know he's 7 but nobody was telling him off. He even bumped into my stomach on purpose about 3 times when we all went for a walk and I said to him to stop doing it and he said "and what are you going to do about it huh? I'll do what I like!" I swear to god my child will be so much nicer than him!! 

Anyways, I was so glad to leave there in the end!! Had a lovely BBQ and when I tested my sugar levels before bed they'd shot up and so I had to phone the hospital. The original nurse I spoke to was about as helpful as a chocolate fireguard but eventually a proper midwife phoned me back and she said that if my sugars keep going up and if my growth scan shows that Jess is big on her growth scan on June 1st I may have to be induced there and then. Firstly, that scares the living daylights out of me as I will only be 35 weeks and I'm worried about my little munchkin being that early and secondly we're supposed to be moving house on the third!! 

Then yesterday, I spoke to my dad and he's got to go to hospital for a check up on Friday. He's always had a minor problem with his kidneys but now the doctor has frightened him and said he's not sure if they're failing or not. My dad is so scared and worried bless him and I am for him. 

I guess its just all too much to take in at the moment really. Everything seems like its just completely out of control and I don't feel like I'm doing anything to help anybody or doing whats best for anybody. 

Sorry for another moan, you ladies must be so incredibly sick of me moaning by now. I guess I just know that I can talk to you ladies about anything and you guys don't judge me and give great advice. So, if you're still awake after reading all of that, advice please?!! 

Love to you all XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> Ceecee where are you i need to ask a moving in question?????????? xxxxxxxxxx

I'm here hun what do you need to know?
xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Ceecee where are you i need to ask a moving in question?????????? xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'm here hun what do you need to know?
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh Ceecee, you let it all out. Fingers crossed you dont have to be induced there and then! But IF you do, everything will work out for the best in the end. Likewise with the Hubby situation. If you get involved with some mother and baby groups you could find some women close to you and become close to them. Thinking of you lovely. xxxx


Have you heard of 'Paragon' they are sorting out the referencing for my estate agent, and the last i told you they were waiting on the reference from the NHS. I just had an email from Paragon insurance quoting for contents insurance etc, but it says at the start "We have completed the referencing for your tenancy application for bla bla bla" Does this mean its all done? xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Ceecee where are you i need to ask a moving in question?????????? xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'm here hun what do you need to know?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Ceecee, you let it all out. Fingers crossed you dont have to be induced there and then! But IF you do, everything will work out for the best in the end. Likewise with the Hubby situation. If you get involved with some mother and baby groups you could find some women close to you and become close to them. Thinking of you lovely. xxxx
> 
> 
> Have you heard of 'Paragon' they are sorting out the referencing for my estate agent, and the last i told you they were waiting on the reference from the NHS. I just had an email from Paragon insurance quoting for contents insurance etc, but it says at the start "We have completed the referencing for your tenancy application for bla bla bla" Does this mean its all done? xxxxClick to expand...

In theory, yes it means its all done but that doesn't necessarily tell you what 'grade' you passed the referencing on. I wouldn't worry about it though hunny bun as they wouldn't be giving you quotes for contents insurance if you hadn't passed :) So I would be pretty confident in saying congrats hun :) XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Ceecee where are you i need to ask a moving in question?????????? xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'm here hun what do you need to know?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Ceecee, you let it all out. Fingers crossed you dont have to be induced there and then! But IF you do, everything will work out for the best in the end. Likewise with the Hubby situation. If you get involved with some mother and baby groups you could find some women close to you and become close to them. Thinking of you lovely. xxxx
> 
> 
> Have you heard of 'Paragon' they are sorting out the referencing for my estate agent, and the last i told you they were waiting on the reference from the NHS. I just had an email from Paragon insurance quoting for contents insurance etc, but it says at the start "We have completed the referencing for your tenancy application for bla bla bla" Does this mean its all done? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> In theory, yes it means its all done but that doesn't necessarily tell you what 'grade' you passed the referencing on. I wouldn't worry about it though hunny bun as they wouldn't be giving you quotes for contents insurance if you hadn't passed :) So I would be pretty confident in saying congrats hun :) XXXClick to expand...

Oh i hope so, im going to wait for her to call me. But my Mum works next door to the estate agent so shes going to go in on her break today and see whats been said. Im going to view it tonight aswell eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. I so want this to be good news xxxxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee - Poor babe! Ive never been away from my family but understand that it must be hard especially when you have a new baby and need that support network around you! Youll have to come on BnB so we can all chat and keep you company. Ill even give you my email address to keep in touch!

Induced on the 1st June!! Wow so early! That must have been a shock! Ceecee you might have a baby by next week :) youll be the first one amongst the limbo ladies!

I hope your dad is fine. Is it the one kidney?

I think you need some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Ceecee - Poor babe! Ive never been away from my family but understand that it must be hard especially when you have a new baby and need that support network around you! Youll have to come on BnB so we can all chat and keep you company. Ill even give you my email address to keep in touch!
> 
> Induced on the 1st June!! Wow so early! That must have been a shock! Ceecee you might have a baby by next week :) youll be the first one amongst the limbo ladies!
> 
> I hope your dad is fine. Is it the one kidney?
> 
> I think you need some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm hoping that everything is fine and she doesn't need to make an appearance that early but I just want Jess to be safe, so worried about my little princess :( 

My dad's always had problems with both kidneys. On an xray it literally looks like on a cartoon when somebody takes a bite out of something??? Thats what my dads kidneys look like. He's never had major major problems but lately he's been getting more and more little niggles and I'm just hoping its the stupid (not his regular) doctor causing him to worry over nothing. 

Thanks for the hugs hun. I know I'm a strong person and I could do it I'm just petrified of doing it if that makes sense?? XXX


----------



## Rachyroux

Morning lovely ladies.

Sorry to hear barbles that you're not well :( , I hope you get well soon :flow:

Happy 33 weeks Yasmin. :)

Claire- I saw a picture of your lovely Jayden on a thread earlier (where you had mentioned you were excited to see if baby will have the same hair colour as him,) and can I just say he is so gorgeous, and his hair colour is beautiful.!

Vicki- You're far braver than me, fair play to you for working for another 6 weeks. Also sorry to hear about the masses of cat hair :( how irratating. 

Michelle & Tanasha- I'm finding it all quite confusing too, don't worry!

Mrspop- how are you today? xx

Ceecee- Sounds like you need lots of cuddles! I'm sorry I don't have much advice.
Glad to hear Stella has settled in well, i'm sure she'll be very happy in her new home. 
Sounds like your in a dilemma with the moving, what do you want to happen? I can totally understand why you are feeling so worried etc.
You'd be with your young child, alone and far away from people, it's completely understandable that it doesn't sound so appealing. 
As for your nephew, he sounds like an absolute nightmare, I know he's a child but I can't believe he was purposely bumping into your tummy and no one told him off! Ugh.. you probably handled it much better than I would've!
Sorry to hear that your father has worried. I really hope everything's fine. Surely the doctor shouldn't have said that if he wasn't sure it was happening?
& Also, you might not end up being induced , but think positively that you might be induced. Don't be scared, I know it's hard to listen to that, ha ha, 
But your princess will be fine if she comes early I'm sure of it. They'll take good care of her, and she wont be far from being considered full term. I'm also sure everyone will do a good job of moving for you if you're not able to! Just think of it this way. You could be meeting your beautiful baby girl sooner than you realised.
It really sounds like you're having a hell of a time, :hugs: And I hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## yasmin13

I&#8217;m sure babies born at 35 weeks are fine, you&#8217;re classed as full term at 37 weeks aren&#8217;t you? Maybe you can ask your doctor if they can wait till you are 37 weeks and if not I am assuming they don&#8217;t want to wait for a good reason? Your lil girl will be fine xxx

You are strong and you can get through it :)


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Rachyroux. How are you today?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, you poor thing! I'd be completely terrified aswell about moving so far away aswell! But as you say this is what hubby wants so I can completely see why you're so torn! But it's easy to make new friends when you have a baby, trust me! I have lots of ladies I know now that I wouldn't have known had I not had Jayden. And he's got lots of new friends, thanks to our mother and toddler group. Whatever you decide, it will all work out. And I'm pretty sure York is closer to me than where you are now :haha: Only joking hun, I can see why you're completely stuck. We'll all be here for you :hugs:

And your poor dad! I hope it's just a scare and that he'll be ok :hugs: And if Jess comes at 35 weeks they'll give her steriods just to be sure her lungs are mature but they obviously think she'll be just fine, so try not to worry too much.

But I'm glad to head Stella is settling in nicely :) That must be a relief compared to what you were going through last week - see, sometimes things really do work out for the best.

Thank you Rach, he is gorgeous isn't he? :haha: He's gonna break some hearts when he's older. That was a while ago but he's just as gorgeous now, if not more! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I just want him to be happy and not end up resenting me for taking away what is quite frankly an amazing opportunity. I guess I know what I married into and have to accept that, might have been a bit naive about what an army wife had to go through before! 

I would be about 3hrs 45 mins from you Claire so not too far :) 

If I agree to this move though I will be making three conditions... 

1) Jessica will be christened in the church we got married in in my home town. No arguments and I don't care if his parents don't like it and have to stay in a hotel. 
2) I will not be driving to visit his parents every month whilst he's away. If they want to see Jess and I then they can come to us. I hate where they live and as ya'll know I am not their biggest fans anyways!! However, I will visit my parents whenever I like and not be accused of double standards. 
3) After this posting we go to the posting of my choosing which will HAVE TO BE under an hour away from my parents as he's broken his side of the deal this time. 

Reasonable???!!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> I just want him to be happy and not end up resenting me for taking away what is quite frankly an amazing opportunity. I guess I know what I married into and have to accept that, might have been a bit naive about what an army wife had to go through before!
> 
> I would be about 3hrs 45 mins from you Claire so not too far :)
> 
> If I agree to this move though I will be making three conditions...
> 
> 1) Jessica will be christened in the church we got married in in my home town. No arguments and I don't care if his parents don't like it and have to stay in a hotel.
> 2) I will not be driving to visit his parents every month whilst he's away. If they want to see Jess and I then they can come to us. I hate where they live and as ya'll know I am not their biggest fans anyways!! However, I will visit my parents whenever I like and not be accused of double standards.
> 3) After this posting we go to the posting of my choosing which will HAVE TO BE under an hour away from my parents as he's broken his side of the deal this time.
> 
> Reasonable???!!! xxx

Very very very reasonable!!! How much contact will you have with him when he is away for 6 months? We will do our best to help that fly by! xxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want him to be happy and not end up resenting me for taking away what is quite frankly an amazing opportunity. I guess I know what I married into and have to accept that, might have been a bit naive about what an army wife had to go through before!
> 
> I would be about 3hrs 45 mins from you Claire so not too far :)
> 
> If I agree to this move though I will be making three conditions...
> 
> 1) Jessica will be christened in the church we got married in in my home town. No arguments and I don't care if his parents don't like it and have to stay in a hotel.
> 2) I will not be driving to visit his parents every month whilst he's away. If they want to see Jess and I then they can come to us. I hate where they live and as ya'll know I am not their biggest fans anyways!! However, I will visit my parents whenever I like and not be accused of double standards.
> 3) After this posting we go to the posting of my choosing which will HAVE TO BE under an hour away from my parents as he's broken his side of the deal this time.
> 
> Reasonable???!!! xxx
> 
> Very very very reasonable!!! How much contact will you have with him when he is away for 6 months? We will do our best to help that fly by! xxxxxClick to expand...

Maybe an email every 2-3 days and a phone call (or if I'm very lucky a skype call) once or twice a week. Whilst he's away I'll just have a massive limbo ladies gathering at my house if we end up there!! I tell you what though now would so be the time I would be puffing on a cigarette if I wasn't pregnant - stressed much!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

CeeCee2010 said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want him to be happy and not end up resenting me for taking away what is quite frankly an amazing opportunity. I guess I know what I married into and have to accept that, might have been a bit naive about what an army wife had to go through before!
> 
> I would be about 3hrs 45 mins from you Claire so not too far :)
> 
> If I agree to this move though I will be making three conditions...
> 
> 1) Jessica will be christened in the church we got married in in my home town. No arguments and I don't care if his parents don't like it and have to stay in a hotel.
> 2) I will not be driving to visit his parents every month whilst he's away. If they want to see Jess and I then they can come to us. I hate where they live and as ya'll know I am not their biggest fans anyways!! However, I will visit my parents whenever I like and not be accused of double standards.
> 3) After this posting we go to the posting of my choosing which will HAVE TO BE under an hour away from my parents as he's broken his side of the deal this time.
> 
> Reasonable???!!! xxx
> 
> Very very very reasonable!!! How much contact will you have with him when he is away for 6 months? We will do our best to help that fly by! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe an email every 2-3 days and a phone call (or if I'm very lucky a skype call) once or twice a week. Whilst he's away I'll just have a massive limbo ladies gathering at my house if we end up there!! I tell you what though now would so be the time I would be puffing on a cigarette if I wasn't pregnant - stressed much!! xxxClick to expand...

oooooooooh a limbo gathering! That will help you pass the time im sure :) I bet hubby wont want to be away from you and Jess either will he :( Your in need of some very good luck soon Ceecee xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw CeeCee that sounds like such a tough situation, I think your conditions of moving sound great.

I wouldn't be too worried about what that MW said she sounds very dramatic. After all it was just a one off high readng wasn't it? And remember if you really don't want to be induced and Jess is fine in there you have every right to refuse chuck, just ask for monitoring instead. :hugs:

I'm fine ta Rachy. Been to physio today about my SPD, although I might as well just have stayed Home :) saw a nice student physio and she was fitting me for a bump support and this snooty skinny supervisor physio lady came in and said I needed an extra large belt because I'm 'clearly carrying a large pregnancy'...cheeky biatch. I'm measuring bang on normal for dates!

Going to physio again this avvy for my back. I'm certainly getting my money's worth from the NHS this pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## Rachyroux

Yasmin- I'm ok thankyou lovely, tired as usual and fed up, want the baby out. Haha. I'm so uncomfortable it's unreal!

Claire- He is gorgeous, lovely looking boy, he's got beautiful eyes too, right little heartbreaker hehe.

Mrspop- what a cheeky cow. Probably doesn't help coming from someone skinny either. Ignore her. I went to physio the other month whilst having a bad back, and the man suggested a belt to support my bump, he said "but sadly we only have small size here at the surgery, which you clearly are not" Cheers! haha..I think I may have SPD. I didn't end up getting the belt when I had the back troubles.. I should have. 

Ladies I can't believe how close we are all getting to the end..


----------



## yasmin13

Rachyroux - I loved your pics! And your hair looks lovely all dark and wavy!

MrsPop - what was the belt for? SPD? Is it one of those ones that goes around the back and tummy for support? I wanted one but my GP said I cant get it on the NHS.

Why are people so rude! and for someone who is a 'professional' too! I hope you gave her what for!


----------



## Rachyroux

Yasmin- thankyou :hugs: & also I was offered a belt too by physio, for back support but It sounds like the same thing! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> I just want him to be happy and not end up resenting me for taking away what is quite frankly an amazing opportunity. I guess I know what I married into and have to accept that, might have been a bit naive about what an army wife had to go through before!
> 
> I would be about 3hrs 45 mins from you Claire so not too far :)
> 
> If I agree to this move though I will be making three conditions...
> 
> 1) Jessica will be christened in the church we got married in in my home town. No arguments and I don't care if his parents don't like it and have to stay in a hotel.
> 2) I will not be driving to visit his parents every month whilst he's away. If they want to see Jess and I then they can come to us. I hate where they live and as ya'll know I am not their biggest fans anyways!! However, I will visit my parents whenever I like and not be accused of double standards.
> 3) After this posting we go to the posting of my choosing which will HAVE TO BE under an hour away from my parents as he's broken his side of the deal this time.
> 
> Reasonable???!!! xxx
> 
> Very very very reasonable!!! How much contact will you have with him when he is away for 6 months? We will do our best to help that fly by! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe an email every 2-3 days and a phone call (or if I'm very lucky a skype call) once or twice a week. Whilst he's away I'll just have a massive limbo ladies gathering at my house if we end up there!! I tell you what though now would so be the time I would be puffing on a cigarette if I wasn't pregnant - stressed much!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooh a limbo gathering! That will help you pass the time im sure :) I bet hubby wont want to be away from you and Jess either will he :( Your in need of some very good luck soon Ceecee xxxxClick to expand...

Some good luck would be nice :) and a limbo gathering sounds good too! It would be like planning our own military operation ha ha XXX



MrsPOP said:


> Aw CeeCee that sounds like such a tough situation, I think your conditions of moving sound great.
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried about what that MW said she sounds very dramatic. After all it was just a one off high readng wasn't it? And remember if you really don't want to be induced and Jess is fine in there you have every right to refuse chuck, just ask for monitoring instead. :hugs:
> 
> I'm fine ta Rachy. Been to physio today about my SPD, although I might as well just have stayed Home :) saw a nice student physio and she was fitting me for a bump support and this snooty skinny supervisor physio lady came in and said I needed an extra large belt because I'm 'clearly carrying a large pregnancy'...cheeky biatch. I'm measuring bang on normal for dates!
> 
> Going to physio again this avvy for my back. I'm certainly getting my money's worth from the NHS this pregnancy! :haha:

I would slap the skinny cow from here to next week! Cheeky twit!! xxx


----------



## Braven05

Just wanted to say hello - hope everyone had a nice weekend! I am exhausted, no day off this week...we held a family camp (i'm a camp director) which is a LOT of fun, but exhausting and although I tried to take care of myself and make sure I wasn't overdoing it, it wasn't always possible and my boss is being an asshole about a lot of things lately and pissing me off....so it was kinda stressful. My bump was all achey yesterday and my feet and knees hurt like hell...but I think I'm ok today. So that was my weekend...hope everyone elses was better! lol


----------



## xxMichellexx

Braven05 said:


> Just wanted to say hello - hope everyone had a nice weekend! I am exhausted, no day off this week...we held a family camp (i'm a camp director) which is a LOT of fun, but exhausting and although I tried to take care of myself and make sure I wasn't overdoing it, it wasn't always possible and my boss is being an asshole about a lot of things lately and pissing me off....so it was kinda stressful. My bump was all achey yesterday and my feet and knees hurt like hell...but I think I'm ok today. So that was my weekend...hope everyone elses was better! lol

Mine was boring! I colour co-ordinated my wardrobe haha. 

Mmmmmmmmm im eating the best cheese, tomato, cucumber and salad wrap yum yum xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Was this physio at the hospital? I will get my GP to refer me cos every time I ask them for help they keep turning me away. I was even told that I didnt need to see them during the pregnancy but my hospital told me that they get paid for shared care so they are supposed to! Grrr!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Can I just say, a limbo gathering sounds like a hell of alot of fun! Lol, ceecee, I'll come visit you if you need to move, and those requests are more than reasonable. I know I couldn't be an army wife, that's for sure. My friend, her hubby and 2 kids got shipped to Germany then he was sent to Iraq so she was left in Germany with 2 boys and no-one around her :( At least in York you're still in the same country :thumbup:

I had the midwife this afternoon, took ages to find the heartbeat because she kept shifting but we got it eventually. And everything else is fine, don't need to see anyone until 34 weeks now xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Does anybody know where i can find some nice/cheap crib bedding from?xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

16th June = MY MOVING IN DATE. Yay its all official. Im so so so so happy. Im designing the house now yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats on the new home hun!! Yay to you!! :dance::wohoo:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Congrats Michelle!! So exciting that you'll be in your new place soon :)

Yasmin- hope you're feeling better now hon. Must have been pretty scary fainting like that. I've had a few dizzy spells but no full on faints!

Barbles- how are you feeling now? Poor you :(

MrsPop- what a cheeky cow she was! It's even worse when super skinny people look down their nose at you. They're the kind of people that think a size 14 is massive!

Rachy- love your pictures from a few pages back. You're one stunning bird!! I may have to put a few pics on here tomorrow (once I'm back on my laptop at home) and scare you all!

Claire- glad the GTT came back all clear for you :thumbup:

CeeCee- you are truly having the worst run of luck at the moment :nope: Firstly, at least that's positive that Stella is settling into her new home well. I hope that's giving you some peace of mind. Wow, let's hope Jess can stay put a little longer for you but if you have to be induced, at least you know it's for the best for you and her. 35 weeks sounds scary early but if it's any consolation, I was born at 29 weeks and was even able to breathe on my own (and that was almost 30 years ago- think how much more advanced things are now!). I know it will be tough for you if you are away from your OH for 6 months in a city you're not familiar with. Although I had my OH with me, I moved 5 hours away from all of my family when I was 17 to be with him, which was really tough. I found it hard to be social at that age with others to start with as I was so used to my support network at home. But you're older and wiser than me (plus a lot more outgoing than I used to be- now I'll talk to anyone lol) and as Claire said, there'll be loads of mother and baby groups where you can meet others and start to build a network of friends. And remember- us limbo lot are going nowhere :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing? Sorry if I've missed people out- trying to catch up on all of the pages in between working!

I've had a really chaotic weekend! Had a wonderful time with my friend on Friday. Talked babies the whole time predictably, and she gave me a load of baby clothes as well as a Baby Bjorn sling she never used and a blanket that she had hand knitted with the help of her nan, which was absolutely gorgeous. Jason Manford was really good too- we even got to meet him and get a pic afterwards :) It was a late night though- got to bed at 1am!

Saturday was mad busy again. Went into Manchester and met up with a couple of friends for lunch and a mooch around the shops and in the evening, OH and I went up to Bolton for a wedding evening do. The bride and I had a good chat (she's 25 weeks pregnant!) and we were comparing notes lol. No dancing for me but it was still another late night and another 1am bedtime!

Yesterday we had the match at Old Trafford (not that I'm complaining about that!) which was brilliant. After the match and celebrations, we met up with another friend who is over visting from New York at the moment and we had a meal with him. He also gave us a bag full of clothes for our boy which he'd bought at Macy's :happydance: It was a midnight bedtime last night so needless to say, an early night with a chinese in on the cards tonight!

I'm paying for the busy weekend though as my back is in absolute agony now. It feels like a constant burning right down from my right shoulder blade to the bottom of my back. The only time I'm comfortable in bed is when I lie on my back but I can't stay like that for long. So at the moment, I'm completely encased by pillows in bed every night! Not sure what sort of state I'll be in, in 9 weeks' time though!!


----------



## yasmin13

I do feel better! The worst one had to be in my first trimester where I hit the floor hard and the right side on my face hurt for a week! The Docs just say that I am prone to fainting and there isn&#8217;t really anything that can be done.

I love getting things from other people. I&#8217;m not fussy about getting second hand things at all. Just happy that I get to save the pennies for other baby stuff!

I haven&#8217;t been to the Trafford shopping centre in years! I used to live it there when I visited my uncle.

Ohh clothes from the US! I wish I had family living there! My in laws from SA are sending me something so I&#8217;m looking forward to getting those :)

I have the same pain in my back!! I don&#8217;t get any relief till I&#8217;m in bed and even then I toss and turn as the same position starts to hurt me after a while. My GP told me there is nothing she can do except to take paracetamol and live with it&#8230;moody cow!


----------



## MrsPOP

Michelle - congrats on the house!!!! :dance:

yasmin - you certainly CAN get those belts on the NHS. Your GP probably doesn't know much about SPD because tbf we don't get taught much about that in med school. I was aware of it but not really knowledgable about it until I got preggy. I got my referral through the MW after a few weeks of me pressing her for it. It's specialist Obstetric Physio rather than your bog standard physio. 

There isn't much that can be done about SPD which the evil biatch physio took great pleasure in telling me and I took great pleasure is snootily telling her I knew that. Main thing is not standing/walking for prolonged periods, keeping a good posture etc. The bump thing (which looks like a torture device) is supposed to support your back and under your bump. I'll give it a go but to be fair ive only got 6 weeks n 3 days till im due and finishing work has helped ease the pain.

Waitingforastork - did you enjoy the footie celebrations? I can't wait till next season, I'm a Liverpool supporter and think with King Kenny at the helm we may give you lots a bit more of a challenge (I hope I hope I hope :haha:)


----------



## Vicki_g

God, what a bloomin' busy day. I got a call at 4.30pm on Friday from a client who had agreed to sell some properties to someone...today. I was here 'til 7 on Friday night drafting the docs and have spent literally ALL DAY trying to get this thing completed but failing at the last hurdle, the money transfer cut-off time has beaten us to it! Gutting, I've worked like a bitch today. Lol! And I know full-well that any and all moaning from the clients will be aimed at we solicitors who believe it or not cannot just magic up a completion from thin air on next-to-no notice. RANT! 

Anyway, great news on the house Michelle - bet you can't wait to get in now! You'll be able to get some maximum nesting done before the little one arrives hopefully. 

CeeCee, York is an amazing place and I'm sure you'll love it. Where there's a will there's a way and if you're keen to get out and meet people I don't think there's any better time to do it than when you have a young baby. Just from a quick look around in sunny Wigan there are mums and tots groups, breastfeeding support groups, playgroups, NCT groups, baby singing, baby swimming, baby-everything groups - I'm pretty sure that if you're the confident mum about town willing to get out there and meet folks and build up a network, you'll do it in no time. Will there be other army WAGs there too? Really good news for your husband though, sounds like his career is going from strength to strength which must be a great support (although I would absolutely hate the time when he's on tour, that must be awful). Good luck - and hope Jessica gets to stay cosy for a little while longer too, but whatever happens will be for the best for you both and you can always say no if you don't feel comfortable with her arriving so early like the other ladies have said. 

Hoping to go home soon - the city's a bit of a mare tonight as Manchester City are parading around to celebrate something (genuinely don't know what, not a footie fan at all!) and all the roads are shut. I've been waking up with really sore hips in the night, hope to God I'm not developing any problems. When they really hurt it's only comfortable if I lie on my back which I try not to do. It must be a complete pain in the arse sleeping next to me at the moment, fidgeting all night! 

Have nice evenings all!


----------



## Vicki_g

Ooooh, also I had a question. We had a discussion about girls' names on Friday which we are shite with. What do you reckon:

Jennifer Marie
Sophia Marie

The middle name is important to me so that's to stay but not sure about the first name. Husband likes them both and came up with Jennifer originally, I am more keen on Sophia (which our friend came up with whilst having a beer in our lounge on Friday night!) but still don't know! I don't like Sophie so it's Sophia or bust. HELP!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Anyone else getting very painful kicks? ouch. I wince every time. I also have a dodgy belly often. Like aches, as in I've eaten something bad ache. But haven't? :S

Michelle- congrats :) bet you can't wait now!

Kim- Thankyou :hugs: definately get some pics up :)

Vicki- I LOVE both names but edge towards Sophia Marie. Beautiful!

Braven- Sorry to hear you're exhausted and stressed. I hope you get some relaxation time soon. :hugs: 

Have attached a few pics of me when I was younger.
First was when I was 14, on the left (blonde)
second two were from when I was 17 in France. ( i'm on the right with a scary face in the first) Sigh.! Before PCOS really hit hard and piled weight on me. Those denim shorts wouldn't go over one leg if I tried now!
 



Attached Files:







2006.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 4









france 2008 2.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 4









france 2008.JPG
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yay for the house Michelle! How exciting?!

Vicki, I like Sophia Marie, but both are gorgeous names.

Laura, it must depend on the NHS trust because I couldn't get one for free, it'd cost me £24! 

I hope I haven't missed anything big, if I have just let me know!

This SPD is actually going to kill me one day. During the day it isn't too bad as I can still walk etc, but I woke up crying last night because it was just so sore. I can deal with a sore back but when it feels like I have a 50st man standing on my pubic bone and kicking me between the legs it just gets way too much. And what makes it worse is I know there's nothing I can do about it except take paracetamol (which won't even touch it :dohh: Once I get comfy it's fine but I can't stay there forever because I've now developed cramp in my bloody arm! I have no idea how I'm gonna get through the next 12 weeks :nope: I really need a miracle (or induced early lol) Anyway, I know this is very moany but I can't help it, since I am bloody shattered cos I keep waking up during the night :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning mes amis!! 

Well I feel brighter about everything today :) Had a bit of a shock last night where my sugar crashed down to 3.0 (it's been around 5.5 at resting levels) and DH had to force a mars bar down my throat lol I was shaking really badly and sweating - the works - I looked so attractive I can't tell you!! Anywho the moral of the story here is I realised that I've stressed myself out so badly over the last couple of weeks and my body doesn't like me very much for it so I'm planning on having a Doris Day attitude from here on in "Que Sera, sera!" And all that jazz :) 

My braxton hicks have gone to a whole new level this morning - I can't wait for the day when I can take cocodamol again!! Paracetamol does NOTHING!! :) 

Vicki - I like both but Sophia was my fave girls name so I'm going to go with that :) xxx

Michelle - Yay on the house move!! XXX 

Braven - Hope you're feeling better hun xxx

Just wanted to say a massive thank you once again to all of you for your support, kind words and hugs. You all made a massive difference in cheering me up yesterday and I truly appreciate each and everyone of you being there for me. You ladies are wonderful XXX 

P.s. I've more than likely forgotten to type something but as soon as I remember what it was I shall add it! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, you can take co-codamol! I got it prescribed by the dr. But I'm not sure if there's a cut off time you can take it, like end of 2nd tri or something. I have only took it a couple of times though and not recently. Ask your midwife though xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ceecee, you can take co-codamol! I got it prescribed by the dr. But I'm not sure if there's a cut off time you can take it, like end of 2nd tri or something. I have only took it a couple of times though and not recently. Ask your midwife though xxx

I don't think they'll let me take it now as you're suposed to stop taking it in the lead up to the birth and as they're not sure when that will be I don't think they'll let me :( but after the birth I sooooo want some lol thats when somebody will break the news to me that I can't have it when breastfeeding lol XXX 

Hows you and gorgeous Leah this fine morning? XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

What I can't wait to take is a cuprofen and a glass of wine! :rofl: Lol, I'm sore today, up and down all night because spd is a bitch at night time, posted on last page. Just wanna curl up and wake up in labour lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

Morning!!!!

Havent caught up so will in a minute!!

Feeling a million trillion times better today, I got sent home from work and then slept from 12ish to 5 so seriously must have needed it!! 

Oh and did I mention TODAY IS MY LAST DAY AT WORK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And OH finally went to the doctors last night about his chest and breathing. He got put on a nebuliser and got a right bollocking for leaving it so long. He also got told that if his breathing gets that bad again we are to call an ambulance :nope: Thing is he breathing wasnt even at its worse when he went so it was seriously bad at night then. He is now on steroids and strong inhalers and has got to go to the asthma nurse so I think he will be on them for a while yet. You can already hear the difference in him from just one lot of the steroids, he hardly wheezed at all last night. I told him its time we sorted ourselves out and looked after ourselves better as we will soon have two babies at home. So lots of veggies and exercise (well when Jacob gets here) from now on!! 

Off to catch up now

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

So glad hubby finally seen the dr Amanda! And glad to hear he's feeling much better too, and you! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Sorry to hear your SPD is bad hun :( Jess and I are sending big cuddles your way :) XXX

Amanda - The steroids are brilliant. I've had a few courses when my asthma has got really bad and they've sorted me right out within a week or two. Fingers crossed your OH just needs them to boost his system up rather than long term use but either way I'm so glad he's finally got it sorted hun. Must make you feel better now he's been to the doc :) xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks ceecee. I can cope during the day but nothing helps at night. It'll be worth it in the end but it's sometimes hard to see past it when it's so sore. C'est la vie! Lol. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Had a quick catch up so lets see if I remember it all.

CeeCee - You poor thing, it seems to be one thing after another at the moment. I hope your dad is ok. And Im sure Jessica will be fine if they induce you early, she may have to spend a few days in care but 35 weeks isnt ridiculously early. And It must be so hard to move away, I couldnt imagine it but you will make new friends, especially with a little one, I have made a few good ones since having Phoebe :hugs:

Michelle - Yay on the new house

Claire - Sorry about your SPD, mine has started niggling me now at night too but touch wood I havent had it that bad yet. Easy day today x

Vicki - I love both but think I prefer Sophia

Braven - Hope you feel better.

Sorry if I have forgotten anything.

I've got a lady here in reception, she has come to fetch her son, her father has just taken ill suddenly and is about to pass away so shes come to get her son to go to the hospital. This woman looks heartbroken here, as you would be, and Im trying to stop myself crying for her :cry: I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Barbles, sounds like you must see lots of sad things at work sometimes :( Glad you're feeling better though and YAY for it being your last day at work!! Good to hear that your OH is on the mend too :thumbup:

CeeCee- loving the que sera sera attitude now :thumbup: Sounds like it's the best plan, especially as you're getting nearer to meeting your little Jess.

Claire- I really sympathise with you and the SPD. I'm only getting occasional pains in that way and that's bad enough! It's frustrating when there's nothing that can be done to make it all go away :nope:

Rachy- wow, more great photos! You're very, very photogenic!

Vicki- Sophia was on our short list of girls names so I do prefer that name, I have to admit :winkwink:

MrsPop- we're keeping an eye on you lot down the M62 with Dalglish back in charge now. Looks like you sold off Torres at the right time too!! Yep, the celebrations on Sunday were worth every painful minute with my back! Made sure OH took a photo of me in the ground too so we can show our boy when he's older that he was there when United won the league ;)

Yasmin- I virtually live at the Trafford Centre lol, especially since they opened a Mamas and Papas there ;) The place has it all- fantastic shops, great restaurants, cinema etc....and best of all, free parking!

I'm off work today so I'm trying my best to get through some Sky+ before I go and see the midwife this afternoon. We're down to 15% lol. I'll be interested to see what my fundal height measures today as I've had a lot of comments about the size of my bump in the last couple of days :blush:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im going for Sophia Marie aswell :) What were you swaying too?

Eeeek that doesnt sound good Barbles, i struggle to keep my tears in too sometimes. 

I went to view the house again last night and picked up on things i didnt notice before, like the carpets in both the bathroom and ensuite are appauling, like bleach all over them etc etc. And the tenants said the shower wasnt working. So i went into the estate agent today just to ask what would happen, and she said everywhere will get a thorough clean, but that wont fix the carpets, but if the landlords dont agree to change to carpets in the 2 bathrooms there shouldnt be a problem with me putting some lino down. The landlords live in Germany though, so i think they have just forgotten about it to be fair.

Im waiting for my crib and baby monitor to come today, and ive just ordered my bed - https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=208-1787&tn=/7/AW10208-1787TPS690078.jpg wooooo.

Glad to hear your feeling better Ceecee, feeling positive always helps.

Im just settling down to my daily dose of Jeremy Kyle wooop wooop xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh and Rachyroux, i get those painful kicks too! Getting them now, im finding myself telling my baby off already hehe xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies! 

Hope you are all ok! 

I have been to the toilet this morning and I had some CM with a tiny bit of red blood, is this normal?

I dont want to call my midwife for every small little thing, baby is moving and I have no pain so assume everything is still ok?


----------



## xxMichellexx

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> I have been to the toilet this morning and I had some CM with a tiny bit of red blood, is this normal?
> 
> I dont want to call my midwife for every small little thing, baby is moving and I have no pain so assume everything is still ok?

I had that, and it was thrush, not saying you have thrush lol, but it may be a possibility xxxx


----------



## Barbles

It was sooo sad, poor lady. I offered her a glass of water or a cup of tea and I thought she was going to burst into tears. Then when her son was brought up by his tutor he looked like a little lost boy :nope:

Just had my little leaving do with my work. Just had coffee and cakes and got given a card and a next voucher with quite a bit on it!! Bless them all!! Its going to be so weird, no work for a whole year at least!! Still Im sure Ill get used to it quick enough :winkwink: Cant wait for my daily doses of old Jezza.

Off to town at lunchtime I think for a lookie and maybe a cheeky pasty seeming I havent eaten much these last few days. No fear of the old witchy ex spotting me today as I have straightened my hair, done me a manicure and have my favourite maternity top on lol.

And i get really painful kicks too, I cant remember them ever being this bad with Phoebe but he makes me gasp sometimes.


----------



## Barbles

Maybe instead of ringing the midwife, check with a pharmacist Tanasha, it could be just thrush or something but they should know if it is or you need to see your M/W. Usually most phamacists are really helpful.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Well ladies it's suddenly hit me how far we've all come together! And how soon we will all be meeting our little ones!! Can't actually wait!! 

Michelle - everything in the property should be fully cleaned but make sure that the carpets and anything else you're unhappy with is mentioned on the inventory or check in. That way your ass is covered :) 

TaNasha - hmmmm haven't had it myself but my sister had it loads god love her and kept having thrush so may be worth talking to midwife/pharmacist and seeing if there's anything you can do about it. Lol my midwife never picks up her phone. Apart from appointments I've only managed to be able to get hold of her by phone once!! The maternity centre I phone for advice must see my number and go 'what does she want now?' lol but I care not a jot. xxx 

Kim - Thats it hun, raise your little boy right from the start lol. Is he going to have a united inspired name? Edwin is nice lol XXX 

Amanda - Sorry to hear about your tough morning - I right fancy a cornish pasty now you've said that ... practically drooling!! xxx

Claire - is SPD where you get pain in your hips and groin sort of areas? I get really deep sharp pains in my groin whenever I try to move... if thats SPD than I truly sympathise with you hun cos mine is just about bareable :( I'm sorry you're in so much pain my lovely :( XXX 

Well I've been researching York and it looks like a really nice place. The crime rate (due to recent events I'm sure you will all understand the importance of this for me!!) is low on the married quarters patch and the community centre is literally down the road and they have coffee mornings and things for the wives and toddler groups for babies too. The shopping centres and amenities all seem good and when I thought about it properly, I only see my family once every 6-8 weeks now and we all manage somehow with that arrangement. I won't be working full time when we move so I'm sure I can visit them every 6-8 wekks and I would be able to stay for a week or two as well. I worked out if my hubby stays in the army until he's 55 I will have made approx 17 house moves in my life lol weird eh? And if I look at a 6 month tour as only 26 weeks it doesn't seem as long.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh i will do. Its little things like on 3 seperate windows the double glazing has broken, so its like condensation in between, my step dad is a carpenter/builder so can fix this in about 15 minutes, but i dont think the landlords would do this, so i hope they dont mind if we do it ourselves. Im just picky lol. 

I was going to get a greggs when i was in town earlier, but thought half 9 was too early for a sausage roll, so now ive settled in to some pasta cheese and beans, odd, but scrummy!

Glad you've done some research, York is a gorgeous city xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Check your tenancy agreement first before you touch anything my lovely as if you repair something in the property you can be liable for it if it then breaks or needs repairing later. Also you need permission from your landlord to perform repairs on the property. I'm sure they won't have any reason to argue over it hun as it will save them a job but you should ask them for their permission first :) xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Well the estate agent said today there shouldnt be a problem changing the carpet if they dont do it, so fingers crossed. The tenants that are in there at the minute dont seem very......house proud, everything was a bit mucky. Cant wait to clean! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh boo to the previosu tenants then!! I hope it all comes up clean and lovely for you to move in hun, you deserve it XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

oh p.s. random question of the day and very much a TMI kinda question... has anybody elses foof swollen up...? xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh me too. Looking forward to making it my own. Im having lime green in the bedroom and plum in the living room. Hehe im far too bored hence the reason im googling 'cushions' lol.

Mine isnt swollen at the minute, but was about 2 weeks ago xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, sounds like SPD :( painful isn't it? I can just manage during the day - I have no choice because of Jayden but at night time it's completely unbearable! I'm gonna beg that they induce me at 37-38 weeks, although I'm not sure they will because I've had a section before. And I have a feeling I'm gonna go before then anyway! Well I hope, lol, I haven't been able to shake the feeling that she's gonna come early.

Glad you enjoyed your lunch Michelle, we had cheese and broccili pasta with butter, soooo good!

When do you finish work now ceecee? Can't be long! This is Jayden's last full week at his childminders so I'm gonna make the most of it and have a lazy day tomorrow, clean the house top-bottom on Thursday and then pack on Friday for going away to Drayton Manor on Saturday, and it's our 2nd wedding anniversary on Sunday! Hope my SPD doesn't play up too much in the car journey, it'll be about 6 hours in the car :wacko: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Mine isn't swollen (well I don't think it is, I can't see it lol) but when I crouch down like a sort of low squat to put washing on etc, it feels like it's gonna bust out my trousers :dohh: Not really sore but it feels HUGE! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today is my last full working day and I finish at half 2 tomorrow and 1 on thursday and then I am finished!! Can't wait to get out of this place lol. 

My foof is most definitely swollen, I noticed it a few days ago as obviously can't see it but when I went for a wee and went to wipe it's quite swollen and sore :( Lol it sounds daft but don't want to mention it to my midwife as a) its probably extremely normal but b) not sure I'm ready to get my foof out for anybody just yet lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Woohoo! Lots of people finishing work this week! If I was still working then friday would be my last day!

Does anyone else have a hairy belly? I don't mean at the bottom, I mean ALL OVER! I have but it's like fine blond hair that sticks up, it's all fuzzy and tickly lol. Even Jayden commented on it lol! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol claire my belly is covered in hair and its dark hair too! Hope it disappears after birth!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh mine is too. Tom finds it funny to call me hairy mary :( I get to see tom on saturday actually, although unfortunately for him i think i left my 'drive' in Leeds hehe. I hope he doesnt mind cuddles! xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

CeeCee- I don't think my foof is swollen although like Claire, I can't even see it anymore :haha: As for names, we are considering Alex :winkwink:

Michelle- love the bed that you've chosen! Hope all the little bits and bobs get fixed/sorted for you.

Just had a weird aubergine/tomato/cheese bake thing for lunch which sounded nice, but has made me feel a bit sicky now. Urgh.

Right, photos- firstly, these are the bits that we've got for bubba so far (excuse the newpaper that OH thoughtfully left in the middle of it all!). Can't wait for his room to be done so I can start putting everything away properly in there.
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









042.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









043.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CeeCee2010

Alex - what a wonderful name!! I'm sure your little man will suit that :) xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Right, now of me: a photo with my OH, on my own, and then last week at Blackburn. In the photos pre-bubba, I was nowhere near my slimmest but felt 'ok' in myself.
 



Attached Files:







32441_392339613854_606783854_4215619_5879811_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









57924_10150429114985001_817945000_14634923_6739362_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









017.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks CeeCee. I just hope he looks like an Alex when he arrives!


----------



## CeeCee2010

You have such a pretty smile Kim!! Your OH is so cute bless him - just want to squeeze his cheeks lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

OOH I like Alex, we also liked Alexandra for a girl for a little while. Good name choice.

My foof is swollen!!!!! Excuse the expression but it feels like Ive had a good going if you know what I mean 'wink wink nudge nudge'. OH was after a bit last night but it felt sore and swollen down there plus I had shooting pains in my cervix so it was a big fat no!! Will have to make up for it later I suppose lol. And I have a hairy belly too but thankfully its quite light so its not too noticable not that anyone ever sees is anyways lol.

Jacob is sat right underneath my ribs today so muchly uncomfortable.

Right I am off for a bit, I gotta do a good few hours of sorting before I go!!!

:happydance:Yay for maternity leave:happydance:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol CeeCee, this is why I'm hoping that our boy will look more like OH but at the 4D scan, he did have a lot of my features- poor kid! 

Thanks Barbles (can I call you Amanda?!). We are swaying towards Alex but our tactic of throwing people off the scent by telling them a whole load of different names hasn't worked out so well as it just meant everyone had an opinion on which one we chose :dohh:

Right, I'm off to see the midwife now. Catch up with you later girls x


----------



## CeeCee2010

You're gorgeous Kim so don't put yourself down!! xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Kim you are gorgeous! And all the other ladies who have posted photos! Its so interesting to see whave everyone looks like! 

I will try to load my 30 week bump photo just now, but I can never attach photos on here, it always needs to go through photobucket, so it might take me awhile!


----------



## Barbles

Of course you can Kim lol xx

Well I think I have tied up most of my loose ends here at work and everything should be in order. I havent sorted through my emails but I cant be arsed really lol.

Ill see if I can get a picture of me to put up, Ill look bloody awful no doubt but Ill have a search. I love having a good nose.


----------



## Barbles

So here is me!!

The first two are from last year when I was at my heaviest :nope: but there are the only recent ones I have on my computer here at work.. I probably weigh about the same now but Im 31 weeks pregnant so actually look thinner in the face.
The one of me on my own was taken the week before I got pregnant.

Cheesy grins in all of them :rofl: can you tell I have had a few vinos in all those pictures?
 



Attached Files:







me and Ross.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









US.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 6









Me.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TaNasha

Love the photos Barbles! Especially the 2nd one!

I cant figure out this photo thing, when i click on the little paperclip it just does nothing! Will try at home tonight.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Amanda - you look gorgeous!! I truly think you have a beautiful face and Phoebe looks so much like you!! Both stunning girls!! XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hi Ladies!

I attempted to have a nap, and I think I fell asleep a wee bit but I'm still shattered :sleep: definately having an early night tonight. I'm going to post my bed annd worst photo :haha:





You can see me in the corner of the bottom one with my blood transfusion drip, I was an absolute state after I had Jayden and I really don't want to end up that way this time! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

These are my best and worst photos (good game you've started here Claire!! lol) My 'best' photos so to speak are where I had lost weight... i.e. the bikini shot and also the shot with me wearing a sandwich board which is the day I met my DH :cloud9: and the worst shots are me in my old office uniform and dressed up for an army night out with ginger hair. They were taken roughly around the same time and both photos worked to motivate me to lose weight!!
 



Attached Files:







Also worst of me.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









Worst photo of me.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









The day I met Matt.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









greece.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I attempted to have a nap, and I think I fell asleep a wee bit but I'm still shattered :sleep: definately having an early night tonight. I'm going to post my bed annd worst photo :haha:
> 
> View attachment 210676
> 
> 
> View attachment 210677
> 
> 
> You can see me in the corner of the bottom one with my blood transfusion drip, I was an absolute state after I had Jayden and I really don't want to end up that way this time! xxx

BTW I think you look gorgeous in both photos sunshine XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, if that's your bad photos then I won't show you any more of mine! :haha: I think you look gorgeous in them all! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee, you're sweet. But telling fibs! :haha: I'm the 1st to admit I looked a state after I had Jayden, even my friends commented on the fact I wasn't 'all there' when they came to visit me, but that was mainly because of the blood loss and I was so anemic (my haemoglobin was 6 and it should have been 11 :dohh:) I do have some 'nice' photos of me just after I had him though lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I hate the one in the army outfit My thighs are probably my least favourite body part lol and the one in my old works uniform its just the way that my shirt is pulling at all the buttons cos its too small for me lol

And get away Claire you look fab in your photos and we already know how foxy your legs are :) XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

This my one of my faves xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> View attachment 210687
> 
> This my one of my faves xxx

Awwww I LOVE this photo sweetie. What a beautiful moment XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Here's a cracker! 37 weeks pregnant with Jayden :rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> View attachment 210695
> 
> Here's a cracker! 37 weeks pregnant with Jayden :rofl: xxx

Now that is a bump sunshine!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

It certainly was! I looked like crap for most of my pregnancy aswell lol but this time I don't seem to be doing so bad, I just have more wrinkles this time round!

Wee word of advice ladies, if you're planning on having any more kids, get pregnant when your kids are still having regular daily naps! Entertaining Jayden all day without a break is utterly killing me! I'm so tired and irritable just now and taking it out on him, even though he's tired too and grumpy so we're clashing like crazy!!! Grrrr xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh bless you both! I hope you get a chill out and don't worry hun we all lose our patience sometimes xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Sorry ladies, I'm on a roll! Except I'm gonna show off Jayden now so you don't have to look at me anymore :haha:











These are every 6 months (there or there abouts lol) xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And that's my gorgeous boy! I have literally thousands of photos on my computer of him lol xxx


----------



## Braven05

Awww, he's so cute!


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG Claire you and Jayden have the same smile !! And the photo of him in a kilt just made my heart melt - god love him what a beautiful handsome boy. Get ready for him breaking hearts when he's older hun!! XXx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I leave you for a couple of hours and you appear to all have fallen madly in love with each other! What are these hormones doing to you girls! hehehe xxx



P.s nice photos ;)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Awww Michelle - we love you too and you haven't even been here! lol xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, you all look so lovely in these photos!
Amanda, you look fabulous :) The photo in the middle is just adorable!
CeeCee- looks like it's impossible to take a bad photo of you! Gorgeous as always.
Claire- you look stunning in that first pic :) Jayden really is a gorgeous little boy. No wonder you have so many photos of him! That bump photo is WOW!!

Midwife appointment went really well. Sample and blood tests clear, iron count fine, blood pressure good, fundal height measuring exactly 31, bubba's heartbeat is perfect and he's now head down. I know he's bound to move again but at least I know he can get in that position ;)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

He's the spitting image of his daddy though! I'll see if I can find a pic of them both together lol x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> Wow, you all look so lovely in these photos!
> Amanda, you look fabulous :) The photo in the middle is just adorable!
> CeeCee- looks like it's impossible to take a bad photo of you! Gorgeous as always.
> Claire- you look stunning in that first pic :) Jayden really is a gorgeous little boy. No wonder you have so many photos of him! That bump photo is WOW!!
> 
> Midwife appointment went really well. Sample and blood tests clear, iron count fine, blood pressure good, fundal height measuring exactly 31, bubba's heartbeat is perfect and he's now head down. I know he's bound to move again but at least I know he can get in that position ;)

Yay glad your MW appt went well hun :) xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Awww matching kilts how cute is that?! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Glad everything is good Kim! My midwife never measured my fundal height or told me which way baby was lying. I know I'm less weeks but I remember it in my last pregnancy. Oh well! Lol.

Ceecee, they had matching kilts at out wedding aswell, the saltire one, was the cutest thing I ever did see :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Barbles

Claire you boy is sooooo cute!!

Not a bad looking bunch of ladies on here if I do say so...possibley the best looking thread on the whole of BnB:winkwink:

And thanks peeps, the middle picture is my favourite too, Phoebe and OH look so lovely, I look like a cheesy hamster but Im happy lol.

I have 45 minutes left of work!!!!!!!!!

Take-away for tea tonight to celebrate me being a free woman, cant decide between a burger or a chicken kebab nom nom nom nom

Glad your MW appt went well Kim. Claire, mine only wrote last week what way baby was lying so maybe she will at your next appointment. And I was measuring 33 weeks at 30+3 but no-one seemed fussed.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Claire :)
Midwife started measuring my fundal height at my last appointment (27+6) but was telling me his position before that. Weird!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Eek, 45 minutes left of work Amanda! I reckon you should do a grand countdown for your last minute ;)


----------



## CeeCee2010

MW only started measuring at 29 weeks but told me which way Jess was lying at 24 weeks! It would appear these pesky midwives have no consistency amongst practices lol


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh Amanda - 5.30pm is nearly upon you!! Today is my last full day too, although half day tomorrow and thursday. I bet you can't wait for the clock to strike half past eh?! XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

Waitin4astork said:


> Eek, 45 minutes left of work Amanda! I reckon you should do a grand countdown for your last minute ;)

I have a countdown clock on my computers desk top :blush: my boss wasn't too happy when he saw it but it cheers me up immensely lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

20 minutes to gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

10 minutes to go....... XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

DONE! Well done Amanda, now a lady or leisure! Well, as much as you can be with a 3year old! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Heeeeyyyyyyy, just been catching up with you all today! I've been out on a site visit all day which has been a nice change from the office I must admit. It was with my favourite client too so basically I've had a nice day AND it counts as a working day for my countdown!!

Barbles I am SO jealous that you're finishing today, hurray for that! What are you going to do with yourself?! I've got to plough on until 8th July, blimmin' 'eck. 

You all look lovely in your photos and I think it is only right that Jayden and Phoebe get married.

Michelle - check with your landlords everything that you do to the property, they most probably won't care but cover your own bottom! The last rented place I lived in was a bit grotty to start with but a good clean got it looking ship-shape in no time.

Re. foofs, yes I've noticed mine is a bit swollen. It didn't seem to affect my waxing last week though thankfully! 

And thanks for the 100% vote on Sophia, I'm still undecided but it does help to gather opinion! I was leaning towards Jennifer because it's Welsh and I wanted a Welsh name but Sophia is also a bit exotic and I like that too... think we might just have to wait and see who pops out at the end! 

Photos...hmm... I generally need to rely on my wedding ones due to the professional make up and nice dress!! One of my favourites:
[URL=https://img155.imageshack.us/i/wed83.jpg/][IMG]https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4984/wed83.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

On my tod:
[URL=https://img204.imageshack.us/i/c10e.jpg/][IMG]https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5521/c10e.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Close up, I have wonky teeth so apols:
[URL=https://img853.imageshack.us/i/wed75.jpg/][IMG]https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7718/wed75.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

My brother, who looks like a bloody male model in all his photos and thus ruins it for the rest of us!
[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/wed109.jpg/][IMG]https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2002/wed109.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

At my friend's wedding in November, the night my kiddo was conceived - tee hee:
[URL=https://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc01632d.jpg/][IMG]https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/3631/dsc01632d.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Bumpo at 24 weeks - I've looked fat on them all ever since:
[URL=https://img18.imageshack.us/i/24weeks.jpg/][IMG]https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/3374/24weeks.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Vicki, you're gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I made a right mess of the uploading but you get the picture (literally)! No idea why my brother is ten times bigger than all the others. Probably matches his ego, ha!


----------



## Barbles

haha thanks for the countdown ladies.

I am a free women!!!! :happydance:

And my Yummy Mummy changing bag finally arrived today so its been a cracking day all round :happydance:

Watching Scream now, love this film.

Your photos are lovely Vickie, I cant wait until I have some actual wedding photos. Once Jacob is here I will start the wedding ticker lol. Two years to go......


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning ladies! 

How is the bag Barbles? Tom said he would get me one as an early birthday present so im contemplating it.

How is everybody today? I have the midwife at 10.20, then im getting my hair done woooooo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello gorgeous ladies!! 

Vicki - you're stunning in your pics hun!! You really are gorgeous :) Love your dress too!! 

Barbles - Yay to being a free woman and your change bag turning up! I have a total of 9 hours and 50 working hours left lol 5 hours 20 today and 4 hours 30 tomorrow!! It's already dragging though lol xxx

Michelle - ooh what you doing to your hair?? I had mine all cut off last time I went a few weeks ago! DH came home and said "You appear to have lost 7 inches of hair" lol at least he noticed!!! Now he's got used to it though he loves it :) xxx 

Well I hope everybody is ok this fine morning :) Dh told me last night that the people from York had rang again and want an answer tomorrow to whether he will be accepting the job or not.... so .... we are off to YORK in MARCH! I must admit now I've got my head around the idea I'm a little bit excited and I figure nowhere can be worse than where we are now! I hate it here I really do. 

So todays random question - whats the most useful thing you've found you can do (other than the obvious!!) during pregnancy?? I have found that I can use my feet to pick up items off the floor lol DH refers to them as my 'monkey feet' lol it totally saves bending down!! Although DH still has to massage my feet and paint my toenails lol I can't do that with my own feet!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive always been a feet-pickerupper kind of of person, so that talent comes in useful! But other than that i have no other useful talents i dont think. 

Well ive always wanted my hair long, i think ive been growing it for about 10 years, and its only recently people have started saying that my hair has grown, soooooooooooooooo im going to get it cut off hehe. Im having a medium kind of bob, not too short, but havnt had my hair cut since august last year! 

Just designing my babies room for the house, its already part lilac in the nursery (lucky im not having a boy) so im going to get some pink and lilac flower wall stickers, found some on ebay - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINYL-WALL-W...lpaper&var=&hash=item870b0c0d20#ht_2478wt_905. Im sure i should be looking at more useful things tho hehe. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Morning!!!!

My first day of maternity leave has thus gone like this...

woke at 8.30am, realised i have to get Phoebe at nursery for 9 eekk!! Wake sleeping beauty and chuck some breakfast down her, get her dressed and get her there just in time

A cheeky stop at Maccy Ds for some pancakes and coffee.

Now im on the sofa watching Jezza munching out. Its looks a good'un today.

Good times so far... :haha:

I will do a bit of housework after Jezza lol

The bag is lovely Michelle, I am in love with it :flower: its currently on my front room table so I can admire it from the sofa and Im washing up Jacobs 'coming home' outfit today just so I can put it in there.

Dont think I have discovered any talents really, though I did paint my toenails at the weekend so I can still reach them.

Im wishing the hours away for you CeeCee xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

It is a good'un. A nice lesbian couple to start the day, and now some gangsterrrrrrr girl. I have doubts about my parenting skills sometimes, im sure they will vanish after seeing her hehe. Eeeeeeeeeee midwife in half an hour. Best get my gladrags on xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Morning Ladies!

Oohh Michelle, update a pic when you get your hair done! Sounds lovely :)

Glad you're feeling better about the move Ceecee, I'll be able to come and visit you if you're not too far away :haha:

Amanda, that sounds like my morning (well, except the McDonalds lol) - are you as confused as me with Jezza?! I think I'm following, it's just a bit of a backwards story lol. I really need to get my house sorted! Getting stuck into my washing this morning, my basket is full :dohh: and I hate that. Really want to get things organised in this house, everything has it's palce, it's just that things seem to end up everywhere and I can't keep on top of it. This is Jayden's last full week at his childminders so from next week there'll only be out 1 day so need to rest and get everything sorted in that one day, so I figure if I can get it mainly done this week it won't take much to organise later on! It's these boys in this house that keep messing it up! :rofl: Alan is worse than Jayden! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My biggest talent in pregnancy?! Does still being able to walk count?! :rofl: Nah, I don't think I've really got any, I keep losing talents rather than gaining them xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG Barbles, how jealous am I! Mainly of the McD's breakfast I think, yum! It would have to be a McMuffin for me, maybe with a hash brown. 

You'll all note I pretty much only rolled out the wedding photos, two hours with a hair and make up woman saved me! Although my mum put my veil in wrong so the hair was falling out before I even got into church. My dress is the best thing I've ever put on and as befits it, it is now dumped, unwashed, in a corner of what is to be the nursery. Nice. 

I've had horrendous toothache for three days now, today it feels a tad better but the tooth is still really tender and I just know there is something seriously wrong and decayed with it! My entire mouth was throbbing yesterday. Had some paracetamol but don't want to take too many - also don't want to go to the dentist until my exemption card comes through and in case he does something that will hurt with no anaesthetic! 

Michelle, go for the chop! And I have no preggo talents other than occasionally still being able to get off the sofa unassisted. Told husband the other day he was going to have to paint my toenails, he is horrified! 

Breastfeeding 'class' tonight on the NCT course, I'm going it alone and hoping that someone actually talks to me. Figured that husband was more useful in work earning money and to be fair there's not a lot of breastfeeding he can actually do anyway!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls :)

Vicki, your photos are gorgeous! Wow, we have some proper photogenic girls in this limbo thread! How on earth haven't you had your exemption certificate yet?! I had mine before I had my 12 week scan- it even has my original EDD on it! 

Michelle- those flower wall stickers are gorgeous :) Esme is going to be one lucky girl. And I agree with Claire- make sure you get a pic up on here when you've had your hair done :winkwink:

CeeCee- glad to hear you're feeling positive about York now. It really is a beautiful city. I haven't been for ages but I really fancy going now!!

Amanda- sounds like you're having a good morning (apart from the rushing at the start!). Ooh, I could just eat a Sausage Mcmuffin now!

I'm off work today too so I'm currently still in my pjs lol :blush: Going out later to Trafford Centre once OH is back from work, so I will have to get dressed then I suppose unless there's a chance I can rock pink and orange stripey jammies :haha:
Well, I don't think baby is going to be head down still now- he's been turning and rolling like mad this morning! 
As for special talents, my current one is actually being able to get out of bed! It's really high so I'm pretty much having to roll out of it now already!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Amanda - ooh so jealous lol you chill out and enjoy your leave - plenty of time for housework later lol xxx

Michelle - definitely get a picture up I wanna se what the new do looks like!! xxx 

Vicki - Lol my hubbys first attempts at toe nails painting were shoddy however he's got so much better at it now :) He pampers my feet every sunday night for me lol first he takes off the old polish, then massages my feet, then paints toe nails and then he massages my feet with my fave blueberry body butter from the body shop :) xxx

Kim - I deffo think you should go out in your pyjamas... old age and pregnancy are the only times we can get away with being slightly eccentric ha ha make the most of it. I went to the chippy theh other night in my slippers, a pair of long black pyjama bottoms and DH's a team t shirt lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Well ladies, this is my last week of Jayden being at his childminders 2 and a half days so I was planning on getting my full house pretty much organised. But my childminder has just called to say that her daughter has scarlet fever, but I can still send Jayden even though it's contagious. You can only catch it from saliva and he won't be near her even though she'll be in the house. So now I'm in 2 minds, should I send him so I can have the time to myself and get the house completely gutted, or should I keep him at home even though I need to pay £50 aswell. Obviously I don't want him to get scarlet fever but the chances of catching it is minimal....... HELP! Lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I think Mr CeeCee potentially has a post-army career as a beautician?! My husband laughed then went and got one of his painting brushes from the room we're decorating at the moment, he said if I stuck my foot in front of the wall he'd just give it a going-over at the same time. Ha! It sounds like York is looking a bit better too, really glad about that - it is such a lovely place, and you have Harrogate and Leeds nearby too. If I ever had to move to 'That' side of the Pennines it would be to York/Harrogate.

Well now we've got Barbles sorted out with her changing bag I'm having a dilemma of my own. I want a Pacapod but don't know which one - I like the charcoal Napier but wonder whether I should get a Portland so daddy can use it too, and it's probably a bit more roomy. Thoughts?! Link:

https://www.pacapod.com/shop/

I don't particularly plan on using it as a handbag as well so it's less important that there's room for my stuff but I want it to be as useful/practical as possible otherwise! The Napier is bigger than it looks on there - the idea is that I don't get something I can over-stuff but which still has enough room for feeding bits, changing bits and some toys. I'm worried I'm going for style over substance!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I've looked after my sister before when she had scarlet fever and I didn't catch it but it's got to be a decision that you're comfortable and happy with hun. Lol I think thats why I have the immune system of an ox because because my sister has had pretty every bug known to man and I've either had it or helped nurse her through it lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> I think Mr CeeCee potentially has a post-army career as a beautician?! My husband laughed then went and got one of his painting brushes from the room we're decorating at the moment, he said if I stuck my foot in front of the wall he'd just give it a going-over at the same time. Ha! It sounds like York is looking a bit better too, really glad about that - it is such a lovely place, and you have Harrogate and Leeds nearby too. If I ever had to move to 'That' side of the Pennines it would be to York/Harrogate.
> 
> Well now we've got Barbles sorted out with her changing bag I'm having a dilemma of my own. I want a Pacapod but don't know which one - I like the charcoal Napier but wonder whether I should get a Portland so daddy can use it too, and it's probably a bit more roomy. Thoughts?! Link:
> 
> https://www.pacapod.com/shop/
> 
> I don't particularly plan on using it as a handbag as well so it's less important that there's room for my stuff but I want it to be as useful/practical as possible otherwise! The Napier is bigger than it looks on there - the idea is that I don't get something I can over-stuff but which still has enough room for feeding bits, changing bits and some toys. I'm worried I'm going for style over substance!

:rofl: my hubby as a beautician? that has absolutel tickled me lol I'm crying with laughter at my desk - thank god the boss it out lol. 

Personally I prefer the Napier in charcoal but just me :) xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Well ladies, this is my last week of Jayden being at his childminders 2 and a half days so I was planning on getting my full house pretty much organised. But my childminder has just called to say that her daughter has scarlet fever, but I can still send Jayden even though it's contagious. You can only catch it from saliva and he won't be near her even though she'll be in the house. So now I'm in 2 minds, should I send him so I can have the time to myself and get the house completely gutted, or should I keep him at home even though I need to pay £50 aswell. Obviously I don't want him to get scarlet fever but the chances of catching it is minimal....... HELP! Lol xxx

It's still pretty contagious though I think? And is it not 'catchable' from droplets in the air as well as saliva (I presume Jayden and the daughter will not be snogging any time soon!)? Ooh, it's a toughie. Part of me thinks to play it safe and not risk him catching it and you then having to look after him whilst he's sick as well as trying to sort stuff out pre-baby, but the other part thinks maybe risk it for a biscuit whilst you've still got chance - he's going to be at home anyway for most of the time after this week so you'll still be looking after him, sick or not - although obviously ideally not! Argh! I don't know either! Lol, no use!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

See, I'm not in the group of people that tend to get it, so even if Jayden did somehow catch it, it shouldn't affect me. I don't want to seem completely selfish in saying that I want him at his childminders so I can have time to myself, it's not that at all. The risk of him actually getting it is pretty low because he won't be directly with her daughter. The main risk to pregnant women is a fever, and then it's mainly in early pregnancy. I've asked hubby and just waiting on his reply xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki_g said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, this is my last week of Jayden being at his childminders 2 and a half days so I was planning on getting my full house pretty much organised. But my childminder has just called to say that her daughter has scarlet fever, but I can still send Jayden even though it's contagious. You can only catch it from saliva and he won't be near her even though she'll be in the house. So now I'm in 2 minds, should I send him so I can have the time to myself and get the house completely gutted, or should I keep him at home even though I need to pay £50 aswell. Obviously I don't want him to get scarlet fever but the chances of catching it is minimal....... HELP! Lol xxx
> 
> It's still pretty contagious though I think? And is it not 'catchable' from droplets in the air as well as saliva (I presume Jayden and the daughter will not be snogging any time soon!)? Ooh, it's a toughie. Part of me thinks to play it safe and not risk him catching it and you then having to look after him whilst he's sick as well as trying to sort stuff out pre-baby, but the other part thinks maybe risk it for a biscuit whilst you've still got chance - he's going to be at home anyway for most of the time after this week so you'll still be looking after him, sick or not - although obviously ideally not! Argh! I don't know either! Lol, no use!Click to expand...

It is a toughy isn't it? Lol, I must be awful at home cos he loves going to his childminders. The other thing aswell is her husband will be at home to take care of their daughter and Kim (childminder) takes the kids to the local toddlers groups. So he'll be out the house in the morning anyhoo. AArrrgh! I wish she'd just said, look don't come rather than giving me the choice lol xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Argh Claire, that is a dilemma. Hate is when people give you the choice like that- I'm indecisive at the best of times! I think once you get a response from your OH, that'll help to make up your mind.

CeeCee- if your OH is planning on being a beautician, please send him around here to do my toenails! I can't even think of letting my OH loose on my toenails- it definitely wouldn't end well!

Vicki- both bags are gorgeous! I'm being really stingy about our changing bags though. I REALLY wanted the Yummy Mummy one even though I knew OH wouldn't use it, so he's just going to use the free one from Boots instead ;)


----------



## Vicki_g

Send him on the basis she said it was ok, then if he gets it sue her ass! I am one of life's risk-takers (not always successful) so I think I'd just send him and then have to deal with the consequences if it didn't work out so well. And you're not selfish at all! We all love (or will love) our kids but my God, a day without them would I'm sure be amazing!

One of my colleagues here has apparently come down with mumps and viral meningitis! Unfortunately I have too much work to do to avoid the office so am just banking on the fact that I've had both of them before and I think I had the MMR when I was younger anyway!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Crikey Vicki - you sound like my sister there! Impressive list of illnesses you've had lol Fingers crossed the ill people stay away from you!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Well the hubby was useful! His reply - 'I wouldn't this week just to be sure but its up2u huni xxxxx' Well that's useful :dohh: Lol, I think I normally would just say yeah he'll be fine and send him, but we're going away this weekend and REALLY don't want him to be ill. When we went to Drayton Manor/ThomasLand last year he ended up with a sickness bug and wasn't really himself so I want him to enjoy it. But it'd just be my luck that I don't send him and he gets ill anyway :dohh: Oh I hate making decisions! Lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And vicki, that is impressive! I think the worse illness/disease I've had is chickenpox and I don't even remember that lol. I've been ill a few times but nothing too serious (touch wood) so I can't even imagine how bad it must be to have anything like that xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Haha! I had two weeks off school with mumps, I was about 5 though so I only missed two weeks of playing in a sandpit. The viral meningitis was awful, I literally felt like my brain was going to explode out of my head. The membranes of my brain were swelling! We spent a Sunday night in an emergency doctors who gave me the choice of trying some sort of anti-inflammatory first and then going to hospital or just going to hospital anyway - I chose the first and in fact never needed to go to hospital at all! Amaze! And I only had a day off work. My boss at the time was a twatbag and rang me at home to complain that I wasn't in. The next morning I went in but via the HR chap to complain about him (which had no effect whatsoever). I was a trainee solicitor, so far down the office food chain that even the illegal immigrant cleaner looked at me like I'd been scraped off her shoe. Ever since that episode 6 years ago I've caught next to nothing - I'm sure it boosted my immune system to an off-the-scale level!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol men are USELESS at making decisions I think you've got to go with your gut instinct hun. Maybe you could drop him off at the childrens centre when the childminder gets there and pick him up from there too... that way he has no contact with her daughter whatsoever but gives you a couple of hours to do stuff? Maybe a compromise might work?? 

Worst thing I've had.... probably the swine flu I had over xmas and new year... felt rough as a badgers bumhole lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Wow vicki! Imagine going back after 1 day off, that's mental lol. Ok, I've just been googling scarlet fever, although Kim said it was Scarlatina, and found that Scarlatina is a MILD form or scarlet fever. So should I send him?? xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyyy!!! How is everyone! Urgh such a busy week so far! I cant wait for work to end woooooooooo! Almost 2 more weeks!!!! 

OK time to catch up! 

Rachy you are adorable as a baby!!!!!!!!! Il have to get a baby pic of me from the mother! Be good to compare to little haydn when he makes an appearance too! And love the piccies too your stunning and so much cute stuff you have bought!!!! 

LOOOL MRPOP at the pink dildo dress!!!!!! I want to see it!! Compare it to the colour of my rabbit !!! (which hasn&#8217;t seen the light of day for 6 months LOL! 

Barbles &#8211; hope your feeling better!! Gawd weve got this to come, catching bugs from our constantly ill babas lol! I hope Haydn is like Damien from the omen&#8230;..never sick minus the devil but lol! 

Ceecee so sorry about stella :cry: and what a nightmare situ with OH&#8217;s job :S:S its all dropped on you hasn&#8217;t it! so what are you going to do, move? Im sure there will be the answer to this as I go on in the thread catching up! Oooh ok ive just seen your terms of accepting the move &#8211; totally reasonable! Ok and now ive got on to your research of York and it sounds fab!! 

Michelle congrats on the moving in date! What is wrong with us limbo ladies all moving house!!!!! My tenants are moving out today so I start the packing and moving home tomorrow yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Cant wait to sort through all my baby stuff which is in black sacks n boxes at the mo! 

Vicki &#8211; I prefer Sophia Marie :)

EEEEK barbles &#8211; yay to last day at work yday!!!!!!!! So jelous! 

Tanasha 100% call the MW if you haven&#8217;t already!!! I don&#8217;t care if im nagging my MW beter to be safe hun! 

How can you see your foof is swollen?! I haven&#8217;t seen mine for ages LOL! Id def mention it though hun?just incase! 

Kim loving your pics &#8211; you have so much stuff!!!!!!! Loving alex too! 

OOOh yay best and worst pics! OK here is my best pic &#8211; it was for this photoshoot thing I did which was free but then they try to make you buy the pics (which I didn&#8217;t hehehe) I loved the makeup they did though! 

https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2664/besttjp.jpg

I cant find the pic where im at my worst, probs coz I untagged it on faceybook but heres another hideous one PPP 

https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4281/worst.jpg

WOOOWWW Claire your bump is so big with Jayden!!!! How uncomfortable was you!!!!!!! and jayden is gorgeous!!!!!!!! Looks so happy!!!!! 

HAHAHAH ceecee! You made me chuckle! I use my feet to pick things up anyways, chris calls me a monkey! Ummm most useful thing hmmmmm........let me think about it n get back to yuo lol! ]

Ohjhhh u envy all of you sat watching jezza!!!!! I cant wait to join you girls in 2 weeks!!!! 

Vicki ive got the same class, and im the same, most probs going alone as OH is working! My mum saw my comment about it on FB though on my friends wall and has offered to come as it is also the unit tour after the class so fingers crossed that will reduce the stares!!! 

OK catch up done!!!! Yay! 

SOOOO my tenants move out today yaaaaay! Inventory ppl in tomorrow morning so we will be moving in as of tomorrow evening yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! The time hasw finally come! I cant wait to sort through all my stuff! There so much of it!!!!!!!!!!! 

I had my first late late night in pregnancy at the weekend! We had a gathering and i didn&#8217;t go t bed till 3am zzzzzzzzzzzzz! Sooooo the next day i was dead! i felt like i had a hangover and i didn&#8217;t even drink! My body was playing trickery on me! I had a migraine all day and it didn&#8217;t go on Monday either so i stayed in bed till 12ish and then went to work! Still get the odd headache here n there which i will mention to the midwife at the class tonight to make sure its ok! 

Poor chris, its his bday on Saturday and we are spending it unpacking hehe! We did havce the party last weekend to cover for this but i also feel bad! Maybe we can get a curry and il treat him to some on the top nookie LOOOOOL! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> Haha! I had two weeks off school with mumps, I was about 5 though so I only missed two weeks of playing in a sandpit. The viral meningitis was awful, I literally felt like my brain was going to explode out of my head. The membranes of my brain were swelling! We spent a Sunday night in an emergency doctors who gave me the choice of trying some sort of anti-inflammatory first and then going to hospital or just going to hospital anyway - I chose the first and in fact never needed to go to hospital at all! Amaze! And I only had a day off work. My boss at the time was a twatbag and rang me at home to complain that I wasn't in. The next morning I went in but via the HR chap to complain about him (which had no effect whatsoever). I was a trainee solicitor, so far down the office food chain that even the illegal immigrant cleaner looked at me like I'd been scraped off her shoe. Ever since that episode 6 years ago I've caught next to nothing - I'm sure it boosted my immune system to an off-the-scale level!

I had mumps when i was like 16 odd! it was disgusting i looked like a hamster LOL!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yay i think that was officially my longest bnb post LOL x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, I had swine flu almost 2 years ago but it wasn't very severe, more like the normal flu but because swine flu was about at the time it was disagnosed as that. At the same time, Jayden broke his collar bone :( so Alan had his work cut out looking after us both! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol there's a surefire way to tell if I'm really ill and thats when I start hallucinating lol When I had swine flu I was telling matt that there were boxes falling on my head and I was trying to move out of the way of them but that the pressure on my head was making it explode lmao. He thought I'd gone nuts - then he took my temperature and it was 39 and so he threw me in a freezing cold shower at 3am lol Swine flu I can officially say sucked lol. 

Samira that was a bloody long post lol but glad you've caught up and all is well - that second picture is freaky girl!! But so unfair how gorgeous you look in the first pic. Lol I think Chris will settle for a curry and nookie for his birthday. DH gets excited if I threaten to get my boobs out these days lol bless him.


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone... there's a lot to catch up on!! Didnt get to read everything but skimmed over some... pics are gorgeous... and Jayden is such a cutie! Love his smile!

So i was on my way to work yesterday when I had another episode. Underground staff said I had a 'fit' and so the paramedics insisted on taking me to the hospital, I honestly thought I was ok to carry on with my journey in to work!

I spent the WHOLE day in hosiptal! They wanted to keep me in but I didnt see the need for it, the doctor said I was fine and she doesn't think it was a proper seizure, baby is fine, tests and checks came back fine... except that they found some protein in urine sample (possible infection?? no burning though!)

They also put a cannula in my hand!!! I didnt want it and they actually wrote that in my notes! Something along the lines of I needed a lot of convincing! But how can the doctor tell me I didnt have a fit but then turn around and say you need a cannula in case you have another fit and need medication??? It was f***ing painful too!

I had an ECG done which was normal and for completeness I need to go back for an EEG (have no idea what the letters mean!)

Phew... so how is everyone else?

Sorry about the rant but I was so frustrated at not being told what was going on and kept waiting... I started crying and told DH that I wanted him to take me home :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh Yasmin! I think you really need to leave work and chill out! That sounds really scary, fitting?! Definitely doing too much. You poor wee soul :( xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Hi everyone... there's a lot to catch up on!! Didnt get to read everything but skimmed over some... pics are gorgeous... and Jayden is such a cutie! Love his smile!
> 
> So i was on my way to work yesterday when I had another episode. Underground staff said I had a 'fit' and so the paramedics insisted on taking me to the hospital, I honestly thought I was ok to carry on with my journey in to work!
> 
> I spent the WHOLE day in hosiptal! They wanted to keep me in but I didnt see the need for it, the doctor said I was fine and she doesn't think it was a proper seizure, baby is fine, tests and checks came back fine... except that they found some protein in urine sample (possible infection?? no burning though!)
> 
> They also put a cannula in my hand!!! I didnt want it and they actually wrote that in my notes! Something along the lines of I needed a lot of convincing! But how can the doctor tell me I didnt have a fit but then turn around and say you need a cannula in case you have another fit and need medication??? It was f***ing painful too!
> 
> I had an ECG done which was normal and for completeness I need to go back for an EEG (have no idea what the letters mean!)
> 
> Phew... so how is everyone else?
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I was so frustrated at not being told what was going on and kept waiting... I started crying and told DH that I wanted him to take me home :(

Awww hugs hun :hugs: sorry to hear you had another funny turn. The EEG (Electroencephalography) is a test they do on your scalp, works basically teh same as an ECG. I've had them done too as I was having the same symptoms as you about 2 years ago... maybe a little bit further back?? I just kept passing out with no warning and I would be completely unconscious for up to ten minutes. I had EEG's, ECG's, Cat scans, MRI scans, Lumbar punctures, etc you name it I had it and in the end it was apparently to do with extreme flash migraines and as I experienced it my body wouldn't know how to cope with it and just shut down, almost like it would with a fit but without actually fitting. Touch wood I had about 6 months of that but haven't had any more episodes since. My doctor couldn't even prescribe anything as it wasn't like I could pre-empt the attack it would be here and then I would be on the floor lol. It can be to do with excess hormones though I believe and if you're only experiencing it now it may be due to extra pregnancy hormones causing it?? 

I really hope they figure out whats causing it hun and that they can sort it out for you. I'm always here if you want a chat xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I have 6 days of work left and manager said I can change my hours to reduce the stress of travelling during rush hour... I agreed that it might help to do that. I wish I could just stop working but I think my manager needs me and the doctors didnt say I cant work cos all my tests come up fine. Anyways DH said he will drive me into work instead now.

I have today off... feel bored already. Tried daytime tv but now what else is there?


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks guys... DH gets so worried when I call him in the morning now!

It's strange sometimes how your body gets ill and does things but doctors cant figure it out... In this day and age you always expect answers to every problems to just be there.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

yasmin13 said:


> I have 6 days of work left and manager said I can change my hours to reduce the stress of travelling during rush hour... I agreed that it might help to do that. I wish I could just stop working but I think my manager needs me and the doctors didnt say I cant work cos all my tests come up fine. Anyways DH said he will drive me into work instead now.
> 
> I have today off... feel bored already. Tried daytime tv but now what else is there?

Aw well at least that's something. We're here during the day, that should keep you amused :thumbup: Lol.

Reached a decision - I'm keeping Jayden at home. The deciding factor? I don't have to pay the childminder after all :blush: Good god, I sound like the worlds worst mum but if I had to pay I'd probably have sent him. Now I feel awful! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

yasmin13 said:


> Thanks guys... DH gets so worried when I call him in the morning now!
> 
> It's strange sometimes how your body gets ill and does things but doctors cant figure it out... In this day and age you always expect answers to every problems to just be there.

Lol I went for a wee the other night and screamed for DH because there was a huge spider on the wall lol he thought I'd gone into labour ha ha I think hubby's get scared whenever we speak to them at this stage :) huge big hugs to you hun :hugs: I hope the episodes stop for you xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> I have 6 days of work left and manager said I can change my hours to reduce the stress of travelling during rush hour... I agreed that it might help to do that. I wish I could just stop working but I think my manager needs me and the doctors didnt say I cant work cos all my tests come up fine. Anyways DH said he will drive me into work instead now.
> 
> I have today off... feel bored already. Tried daytime tv but now what else is there?
> 
> Aw well at least that's something. We're here during the day, that should keep you amused :thumbup: Lol.
> 
> Reached a decision - I'm keeping Jayden at home. The deciding factor? I don't have to pay the childminder after all :blush: Good god, I sound like the worlds worst mum but if I had to pay I'd probably have sent him. Now I feel awful! xxxClick to expand...

Don't be silly hun!! It was a tough call and you thankfully had the decision taken out of your hands in a way xxx Don't feel bad XXX


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh Yasmin you need a break! I think you should chill out and take it easy for the rest of your pregnancy sweety!

I will take a photo in a minute ladies :)

Eeeeeeeeeee samira that sounds fun, i bet you cant wait to get moved in and sorting out the babies room! xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I just need to think of something to do with him and get on with my cleaning and organising today!!! Upstairs is tidy, just need to hoover and clean the bathroom and then start on downstairs lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Cleaning...hmmm I havent done that yet... I should get some done today. DH isnt here till tomorrow. I just polished off the last of the cheesecake... passion fruit, mango and raspberry one! Haha I wonder how much is baby and how much is just fat from over indulging!


----------



## Rachyroux

Aftnoon lovely ladies! Just wanted to ask how you all are, as my brain has collapsed despite trying to catch up and read lots of pages back I can't seem to remember much. I will properly catch up another time but I am however now off to start packing things away in my room. As long as the paperwork goes through fine at the renting company we move out a week today, EEEK. So I shall have to love you and leave you but willl be back on once everything is a bit less hectic.
Lots of love :) xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Arrrrrrrrrr rach thats so exciting isnt it! Are you moving to a house or a flat? Thats a very good point, when i move out i wont have the internet set up for a while booooooooooo xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I sooooooooooooooo just took the dog for a walk and fed the chickens and i am SO tired now. xxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck Rachy! SO exciting for you :)

Blimey Yasmin- you really are going through it aren't you? Poor thing :( I guess no news is good news but it must be frustrating that they can't seem to tell you what's going on.

Samira- that first photo of you is sickeningly gorgeous! Can't wait to see you in the magazine soon! Bet you can't wait to get moved back into your home :)

Claire- glad you made your decision in the end. Probably best to be on the safe side if you're busy this weekend too. What is it with blokes that always leave the decisions up to us though?!

Vicki- blimey, you've had a lot to deal with, illness-wise! Same with you CeeCee and the swine 'flu! Think the worst I've had was food poisioning last September (from Gordon Ramsey's place at Heathrow Airport!). I lost a stone in about 10 days and by the time the tests showed that I had food poisoning, it was too late to admit me to hospital- but apparently that's where I should have been!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello hello limbo ladies!!!!
I was away for a few days over easter and then I lost you!!!!! :cry: had no idea where the thread had gone! Finally I found it in groups but since then I have been trying to catch up and I've only made it to page 106! So please forgive me for disappearing and also please forgive me if I have missed something really important that's going on for one of you... I will catch up eventually!!!

News as it stands on page 106 (and very sorry if anything has changed since!!)

CeeCee I'm so sorry about Stella fur baby, I can't imagine how gutting that must have been for you but remember you've done the right thing by her and ats very selfless of you! Loved the Limbo poem too and on page106 you are just about to have it out with your boss about your back pay (it's like a soap reading this thread!!) hope it went well hon!!

Michelle - 5 times!! Wahooo hehe (sorry I know ages ago for you now but I couldn't let that one slide by without comment!!!)

Samira, Rachy, Vicky & All those moving house - hope it's all gone / going well. Was so chuffed for you Rachy when your family helped out with your deposit and hope you sorted out the hob saga samira and are back in your lovely home?

Barbles! Hello!! not spotted too much going on for you on page 106 but hopeeverythings going well

Claire, don't care what you say those are a fine pair of pins you're rocking!!!

Ummm, what else... Ohhh I know - Pizza Express is my fav, mmmm bruscetta!!! Yay for hen nights, I loved mine and did the dare cards too, sooo much fun! Ummm, I know I have forgotten loads, please forgive me ladies!!!

Happy to be back, hope you're all happy to have me :blush:

Heather xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Heather (nice to know your real name!), there you are! You know, I was actually wondering where you'd got to just this morning but I'm very rarely on the 3rd tri boards so haven't looked for you, forgive me? Lol. I'm in here every day without fail and still can't keep up so don't worry about it :flower: Hope you're well xxx
 
I've done ALL my upstairs :happydance: bathroom is clean, rooms are tidy and organised and I hoovered! My back is sore now but it's not too bad :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hiya Heather :)

This thread is mad for how quickly it moves along! At least there's always plenty of news to catch up on lol.


----------



## Hopefulheath

Arhhhh thanks lovelies  :hugs: it's good to be back! And be careful with all that cleaning Claire, I over did it at the weekend and ended up light headed and with a sore back for 2 days :dohh:


----------



## Barbles

Nice to see you back Heather, nothing much ever happens to me haha :haha:

good luck with your move Rachel.

hope you feel better soon Yasmin.

Urg I am in pain, dunno what the little lad is up to but Ive got serious pain shooting down my groin/inside leg and he is twisting and turning so Im getting shooting pains just above my foof. Just done a quick clean up before OH gets home and it just about killed me. Plus my boobies are big and heavy and painy.

I think Im getting to the stage where Im quite ready to have a baby, I mean obviously not right now, i want him to be big and healthy but I know the uncomfortableness is going to get worse and I just want him to be here now.

Sorry to be a moaning minny :blush:

And i had this big gooey maltesars milkshake earlier and its made me feel a bit sicky - eyes bigger than my belly (well maybe not at the moment but you get the idea :haha:)


----------



## xxMichellexx

I am in a horrible mood thanks to Stupid HSBC!!! My phone stopped working, the direct debit hadnt come out to pay my bill, soooooooo i try to pay by card but nooooooooo this isnt working. So i think 'silly o2' then i go to tesco, ohhhhhhhhhhh and my card isnt working, so i get cash out but it just spits my card back out, sooooooo i go to hsbc and they say 'sorry, were not sure why its not working' we will send you a new card, should be about TEN BLOODY DAYS. argh. So i say can i get cash out - answer is no. Blergh. So i cant pay my phone bill or get cash out. Luckily my boyfriend is paying my phone bill and i will pay him back, but i cant buy anything online and i really want to :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

p.s Hi Heather :) xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, if you dont have your card you should be able to go into the branch with ID and lift money! I needed new cards last year because someone managed to get my details and tried to take 1.5k from my account. Luckily I didn't have it in there and they blocked the transactions but I could go into the branch and get money. Also, I lost the card this year and was able to lift money in branch.

Hope you're feeling better today Amanda, I'm with you on the pain front, done waaaay too much yesterday and was in agony last night :( 

So, yesterday when Jayden got home from his childminders (a different one to scarlet fever daughter lol) he went upstairs for the toilet and he said 'I'm cleaning the bath' and I thought that he was using his sponge. But I went up and he was using my bathroom spray and said 'I need a drink' and asked if he'd put it in his mouth and he said yes. I checked his breath and it didn't smell like it but it was on his chin (luckily it wasn't a 'with bleach' one but man did I shit myself) so I took him downstairs and made him down half a pint of water, spoke to him about it and he was fine! Had his dinner and went to bed and I forgot all about it. Woke up at 12 and was sick, but his dinner was still lumpy (sorry, not the best thing to read in the morning lol) so I assumed it was because he had a late dinner and never settled so sent him back to bed. 2 minutes later he was freaking out and saying someone was talking to him in his bed!!! But he calmed down and fell asleep. This morning when he woke up I said 'what made you sick last night?' and he said 'the skoosh' and it took a minute to realise what he was meaning! I truly think it was a co-incidence that he was sick but hopefully it's taught him a lesson, never to touch bathroom products, even though I've told him a million times :dohh: 

So this is my bad mummy confession of the day and trust me, you all will have them one day :rofl: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Morning ladies!! 

Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your cash card Michelle - If you take ID to the bank you can withdraw money over the counter. Just take your passport or driving license and you should be able to do it no problems. I had to do it when I lost my one card and was waiting for my joint account card to come through just after I got married :) xxx

Heather - YAY!!! My pestering you worked and you are back!! Mwahahahaha only 40 pages left to catch up on now lol xxx p.s. wait until you get to the last few pages and you may have found yourself a new neighbour haha xxx

Claire & Amanda - don't you be doing too much ya hear?! xxx

Kim - You poor thing - food poisoning sucks !! xxx

Rachyroux - Yay on the packing front - so excited for you!! Xxx

Well ladies I have 4 hours and 10 minutes left of work and then I am a free woman!! Can't wait to leave!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I meant to say in my last post Ceecee, I'm so happy for you leaving work :happydance: xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire - eeeep!! God love him is he ok now? Kids have funny metabolisms anyways!! My sister once managed to swallow the contents of a whole tube of bonjela!! She's lactose intolerant so my mam gave her milk (obviously this isn't the advice given now but worked a treat!!) and when she got to hospital they said it had saved her having her stomach pumped because she'd vomited so much of it back up (again sorry for first thing in the morning overshare!!) Hope you're both ok hun and you're not a bad mummy at all, these things happen!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

We're both fine, he's doing his mickeymousekersize now! Lol, I really don't think he swallowed any, if anything he tasted it and didn't like it! Hehe, won't be doing it again that's for sure! When I came downstairs with him, hubby said 'you shouldn't have left that lying about' :dohh: I was still tidying up when he phoned to say he was going to be late home and I had to get Jayden's childminders flowers and pick him up so I didn't have the chance to put anything away! And aside from that, Jayden know's not to touch cleaning products let alone put them in his mouth :dohh: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Don't worry about hubby hun. People lash out when they're scared or worried. My niece loves Mickey mousekercise!! Although she prefers dancing to Flo'rida and the Pussycat Dolls shouting 'smack the booty' lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

:rofl: Kids are so funny! We were watching the Cleveland Show last night and Jayden comes out with 'Nice Rack!' in an American accent :rofl: really shouldn't have made me laugh but I couldn't help myself! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girlies! Hope your all ok on this wet morning! Nice to have a bit of cool for once! 

Breast feeding class was really good! Learnt a lot and got chatting to some of the couples in there this time around which was nice. Still no buddies though, will probs join some groups when im on maternity, not that i need it as my best mate who lives down my road goes on maternity 1 week after me but be nice to meet new ppl too! 

I feel AWFUL too but not at the same time. At the end of the class a woman was coming in to &#8220;preech&#8221; (thats how i saw it) to us about using washable nappies.......now i know 100% that i wont use them so thought i don&#8217;t wana sit here in this hot room any longer and said to the teacher &#8220;is it ok if i miss this bit, i know im not going to use them&#8221; and the stare i got from her was evil LOL! but it was too late for me to back down so i got up and scurried out with chris behind me loooool! Now usually i wouldn&#8217;t feel bad but she looked shocked that i would do such a thing! I felt bad already as chris was late from work so i was there alone for 30 mins of it too! Ohhhh wellll, wont see her again anyways so who cares! 

So we went to our empty house after the class! It felt soooooooooo good to be home! We sat my pride and joy, our sexy black leather corner sofa and just looked about in silence, was so weird but loved it! It felt like a big weight had been lifted of my shoulders for 2 mins....obv it hasn&#8217;t, this weekend is gona be a sorting mission (which I am very good at but i also get very stressed if chris tries to help bless him. Bit of an organisation freak over here)! So i have a half day tomorrow and then a whole bank hol weekend to get the house disinfected and homely again! She said she would clean it top to bottom for me but its no where near clean! Inventory ppl go in at 9...so now really and then just have to wait for the report! EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hehe Claire your post made me laugh! He is so funny!!! It must be constant amusement when they get to that age! Its a shame coz im sure i will miss it all as will be going back to work :( 

EEEk ceecee congrats on no work soon!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon! Has anything happened about the money he owes yet?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Samira, you won't miss it all! Will you be going back full time? Even if you do you'll still have plenty of time to spend with your funny little guy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning ladies! Eek Claire, I bet you were cacking yourself! But it sounds like he's none the worse for wear and at least he won't do it again! My husband keeps panicking about the Aga in our kitchen which is very hot to touch and therefore admittedly a tad dangerous with a young child around. My reasoning (because I will not allow him to get rid of it!) is that they will only touch it once and never again afterwards! He just tuts at me, lol!

Samira I had my breastfeeding NCT session last night too! No evangelical nappy talk though! I was worried about it because I don't want to feel forced into anything. It was actually fine - I feel more educated on it and how to do it etc but I don't feel under any particular pressure to do it. There are 6 couples in our group and 3 of us turned up with no man last night which was also good as it was much easier to chat to them in the break etc without feeling responsible for entertaining the menfolk! One woman is due on 23rd June but may need to be induced early so she might not even make it to the end of the course! The woman demonstrated everything with a doll and a knitted boob, haha! The boob was purple with green nipple. We also watched this amazing video where a baby was born, put on skin-to-skin with its mum and then after a while it bobbed itself around without any assistance to her boob and started to feed, showing the natural instinct they have. Cute! :)

We also had to go round and introduce ourselves again and say what we were most looking forward to about the babies. Other people said becoming a family, meeting the new person, finding out their personality etc etc - mine was having 12 months off work which most ladies then agreed was probably the most appealing thing about the whole experience. Speaking of which - MASSIVE ENVY for both Barbles AND CeeCee now! Hope your final hours go well CeeCee - and if they don't, it doesn't matter anyway! Can't believe I still have 6 weeks to go! :wacko:


----------



## SamiraNChris

I wont immediately! well I am hoping to do my own thing at some point, its just knowing what i want to do a business in!!!! ive got a year to figure it out though hehe! ive got a degree sat in my back pocket being wasted at the mo haha!!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> Morning ladies! Eek Claire, I bet you were cacking yourself! But it sounds like he's none the worse for wear and at least he won't do it again! My husband keeps panicking about the Aga in our kitchen which is very hot to touch and therefore admittedly a tad dangerous with a young child around. My reasoning (because I will not allow him to get rid of it!) is that they will only touch it once and never again afterwards! He just tuts at me, lol!
> 
> Samira I had my breastfeeding NCT session last night too! No evangelical nappy talk though! I was worried about it because I don't want to feel forced into anything. It was actually fine - I feel more educated on it and how to do it etc but I don't feel under any particular pressure to do it. There are 6 couples in our group and 3 of us turned up with no man last night which was also good as it was much easier to chat to them in the break etc without feeling responsible for entertaining the menfolk! One woman is due on 23rd June but may need to be induced early so she might not even make it to the end of the course! The woman demonstrated everything with a doll and a knitted boob, haha! The boob was purple with green nipple. We also watched this amazing video where a baby was born, put on skin-to-skin with its mum and then after a while it bobbed itself around without any assistance to her boob and started to feed, showing the natural instinct they have. Cute! :)
> 
> We also had to go round and introduce ourselves again and say what we were most looking forward to about the babies. Other people said becoming a family, meeting the new person, finding out their personality etc etc - mine was having 12 months off work which most ladies then agreed was probably the most appealing thing about the whole experience. Speaking of which - MASSIVE ENVY for both Barbles AND CeeCee now! Hope your final hours go well CeeCee - and if they don't, it doesn't matter anyway! Can't believe I still have 6 weeks to go! :wacko:

We had exactly the same! a knitted boob on the table and a funny looking stuffed baby! she showed us all the different positions, the rugby position looked fab! means baby is nicely tucked out of the way while you can wonder about doing things! i hope all this baby holding will tone the arms lol! we also saw the video which i tried not to cry at!! i think the music didnt help in the background was some sort of relaxing floaty music! we then had a tour of the unit, there were 2 women there with fresh babies in the post natal rooms which i tried not to stare at through the windows but its hard not to LOL! x


----------



## TaNasha

Hi my dears!

I also cant wait for my ML to start, only 3 more weeks to go! But i am jealous of all of you who are so close! 

I cant get my head around using the washable nappies. You will be washing every hour! I will stick to pampers and my DiaperChamp!

I had a midwife appointment and my cervix has dropped which would explian the bleeding! I am not sure what to think of this? And also baby still has not turned!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Samira & Vicki - OMG I've just laughed so hard at the knitted boob comments that I nearly pee'd myself ha ha xxx

TaNasha - If it's any consolation hun when my mam had me I didn't turn until the day I was born!! I did turn though and 10 hours later I was here :) Try not to worry and stress yourself out it will all happen XXX Hugs XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

P.s. Michelle - unless I missed it I haven't seen you post a pic of your new do yet!! Yet it up on here pronto woman!! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Good point re. Michelle's new 'do! The knitted boob was amusing, it nicely accompanies the knitted placenta and umbilical cord we had last week. I'm wondering what is next. A knitted baby? Knitted nappies? Oooh, and we were given a disgusting factsheet with pictures of dirty nappies on it to show the various different poo colours. Vom-inducing!


----------



## TaNasha

Oh yes Michelle please show us your new do!

I also want to do something different with my hair, butr I dont know what? When I feel like this I always get it cut, but then I end up regretting it afterwards!


----------



## CeeCee2010

P.P.S (head like a sieve this morning I do apologise!!) Yes my boss has finally sorted everything out. He's amended my contract etc and we've both signed an agreement that he pays me the money owed to me in 3 installments over the next three months. Each installment is £330ish :) I think he got worried when I mentioned my friend Hayley, who's a solicitor, had drafted this letter for me lol think he knew I meant business!! xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Vicki_g said:


> Good point re. Michelle's new 'do! The knitted boob was amusing, it nicely accompanies the knitted placenta and umbilical cord we had last week. I'm wondering what is next. A knitted baby? Knitted nappies? Oooh, and we were given a disgusting factsheet with pictures of dirty nappies on it to show the various different poo colours. Vom-inducing!


eeeeeuuuuuw!!!


----------



## Barbles

Morning!!

Ekk Claire - cheeky monkey lol Phoebe also has a love for the cleaning products especially furniture spray, I got to keep everything locked away else she is covered in it scrubbing down the sofa :haha:

Pains have stopped so far but now have been replaced for severe itching so i rang the doctor for advice and I have to go in at 12 for blood tests to check my liver functions :shock: and see for Obstetric Cholastis. Hopefully its nothing but this itching is driving me mad. I got a few of the other symptoms too but they can also be classic pregnancy sypmtoms such as tiredness and feeling hot.

YAY CEECEE!!!!!! From this afternoon we are bums together :happydance:

Yay for getting your house back Samira, you ladies are very brave, I couldnt imagine having to move house right now.

When I went to ante-natal class last time they were on about cloth nappies and all the other mothers were like 'I would like some more information please' When they got to me I said no thanks and everyone looked at me :haha: I was like come on ladies hands up who are really going to use cloth nappies or are just taking the info to look better :dohh:

Sorry about your cervix Tanasha, is there anything they can do for it? Or will it just stay like that until baby comes?

Oh and how do you get a smaller Limbo ticker? Mine is huge still :thumbup:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Vicki_g said:


> Good point re. Michelle's new 'do! The knitted boob was amusing, it nicely accompanies the knitted placenta and umbilical cord we had last week. I'm wondering what is next. A knitted baby? Knitted nappies? Oooh, and we were given a disgusting factsheet with pictures of dirty nappies on it to show the various different poo colours. Vom-inducing!

Yuk!!!



TaNasha said:


> Oh yes Michelle please show us your new do!
> 
> I also want to do something different with my hair, butr I dont know what? When I feel like this I always get it cut, but then I end up regretting it afterwards!

What is your hair like now hun? I had about 7 inches cut off mine about 3 weeks ago and at first I was regretting it but now I love it. So much easier to look after and looks so much better too :) xxx



Barbles said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Ekk Claire - cheeky monkey lol Phoebe also has a love for the cleaning products especially furniture spray, I got to keep everything locked away else she is covered in it scrubbing down the sofa :haha:
> 
> Pains have stopped so far but now have been replaced for severe itching so i rang the doctor for advice and I have to go in at 12 for blood tests to check my liver functions :shock: and see for Obstetric Cholastis. Hopefully its nothing but this itching is driving me mad. I got a few of the other symptoms too but they can also be classic pregnancy sypmtoms such as tiredness and feeling hot.
> 
> YAY CEECEE!!!!!! From this afternoon we are bums together :happydance:
> 
> Yay for getting your house back Samira, you ladies are very brave, I couldnt imagine having to move house right now.
> 
> When I went to ante-natal class last time they were on about cloth nappies and all the other mothers were like 'I would like some more information please' When they got to me I said no thanks and everyone looked at me :haha: I was like come on ladies hands up who are really going to use cloth nappies or are just taking the info to look better :dohh:
> 
> Sorry about your cervix Tanasha, is there anything they can do for it? Or will it just stay like that until baby comes?
> 
> Oh and how do you get a smaller Limbo ticker? Mine is huge still :thumbup:

Lol yay bum twin lol. I nearly had to have a blood test for that! Turns out its just eczema! I told them that from the beginning!! Hope everythings ok sweetie xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My friend has that itching thing and has from the start of her pregnancy, it's such a shame. She's being induced at 36/37 weeks because of it :( Hope you don't have it and the itching gets better soon :hugs:

Ceecee, glad your boss has sorted everything out :happydance: But you really should have told us, I was ready to get a mobb together to sort him out :devil::ninja::gun::grr::rofl:

Tasha, I don't know anything about the cervix dropping, don't know what it means :dohh: Hope it's nothing too serious :hugs: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Lol your mob of smiley faces are so cute claire lol xxxx


----------



## Barbles

Thanks, hopefully im just a mad itchy woman and there is nothing serious. Im not ready to be induced in 5 weeks lol.

Where are my fellow gleeks? Has anyone seen this weeks episode? Now we all know Im a Puck lady but OMG here is the spoiler (incase you dont want to know)


Spoiler
Jesse St James is back and he is absolutely gorgeous. He was such a shit to Rachel but he is such a sexy beast

Was a cracking episode!!

Glad your boss finally sorted your pay CeeCee, he took his bloody time about it but at least its done.


----------



## Vicki_g

I too had a friend with cholestasis (or however you spell/pronounce it!) - she found the itching horrendous but she has now had two happy and healthy bubs despite having it with both pregnancies. They monitored her very closely and scanned the babies pretty much every other day I think but they both arrived without having to be induced early and are fine (and v. cute - which is obv. very important!). Good luck! And good luck TaNasha too on the cervix front although what I know about cervixes and their workings can be written on my little fingernail.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ooooh I seen it Amanda! I don't think he's nearly as nice as Puck, or even Finn but he is pretty! Lol. I loved the Rolling in the Deep, love Adele anyway but Glee always seem to do great covers! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I watched the one the other day from a few weeks ago (still catching up on Sky+) where they did Born This Way which was s.u.p.e.r.b! I will try and take some photos of Puck when I see them live in a few weeks!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Fellow Gleek here!! I love them!! Boo hiss at Jesse St James though!! I think Finn and Rachel should get back together. They're sweet together!! Lol I love Puck and Zizes together though - what a couple!! 

Puck and Finn are probably my faves to look at! My friend (who's just come back from America) let slip on who is going to die though in the next episode!! 

What is your fave Glee cover?? Jessica's favourite is the cover of Lady GaGa's Bad Romance - she kicks every time I play it for her so I've saved it on my Sky+ lol. My fave cover is probably... ooh I don't know its too hard to choose!! I love the Thriller/Heads will roll mash up!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My favourite cover I think is either Sam's Baby (justin bieber, really need to get a video of Jayden singing it) or Kurts I want to hold your hand :cry: it's so sad but I love it xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hoorayyyy!!! I've finally caught up!! Whoop whoop! It's been like reading a book, love it!

Anyhoo- yay CeeCee moving to York!!! I only live about 30mins away (nr Beverley) so if you're ever lonely, give me a shout!! Hoorayyy! Also great news about your pay - at last eh!!!

Claire - Jayden is sooo yummy!! Glad he was ok after bathroom incident, I'm so scared of that type of thing!!

Yasmin - yikes!!! Sorry to hear you had another funny turn, poor you! I have very low blood pressure so always feeling faint if I'm on my feet too long but to black out unexpectantly must be very scary, you look after yourself hon!

Michelle - hello hon!

Barbles and Vicki - hope you're both ok and nothing serious!

Happy packing Rachy!!

Samira - congrats and happy sorting at the weekend!

Massive appologies if I have missed anything or anyone out, my brain is like a sieve today!

As for me, I feel like a big lump today, not finishing work until the 15th June but I work for myself at home so at least I'm not comuting. I'm a bit scared though as I'm a freelance designer so when I don't work I don't earn any money so trying to sort out government maternity allowance but it sucks at £128 a week - urghhh. 

Pregnancy wise still battling with the worst heartburn known to mankind, and my little one seems quite low now as every time I stand up it feels like a bowling ball has decended!! She keeps getting hiccups too - really cute :)

Hope all is good with you all today :hugs: xxx


----------



## Barbles

I have Finn moments but mostly he just irritates me for some reason, though him and Rachel are good together and blatently love each other. And I quite like Sam though he needs to cut his hair now. And Blaine... Jesse St James though.... I think its his voice, all gravely and sexy. I watched it with my mum yesterday and when she Rachel started singing and then he kicked in me and my mum both gasped and looked at each other :dohh::blush: we are sooooo sad haha.

I think Im just a Glee horn dog!! I even fancy Artie at times.

I didnt know anyone died until yesterday when my mum said it, she knows who it is but is sworn to secrecy.

Just forced a yogurt down my throat. I havent eaten since my pancakes yesterday and still have no appetite now but made myself eat. I hoping that is just an after effect of the bug I had but it can be a symptom of this OC :wacko:

Right Im off to get ready to be turned into a pin cushion, will let you know how it goes x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Died?! Did I miss something?! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Died?! Did I miss something?! xxx

Ditto! I should be working my way through about three days' worth of work here but am now panicking about someone on Glee dying! Lol!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hopefulheath said:


> Hoorayyyy!!! I've finally caught up!! Whoop whoop! It's been like reading a book, love it!
> 
> Anyhoo- yay CeeCee moving to York!!! I only live about 30mins away (nr Beverley) so if you're ever lonely, give me a shout!! Hoorayyy! Also great news about your pay - at last eh!!!
> 
> Claire - Jayden is sooo yummy!! Glad he was ok after bathroom incident, I'm so scared of that type of thing!!
> 
> Yasmin - yikes!!! Sorry to hear you had another funny turn, poor you! I have very low blood pressure so always feeling faint if I'm on my feet too long but to black out unexpectantly must be very scary, you look after yourself hon!
> 
> Michelle - hello hon!
> 
> Barbles and Vicki - hope you're both ok and nothing serious!
> 
> Happy packing Rachy!!
> 
> Samira - congrats and happy sorting at the weekend!
> 
> Massive appologies if I have missed anything or anyone out, my brain is like a sieve today!
> 
> As for me, I feel like a big lump today, not finishing work until the 15th June but I work for myself at home so at least I'm not comuting. I'm a bit scared though as I'm a freelance designer so when I don't work I don't earn any money so trying to sort out government maternity allowance but it sucks at £128 a week - urghhh.
> 
> Pregnancy wise still battling with the worst heartburn known to mankind, and my little one seems quite low now as every time I stand up it feels like a bowling ball has decended!! She keeps getting hiccups too - really cute :)
> 
> Hope all is good with you all today :hugs: xxx

Aww sorry to hear that your still having awful heartburn hun! I've had it for the first time in weeks this morning but a good dose of Gaviscon seems to have solved the problem. So nice to have you back here though hun :hugs: we've all missed you!! And yay to being neighbours lol DH is officially accepting the job this year so once we get our posting order we'll know exactly when we're moving but think it will be March next year. xxx 



Barbles said:


> I have Finn moments but mostly he just irritates me for some reason, though him and Rachel are good together and blatently love each other. And I quite like Sam though he needs to cut his hair now. And Blaine... Jesse St James though.... I think its his voice, all gravely and sexy. I watched it with my mum yesterday and when she Rachel started singing and then he kicked in me and my mum both gasped and looked at each other :dohh::blush: we are sooooo sad haha.
> 
> I think Im just a Glee horn dog!! I even fancy Artie at times.
> 
> I didnt know anyone died until yesterday when my mum said it, she knows who it is but is sworn to secrecy.
> 
> Just forced a yogurt down my throat. I havent eaten since my pancakes yesterday and still have no appetite now but made myself eat. I hoping that is just an after effect of the bug I had but it can be a symptom of this OC :wacko:
> 
> Right Im off to get ready to be turned into a pin cushion, will let you know how it goes x

Lol :rofl: at your glle horn dog comment ha ha XXX Good luck at the docs hun XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Died?! Did I miss something?! xxx




Vicki_g said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Died?! Did I miss something?! xxx
> 
> Ditto! I should be working my way through about three days' worth of work here but am now panicking about someone on Glee dying! Lol!Click to expand...

Yes ladies!! Somebody dies in the next episode called 'Funeral'. I'm not saying or rather typing another word though as I don't want to spoil it for anybody! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aaaaah, yes keep it quiet! I'm very strange, I love surprises when it comes to watch TV shows etc but in real life I just can't help myself, I hate them! Lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

OK, slightly different topic It's our 2nd wedding anniversary on Sunday and last year we didn't really do presents as such (we ended up with Toby boy lol) but this year I want to get hubby something (not really sure why because he doesn't deserve it :rofl:) but I don't know what! I know he likes golf, football, darts etc and he really wants a new fish tank but I wouldn't know where to start! We don't really do presents anymore so i dont know what to get him (fish tanks are expensive) xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Good luck Barbles!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> Aww sorry to hear that your still having awful heartburn hun! I've had it for the first time in weeks this morning but a good dose of Gaviscon seems to have solved the problem. So nice to have you back here though hun :hugs: we've all missed you!! And yay to being neighbours lol DH is officially accepting the job this year so once we get our posting order we'll know exactly when we're moving but think it will be March next year. xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, it's awful, I get through one of those large 500ml bottles of Gaviscon every week and have to take it about 5 times through the night - it's grimola!!! Thankfully I have a lovely doc who's prescribed me loads so I get it free or it would be costing me a fortune!!
> 
> I'm a Gleek too! Yay! But someone dies!!!???? :nope: ohhh nooo!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> OK, slightly different topic It's our 2nd wedding anniversary on Sunday and last year we didn't really do presents as such (we ended up with Toby boy lol) but this year I want to get hubby something (not really sure why because he doesn't deserve it :rofl:) but I don't know what! I know he likes golf, football, darts etc and he really wants a new fish tank but I wouldn't know where to start! We don't really do presents anymore so i dont know what to get him (fish tanks are expensive) xxx

First of all I would set yourself a budget and then go from there. I'm kind of in the same boat as it's me and Matts first wedding anniversary a week sunday and I haven't a scooby doo what to get him lol! I've set myself a budget of £50 though and think instead of one big present that I'm going to get him a few little ones. He's Liverpool FC mad and I saw a liverpool hip flask the other day which would be ideal for him on exercise and on tour (lol they don't put alcohol in it mind you - matt tends to put essential stuff in there like sugar/hot chocolate powder or coffee granules ha ha). 

Anything in particular he's been hinting about...??


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hopefulheath said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that your still having awful heartburn hun! I've had it for the first time in weeks this morning but a good dose of Gaviscon seems to have solved the problem. So nice to have you back here though hun :hugs: we've all missed you!! And yay to being neighbours lol DH is officially accepting the job this year so once we get our posting order we'll know exactly when we're moving but think it will be March next year. xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, it's awful, I get through one of those large 500ml bottles of Gaviscon every week and have to take it about 5 times through the night - it's grimola!!! Thankfully I have a lovely doc who's prescribed me loads so I get it free or it would be costing me a fortune!!
> 
> I'm a Gleek too! Yay! But someone dies!!!???? :nope: ohhh nooo!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I wish I had a nice doctor!! I'm having no end of trouble trying to get all my prescriptions sorted for my gestational diabetes. Boots have lost my prescription as well so I have to go in this afternoon to the docs surgery and beg for a new prescription. Oh deep joy! I snapped at the receptionist the other day and said "Quite clearly I don't enjoy stabbing myself 7 times a day with needles but for the health of my child I will do anything. Now will you help or not?" I know it was bitchy but I just snapped lol. I've just realised that Eliza won't be arriving the same day as Jessica now :( oh well you're still stuck with us both lol xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## CeeCee2010

Only 1 hr 15 mins left of work now!! Whoop Whoop!! Come on 1pm!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> Hopefulheath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that your still having awful heartburn hun! I've had it for the first time in weeks this morning but a good dose of Gaviscon seems to have solved the problem. So nice to have you back here though hun :hugs: we've all missed you!! And yay to being neighbours lol DH is officially accepting the job this year so once we get our posting order we'll know exactly when we're moving but think it will be March next year. xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, it's awful, I get through one of those large 500ml bottles of Gaviscon every week and have to take it about 5 times through the night - it's grimola!!! Thankfully I have a lovely doc who's prescribed me loads so I get it free or it would be costing me a fortune!!
> 
> I'm a Gleek too! Yay! But someone dies!!!???? :nope: ohhh nooo!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I wish I had a nice doctor!! I'm having no end of trouble trying to get all my prescriptions sorted for my gestational diabetes. Boots have lost my prescription as well so I have to go in this afternoon to the docs surgery and beg for a new prescription. Oh deep joy! I snapped at the receptionist the other day and said "Quite clearly I don't enjoy stabbing myself 7 times a day with needles but for the health of my child I will do anything. Now will you help or not?" I know it was bitchy but I just snapped lol. I've just realised that Eliza won't be arriving the same day as Jessica now :( oh well you're still stuck with us both lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They can be buggers those medical people! I've had no end of trouble finding a decent doc but finally this one actually seems to listen!!! (a rare quality it seems!!!) I hope you get your prescription, stupid blinking receptionist, what does she think, that you stab yourself for fun??? Idiot woman!
> 
> Awww you're right, if you get induced at 37 weeks (is that when they're talking about doing it?) unless Eliza comes early, but I reckon she's going to hang on in there until the bitter end!! My poor friend just had her baby girl at 42 weeks and 1 day!!! Eurghhhh I hope none of us have to wait that long!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Hopefulheath

question: do any of you ladies who have been told what sex baby is worry that they might have got it wrong???

I'm plagued with worry that now having bought some lovely girls clothes and a purple and raspberry pram and pink stuff in the nursery that when she comes out they'll tell me she's a boy! I had a gender scan at 16 weeks and asked again at our 20 week scan and both said girl but I just worry... I want a girl so much, I've bonded with my little girl and I don't want her taken away! Does any of this make sense or do I sound like an irrational hormonal pregnant woman!!?!!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I've got to go for a scan next wednesday at 2pm and they will see how big she is and check fluid levels etc. They may decide (according to rather scary midwife) that she needs to come out then and induce me next week or if they're happy with everything they may just leave me to be induced at 38 weeks which would be.... June 22nd. I have a funny feeling though that she may make her own appearance around the 15th June. Can't explain why I just have a funny feeling - I'm probably completely wrong but there's my funny feeling lol. Awww your poor friend! But she's got a wonderful baby to look after now eh? :) xxx

ETA: Yes I panicked that my little girl was a boy for a while but when I saw her foof on camera at 26 weeks my mind was put at ease! I think its one of those things we worry about! I'm sure Eliza ia a little girly though :) Xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I also worried about my little girl maybe becoming a little boy! But we had an amnio and than god she is 100% girl!

Not long to go now CeeCee!


----------



## Vicki_g

Lol, one of the reasons I stayed team yellow was because I didn't trust the very experienced medical staff to tell me the right gender and would rather find it out for myself! It's the exact sort of thing that happens to me, I'd go out and spend hundreds on boy/girl stuff then find it was all a mistake!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Vicki_g said:


> Lol, one of the reasons I stayed team yellow was because I didn't trust the very experienced medical staff to tell me the right gender and would rather find it out for myself! It's the exact sort of thing that happens to me, I'd go out and spend hundreds on boy/girl stuff then find it was all a mistake!

Yeah, it's the sort of thing that happens to me too! I'm sure 2 sonographers on 2 separate occasions won't be wrong - but I'm just a worry wort!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> I've got to go for a scan next wednesday at 2pm and they will see how big she is and check fluid levels etc. They may decide (according to rather scary midwife) that she needs to come out then and induce me next week or if they're happy with everything they may just leave me to be induced at 38 weeks which would be.... June 22nd. I have a funny feeling though that she may make her own appearance around the 15th June. Can't explain why I just have a funny feeling - I'm probably completely wrong but there's my funny feeling lol. Awww your poor friend! But she's got a wonderful baby to look after now eh? :) xxx
> 
> ETA: Yes I panicked that my little girl was a boy for a while but when I saw her foof on camera at 26 weeks my mind was put at ease! I think its one of those things we worry about! I'm sure Eliza ia a little girly though :) Xxx

Wow - so Jessica could be here in 3-4 weeks!!! Wow!!!! Amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ooooh you're so close Ceecee! Please tell us you'll still be on when you're at home? Lol.

Yeah, I've had 5 scans now that have said girl and I still panic that she'll turn into a boy :dohh: I'm sure 4 different sonographers haven't got it wrong but I can't help but worry, but friends sister was told she was having a boy and turned out to have a girl!

Ladies, I am so tired :cry: I really need an hours kip but with Jayden to amuse it ain't going to happen, but hey! Better get used to it eh? Lol. Need to go and sit in my MIL's house because she's getting things delivered between 3-8 and won't be in til 4.30pm lol.

The only thing he's said he's wanted is a new fish tank, but the one he wants is £89, plus at least £30 for the stand. But too much I think, especially with going away this weekend. xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Another reason I can't afford it is we have to find a kennel for Toby to go into when we go on Holiday which will cost about £100 and then have to pay for a kennel cough vaccine on top of that, and I have Jayden starting a 6 week block of Zumba on Monday which is another £30 :dohh: it's always money xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ceecee fab news about your boss!!!!! Woop woop to money! Just think of him as a crappy no interest savings account for baby lol! 

Barbles so glad im not the only one! i felt like i had daggers from everyones eyes!!!! She was gona sit there and preech about cloth nappies for 30 mins.......no thanks! 

As for the ticker im not too sure, if you save the image and then reduce its size and get a new link using imageshack (or whatever you use to get pics online) does that make sense? Im so crap at explaining computer things! Im good at doing them but telling ppl how is a diff story hehe

And fancying artie.........ummmmmmmmmmmmm! 

Claire &#8211; cant you get him something sport related then...does he need anything for his golf kit? My OH is obsessed with fishing so i got him a new rod and reel for his bday which is sat! Cant wait to give it to him!!! Im probs more excited then he is haha! 

Vicki are you our only yellow bump in limbo?! Your so strong!!! I couldn&#8217;t do it!!! I deffo know mine is a boy, ive seen his winky twice now and you cant miss it haha! 

Ohh Claire, :( about money! Im the same, all we ever do is seem to be spending out! Chris is self employed too so we are constantly waiting for ppl he does work for to pay out!!!! Drives me insane! I wish he was employed so we know how much we have coming in exactly each month grr! 

CEECEEEE you have officially ended work woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet you are over the moon!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, Samira. He honestly has everything sports wise he could even need, won new golf clubs and balls not that long ago, got new darts for his birthday 2 months ago and got himself new football boots a month ago. He usually buys himself something and I give him it :rofl: I'm shite at buying presents! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ahhhh ok, well does it have to be the fish tank he specifically wants? maybe get a similar one thats cheaper? :S 90 is a lot for a tank LOL well in my eyes but i dont know i dont have fishies xxx


----------



## Barbles

Urg this freaking itching is driving me nuts!! And its not even as bad as it was last night. I keep trying to think of other things it may be but I havent changed anything (ive got v sensitive skin so I tend to stick to things i know are ok for me). Hopefully it is just mad pregnancy itching and nothing more serious.

So I had the bloods done and she has put them on urgent, I have just got to wait for the doctor to call back now and go from there which should be today. I read that sometime when the itching starts it may not show up in the blood for while so I have MW on Tues so will mention it to her and get tested again if the itching doesnt stop and the bloods come back clear this time.

Forced half a chicken ceasar roll down me which made me feel sick and then ate a mini bag of skittles which were yummy. Me and Phoebe are now in our jammies again watching the Rescuers

CeeCee you should now be a free women :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And Im so paranoid Jacob will be a girl, I only had the one scan where the sonographer said he was definately a boy but I didnt see no winky. But then with Phoebe I couldnt make out her foof either and i never doubted it for some reason.

And Samira... I like a man who can sing hence the sometime Artie loving haha

Claire- I once bought Ross a remote control car, it was supposed to be a silly gift as he has everything and he absolutely loved it. It didnt cost much and was from Argos lol. Im rubbish at gifts too, he usually gets a t-shirt and toblerone for every birthday, xmas and fathers day :haha:
Actually maybe it was me who started the obsession for remote control things such as bloody helicopters and monster trucks :haha:


----------



## SamiraNChris

gawd ive got the weirdest new obsession....not sure if its pregnancy fruitcake related or just me being a fruitcake in general......

ok i try to drink a lot of water in the day, i have a big bottle at work all the time and constantly filling up my glass coz im always thirsty........but for about 2 weeks now ive had this obsession to see how non-yellow i can make my pee!!!!!!! 

in the morning its mega yellow and i love watching it get lighter and lighter throughout the day and feel amazing when its hardly yellow at all at the end of the day LOOL! ridiculous i know but i cant help it! its all i think about when im peeing now!!! :wacko:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

It needs to be a certain size to fit all our fish in. It's not jsut this, we need to get laminate for the kids room, need new doors upstairs and it's not gonna come cheap. I'm seriously thinking of asking my in-laws for a loan to finish the house and pay them back over a few months, otherwise it's never gonna get done! Alan can't quite sort out his priorities, he'll happily buy a new fish tank but not get the doors for another 2 months :dohh: It's like hitting my head off a brick wall trying to get him to understand xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yaaaaaaaaaaay i love the rescuers!!!!!!!!!!! old skool! i cant wait for baba to be old enough to watch kiddy movies, im a disney fan!!!!!!! my fav is little mermaid! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda I actually :rofl: at t-shirt and toblerone :rofl:

Samira, that is the strangest craving I think I've ever heard! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ClaireMuir123 said:


> It needs to be a certain size to fit all our fish in. It's not jsut this, we need to get laminate for the kids room, need new doors upstairs and it's not gonna come cheap. I'm seriously thinking of asking my in-laws for a loan to finish the house and pay them back over a few months, otherwise it's never gonna get done! Alan can't quite sort out his priorities, he'll happily buy a new fish tank but not get the doors for another 2 months :dohh: It's like hitting my head off a brick wall trying to get him to understand xxx

awww! why not ask them hun? they wont mind im sure! 

Luckily we havent got much to do on the house when we move back in, theres a few things but nothing hugely expensive but i havent got half of Haydens nursery furniture yet, or half the stuff i need at that!!!! thing im most scared of is bills! we havent had any bills for a year!!!!!!!! need to regsiter to water, gas, leccy, council tax etc when we get back in there eeeeeeeeek! not good :S x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

SamiraNChris said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> It needs to be a certain size to fit all our fish in. It's not jsut this, we need to get laminate for the kids room, need new doors upstairs and it's not gonna come cheap. I'm seriously thinking of asking my in-laws for a loan to finish the house and pay them back over a few months, otherwise it's never gonna get done! Alan can't quite sort out his priorities, he'll happily buy a new fish tank but not get the doors for another 2 months :dohh: It's like hitting my head off a brick wall trying to get him to understand xxx
> 
> awww! why not ask them hun? they wont mind im sure!
> 
> Luckily we havent got much to do on the house when we move back in, theres a few things but nothing hugely expensive but i havent got half of Haydens nursery furniture yet, or half the stuff i need at that!!!! thing im most scared of is bills! we havent had any bills for a year!!!!!!!! need to regsiter to water, gas, leccy, council tax etc when we get back in there eeeeeeeeek! not good :S xClick to expand...

They won't mind at all, they got a huge loan out a couple of months ago for an extension but couldn't get planning permission so they're using it to do up the house and FIL is always winning at the bookies lol. We've never borrowed from them before so I know it won't be a proble, just need hubby to ask his mum.

But my brother girlfriend has said she's take Toby the week we're away to the caravan :happydance: it'll save us about £100 so gonna get her some alcohol lol. xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

aww thats fab news!!!!! oooh maybe that 100 can be the fish tank haha!!! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

The problem is we don't have the £100 in the first place :haha: he'll just need to wait on his fish tank I think! Oh man I am dying of heartburn here :( sooo sore! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone! I made it in to work today and it's been good so far. Had so much to catch up on but I'm leaving early. Colleagues have been asking me I'm ok and my manager is making sure I dont overdo anything so that is nice :)

DH is picking me up... He passed his core exams and is on his way to becoming a gas engineer!

I also worry that the sonographer may have got it wrong and the boy will be a girl! Lol I think I will be very shocked because I have gotten used to the idea of a boy now.

I had a pret baguette for lunch and for brekkie I got a delicious almond croissant! Yum!


----------



## Vicki_g

Claire, it's our second anniversary in July which is cotton, apparently (or china, in the 'new' list). I've found lots of ideas on Not On The High Street:

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/gifts/shop-by-occasion/anniversary

I'm thinking about either the personalised Mr & Mrs egg cosies (!) or the personalised towels as we need some new towels anyway! I don't want to spend a fortune on wedding anniversary stuff just before the baby arrives anyway so just going to get him something like that and maybe buy some prints of our wedding photos two years late! 

Last year was embarrassing. I made him a photo album of the things we'd done in our first year of marriage (first year being paper). I tried my best but my artistic ability is absolute zero and it was a bit cack. In fact I've still not finished it! He went down the 'new' route of clocks and bought me a watch which was really expensive. I felt terrible! 

Not On The High Street is great though, I've bought lots from there in the past - it's basically a website where small independent crafty people can sell their wares so everything's quite unique. If you're stuck for ideas it's usually pretty handy.


----------



## yasmin13

Oh is anyone buying OH a fathers day pressie? I was thinking of getting something from Taylor of Bond Street... :)


----------



## Vicki_g

SamiraNChris said:


> Vicki are you our only yellow bump in limbo?! Your so strong!!! I couldnt do it!!! I deffo know mine is a boy, ive seen his winky twice now and you cant miss it haha!

Yup :cool: To be honest I'm totally amazed at how many people find out, I probably know at the most two people who've ever decided to find out before the birth and one of those was on her third so I thought I'd be in the majority on here! But I was wrong, lol! I genuinely am not bothered about it, I'm obviously intrigued as to what's shuffling around in there but excited about finding out when they've arrived and the pushing is over!


----------



## SamiraNChris

im deffo getting something for chris on fathers day but i havent a clue what yet LOL! x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ladies I am a free woman!! DH picked me up from work at 1 and I've come home, tidied up, done the dishes, put some washing on and caught up on Waterloo Road on Sky+ :) 

Barbles - I hope your blood tests come back soon and that everything is a-ok XXX

Claire - good news about your doggy not having to go into kennels! I know what you mean about it always seems to be money money money. DH and I have only just got to a stage lately where we're not constantly worrying about it and we're back in the black. You'll figure out a fab present for Alan so don't worry about sweetie XXX 

Samira - Lol I am a free woman!! And it feels GOOOOOOOD!! ha ha. Bet you can't wait for saturday so that you're back in your own house eh? xxx

Yasmin - glad you're feeling ok sweetie but don't you dare work too hard xxx

Vicki - that website is awesome! Thanks for sharing! Its given me some ideas for our wedding anniversary and fathers day :) xxx 

I love the fact in limbo that we all accept and respect each others view points and opinions. I really admire you Vicki for being able to go as team yellow so long!! I couldn't lol I made up my mind from the beginning that if I was lucky enough to make it to 20 weeks in this pregnancy that I would find out just purely as I hadn't had the choice with my last two pregnancies. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yo yo yo. Im back from a day of shopping with the mother, and also popped back into HSBC, i had to be passed onto the fraud department, someone has copied my card details so the bank stopped my card, yet for some reason didnt tell me, soooooo im left cardless boooo. But i transferred money into my Mums account and got it out there.

On the plus side, my Mum bought my pram today, was going to go for the silver cross 3d, think you have that dont you claire? But then i saw this https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7 and it came with the car seat, and was a bit cheaper for my mum, and it looks easy to use. Also got a crib set and some bibs. I strongly reccomend using mothercare at the minute, we saved £80 on that offer they have on at the minute. 

Heather i am petrified my baby will be a boy and not a girl, so im now buying very neutral things. It will be just my luck aswell. 

Yay for finishing work Ceecee. Wooop wooop.

Will get a photo of my hair later, ive been rained on now so look a state lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

christ...my dad.....he is a wanker but he does make me laugh when hes in a good mood! he just rang up a woman who sent in her cv to get her in for an interview....his first words

"Is this Jan"

Yes

"Jan, its your lucky day"

Imagine if you applied for a job and got that as your opening line!!!!!!! i was in shock but giggling at the same time! 

she stayed on the phone too and is on her way now!!! bless her!


----------



## SamiraNChris

LOVE the pram michelle! mothercare deal is amazing at the mo isnt it! so you got that pram for 300 in the end! bargain!!!!!! its a fab pram my friend has it, only downfall according to her is the car seat being small but she has a HUGE baby so i dont think that counts lol x


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> LOVE the pram michelle! mothercare deal is amazing at the mo isnt it! so you got that pram for 300 in the end! bargain!!!!!! its a fab pram my friend has it, only downfall according to her is the car seat being small but she has a HUGE baby so i dont think that counts lol x

Yeh the carseat does look quite small. But it will do for now :) But yeh, we decided to top it up to 400 to get £80 off so got some crib bedding which is cute. Ive decided when i move into my house im not going to put the cot up straight away, she wont need it for about 4-5months hopefully anyway. So i will decorate her nursery as normal but leave a normal size mattress in there. I have a lot of people that will come to visit first, and i can let them stay that way, which will give me a bit of help too. xxxx

I also forgot to add in i had a macdonalds yum yum, and im going out for dinner tonight, also yum yum. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Samira, your dad sounds funny!!

Michelle- your pram looks gorgeous :) How annoying about your card though, especially not telling you! I had to cancel my credit card in January because I noticed a few weird transactions on my statement for pay as you go phones (I have a contract). Turns out that when the Lush website was hacked in December (as I was buying Christmas presents), thousands of card details got stolen! Fortunately, it was only £70 that was taken from mine- for some people, it was hundreds or thousands of pounds! I also had plenty of cards to fall back on too :blush:

Amanda- hope your blood tests come back clear. 

CeeCee- yay for being on maternity leave now!! And a bigger YAY for getting your bloody stubborn boss to get off his arse and do something about the money you're owed!

Yasmin- hope you're feeling ok today. Congrats to your DH on passing his exam :thumbup:

Claire- that must have been bloody scary with Jayden and the bathroom cleaner! I have a feeling that I'm going to be a totally neurotic mum but have to accept that sometimes, they will do stuff that I have no control over!

Vicki- great website! Think I'm going to have a mooch on there now :winkwink:

Hopeful- I'm constantly terrified that they're going to turn around when bubba is born and say he's a girl! I've had it confirmed catagorically 3 times now (each of them have said they're certain) but I still have a nagging worry at the back of my mind!

Hope thats everyone and I've not missed anyone out!

I've just been on the Mothercare website actually, and got my TENS machine, a pair of slippers and a couple of nursing tops. Between the money off code and the offers on the tops and slippers, I saved £35 :) Getting it delivered in store too so I don't have to pay the delivery charge (cheapskate!!). 

Going to the cinema from work to see The Hangover 2- SO excited!! Hello Mr Cooper lol. Also having tea at Frankie and Benny's which I'm very happy about, as I've been eating like a pig all day for some reason!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Your pram is gorgeous Michelle! Yeah I had the 3d with Jayden and really liked it, not so much as a pram for newborn but as a buggy it was fantastic.

Oooh Kim, enjoy! I really want to see it too, but will be another couple of weeks before we'll get the chance. And I love Frankie and Benny's! They keep trying to put me in a booth seat though and I don't fit! I think it's pretty obvious I'm pregnant now so I don't know why they keep doing it :dohh: Let is know how the film is.

I'm going out for a curry tonight for my nieces birthday, I'm looking forward to the food but (and it sounds like the worst thing in the world to say) but not spending time with my nephew. He's unbelievably naughty and my sister won't dispiline him and it does my head in soooo much! I'm not taking Jayden because he's so influenced by him and I can't be arsed dealing with behaviour I know isn't like him xxx


----------



## Barbles

My friend has that pram Michelle and its lovely. I had the 3D with Phoebe and didnt really like it at all. Heavy and clunky.

Last time I went F&B they stuck us in a booth too and I hardly fit haha, definately dont think I would fit now.

Got a roast chicken in the oven and Im actually looking forward to it seeming I have hardly eaten over the last couple of days, i think Im just going to make hot roast chicken sandwiches, yummy!!!

Once again the FREAKING ITCHING!!!!! :brat: Doing my head in!!

Ive read the entire sticky thread in 3rd Tri on OC and now am a bit paranoid im going to get induced in 5 weeks and I am soooooooooooo unprepared!!!! (I do like to jump the gun a bit and plan for worst scenarios, chances are Im just a flea bag :dohh:)

Everyone sounds like they have lovely evenings planned x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im going to have a bbq chicken pizza i think, yum yum. Im glad i chose that pram. I would describe it as 'fun' xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

I've come home from my curry a bit rattled to say the least. As I said before my nephew is a wee shit and misbehaves 95% of the time and my sister doesn't bother to correct his behaviour. Anyway he had a fit because he didn't have a J2O (quite rightly if you ask me) so my sister filled up an empty bottle for him using my nieces juice, so they had less, even though he had a fruit shoot to be getting on with. Kept my mouth shut. Another few incidences and she pandered to him and that really bugs me. Then he pours the dregs of his J2O all over the table so I told him that he wasn't getting ice-cream because he was told to behave and that's not nice behaviour. My sister then said 'you're a meany' and I said 'If using tough love is being a meany then yeah, I am a meany but, Jayden's well mannered and well behaved and it works for me' and then she turned round and said...... wait for it..... 'it'll come back to bite you on the arse when he starts to rebel' :wacko: I'm sorry, but since when did tough love mean my child is going to rebel against me??!! Now, I am not perfect and have never professed to be, I have made mistakes and will continue to make them, but my child is very happy, well behaved, well mannered and respects me - what part of that suggests I'm a meany?! I think despite having PND and not too much family around me that I have done a damn good job? Someone tell me if I'm deluding myself cos I'd rather know now!

Her parenting style seems to be 'I'll keep them fed and happy but won't dispiline my baby' which is unfair because if her girls done anything Dylan does they'd be disiplined right away. If that works for her then fine (even though Dylan is a shit and a half) but do not tell me my child is going to rebel because I use 'tough love' :growlmad:

Sorry I know this has turned into a HUGE rant but she made out as if she was perfect when, like 99.999% of the population, me included of course, are not. xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh Claire I know how you feel!! DH's nephew is the same! He's a nice enough lad but gets away with murder behaviour wise!! Kicking footballs against windows, throwing massive tantrums and everybody panders to him, I just bite my tongue and resolve that Jessica will have beautiful manners like my mam and dad instilled in me. You should be proud of Jayden hun and the fact that you know you can take him anywhere and he's a lovely little boy. Unfortunately (and I can say this from personal experience) some people let their kids yet away with everything and sometimes only one of their children which is plain wrong. My nan always let my sister get away with everything, I only had to talk sometimes and I would be sent to my room. What has it given me?? Well my sister is lovely don't get me wrong and has a heart of gold but her tantrums are epic even now!! Whereas I am a tolerant, patient, well mannered person!! 

Just remember that everybody has their different ideas and as long as you're happy with how your little ones portray themselves and treat people then you have nothing to worry about :) and then one day when her children start rebelling against her because she's never instilled any discipline in them I bet you any money she'll look at you and think I wish I'd listened to Claire !! I know how hard it is to put up withough hun, I truly sympathise!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Its the girls I feel sorry for because they do behave most of the time but don't get praise for doing well, so they act up to get some attention and get in trouble for it, yet Dylan does the EXACT same thing and will get kisses and cuddles for it.

When we were at my nieces christening a few weeks ago I gave him a row because he was hitting another boy (sister didn't bother her arse) so he threw a fit on the floor, I mean serious fit so I told him he could speak to me when he calmed down and walked away. Sister walked over to him, gave him a cuddle and a goodie box with toys and sweeties in it! This is the exact reason why I've stopped him and Jayden spending time together, because if I'm watching them and Dylan misbehaves, I need to disipline him the same way I do with Jayden and he just doesn't listen to me, so Jayden thinks it's ok to do wht Dylan is doing! It's so frustrating xxx


----------



## Barbles

That would do my head in Claire, your sister will soon learn when he gets bigger and stronger and uncontrolable. Its one thing placating a little one its another when a 13 year old has a tantrum and is nearly the size of a grown man. And the girls will start to kick up at being treated different, it will all seriously backfire on her. 

Goong to ring docs in a minute, results probably wont be in yet but Ill check plus got to make an appointment for OH. Ive woken this morning and decided I dont have it and I must have an irritation to something, though Im still itching. I woke OH 4 times last night convinced there were flies flying around my head, I am obviously going loopy and the itching is the first sign :loopy:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Barbles, join me, myself and I in the crazy club! We're very nice! :haha: :rofl: I really hope you don't have it, it doesn't sound like a very nice thing to have :wacko: I'm waiting on blood results today to check my thyroid function because I'm so tired again :sleep: and my skin is unbelievably dry, 1st signs I had an underactive thyroid before.

On the other hand baby Leah is kicking up a storn the last few days, it felt like she was vibrating yesterday, very strange but I love it, it's the only thing I'm enjoying about pregnancy right now and will miss it when it's gone, but this is definately my last! Lol xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Urghhh Claire, that all sounds like a nightmare situation and I think you are definitely doing the right thing keeping Jayden away. You're a great mum and Jayden sounds like a lovely boy and you are doing the best thing by him bringing him up to be a responsible, caring and well mannered person. Let's face it, it's far easier to panda to the child's every whim but that doesn't do them any good so it's actually a very selfish way to raise a child. Stick to your guns hon and you'll be the one who's proud of the man your little lad becomes xxx

Good luck with those results Barbles xxx

Hope everyone else is good today, happy first day of maternity leave CeeCee!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh yeh i dont believe you claire, your going to want loooooads more. 

My boyfriend finished uni for good yesterday, im so so so happy its like the end of an era but i get him all to myself now! Yip yip yipppeeee. 

How are you all this morning?? Xxxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Awwww congrats Michelle! It'll be lovely for you to have him around more :)


----------



## TaNasha

Morning mommies!

It's Friday! Hooray! And payday! 

Any plans for the weekend?

We will go shopping for the last few bits we need for the baby. Does anyone have a DiaperChamp? I am thinking about getting one but DH seems to think it is a waste of money? 

I also want to get my outfits planned for labour and the hospital stay and then a few things when people come to visit once baby has been born. 

And also how often should you bath a baby? I read somewhere that bathing too often is bad for their skin?


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning Tanasha! Ohhh lord what's a diaper champ??? Think we need the 2nd time mums to help with those questions.... I'm hopeless!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh it will, however for the past few years our relationship has always been long distance its going to be a shock to the system seeing him more. Eeeek, but i get to see him tomorrow im so excited. So once again you will lose me for a few days ;) xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhh tanasha i cant give you an answer, im just hoping that everything comes naturally as people keep saying it will xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Hopefulheath said:


> Morning Tanasha! Ohhh lord what's a diaper champ??? Think we need the 2nd time mums to help with those questions.... I'm hopeless!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-Diaper-Champ-Pink/dp/B000EX3F6Y 

Its like a nappy bin but vacuum packs the nappies, so there are no funky smells. 

I am also a 1st time mommy and freaking out about everything I dont know!


----------



## Barbles

Well I got the results, my levels are raised but still within normal range for pregnancy. I read that it can sometimes take a couple of weeks to show up in the bloods once the itching starts so will ask MW in tuesday to arrange for a retest. Hopefully nothing will come of it though I want this itching to stop.

This one is my last too Claire though give me two years and Ill be a mad broody old cow again lol

yay for your boyfriend Michelle

Tanasha, we used to bath Phoebe every 3-4 days unless she had an explosion or something lol. Young babies dont really get dirty as they dont do anything plus their skin is very sensitive, we did top and tail her everyday though. Phoebe unfortunately takes after me and is allergic to most creams, soaps etc so she still now has plain baths and can only use johnsons baby shampoo and baby suncream.

On Monday we are going to visit Fireman Sam lol. He is at Flambards (this amusement park) and there are vouchers in the paper so we are off nice and early to go and meet him. Shame I cant do none of the rides but still it will be fun.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I love rides!! Im a rollercoaster junkie i think hehe!

I was talking to my friend last night about having a drink for the first time, i know it wont be for ages but my god will it be fun!it was a big change going from a very sociable student to a non drinker! But thinking about it i wont get chance to go out that much. Arrrr well, at least esme willl entertain me xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks Barbles!

Michelle I also can't wait for my 1st drink! But it has been so long, so i might get drunk after 1 glass of wine i think!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

It sounds like they're on the rise, although I really hope not. At least of my thyroid is underactive again I can get tablets, they can't do anything for the itchy :( I so hope it goes soon :hugs:

Right, with the Nappy Bin (or diaper champ) I got a free one and used it for a day but it was honestly more hassle than it was worth. The extra bag things you need to buy for it are pretty expensive and, the 9p nappy bags you buy will do EXACTLY the same job. If you double them up you can put them with normal rubbish. And if you go get an exploding one then it takes half a minute to take it outside lol. It's completely up to you but I found it too much hassle and not at all worth it.

Bathing - you don't have to bath them very often at all because they don't get dirty, but like Amanda, I topped and tailed every single day, morning and night. I couldn't bath him more than once a week for the 1st 3-4 weeks because of my back, but he was a right water baby and expected his bath at 6pm every night after than and wouldn't settle til he'd had it :haha: but luckily he didn't hve any problems with his skin so it didn't do him any harm, but they definately don't need it.

No Michelle, I couldn't go through this pain again :dohh: if it wasn't bad then I probably would think about it in a few years but right now I'm gonna be very happy with my boy and girl :thumbup: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Whats the rule when it comes to buying nursing bras? I heard that you should get one cup bigger and the band size should be pre-pregnancy one because your ribs go back to normal?? Can anyone help?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yasmin, I don't know :dohh: Lol, I went when I was 35 weeks pregnant last time and just picked one that fitted me at the time, it was in mothercare and no-one told me the rules. I ended up not breastfeeding and when my milk came in my nursing bra was really nice and tight so it kept my boobs nice and firm and didn't move (it's painful when your milk comes in sometimes) so if you're planning on breastfeeding I'd prob recommend getting a cup size bigger, just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hmmm... does anyone know if mothercare or mamas and papas do measuring services?

I'm thinking about ordering some on line in a few different sizes and taking back the ones that dont fit.

I plan to breastfeed, just hope I can do it. I watched breast is best the other day, thought it was good and highlighted how difficult it can be for some women.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Is that the one with the Cherry woman? I watched it a while ago and I though it was pretty good aswell. People think it's very easy for women to breastfeed when in reality, it can be very hard for people (me included) and this time I will not be hung up on it. I want to breastfeed but if I end up miserable because of it or can't do it then I won't have any problems switching to the bottle xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Yep that was the one. I watched it on BBC iPlayer and found it interesting how many women hold on to the guilt of not being able to breastfeed.

I just ordered some nursing bras... M&P have 3 for £15 on selected items! Mega cheap!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Ohh I saw that program, it was good. I'm desperately hoping to breast feed, I'll be absolutely gutted if I can't - mostly for Eliza but it also burns 500kcals a day ladies!!! Hoorahh!! I need to shift some of this weight somehow it's really getting me down :-(


----------



## Hopefulheath

yasmin13 said:


> Yep that was the one. I watched it on BBC iPlayer and found it interesting how many women hold on to the guilt of not being able to breastfeed.
> 
> I just ordered some nursing bras... M&P have 3 for £15 on selected items! Mega cheap!

Ohhh that's a great deal - to mamas and papas website I go!!! X :happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

500 calories! wow! 

I would also love to breatsfeed, but they told me that the chance is really small because of LG's cleft. I will express, but i dont know how long i will keep it up to be honest as it seems like a bit of double work. And i think breastfeeding is nice to bond mother and baby, but with us someone will have to feed her with a bottle and I will be forever stuck on the breastpump!


----------



## yasmin13

Do this to get a £5 gift card! 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/promo...7_1302086388_aafb878937c50d4e38aa76ab399f8b53

I managed to get 3 bras for £10 in the end... Just hope they fit!


----------



## Hopefulheath

TaNasha said:


> 500 calories! wow!
> 
> I would also love to breatsfeed, but they told me that the chance is really small because of LG's cleft. I will express, but i dont know how long i will keep it up to be honest as it seems like a bit of double work. And i think breastfeeding is nice to bond mother and baby, but with us someone will have to feed her with a bottle and I will be forever stuck on the breastpump!

Sorry to hear about your little ones cleft hon, and I completely understand how expressing full time would be such a pain. I guess none of us know whether we or our babies will take to it, and there's no reason that bottle fed babies should be any less bonded just have lots of skin to skin cuddles :hugs:


----------



## xxMichellexx

TaNasha said:


> 500 calories! wow!
> 
> I would also love to breatsfeed, but they told me that the chance is really small because of LG's cleft. I will express, but i dont know how long i will keep it up to be honest as it seems like a bit of double work. And i think breastfeeding is nice to bond mother and baby, but with us someone will have to feed her with a bottle and I will be forever stuck on the breastpump!

Im not breast feeding because of a breast reduction Tanasha, I just plan to bond with my baby in other ways. My mum never breast fed me and shes like my best friend! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I think the bonding thing is a bit strange to be honest. Of course breastfeeding mums will say that they have a special bond with their babies and I don't deny that for even one second. But I had to bottle feed Jayden (he has tongue tie and I was so ill after I had him I physically couldn't feed him) and felt that special bond, I believe, as well as I would have had I breastfed.
At the end of the day a happy mummy and happy baby are the most important things :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh yeh i totally agree Claire!


----------



## Vicki_g

The breastfeeding mafia make me go :wacko:!! As long as our babies are well fed, happy and content I don't think any of us should beat ourselves up about it. I'd love to do it for all the benefits etc (particularly the 500 cals a day issue!) but if not, hey as long as my bub is growing that'll do for me! My brother and I were formula babies and there's not much wrong with us. He flies planes for a living so I sure as hell hope not, lol! 

Had my midwife appt this morning. Everything is spot on and perfect (woop!) except that the daft sod is even further away from the exit now than it was 3 weeks ago! It was halfway between breech and transverse last time and now it's bolt upright with head between my ribs. I think it occasionally flops over onto my right hand side I think as last night I tried to lie on that side and it literally felt like I was lying on its head! Anyone else have a baby with no sense of direction?! The midwife today was proper old-school, instead of using the doppler she used this thing that looked like an ear trumpet. 

Claire, nightmare re. nephew! I think you're right to keep Jayden away though to stop him being led astray, the last thing you want is for him to be tarred with the same brush. Although some friends of ours have a little boy who used to be cheeky but not naughty; he's started school now and has got in with some naughty boys (they're only 5 but still!) and is being a little terror. Even I have to tell him off for breaking his little brother's toys! There's not a lot his mum and dad can do about who he hangs around in the playground with...eek!

Hope everyone else is well - glad to hear the test results are negative for now Barbles, maybe an allergy or something? Yasmin, I've been wearing maternity bras the whole way through for comfort! I'm going to get myself measured properly etc around 36/37 weeks to buy some for after the birth but I've found them really supportive and comfy whilst preggo. I got mine from Debenhams and M&S.


----------



## Vicki_g

Oooohhh, so now I have another question. 

Moses basket AND crib or moses basket OR crib? Is the crib a waste of space? We have a moses basket (which, if you remember, I need to basically strip of everything to make it acceptable anyway!) but don't know whether to just use this in the day and a crib at night, or whether to cart it upstairs at night and keep them in it all the time?! Gah, help.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im having both Vicki, i plan to keep the moses backet downstairs for day time, and have the crib for night, I only got a crib because i found a cheap one on kiddicare and thought i wanted it, then my nan and grandad ended up buying it as a present. Its not essential but im looking forward to it being fixed in one place, and the moses basket i can take to parents houses etc etc xxxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Agree with the anti breast feeding mafia!!! I was bottle fed and I think I'm ok and mum and I are very close  I' desperate to do it but don't judge any woman who can't or simply doesn't feel comfortable - each to thir own that's what I say! 

Vicki, my little one was transverse up until last week, and I know that laying on the head feeling!! But she's headed south now, and now feels like bowling ball on my bladder every time I stand up!!! There's definitely hope to get them to spin around - I think bouncing on my birthing ball and walking the dogs (albeit very slowly) around the village twice a day has helped 

As for the Moses basket, I have one and a stand where she'll sleep next to our bed and I plan to carry that downstairs during the day but I have a cot in her nursery ready for when she's able to sleep alone... I think that should cover everything she needs as she'll only be in her basket for 6 months.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

For the Moses Basket v Crib, we're only having a Moses Basket as it's easy to move from upstairs to downstair etc. But like Michelle, you could have both, one upstairs and one downstairs :thumbup:

I'm trying to get organised for going away tomorrow, we have to leave at about 4am so no time to do anything in the morning. Getting through my washing, done the ironing (sitting down of course lol) swept up and need to get packed! But I'm not doing too bad though so I think we'l be ok! Hubby has taken Jayden to the swimming after I gave him a haircut so gonna make dinner soon and need to get something for my heartburn, it#s seriously killing me today! Booooooo :haha:

I'm watching a program called 'Breaking the Female Paedophile Ring' and actually feel sick! I really think it's for things like that that capital punishment should be brought back for, I would do some serious time if I ever found anyone had laid a finger in the wrong way to Jayden, I swear I would be done for murder. Makes me sooo fucking angry :growlmad: Excuse my french xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ugh Claire, sounds like your nephew is a bit of a nightmare!! It must be so frustrating to standby and watch him get away with that kind of behaviour :( I couldn't bring myself to watch that programme- way too hormonal!

Amanda- glad you're tests came back ok but it must be annoying to still be itching like mad! By the way, Flambards takes me back- spent many happy school holidays in Cornwall and Flambards was always a must 

Vicki- glad to hear that your appointment went so well, even though you've got a little wriggler in there! I'm sure bubba will know which way to go soon!

As for the moses basket/crib debate- OH and I were quite happy with just the moses basket that we bought but when we went and ordered our furniture, MIL was adament we had to have a crib too. Seeing as she was paying, it was pointless arguing with her. So, the crib will be in our room and the moses basket will be downstairs.

The breast feeding mafia scare the crap out of me. It's fair enough if they want to put forward the benefits but putting already stressed and emotional women under more pressure isn't right, and it's DEFINITELY not right to make women feel guilty if they don't breastfeed, no matter if it's because it's not physically possible or if it's just a personal preference. Everyone is allowed their opinion and forcing one point of view onto someone isn't right. I'm hoping to breastfeed if I can but if I can't, so be it. I was bottle fed and I seemed to do ok!

Last night was really nice. They actually put me in a booth *ahem* and I just managed to fit. Another couple of weeks, and there'd be no chance! The Hangover 2 was good, but not as good as the first. It was still funny but there were some MEGA cringy moments in it! Of course the major bonus, was seeing a shirtless Bradley Cooper :happydance:

Today has apparently marked my last official day at work. I was quite willing to plough on for a couple of weeks but my OH, MIL and a close friend all ganged up on me and basically told me I need to stop. To be fair, it is quite a physically demanding job and I have been finding it tough going. I'm lucky in that I can get to choose when I start maternity leave and when I go back to work as it's mine and OH's business where I work. I have made OH promise that if I get really fed up, he'll let me come in for a few hours and do something- I don't do sitting still very well at all! Everyone clubbed together and gave me lots of baby things like sleepsuits, dummies, clothes, bottles etc- and a pack of earplugs lol. It was very unexpected so I was really chuffed that they'd made the effort :)


----------



## Barbles

I have just a moses basket which goes up and downstairs with me, Phoebe used to sleep a bit in her swing chair and on her playmat too. And then cot when he grows out of his basket.

Had to take Phoebe doctors today, she has ear infections :nope: so gotta keep her dosed up on calpol and try to get her better to see Fireman Sam on Monday. So that makes all of us to visit the docs this week lol.

I started watching that programme last night Claire but turned off, it made me feel ill and enraged. I agree with you, if anyone even looks at Phoebe wrong Im there ready let alone actually hurt her, god, words cant describe what I would do!!! :growlmad:

Waiting for my man to get home now and decide on take-away lol its going to be chinese or pizza but I cant decide what I want :pizza:

One good thing, the itching has calmed a bit, Im still itching but not as bad. Will see how these evening goes at it gets worse at night.


----------



## Barbles

Haha I havent been Flambards in years either, just a shame I cant go on none of the rides. I will rock the victorian village though x


----------



## Vicki_g

Thanks for the tips ladies, on both moving my stubborn baby out of my ribcage and on the moses basket/crib issue! I think ideally I'd like both and just use the basket in the day - am now thinking that I could suggest the crib as a present from the in-laws as my mother in law wanted to know what they could buy for us. They're OAPs bless them so I don't want them having to fork out on the pricier big furniture which we can buy ourselves but they could stump up on the crib I guess... I also don't trust myself wandering up and down stairs with the basket and baby, I'm a health hazard to myself on stairs anyway! The only prob is that I've chosen to use SleepCurve mattresses which are twice as expensive as all other mattresses I now realise!! FFS, this child lark is a financial drain! Anywho, will let you know how the decision-making process ends! 

I also had a dream that I had a girl called Jenny last night which I guess puts paid to the Sophia plan!

Kim: lovely colleagues and hurray for mat leave! I note CeeCee has been absent on her first day off!! I am now craving Frankie & Bennys, booth or not I'd squash myself in there for a massive burger and chips!

Claire: have a fab time away, hope you got all the stuff packed! My baby will be bald, I've had no heartburn yet!

Barbles: hope Phoebe is better soon, Fireman Sam and her own bodyweight in Calpol should sort her out I reckon. My dilemma was also Chinese or pizza but now I'm obsessed with the thought of Frankie & Benny's I don't know what's going to do the trick!

And now I am going to disappear and watch some rugby with my poor exhausted husband who's spent all afternoon with his dad moving my piles of clothes, furniture and other assorted shite around so we can decorate more rooms. Lol! Bless, they've done a cracking job of the room that's (nearly) done so far, one down and two to go! And we might go and order our Quinny and the nursery stuff this weekend, gah gah gah!!! *does happy dance* 

*regrets happy dance as need the loo again*

Have lovely long weekends folks!


----------



## Barbles

Thanks Vickie, I would love to go out for a meal tonight but ill and sleepy child put paid to that. Go for F&B, get in your meals while your child free haha. OOH I could eat a F&B bacon cheeseburger or a Pizza Hut. Maybe on Monday after Fireman Sam Ill try to blag OH to take us haha.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I watched the end of that programme last night as i was falling to sleep. Ive worked with a couple of paedophiles whilst on placements, and i cant excuse their behaviour just because their mentally unwell, but their way of thinking was so distorted, but those women last night were ridiculous. Ergh! Only thinking of themselves. 

Talking of mattresses, I was thinking of getting this one for the crib- https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sleepsafe-deluxe-foam-mattress/3831000/type-i/ do you think it will be ok? I dont know what makes a good/bad crib xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Got most of the things organised and right now I'm in too much pain to even move. It feels like I have a contraction in my back :cry: but it's not because i's lasted about 5-10 minutes and gets worse and in my stomach when I breath in. I'm trying to move about but by god it hurts! I had a chippy tonight, started making spag bol for dinner and used a packet thing = absolutely rotten!

Need to shift my ass and get some more stuff done before bedtime, thinking I'll head about 9 and go straight to sleep, I'm sure I can manage that lol. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Mmmmmmmmmmmm my mums on the way to get some chips now. Yay yay yay xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Pain has gone for now, was very strange and I didn't like it :( Lol, don't think many people do like pain lol.

Well I am freaked out right now....... just found mouse droppings in the cupboard under my sink :cry: I just went to get washing powder and noticed tiny droppings - and I know what they look like (thanks Kim and Aggie :thumbup:) And hubby's just decided to tell me that he wondered why there was a hole in the side of the rabbit food bag :dohh: Luckily we're going away tomorrow so FIL is going to come up and set traps. I don't know how they've got in but I'll end up putting myself in hospital if I have to run away from them :haha: Oh I hope it's only one and the wee fucker is dead before we come back. Lol xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh blimey Claire, I'm a right wuss with things like mice but OH is even worse! Hope it'll be long gone by the time you get back from your weekend away.

Amanda- I hope that pesky infection goes away for Phoebe soon.

Vicki- sorry about the F&B craving that I've started! The Little Frankie's that we went to actually does takeaways- will be very handy when I'm too big to fit in the booths ;) Sounds like you might be having a baby Jenny after all then!

Michelle- I'm totally hopeless with the whole best mattress thing. I wish there was just one type, then we wouldn't have to make these decisions! I just went along with recommendation of the woman in Mamas and Papas- thankfully she didn't suggest the most expensive one!


----------



## Rachyroux

Missing you ladies, will be on after life calms down a bit, pretty miserable at the moment.
The rental company was shut today, so now it's bank holiday and we can't hand the signed contract and rest of the bond in til Tuesday, when we're supposed to move in Wednesday, if they haven't had my work's refferance, we wont be able to move in yet. And my work are useless so I've got a bad feeling.

Spent a fortune but my hospital bag and contents should be with me shortly. 
I'm due in 5 weeks completely freaking out, heartburn has become terrible, 
I've pulled a muscle in my back whilst packing,
I think I have cystitis - a few times now my pee has stung, I have low abdominal pain and sometimes feel like i'm bursting, get up there and hardly anything comes out.
So I'm up about 6 times a night, not sleeping properly. 
And because of the pulled muscle it hurts to lie, sit , stand walk.
I think I also have SPD! Jesus.
The moving thing is stressing me out before it's even happened, OH has had to pay last set of bills for his current place which has left him skint , meaning I have had to buy a hell of a lot yet again with my poxy £330 a month pay.
Babys kicks are really painful now.
Sorry girlies. Just had enough! Finding it really difficult now. It's 4am, I didn't sleep properly lastnight and I am exhausted but just also can't sleep. Because i'm in agony in many places, and fed up, and 5 weeks is too, fecking, LONG.

I really hope you're all much better than I am, haven't had a chance to catch up in zombie rant mode. Sorry for moaning, I'm lost without you ladies to talk to! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Sorry you are feeling so bad Rach, sometime being pregnant sucks. I hope you feel and sleep better tonight.

I too am having a rubbish day, not for anyone one reason, Ive just had enough!!

OH is driving me mad, I dont want him near me!!
Phoebe has pushed me to my limit, she has turned into a little monster and I have had enough. Im seriously tempted not to take her to Fireman Sam tomorrow she has behaved that bad!!
Ive itched all weekend, its calmed a bit now but now my right hand is going numb so probably have carpel tunnel to add to my list of things I 'may' have.
Im hungry and there is nothing in the house.
OH (who never drinks) went out and bought himself beer and no sweets for me!!
Baby is humoungous and hurts when he moves.

Oooh I could go on!!!
I think I may have a shandy, its needed. Though OH will probably give me evils whilst drinking it and I then wont enjoy it!!

Can you see the sort of mood Im in here :haha: I just want to sob

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I do have one highlight, I got a rocking moses basket stand for £2 off a girl I know at a carboot. I never got to carboots and the one time I do I get my bargain of the year!!

xxx


----------



## Barbles

What did I say??

OH wont 'let' me have a bloody shandy!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Barbles, massive hugs to you, I'm sorry to hear about Phoebe being difficult, I'm sure she'll get over it soon, can't be easy. 
My OH gets like that, "I'm not letting you have..." Drives me nuts.
Have my scan in 2 days, wonder if baby is still measuring small. Doesn't bloody feel like it. She is often pressing on my bladder area too, which makes me nearly pee myself.! But she feels huge! The movements are so sore now if they're sudden / sharp. Even the slow ones are uncomfortable.
Amazing about the stand though! I really think I should go to car boots more, it never occurs to me to go, but often worth going. 
Hope you feel better today, I had a decent nights sleep lastnight, for the first time in literally months. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Glad you had a good nights sleep Rach, it sometimes makes a world of difference. Jacobs movements are the same, so painful and I can be literally doubled over when needing the loo.

Ended up going to Flambards today and my child was a delight for once. We ended meeting friends there and had such a laugh (my friend is 30 weeks pg). Fireman Sam wasnt worth the wait lol but the rest was very good. I am suffering now with hugely swollen fingers and ankles and will proabably be stiff with all the walking I did.

Some pictures, meeting fireman sam, on the rollercoaster with daddy (the face OH is pulling :haha:) and my swollen ankle :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Flambards 035.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









Flambards 041.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









Flambards 040.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Wow it's been quiet here lol. Sorry you're not feeling well Rach, that's never nice is it? Glad you got a decent nights sleep though.

Amanda, see if my hubby tried to tell me 'you can't do/you can't have....' I'd to it 3 times over just to piss him off! But that's just me lol. Hope you got to see Fireman Sam today. ETA - Just seen the rest of your message and the pics, Phoebe is just gorgeous and she looks soo like you! xxx

Sooo! My weekend was good, except I was ill! Lol. On Friday night I went to bed at 9pm but because I was sharing with Jayden I never slept well at all, he kept kicking the radiator, pulling my hair, smacking me lol, but he was sleeping! So I never slept well then we were up at 4am to leave and I was shattered :( couldn't get back to sleep and felt sick, had to stop a couple of times, couldn't eat my breakfast or anything. Got to Thomasland and felt a bit better. Went for lunch and couldn't eat anything, felt awful again :( Sat in the car for a while, couldn't get comfy or feel better, cried in the cue for Thomas because my back and pelvis was agony, got to the zoo part and had a slush puppy (sooo good) and headed back to the Hotel. Sat down for a pee and had to do it fast cos I was violently sick (and it was green because of the slush puppy :rofl:)! Ended up peeing myself a wee bit because I wasn't finished on the bog :blush: Slept for 2 hours, hubby made us go out for dinner, ended up eating 5 chips and wanted bed again, slept from 7.30pm -6.30am and woke up staaaaarving! Felt so good to feel better lol. Went to visit family in Stockport and got home about 7pm last night, sleeping for 9pm again lol. 

Sorry, that was looooong! Lol. There's no way I'd leave so early in the morning again, pregnant or otherwise, my dinner was still in my tummy from the night and it sat there all day because I was tired and travelling :nope: never again!

Hope everyone is well and all back soon for a good chin wag.

I'll leave you with a photo of Jayden with his facepainted on Saturday lol xxx


----------



## Princess pea

Rachyroux said:


> Barbles, massive hugs to you, I'm sorry to hear about Phoebe being difficult, I'm sure she'll get over it soon, can't be easy.
> My OH gets like that, "I'm not letting you have..." Drives me nuts.
> Have my scan in 2 days, wonder if baby is still measuring small. Doesn't bloody feel like it. She is often pressing on my bladder area too, which makes me nearly pee myself.! But she feels huge! The movements are so sore now if they're sudden / sharp. Even the slow ones are uncomfortable.
> Amazing about the stand though! I really think I should go to car boots more, it never occurs to me to go, but often worth going.
> Hope you feel better today, I had a decent nights sleep lastnight, for the first time in literally months. xxx

Hi Rachy, sorry to jump into your thread, but I notice you say they think your bubs is small too. Can I ask when wad the last time they measured, and what were the measurements? X


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend and bank holiday :) Hope things get sorted today rach, and everything will sort itself out eventually im sure of it :)

Jayden looks pretty scary in that photo claire! haha. 

I had a good weekend with Tom, only managed 4 times this week hehe. Anyone got any exciting plans for the week? I have to gut my uni house, our tenancy runs out the end of June, but i just dont trust my housemates to clean it properly so im going to do my best now. Already bleaching the bath xxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Morning. How is everyone today? Are you feeling better Rachyroux and Barbles? I&#8217;m at work today, but only today for this week. And then I have 4 days of work next week till I&#8217;m off on maternity! Yay! DH dropped me off this morning as he is really worried about my fainting episodes.

I&#8217;ve started thinking about my hospital bag now&#8230; it&#8217;s making me feel panicky that I have so much to sort out&#8230; I cried the weekend because I just didn&#8217;t feel organised at all. I&#8217;m usually the kind of person that has lots of lists and needs to be ultra organised but for some reason I haven&#8217;t sorted anything out, I&#8217;ve kind of just ignored all the things I need to buy and get ready!


----------



## xxMichellexx

yasmin13 said:


> Morning. How is everyone today? Are you feeling better Rachyroux and Barbles? Im at work today, but only today for this week. And then I have 4 days of work next week till Im off on maternity! Yay! DH dropped me off this morning as he is really worried about my fainting episodes.
> 
> Ive started thinking about my hospital bag now its making me feel panicky that I have so much to sort out I cried the weekend because I just didnt feel organised at all. Im usually the kind of person that has lots of lists and needs to be ultra organised but for some reason I havent sorted anything out, Ive kind of just ignored all the things I need to buy and get ready!

Yasmin im the same! I have minimal amounts of clothes, no toiletries etc. My mum keeps saying we can get that closer to the time, but eeeeeeeeeeeee, its 8 weeks! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I only have 6 weeks now and I feel like I just dont know where to start?? I have a list but everytime I look at it I feel like its too much. I dont know why I feel like this :(


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning everyone, hope those of you who haven't been feeling well are feeling better now and getting back to normal and that you all managed to make the most of the long weekend! Mine was incredibly boring. 

Friday night: Got home late from work (8ish), husband was in a foul mood trying to rebuild a wardrobe he'd been moving, watched a bit of rugby whilst he finished and then went to bed. No tea or anything!
Saturday: Husband better and apologised for crankiness but then out all day on a drinking tour of Manchester's old man pubs so had to entertain myself. Did several loads of washing, ironed some curtains, chose myself a LOVELY hat for a wedding this weekend (more on that later), went to Mothercare and spent about £150 on God-knows-what, then twiddled my thumbs, watched Glee and ate a pizza waiting for husband to get back! Two of the best Glees ever though - the Rumours and Prom ones!!
Sunday: Watched Monaco Grand Prix (disappointing end!), moved furniture around and put up new curtains. Moved into a different bedroom to free up ours for renovation works this week (woop!), watched bit more rugby. Was so tired from the moving couldn't be bothered to make nice tea.
Monday: Husband working and also his birthday. His present hasn't arrived so I look like a crap wife. Did some more washing, took his dad to B&Q, watched quite a lot of Come Dine With Me, sorted through the baby stuff I've bought/been given to see what needs cleaning/chucking etc, cooked roast pork, attended rugby match. 

And now back in work looking at that list and thinking how boring and sport-orientated my life is! On the plus side I've managed to take apart the moses basket and other stuff and with a good clean everything should be ok, and also we won our match last night in a good fashion. BUT....

HAT CRISIS-O-RAMA!!! I refuse to attend a wedding without wearing a phenomenal hat and I chose myself a beautiful one for this weekend from the hire shop. The lady has just rung saying that it's already booked out and I can't have it!!! So now I'm going to have to go over there again on Thursday morning when I was just supposed to be picking it up to have to start choosing another one! Aarrgghhh!! HAT STRESS!! 

On the plus side, I'm going to a Chinese all-you-can-eat buffet for lunch with a work friend in Chinatown, never been to one before so intrigued! 

And yay, plastering starts on room 2 of 3 tomorrow! Unfortunately this means more 100-year-old black dust from the ceiling being released, noooooo!


----------



## Vicki_g

yasmin13 said:


> I only have 6 weeks now and I feel like I just dont know where to start?? I have a list but everytime I look at it I feel like its too much. I dont know why I feel like this :(

I am exactly the same. I look at my list which is a bit hit-and-miss anyway, get a bit of a sweat on then put it back. My primary aim is to get work out of the way (finish at 36 weeks!) then have a mass session of ordering things on the internet. They'll arrive within a few days then everything is sorted! Job's a good 'un!


----------



## MrsKTB

Hello ladies!!

Not been on B&B for over a week....missed so much!! 

Hope you are all doing well!!

Vicki, can you not pull the 'pregnant/hormonal' card in the hat shop to get what you want?? 

I was off work last week, so I was practicing my house wife duties! lol! Made an awesomne steak pie, some flapjack and a strawberry and apple crumble....and watched CSI til my eyes bled!! Did about 4 hours of ironing in one go, nearly keeled over, and did lots of shopping!!!

Gave hubby a fright on Sunday night..... I woke up at about 2 am with the worlds worst leg cramp...i was screaming, I couldnt speak and I couldnt reach my leg to rub it...so hubby though Id gone into early labour...Ooooops!!! Now that we've had that 'little scare' he's nagging me to get my hospital bag ready!!!

1st day back in work today and I must say, I did not miss the M6 one bit while I was off... I hate people!!! Its like Im driving an invisable car!!!! I mean it's a 4x4, its not small....how do they all not see me?!?!

Anyoo..... another week of w/c 20th June.... so not too bad!!

Im hungry!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh poor Mr KTB!!! He must have had the shock of his life!

Vicki - Hmmm... on line shopping, got some stuff to return, I haven't been happy with asos maternity wear :(


----------



## MrsKTB

What sort of maternity wear have you had from ASOS? Ive not had anything yet, I was a bit dubious about the sizes as they are usually small fitting anyway....


----------



## xxMichellexx

Just wanted to share my new favourite bump pic 

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g330/MichelleGannon/utf-8BSU1HMDA0MTMtMjAxMTA1MjItMjIyMC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## yasmin13

I bought some maternity lounge pants and the material lost its elasticity so after 3 wears I was constantly pulling them up. Also the material was so cheap that when I hold them up you can see it has thinned already and becaome slighly see through. I expect that after a while but not after a few weeks! I also got a shirt from them which shrunk ever so slightly and now it is tight on the bust. Just not happy with the quality at all. I emailed them to complain and they said I need to send it all back so they can check them.

Only one of the dresses I got from them was nice and fitted well, otherwise I have been living in size 12 Primark clothes, I cant wait to get back my old body after the birth.


----------



## yasmin13

Michelle your bump is so cute!! Mine just looks funny :) Lol and I have discovered back fat too!!! Nooooooooooo!!! :(


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey guys. How is everyone doing? Sounds like there's been a bit of a mixed bag of weekends! Michelle- your bump is so gorgeous. All neat and lovely :)

Well, my weekend completely sucked :( Went down to London on Saturday for the match which obviously didn't go very well. Was a long day and we didn't get back home until 1.30am. Woke up in the middle of the night with a horrible stomach bug which hasn't properly gone yet and to top it off, our cat has been missing for 2 days and there's no sign of her anywhere. We've been out looking every couple of hours, knocked on our neighbours' doors but it's as if she's vanished into thin air. She's really old now (18) and not in the best of health, so it's worrying that she has been gone for so long :(


----------



## MrsKTB

Ive been on a Primark PJ and nighty spree! I figure that Im not going to wear them long, they gonna need to be big and easily accessable...so I went crazy!! Spent like a whole £30! lol

Dont think I'll bother with any ASOS then!! Sounds too hit and miss!!

Im in serious need of some work tops!! Before my week off I could still get away with my normal stretchy tiops with my maternity trousers/skirts...not anymore!! DOnt wanna spend a fortune though as only at work for a few more weeks!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I'm still wearing some size 12 primark tops. They had stripey ones and plain coloured ones so Ilive in them. I also have some summer dresses that accommodate my bump. My other baggy dresses dont fit around the bust anymore so I'm looking forward to being a c cup again!

Oohh work has employed someone to replace me... feels weird cos she might start on Monday so I can do a handover!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh Kim, that doesn't sound like a great weekend at all :( I do hope you find your cat, she must be scared out there :hugs:

Michelle, great bump!

MrsKtb, I've started getting cramp in my right arm at night, very very strange! Eating bananas help because cramp is caused my lack of potassium and bananas are a natural source :thumbup:

Yasmin, I know how you mean with being overwhelmed. At this stage in my pregnancy with Jayden I had EVERYTHING sorted, including my bag. But this time I don't have half of the things I need in my bag. And I can't even pack it till 33 weeks because we're going on holiday and using my bag (horrible for me being so organised) You will get there huni, try not to worry too much.

I've been feeling really sick again today :sick: but luckily Jayden's being pretty good so I'm trying to take it easy. Not sure what I want for lunch, if anything at all :wacko: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Barbles- Phoebe is sooo beautiful! I hope you had a nice day,and that your swelling calms down soon :)

Claire- sorry to hear you felt rough, Jayden is so cute as a little monster, that face painting is pretty impressive. 

Princess pea- Yes that's fine, bare with me and I'll have a check in my antenatal book, infact if you send me a private message, that would be fab as it will remind me to tell you the measurments later :)

Michelle- Thankyou lovely. waiting on the phonecall from OH after he's gone on his lunch break to see them... nerve wracking, I want to start moving tommorow! or even better, be moved in by tommorow. :hugs: lovely bump pic! xx

Yasmin- feeling a bit better thanks hun, bet yoou can't wait to finish work! & i'm the same, usually the most organized person in the world but everything is so hectic now as I've left it all last minute.

Vicki- enjoy the chinese! I had one lastnight, dad teaches the owner (of the chinese restraunt) 's son saxaphone, so he offered us to come to the restraunt for a free meal, me mum dad my brother and Jeff (OH) 3 courses each and was fantastic! I hope you find a hat soon! I love come dine with me too :)

MrsKTB- Aww I bet he had such a fright! sounds like you were being a good housewife, I'm going to have to train myself up too!

Kim- Big hugs sweetie. I was feeling really emotional lastnight anyway after we went for food, and I came back to my parents house before leaving to go stay at Jeffs and my cat jumped on my lap, and I started bawling my eyes out, new house doesn't allow pets and I've had Pushkin since I was about 8/9 and will be missing her so much. She's a mute and can't make sound when she opens her mouth, and she was abused before we got her which makes me feel even more sorry for her. I hope your kitty turns up soon, Pushkin had a weird one off few days a few months back and I was convinced I wouldn't see her again, she never ever leaves and doesn't come back, but she was away for a good 2-3 days, and it was so out of character, so try not to worry. I hope she shows up soon.


I spend £120 online the other night on hospital bag, essentials and basic things.
-Hospital bag from amazon.co.uk
-1 set of pjs shorts & top, 2 nighties, slipper socks from tesco.com
-Travel toiletries from boots.com
-Kitchen essentials and house essentials for the new house- dunelm mill 
- Tommee tippee breast pads from Amazon
- Slippers from debenhams.com

Jesus christ can't believe all that cost me £120. EEK.





Love to all my limbo ladies. xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I didnt think about tesco's PJ's. Are they reasonably priced?
Claire sorry you arent well hun... I'm thinking about lunch too... starving!
Cant decide between a jacket potato or a falafel and houmous panini.


----------



## MrsKTB

I got some Tesco PJs the other day, I got a size bigger and the bottoms are awful!!! There is no give in the waistband so they cut off my circulation! Rubbish! Not sure if I just got a duff pair though!!!

Im thinking a panini for lunch....but Im so hungry....Im not sure that will do! lol


----------



## Rachyroux

they arent maternity but I just got the size I kind of am now and they seem fine. They arrived today.
I ordered one vest top, one pair of shorts, and a pack of two nighties, quite cheap :)

https://www.clothingattesco.com/bro...klist=icat,4,shop,catgwomens,womens-nightwear


----------



## yasmin13

Starving!! and its raining outside :(

Cant wait for today to be over... need to get in bed again.


----------



## Rachyroux

Update; OH just called and despite my useless work not handing in a work reffereance, they're fine with everything to go ahead as we have both of our parents as guarantors! So we will be picking up the keys first thing in the morning, Jeff has booked a few days off to move everything, we have a scan in two days to check if baby has grown or is still small, and they are putting new windows and doors in the house either next monday or monday after.



HUGE weight lifted now that I know we're definately getting it tommorow :D YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
some good news finally :)


----------



## yasmin13

Yay... you will be moving into a lovely new home! :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yay rachy! Woop woop to a new house :happydance: xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou ladies, such a HUGE weight off my mind! I really didn't want the lack of work referance messing it all up as the contract said it could! I'm also 35 weeks today. Holy Moley. I'm so scared!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a good bank holiday weekend!

Great news on your house Rachy!

My little one is kicking really painfully too, a coupke of times were right in the cervix, feels like an electric shock when she does it there! Ouch!

My weekend was ok but with the weather being so rubbish we didn't really do much! Me and DH planned to go out for day yesterday somewhere nice to take some video and photos of bump before she comes but weather called that off...BUT lovely husband now says he's going to take Friday off so we can do it then when the weathers nice! Wahoo for a 3 day week 

Xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ooh, great house news! Get nesting! I tried to persuade husband to buy the nursery furniture this weekend as Mamas & Papas had 10% off but even the tantalising option of saving £200 wasn't enough to persuade him as apparently we have nowhere to put it! We are now waiting until mid-June AT LEAST! Gah! But delivery only takes about two working days so not exactly a rush, apart from in my own head. 

Kate: Poor Mr B! And also - lol! I was on all fours on Sunday afternoon to try and get my bub out of breech and Mr G also had a similar 'OMG are you alright' moment! He's not bothered about the hospital bags though, no idea what he'd actually do if I wasn't alright.

Well the Chinese buffet was rubbish. Admittedly I have been spoilt from an early age with proper Chinese grub but there was very little going for the buffet. It was really salty and very ropey in quality. Tut. I knew I could have gone across the road to my favourite restaurant, paid about £3 less yet eaten stuff that was 3446131453 times better so I resented the whole thing anyway! 

Work is :wacko:, I'm only in today and tomorrow and then off until next Tuesday so trying to do everything at once, plus I've got my sodding appraisal tomorrow which is going to be 100% awful! Just want it to be over so I can concentrate on a nice weekend of wedding attending, B&B-staying and TAKE THAT ON SUNDAAAYYYY!!!!

Anywho, better re-tie my shackles. 25 working days to go - hell yeah!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yay Rachy!!! Wonderful news about your house :) I can't believe you're 35 weeks now (I know that sounds stupid as we're all still moving along with you, but it sounds SO close!!). Thanks for your kind words about our cat. We have all of our neighbours looking again today and I know she can't have gone far because her legs are bad, which makes it all the more frustrating that we can't find her :( Sounds like your cat is an angel- no wonder you'll miss having her about. At least you can still go and see her loads though.

Vicki- sorry that the buffet was rubbish :( We usually go to La Wah buffet if we're in Manchester. It's just around the corner from Oxford Road station and it's gorgeous. Always packed too, which is a good sign! Ooh, and I'm seeing Take That on Friday :) Can't wait! This will be the 7th time I've seen them now- not missed a tour since 1993 lol.


----------



## MrsKTB

Disaster!!!!

My fav pair of jeans and my only pair of over bump jeans are dead!!! The stretchy bump band bit has been tugged at so many times that its some away from the denim...already mended them once!! They were from George at ASDA and they no longer have them!!! 

Is it wrong to cry over jeans??? I have a couple of pairs of under bump jeans, but they are nowhere near as comfy!!

Aaaaahhhhhh!

Anyway.... Drama over! 

Vicki, sorry the buffet was crappy!! Im not a fan of these buffet places, the stuff is never as good as a proper place!!

Congrats on the new pad Rach! Little big jealous!! Would love to be moving somewhere bigger!!! :)

Waitin4astork, keeping everything crossed for the cat, hope you find her soon!

Got MW appt this arvo, which means nice early 2pm finish!!!! Then only (counts how many working days left) OMG!!! 25!! Just like you Vicki!! (PS, OMG, I wanna go see take That but i was actually banned by MIL)!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning!!!
Ohhh soooo urghhh today! I feel so close to meeting little one (5weeks to go today!!) and I just want to be there.... I'm so uncomfortable doing EVERYTHING I just can't imagine another 5 weeks - really hoping she comes at 37!! On the plus side, it's June now so she may be here this month or definitely next month which doesnt sound so bad.

Really hope your cat turns up Kim! It's awful when they disappear, such a worry!

Sorry about your Chinese Vicki! But good luck at your appraisal!

Sorry about your jeans MrsKTB!! Bugger!! I've been living in over bump leggings and some dungarees, but now I'm near the end it's leggings only, everything else irritates my bump or cuts in underneath my bump when i'm sitting and baby kicks like crazy until I move!!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Rachyroux

SO annoying I just wrote loads and then it buggered up :'(


----------



## Rachyroux

Kim- our cat has bad legs, at the back, she can't even climb the sofa so we were really worried when we couldn't find her but she stumbled home in the end covered in loads of bits of tree etc :S I hope your kitty turns up soon :hugs:

KTB- BAH jeans, pre pregnancy ones don't even fit on ONE big fat leg of mine, maternity ones are too tight, so I bought XL baggy, purple hippy-esque trousers and sooooo comfy. Hope the 25 days fly for you, and good luck with the MW app.

Vicki- I don't have much furniture for the nursery and maybe it's a good thing as the room is a bit on the small side once the cot is in there. Sorry to hear your Chinese was crap :( Good luck for your apraisal tommorow and hope the weekend comes soon for you sounds like you'll have a great time :)

Hopefulheath- Happy 35 weeks today lovely, I forgot you're so close behind me, I feel the same, fed up and uncomfortable, and don't know how I'll last 5 more weeks. Are you feeling impatient too? But like you said, we're definately having our babies next month, if not sooner, this month :| How scary is that? good scary of course, but I am NOT AT ALL PREPARED FOR LABOUR :'( terrified!

Update on my situation- We were given the keys yesterday, :) :) so we took alot of belongings from my room at my parents house down and had another look at the house, so much nicer, and bigger than we remember it so very happy. They're replacing some windows and doors in the next 2 weeks. There are a few odd things however we need to take pics of as they're not safe and need replacing. At OH's right now packing his stuff to take down. We're going to TRY to take everything without hiring a moving van as OH doesn't get paid for a fortnight and I am left with about 80 quid! Spent alot on house essentials this month, lent OH money as it was a rough month for him. But we are Hoping to be in there tonight if all gets packed away! Scary. Hopefully it wont be long until we have internet access (OH can't live without his XBOX Live account) so either speak to you when that comes in, or when I pop home to visit parents etc which will be often. I hope to talk to you all soon. Much love, love you all x


----------



## Rachyroux

YES it posted! Phew didn't want to have to type allll of that for a third time! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Sounds like everything will be just perfect in the end rach! Im jealous, i dont get my keys till the 16th June. 

For all us July Mommies, we should be having babies next month eeeeeeeeeeeeeek xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Afternoon! Busy day for Mrs G. I am just about over the all-you-can-eat Chinese now! Kim, my 'usual' is the Pacific in Chinatown. It's half Chinese and half Thai, although I've never eaten in the Thai bit. It's the best grub I've found, dim sum prices especially are brilliant and v. authentic. I recommend it! 

Not loving your jeans disaster kate! I had one pair of under-the-bump ones and they were so uncomfortable they've now gone to the charity shop. The bub even kicked them so that made two of us who hated them! I thought about some over-the-bump ones but then decided that I might be too hot in this roasting British summer we're having (!) so I have literally worn leggings and dresses and that's it! Top-wise I've been fine with preggo clothes but the bottom half has been a constant struggle to get comfy. Leggings have saved me from the brink of disaster. 

Ooh, and reading from yesterday, I bought a pair of trousers from ASOS which were apparently a size 18 (I'm normally a 16) and I couldn't even get them over my thighs, this was at 20 weeks! Had to send them back. Looking forward to wearing my Isabella Oliver items this weekend, so comfy, nice and actually make me feel glamorously pregnant! I am fairly sure Gary Barlow will fall in love with me in such an ensemble. 

Appraisal went surprisingly well, at least 50% of it was positive! Ha! It helped that someone else as well as my boss was doing it (and I actually do far more work for this other person than my boss) so she gave lots of good news stories etc... Anyway, at least I've not got another one for well over a year. 

July mums are fast approaching - I'm excited to see some of these Limbo babies arrive!

Back to the grind - have good afternoons all!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello to all you wonderful gorgeous limbo ladies!! I apologise in advance as I haven't managed to catch up on everybody's posts yet but I will do throughout the course of today! Promise! 

This post will be long just as a warning so please feel free not to read it !! Just me prattling on!!

Had an eventful few days or so hence my absense and it all started Friday night lol. I went to visit my parents for the weekend as it was my Dad's birthday on Monday, it was so good to see my family :) Well Friday night I started experiencing quite strong, but irregular Braxton Hicks but to be honest didn't think too much of it. Saturday I was still getting them but they were slightly stronger and sunday they got even stronger then came Monday lol. Monday morning the braxton Hicks got really strong and I coudl barely stand up straight but I took two paracetemol and was determined to enjoy my dad's birthday and last day of my visit. We went out for a meal for lunch and my 'braxton hicks' were so strong I had to stop eating each time and breathe through them... and then that's when we realised they were coming every 3-4 minutes. I've had regular braxton hicks before so didn't think too much of it but when 2 hours later they were still has strong and painful and DH decided enough was enough and we were driving home and going to hospital!! 

Thank goodness I sorted out my hospital bag before going to visit my family as it was already packed in the car lol. DH rang ahead to the hospital and they told us to get there as soon as possible and the usual 2 hour drive only took DH 1.5 hours lol. Anyways got to the hospital and they took me straight to maternity admissions (so I got the tour I wouldn't have had otherwise lol see silver lining and all that!!) and they hooked me up to the trace machine and discovered I was indeed having actual contractions. 

The midwife was AWESOME no other word for her. She was so kind and really couldn't do enough for me. She explained everything to me and DH and even gave me a cuddle!! Then the doctor came in to 'examine' me which I was petrified of but in all honesty the internal wasn't as bad as I expected. Relaxation is key though!! She told me my cervix was long and closed but as a precaution they wanted me to stay in overnight for observation as I was still having contractions. Then she said to be on the safe side that they would give me two doses of the steroid injection 12 hours apart so that Jessica's lungs would mature quicker in the event of going into actual labour. Nobody at this point broke the news that the injections had to be administered in my BUTT CHEEK!! Lol. Also, the injections tend to play havoc with sugar levels so I would have to test my blood sugar level every 2 hours to see if I needed extra insulin at any point. 

Lovely midwife injected me with the first dose of steroids then finished her shift and handed over to another lovely midwife. They moved me to a smaller room but kept me on the delivery ward just in case and it was lovely and comfortable :) I then sent DH home as he looked exhausted and tried to get some kip before the first blood sugar testing at 1am. Tested at 1am and found my sugar levels had sky rocketed so ended up having extra insulin and then back to sleep for 2 hours. Throughout the night my sugar came down thankfully, still high but ok :) 

Then at 7.20am I had the second steroid injection and had a shower in my room (private bathroom was so lush lol) and helped myself to some breakfast. Thankfully the contractions had stopped at 4am but then at about 8.30am I started getting niggles again and by the time the morning doctor came to check how I was doing I was in quite bad pain. It was a constant sharp pain across my whole bump and I could barely stand. Also, Jessica had decided she wasn't in the mood and didn't move for 2 hours which was horrific. Eventually I was hooked back up to the CTG by the new midwife (who wasn't as nice and kept telling me she had more important people to see) but then she disappeared and I ended up with a lovely young midwife called Lauren who was brilliant. By this point I was in agony so Lauren sorted out 2 cocodamol for me and told me to sleep. I laughed at this as I couldn't imagine how I was supposed to sleep through the pain but the cocodamol knocked me out and I slept for 1.5 hours lol oops!! By this point it was around 3pm and I was wondering what was actually going on so Lauren sat me down and started explaining all my notes to me :) Apparently my contractions from the day before were about 3 quarters of the strength of full blown 'about to push' contractions and she told me that she was amazed I had been so good about it all. On hearing her say that I was amazed I had done so well ha ha. I'm a big wuss!! 

DH had had to be in work for most of the day so he managed to get to the hospital for 5pm and I was overjoyed to see him :) I miss him so much when I'm away from him. Then it started rolling around to 7pm and Lauren came in to ask how I was feeling. The cocodamol had worked wonders and although I was still experiencing a bit of pain I was feeling so much better than that morning. Then Lauren told me that the only reason I was allowed to go home that night was because I had to come back for a diabetes clinic appointment the next day so they would check up on me then lol. 

Had my appointment yesterday and had a growth scan too and little miss Jessica is perfect :) she's bang on target size wise and her lungs heart etc all seem to be on target too so if she does deicde to come earlier they told me they would just let me deliver rather than try to stop her. Also have my induction date which is 23rd June at 9am but obviously this is subject to change if the labour ward is busy that day :) 

So thats my news lol sorry its so long I honestly didn't mean to prattle on for ages!! Eeeep!! Now off to catch up on everybody elses news as I devour a bagel for brekkie :) 

lots of love to y'all!! 

XXXX


----------



## MrsKTB

Can't wait for birth stories and pics of the up and coming bubbas!!!! Make it seem much more real when the ladies I chat too start giving birth!! Eeeeek!!

I had my MW appt yesterday pm, my weight is fine, bubbs was in a good position and kicking away nicely and he's meassuring at 29 weeks so all good!

MW tried to get some blood from me but when she realised that my veins were hiding she sent me to the health centre next door to get it taken.... the woman on reception was horrible!! Id never been there before, so when I went in i headed to reception where a sour faced middle aged hag kept me waiting, without any kind of acknowledgement for 5 mins....when she finally looked up at me and greeted me with a 'Yes?', I explained that I had been sent over by the MW from the surgery for bloods to be taken.... well, it was like id broken into her house and pooed in her dogs dinner!! She ranted on at me about how the blood clinic closed at 1.30 and i needed an appointment, i asked if i could make an appointment.... I thought she was going to reach accross the counter and strangle me!! She replied with '(sigh, giggle) Didnt you just hear me dear? I said they close at 1.30!! How can you make an appointment if they are closed,hmmm? Answer me that?' Well.... I lost it with her....I tore her and her stupid nasty attitude into little pieces and tottled back over to the surgery to tell the MW all about it and give her another go at taking my blood! MW was very cross, so once she'd got the blood (which was very easy now as my BP had shot up) she marched over to the health centre to complain!!! I went home and ate a banana and had a cup of tea!!

Wow, that wasa rant....i wasnt expecting it to be that long!!!

How is everyone else today? All feeling well? Busy? Any sign of cat?xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

WOW ceecee, just wow!! You sound sooo brave!!!

On the plus point, at least you got a little sight into what the pain might be like, so thumbs up for that. But glad your ok now :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

xxMichellexx said:


> WOW ceecee, just wow!! You sound sooo brave!!!
> 
> On the plus point, at least you got a little sight into what the pain might be like, so thumbs up for that. But glad your ok now :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ha ha I'm not brave lol I cried when I found out I would have to stay in overnight hence why the midwife gave me a cuddle lol. I must've looked daft as anything lol. Good to be back chatting to my limbo ladies though XXX Missed you all!! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

I so totally missed your post CeeCee, we must have been typing at the same time!!! lol

What an eventful few days!! Glad you are both doing well though, must have been pretty darn scary!! xx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Ohhh my!!! CeeCee!!!!!! Hope you are ok!!?? What an eventful few days! I hope little Jessica stays put until 37 weeks for you but at least you have an induction date now - whoop!! We missed you!! :hugs:

Urghhhh, I am HOT and feel sick :( and generally feally gripey!! I just wish I could have baby now, well if she's finished baking... I'm so uncomfortable and slept so bably last night between hip pain, heartburn, cramp and wee stops, not to mention when baby decided to have a go at martial arts with my cervix as a target! Anyone else getting electric shock type pain in their cervix? I'm hoping it means it's softening or something but I'm grasping at straws really. Fed up with working now, it's so hot in my office today and baby hates me being bent over desk, but have to try and earn as much as poss before my income shrinks to next to nothing :( god I'm a winge bag today, sorry ladies, just tired and fed up!

Hope you are all having good days, any sign of the pussy cat??? 

Xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Goodness me looooooads to catch up on! 

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, had insane weekend last weekend ( was bridesmaid for BF on Saturday, christening on Sunday, trip to Wales on Monday) my SPD has been shockingly painful as a result and the gorgeous little baby who's christening it was on Sunday has kindly donated her lurgy to me and Ive woken up with a bad cough and sore throat. Was supposed to be cleaning the house out today but I'm curled up watching Jezza K :haha:

CeeCee OMG you poor thing, hope you're ok!

MrsKTB what did you say to the snooty receptionist ? I wish I could have been there to see you rip her a new one !!!!! I detest under-the-bump jeans, I went shopping with DH a couple of weeks ago in my fairly new New Look crop jeans and they just kept falling down so had to run in to debenhams (thank God they had 25% off). I love my ASDA over the bump jeans. Ladies - matalan do really comfy over the bump black linenish pants for £14, they're amazing!

Right, will try to catch up now!

PS. 35 weeks today!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks till full term!!!!!


----------



## MrsKTB

The stupid Matalan in Coventry doesnt have a maternity section!!!! Although, I did get a lovely maternity maxi dress from the one in Leeds a few weeks back!!

I pretty much told her not to speak to me like I was a child, that her attitude was worse than a teenager and that she was a vile human being....but you know....in a lot more depth! lol

Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hehe!! Go Mrs KTB!!! I'd have loved to have heard that rant, serves her right for being such an unpleasant rude cow!

Mrs pop!! Welcome back, how was bridesmaid duty?? Did the dress look suitably dildotastic?? Hope you feel better soon hon and congrats on getting to 35weeks :) !!!

Xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey Ladies!!

Lots to catch up on!

Ceecee, how scary/exciting/crazy! Glad you've got a date to go in though, I wish I had a date, I hate not knowing when she's gonna come lol. Glad you're back at home now though :hugs:

MrsKTB, I cannot believe she spoke to you like that! I'd probably have cried and walked away (depending on my mood) but well done you for giving her a good one! Bet she'll think twice before speaking to people like that again.

Hopeful, hope you feel better soon :hugs: there's nothing worse than feeling ill. Lots of fluid and rest.

Laura, you looked stuning at the wedding from the pics on FB! Boo to SPD though, mine has been playing up big time aswell, especially when I'm lying down on couch/bed. So I feel your pain :hugs:

Well I finally have a day to myself, Jayden's at his childminders so I was gonna clean/tidy etc but I really cannot be arsed! SPD is being a pain, noodles is being quiet (although she had a bit of a party this morning) and I am generally frigged so I just want to sleep! Had my thyroid and iron checked though and they're fine so it's just beign pregnant, which sucks lol xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

*round of applause* to Mrs KTG! 

HH - bridesmaid duty was ok-ish! I had a good SPD day but nearly decked the Nazi Photographers. The venue was an hour's drive from the church so I had to stop on the way after the ceremony to go for a wee at my in laws and kept on getting harrassing phone calls from bridezilla 'where are you, we need you for pictures'? *rollseyes*

I get there and the photographer starts shouting at me in front of the other guests 'we've been waiting for you young lady'!!!!! It was only coz my friend would have killed me that I didn't tell her to go f*ck herself! And when we were doing the tacky photos and I was chatting to the other bridesmaids the other photograpger shouted at me again 'be quiet Chief Bridesmaid we've waited long enough for you already'!!!!!

Im still fuming (hormones) and am sooooo tempted to phone them up and tell them what a bunch of unprofessional [email protected] they are! :rofl: :grr:

The dress was neon-pink-tastic but despite my being a whale, I didn't look as bad as I feared. I'll crack open my lappy and post a piccy!


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw thanks Claire! Good that your iron & thyroid are ok though.

I got my bloods checked last week and my anaemia is getting worse. Might be because I keep forgetting to take me iron tablets, oops!

Ooooh, I'm having my first RLT today, tastes like shit!!!! :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just commented on fb, I loved the RLT! I ended up drinking it more because I enjoyed it! I never helped me even a tiny bit but I'll have it this time aswell because I liked it lol.

Ok ladies, question! How many maternity/sanitary towels are you taking to hospital? Amanda, you may know this better than me. I had a drain in my stomach to get rid of the blood I was loosing so I don't actually know how many I would normally have needed for the 1st 2 days. Or if I should buy actual maternity towels to last for the full bleed or just the 1st couple of days? I know that if you use normal pads it can mask infection but I just can't imagine wearing what are potentially just nappies, for weeks or even any longer than a day or 2. xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh I dont know. I bought 10 packs of Mat Towels from ASDA and was going to pack about 4 packs...


----------



## Barbles

Hello Limbo Ladies

Havent caught up yet but hope everone is well.

Soem of you know about my hospital trip lol Im still a bit sore and I fell again yesterday (I didnt want to mention that bit on FB :dohh:) so I have a pretty sore leg and ankle today too.

heres the story if anyone would like to know.

In Tescos, my delightful little monster decided to run away, I parked the trolley, went after her, caught her arm and then she slipped and I came tumbling down with her. I landed on my left leg and hip and Phoebe had face planted. Her lip was split and bleeding everywhere and we had lots of people rush over to us. I dont think they realised I was pregnant straight away as I had Phoebe cuddled into me while sitting on the floor and she looked awful so everyone fussed her. Anyways Tescos got us tissues, peas for phoebes lip and a ice lolly for her to suck, she was pretty upset and shaken and I was too but was more worried for her obviously than me.
When we went to leave, I got outside and rang Ross and then felt a bit shaky, drove (probably shouldnt have done) to local Minor injuries for us to be checked over and realised I hadnt felt baby move since I fell and Iwas shaking like a leaf. Phoebe was fine by this point, loving all the drama and had a super fat lip.
Waited forever to be seen, I had felt Jacob move so had clamed slightly. Phoebe was fine. My blood pressure was sky high (no wonder) plus because Im Rh Neg and was getting quite sore, they wanted to check me over more so off to DAU I went with my mum, Ross stayed home with Phoebe.
Spent all evening on the monitor, had blood taken, BP had gone down slightly and was due to go home when I had a great shooting pain up my back infront of the midwife so no go for me, I had to stay in. I had nothing with me so ended up sleeping in my clothes ( they gave me a gown but it was like sandpaper), my phone battery had died so was using my mums old brick so couldnt even go on FB lol.
Slept awful, was sooooo sore and had a lady labouring next to me until bout half 1 when she got moved and then another lady snoring all night.
Spent all morning strapped up again and had the evil AntiD injection.

So i get home late afternoon after spending day at my mums, walk into my front room and go over on my ankle and end up on all fours. My knee has taken a beating and my ankle is pretty sore. Was going to ring DAU to tell them I had fallen again but Jacob has been moving fine, I had literally had the AntiD 5 hours before and TBH I felt like a right tit so I left it, if I thought there was anything seriously wrong I would have called straight away.

So Im bruised and beaten lying on the sofa at the moment lol

I was told by three midwifes I have a fair size baby though Im measuring for dates so I dont think there is a lot of water in there, he is just all baby. Will not be buying anymore newborn I dont think lol.

Hearing all those ladies in labour has made me want him all the more, I cant wait for him to come now, Im soooooooo excited!!

Right off for a catch upxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Just commented on fb, I loved the RLT! I ended up drinking it more because I enjoyed it! I never helped me even a tiny bit but I'll have it this time aswell because I liked it lol.
> 
> Ok ladies, question! How many maternity/sanitary towels are you taking to hospital? Amanda, you may know this better than me. I had a drain in my stomach to get rid of the blood I was loosing so I don't actually know how many I would normally have needed for the 1st 2 days. Or if I should buy actual maternity towels to last for the full bleed or just the 1st couple of days? I know that if you use normal pads it can mask infection but I just can't imagine wearing what are potentially just nappies, for weeks or even any longer than a day or 2. xxx

Ohhh I'm glad you asked this Claire because I want to know too!! Also how many nappies should I take? And breast pads? :shrug: Do you take baby wipes and sudo creme etc - Jes' I'm so clueless!! gulp!


----------



## MrsKTB

Good question!!

Ive got 2x packs of 20 from Boots, 1x pack of 20 from mothercare and 1x pack of 10 thick ones from Wilkos so far.... not really sure what to expect? Will it be like a period or much heavier?

BTW, if you would like to add me on FB (those of you who don't alrady have me ) Im Katie Bellman in the Leicestershire area, photo is a pic of 20wk scan x


----------



## MrsKTB

Awww Brables, how horrid!!! Hope you're feeling ok now?x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Barbles said:


> Hello Limbo Ladies
> 
> Havent caught up yet but hope everone is well.
> 
> Soem of you know about my hospital trip lol Im still a bit sore and I fell again yesterday (I didnt want to mention that bit on FB :dohh:) so I have a pretty sore leg and ankle today too.
> 
> heres the story if anyone would like to know.
> 
> In Tescos, my delightful little monster decided to run away, I parked the trolley, went after her, caught her arm and then she slipped and I came tumbling down with her. I landed on my left leg and hip and Phoebe had face planted. Her lip was split and bleeding everywhere and we had lots of people rush over to us. I dont think they realised I was pregnant straight away as I had Phoebe cuddled into me while sitting on the floor and she looked awful so everyone fussed her. Anyways Tescos got us tissues, peas for phoebes lip and a ice lolly for her to suck, she was pretty upset and shaken and I was too but was more worried for her obviously than me.
> When we went to leave, I got outside and rang Ross and then felt a bit shaky, drove (probably shouldnt have done) to local Minor injuries for us to be checked over and realised I hadnt felt baby move since I fell and Iwas shaking like a leaf. Phoebe was fine by this point, loving all the drama and had a super fat lip.
> Waited forever to be seen, I had felt Jacob move so had clamed slightly. Phoebe was fine. My blood pressure was sky high (no wonder) plus because Im Rh Neg and was getting quite sore, they wanted to check me over more so off to DAU I went with my mum, Ross stayed home with Phoebe.
> Spent all evening on the monitor, had blood taken, BP had gone down slightly and was due to go home when I had a great shooting pain up my back infront of the midwife so no go for me, I had to stay in. I had nothing with me so ended up sleeping in my clothes ( they gave me a gown but it was like sandpaper), my phone battery had died so was using my mums old brick so couldnt even go on FB lol.
> Slept awful, was sooooo sore and had a lady labouring next to me until bout half 1 when she got moved and then another lady snoring all nig

Oh my god!!! You poor thing - will you ladies stop having hospital dashes it's not good for my blood pressure!! :haha: Glad you are ok now and hope Phoebe's lip feels better too, what a shock... glad you're back though!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I have a packet of thick maternity towels, a pack or thin ones and been stocking up on normal sanitary towels aswell. I hate wearing towels, they always make me feel dirty, even though I'm know I'm nit, I just hate them lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

Thanks girls, the bloody post posted before I had finished so its all done now lol x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww Amanda, how'd you manage to fall again?? :hugs: Sounds awful but glad you're alright now! Phoebe sounds like a right little drama queen loving all the attention :haha: typical girl eh?

Nappies etc, yeah I'm taking it all to hospital except bum cream. They would give you nappies etc if it was an emergency but I'm pretty sure they don't supply them as standard. xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Here are some pictures of me in the dildo dress! Ive cropped my head out as I have a weird policy of not showing my face on here although Im always happy to add people to my FB.

The last pic was the one that inspired a friend to ask on FB if I was having twins! :grr:
 



Attached Files:







34+2 2.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









34+2.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1









mummy & dDDY.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh God Barbles Im sorry you had another fall!!!! Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

You look scrummy, and not like a dildo at all!! 

Bloody hell barbles, what is it with all the limbo ladies going to hospital, i think you secretely love it there.

Im currently packing up my uni room and cleaning the entire house, emptied the entire kitchen yesterday, i know i should be taking it easy, but i dont trust my housemates to do it after im gone! xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Barbles - bless you hun! Sorry to hear about your tumble but sooo glad that you and Phoebe are alright XXX Big hugs to you XXX

Just got back from midwife appointment... I was scratching my hands and feet whilst in there, a common symptom of my eczema, and so she decided to take blood tests there and then for obstetric cholestasis. I tried to tell her its just eczema but no, she wouldn't listen. 45 minutes later and 4 attempts at taking blood and she finally admits defeat as she couldn't get me to bleed lol. So I now have to go to the surgery tomorrow to try again... at the same time we are supposed to be picking up the keys for the new house. If I don't laugh right now, I will cry so am laughing hysterically. All this for bloody eczema!! So every day this week I will have either been in hospital or seeing some form of medical professional!! I am grateful that they're taking all precautions, just not so chuffed at the extra blood tests!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh ceecee! I wish everything was much simpler for you, best just to be sure though because that itchy thing can really affect your liver.

Ladies, I am having a mare! I'm trying to find nice stickers for the kids room. I want jungle stickers for the walls and trying to find cheap-ish ones with the alphabet on is a nightmare :dohh: I'm thinking of getting stencils and painting them on but I don't want to make an arse of it. And we need nice jungle stickers for the walls and I can't find any I like!!! Someone with some time please help me, I'm gonna freak in a minute lol xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Totally OT, but just had my fair restored in human kind!!

One of my clients just called to invite me and hubby along to a comedy evening with free bar (for hubs obviously) and food etc at his farm on firday night!! He said I'm the only one in my company that has ever been any use and he just wanted to show his appreciation, because he may not still be with us by the time I get back from Maternity Leave! Bit short notice, but very sweet non the less!

Ceecee, I see your vein are like mine...like to hide??x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://www.linenstore.co.uk/kids-s...s-2900/alphabet-large-wall-stickers-9401.html

I like these ones but I'm not sure if I can afford that, just for stickers :wacko: xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Nursery...t=UK_HG_ChildFurniture_RL&hash=item27ad644756

Something like this Claire?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nursery-Chil...&itu=UCC&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=360950552402296519

Or these stickers for the walls xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw thats so nice of him Katie!

My veins suck too.Im insisting if I need a cannula that the most senior Doctor on the ward does mine, no cack-handed Madwife for me thankyou!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank you Katie! That's pretty much what I'm looking for :hugs: The only think I'm thinking is most of those letters are actually covered by the animals. Maybe I should just get normal coloured alphabet stickers? xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Yeah, get plain alphabet stickers and get the jungle stickers seperatly...would be a lot cheaper too!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

hiiiiiii girlllllllllllllls!

arghhhh what a long week / weekend ive had! 

we finally moved in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and we are finally settled! unpacking was so hard! we had so much shit and i just didnt know where to start! thank god for the bank holiday! we then spend over 300 on new stuff for the house.....how i dont know! on pots, pans, cutlery, duvet covers etc! 

nursery is getting painted at the weekend wooooooooo! ive started a nursery progress album on facebook, il try keep it updated!!!! 

Ceecee just ready your hospital post! So glad all is ok!!! What a scare! Your little madam wants outie!!!! And eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek to 23rd June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So soon!!!!!!! xx

Does anyone else get crazy bad leg cramps! i get them every night and morning! they are agonising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and i swear my bump has halted in growth!!!!!! whenever i tell ppl ive got 7 weeks to go they are shocked! and to be honest so am i LOL it isnt that big! am scared now and i dont have my next midwife till the 9th! gona have to wait it out! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I like the plain animal ones claire, and getting some alphabet ones to mix in would look lovely. 

Eeeeeeeee samira im sure your little one is growing fine.

Ive put myself in a silly situation eeeeek, my housemates mum gave me a moses basket, but i wanted a new one (sorry if thats snobby lol) anyway i accepted her moses basket etc etc and its been in my room since then. Anyway my friends from home asked me what i wanted, so i said a moses basket cause theres 4 of them putting money in it wouldnt be expensive and they have fab taste, soooooooooo theyve got me one. Anyway im having a baby shower on saturday, and theyre coming up to leeds with the moses basket, now im going to look ungrateful. Im going to warn them that my response will be 'oooooo thanks, now i have 2, im going to keep one at my mums house' just so i dont hurt my housemates feelings. is this bad? i feel soooooooooo mean xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Samira, Im feeling you with the leg cramps!!!!! My MW told me to drink milky drinks like Horlicks befreo bed, and eat a banana...seems to be doing the trick so far!!!

Michelle, I dont think it seems ungrateful at all! One at yours and one at your mums is a prefectly reasonalbe excuse too!! BTW, where about in Leeds are you from? Im from there, I moved down to Leicestershire 3 years ago xx


----------



## Barbles

I love my mum sooooo much. She popped round to see how I was doing and tidied my kitchen and front room and hoovered right through seeming the house has been neglected a bit the last few days and I cant stand for more than 5 minutes :hugs: She is the best.

Im having a serious leaky boob day, my right booby has not stopped spurting out since I got up.

Glad your all moved in Samira.

And no your not ungrateful at all Michelle.

Hopefully you dont have OC CeeCee, my itching has calmed a lot these last few days.

My veins are super, never have any problem with them, I do get a few complements on them haha. Though my right arm has been battered with all the blood taken and the butcher midwife.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow girls, can't believe how much there is to catch up on!

CeeCee and Amanda- hope you're both doing ok after your hospital trips. I hope you pair are not setting a trend for the Limbo Ladies!! Must have been pretty scary for you both, having to go through that. I think you're both incredibly brave (and CeeCee- how awesome are you managing with those contractions at almost full strength?!).

Pop- glad to hear the wedding went well, albeit having to deal with a few idiots who don't understand the needs of a hormonal pregnant woman whose baby is using their bladder as a trampoline! Dress looks lovely too :)

Michelle- you don't sound ungrateful at all. Plus, it sounds plausible to keep one moses basket at your house and one at your mum's :thumbup:

Ugh, my head is in a shed today (I blame being in work!) so I know I've missed people and events out. Sorry :blush:

Our cat still hasn't turned up so I'm genuinely fearing the worst now- she's never disappeared for this long. Even if the worst has happened, I just wish we could find where she's gone so we could give her a proper send off. I just hate to think of her being somewhere on her own :cry:

On a brighter note, we had our first NHS Parentcraft class last night, which was brilliant. My midwife actually took the class so it was nice that I knew her already so felt comfortable butting in with questions :haha: The first part of the class was about early labour signs, when to ring the hospital, what to pack in the hospital bag etc (although I've already printed my list out from on here lol). The second part was all about different methods of pain relief which was good to hear about, as there were things that I didn't even know about or know that were available (aromatherapy and IV paracetamol being two of them). The class came to a bit of an unceremonious end though as a poor woman fainted when we were discussing epidurals! So, it got cut a little bit short but she seemed to be ok as we all shuffled out of the room! What was good about the class was that apart from one woman, everyone was having their first babies so it was nice to feel clueless together! Also, everyone was around the same age so I didn't feel like an old fart :haha: Also found out that the labour ward where I'll be having the baby has just finished being refurbed so everything is clean and modern, and there is ALWAYS one midwife to one mum so no midwife shortages :thumbup: Apparently it's not a very busy ward which is good to know.


----------



## MrsPOP

Sounds like a great class, I really should go to one! :haha: What did they say about aromatherapy?

Sorry to hear about your cat hun :hugs:


----------



## Barbles

Oooh I hope your cat turns up, its horrible when they go missing. And your class sounds fun. Im so tempted to go to the ante-natal day they do here as I loved it last time but Im worried I may find it a bit boring as I have sort of been there, done it.

And I do not intend to go to hospital again unless Im bringing home a baby with me lol Having a few niggles and pains today, just not feeling right. But then I have hardly left the sofa as I cant stand for long so maybe thats why.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im living in headingley for the next couple of days, been here for 4 years whilst studying at Leeds met, but im trotting off back home on sunday for good. Cant wait to be by my family again.

On a different note, please let me vent my anger, then explain....

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHJFHRJPGHRGUSHE[RUGHR[U

The stupid FOB just text me, after about 2 months of no contact. and the last thing he said was along the lines of "youve ruined my life, i hate you, i want nothing to do with you ever" asking how i was and how the baby was, i know hes messed up and changed his mind, etc and i can understand that, but hes vile, and hes done it so many times, when i look at my first posts on here i was gutted by the way he left me, even though we were only together for a short time. Anyway in the past ive been nice to him, usually replying with, were fine thanks etc etc. Today i just said - what do you care, last u said u didnt want to be involved and i was happy with that, he replied with, have you got a name yet? (WHAT THE FU******KRFKJDRGKSDK) so i said.........no. He then text giving his opinion on the name Isabelle, which was my choice last time we had contact (oh im not telling him ive chosen Esme) i replied with, look why are u texting me? and he hasnt replied. IDIOT.

I am in regular contact with his Mum and sister, and although ive only met them once plan to meet up when im home, and want them to be involved. But he cant keep messing me around. I just hate him. xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Haven't caught up much, but Michelle, if I were you I'd just ignore him. He's obviously incapable of taking a hint! What a tool.

Well, we still have a mouse because of some reason my FIL didn't set a trap when we were away at the weekend! Hubby is seriously cracking up because every time he puts food on the trap and checks it in the morning, it's gone! Cheeky wee bugger! I don't know why but he hasn't cleared out the bottom of the cupboard so my money is on it going up the top, stealing the food then hiding out underneath! But I ain't touching it so waiting on hubby too. But I think he's scared lol.

I slept shite last night, had an afternoon nap which doesn't normally affect my night time sleep these days but last night Jayden got up a couple of times, one time getting out of bed and peeing before he got to the toilet so it was on his bed AND floor lol. I feel like I'm running on empty this morning and Jayden's full of beans lol. Taking my niece to the 3D JLS movie today as her birthday present but I really can't be bothered! 

Hope everyone has a nice day! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all!

Michelle, Claire is right, what a tool!! Just give him a whole bunch of duff info if he text you [email protected]! lol

Waiting, still no sign of kitty? Must be horrid, not knowing!! Still keeping everything crossed!

Claire, Im the same, had a terrible nights sleep!! Hubby was doing my head in last night too..... not his fault, he was asleep, but every time I turned over to get comfy, he turned to face me!! Aaaarrggghhh!!! So Ive been awake since about 3.30am...with 2 dead arms....annoying!!

SIL came round last night to give me a foot massage though, so not all bad!!

Totally OT, but can you ladies think of any femal movie villains? Preferably not Cat Woman esq! I dont fancy wearing lycra at the best of times, but 4/5 weeks after giving birth...no way!!! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

he text me back this morning saying 'i may be a prick but i still want to know how the baby is' i said well you didnt before, so whats changed, i dont like you and i dont trust you and my baby is better off without you, and he replied with yeh your probably right, im moving away in a few weeks anyway. RESULT!!! i said, thats the best thing you could have told me, i'll let you now when shes born and that shes ok but thats all u need to know. have a good move. 

I feel proud, and happy hes moving away from the same town as me, i know it wont be far cause he works. but woop woop xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Whooop Whoooop! Go Michelle!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Michelle &#8211; you wont hurt their feelings at all!!! I think the way you are covering it up is ideal! You don&#8217;t need to say which one you are keeping where!! 

Oh nooo come back kims kitty!!!!!!!! How long has she been gone for?! Maybe get some posters made? 

OMG michelle!!!! Your FOB is a complete twunt!!!!!! Id deffo tell him where to stick it! He hasn&#8217;t been in contact for 2 months and then that!!!! He has no right to be involved with any of the decisions you make! PS Esme is a much nicer name than Isabelle hehe! I saw another little baby girl called Esmai on facebook the other day and thought how lovely the name was!!!! Where is it from&#8217;? 

Eeek Claire! Id poop myself knowing there was a mouse hehe! Im such a scardy cat! Whenever we go fishing nights theres sooo many rats, i spend my night making sure i am properly wrapped up in my sleeping bag with no holes incase they come in! 

Hmmmm female movie villans...............ive just looked up on the internet...what about mystique from xmen!!!!! Paint yourself blue hehehe! Or wicked witch of the west from wizard of oz? Oooor cruella diville &#8211; i thought of that one hhaha I HATE HER! And medusa from little mermaid grrrr! Such a hoe! 

YAY go michelle, just seen the next bit on the thread!!! Show him who&#8217;s boss! Grrr! 

On a positive note...im getting my new car today eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Pick it up at 3pm!!!! I am officially growing up and owning a &#8220;family car&#8221;. Bye bye Wesley my sex on legs mini!!!! No more convertible....not that ive used it while being pregs, if its hot enough for the roof to be down its too hot for me so the aircon goes on lol!


----------



## MrsKTB

Cruela may work!!! Just a wig and a faux fur coat right?? Easy Peasy?!
Hubby is going as Hitman...https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0465494/ cos he's bald and has a black suit i think! lol

Baby baths! Whats better? A stand alone bath for baby or something to go in our regular bath? Some kind of seat or support?

We've been looking at something like this...https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...17596|Bathing+and+potty+training|14417599.htm

but can't decide if something like this would be better... https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...17596|Bathing+and+potty+training|14417599.htm

or even this... https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...17596|Bathing+and+potty+training|14417599.htm

HELP!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

KTB &#8211; ive got both a baby bath and a bath support which goes in the bath! I got them both from the car booty for a couple quid each lol! i don&#8217;t know which one i will prefer when it comes to it so i got both. I need to get a top and tail thingy yet though!


----------



## MrsKTB

The thing thats putting me off the bath is the space it'll take up...we've not got much of it as it is!! I think UIm leaning towards the Summer folding seat thingy.....hmmmmm!

I really wanna go home! I feel like poo!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Samira, what car did you go for? I got rid of my beloved Mini 2 months ago. I miss him soooooo much!!!!!!

Michelle - WOOT for FOB moving away! :dance: and Esme is a beautiful name, we're both very Twilight what with Esme and Alice!


----------



## SamiraNChris

MrsPOP - i got a nissan quashqui +2! its fab! the boot is huuuuuge and you can turn the boot into 2 extra seats....why i need that i dont know but its nice to have the option LOL! 

I miss my mini already though just knowing i wont drive it any more! ive got....had more like.. the cooper S convert so it was soooo fast and had such a roar and kick when it drove which this new car doesnt have but im a mummy to be, have to be practical!!!! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

We've actually got a few Twilight names her, Esme, Alice, Leah, Jacob, I think there's a Jessica in the books (although I'm not sure about the films) And they're all gorgeous names! :happydance:

It has been ROASTING here today! I've been so sticky and hot all day even though I showered this morning, so just had another cool shower and I could honestly have stayed in there all night! Now I'm laid in bed watching BGT with the ceiling fan on, it's like heaven! :haha: xxx


----------



## Barbles

Hellooooooo ladies.

Have only caught up on the last page so far, never realised we were so Twilight obsessed haha.

Decorating again today, OH is on the bathroom today and ma and da are on they way over to help me clear the front room for new carpet tomorrow. Then all I gotta do is clear and tidy our bedroom and the house is all ready for a small persons arrival!!! Goinna try to blag OH for some dollas to buy some nice things to go in the bathroom :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok in this heat, personally I am dying!! Going to try to buy one of those hand held fans to take around and for labour, hospitals are always hot anyways so imagine giving birth in this!! Urg!!

Off to put wahing on the line :hangwashing: (one good thing about this weather) and go to town so catch up laters

Ooh and Im a honeydew finally though Jacob is blatently FAR bigger lol


----------



## MrsPOP

The thought of giving birth in this heat makes me want to :cry: !!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm sorry ladies that I wont get a chance to catch up right now.., just wanted to quickly update you all. We're in our new house, about 70% unpacked but it's nice :) found it a bit sad at first leaving my parents or just not having them around but it's also nice to have my own space..just wanted to let you all know we're all good, cant belive I'm 36 weeks on Tuesday. I'm terrified, honestly, terrified of labour. The responsibility doesn't scare me, the sleepless nights don't either, it's the thought of the labour, can't stop worrying about it. Have a gut feeling I'll go early. But now that i've said that I bet that wont happen. I'm guessing end of June instead of 5th July. We shall see!

Had our routine scan, baby has gone from a few days behind to a few days ahead, eek. So hopefully she's going to be a good weight and not too small now, but hopefully not too big either. However, they've said they're happy for me not to need another scan from now on. My GD team put me on metformin as my fasting before breakfast levels have been quite high so we will see if that controls it , if not then they'll discuss insulin. We've not set the internet up at ours yet, i'm currently at parents visiting, but we should have it soon. And then I can keep sane with some kind of virtual company as OH works 9-5:30 six days a week which can get lonely. I can't wait for the labour to come, and go and to meet my little girl. I hope you're all doing fab, like I said, sorry I haven't been able to catch up on everyone.. I miss talking to you ladies. Hope to catch up properly soon. Lots of love. <3 xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

:hugs: Rachy I think we'll all surprise ourselves with how well we'll do in labour ya know. We're quite close together in our EDDs, be interesting to see which of the limbo ladies pops first! I hope I go at the end of June too, this SPD is getting unbearable!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello scrumptious bums! 

Yes my FOB is a weirdo, hes done a few more strange things the past couple of days which has resorted in me speaking to his girlfriend, who is also confused by his behaviour. More fool her to be honest.

Anyway, on to the exciting news, i had my baby shower this weekend, ive put the photos on facebook, it was hilarious! I blindfolded my friends and in pairs they had to feed each other blended food and guess what it was, it was highly entertaining!!! Got some lovely things too :)

How is everyone else? Do we get a picky of the car Samira??

Oh ive also moved back home from Leeds today, and its 11 days till i get my keys to the new place :) eeeeeeeeeeeeeek xxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all!!

What else has he done Michelle? Nutter!! Baby shower sounds fun!!

Samira, I swapped my little funcky Seat for a Honda CRV...to be honest, its much more fun!! I like being bigger than most other cars!! Even though they dont seem to see me!! We still have our little Honda coupe though :)

OMG, my hayfever is driving me up the wall!! Im fed up of sodding sneezing!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I got a text off him asking if i had posted my scan pictures through his girlfriends door, i laughed this off as i was in Leeds and 100 miles away. I started speaking to his sister who was with his girlfriend at the time, and the scan pictures were on her sofa when she came down in the morning so they cant have been posted through the door. Anyway he started denying he had ever been to a scan, which isnt true as he came to my early scan in December, and took 2 pictures away. He then asked me to tell his girlfriend he never had any pictures, so i forwarded this message to her lol. Anyway he was blaming me, and his girlfriend thought it was him.

He text me this morning saying they had sorted it, and the scan pictures had been put in a dvd box so his girlfriends daughter, whom he plays daddy to, must have got them out. I said well dont involve me in your troubles again, he said dont worry i wont bother you again, and and about the birth certificate, i think you should put Tom (my boyfriend) on it as i wont go on it. 

I told him i wasnt going to lie on her birth certificate, and as his family will be involved it will just confuse her. Im going to tell her like it is, that your her dad but you wouldnt be a man, and didnt want to be involved. 

Argh xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh Michelle, he sounds like a nightmare!!! Tell him to do one and leave you the fuck alone! Well, that's what I'd do lol.

Oooh Katie, I hope your hayfever gets better soon. I've never suffered but hubby and Jayden get it, it's not nice :hugs:

I'm never buying a new car, every time I get one I fall pregnant! Lol, got my last one in June 2007 and found out I was pregnant July 2007, this time we started looking in November last year and found out I was pregnant in December lol. And since this is my last one I will NOT be buying a new car lol.

I swear my belly gets bigger every time I look at it! Here's a pic from yesterday if you haven't already seen it on FB



Can't believe I'm over 30 weeks already! xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Goodness me Michelle your FOB is a bloody loon!!!!! I sincerely hope you're CSA-ing him?He sounds like my ex who dumped me when I stopped giving him money and he kept making out I was some psycho ex and his new GF kept contacting me to stop harrassing him and it all fell spectacularly around his stupid head when the truth came. The silly cow ended up marrying him and having 2 kids with him before she finally cottoned on what a freak he is and then divorced his stupid ass :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Sounds like you had a lucky escape there Mrs! Lol

So I had lunch with what was supposed to be my mum and dad today before they go away on holiday, but it ended up including my sister and the devil nephew! Luckily Jayden was well behaved despite D's stupid tantrums so I was very proud of him. But my sister does my head in. She was going to get her nails done so asked my dad to take D home with him for a couple of hours and she said 'why doesn't Jayden go over aswell and they can play together?' :wacko: So I said no, he was going for a nap because he's been up since 6 and he's got his Zumba class at 3.30pm and I didn't want him to be grumpy later, and she was like 'oh, he'll be fine, he'll just sleep longer tonight' etc etc. I think I had to say no about 4-5 times before I eventually said 'no, I'm going home. Give Auntie E a kiss and cuddle. Goodbye' And she made fun of the fact I wouldn't give Jayden ice-cream with strawberry sauce on it! He had a white t-shirt on and it's just full of sugar, he doesn't need it! And she joked about giving him a drink of her cola, it's just not funny! On nights out (that are very rare now since she met her new man) she's like my best friend but when it comes to parenting and the kids we just clash so much and I cannot be arsed with it. 

Sorry, that turned into quite a rant lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsPOP said:


> Goodness me Michelle your FOB is a bloody loon!!!!! I sincerely hope you're CSA-ing him?He sounds like my ex who dumped me when I stopped giving him money and he kept making out I was some psycho ex and his new GF kept contacting me to stop harrassing him and it all fell spectacularly around his stupid head when the truth came. The silly cow ended up marrying him and having 2 kids with him before she finally cottoned on what a freak he is and then divorced his stupid ass :haha:


Im not going through CSA, if hes not involved I dont want his money or anything to do with him, and as he wont go on the birth certificate i cant go through the CSA without a DNA test, which i would pay for, and to be perfectly honest, im not fighting for him to be involved, if he doesnt want to be he is doing me a favour. My brother just rang me and asked if i wanted him to sit down with Ollie (the FOB) i said no not at all, i want nothing to do with him. I wish i could delete his number but ive got to keep the texts he had sent me for future reference if they are ever needed. What a crappy situation!! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all you lovelies!!

Im a grumpy cow today!!! Im so chuffing tired, baby hiccups, sore hips and dead arm kept me awake all last night!! It feels like Ive done a full week at work already and its only Tuesday morning!! I just can't wait to finish, the commute stresses me out beyond all control, Im doing nothing while Im here because my work load has been re allocated in preperation for me finishing, Im on my own in my office all day long, I cant stop eating...etc etc!!

On the plus side, we start our antenatal classes on Saturday! It's an all day thing, well 10am -3pm! We're very exited, if a little nervous!!

How are you all? xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Hey all!

God, what's with all the hospital visits?! I don't like this. Please all look after yourselves! Hope those of you who've had to go in are ok now and have feet very firmly up in front of Jezza and Homes Under The Hammer!

I have had a busy few days but all nice - went to my friend's wedding in a v. posh bit of Essex where we stayed in an amazing B&B (better than some hotels we've stayed in!), had excellent weather, wedding was lovely and my hat was ace! The bride and groom had reserved seats in the ceremony room for their preggo guests so hubby and I got a seat which was nice (was v. small, most people had to stand!). Went to Take That on Sunday which was A-MAZING! Not as good as Circus which to be fair was pretty hard to beat but the whole thing was brilliant as always. Robbie's solo bit was great. Pet Shop Boys were an amazing support act too! We had seats in the unreserved bit but I spent the whole time stood up anyway, was shattered yesterday but sooo worth it. 

Just to put a downer on things though I'm having a nightmare with sodding pregnancy gingivitis (am pretty sure that's what it is), going to have to go to the dentist which I hate with an unbridled passion to have teeth cleaned and see if there's anything he can do. I hate taking tablets whilst I'm pregnant and have gone the whole way through this pregnancy taking nothing at all but am now popping paracetamol regularly and I don't like it. This baby's going to come out looking like a 500mg caplet at this rate! 

I'm always concerned about this baby anyway. I never feel big kicks or anything, just the odd shuffle, hiccups (if they even are hiccups) feel faint and don't seem to happen very often, I can't work out where they're sitting, I've had no leakages... Even though I have a big belly and am uncomfortable in every way, I feel like I'm pretending half the time! I just want them to go mad and beat me up every day (will regret that now!). They may still be breech as well I suppose which won't help.

Mrs Pop, you look lovely in your bridesmaid dress! Bloody photographer was a bit rude though, I hate the Nazi ones! The snapper at the wedding I went to at the weekend told me to 'squash in a bit' for our group photo. Err, well with the hat and the stomach that's quite difficult pal! 

Kate: what a BITCH receptionist! Why are they so awful at all?! They've clearly missed a vocation as some sort of fascist dictator. I've got 4.5 weeks of work left and I'm slowly passing out the odd file so I'm not leaving it 'til the last minute. My main aim is just to leave work on time and not be constantly stressing out before I go! I've got my last 2 NCT sessions this week, one tomorrow night and an all-dayer on Saturday from 10 - 4.30. I'm taking my mum on Saturday so have told her to behave herself! I really enjoy them and the other ladies are really nice. I saw one of them at TT on Sunday!

Michelle: He is a loon. Your little girl is much better off without him at all instead of having this odd character hanging around in her life.


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, how is everyone?? Staying out of hospitals for a while?? 

I've been so busy at work. My replacement started on Monday and she is sooo slow! I've got so much to do and she is holding me up. My manager is worried and wishes I didnt have to leave. 

On a better note, my team surprised me with a babyshower lunch!! It was so sweet of them. They've organised drinks for me on Thursday which is my last day. 

I'm so tired these days... And my tummy hurts... Like it is stretched to the max and wants to stretch more!! :(


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, how is everyone?? Staying out of hospitals for a while?? 

I've been so busy at work. My replacement started on Monday and she is sooo slow! I've got so much to do and she is holding me up. My manager is worried and wishes I didnt have to leave. 

On a better note, my team surprised me with a babyshower lunch!! It was so sweet of them. They've organised drinks for me on Thursday which is my last day. 

I'm so tired these days... And my tummy hurts... Like it is stretched to the max and wants to stretch more!! :(


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies, once again I havent caught up :dohh:

Finally finished decorating!!! So my little cottage is now looking lovely and is ready for little mans arrival. My list of things to do before he gets here is getting smaller and looks like I will be done by my 35 weeks deadline to be ready for him :happydance:

Health visitor came today, she didnt say much really, was nice and forgot half the stuff and the red book so didnt stay long thank god lol.

I then spent the rest of the day on the sofa watching Lord of the Rings and dozing, Phoebe was at nursery so i took full advantage of this. Over-did it a bit yesterday with the old cleaning so it was nice to have a break.

Ooh and Tescos called to see how Phoebe was after her accident, I told them she was fine and I was the one who actually ended up in hospital :haha: anyways they are sending us a £30 voucher for Phoebe to buy herself a toy with, bonus seeming it was a complete accident.

I hope everyone is ok and there havent been too many dramas.
will definately catch up properly tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Well after telling everyone to be careful yesterday I ended up in a calamity of my own last night! I was walking from work to the car park, fell over due to a combination of slippery surface and a bit of the heel on my (completely flat) sandals falling off - my left knee, which I scraped along the floor, is now disgusting and I can only describe it as looking like corned beef. It really hurts! And my left hip which I also kind of landed on hurts as well. So now I have a swollen face from the dodgy mouth problem (still no dentist appointment - next available slot is next Thursday!), a limp and a knee that is red raw! 

Of course, out of the 6 or 7 people who saw me fall over, only one nice lady came to ask if I was ok. A group of 3 or 4 blokes were stood right next to me and they didn't even interrupt their conversation! I checked the bub's heartbeat when I got home on the old doppler and all is fine there so it's just me with the injuries which is fine. 

Just to add a final insult to proceedings, I have to have my photograph taken at work today for some new business development literature stuff! I have a wonky smile, my hair is particularly wild and they're going to have to airbrush out my spots. In the words of D:Ream, things can only get better!!

That's really good of Tescos Barbles, they're obviously fending off any potential litigation you might feel like starting! And v. jealous that you've finished your decorating, ours is only halfway through if that at the moment. :-(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hi everyone, it's too quiet on here!

I'm a bit worried about ceecee though, haven't heard from her in a while and nothing on Facebook had anyone heard from her?

AFM, I am utterly shattered. I have had just about enough of waking during the night to either pee or just the mission of turning myself over :( and then Jayden woke up at 630, again and I can't get back to sleep once he's awake. Napping during the day just isn't the same, if I ever get the chance (very very rarely) and my belly feels like it's completely stretched to capacity even though I know I've more growing to do and I've pretty much had it with pregnancy! I'm so grumpy today so everything Jayden is doing is annoying me and it's not fair on him :cry: Oh I need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

Hope everyone is well, well, apart from all the falls! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi all!! 

What a day!! Is it time to go home and sleep yet?!?!?

Vicki, how's the ol' corned beef leg doing? Sounds painful, glad bubs is ok though!!! 

CAn we all be extra careful please, I dont want to see any more stories of falls, hospital trips, knocks and bangs etc etc...only mention of hospitals I wanna see is when I read your birth stories! lol

Ive just got off te phone with my nan, who has managed to put the fear of God into me!! She had been reading an article about the links of pre terms labours in families....and decided to tell me that:

When she gave birth to - 
My uncle, he was 6 weeks early
My Auntie, she was 3 weeks early
My mum was 2 weeks early.

When my Auntie gave bith to - 
1st Cousin, he was 3 weeks early
2nd cousin, she was 3 weeks early
3rd cousin, he was 7 weeks early

When my mum had me, I was 2 weeks early

So now she has me and everyone else convinced that I will be having this little fella early (whether it be the case or not) Im having a melt down! lol


----------



## MrsPOP

Erm...I had to go to hospital today, sorry!!!!

I'm fine though, lol. Was the silly community MW who was being incompetent as always. She said Bub's heartrate was too fast, my BP was too high (yeah coz she irritates me) and I needed a CTG. Also she said bubs was breech. Whatevs.

I got to Obstetric Day ward at 1pm, I was discharged at 1.20pm lol!

CTG was fine, heartrate was great, she was wriggling away.

Then We got a surprise scan! Which was totally awesome. LO is head down (yay!) a d is starting to engage (mega yay!). We got to see her face really clear and she has the most cute little pouty mouth! And she is definately a girl, you couldn't mistake that little foof :)

Hope everyone is ok!

I don't have CeeCee on FB Claire, gosh I hope she's ok!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls!
Wow, it is quiet on here! I was expecting to be sat here for an hour going through all of the previous posts! That is a worry about CeeCee- I haven't seen her on Facebook at all since her hospital trip. Has anyone checked when she last logged in on here?

Goodness me, everyone seems to be in the wars a bit lately! Clearly it's going to be my turn to fall over somewhere soon (I'm mega clumsy at the best of times!). Amanda- glad to hear that Tesco care about what happened and followed it up to check you and Phoebe are ok. 

Oh Vicki, poor you with your fall :( Can't believe there were that many people that stood by and never even tried to help you! How is it now?

Oh Laura, silly midwife!! She sounds like a right pain in the arse! At least you got a bonus scan though, and got to see your gorgeous girl :) Glad all is well though (and yay that she's engaging!).

Claire- I'm with you on the lack of sleep. If I'm up less than 4 times to pee in the night, I view it as a huge achievement! My back is giving me a lot of trouble now (I can barely walk for more than 5 minutes without it starting up and I have to sit down!) so I have 6 pillows and my Dream Genii pillow all around me to support me. I'm surprised my OH can still fit in the bed now!

Yasmin- happy last day at work! Hope your replacement is getting up to speed now!

Michelle- sounds like you're best off without that arse in your life. If he's not going to be a man, then neither you or Esme need him around. Think it's really mature and sensible of you to let his family be involved in her life, even if he hasn't got the balls to.

Samira- sounds like you're going to have fun with your new car! I'm STILL waiting for my air con to be fixed. After being told it would be '5-10 days', I'm still here 5 weeks later, and getting more impatient! They said they're still waiting from the part from Germany- I could have walked to Germany and got the part myself by now! Ooh, and it's only a week until your magazine debut isn't it?! Can't wait to see it :)

Katie- my mum has freaked me out similarly with the tales of early births. I'm one of 4 girls and we were born 2 weeks early, 6 weeks early, 8 weeks early and 11 weeks early! At least I've managed to pass a couple of those milestones already!

Have I missed anyone? So sorry if I have!!

Well, our cat still hasn't come back and to be honest, I think we're resigned to the fact that she probably won't now :( She's been gone 11 days and in her condition, it's unlikely she could fend for herself for that long. As morbid as it sounds, I just wish if something has happened to her, we could find her so we could get closure and get to say goodbye. It's just so weird- it's as if she's disappeared into thin air.

We went to see Take That on Friday night and they were bloody BRILLIANT!! We had seats that we'd booked so I did have to spend a lot of time sat down because of my back, but it didn't make any difference. I went with my mum and when I booked the tickets, OH said he didn't want to go (as I'd dragged him to see them 3 times already!). Well when he came to dropping us off, I could tell he was sulking about it and regretting not going. After Take That had been on stage about 10 minutes, I got a text from him saying 'I'm here'!! Apparently, he was hanging around on the forecourt so he could hear the songs from the outside and some bloke was there trying desperately to get rid of a spare ticket. OH only had £30 on him but this guy was so desperate, he accepted it and OH got to see the concert too! Jammy sod lol.

We had a short 4D scan last Thursday for both Grans (with my mum being up here for a few days, staying) which was lovely. Bubba was being very stubborn though and kept his hands in front of his face most of the time, but they still absolutely loved it. Sonographer estimated that he was 4lb 7oz, which was slightly above average. I'm taking that to mean I'm looking at at least a 9lb baby ;)

We had our first NCT class last Saturday and I absolutely LOVED it!! We were a bit worried about going initially because the class was in quite a posh area and thought the people might be a bit snobby, but they were all absolutely lovely (and a similar age to us too). The teacher was great and we got so much good information from her. She also kept us fed and watered with tea, juice, biscuits and lots of homemade cakes with frequent breaks lol. I liked that the class required a bit more involvement from everyone and I was really proud of my OH (who can be a bit shy around people he doesn't know), as he really got into the spirit of it :) Can't wait for the next class on Saturday!

Right, last but not least (so sorry for the huge ramble!)- my latest bump pic. Feel like I'm going to pop any minute!
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsKTB

Awww the poor kitty!! It must be awful, just not knowing what happended!!

Im so jealous about Take That!!! My SIL is going in a few weeks to Wembley!! She had a spare ticket for me, but before she had chance to ask me to go, MIL stuck her beak in and told her it wasnt appropriate to ask me as I wouldnt be able to go being all preggo!!! Erm, excuse me, i'll decide that thank you!!! Glad you had a good time!! Did Robbie really make it much better? Im a Circus tour fan so it would have to be pretty special to top that!

We have our first class this Saturday!! Can't wait!! Its a full day thing, so dunno what to expect! But majorly looking forward to it!!!

Your bump look fantastic BTW!!!!!! I feel like mines not changed in the past 2 weeks :(


----------



## Vicki_g

Thanks Kim, still walking like a cripple but on the mend!! My workmates keep asking whether I've made it in/home in one piece whenever I go anywhere! Sorry about your kitty, I will keep fingers crossed for good news but 11 days is quite a while - I imagine you have but tried contacted local animal rescue/vets type places? 

Can't believe your MIL took the TT decision out of your hands Kate, that is practically grounds for divorce! They were AMAZING as always but having discussed this in depth with my mum, friends and another lady at the NCT class last night we have decided that it didn't top Circus. Soooo I recommend you get the Circus DVD out and watch that at piercing volume on the biggest telly you can find! 

Got my last NCT class on Saturday all day, am going with my mum. I'll actually be quite sad to finish, I really like them and even my husband doesn't mind them now! The only problem was getting home at 10pm every Wednesday night. I'm chaining him to the decorating with both of our dads on Saturday so mum is going to learn how to bath a baby and talk about hypnobirthing! Lol. All the other ladies are keen to talk about hypnosis and all this stuff and I can't look past the epidural, feel like such a wuss! One of them is properly an earth mother and is having a home water birth with a doula, hypnobirthing, using reusable nappies and basically doing everything I'm not! We talked about episiotomies last night and the mens' faces were hilarious. 

I am in reflective mood today as it's my grandad's anniversary. We all miss him a lot still, 8 years on - he died of cancer which spread everywhere and was primarily caused by years of smoking (even though he gave up in his last 5 or so years). Having watched him decline, sat in the room with him and watched him pass away I cannot describe in words how much I hate cigarettes. He never saw me or my cousin get married and will never meet his great grandchildren as a result, saddest thing ever. :( He was a top man.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello ladies!! I will apologise here and now that I have read all the posts I have missed but by the time I got to typing a reply my brain was totally having a brain fart and I forgot everything :blush: I am such a bad limbo lady and I hope you all forgive me!! 

It's been flipping manic this end! We moved last friday and only just had our internet connection done today so as soon as the Virgin media man had left I jumped on here and got to typing lol. I don't like not being able to talk to you limbo ladies - you guys keep me sane!! Missed you all very very much!! 

Had our first ante natal class on tuesday night and the midwife who took it was one of the midwives who looked after me in hospital :) she was lovely and explained a bit more to me about what the induction process will mean for me. Apparently they will only leave me 12 hours for the induction process to work and if it hasn't progressed enough in that period (i.e extremely close to fully dilated or actually pushing) then I will be more than likely taken for a caesarean. I'm not going to lie the thought of a caesarean absolutely petrifies me. So my theory is I have to stay positive and try everything I can to get Jessica out before induction day lol. So I am on the two week countdown, bring on the spicy curries, sex and bouncing on a birth ball (once I've purchased one!!) in the hopes it will move her along!! 

I have been experiencing period pains off and on, back ache off and on, experiencing really really strong braxton hicks and also been losing little bits of my plug for the last few days so I'm hoping it all culminates in baby Jess turning up soon! 

Anyways sorry to natter about me :( I hope all of you wonderful, gorgeous, amazing limbo ladies are all good and I shall speak to you all soon 

Lots of love

XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, I'm so glad you're ok! I was getting a bit scared :haha: Lol, I cannot believe you're more than 36 weeks now! Curry, sex, pineapple, ask for a sweep (?) bounce on the ball! I tried it all and none worked for me but everyone is different! xxx

Kim, bump looks fab! Sorry about your cat though, that's not nice :( :hugs:

I've never had any classes! Even when I was pregnant with Jayden I didn't get anything, I feel like the care I'm getting is shit and am not getting what I'm entitled to! :growlmad:

I've been on a crazy nesting frenzy today! Cleaned everything (except my windows and bathroom lol) I even done under the microwave! Swept, mopped, dusted, hoovered and cleaned my suite! BUT! We still have a fucking mouse! The cheeky wee shite keeps stealing the chocolate/cheese from the trap (without it going off!) It's doing my head in, we can't just close up the hole because it'll make another one, or die and smell :sick: All my cleaning stuff and washing stuff is sitting on the bunker and driving me mental!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPl0UrCz6t0

Here's a wee treat for you all if you haven't seen it yet :) Watch the sky remote xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh CeeCee Im so jealous your losing your plug!!! I havent lost anything yet and Im only a day behind. Mind you Ive been getting some aches and pains on and off and BHs when I walk...plus Ive had what can only be called a 'clear out' today and yesterday :haha:

Awesome vid claire!!!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

ClaireMuir123 said:


> We still have a fucking mouse! The cheeky wee shite keeps stealing the chocolate/cheese from the trap (without it going off!) It's doing my head in, we can't just close up the hole because it'll make another one, or die and smell :sick: All my cleaning stuff and washing stuff is sitting on the bunker and driving me mental!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Try a variety of different traps, some of them aren't as efficient as others. We had a mouse once - I saw it in the kitchen, screamed, jumped onto what I thought was a work surface but actually turned out to be the boiling hot Aga and nearly ended up with third degree burns on my arse! Lol! This thing was tiny and yet I was terrified of it, I wouldn't get out of bed without checking underneath first! 

Anyway, we tried the traditional traps but they didn't work and I also didn't want a dead mouse splattered across my kitchen. We ended up with a collection of these from B&Q that look like the Sydney Opera House:

https://cdn1.shopperhive.co.uk/n/bq-easy-set-mouse-trap-twin-pack-bq140-cream.jpg

They worked a treat with chocolate and my FIL has also suggested raisins as an alternative.

OMG, limbo ladies are losing plugs and talking about pineapple and inductions! Gah! I was looking at my list of things to buy earlier - it is no shorter than the list I had at about 18 weeks, haha! In fact it's longer now I've decided I want a crib as well!


----------



## Hopefulheath

PHP:




Hi Ladies!!
Glad to see you've all avoided hospital for a few days :thumbup:

Sorry I've not posted this week, I've been mentally busy at work (I work for myself so all my clients have suddenly realised they on,y have me for 1 more week so are piling on the work :nope:) anyhoo, it's all money I suppose!

I've caught up but baby brain means I now can't remember what's happened to which lady :dohh: sorry!! Hope you're all doing well though! Sorry about the kitty not turning up :cry: hope the mouse is caught, and hope all of those in new pads are enjoying them. CeeCee fingers crossed for your induction, at least you have a date to work to, cesareans scare the crap out of me too! 

I went to the midwife today and my little one is 3/5 engaged :happydance: and in the best position (well done little one!!) and midwife said I should be ok for another week but maybe not make it 2!! amazing! Saying that I bet I go over now but it's nice to know all the pelvic pains and bowling ball on bladder, BH's etc haven't been my imagination!!


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies!

Nice to see you back CeeCee!!

Well arent I jealous of the plug losing and engagements? Im soooooooooooooo over being pregnant and keep waiting for signs haha, not even 34 weeks yet. Getting a lot of BH though and Im constantly pooing (dunno if thats a sign lol). Give him a couple more weeks of growing and then he can come lol. 
I cannot believe we are actually at this stage now that we are going to have babies. Cant wait for the first Limbo baby.

Oh is working late again so Im hoping Pheebs will go bed easily tonight and Im going to write me a little birth plan and list of the very little I have left to get. And rest these hugely swollen feet, they are not even going down at night now and Ive had to remove my eternity ring though the engagement ring hasnt come off yet, I cant bare to take it off.

Hope everyone is ok, cant remember who said what but I think that is the trend in here these days hahaha xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Im pooing a lot too Barbles!!!! :haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ooooh POOP! I was up at 4.30am with horrible diahhorea, and it's been happening all day aswell, it's awful! Also had some pains earlier aswell, a few like period cramps and then a big one that felt exactly like a contraction! But had nothing since then, thank god! I know I'm over it and all but I really don't want a baby that's too premature, no thank you!

xxx


----------



## Barbles

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Ooooh POOP! I was up at 4.30am with horrible diahhorea, and it's been happening all day aswell, it's awful! Also had some pains earlier aswell, a few like period cramps and then a big one that felt exactly like a contraction! But had nothing since then, thank god! I know I'm over it and all but I really don't want a baby that's too premature, no thank you!
> 
> xxx

Im the same, I want my baby but obviously I want him to be big and healthy too. It must be a 3rd Tri thing then, pooping. I cant remember with Phoebe though I kept constantly pooing when I was in labour.

Well I have managed to just bollock both my daughter and OH in the space of 5 minutes. Phoebe was out of her room and in my room going through my jewellry box. This is getting a nightly occurance so she had a right telling off, one night she opened our bedroom window :wacko: we had put the baby gate back on but she can open it so that was no use.

and then OH has been working all day and this evening!! I know he is busy but he hasnt called me once, surely he can ring on the way to pee or something!!! Phoebe rang him to say goodnight and then passed the phone to me, he barely said two words and was laughing with his mates which enraged me (hormones lol) and then said he would ring back in half an hour!! over an hour later and no freaking phonecall!!! So I have text him telling him to fuck off :dohh: and still no reply!! :growlmad:

Im on a hormonal one ladies, stand back :blush:


----------



## yasmin13

Hola!! Kim thats a lovely baby bump! My one feels huge and my skin feels like it just cant stretch anymore.

Ceecee good to see you back on here!! 

My next appt is next week. I hope bubba has engaged by then.

So today was my last day at work. Everything was manic but I finished my work and did an intense 4 day handover, hence the lack of posts. My replacement... Nearly lost my cool cos shes slow and doesnt listen. She cant take any information in and just sits there and stares at the work like it will miraculously sort itself out!!! Rant over...

On a good note I'm on maternity leave and had a good sendoff! My manager cried when I said bye :( I got some lovely gifts... A buggy, lots of baby clothes, record book, baby bath kit, lots of pampering things for me.. Made me feel special :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello ladies, hows the move going Ceecee, is it nice to get into somewhere new? I get my keys in 6 days, im ever so excited!!!! yipppeeeeeeeeeeee.

Ive been sniffing some weird things recently, freshly washed damp washing (yum) shoe polish (yum) and today i just sprayed normal polish on a duster and sniffed away (YUM) im so naughty xxxx


----------



## Barbles

Try sniffing Cif Michelle, the original one in the white bottle!! OMG it is immense!! I keep cleaning my kitchen and then sniffing the worktops and the sponge!!! It smells soooooooooo clean and fresh and lush!! I love it, infact I may go have a sniff now.

I have calmed slightly after my hormonal-ness earlier, I now have flapjack xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Its the dampness of the washing im loving the most at the minute. The washing machine was on earlier and i was so excited for it to come out lolxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ohh don't talk to me about hormones! I've just texted hubby a huge raging message! This fucking mouse is still on the loose, cheese gone again! I'm ready for sitting in the cupboard and waiting on it myself! :brat::sad2::grr:

I spent ALL DAY yesterday cleaning and my house was pretty much spotless and when him and Jayden came in it was as if they have no respect for this house I try to keep clean and tidy! Came downstairs this morning and Alan had left feckin crumbs all over the bunker! Is there any need for that??? Especially since I spent all day cleaning and was fucked for it!? He probably couldn't even tell you how to use an anti-bacterial spray!!!!!!!!!! Oh I'm really angry, probably because I had another shit nights sleep and Jayden was up at 6.30, yet again!!! :grr: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And to top it off Jayden's being a wee shit this morning and not listening to me. But he said to me 'I'm scared!' I said 'Scared of what?' His reply??? 'YOU!' He's not actually scared of me but I'm feeling so tired and hormonal today, I really just wish I could go to sleep. Worst of it is hubby is going to some Uni thing with his work today and won't be home until after 6pm when he's usually home at 1pm on a Friday :( He really doesn't realise how fuckin easy he's got it, he can swan about as much as he wants and doesn't realise how hard pregnancy is, never mind looking after a 3yo when pregnant :grr: Just having a rough day I guess :( Sorry for the early morning rant, I think I'm done now xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Claire - sorry to hear about your mouse problem! Fingers crossed that you solve it soon and I'm sorry that your boys ruined your cleaning efforts. This house we've just moved into has brand new carpets and if they're damaged we have to pay for them to be refitted when we leave. DH decided to walk across the hall, living room and dining room the other day and left a trail of black boot polish everywhere and went to work. I spent about 2 hours getting the stains out (which did come out fully thankfully) and then he came home and trampled mud through the house!! Grrr I nearly slapped him lol XXX

Barbles - I think sometimes it's good to have a hormonal blow out lol I had a right go at DH the other day for putting the tiniest amount of juice back in the fridge - I mean it wasn't even a gulps worth of drink lol he thought I'd gone mental oops!! But I must admit I felt so much better afterwards!! LOL xxx

Michelle - This house is so much nicer, feels like a proper home. Only problem is the old house had a downstairs toilet and this one doesn't so my leg muscles have been gettin a very good workout as I pee at least 30 times a day lol ooh how exciting about your keys!! I bet you can't wait!! On the smelling front I love the smell of Flash bathroom cleaner with bleach and dettol surface spray which smells of apples :) must admit fresh washing is lush too!! xxx

Yasmin - nice to be back hun! Hows things with you? Your scary black outs stopped?? I really hope so XXX

Hopeful heath - Eliza is trying to make her way out the same time as Jessica!! Lol they're destined to be born around the same time lol. Jess was 3/5 engaged a good couple of weeks ago then when I went into hospital she decided to move sideways now she's moved back to being 3/5 engaged and head down so fingers crossed she stays that way lol little madam just like her mother lol xxx

Samira - Can't wait for the magazine to come out as it's this month you're in it isnt it?? How exciting!! Our super model of Limbo !! XXX

Kim - Only just saw about your cat. I'm so incredibly sorry that you're going through this hun. Wish I could give you a big cuddle in person xxx 

Vicki - Agreed with the mouse traps - try them all!!!! xxx


Well my back is actually agony today, constant dull ache like when you have your period?? Thats what I've got. I had a hot curry last night and I don't think its made bugger all difference lol. I would try pineapple however I am violently allergic to it so think I will bypass that one lol. As for 'clear outs' thats all I've had over the last few days I honest to god think there can't be anything left in there!! I have an absolute obsession about mint chocolate aero at the moment, I even wake up thinking about it lol yum yum!! I did try to get DH to 'hop on the good foot and do the bad thing' with me last night and this morning but he told me he's not risking it bringing Jessica on early- damn you DH thats the whole point!! Lol. She was growing perfectly on her growth scan and she's had the steroid injections (Well I had the two steroid injections in the butt for her - ouch) so docs said that they wouldn't stop me going into labour if I did so come on DH be co-operative lol. 

Hope everybody is absolutely fabulous and so glad to be back talking with you all!! 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG just noticed that I'm on the last box on my ticker!! Wow that seems to have gone fast! CRAZY!!! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I have had it. Seriously, I know it's probably just hormones but I really feel everyone would be better off without me right now. I just smacked Jayden's bum and I hate doing it, he cried properly and I really feel awful. I caused him pain and it's the worst feeling in the world. I think I'm gonna have to log off for the day, I'm feeling at the lowest I've been since I had PND and cannot bring myself back up. Sorry ladies xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hey Claire, humungous huge hugs to you :hugs: Jayden will be absolutely fine hun, he may well be crying now but in 10 mins he will have completely forgotten it happened and will be back to his normal self. You truly sound so unhappy hun and I wish I knew how to help. Is your hubby still not helping you out? I was hoping he would have bucked up his ideas a bit so that you weren't feeling under so much pressure. Especially when you're working so hard around the house and then he comes in and takes 5 mins to destroy your hard work and when you're suffering with pain and tiredness things seem so much worse. 

Did you ever look in to doing something to get you out of the house for a bit? I truly think you would benefit from having an hour just for you to do whatever you want with. Maybe talking to somebody (or us limbo ladies :)) will help you air your feelings so that you might feel better? 

We are all here for you hun so don't be a stranger XXXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm still here, I can't bring myself to actually go anywhere lol. I spoke to Jayden (who is completely fine btw lol) and said sorry for smacking his bum, and that I would really like for him to listen to me when I speak, he said 'I'm sorry for smacking your hand... and your bum... and not listening.... and I'm sorry for annoying Toby..... and for putting my Zumba t-shirt on' Lol he knows he's doing wrong, I'm just not in the right frame of mind to actually properly discipline him, that's why I ended up smacking him :(

Hubby tries to help out, and thinks he does but it's downright disrespectful to destroy the work I done yesterday, I'm waiting on a reply from him still :wacko:

My problem is, I feel so damn guilty when I'm out without Jayden :nope: I hate being away from him for my own selfish reasons (whether I need time or not) and to be honest, I'd rather hubby took him out and gave me a couple of hours to sleep rather than me actually getting ready and leaving the house - how lazy does that sound??! I'm so done with these stupid hormones, my nose is still running after the tears (Jayden didn't see me cry, he sulked upstairs :haha:) and I can't wait to be 'me' again xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

On a more positive note, I'm going to make my own baby girl thank you cards :cloud9:

I love making things like that, I'm not great at it, but I'd rather get a slighty scruffy looking homemade thank you card than a generic nice thank you card! I made all my own wedding invites aswell and it was a total labour of love but was so pleased with the outcome. Very simple but lovely-



But I can't find what I want to put on the cards and how to actually make them lol - any ideas? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Actually, now I think about it, I made a tonne of stuff for my wedding! Kids favours, customised the favours, made the table decorations, table names and pretty much everything else! I loved it though, really would LOVE to be a wedding planner but the course is about 1k to complete - I can dream eh? Lol xxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

If that would work for you hun then do that! Get hubby to take Jayden out for an hour or two and let you get some sleep - and I mean sleep, not you running around the house as fast as you can to do every spot of cleaning you can manage - and I bet you any money you will notice a difference in the way you feel. 

I was so bored yesterday as doctors have told me not to go anywhere far on my own so DH took it so seriously he's banning me on going out without him lol. So last night I was bored and pissed off and he just dragged me out to the car in my pyjamas and took me out for a drive all along the seafront and bought me an icecream. It sounds stupid but it made me feel a million times better. Sometimes it's just the little things that make a massive difference. 

I would definitely stick to your guns on hubby ruining your hard work yesterday. I'm quite lucky in that DH does a lot of cleaning so when I flipped my lid about the shoe polish and then the mud he was very apologetic and cleaned the mud up himself. These darling men need to realise that we ain't cleaning for the benefit of our health!! 

See Jayden is absolutely fine hun and whats more my mam said something very valuable to me the other day and I truly think it applies to you. My niece Lily has got to that age (3 and a half) where she's become very cheeky and starting to push people to see where their limits are. So my mam (who looks after her a lot) has started disciplining her and she said to me "If you don't let kids know they're boundaries they'll have no respect for you or anybody else" and Claire, Jayden so obviously is a little gem and apologised to you afterwards. He's just seeing how far he can push you and when you discipline him trust me it hurts you a lot more than it hurts him! My niece Lily cries for roughly a minute and then she's off tearing around like the tazmanian devil she is!! 

You have to stop beating yourself up about things hun because you are a brilliant wife, brilliant mummy and a brilliant friend as so many of us limbo ladies can testify. You do not have to be perfect all the time. If the washing up isn't done don't worry about it. If you want to go out for a swim or a walk or a cuppa with a friend, don't feel guilty because you're leaving Jayden with his daddy, its perfect bonding time for them :) 

You need to get some time for you though hun as otherwise you will suffer from exhaustion and thats no good for anybody. 

Mahoosiuve huggles hun XXX


----------



## CeeCee2010

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Actually, now I think about it, I made a tonne of stuff for my wedding! Kids favours, customised the favours, made the table decorations, table names and pretty much everything else! I loved it though, really would LOVE to be a wedding planner but the course is about 1k to complete - I can dream eh? Lol xxxx

A lot of courses nowadays you can pay for over a time period. When I did my aerobics instructors course I paid for it over 2 years and that was £1300 maybe its worth looking into hun? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ah Claire, you're going through it this morning - sending positive thinking your way! Sometimes a smack is the only way. If they're not dished out too often they have a proper startling effect. I don't think anyone who gives out the odd smack is a bad mother and you are clearly not so do not beat yourself up about it! My friend's little boy was kicking off to a major degree the other day in the bath - she smacked his bum, sat him on his bed and left him there for five minutes. He was profusely apologetic when she went back and all was forgiven - he's slightly older than Jayden but not much I don't think. Heck, my MIL used to use a piece of wood with a bit of sandpaper attached to it to whack my husband and his brother! Lol! The things you could get away with 35 years ago! 

Seriously, take our wise limbo advice and leave Jayden with his dad or someone for a few hours and get yourself out of the house. Jayden will not starve or suffer terrible misfortune, you are not being selfish and I bet you'd enjoy it and build up a little network. Meeting up with some other mums once or twice a week would be good, no? And I love your wedding invites, they look v similar to mine! Except I am rubbish so a nice lady my mum knows made all mine, her house looked like a paper mill for 5 months!

I have not much news today. Going to a christening tonight which I'm looking forward to, provided I fit into the maxi dress I plan on wearing! If not it'll have to be a Matalan special as my Isabella Oliver stuff's in the wash! My knee still hurts but is on the mend and I'm getting some nice bruises. I got into work at ten past 8 this morning so used the time wisely by not working and instead going onto Amazon and buying some stuff - got an exercise ball so I can start trying to get this daft child out of breech, my Pacapod changing bag and a Babasling in sexy scarlet red (to match the Quinny which we will order in the next week or so). Woop! The in-laws are talking about what they can buy us at the moment - narrowed it down to either the car seat and base or the crib and mattress. Could it be possible that I'm starting to get somewhere?! Lol. Need a ton of sheets and bedding (and other stuff) but I plan on just doing a mass ordering session online with John Lewis and others once mat leave has started.

"Working" from home later so you may see me more today...!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ceecee, you're an actual star. I honestly don't know what I'd do without coming on here and moaning. Same goes for all you ladies, you're all amazing :hugs:

He finally text back and said 'sorry I meant to clear it' eh, no you didn't because you never do it! I'm going to have to have serious words with him about it tonight because I'm fighting a losing battle and it's really bugging me. I don't want him to clean the bathroom, sweep or really do much, but I do expect him to clear up after himself.

It's definately something I'm going to look into, I can't actually see myself doing anything else I'd enjoy as much. My wedding was perfect and it was all down to me (yes, I am blowing my own trumpet! :rofl:) hubby didn't do anything except turn up! Lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks Vicki - eeeek! Sandpaper?! Christ! I must admit, we're both doing much better since the smack, lol. I think I feel bad because it was his bare bum and not with trousers or anything :blush: although, I didn't pull them down to smack him, he has a thing about being naked, he loves it lol. xxx


----------



## Barbles

Sorry you are feeling so bad today Claire, I have days like it too and Phoebe has gotten smacked bums. It will get better soon, they are at the age where they are trying to push us as far as they can, Im having it all too. I have sort of the opposite problem with my OH, I will clean and clean and when he gets home he will find one thing out of place and moan or go into the front room and there will be toys on the floor and he will moan!! I mean, Im not going to tidy Phoebes toys away while she is still up, they would be out again in ten seconds. He never appreciates what I do do but when there is one dish in the sink, ooooh hellup (he is sooooo OCD over cleaning). Im not a naturally tidy person but Im really trying at the moment to keep on top of things now the house has been decorated and is looking lovely, I hope I get a bit of recognition for it soon.
And dont feel guilty about spending time away from Jayden, I am soooooooo looking forward to going to Morrisons child free this afternoon to do my food shopping lol and next week im going out for my friends birthday, yes I have nothing to wear, I cant drink/smoke and am the size of a small house but I fully intend to enjoy my meal and plan my post baby night out with the girls. We all need time to ouselves sometimes.

My fricken toilet has broken and its doing my head in, it keep constantly flushing on its own and when you sit on it its like sitting on a bidet (or so I imagine, I have never actually been on one lol), Ive fiddled and fiddled with it and I cant get it to stop :growlmad:

Got periody type back pain today and so tired, I had a lovely dream about having my boy last night but I also had two nightmares, thought i saw spiders on my bed and it would take me ten minutes to try to roll over so had a bit of a disturbed night :dohh:

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? Im having a quiet one apart from a meal out with the family tomorrow night to say thank you for the help with the decorating x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I think I'm just so tired I can't deal with it! I can't even get out today because hubby has took my car. His car is there but there's no diesel and he's took my bank card! Oh I think I may be done for murder soon if I don't calm down before he gets in! Lol. I'm going to make Jayden had a nap today, he's had one the last few days and bedtime hasn't been too bad so I think another nap is on the cards today :happydance: If he'll go for it!

See if DH came home and had a go for something being out of place I'd deliberately leave things out just to annoy him! :grr: I'm very stubbourn that way though xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I've just spent £40 on ebay getting stuff to make my thank you cards! Lol, I got enough to make 50, I'm sure that'll be enough. It's gonna be a square card with a 'Thank You' banner at the top, pink gingham ribbon and buttons at the left hand side, and a baby girl bib and booties in the middle. It doesn't sound like much but I think it'll all come together nicely :) I just hope I manage to actually make them now! Lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I bet you ladies thought you were getting a break from me :haha: Sorry!
Been texting hubby and I said 'The place is a tip and I'm really sick of going round in circles tidying and cleaning when you can Jayden don't respect me for it, and make messes expecting me to clear them up. I feel like a skivvy'

He replied 'Now that's not fair, I do alot of tidying up, u know I hate mess' 

So now I've got the hump and replied 'It's not the tidying up, it's the cleaning! Have you ever cleaned the kitchen, bathroom, or taken it upon yourself to hoover the stairs, sweep up, whatever?? No. All I ask is you clean up after yourself!xxx'

Ohh he's annoyed me again xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh claire, i can totally relate to you, but not with a hubby, with my old housemates, i cleaned up all the time, bought all the cleaning stuff etc. etc. They didnt realise how much hard work it was. My housemate dropped an egg on the carpet at my babyshower and just walked away laughing, so I cleaned it up whilst all my friends were there because i knew she wouldnt!

The estate agents have delayed me getting the keys now for 2 days untill the saturday, which isnt too bad, but is still a bummer. Oh well. Its going to be a busy busy weekend next weekend lol. 
xxxx


----------



## Barbles

The cards sound nice Claire, Im hoping to make my wedding invitations, though i should probably start now as Ive got two years and Im rubbish at that sort of thing haha.

Wont be long until you are all settled in Michelle.

Well after my horrible shopping trip at Morrisons (fecking old codgers barging me) I came home and put half the shopping away and need to sit down as Im aching. Havent put the breakfast dishes away yet and generally the house is messier than it has been all week (ive been very good this week for tidying in the morning) and then who turns up? A friend who I havent seen for ages and my house is a shithole. So then I usher her out in less than 20 minutes as I have to get Phoebe from school. She is coming back on Tuesday but now I feel awful and messy lol

Still having niggly period-type pains on and off. Can you have BH like that? Im having the 'normal' BHs though havent had one yet today. I dont think its anything 'official' starting yet, my labour with Phoebe started with periody type pains (after waters broke) but they were stronger and a bit different to these.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I loved making my invites, wish I had enough supplies and time to do it for a profit lol xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Claire, sounds like you're having a rough time of it at the moment :( As for the smack, the subject was actually brought up at my NCT class last week. Our teacher asked the class to put their hand up if they were ever given a smack as a child. EVERY ONE OF US put our hand up and I have to say, everyone in the class are nice, hardworking people with good manners and no sign of being traumatised ;) I'm not saying it ahould be done constantly but like others have said, an odd smack won't do any harm- sometimes they need to know clearly when they've overstepped the mark.

Hopeful and CeeCee- sounds like your Princesses are imminent. How exciting!!! I can't wait for the Limbo babies to start arriving :)

Yasmin- sounds like your collegues did you proud with all of the prezzies that you had!

Michelle- how frustrating it's been delayed by a couple of days for you picking up your keys. Next weekend is going to be very fun though!

Amanda- I was having quite a few BH yesterday and had some period type cramps with it. I texted one of my friends who has a baby to ask her if that was normal, and she said she had it when she was pregnant too. So I'm taking that to mean that all is ok!

Well, it's been a long day today. Sent my mum off back down south on the coach this morning, so the house will be a lot quieter now. She'll be coming back up a few days after baby is born though. I then came into work to cover for someone who's off, and I've found it really tough now. Thank goodness I only have to come in again one day next week and that's it! Once I've finished here, I've got to go straight to the hairdressers where I've got to sit in the same position in a chair for 2 hours whilst someone wraps up my hair in bits of foil! Argh- I just want to get my pjs on lol.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks Kim, and all you ladies, you're all fab! :hugs: I'm feeling much much better, the smack seems to have worked (for now) Lol. We're watching Nemo just now. Hormones are raging today I think, will be better once hubby gets in and they're off to the gala day tomorrow so I'll need to find a comfy bench to sit on and wait for them to pass (I can't walk as far as they need to) so hopefully it'll be nice and not rain lol.

Kim, glad you're stopping work soon, it's much easier when you don't need to worry about getting up in the morning lol you become a lady of leisure (almost lol)

How do you ladies know which way baby is lying? I honestly cannot tell (and the mw never told me last time I seen her) She felt transverse for ages then I though she'd turned and now I'm getting kicks and punches absolutely EVERYWHERE and I cannot tell which way she's lying at all! I thought I felt her bum sticking out to the right earlier but it could have been a head, I was getting smacked from all angles :haha: xxx


----------



## Barbles

Well Jacob lies mostly on the right with his bum under my right ribs but sort of diagonally so his head is near my left hip. I feel his elbow and shoulder poking out my left side. He does obviously sometimes have a shuffle but not much these days as he is getting to big lol I had guessed he was head down which the MW said he was because of the hiccups in my foof. And I know his head is near my hip coz I feel it sort of hitting my hip, it doesnt hurt just feels really odd. 

OH is homeward bound, looking forward to a nice chinese and cuddles tonight (well cuddles depend on how much he pisses me off between now and 8pm haha)

And maternity leave is immense Kim, even though I still gotta get up early with Phoebe, once 9am comes and she is at nursery I am the ultimate dosser!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Sorry you've had a rough day Claire :hugs:

urgh I feel proper grim. On more antibiotics for chest infection and have more cramps and stuff :(


----------



## Rachyroux

Literally a two minute update from me just while I have internet access, again I'm sorry I can't get online so can't catch up :'(
We're getting the internet on the 27th JUNE! I could be gone by then!! EEEEK.
I am 37 weeks on Tuesday. I can't believe I'm nearly full term. I have to go as I'm on my dads laptop quickly. I Miss you all loads! xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Arrrrrrrrrrr Rachy, good to hear from you. I will be losing internet access next week too :( booooo, not sure when i will get it back either as i need to sort out all my bills before i go searching for internet, talking of which, does anyone know a cheap one? xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good to hear from you Rach, hope you're settling into your new house well! :hugs:

Michelle, sky is pretty good. We have home phone, broadband and every sky channel for about £75 a month. Obviously you don't need the movies and sports etc so that'll cut about £20-30 off a month, definitely look around though.

I'm 31 weeks today!! :happydace: Still can't quite get my head round the fact it's going soo fast! We had our local Gala Day today and my boy was a footballer! The theme was what I want to be when I grow up :haha: He was so cute, we walked all the way round, took about 45 mins and stood about waiting for ages after it so now I'm really sore! Had to take a co-codamol and had a nap but I'm sure I'll live! Now I'm going to make dinner even though I really don't want to cook (and I don't trust hubby to do it right, his mash is always really lumpy! :rofl:)

Hope everyone is well today! :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks ladies, OH has set up that we get BT internet and phone for the 27th. Hopefully I wont be in labour when He comes out to do it otherwise you get fined! I am sooo gutted that I can't get online and baby could even be here by the time I log on next! Happy 31 weeks Claire, it flew for me at that point if that makes you feel better :) xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I think they'd make an exception if you were in labour or giving birth :rofl: Aww it's already flew for me, I look forward to taking my weekly bump pic and that seems to make it go faster! Hopefully it won't slow down, but I know I can't be pregnant forever so that's a good thought to have I reckon! :haha:

I have my friends baby shower tomorrow, quite looking forward to it because I've never been to one before so it'll b interesting (and I hear there's gonna be cake! Yum :haha:) But there's gonna be at least 6 of us pregnant, I'm the next one due so that'll be a bit surreal! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I cant stop eating, 2 packets of crips and a cheesestring ive just had in about 30 seconds! help


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies

Well bit of drama for you (non baby related)

Our friend is with this girl, they have been together about 9-10 months and she is a bit rough and I dont like her much. She is 5 months pregnant though not their fault as her coil went up into her womb etc so it was an accident as she has two kids and he has 3 of his own.

Anyways he turns up here earlier with his 3 children, she had disapeared all afternoon with the car when he was supposed to drop his children off at 1pm and when she got home told him she wasnt taking his effing children home, he better leave etc all out of blue. Then she tried to chuck his children outside in the rain and the cold :shock: they are 5, 3 and 1 so little babies really. Anyways he turns up here then to see if Oh would drop his children home for him, all red faced where she had punched him and she had smashed his phone up. SO OH lent him our car and said make sure he has it back here by half 5 as we are going out for tea. Quarter to 6 now I hear a car pull up look out to see if our friend and nope you have guessed it, its a police car.

Our friend has been arrested , dont know why as the policeman wouldnt tell us but he had our car keys with him and the site keys our friend had for work (my OH is his supervisor)

So he only lives 5 minutes walk away so OH has gone up there to get our car and isnt back yet so is probably in the midst of the drama :nope:

Never liked the girl and never thought our friend should have got with her in the first place (she was a rebound) her poor children, she was here the other day and her littlest one was screaming as 11 months old do sometimes, she told her to 'shut up the little witch' :shock: and then her three year old smiled at me, well I never thought is possible that a child could have blacker teeth, she has obviously never even touched a toothbrush :nope: I always say to Ross that I worry for them.

So there is our drama for the day :dohh:

Other than that all good here, had tons of BH yesterday and was getting a bit like ooohhh but had nothing today.

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Limboladies! Claire how are you doing? I also made my own wedding invites, thank you cards etc. I love being creative and making pretty things :) 

So I've been getting some pains... Like a burning sensation on my tummy. It is just above my belly button and makes me want to cry... Anyone else getting this?

I'm 36 weeks!! Gotta pack that hospital bag! I've still got things to buy. Where are you ladies buying your nursing bras from... I was thinking either good old m&s or john lewis??


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi all!!

Wow!! A lot to catch up on over the last few days!!

Hoping everyone is ok today? 

We had our first antenatal class on Saturday which was great. The group was small, just 3 couple's, non of which me and hubby can see ourselves staying in touch with, but nice enough!! My head was fried by the end of it, so much information!!! The antenatal lady and MW who was with her said i need to be keeping an eye out for signs of early labour as my gran, aunt and mum have all had early labours....thankfully, no more that 7 weeks!! Got our next one on Thursday evening!! Yey!!

Had a pretty lazy days yesterday and what I think was my first couple of Braxton Hicks!!! Felt a tad crampy, then my tummy went like a rock for about 40 seconds and when it eased off it felt a lille pins and needlesy!?!?! 

Also had the worst sleep ever last night due to the hip pain!!! Im limping today, which is nice and attractive!!

Just got to work....cant wait to have next week off! It is so boring!! Im on my own, all my work is done, my office is dark and dreary, the radio doesnt get signal, most websites are blocked...its going to be another long week!!

Much love!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

morning my gorgeous limbo ladies!!

Blimey Barbles it was all kicking off in your neck of the woods wasn't it?! Hope your OH and your car were returned to you afterwards lol XXX

Yasmin - Ooh sounds like funny braxton hicks, I've had what you're describing and literally thought I was in labour lol. Obviously I was not. Hope they're not too unpleasant for you sugar plum! XXX

Rach - Yay good to see you back on here! Hope the move is all going well XXX 

MrsKTB - Yep definitely sounds braxton hicksy hun :) They're great fun! Hope your working week goes v quickly for you! xxx

Michelle - I know the feeling except I can't eat everything as it makes my sugar levels sky rocket. It totally sucks as I have a proper craving for mint chocolate aeros all the time lol XXX

Well I had another visit to the hospital yesterday but felt so daft afterwards!! To cut a long story short I thought my waters were leaking so phoned the hospital to see what it would be like and they told me to go in. 5 HOURS LATER and I finally got home, everything was fine no leakage and I felt so stupid for wasting their time but both the midwife and doctors said "If it had been something would you not feel worse for ignoring it and then something going wrong? At least this way we are ALL reassured that everything is ok." So we're still on course for induction on 23rd - 10 days away!! How exciting!! Although saying that its a full moon on wednesday and you know what that means!! 

Hope everybody is ok :) 

Lots of love XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

Heeyyyy,

Kate that is a bit of a shame that you can't see yourself staying in touch with your antenatal compadres but you never know! I wasn't sure about ours at first but they've all turned out to be really nice. We're facebooking and emailing now and hopefully planning a few mat leave meet ups for coffee and cake before the bubs' arrive. Although DRAMA - myself and another lady were sat on some balls during a bit of practice hypnotherapy on Sat. When we got off, I had a braxton hicks and so did she but hers hurt! She'd had some back pain etc for a few days as well and at lunchtime she and her hubby went off to the maternity ward! We were all tremendously excited but turns out it was a false alarm, booo. 

Michelle: We've just switched to Sky for the full phone/broadband/TV package too, moved away from Virgin. It's not a bad price and would obv. be cheaper if you didn't get all the TV stuff as well. 

Barbles: Blimey, that woman sounds like a right nutjob! And not great on the chap being arrested either... Hope the car's survived the experience anyway and that Mr Barbles made it back in one piece.

I had a tres busy weekend, not sure how it has now become Monday morning! Went to a lovely christening on Friday night for my friend's little girl, her family are pretty loaded so had a party afterwards at a nice restaurant with some v. tasty food etc. I was round at theirs yesterday morning and was given a massive piece of christening cake the size of a brick. All-day antenatal on Saturday which was good, went with my mum whilst husband stayed at home with the dads doing urgent decorating tasks. My mum showed everyone how to fold a terry towelling nappy which I was very proud of, even our teacher didn't know! Regrettably we got home and all men were in foul moods having spent all day weilding paintbrushes. Mr G finished last at 9pm after everyone else had gone... and we have decided we HATE the feature wall I had been so determined to have! He thinks it's gay, I think it's just cack. So my poor FIL is having to come back this week to repaint it before he can do any of the skirting boards etc. :-( 

The decorating crisis plus a number of other things that wound me up then resulted in me having a major emotional breakdown yesterday and I spent about three hours having crying fits! Gotta love these hormones! My woe-is-me Facebook status did mean that I got some lovely texts and messages from a few friends yesterday which cheered me up! Am obviously fine now!

And today I am awaiting my dentist appointment and also delivery of my Pacapod, exercise ball and Babasling - excited about all of these things! Baby seems to be lying in a weird place. I got up in the night for a loo visit and my tummy felt enormous, very tight and heavy on the right hand side. Back to normal now but I wondered whether they'd gone transverse in the night as from right to left I was pulled as far as I could go!

Have nice days all, Kate you need a stock of books and magazines!


----------



## MrsKTB

Are you going for cloth nappies then Vicki? We thought about it then thought....nah, we're a bit too lazy, there'll be enough washing to do soon enough!! lol

So, if your antanatal buddy had of been in labour, how early would bubs he?

One of the couple booked on our course wasnt there because they'd had their baby 7 weeks early!

Sky is great, we got sky about a year ago, after havibg Virgin in our old place (wanted virgin, but couldnt have in new house) wouldnt be with out it!! We dont have all the channels, everything but sports and movies...along with phone and broadban, think its about £35 per month?!?!

Currently ebaying....well...trying to find something to spend some pennies on and reading Living Dead in Dallas (True Blood series of books)!


----------



## Vicki_g

Definitely not on the cloth nappies - we are far too lazy and impatient and in the middle of the night I just want to whip one off, whip one on and not be faffing about with liners and inserts and all that hullabaloo. There are a few ladies in our group who are using them and they brought them in on Saturday to show everyone. I admire them - one lady has bought 20 for £200. My problem is, what if you can't get to a washing machine for a few days?! You're screwed! So I'd think I'd have to buy more than that and would spend about £400, by which time I could have bought about 100 packs of disposables. They look nice and it's a great idea but I know full well it wouldn't happen for us. 

If her bub had turned up she would have been 36+3 so not too early - poor woman has only just started her mat leave though so she wants a few weeks at home to relax first! She emailed me this morning to say that they were quite excited at the thought she might arrive but also now quite relieved that she's still cooking!

Another girl who was supposed to be there on Saturday wasn't because she was having a sweep on Friday - I guess it must have worked! Anxiously awaiting news from them! 

Boring day here for me, am trying to look busy but in my head I'm thinking about social arrangements and pretending to pack my changing bag (what is it about changing bags that's so exciting? Is it just me?!).


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good morning my gorgeous ladies!

Sorry, I haven't fully caught up (I don't think anyway) Barbles that sounds like a complete nightmare! My mums full street used to be like that, all the time! So glad I moved away from there. Hope the car was ok.

Am I the only one here NOT having any sort of classes?! I didn't even have any with Jayden so it's not like I know it all (in truth I know feck all :dohh:) so I'm relying on all you ladies telling me what you've learned :haha:

I'm just constantly tired right now! I can't seem to get enough sleep and Jayden getting up before 7am every morning is NOT helping. I did have a half decent sleep last night, only got up twice for a pee :happydance: but I did have a very strange dream! I was pregnant (obv) but I wasn't actually having a baby, it was a dog I was getting! The same as my Toby but a girl called Ruby! I'm sure I've had this dream before :wacko: Wonder what it means................. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ceecee 10 days!!! Thats amazing! You'll be the first amongst us to have a baby!! Cant wait to read your birth story.

Vicky hows the baby shopping coming along now? I'm sure you said you had left things as last minute as me?

I feel tired all the time too Caire... And I cant seem to stop crying.

I've been feeling a lot of pressure on my bum lately which is strange cos I dont think bubba has engaged yet.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how is everyone?

Rachy- nice to see you on here, even though it was brief! Glad to hear everything is going ok for you.

Claire- I'm sure that you learn a lot more actually having a baby than at classes. I just worry about everything so I need to try and find out a bit of info for reassurance before he comes!

CeeCee- wow, 10 days is SO soon! Exciting :) You did the right thing going to the hospital just in case it had been your waters. When I ended up at the labour ward with pains at 24 weeks, I felt like a proper idiot when it was nothing much and I kept apologising. But they told me not to be so daft and anytime I was worried about anything, just give them a call.

Oooh Vicki, I bet you're looking forward to hearing news of the first baby in your antenatal class :) We had our last full day one on Saturday and we just have a 2 hour breastfeeding class to go to a week on Saturday. One of the ladies in our class might not be there though. She's got the soonest due date out of all of us (5th July) and apparently, she's been told the baby is engaged and ready to go! We've all exchanged email addresses now so hopefully we can stay in touch. There's a reunion in the pipeline with the babies sometime in October.

Well, I've had a busy weekend. I only have Thursday to work now and that's it, but it feels like I'm as busy now as when I was at work! A lot of it is self inflicted though, I'm sure. I really need to learn how to relax and sit still, but I keep thinking of things that need doing! We ordered the carpet for the nursery yesterday so once the decorator has been (he's coming next Monday), we can ring the carpet people and get them to come and lay the carpet and THEN we can get the furniture delivered. I want it all to hurry up! I've started getting bits sorted for my hospital bag too, but I have no idea how it's all going to fit in!!


----------



## Barbles

Hiya girls

Cant actually believe one of us will have a baby in 10 days, how mad is that???? Its gone soooooo quickly.
I went to a one day ante-natal class with Phoebe but havent bothered this time.
Had an awful nights sleep last night, dreamt I was in labour but I sort of was dozing and really felt like I was contracting. Then I was adamant OH was trying to hand me something that had a spider in it :wacko:

Well after the drama of last night, I got home today after being out all day and find our friend on our doorstep, he spent all night and day in the cells and had no way of getting to his parents.
Anyways, she has written all over FB that she has a fractured elbow and stomach pains etc so people are calling him all sorts (it had even got back to OH and his boss that our friend had 'beat' her up just through FB). He got told that she was checked for a frac elbow and was all clear (he says he knew it would be as he never touched her).
So he is not allowed to contact her or her him for 6 weeks or he will be re-arrested and have to serve his bail in jail.
Bloody want their hands banging together, I told him to get out of it but he said he loves her and will do anything to get her back and apparently she is moping around crying wanting him back :dohh: I dont think in a million years he touched her TBH apart from grabbing her arm when she was punching him in the face (he has a black eye). gonna just leave them to it, I dont want part of all that drama to be honest.

Had a nice day shopping, got some wide fit shoes to fit my pasty like swollen feet, a new cardi, a little top saying 'no 1 little brother' and a top and tail bowl.
Waiting on Phoebe to drop off now and then shower and Glee time!! And hopefully a nice sleep.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm cramping up a storm over here! It's not good :( I've been crampy all day then I got like a braxton hicks except it went right up my bump, full thing went solid (like after an orgasm?) and it was sore! Not awful pain but enough to make me worry. Now I've had a bath which made no difference since I couldn't lay back, and I'm still cramping. I really really don't want to go to hospital but I don't want to risk anything. I think I'll see how it get on overnight and go down tomorrow if I'm still cramping xxx


----------



## Barbles

Oh dear Claire, hope ur ok? Im getting a few periody cramps here and there now and my BH are getting quite frequent, its as you describe my whole bump goes rock hard right to the top. 
Definately get it checked out if you dont feel right, no harm in getting checked.

And I think Im going to have to get me one of these orgasms, havent had one in an age due to me being all 'dont touch me and get it over with as soon as possible' when it comes to sex lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I feel much beter today, not so crampy or achey so that's gonna be good right?

:rofl: I haven't had sex in months, my poor hubby is being well neglected! He'll be thinking it's his birthday, christmas and every holiday rolled into one when he finally gets some :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Im glad Im not the only one whose sex drive has gone down the pan!!! 

Claire, glad you're not feeling so sore today, make sure you give the MW a call or something if you get worried again!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Woah, my sex drive has driven right outta town! Lol! It's an effort just to get into bed these days let alone do anything other than sleep in it. I did demand a cuddle last night though. Woke up in the middle of the night with an awful pain in my back just to the right hand side - I sat up on the edge of the bed and felt like I was going to pass out. My friend at work reckons I must have been lying on my back (v. likely) and it was a result of squashing my vena cava. Going to have to watch out for that, I ended up hobbling to the loo for my 2am visit clutching my back, limping because of my dodgy hip and knee after the fall last week and trying not to faint! Haha! 

Barbles it's a difficult position to put you in with all the drama but you have enough on your plate without getting involved in it all... Keep out as much as poss! Sounds like a right mess and frankly if they both want to get back involved with each other they must be mad, what a destructive basis for a relationship! Also - how sad was the funeral episode of Glee last week?! I'd already had an emotional breakdown on Sunday morning and then decided to cheer myself up by watching that! I was a woman on the edge by the end! 

Yasmin: still not v. organised. I've been gradually buying odds and sods and I think we're planning to order at least the buggy this weekend. We're still deciding on the nursery furniture, we'd originally chosen something pretty pricey from M&P but there is a potential change of minds afoot! Basically all a baby needs at first is some clothes, some food and somewhere cosy to sleep so as long as we have that sorted out I'll be happy. We're not planning on finishing off the nursery or anything until they've arrived and they won't be sleeping in there for ages anyway. I've started getting hospital bag things together as I want to have that ready at 36 weeks. Whenever I order anything online it arrives within about 2 days so not in a great rush!

Kim: Glad your group turned out to be nice, we're emailing each other and Facebooking now too and there is a plan to go to the Trafford Centre soon I believe! Have you by any chance visited the Mamas and Papas stores at the TC or in Cheetham Hill at all? We need to go and see the widest range of furniture possible so we can compare and wondered where was best.

Well I'm off to try and entertain myself for the rest of the day. My workload is going down quite quickly but as we have an open-plan office I have to try and look busy all day! 18 working days left... Have good days all.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone :)

Claire- glad you're feeling better now. It's best to try and keep an eye on it and see how you feel for the rest of the day. You'll know yourself if you're not feeling right.

Amanda- that's a mad situation you've got going on at the moment! If your friend has got any sense, he'll stay away from her now even if she does miss him (tough luck, love!).

Vicki- I've been to the Trafford Centre Mamas and Papas A LOT. In fact, they now recognise me there lol. Haven't been to the Cheetham Hill M&P but have been to the one at Cheshire Oaks. Trafford Centre is definitely better. They haven't got every range of furniture out but they have the majority, and it's set up so beautifully :) We ended up choosing the Coastline range which they had a display of when we bought it (or when MiL bought it, I should say!), but they've since swapped the display to the Madison range as they have an offer on that at the moment. I should warn you- you will want to buy EVERYTHING when you set foot inside the store ;)


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta Kim, think we'll pop along for a look. We had originally chosen the Ocean Dark Oak range which is lovely but the Summerhouse collection is on offer and looks nice also. I want to see it in real life though before we buy in case it's not as well built! I guess I'll need to leave the wallet in the hands of my husband in case of temptation, he will be sure to reign in my spending!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Afternoon ladies, havn't been on for a couple of days, im being distracted by the move on saturday eeeeek, which may i add ALL of my family will be helping me with.....by this i mean my mum, step dad and a couple of family friends, then my dad and his wife and brothers sisters and boyfriend etc, however the 2 families have not been reunited for about 10 years, and they havnt been too amicable over the years lol.....should be interesting all in a 2 bed roomed house! Oh and the FOBs parents may pop over at some point to meet the family...and myself as i have only seen them once..... Ohhh well, roll on sat!

Im so teary at the minute, keep crying at everything, it even makes me want to cry writing that :(

I also dont think i know what braxton hicks are, whenever i feel a twinge or pain or anything i just class it as being pregnant...............


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, they're both gorgeous :) To be honest when I've looked at the furniture they have in store, it all looks pretty well made and loads better than a lot of others I've looked at. Also, I don't know how handy your OH is with DIY but you can pay for guys to put all of the furniture together properly when it's delivered (my OH is hopeless so it's a big relief to know it'll be done right!).


----------



## Waitin4astork

Blimey Michelle, sounds like you're going to have a houseful on Saturday! If anyone starts stepping out of line, use the pregnant woman card and it should shame them into shutting up. I realised yesterday I hadn't used the pregnant woman card enough when I went into Volkswagen about getting my air con fixed (they said it would be 5 days to get a part in and I've been waiting almost 6 weeks!). I did a big emotional performance and miraculously, they can now fix my car tomorrow ;)


----------



## xxMichellexx

I havnt used the pregnancy card either yet, but im still doing really well at the minute so trying not to. I car share with my mum and she needs the car tomorrow when i have a midwife appointment, so i was going to have a moan, but ive decided i can manage a half an hour walk down a lane, and gentle excerise will be good....hopefully :) xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

It sounds like we're all going through an emotional stage, this is good news for me as it hopefully explains my not-very-rational breakdown on Sunday! Ladies make sure you are using your pregnancy card wherever possible. I've not used it enough and it's led to me basically being exhausted and pulled from pillar to post! I think on Sunday I realised that I couldn't carry on just being 'as normal' and I really need a bit of time to try and relax a little and look after myself. We need to let others run around after us for a bit! 

I've found (and I can say this here only!) that my friends haven't been half as supportive/helpful to me in pregnancy as I've been to them in the past during theirs. I feel a bit taken for granted by the whole thing! I was expecting the odd visitor, the occasional text, the every-so-often let's have a coffee sort of thing that I've always done and I've had pretty much bugger all! It's made me realise that the only person who is going to look after me that way is..well...me! My moany facebook status at the weekend did prompt quite a lot of action though. Regrettably not from my husband who I think just thought I'd gone mad.

Rant over!

Good luck with the move Michelle, at least you're not short of volunteers! Hopefully it all goes smoothly! If I were you I'd leave them to it and go and hide behind a hedge or something until they've all gone!

Thanks Kim, am going to get myself down there and check it all - my husband and his dad are DIY experts, they'd probably make a better fist of it than the actual M&P chaps!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh i might just do that, give everybody a room and they can stick to it hehe. 

Im going through the motions of believing im going to have a boy now....im looking in my draw full of pink clothes thinking they will all be wasted, and i have told everybody im sure its going to come out a boy, ive even picked my boys name. I was only told once it was a girl, and her words were "I think i can see 3 lines so i would say its a girl" 

ARGH


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, I'm having the same issues, although I've had girl confirmed 5 times(!) and I still have worries I'm going to have a boy! For me though it won't be about the clothes because I don't have that many pink things (because no-one knows it's a girl) but that I've got used to the fact I'm going to have a daughter and I think I'd struggle to bond with a boy now. I know that sounds horrible but when I've kept her secret for so long and knowing she's a girl it'll be soo hard xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh thats the same with me. I cant get it out of my head! The fact she used the words 'think'

I cant stop eating again, for lunch ive had a bit of curry from last night, a bowl of wheetos, crisps a yoghurt and a banana eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. And im going out for dinner tonight xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I wouldn't worry about eating 'too much' it's not as if you are eating junk! Lol.

I don't think I've used the pregnancy card as such, maybe with hubby but not really in general. But the other night I was at a club for my nieces Glee club performance thingy and no-one offerd me a seat. I was standing rocking because my back was sore and was next to a table, and a woman got up to go for a cig and said to her mate, 'don't let ANYONE steal my seat' and looked at me. I felt like sitting down just to spite the cow! I got a seat eventually but it's not like I'm not noticeably pregnant, stupid bitch. xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I would struggle with this also! I have trust issues, I don't believe anything anyone tells me until I've seen it myself! Haha! I'm safe where I am with my lovely neutral things for now. I'm sure you are all perfectly on course to have your girls (and boys where appropriate), these people have seen baby bits countless times don't forget! My biggest concern at the moment is that I seem to have an awful lot of newborn stuff and not much in 0-3, I'm pretty sure I'm having a giant (husband was 10lb 12oz!)!


----------



## Vicki_g

ClaireMuir123 said:


> I wouldn't worry about eating 'too much' it's not as if you are eating junk! Lol.
> 
> I don't think I've used the pregnancy card as such, maybe with hubby but not really in general. But the other night I was at a club for my nieces Glee club performance thingy and no-one offerd me a seat. I was standing rocking because my back was sore and was next to a table, and a woman got up to go for a cig and said to her mate, 'don't let ANYONE steal my seat' and looked at me. I felt like sitting down just to spite the cow! I got a seat eventually but it's not like I'm not noticeably pregnant, stupid bitch. xxx

:O So rude! Eeeh, society today etc. Yeah, I'd have stolen her seat too, you snooze you lose! That Glee club thing sounds quite good though, lol!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

People will get you 0-3 stuff Vicki, don't worry :) I have a good mix of both just now. I'm having some very very strange movements, it's like she's clawing at the front and bashing her head (or feet, don't know which) against my cervix and it's hurting my china :( really sharp sort of pains and I don't remember getting anything like that with Jayden. Anyone else got it? xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Well im walking at snail pace at the minute lol, its so uncomfortable and painful all over. Booooo im such a moaner. Cant decide whether to go and buy some baby things now, but my mum keeps telling me i have too many clothes for the baby already lol. I think tesco have got some gorgeous things in for babies at the minute. 

My mum suggested i buy mainly 0-3 cause all babies in my family are usually big, i have like 2 new born things. Oooops. 

What about grobags/ sleep bags for the baby? Is anyone using these or just using blankets? xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

No grobags or anything for me. As long as the sheets are tucked in properly there's no need for them. And Jayden was swaddled til he was about 6 months so they were useless for me, I tried one and he hated it! So it'll just be blankets and sheets for me :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Whats swaddling? Ive heard of it, but what do you do, and what blankets do u need? xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I used a cheap stretchy blanket and basically just wrapped him up like a fajita :rofl: He never had any major issues sleeping as long as he was swaddled. magine being all snug inside a womb and them coming out into the big bad world and put into a loose bag?! Not for my babies but they obviously work for some lol. I'll see if I can find a pic of Jayden swaddled (I usually kept an arm out, he had a thing about touching his face lol)


----------



## xxMichellexx

So you can use any blankets then?

I still need to get some, my friends bought me some pink fluffy blankets but theyre more for pram use i think. I know nothing :( xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yeah, as long as it's wrapped tightly enough, but not ones with holes in it (babies can get fingers a toes stuck) You can get swaddle blankets but they can be expensive so I'd stick with normal blankets. Don't worry about 'knowing' anything, but if you really want a hand I'd recommend 'the contented little baby' book. You'll need to look it up though, I got a thread blocked here for mentioning it before lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oooooooooooo naughty naughty claire. xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, I didn't know it was forbidden! Apparently the woman who wrote the book have sued forums before for using her name so it's barred :/ But it is a pretty good book and I'll be using it again this time round xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaa whatever u rebel!!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

:rofl:


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies!!!!

Good luck with the move on Saturday Michelle, definately pull the preggo card if it kicks off a bit. Ive pulled it a bit with OH when it comes to hoovering but I still need to whip it out a bit more i think :haha:

I get shooting pains too claire, I know I was uncomfortable with Phoebe but I dont remember pains like I am getting now.

Ive got mostly 0-3 months stuff, only a couple of newborn suits and a few newborn vests as Phoebe was big and Ive been told Jacob will be big. If he does come small Ill send OH up Tescos for some more babygrows lol

Had a friend round this morning then dozed until I picked Phoebe up, really missed her today, 3pm couldnt come quick enough.

Got a niggly back today so gonna rest up today.


----------



## Vicki_g

Am definitely not getting any more newborn! Although I was showing my mum some of it and we decided it was actually quite big, the Mothercare newborn is a lot bigger than the M&S for example. In fact I was a bit panicked at the size of it! It's supposed to fit up to 11lb so fingers crossed I have a nice average 7lb-er and they don't take after their father. Was banking on receiving a lot of presents in 0-3 and 3-6! My brother's girlfriend has also bought some Elmo shoes which sound amazing! 

Michelle, I've got a couple of swaddle wraps for mine although I think a blanket would do the job. My goddaughter fell asleep instantly in hers! I plan to use it mainly at night rather than in the day to try and introduce a difference between night and day sleeps (suspect as long as they sleep I won't care though!). It'll be good in summer too as not too hot. I do plan on using grobags though after the swaddling is done and they learn how to wriggle out. Maybe I too will write a book then ban anyone from mentioning it :)

Can't quite believe this - our department is going for some drinks on Friday afternoon in some sort of effort to motivate us so who has been asked to organise it?! The preggo woman! I am now running around trying to find somewhere with good offers on cocktails, wine and beer when all I'll get is a poxy orange juice that I'll probably have to buy myself anyway! Anyway, off home now for a takeaway with my friend and her cute daughter so it's not all bad. 

Night all!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello ladies! 

Michelle - wow now that sounds like a busy house you'll be having on saturday!! xxx

Kim - Glad you've not got long left in work and also glad you've got your furniture sorted hun xxx

Claire & Barbles - I hope your cramps are feeling better today girlies. I could barely walk this morning with pain I had shooting across my tummy and in my hip. Thankfully a lie down after taking some paracetamol seems to have done the trick :) xxx

Vicki - your work are cruel *******s!! Lol fancy making the preggo lady book a night out! xxx

Well all going to plan and the hospital not being busy, this time a week tomorrow I will be getting induced! Crazy! And I don't even know exactly whats happening as nobody seems to want to give me an indepth explanation of what will be happening and when lol. Got to go to hospital later for my diabetes clinic appointment so hopefully will get one of the diabetes midwives to explain stuff to me. 

As for the pregnancy card, I've not really used it other than hubby doing the vacuuming but in my defense our vacuum is massive and so heavy I could barely use it when I wasn't pregnant lol. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are all good :) 

xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all! 

Oh we have all been busy!!

Hope everyones pains are gone? No more falls or hospital trips? 

Im feeling ok today, nothing to moan about....except being at work!! Roll on 15th July.....at least I have next week and half of the following week off in the mean time!!

Still having no luck with over the bump jeans!! Ordered some from Very, they're awful, the fit is terrible!! Ordered some from Debenhams, the over bump bit doesnt start nearly low enough so they're goping back, tried to order some from Next, out of stock for 16 weeks!!! Not having any luck! Baby'll be here by the time I find some!!

Vicki, who's asked you to organise the drink thing? A man? Idiots!! Make sure you find somewhere with some nice virgin cocktails!!

xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Morning all, just been to the midwife. Last appointment with her as im moving house on saturday, which im quite sad about cause she was lovely, but this new midwife will be the 5th one ive seen! Blergh

My BP was 96/64 today, is that low? I have a low BP anyway, but still looks low. She also sent off a urine sample as she said it looks like theres some 'stuff' there. Lol, suppose thats the only way she can explain it. 

Im growing at the top of the line on the growth chart too, she said its not an overly big baby, but its a 'good size' wont be buying much newborn now lol.

How is everyone else? xxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh and whats everyone doing for hospital bags? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning! No idea on BP Michelle, it's all just numbers to me and I seem to have some sort of meltdown when confronted with any numerical facts. Did they say it was low? Good luck with the 'stuff' also!! Nicely put!

Our local Slug & Lettuce will do 2-for-1 cocktails which is nice for everyone! They do have nice non-alc stuff there though so that will do. Plus it's extremely handy for my car park and completely out of the way for everyone else so serves them right! It was in fact my boss, who is a woman, who volunteered me for this job - she is single, a career woman and has no interest in children or family life whatsoever so take from that what you will! 

CeeCee, can't believe you're going to have a baby next week! Gah! Are you all set and ready? Enjoy your last week of freedom I guess!

I'd pack in the jeans hunt Kate, leggings and maxi dresses can be your friends! I used to love jeans but I'm now so in love with my leggings I can't imagine what it'll be like to go back to wearing things with a belt and a non-elasticated waistline! I was wearing one of my Matalan maxi dresses at the weekend and I felt like a fertile goddess until it chucked it down and I got soaking wet outside Tescos.

Ho hum, back to work - got some moiderers sending me emails!

xx


----------



## MrsKTB

I have leffings, but not enough long tops that I feel comfortable in to rely on them... my thighs are too bumpy to go too short!! Maxis dresses are ok, I have 1 that fits really nicely and one I really like that is far too long....all my others no longer fir my middle :( x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey Ladies!

I got over the bump jeans from matalan and I love them! My 2st pair lasted about 3.5 months (or there abouts lol) and I'd worn them out completely so needed a new pair. Now my belly is getting too big so the over the bump bit doesn't go all the way to the top of the bump :haha: Maybe give them a try, if not leggings will be fab!

Ceecee, I cannot believe you're sooo close to having your baby! Wish it was me! :haha:

Michelle, that's definitely on the low side, normal is 120/80 but low blood pressure isn't dangerous like high bp is, it'll just make you feel a bit light headed if it gets too low so be careful if you're out and about.

Vicki, well done for putting it out of the way of everyone else, it's the kinda thing I'd love to do but wouldn't have the guts! Lol. When do you finish up now?

AFM, I'm sick to the back teeth of this daft dog of mine :grr: Went upstairs and he'd shat in Jayden's room! He's done it before and we've always kept the gate shut so he can't get back in, but the second it's open he's in a shites everywhere despite being out the back garder 3 times already this morning. I really don't want to get rid and hubby would never allow it but I'm sick of dealing with it when I could really be doing with relaxing :growlmad: Anyway, that's my rant of the day lol. Still sitting in my jammies half heartedly trying to organise for going on holiday on Saturday (just to Haven) but I seriously cannot be arsed xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Arrrrrrrr haven, you will have a fab time, not that ive been but it looks fun on TV. 

Anyone else suffering with hayfever? Mines a killer, but i hate going to the doctors for stuff. I should be doing all my washing etc ready for moving out butttttttttttttttt Jeremy kyle is on :) xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I've been to Haven at least once a year since it opened. And before that it was Butlins so I've been at least once a year since I was born, I love it! Jayden's looking forward to it. Where are you watching JK at this time? If it's taped from this morning it's a good un lol not as exciting as yesterdays though, ooh that was good lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha i need to watch yesterdays, or was it mondays that i missed? I watched it on itv+1, now im ebaying some weekend bags for hospital! I just dont know what to dooooooo.

I am also looking at changing bags, i would love a cath kidston one, i just know they are too small, so now im stuck again. May just opt for a plain one, then Tom wont be embarrassed using it xxxx


----------



## MrsGM

hello :) can I join you all?

Lx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hello!!! Of course you can!!!

How are you MrsGM?x


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi MrsGM, the more the merrier! Hope you're having an easy time of it!

Claire, got 3.5 weeks of work left. I'm getting more tired and more uncomfortable now so looking forward to it! Got plenty to do during my mat leave but at least I can have a rest when I need to then. Also got lots of nice social events planned, swimming, meeting NCT class ladies etc etc so will probably be busier on mat leave than I am now! But without getting up at 6.15am! *bliss*

Ugh, I feel horrible today. Feel like all my organs are somewhere around my collar bone, can't seem to breathe properly, bra too tight, tummy feels horrible and tight, I'm shattered - tonight is leaving work on time, having a quick tea and going to bed nice and early with a liberal layer of Palmers cocoa butter slapped on for good measure! Got to get myself ready for these drinks on Friday..!


----------



## Barbles

Hello lovelies 

Hello MrsGM

That BP does seem low to me Michelle but I think its in normal range. My blood pressure is always around 120/80, if the lower number goes above 90 then I have to go hospital or something, last check it had creeped to 120/84. Im going to the docs tomorrow to get my BP checked, Im supoosed to be having weekly BP checks by my midwife and I havent been for over 2 weeks and now my ankles are lovely and swollen so off to get it checked for piece of mind.

Have you tried Dorothy Perkins for maternity jeans? I got some lovely over the bump ones there when I was pg with phoebe and Im still wearing them now, they have lasted so well.

AFM today, went to see my friend and her lovely little 12 week old baby. he is so cute I could squidge him. I was supposed to give him a bottle but there was a little womb jealousy i think as Jacob moved and kicked so much while I was holding Jack I had to hand him back over :dohh:

And I have turned into a hormonal mess. OH came home last night, his best friend has apparently got a new bit of stuff so he was telling me about her. I asked if she was prettier than me (haha as you do) and he actually considered the question and said 'well....' being deadly serious :growlmad: he then realised what he had done and tried to backtrack and laugh it off but I was in a mess, sobbing and crying by then!!
Then watched baby hospital, god it was awful and so sad and I nearly couldnt breath through crying.
THEN decided to give OH a bit last night, well it was so awkward I ended up laughing and OH got such a strop on, saying I was laughing at him blah blah when I wasnt I was laughin at the situation!! So then I ended up crying AGAIN, moaning about how I wish the baby was here and things can get back to normal :dohh:
He has apologised today and is trying to be nice, god knows what go into him yesterday!!! 

And I got a parking ticket today, for the first time ever :growlmad:

Here is bump at 34 + 3 for you all, scuse the bare belly lol
 



Attached Files:







15 june11 028.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









15 june11 026.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Welcome MrsGM!

Gorgeous bump Barbles, he's quite low isn't he? I'm getting pretty emotional aswell, hormones are still raging aren't they? :hugs: and I'd have been crying aswell is hubby said 'well......' about someone else! Hope he's going to make it up to you!

I've started making my thank you cards! Here's a pic



what you think? xxx


----------



## Barbles

I know I couldnt believe it, especially as he knows Im not feeling my best at the moment as Im so big and my skin is shocking at the moment. Bloody idiot.

The cards are lovely, I seen them on FB and was like eek people will see the girlyness but then noticed you said you were making them for a friend. I really want to make some now. If not Im going to start practice for my Save the Date cards, once we actually agree and book a date lol.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, I love making things like that! I couldn't make like 1 birthday card at a time or anything, I like big projects :haha: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hiya!

Michelle I suffer hayfever too. I was told not to take anti histamines but nasal sprays are fine. The blood pressure thing is a problem if its too high. Low bp does mean that you might get dizzy so be careful. 

Oh I watched baby hospital too. Charlies story made me cry. :(

I had my midwife appt today and baby is 2/5 engaged!!! I'm getting closer to birth time!!! Eeek!!! My bump is also measuring small so I was sent for a growth scan. He's measurements are all fine though :) I asked the lady if he is still a he :) She must have thought I was mad but I did wonder if they had got it right.


----------



## Vicki_g

Claire they are lovely! Massively jealous of your skill! 

It is definitely emotion week for everyone although I think I'd be the same Barbles if Mr G said the same! Men just don't get it! And your bump is looking grand - I did one last night and mine's pretty low too if you ask me. Although today it feels like it's consuming my entire being from head to toe. 

Quite annoyed, I have eyed up the crib and mattress I want but the sodding mattress is slightly the wrong dimensions (by about 1cm) each way for the crib! Do we think I could just squash it in or would that just look shite?! Lol! Why is everything I do so complicated?!


----------



## MrsGM

First wedding anniversary for us this weekend just gone :D 

All ok here apart from a horrible combination of hayfever & heartburn

And work sucks big time & I'm also an hysterical hormonal crazy person!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Will i need a chair in the nursery ladies? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

You don't need a chair in the nursery michelle but you can have one if you want. LOL, I had one with Jayden and used if for night feeds, then realised it was easier to do it in bed lol xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Wow MrsGM! That anniversary has come round quick!!! Did you do anything special??

Vicki - Our matress seems lost in our cot, but apparently its the right size!! CAn you get it, try it and take it back if you're not happy?

Claire, those cards look amazing.... have you thought about a little eBay shop or something doing cards?


----------



## MrsKTB

We've not got space for a chair, as much as Id like one!! Nursing charis seem mahooooosive!!


----------



## MrsKTB

Rant Alert!!!!

So, this girl my hubby met on a holiday he went on before he met me, never been anything more than friends, but she deffo has a thinkg for him. He never texts or contacts her, but she is always sending cards and little gifts and writing on his facebook. She obviously knows he's with me, married to me and having a baby with me, but has never mentioned ME in anything she's posted on his facebook!

She's just written on his wall 'Hey, hows the pregnancy going? Any names yet?xxx'

Erm, he's not pregnant, div!! 

I dont have any problems with him being firneds with girls...not at all, but she really bugs me, always putting kisses, always asing about him, not about us?! 

I know I always ask after the partners of male friends I have and wouldnt dream of ending a text to them with a line of kisses.....is it just me?!?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im the same with my boyfriend, but thats cause he has a history of being a little 'over friendly' himself, but hopefully thats just what it is. He has a friend who he met up with the other day, he text me and said 'Im meeting becky tonight for a catch up is that [email protected]' Well it wasnt ok, but i said it was, anyway she had bought me loads of baby clothes and then got him to arrange when i could meet her etc, so i know it was innocent lol. 

But some girls need to accept that they should just leave some men alone. My boyfriend also has another girl that sends him random texts, and he was seeing her on one of our breaks, i know hes not interested but i just want to tell her to leave him alone lol!!! xxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hubby is too polite, he'll respond maybe once to a message on FB but wont get into a convo, and she doesnt have his/our new address so cant be sending him pressies...she just gets my goat! Its like she does it to be annoying!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Some girls give the rest of us a bad name! At least Mr B doesn't take her on but yes, I would find it massively annoying. You have 'the prize', so just sit back and imagine her grim face when he's plastering Facebook not only with pictures of your wedding but also of your beautiful baby boy. Suck on that, loser woman! 

Fortunately my husband has had limited contact with females for, basically, ever, so I don't really have any people to be wary of. I've always had lots of boy friends (not necessarily boyfriends!) though and he has had to work through a lot to get over jealousy issues, especially at first. I felt so sorry for him because I'd never have done anything with anyone else but he found it really difficult to deal with me hanging around with other blokes! He's since met them and decided they're all a bit weird anyway though so no worries these days!


----------



## MrsGM

Those thankyou cards are amazing and it's a good idea doing them now :D

MrsKTB, I know, where has the time gone?
We had alovely mini break in Dorset which included some celebrations for hubs 30th and kinda babymoon too

Those kind of girls really pee me off too, we had a few problems with a girl who basically stalked my OH and was so manipulative...still gives me jitters as it was so bad
Also another girl who we both worked with said nothing to me on FB but saw him at a meeting and was all congrats, how are things going?!?!? Erm hello, talk to me!! I found the 'remove friend' button on FB useful for that one :haha:

Lx


----------



## Barbles

Urg how annoying for you. Some girls are so bad, I too have had a few!! One girl he knew said to my OH infront of me and our daughter that he never had to pay for ice-cream in her shop (she ran an ice-cream and fudge shop funnily enough) but they way she said it sounded like a fricken porn star!!! I was like 'come on Ross they got shit flavours in here' :haha::growlmad:!!
And his ex used to call and leave notes in the letterbox all the time though she knew he was with me, she did stop after she heard I was pregnant with Phoebe. Then like a year later, I saw her out, a few dirty looks were thrown and she then was ALL over FB slagging me and OH off :growlmad: childish little mare!! This is why OH doesnt have FB, he said its not worth the hassle.

Well Oh has been promoted at work, instead of just being a plant operator he is now a supervisor and currently running two sites. He is leaving 6 in the morning and often not getting in until 7pm and working some Saturdays and his boss said he would give him a pay rise :happydance:. Got his wage slip today, he was only put up 50p :dohh: so once you tax that is like an extra 20 quid, my OH (and me :haha:) is a bit disapointed really. OH is sort of thinking he had an easy life before for 50p less and now working his bollocks off for not much more. I know its up to his boss and we should be grateful he is recognising Ross as a good worker but we thought it might of been a pound rise. Like I said, he gets us a takeaway tonight and theres his pay rise gone lol.

I have no nursery :nope: but I do have a rocking chair in my bedroom so Ive got it the other way round lol not that the chair gets used for anything other than a clothes horse xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Helloooo! sooo sorry ive not been in! it has been hurrendous at work. Our accountant is in hospital with cancer so ive had her job and my job to do and i know if i came on BNB id get no work done!!! butttttt hopefully that will all end this week !im training a guy tomorrow and i am praying he is a quick learner!!!! 

Chris is away fishing tonight...hence why im on facebook and BNB at 10pm LOL! not normal!!! lonely me!!!! 

SO my photo and article came out in the mag today.......and i havent seen it!!!! i thought it was out tomorrow!! il have to buy it after work! am a little scared of what it looks like in a mag and what has been written haha! 

Update on me for the week or so - had my 34 week midwife appt and all is ok - i had a bit of blood in my wee but shes sent it off and it was all ok which i didnt expect! 

Since sat ive had baddddd bum gravy and i dontk now why!!! spoke to doc today and he said it could be a bug and wait n see a couple more days.........thank you mr doctor so helpful!!! 

Also had 2 more ante natal classes - relaxation classes but ive found them pretty useless! shes just gone on about back pain, muscles, etc and then today was about labour...which we have already covered and at the end of the classes we lay there for 15 mins on a matt. but oh well, one more to go to next week and thats it! 

I did order a pregnancy yoga dvd though - better late than never! be good to get some stretches in before labour!!! 

Anyone elses bump small! i tell ppl im almost 35 weeks and they are in shock! i suppose its a good thing but also i want a wanging bump at the same time! although im uncomfortable how i am so i wonder how bad id be bigger haha! 

Ceecee i cant believe how close you are to having your baba with you!!!!!! our first limbo baby eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

ahhhhh so this is where everyone is hiding!!!! i'd completly forgotten about this forum!!!!
can i come back and join please!!!!

i just seen those cards claire they are gorgeous!!! i wish i had the patience to do something like that!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

There you are Natalie! Lol, welcome back!

Morning everyone! I've got a day of washing, cleaning, packing and ironing :wacko: But so can't wait to get away, even if it is just an hour down the road in a caravan! :rofl: Lol.

Welcome back Samira! I went to get the Magazine this morning and the stupid Spar didn't have any copies :grr: Will nip to Asda after and get it, can't wait to see it! You'll need to add an bump pic so we can see :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all, 

Hi natalie :) Nice to 'meet' you!!

Barbles, congrats on the hubsters promo...it is shitty that his payrise doesnt mirror the extra work, but at least he is being noticed!! Maybe once hes settled nto the new role he could ask for more?

Samira, what mag is it? :-$

So, me and hubby went for a curry last night and had a giggle about what a pain in the backside his 'friend' Amy is....I knew he thought the same as me, but it always makes me feel better hearing it!! Wish he's man up a little and tell her to eff off though!!

Anyway, the curry.... we went to a new place that we'd not been before, I ordered a madras and the waiter laughed...i asked why and he kind of sniggered and said 'oh, women tend to go for a korma'! I thought it was a little odd...but when my madras arrived, i understood why!! Man was it HOT! I love really spicy food, but i havent been too good with it while being preggo, so didnt go for my normal phaal!! Was hoping that the spice would 'get things moving' in the bottom dept, but alas, still bunged up!! Meal was very nice though.... only £10.95 for 4 courses, no menu limits...aces!!

Is it Friday afternoon yet? Im fed up of work!!

xx


----------



## emily86

hey samira what mag is it? I will pick it up and have a little looky!

I am so fed up at the mo, I am on anti-b's for my THIRD urine infection so far this preg!
I feel so sore down below and it hurts to pee, never had one before in my life so god knows why they just keep coming back lol.

I was just saying i had better start thinking about my hospital bag but I just don't know where to start, it seems like such effort! lol x


----------



## Vicki_g

Morning all, blimey all these new ladies! Welcome everyone! 

Samira, I shall pick up a copy at the weekend and look forward to reading all about you! Exciting! 

Barbles, great news on promotion, shite news on the resulting payrise! I agree with Kate, let him show them his 'stuff' then ask about the other 50p. I have little experience of this myself though, I was promoted a year ago and given no payrise or anything other than increased targets and a 'Senior' added onto my job title! 

Claire, enjoy your hol! Doesn't matter where it is or how long it's for, a hol's a hol in my eyes! When we went to Essex for that wedding we were only there for two nights but I still treated it as a mini holiday.

Kate, I have had curry cravings all week! I too have had to abandon anything too spicy with having a bit of a dodgy stomach so I have sadly developed a taste for korma. Can't believe I'm eating grandma curries! Plus every time I ate something spicy I had massive Braxton Hicks all night - I took that as a good sign for later on when we're trying eviction techniques!

I have minimal news - I have bought my husband some 'Mr and Mrs' pillowcases for our second anniversary which is a bit gay really so am also going to have to buy him a manly beer box of his favourite ales! I went along the 'cotton' route but he is thinking about using 'china' for mine seeing as I am partly Chinese anyway. Hopefully this means he's taking me to see the Great Wall and Shanghai etc, but more likely to be a plant pot or something. Tee hee! Or a dim sum feast!

I sat on my exercise ball last night for an hour whilst we watched Game of Thrones (not sure about that one...). Bubbo moved a bit afterwards but fairly sure I can still feel their head in my ribs. My Babasling and my Pacapod bag have both arrived too, exciting! 

Got a night to myself tonight, Mr G is going to rugby training. This would not be unusual except that the last time he attended rugby training was in 2008 and he came home with a broken leg which resulted in a three-day hospital stay, 9 weeks off work, a plate and seven screws which are now holding his fibula together! Am crossing everything that it holds up for him tonight - he's fine now and has played indoor football etc regularly since but rugby pitches are more uneven (not to mention rugby being a more manly sport anyway... :D) and I have The Fear! Bless him though, he's coming out of retirement for a benefit game in aid of a friend of ours - she's only 34 but has had a series of strokes and is pretty poorly.

16 working days left - booyaa!


----------



## MrsGM

Morning everybody!

Another morning of rushing about here

Plus my ankle hurts like hell :(

Would so just like to sleep on my desk right now :coffee:


----------



## MrsKTB

Do it MrsGM...Ive been known to during this pregnancy....though, saying that, my belly is now in the way! lol


----------



## MrsGM

lol, there is a girl in my office who does pretty much feck all and I've seen her sleeping on her desk with a cushion!!!

And there's me piled high with work.... (diff jobs)


----------



## natalie85

:hi: 
mrsktb im sure our paths have crossed on here somewhere!!!!
:hi: claire!!!! how are u? a holiday sounds lovely!!!!
curry sounds good!!! being a fussy veggie i always find i eat poppadoms and mango chutney and saag aloo and bombay potatos are my fave so tend to eat them and then have no room for the actual curry!!!
barbles thats fab about the promotion at least it shows they are appreciating and recognising all his hard work!!! lets hope they bump the money!!!
vikki g congratulations on your impending 2 year anniversary!! i have our 1st anniversary in july!! no idea what to get hubby tho!!!!
MrsGM i know what u mean when i was at work im sure i was working a lot harder than any of the other people in my dept but i was the only preg one!!! was horrid!!!

me... well i have loads to do today but zero motivation... ive got to wait for a call from mamas and papas about the cot we ordered last night online says prob with payment which i dont understand cos money in account!!! and i still feel rotten with my cold!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Why can't we choose our family?! Seriously, you all know how much of an idiot my sister can be and she's fallen out with me, yet again! The texts go as such......

E - How come any time I ask you to do something ur always 2 busy but i ask everyone else 2 do stuff? xx (load of shit)

Me - How do I ask everyone else to do things? I don't do anything really cos I'm quite happy staying in, I enjoy my own company. The last tiem I was out was at C's Glee club, with you! x

E - Just feels like anytime I ask you to meet or if Jayden wants to come with me ur all busy... you were at the fort with Samantha (bros gf) last week n never asked me to go or popped in to c us.... feels crap... xx

Me - I picked her up at 9pm! my phone broke and wanted to go to the 3 shop and only asked her cos she was wantin to go earlier in the day. and ur lunch with her wasn't last minute, cos she told me days before it. And as for Jayden I like him to be with me and where I can watch him, I hate him being away from me x

E - It was last minute, I said begin of week n didn't confirm til thursday.. if id have asked ud have said no... n as 4 u like having jayden with u all the time he spends alot of time with A's mum and dad and prob his sister... wat i think is that u somehow think ur a better parent than me n dont agree with way i am with my kids so dont like jayden being with me :cry: xx

Me - I don't think I'm better than anyone, so thats a load of shit.yes I don't like Jayden copying Dylans naughty behaviour becos if I try to tell him off he sees Dylan getting away with it and doesn't listen to me, so thats part of it.but I certainly don't think I'm better than u!he sees alan's mum and dady yes, but he's with me 95% of the time and thats the way I like it x

E - D getting away with it??? Don't judge my parent skills, u hardly c us to even think u know what ur talking about.. as for Jayden seeing A's mum and dad 5% of the time, thats still 5% more than us x

Basically after that it goes into her slagging me and me telling her I don't want an arguement and he keep going on and on and on! I swear, I have actually had enough! As for parenting skills, she says she's 'lenient' - her kids have no manners (especially my nephew) misbehave, shout at her and have no respect for anyone or anything. So I'm done. Sorry, this is quite long lol xxx


----------



## MrsGM

ugh, siblings huh?

I'm currently hopping mad with my sister and she has no idea, waiting til I'm feeling less stressed before I bring it up...


----------



## MrsKTB

Is it wedding related MrsGM?

Claire, just remember, you cant choose your family!! LOL! Try not to let her get to you!! x


----------



## MrsGM

nope money related, owes me hundreds but has sky and a new iphone4, furious doesn't come close

but needs resovling before other sisters wedding & arrival of mini-one...


----------



## natalie85

familys eh!!! dont get me started!!! put it this way i am really hating my mil these days :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

You guys have no idea how bad she is, I'm sick fed up of fighting with her! She's just so immature, thinks she's hard done by etc etc. Pages and pages back I explained another argument she had with me because I couldn't watch her son when she'd arranged to work on a saturday, and when I said I couldn't do it cos hubby was out and Jayden was staying with his gran she went nuts on me! It's mostly uncalled for and I'm pretty sick of it. She'll need me before I need her so the ball is in her court. 

Oh Natalie, what's going on with your MIL? xxx


----------



## natalie85

that sounds so horrid on u claire!! its extra stress that you dont need esp when preg!!!
is there anyone that can talk to her for u and just explain how u feeling with it all??
:hugs:
oh claire i just hate her like no other person its probs all hormones i posted about it in midsummer dreamers thread i cant say anything on fb cos she is on there but i am just very fed up now!!! :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I haven't been on midsummer since I've been in Limbo! Lol, I can't post on facebook about my sister either because, although she doesn't have a fb her friends are my 'friends' and will tell her, that's why my spying status was about this morning lol.

I've told her how I feel! She just doesn't get it, she's so self absorbed it's unreal xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Mehhhhhhhhh Claire she sounds like a nightmare, sometimes you just want to shake people like that who can be so unrealistic about life, its like they live in a bubble, but its weird that shes your sis cause you have obviously been bought up the same so its mad u can be so different!


Please can someone tell me off, ive just had 2 packets of crisps, i couldnt help it, they were just so cheesy and oniony and there wasnt enough in one packet.

Eeeeeeeeeeeek moving day on sat!!! xxx


----------



## natalie85

Aww hun :hugs: im so sorry to hear that I wish I knew what to suggest!!! All I can say is feel free to have a moan at me any time about it!!! I did wonder with your Facebook status!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

Michelle I want crisps now!!! Ahhh hahaha!!! 
Crikey good luck with the move!! I moved 3 weeks ago and was very tough going!!! Make sure u don't over do it!!!! Xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Now ive made a cheese sandwich, ooopsie.

Oh, sorry about the TMI, but ladies tell me about your discharge please, i get lots of it now, changing my panty liners a fair bit, its a bit yellowy? xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

IM IN SOOOOOOO MUCH PAIN, the top right of my bump is killing me, its actually making me make noises like owwwwwwwwwwwwwww. :( :( :(

but here is my latest bump pic

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g330/MichelleGannon/utf-8BSU1HMDA0NDQtMjAxMTA2MTMtMDc1NS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Barbles

hello ladies, havent caught up yet but hope everyone is ok?

So went to the nurse to have my blood pressure checked, good job I did, it was 140/93 first reading then second reading was 128/103!!! So she checked my pee which was fine so Ive gotta go back docs at 3.10pm to have it checked again and if it is then doctor will decide what to do. Not all that worried as my pee was clear but don't fancy a day of monitoring in hospital. Mum is hellish as I was supposed to have weekly BP checks and I havent had one for two weeks and wasnt due one until next week.

So will update you all laters to let you know!! 

x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh Barbles! I'm glad you got checked, let us know how you got on at your 2nd appointment?

Michelle, you have a gorgeous bump! It sounds like little miss is kicking you in the ribs, or her foot may be stuck. Have a feel and see what it feels like, Jayden got his foot stuck quite alot and I had to push it out lol. And discharge! I was just gonna come in and ask lol. I just went to the toilet and had white discharge. I wasn't thrushy (if that makes sense) but kinda like a lotion? No smell or anything, last time I had that I was 6 weeks away from having Jayden! So here's hoping the same thing happens this time lol.

Aww thanks Natalie, I'm always in here moaning anyway! :haha: xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hope all goes ok this arvo barbles, let us know!! Fingers and toes all crossed!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

And my baby got his morning place at nursery! :happydance: I'm so chuffed, gonna get him kitted out in the nursery uniform, can't wait to tell him! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Awwww well done to Jayden, ive had a little poke around my belly, tried to push her down gently, but now im just lying down cause it doesnt hurt as much! 

Yeh mine is like a lotion too. Not lumpy or anything. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I guess it's normal then! And for some reason I've been VERY windy this afternoon :shrug::shhh: xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Me and my boys (and bump!) at the Gala Day last week. I cannot explain the look on my face so do not ask me about it :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Well done Jayden!!!
My little mad is kicking the bejeeezes out of me...ouch!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls, how are we all doing?

Claire- sorry about the crap you're having to put up with, with your sister. Sometimes, families can just be a huge pain in the arse (and believe me, I'm talking from experience!). On a happier note, yay for the nursery place and your cards are gorgeous :)

Amanda- hope all goes ok for you at the docs.

Samira- I bought the magazine this morning (I have to say P&B is my fave- I'll miss it when bubba is hear and I don't really need to buy it anymore!). You look fabulous and the article is great too!

CeeCee- you're officially full term now!! Can't believe your little one will be here so soon!

Michelle- your bump looks sickeningly gorgeous ;) Mine's looked like a roadmap for a few weeks now!

On the subject of blood pressure, mine was 100/60 on Tuesday. That sounds low, doesn't it? Midwife said it was normal though. Hmm. Other than that, appointment went really well. Boy is still head down, with his back on my right which she said was the right position :) She checked his heartbeat and actually said, "Blimey, I'm going to have to turn this (the doppler) down- he's got a very strong heartbeat, hasn't he?!" - that made me all proud lol. Fundal height was exactly 34 weeks too. I noticed when I looked at my notes after I'd left, that she'd written 'engaged' on the section about baby's position, which she didn't do last time I went although he was head down too. I'm hoping that means things are progressing!

Went to the last NHS Parentcraft class last night and it was all about breastfeeding. Surprisingly, OH handled it much better than me. I came out panicking that I wouldn't be able to do it- it looks and sounds so hard! The midwife did say that she's support our decision on feeding whatever it may be, but I really want to try and breastfeed if I can. Eek!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thank you :) my bump is the only thing thats ever gone right in my life i think haha!!

I wish i had that decision to breast feed or not, i know i should have thought about it before i had my breast reduction, well i did think about it, and my reaction was "i wont be having kids for years, it doesnt matter." 1 year later i conceived lol, i doubt my surgeon was too impressed, you can kind of see the scars if you look close on my bump pic. Anyway i bet if it all runs swimmingly then breast feeding will be brilliant!!! xxxx


----------



## Barbles

BP had gone down to 138/80 when I went there so back to normal (im normally 120/80) so they didnt do anything. The lovely doctor (I have a crush) told me to take it easy and I must have weekly BP checks from now on (which Im supposed to be having anyways :dohh:) and obviously if my swelling gets worse, feel ill etc then ring up. 

So Im going to get sorted for this little one this weekend, just in case it kicks up again or whatever. Not much to do, just wash his clothes, finish hospital bag etc. And getting my pram on Saturday anyways :happydance:

Phoebe has been a little angel all day thank god, now here supping her tomato soup.

OH is working late again!!! Never see him much these days :nope: cant wait for this job to finish so he will go back to 7-5 days again.

havent caught up still but hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## natalie85

michelle i had to have doritos and dip after reading your post!!! yum yum!!!! how is your bump feeling now?
barbles how did u get on at your 2nd appointment??
claire im glad its not just me that moans eh!!! thats fab news jayden got a place!!!


----------



## Barbles

All fine natalie, BP gone down so see the MW again tuesday for another check.

Im such a hormonal cowbag!!!!! I could cry here now all coz I want a kebab :dohh: Im doing my own head in.
OH didnt get in until half 7 tonight and has gone straight out on the house, I asked him what we were doing for tea and said about getting a kebab later when he gets in. He said no and I should sort myself out!! Well no, now I want a kebab.
I even accused him of having another lady on the go who was feeding him up and thats why he is always late and he doesnt want tea!! :blush: I am insane!!! I dont accuse him of having sex, no I accuse him of getting fed by another woman :nope:

I think its high time I had a baby!!! I am truely OVER being pregnant!!

All I do is moan too, sorry ladies 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening!!


----------



## natalie85

hahaha awwww barbles bless u!!! why dont u try going on just eat website and see if any where near u delivers kebabs?
glad you bp all ok!!! :)


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all!!

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok today?

We had our 2nd antenatal class last night, doing all the practical stuff like bathing a nappy changing etc, man was it hot in there though!! I wasnt doing to good, I must have looked awful because everyone kept stoppping and looking at me and fetching me drinks.... it got to the point where I thought I was going to faint and very nearly did, luckily I had a wall to lean on!! My feet and ankles were massive, on fire and uncomfortable and I thought for sure Id be taking a trip to the MW today...but amazingly, I got home, went to bed, had the best night sleep in AGES (still very tired now, but hey ho) and woke up today with normalish feet and ankles and no feeling of 'OMG, catch me!'!! Just hope it stays like this for the day!! 

Next week off! Yey!! 13 more working days after today!! Wahooo!


----------



## MrsGM

morning :)

desp trying to finish some uni work today and over the weekend but so friggin tired!

Hope you have a more normal day MrsKTB

need to look at antenatal classes, bit stuck as with the local NCT ones, the main saturday is when my sisters wedding is :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

KTB its pregnancy and birth magazine!! is so weird seeing myself in a mag lol! 

Waitinforastork thank you!!!! i got it yday and felt relieved at the article although they do change your words round a lot. I did not tell her i cried myself to sleep LOL! and me and chris have only been together 2 years in feb so im sure i wasnt 21 haha! and we were trying for more than 6 months too but im sure they just make it how it would sound best! 

im fine today! chris is off work and so am i so we are having a day in on this rainy day off! and my friend is coming over at 12 with her goooorjus 5 month year old! will be good to see how the dogs react with a baby! esp coz the bitch is coming into season at the mo! 

little bit of a worry but gona keep an eye on it....had a bit of blood on my tissue just now when i went for a pee. me and chris did have some this morning though so im guessingi t might be to do with that as we havent for ageeeeeeees!!!! on top of that got a stinky headache but on the plus side my nursery wardrobe is getting delivered today so means chris can get that up and i can start sorting the mess i have made in the nursery hehe! xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, I thought they might not quote you word for word in that article Samira- still fabulous though :) Lucky Chris this morning haha- I hope everything settles down now and you don't spy any more blood on the loo paper!

Kate- hope you're going to put your feet up next week. Sounds like you need it!

Amanda- hope you're feeling a bit better today. I lost the plot with OH completely last night. He bought a new car and had to ring for cover insurance. There's a message before you get put through to someone saying that you had to tell the operator if you didn't want to have your details used by the insurance company to send offers etc. He forgot to do that and I lost the plot a bit, ranting about how I would have to put up with cold callers ringing our house all day when I'd be trying to get our newborn baby to sleep whilst HE'D be at work and not getting bothered. He looked slightly bewildered and apologised for the rest of the night. I felt like a total cow afterwards. Bloody hormones!

Mrs GM- it can be awkward getting the NCT classes to time right. OH and I had to go to another town for ours as the town where we live, didn't have any classes available until August which is slightly too late lol.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im feeling pants today. Sign for my house tomorrow and move in so i should be excited but im not, my mum just really upset me cause she knows ive invited the FOBs parents over to the new house on Sunday, ive only seen them once when me and FOB were together but have been in regular contact, anyway my Dad lives in portsmouth but is up for the weekend so he wants to take the chance to meet them etc, anyway my mum said "well me and Tim (stepdad) dont want to be involved in that as we dont agree with it, and i just want her to know how low my opinion of her son is" i said it wasnt fair to invite them over to the house then make them feel rubbish for their sons wrong doings, and i want to build a relationship first before i say that. Then my mum went on to say how wrong it is that Ollie (FOB) wont be on the birth cetificate and her and my step dad think its so wrong that he will be 'unknown' on the birth certificate, she made it out like its my fault, but what can i do, he wont go on it. 

I just burst into tears and snapped at her and said nobody has the right to get involved with what i do about Ollie and if anybody gets involved i'll be angry. She thinks she has a right because shes financially helping me with the house move, but i dont think its fair. The way i see it is - he doesnt want to be involved, wont go on the birth certificate etc etc, but this gives me and Tom the chance to bring her up without his shitty crappy influence. Im happy with that. He can fall off the face of the earth for all i care, infact, i'd bloody push him! 

Sorry im just really upset xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw Michelle I'm really sorry. No advice but lots of hugs :hugs:

Claire - as requested on FB I won £50, then £15. Then my mum won £50, then £10z not big winnings but lots of fun! (I'm talking about Bingo guys, I'm a regular) x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww michelle, that's a shitty situation to be in! FOB may not be interested, but if little Esme is gonna have loads of Grandparents that care about her it's certainly not going to do any harm. I'm sorry your mum doesn't see it that way :hugs: Hope it settles down soon.

Ohhh Mrs, think of the baby clothes you can get with that money! I'd love a wee windfall xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh michelle thats awful! i know shes your mum but shes wrong! its not the grandparents fault and they should be involved in their granddaughters life, I think what you are doing is right! 

MrsPOP YAY to bingo! i love bingo havent been in ages!!!! im gona have to get some girls together and go!!! so much fun! or even just go with my mum haha!!! she would love it! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Me again ladies, this is me saying goodbye for a while, im moving out tomorrow and dont plan to get the internet for a month or so. 

I will keep everybody updated on facebook as per usual, if i havnt got you search Michelle Lee Ann Gannon, or here is my blackberry pin is 22500640 if anyone has a blackberry and wants to add me, or my number is 07850548823 if anyone has anything interesting to say drop me a text hehe.

Lots of love to all of you ladies, i will do my best to get online, but i doubt it will be very much xxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh noooo bye michelle!!!!!!!!!!!! il see you on FB though anyway but will miss you on BNB!!!!! 

in a month we might have our babies! how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh nooo! everyone is on maternity and gone quiet hehe! xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Again, not getting hardly ANY time to even catch up or do anything :( But wanted to let you all know I'm thinking of all of you and hope you are all doing well. I might be induced on the 30th because of the gestational diabetes, if my cervix is "favourable" so might be having little one a little bit early. Can't believe I'm 38 weeks on Tuesday.. Hoping she'll come early naturally really .. but as long as she's safe. I've been told NO to waterbirth because of the GD and that i'll need constant monitoring. I Really really hope you're all well, and I can't wait to get internet on the 27th!! Love to you all girlies, missing chatting xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ohhh woowww! another eary induction! Ceecee is this week EEEEEEEEEEEEEK! Thursday isnt it?!!! 

Shame about the no water birth though :(

Im just sat at home watching crap tv on my own! waiting for chris to come back! hes been fishing all day and hes been catching lots so is still there!!!! wish he would hurry up! dinner was ready ages ago but i had to turn it off to wait for him! 

Had a good day car bootin today though :) got lots of stuff for baby to tick off the list of things i need!!! 

hope everyone had a fab weekend!!!!!! x


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies, havent caught up as usual!!

Hope everyone is well and the house moves etc have been ok.

Havent been on for a few days as my anti-virus ran out on the laptop and OH banned me from using the computer lol. been having a nose on my phone but its so much hassle to type on an iphone!!

Seriously reached my fed up point now!! Been having very strong braxton hicks for the last few nights, generally they are coming every 5 minutes and last for around 40 secs (yes I timed them in hope) but they dont hurt, just are sooooooooo tight I cant breathe and they always stop by the time I go to bed so havent bothered ringing the midwives. If they start hurting or whatever I will (as well as jumping for joy) but I know they are not the real thing. Im hoping it means the real thing isnt all that far off, cant handle these for another 5 weeks.
GOt my pram yesterday as well, I LOVE IT!!! Actually had to fight with Phoebe over who was going to push it around the front room first haha :blush: Will add pics tomorrow!

Had a quiet fathers day but still a nice day!!

Hope everyone is ok and had nice days today 

xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello girlies!! 

Sorry for my lack of communication of late - just been manic busy sorting out last minute preparations for mini me's arrival :) Fingers crossed the hospital won't be too busy on thursday morning and I can go in and get induced as planned and everything will go to plan. I'm trying to stay as positive as possible :) My nanny's lucky number was always 21 so I'm hoping that maybe nanny will look down on me and Jess and help us go into labour naturally tomorrow instead!! 

Claire - sorry to hear about you sister. I'm suffering with relative problems too atm!! My sister always has to be the centre of attention and so now its coming close to the birth she's doing everything so can to have all eyes on her. She's even made my parents feel really guilty about coming up to stay with me for a week after the birth!! Then yesterday DH decided to tell me that he's dreading spending a week with my mam as he thinks she bosses him about etc. And then he also dropped the bombshell that his parents are coming up for a week straight after my parents and that they plan on "taking Jess out as often as possible". Am I being unreasonable that I don't want them taking her off all the time?? I mean she's my baby and she'll only be 2 weeks old...I just don't want to have her out of my sight! MIL also pissed me off as when discussing what we were thinkin about wearing for my brother in laws weddin in october she told me "Don't bother buying anything until a week before as you probably won't have lost any weight". Oh and she sent DH a fathers day card and put in it "Jessica is so lucky to have you both as parents - but especially you as you will be the coolest daddy ever!" Now I'm probably being v hormonal here really?? Not sure how she expected me to take that??!! Hormonal pregnant me finds that bloody offensive!! I hope your sister realises she's being a tool hun and if she doesn't then as you say she'll need you first and then realise what she's messed up. Big hugs hun XXX 

Samira - You looked GORGEOUS in the magazine hun I rushed out to get my copy as soon as it came out!! Lol totally your stalker!! xxx

Barbles - hope your BP has gone back to normal or at least gone down a wee bit :hugs: xxx

Kim - Hi hun hows things with you? xxx

Michelle - Hope move in day went all good for you and I'm sorry about your mum upsetting you :hugs: sometimes people really don't know when to keep their opinions to themselves - I believe being this heavily pregnant is a good time for people not to so anything lol xxx 

Rachy - Ooh how exciting that our little ones may be born days apart! I have no idea if my cervix is favourable or not lol hopefully though it will all go to plan on thursday! Have you decided on a name?? xxx

Vicki - Ooh I didn't realise you were part chinese! How cool is that?! We have some exciting exotic ladies on here!! xxx


Good to see some familiar faces coming back in here :) sorry if I've forgotten anybody... I am typing at the speed of light trying to remember everything I needed to say but no doubt I will have forgotten something :blush: 

Me and Dh's hayfever has been really bad so been up since 5am. Had one breakfast when I got up but now absolutely starving again so off to have some more rice krispies!! Yummy!! 

Lots of love to y'all XXX

P.s. forgot to say if anybody wants to keep in touch via facebook too just pm me and we can swap names :) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Oh nooo barbles your little one is teasing you hehe! what pram did you get?!?! 

hiiii ceeceeee! we totally understand.......you will have a baby in your arms this week (EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK) your allowed to be busy! 

My main task this week......pack my hospital bag! im going shopping with my maternity friends to get everything! primark and pound land will be our main destinations!!!

Urgh sooo tired this morning! Chris's friend decided to knock on our door at 6.15 as he was locked out from his house and wondered if his keys were here!!!!!!!!!! he didnt even come here yesterday....obviously had a heavy night GRRR! and then it was impossible for me to get back to sleep! 

Off to work in a minute to train some guy zzzzzzzzzzzzzz! hopefully will be finished by lunch time :( x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Ooh samira that sucks! Why do people do that?! Lol and fingers crossed that you'll be finished by lunch hun. I have a hospital bag for me and one for Jessica lol I never pack light! Going to pick up the last few things tomorrow from boots as I have nearly £30 worth of points to use on my advantage card so nappies, gripe water, cotton wool balls, some milk formula and some other bits and bobs to get and I'm done! Ooh and some more knickers lol My knickers seem to keep disappearing and I have no idea where! 

OMG I weighed myself for the first time in around 6 weeks and I have officially put on 3 stone with this pregnancy!! :( Which means at my current weighht I would have to lose 100 pounds (just over 7 stone) to get to goal weight ... ooh its gonna be a long journey!! xxx


----------



## MrsGM

morning everyone!

so friggin tired :coffee:

at the day job then need to do some uni work, feeling like a right scruff as I've got toothpaste down my (black) top and my maternity skinny jeans have gone mad and so wrinkly round the ankles

soooo badly want to go back to bed :(


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi all,

CeeCee you must be so excited/nervous/everything else! Can't wait to see our first Limbo bump turn into babe. Hope you enjoy your last few days as a couple with Mr Cee before your little tornado arrives!

Samira I bought P&B at the weekend, you look amazing! Was it chilly?! Hope you're pleased with how it turned out.

Barbles get some pram pics on! Hope the BP is better now? 

Michelle - hope the move went well if you manage to read this and that all families returned safely without anyone thumping anyone else!

Kim - if you think the TC Mamas & Papas is good you need to get to the one at Manchester Fort! We went on Saturday, it's biiig, has their entire furniture range out plus basically everything else they sell! I did indeed want to buy everything but fortunately have no patience and couldn't be bothered so we ordered the furniture and left! Saw a nice baby gym I like though. I don't really want the room to be too 'themed' so that pretty much excludes most of the bedding and stuff, am just getting plain sheets in the main - by the time they've been sicked/pooed/weed on I'd struggle to justify it!

Big hurray during our M&P visit was that there was a spontaneous sale on I didn't know about - we were going to get the Summerhouse furniture range as a substitute for the Ocean Dark Oak which was too expensive to justify but with 30% off we got that instead! YESSSS!!! Was so pleased I went to the loo about ten times. Think I might have had a little infection or something as there was the tiniest bit of protein in my sample at the midwife on Friday. Sooo, furniture arrives during my first week on mat leave in about 3 or 4 weeks. Still plenty to do before then. Next job is to order the buggy and the car seat etc but as Mr G was still a bit sweaty after flexing the plastic in M&P I didn't push it this weekend. Well, I tried but he resisted, lol! 

Not much other news except that Baby G has now turned and is head down! They're a good size already, my lungs are somewhere around my ears and I'm really breathless all the time. I also have an uncomfortable ache in my right hip every night in bed which bizarrely gets worse lying on my left side! And the drinks which I organised on Friday went well, haha! I thoroughly enjoyed leaving everyone there at 5.30pm and walking the entire three minutes to my car to go home where I watched Wigan rugby hand out a good thrashing to our dearest rivals!

Better go, busy days at work these days but am enjoying not taking on anything new for a change... Have good days everyone!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello Hello!!! :wave:

Sooorryyyyy I've not been on for ages!! I'm FINALLY on maternity leave!! I was supposed to finish on Wednesday last week but every client I had seemed to want last minute jobs doing before I disappeared so last week was just mentally busy...anyhoo, I've finished now - hoorahhh!!!!

Sooo, I've tried to catch up but as usual I've already forgotten most of what I've read, but here goes!!

Claire - sorry you're having crap from your sister again - just try your best not to let it stress you out, it sounds to me like she is jealous of your lovely polite family!

Barbles - show us your pram !! :happydance:

Samira - you looked AMAZING in the magazine - I had a quick peek whilst in Tescos yesterday and then proudly showed DH squeaking that you are a Limbo Lady!!! He was mildly confused but I felt like I knew a celeb!! \\:D/

Michelle - Awwww we'll miss you hon! Sorry to hear you've been having family politics too - hope the move all goes well and everyone simmers down!

Rachy - we miss you!! Glad everything is going well! Can't believe you are going to be induced too!!!

Vicky - Love your cot!!! I really wanted that one until DH pointed out that it was almost bigger than the little room in the eves we have as a nursey!! hmmm, yeah could be right! It's beautiful though hon - how exciting!!

Ceecee - :friends: eeeeek!!!! I can't believe this is THE week!!! No fair!! I know being induced in no fun but to know we have the same due date but you're going to get your little girl this week makes me SOOO JEALOUS!!! :hissy::blush: I wish I knew when my little one was going to turn up...the idea that I could go overdue makes me want to cry!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!

As for me, not so bad! Happy to be taking it a bit easier at last, though I'm not really very good at taking it easy!! :laundry::hangwashing: Still have horrific Heartburn and getting no sleep due to that, weeing all night and generally being blinkin uncomfortable!! Been having a few BH and getting some pain and odd cervical twinges - I have no idea if it's anything or just how it feels when your 37.5 weeks pregant! :dohh: Baby is VERY low and I really waddle! I'm still going for morning and evening dog walks (very slowly) in an attempt to get her to come out early!! Trying to focus on the positives though, that baby will really be here soon and our lives will change forever so to enjoy and embrace everyday of this last magical stage (ok sorry got quite deep there!!) :blush:

Now ladies....embarrassing wayyyy toooo mucchhhh info question!! I've been having some weird discharge. It's really watery and makes a big wet patch on my knickers (sorry euuuu!) I still have a bit of white creamy stuff (double euuuuu!!!!) but this watery stuff is odd. Had it now for about a week, is it normal???? help!!!! Anyone else got it or just me?? It doesn;t smell or anything gross and I have no discomfort - just thought I'd ask!

Big hugs to all of you,

Heather xxxxxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi Hopeful heath!! I don't think any question is tmi with us lot lol and in answer to your question yes I've had it and thought it was my waters leaking so toddled (or should that be waddled) off to hospital. Long story short it wasn't my waters just discharge and its perfectly normal at this stage apparently :) xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> Hi Hopeful heath!! I don't think any question is tmi with us lot lol and in answer to your question yes I've had it and thought it was my waters leaking so toddled (or should that be waddled) off to hospital. Long story short it wasn't my waters just discharge and its perfectly normal at this stage apparently :) xxx

Arhhh brilliant! Thanks Ceecee - I wondered the same about my waters!! This stage of pregnancy is just like the 'two week wait' with symptom spotting!!! well glad it's not just me!! :)


----------



## Barbles

Here is my lush pram. Its a Mamas and Papas Zoom and I love it soooo much. Its so easy to push and fold etc and I cant wait to have a baby to put in it. And yes in one of the pics it is Woody and Jessie from Toy Story in the car seat haha

Having an easy day with Phoebe, my feet are horribly swollen and not going down at night, Im getting pains here and there and I keep getting a pain right through my cervix. We are set up with sweets, a can of coke, comfy clothes, the duvet and lots of films, most of them Disney, IDEAL!!!

I keep getting my hopes up that all these pains mean something may kick off in the next couple of weeks, Im so jealous of you CeeCee that your little baby is on the way soon (me=horrible jealous cow bag)

Not sure about the BP either ladies, got the midwife tomorrow so will see then and doing my birth plan. I got a list of questions as long as my arm to ask her. TBH Im sure it is gonna be up still and Im gonna end up in the DAU at least once before baby comes.

Sorry to keep moaning all the time lol.

Glad everyone else seems to be ok and just suffering the same moans and groans as me.

CeeCee, 3 stone isnt that bad, I have put on about 2 so far which I am over the moon with specially as baby is at least 6lbs of it so far but Ive got about 7 stone to lose too once Jacob is here. I refuse to be the fat mummy at the school gate, we can do it though xx
 



Attached Files:







20 june 2011 012.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3









20 june 2011 014.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 3









20 june 2011 015.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









20 june 2011 016.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hopeful heath - lol tell me about it every twinge I get I wait to see if its labour or not lol. Usually its just wind ha ha!! Knowing me though I won't recognise the fact I'm actually in labour when I am!! xxx

Barbles - Awww your pram is gorgeous!! Sorry to hear about your BP and swollen fett sweetie, wish I had some amazing advice that would help but I don't as amazing advice isn't really my forte! And you are not a jealous cow bag hun, if I'm honest I'm starting to get a little apprehensive about this whole induction thing! I can't wait to meet my little princess but at the same time I'm nervous about the induction process itself and whether its going to work or not. In one way I would love another week just to chill out but I know in reality I just want to have my baby girl in my arms and cuddling her so bring on the pain I guess lol xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hopefulheath said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hopeful heath!! I don't think any question is tmi with us lot lol and in answer to your question yes I've had it and thought it was my waters leaking so toddled (or should that be waddled) off to hospital. Long story short it wasn't my waters just discharge and its perfectly normal at this stage apparently :) xxx
> 
> Arhhh brilliant! Thanks Ceecee - I wondered the same about my waters!! This stage of pregnancy is just like the 'two week wait' with symptom spotting!!! well glad it's not just me!! :)Click to expand...

Tee hee just noticed our babies are watermelons lol how cute is that??!! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Quick one as supposed to be reviewing the biggest, most boring and complicated spreadsheet I've ever seen but I too have had loads of this watery discharge stuff in the last few days, it's terrible today in particular! I'm not as far along as you ladies but that doesn't seem to matter! Just one of those things, my friend warned me that she had a lot towards the end. Going to get some lovely pantyliners from Tescos on the way home to avoid any embarrassing wet patches on my work dresses.

Oh yeah - I was looking for the second week running for nappy bags in Tescos. Asked a woman where they were and she pointed to an empty bit of shelf - apparently they've been waiting for them to come in for FOUR WEEKS and still no sign of them! Wigan has some sort of nappy bag shortage! I live in a weird place.

Love the pram Barbles, that's really cute! We're getting the Quinny Buzz 3 (and the extra bit to make it a 4) in Rebel Red if we ever get our asses in gear. If not, it'll have to make do with the BabaSling until it's about 3!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Watermelons!!! I know!!! Eeeek, don't much fancy pushing one of those out my foof - I guess I should be grateful it's not a pineapple! Ouch!!! :)

Aww sorry about your swelling barbles, feet up and Disney films sounds like the way forward!

Anyone else tooooo hot???? I'm blinking baking today! Good for drying washing, bad for me!!

Weight gain, urghhhh don't even talk to me about it! I lost loads of weight a couple of years ago by doing lighterlife and kept it off for a couple of years before I got pregnant...I even suffered an eating disorder for a couple of years :cry:. Now i'm 4 STONE heavier - it's made me cry and be depressed so many times as I haven't even overdone the food during this pregnancy, I eat really healthily :shrug: as I want to the best I can for baby. I know I have a lot of water retention but still! I'll be doing my best to get the weight off as soon as she's here...bring on the breast feeding and 500cals burnt a day - whoop!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Vicky - OH MY GOD I had EXACTLY the same yesterday - went to Tescos to buy nappy bags and couldn't find them anywhere, so asked lady and same thing, she pointed to an empty bit of shelf!! how strange!!! Where are all the nappy bags???? !!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Vicky - OH MY GOD I had EXACTLY the same yesterday - went to Tescos to buy nappy bags and couldn't find them anywhere, so asked lady and same thing, she pointed to an empty bit of shelf!! how strange!!! Where are all the nappy bags???? !!

Glad I'm not alone with the discharge!! Teehee, thanks ladies!!! 

Lush pram barbles!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Vicky - OH MY GOD I had EXACTLY the same yesterday - went to Tescos to buy nappy bags and couldn't find them anywhere, so asked lady and same thing, she pointed to an empty bit of shelf!! how strange!!! Where are all the nappy bags???? !!

Glad I'm not alone with the discharge!! Teehee, thanks ladies!!! 

Lush pram barbles!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Ohhh sorry - not sure why that posted 3 times!!! Weird!!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG nappy bags !! I forgot them on my shopping list!! Must get some tomorrow! Thanks for the memo ladies!! xxx


----------



## Barbles

No nappy bags in Cornwall either ladies, I was looking for them the other day too!! Didnt even have the expensive ones in there (I always used the Tesco Value ones, I refuse to pay for perfumy bags to put shitty nappies in lol) We will have to raid Asda or Boots for them lol.
Well just put a massive load of baby stuff in the wash, best get my ass in gear!! I thought I was almost done but now have a list the size of my arm of things to do, firstly get my camera fixed!!!!
Anyones else foof swollen? Mine is HUMUGOUS!!! I just looked in the mirror, it shocked me to be honest!!! And Im constantly wet too!!
x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hmmm can't see my foof but I'll look in the mirror next time I'm upstairs! Hehe


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning! :flower:
Haaa, sorry Barbles, tried to check on foof but even in the mirror it's hard to see as my bump is soooo low!!! It feels bigger than it was but maybe I am just fatter! Sorry I am no help!

So... I'm definitely having a Cancerian baby now (if she'd come yesterday then she'd have been Gemini) I'm a Cancerian, we're the best! hehe xxx

Still too hot, hurumpppphhhh, it's really humid here today! Feeling much the same today, the odd twinge but nothing significant. DH told me I was doing an amazing job this morning, arhhhh, it's lovely to be told that :D.

No more news from me for today - how are you all feeling?

Heather x


----------



## MrsPOP

Im a Cancerian too Heather, my birthday is a week tomorrow! Im soooooo hoping Alice comes then :) I really wanted her to hang on until she could be a fellow 'narky bitch with a short fuse' as my mum calls me....like she can talk! :rofl: When's you're birthday?

Im not good. FFS, everytime I update something crap is going on! Been up since 4am because had a couple of drug dealing scals round by mine threaten to kill me because I wanted to get past their druggie car blocking the road.


----------



## Barbles

OMG, are you ok? Did you call the police or anything? Fucking scum threatening a heavily pregnant lady (or anyone for that matter).

Well I had another look in the mirror and I have also for the first time in my life have got a pile!!! Its only small and doesnt hurt but I was gutted lol. As well as my huge foof, it aint pretty down there. Maybe OH had the right idea when he said we should give up the sex until baby is here lol its a scary sight.

So went MW today, went through my birth plan, all straight forward. BP was ok and urine was ok. Im measuring dates (36cm) but she thinks I have a long baby and he will be 9lbs odd or upwards. He has started to engage too and here is the best bit, She offered me a sweep at 38 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: so hopefully my little Jacob Roy will be on his way in three weeks time!!!!!
She also told me to finish my bag and make sure Im ready by the end of this week for him!! Which I should be.
So im feeling happier than I have for a good couple of weeks, I can see light at the end of the tunnel lol, I just hope this sweep works!! 

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Mrs Pop - we're Birthday Buddies!!! hehe - I'm 29th June too!!! How weird that my due date is the day before yours and our birthdays are on the same day - freaky!! I am the ancient member of this group though...I'm going to be 35! Funny, I've always been the youngest in every group of friends etc my whole life and on here I'm the old bird! 

Can't believe that about the druggies - hell I'd be terrified - utter *******s!

Barbles - sorry to hear about your pile hon - I don't really know what they are or what they look like really but I have heard they are sore - poor you! great news on the sweep though!! I have my next midwife appointment on Thursday at 38 weeks +1 day and I'm hoping she'll check my cervix to see if there's anything exciting going on - though I'm not very good at asking for stuff, tend to just go with the flow...hmmm!

XXX


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi everyone,

Firstly I am fistpumping in delight that I'm no longer the oldest, thanks Hopefulheath! Yes, what has happened to Tescos' nappy bags?! I was going to get the Value ones too Barbles, my mate said she discovered they were bargainous and also no point buying anything more when it is literally something to put a stinky nappy in! Must be a national shortage, am going to have to drag myself to Sainsburys if this doesn't sort itself out in the next few weeks!

MrsPop you don't half have the worst luck of everyone! I went to uni in Liverpool and we basically lived in the drug dealing centre of the city - amazingly though it felt quite safe because of all the 'protection' around there! Hope you gave them some of your pregnancy hormones, I mean how dare you want to get past their car?!

Good news from the midwife Barbles, not long to go for you now by the sounds of things! When I think about how much we have still to do, this sort of news is the worst possible scenario for me at the moment!! I am actively NOT trying to get baby engaged, keep slouching in seats etc.

Well our fitted wardrobes are being done at the moment, they did quite a lot yesterday and they look ace! Going to choose carpet and get that sorted out at the weekend so we can move ourselves back in, we're currently sleeping in the spare bed which is tiny compared to our normal bed and neither of us is getting any rest! It's a nightmare, I'm sleeping badly enough as it is. Once the wardrobes are done we can make a start (finally!) on the nursery which is exciting although it's going to be pretty bare until they've arrived! They won't be sleeping in there for a while so we're just doing the bare bones and getting the furniture in and then we can get curtains and other bits and bobs once we know what we've got. 

Have spent lunchtime perusing the Cath Kidston website for various peoples' birthday presents - I'm stockpiling presents so I don't have to think about them when I have a newborn which is very organised of me (but really I just like buying presents for people!). It would obv. help if I was more organised when it came to my own child's birthday!


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG, my workmate just came back from shopping and she bumped into Lauren from Glee in French Connection! And spoke to her! I am dying inside, I had the opportunity to go out but couldn't be bothered! GUTTED!

Hurray though, going to see them all live tomorrow (admittedly with the same workmate who just met Lauren in FC!)!


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG, my workmate just came back from shopping and she bumped into Lauren from Glee in French Connection! And spoke to her! I am dying inside, I had the opportunity to go out but couldn't be bothered! GUTTED!

Hurray though, going to see them all live tomorrow (admittedly with the same workmate who just met Lauren in FC!)!


----------



## MrsPOP

Vicki - tell me about it. I honestly think I must have been some evil dictator in a past life the amount of crap Ive had going on this pregnancy! And ZOMG your friend bumped into Lauren Zises? Im sooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!

Heather - Yay for birthday buddies! We have the best birthday ever! I will be 28. Wouldnt it be so funny if we both gave birth on that date? Heehee! Totally feasible, I was due 9th July and got bored so decided to come 2 weeks early!

Barbles - sorry about the pile chuck. Hopefully it will stay small and not bother you too much. Make sure you drink plenty of water and dont let yourself get constipated. My foof too is disgusting. I trimmed t'other week and got the shock of my life, it was so swollen and almost purple!!!!!!!

Ive not gone to the Police yet, Im going later with my mum. Ive found out who the guy was who made the threat, he actually said he was going to kill me because he knew where I lived. Little sh*tbag!!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone :) Sorry I've not been on here for a few days- had a few house dramas to deal with!

Michelle and Rachy- miss you both around here. Hope you're both doing ok (presuming that you might be able to see this post somehow!?).

Laura- that must have been really scary for you :( I hope it's not stressing you out too much. Scumbags.

Heather- I've had the same watery discharge too. Was getting paranoid that I had no bladder control!

CeeCee- you're going to have your bubba in your arms SO soon!! I am far too excited for you lol.

Vicki- sounds like you got a great bargain with your furniture :) I feel a trip to Manchester Fort coming on lol. Glad the drinks all went well. How annoying you missed Lauren though :( Bet you're looking forward to seeing Glee tomorrow though.

Amanda- how exciting that they're going to do a 38 week sweep for you. Sounds like you've got to a point where you'll be needing it! You have my sympathy about the pile. Sounds ouchie :(

How is everyone else doing?

Well, I've had quite a few days of it. On Saturday evening, we noticed a drip coming through our ceiling through a very fine crack. It got worse and worse until this morning, when I came downstairs to find half of the ceiling on the floor :( What a nightmare! So, we've had to get a plumber to come out and fix the leak (turned out to be the bathroom sink) as well as a builder to come and see when he can fix the ceiling (will be Monday because it needs time to dry out but he can't fix the hole, so the entire ceiling has to be rebuilt and plastered). All this has been going on in the middle of having the decorators in the house, starting baby's room who are also going to have to come back at the end of the week to redecorate our entire kitchen :( 
On top of that this morning, I rang Mamas and Papas to get the furniture delivered next week (the carpet will be going down in baby's room on Monday). The woman on the phone told me that my wardrobe and dresser/changer was out of stock for 6 weeks!! I asked how it was possible that it was out of stock as when we bought it 7 weeks ago, it was in stock and we were told our name would be put on our items in the warehouse and we could have it delivered anytime. She said she had no idea. I was on the verge of tears at this point, seriously! She went off to have a word with the manager and warehouse and somehow, they 'miraculously' found our furniture in the warehouse. I hope it hasn't just been taken off some other family :( Anyway, it's all being delivered and put together on Thursday so it's safe to say, I've got my hands full here for the next 10 days or so!

We've got our hospital visit tomorrow evening so I'm quite excited about that. Anything to get me out of the house and take my mind off ceilings, walls, floors and furniture (oh, and we've got a guy coming next week to sort out our fence, guttering and driveway). Who said maternity leave was meant to be relaxing!?


----------



## CeeCee2010

Crikey ladies !! I leave you alone for 24 hours and you start hanging out with drug dealers, stealing furniture, demolishing ceilings, gaining piles.... On a serious note I hope you're all ok and I'm sending massive pregnant hugs to you all XXXXX 

On a nappy bag note I bought 100 bags for 50p in boots yesterday :) perhaps it may be worth a try looking for them there? :) 

Well I've been up since 5.30am just can't seem to sleep properly due to frequent peeing and feeling like my knees and hips are on fire if I stay in one position too long. Lol I think its my body getting prepared for not getting much sleep when Jessica arrives. So I've been on a mission this morning :) sterilised all of Jess's bottles, dummies etc and double checked my hospital bags and I believe I'm ready to rock and roll. Just have to hope the hospital aren't too busy tomorrow morning when we call them at 8am! I'm getting DH to call them as I'll cry if they say we can't go in lol and that would sooooo not be dignified. 

What is everybody up to today?? Once my DH gets up we are going to book to Waterstones as I have a book voucher and thought a good book would come in handy during the induction process lol. Then we are popping into his work to try and hunt down my sisters ex-husband lol. My DH is in the army and so was my sisters ex but he left when they got married. Well since then he's rejoined and is still claiming he can't afford to pay any of the loans of that they took out together and now the debt collection company are chasing my sister to pay off the full amount which she can't afford. She can't afford monthly repayments never mind the whole £17000!! So as DH is in the army he's going to phone up my sisters ex's regiment and get his boss to have a word. We know he' recently inherited quite a bit of money as his father died about 4 months ago so I would like to see him argue his way out of paying but he probably will because he's a sneaky *******. Anywho I am waffling because I'm mad but slightly excited as I like detective work!! DH always said I should be a copper lol 

Anywho, I hope everybody is well and happy 

lots of love xxxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning!!!

Sorry to hear about your ceiling waitingforastalk - what a nightmare! But glad you got your furniture sorted - I hate it when that type of thing happens so I'm really glad they managed to 'find' you your furniture!

Thanks for the tip off on the nappy bags CeeCee - I'll be heading for boots! Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you - eeeek, so exciting! And good luck with your detective skills! 

Well I'm 38 weeks today - and already getting bored of people asking if anything's happening yet! DO I LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS HAPPENING?? Arghhh! - well that's what I'd like to say but I just smile politely and say I'm still 2 week from my due date but any time now! Phhhhhhpppp - actually I think I'm just frustrated, I really want my little girl now!!! I'm ready, I'm sick of the pain and discomfort, feeling sticky and hot and I just want our baby already!!! And then I get flashes of THIS IS HUGE - I mean, we're having a child - from now on it wont be just me and Jonathan but a child too - I can't quite get my head around it (I know I should be used to it by now...but it's just so HUGE!)

Here's hoping baby comes soon! 

Hope you're all doing well today x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello ladies, not sure if this will work as I'm on my phone, but I couldn't stay away for too long. Ceecee is tomorrow the big day? Oh my god that's so scary but exciting at the same time!

I've moved in now, but not unpacked properly, downstairs is done but I havnt done my room or babies room, going to make a start on it today. Its not too soon to put crib bedding on is it? I just want things in the right place cause I feel like I'm hiding it!

Its a bit lonely living on my own :( xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hopefulheath said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ceiling waitingforastalk - what a nightmare! But glad you got your furniture sorted - I hate it when that type of thing happens so I'm really glad they managed to 'find' you your furniture!
> 
> Thanks for the tip off on the nappy bags CeeCee - I'll be heading for boots! Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you - eeeek, so exciting! And good luck with your detective skills!
> 
> Well I'm 38 weeks today - and already getting bored of people asking if anything's happening yet! DO I LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS HAPPENING?? Arghhh! - well that's what I'd like to say but I just smile politely and say I'm still 2 week from my due date but any time now! Phhhhhhpppp - actually I think I'm just frustrated, I really want my little girl now!!! I'm ready, I'm sick of the pain and discomfort, feeling sticky and hot and I just want our baby already!!! And then I get flashes of THIS IS HUGE - I mean, we're having a child - from now on it wont be just me and Jonathan but a child too - I can't quite get my head around it (I know I should be used to it by now...but it's just so HUGE!)
> 
> Here's hoping baby comes soon!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well today x

Lol I know what you mean!! I've had 4 texts this morning already asking if I've popped yet lol I dread to think the amount I'll get tomorrow ha ha !! Are you on facebook Hopeful heath as would be good to stay in touch with you via fb too? If you don't want to thats no problem :) xxx



xxMichellexx said:


> Hello ladies, not sure if this will work as I'm on my phone, but I couldn't stay away for too long. Ceecee is tomorrow the big day? Oh my god that's so scary but exciting at the same time!
> 
> I've moved in now, but not unpacked properly, downstairs is done but I havnt done my room or babies room, going to make a start on it today. Its not too soon to put crib bedding on is it? I just want things in the right place cause I feel like I'm hiding it!
> 
> Its a bit lonely living on my own :( xxx

Hey hun, glad you've moved in ok :) and remember you're not going to be living on your own for long as baby Esme will be here before you know it. You could put your crib bedding on but I'm saving that job til I get home from hospital as I'm worried it'll get a little dusty otherwise. Tomorrow is hopefully the day, got to phone the hospital at 8am to see if I can definitely go in and if I can well... in the words of Pink lets get the party started!! :) Make sure you don't do too much lifting and what not hun - take it easy!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Will do, toms coming over tonight, I'll put the crib up and the mattress but leave all the covers off. Its a nice feeling being lonely though because its making me want the baby here and stuff, and it makes it sink in more that its happening, not that I don't want it to happen, but as it was unplanned its taken some getting used to.

My mum keeps bringing me round leftover dinners lol, she's still looking after me. 

Before I had my breast reduction I had to ring up the hospital and oh my god was it nerve wracking, and when they said I could go in I just went 'oh shit' lol xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Argh, busy busy but just to say:

Michelle: Glad you've emerged alive from the move and you can enjoy your little spot of nesting. I know when my friend was expecting her unplanned daughter she was also in a state of shock in the latter stages but now we all (especially my friend) genuinely don't know what life was like pre-baby! It's the nicest surprise you'll ever have.

CeeCee: Good luck! That's all there is to say! Apart from thanks for the nappy bag tip, lol! Can't wait to hear how you get on and with PLENTY of pictures.

Kim: Your post re. ceilings/decorating basically sums up my life! And it's awful! Hope everything gets itself sorted out and on the plus side at least you've started the baby's room - ours is still full of junk from the other rooms we've had to do first! Should be starting v. shortly though but we've had to prioritise our own room, we can no longer cope with sleeping in the mere double bed of the spare room and need our king size back!! The fitted wardrobes look AMAZING though.

Hopeful: Yes, I know with the whole IT'S HUGE thing! I've been looking forward to becoming a mum but my God I'm terrified. My little life will never be the same! Argh! Hopefully it's normal to have The Fear at this stage!

Me news: Have ordered the buggy and car seat today! We're getting the Quinny Buzz in red with all the accompanying bits and the Pebble car seat. Also getting the fork for the front wheel so that I don't tip my child out into a road. Should get it in a week or so. So we now have furniture AND buggy on order - how organised!! Ha!

And now must go and get changed - GLEE LIVE TONIGHT!!!! Massively excited about this! Just need to decide which one to scream for - Finn or Puck? Oh and Lauren of course, haha!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> Lol I know what you mean!! I've had 4 texts this morning already asking if I've popped yet lol I dread to think the amount I'll get tomorrow ha ha !! Are you on facebook Hopeful heath as would be good to stay in touch with you via fb too? If you don't want to thats no problem :) xxx

Yeah definitely - add me - Heather Elvidge :) and any other limbo ladies, feel free to add me :flower:

Nice to see you pop on Michelle - glad your move went well and don't worry you'll get used to having your own space and you'll love it when Esme comes along to share it with you - and if you get lonely we're all here too!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Vicki_g said:


> Argh, busy busy but just to say:
> Hopeful: Yes, I know with the whole IT'S HUGE thing! I've been looking forward to becoming a mum but my God I'm terrified. My little life will never be the same! Argh! Hopefully it's normal to have The Fear at this stage!
> 
> Me news: Have ordered the buggy and car seat today! We're getting the Quinny Buzz in red with all the accompanying bits and the Pebble car seat. Also getting the fork for the front wheel so that I don't tip my child out into a road. Should get it in a week or so. So we now have furniture AND buggy on order - how organised!! Ha!
> 
> And now must go and get changed - GLEE LIVE TONIGHT!!!! Massively excited about this! Just need to decide which one to scream for - Finn or Puck? Oh and Lauren of course, haha!

Glad it's not just me!! hehe - congrats on your buggy - so exciting! and enjoy Glee tonight - not jealous at all - much!!! :blush:


----------



## Barbles

Completely jealous fit over here Vicky, give Puck a scream for me!! I was supposed to be going to see Take That next week but obviously cant now. So look out for major sulk on the way next week. And exciting on the pram.
Hope your ok Michelle, I feel lonely sometimes too and I live with my man lol he works soooo much that I hardly see him, cant wait for baby to come so I can actually spend some time with him too.
Ill add you on FB Heather.

Well today is the same as everyday, Im hugely sore, swollen and miserable haha. spent most of the day on the sofa though I dont know why I bother as my ankles never go down. Packed my bag so its completely done as is Jacobs (just need some cotton wall balls). Also got my moses basket matress so Im now ready to have a baby, Ive just gotta set it all up.
My daughter is being an angel and Im being a grumpy old mum who cant do anything with her so feeling guilty about that too today. Getting her a Baby Annabel doll this week for when Jacob arrives so she has a new 'baby' too.

Im hoping Phoebe goes down easy tonight, OH is working AGAIN until at least 10 so Im hoping to while away the evening in the bath with a cup of tea and Edward Cullen.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Oh and CeeCee is having a baby tomorrow!!! OMG!!!! Good luck hun if you see this but I shall also wish you luck on FB, of course in a non jealous fashion lol xx

A nice picture of my feet, this is after they had gone down a bit lol
 



Attached Files:







20 june 2011 001.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CeeCee2010

OMG barbles - your poor feet!! Well fingers crossed that the hospital says we can go in tomorrow and that the induction works and then fingers crossed I get to meet my baby tomorrow!! Whoop Whoop! Will put updates on facebook where possible!! xxx

Vicki - thanks for the good luck hun :) Will keep y'all posted and add piccies as soon as I can XXX 

Heather - Is your middle name Marie...?? I think I've found you but wanted to double check before I added you as stalkers don't go down well on facebook ha ha xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh CeeCee, just think- in 12 hours, you might be getting ready to be induced!! So exciting and like Amanda, I'm not at all jealous- honest ;) Seriously, I hope it all goes well for you and I'll be on the edge of my seat, waiting for updates!

Michelle- let the nesting begin!! I can't WAIT to start getting everything arranged in baby's room. It's actually quite sad how excited I am!!

Amanda- your poor feet :( On the major plus side, your nails look so pretty and totally put mine to shame!!

Heather- I'll be adding you on Facebook too, if that's ok? :) Funnily enough, I had a sudden realisation day today. I panicked slightly, but kept it all in because I didn't want to freak out my OH lol.

Vicki- Happy Glee Day! I actually know someone else going tonight so I'm doubly jealous now lol. Yay for your buggy and car seat being ordered :) We still haven't got our car seats actually- we really need to get on that next week! As for baby's room- if it makes you feel better, we were still clearing junk out of it on Saturday, and the decorator started on Monday! Nothing like leaving things until the last minute ;)

Well, we went on the tour of the labour unit at our hospital today. It was strangely quiet when we were there. Out of 8 delivery rooms (and 2 family rooms), only 2 were occupied! I'm hoping it might be like that when I'm there, but sure I won't be that lucky! We were shown around the room with the birthing pool which looked pretty cool, but I'm still not sure how I feel about it. I think I'll see when I'm in labour!


----------



## MrsGM

evening everyone!

third tri already, eek!

trying to finish some uni work but hubs is really annoying me & after a stressful day :grr:


----------



## MrsPOP

Heather can I add you? And anyone else of course I don't already have :)

CeeCee best of luck for tomorrow!!!!! Hope the hospital isn't too busy when you phone.

Michelle I'm glad the move went well Hun :hugs:

vicki I'm so jealous of Glee Live!!!!!

Barbles - your feet are well skinny compared to mine!

Waitingforastork - I had my hospital tour too but didn't get to see the pool :(


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi MrsPOP you can add me if you like :) I'm friends with Michelle, Kim, Amanda, Samira and Claire so if you want to please add me too :) xxx

Waiting for hospital to answer their bloody phone... so nervous/excited I feel sick! Just want to know if I can go in or not!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee2010 said:


> Heather - Is your middle name Marie...?? I think I've found you but wanted to double check before I added you as stalkers don't go down well on facebook ha ha xxx

Yep that's me! :thumbup: feel free to add me anyone - just got your friend request Amanda - thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning Ladies!

Firstly Ceecee - are you here or have you gone in??? How exciting, fingers crossed for you lovely!!!! And happy happy Induction day!!! :happydance:

Amanda - your poor feet!!! I have really swollen legs but my feet are ok (weird I know!) if I wear ugg boots (when it was cooler!) then my legs swell through the day until they bulge over the tops by evening - oooooh soooo pretty!!!! When did pregnancy get so glamorous??

Waitingforastork - course you can add me on facebook hon :flower:. Glad your hospital tour went well - my hosp won't give tours anymore so I'm super jealous. It would be nice just to get an idea of surroundings before the big day but hey ho! I'm intending to have a water birth if everything goes to plan so I'll keep you posted on that one!

Vicky - come on then, how was GLEE!!!???!!! 

Mrs GM - welcome to 3rd tri hon, hope your husband annoys you less today!

Mrs Pop - course you can add me to facebook, add away :thumbup:

I have my 38 week appointment with the midwife today, my usual lady is on holiday so I hope I get a nice replacement :shrug: - I'd love her to say I have some progression but who knows! Come on baby cheeks, I want a glass of vino!!!

Hope you're all having a good day x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi all! How is everyone? 

Ive had a pooey week, me and chris have been having a hard time which is horrible as we have never had arguments before&#8230;.:S , I think it has suddenly sunk in that our lives are about to change and he has been quite different and distant. Hes usually so caring and loving and now I feel like hes a thousand miles away. And hes been acting irresponsible too, he went fishing on Sunday and got drunk, n then drove home! I obviously showed I was angry coz we have a baby on the way&#8230;what if he hurt himself&#8230;.or what if I went into labour&#8230;..how is he meant to take me to the hospital! And I think he thinks now im on maternity im gona be super woman cleaning the house and getting everything sorted in 1 day! Hes done the so what have you done all day&#8230;why couldn&#8217;t you of done this your at home all day&#8230;..correction&#8230;I still work from home that takes up half my day&#8230;I am meant to sit back and relax&#8230;which I do in the morning! Argh he just peed me off. So weve had the barney now and also the long chat about everything but we were still distant last night and I didn&#8217;t get a single wink of sleep. And he has sent me a long text this morning apologising saying he hates being like this and that he loves me and hayden more than anything in the world, hes just finding it hard to understand everything. So its not just us that go though the emotions ladies lol! Were gona go out for dinner this weekend to have some us time! 

And then its my baby shower Sunday eeeeek! 

Got my friends coming over at 11 to pack my maternity bag and then just chill out in front of the tv (one is on maternity and one has a gorjus 5 month old!) so we just talk babies all avvo haha! And then its my 36 week MW apt at 3pm where ive got to take my birth plan!!!! 

Thank you all about the mag :D its still weird being in a magazine haha! 

OMG BABRBLES YOUR FEET!!!! Im sorry but I did laugh but its not a laughing matter!! They are humungous! I thought my best friends feet were bad! Shes had water retention real bad in her hands n feet but not like yours you poor thing!!!!!!!! 

MrsPOP do I have you on FB! Im useless at knowing who everyone is on my FB until I put 2 n 2 together with status;s and similar posts on bnb haha! Add me its samira magrabi &#8211; and anyone else limbo :) heather just added you too! Yay more fb friends! 

Ceecee did yoiu go in!!!!!!!! its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first limbo baby eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## emily86

Hi ladies, 
hope everyones doing well, i'm feeling o.k at the moment, just abit tired but probably feel the best I have for a long while!
At my last midwife appointment she said baby was back to back, so I should work on getting her turned round, on all fours for a while every day apparantly!
My OH is going to think thats an offer if he walks in and see's me doing that haha xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yes ceecee, have u gone in, the suspense is killing me I may just wet myself!

Oh samira, in my pregnancy book it says how couples will tend to argue during the latter stages because of the stress. I was horrible to tom on saturday as he was helping me move but got here at 11 not half 10, I told him he was really selfish etc etc, I felt guilty after lol. Then on sunday I started crying to him, and I don't really cry so he gave me a big long hug whilst I sobbed and when I pulled back he was crying too, said he didn't like seeing me cry and he was scared too, it felt so much better to get it all out, so if u don't feel uve said all u want to say to him then say some more, you will feel better.

Your poorly feet hun :( how long have they been like that for? 

I'm putting my moses basket downstairs today, still in a plastic sheet but I want to get used to baby things around the house, putting the sterliser in the kitchen but still in the box etc xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Oh Barbles, your poor feet! Keep them up and wrapped in ice bags or something! Also no idea how you get your toes so nice though. 

Samira: It's a big change for all of us and I know Chris will be fine, perhaps he is just worried/nervous - I worry that Mr G isn't all that excited but I know inside he really is, he just doesn't show it all that much. I think we're both just terrified about what is about to happen!

I am happy to report that Glee was brill-i-ant and I now need to ramble about it!!! It was the campest night ever!! Puck and Finn were obviously hot (difficult to choose between them although Finn is probably more my type), I LOVED that Artie did Safety Dance so he got to dance too and OMG I love Kurt bless him! I just wanted to take him home and look after him like his mother! What a poppet. He was great and did his dance routine to Single Ladies. I think Kurt was my favourite. Mercedes' voice is astonishing live, Rachel was obviously good but I thought Mercedes outshone her vocally. And as for Brittany S. Pierce, she is hilarious. Sue Sylvester and Mr Schue were on the big screen doing some interlude bits so at least we got a nice look at Matthew Morrison's face for a bit. Favourite probably Don't Stop Believing because it has to be but frankly they were all ace. Loved it! Ooh, not forgetting Blaine and the Warblers! They wore their blazers and everything! haha! To get the audience into a frenzy a bunch of Cheerios came out before they started and handed out 'Sue's Barf Bags', lol. There was a minor disaster as the start was delayed though because the MEN Arena's main lights wouldn't go out, haha! They had to be turned off individually by some men going up into the roof. The only light left on when Glee started was obviously the advertising board for my firm, tut.

Have good days all, better go and do some work now and stop mooning around thinking about Glee (and the pizza I'm having with my dad at lunchtime).


----------



## SamiraNChris

hehe emily that made me laf! i think my OH would be the same if he found me rocking on the floor with my butt in the air!! hes probs like a dog on heat at the mo how ive deprived him! my horn has totally gone! im sure it will come back in 2 weeks when i want this baby out haha! 


I think thats the key michelle - we were both honest with eachother about how we were feeling and it was better! we just need to have some time alone now and cuddle! we didnt cuddle in bed at all last night, it was horrible! so my mind was on overdrive al night n didnt shut down :( 


awww yay to glee! i downloaded series 1 and 2 the other day so its ready and waiting for me to watch! how many series are there?! xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh you need to get it all off your chest it will be so much better! Everything is probably all about the baby at the minute you probably forget to have some you and him time. And a cuddle always works wonders. I havnt got the 'horn' I still managed it last night tho, and I was on top, was definitely exhausted after lol. I'm shocked tom still wants to have sex with me! Xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Well... I'm still at home :( Rang the hospital at 8 and they said ring back at 8.30... took us til 8.50 to actually get through and then they said they had no beds available and that there were too many women in already. She said that if I could go in today she would ring before 3pm and if not to ring her at 3pm and see what the status is then. Disappointed and gutted really. I hardly slept last night with the excitement and its like waking up on Christmas Day to find Santa didn't get his ass down the chimney and all you have is coal lol. I've pretty much accepted the fact that I probably won't be going in today which sounds very negative and defeatist but I'm just trying to be realistic. 

Had a good cry about it this morning and I think I'm calm now :) so much for induction day eh?! DH went nuts at the woman on the phone at 8am first as she said "There's more important inductions before your wives induction." to which DH responded "How would you know as you haven't even asked her name yet?" Lol he's so good when he has a bee in his bonnet!! 

As soon as I'm headed to the hospital though I shall notify y'all through some medium or another :) Although the backlog of women is apparently due to inductions that haven't progressed from yesterday so part of me is now dreading the induction process even more!! 

Anywho... Vicki - I am beyond jealous on the Glee front!! Glad you had a good time hun X 

Heather - I shall be adding you within the next 15 mins or so :) xxx

Samira - Me and DH went through a bad patch about 4/5 weeks ago and we hardly ever fight. I mean I can count on one hand the amount of big, huge, important arguments we'd had up until then on 2 fingers. My theory (and feel free to tell me its a load of crap) is that sometimes when you try for something for so long and then it comes so close to your having it, you suddenly have that doubt hit you and you don't know if it is what you want or how you'll cope when you do have it. DH and I were trying for a baby for about 18 months and I think a couple of weeks ago we just started arguing because both of us were scared that we wouldn't be good parents and that we would lose us as a couple etc etc. I liken it to taking your driving test lol. When you start learning you cannot wait to drive. The freedom of driving and being able to go wherever you want to totally consumes your whole thought train. Then the day of your test you're consumed with nerves because you wonder if this is truly it and and if you're good enough to do it. We get scared because its the unknown. Then after it you wondered what you were ever worried about it and comes to you naturally. And as I said I'm probably wrong and talking total crap but I think when its this close to baby arriving we just get scared thinking 'oh my god what if I'm a shite parent?' 'What if we should have waited?' etc etc. The truth is everything happens for a reason and your little bubs is going to have two amazing parents who love each other loads and who in turn will love him loads too. The distance between you can be overcome and you will do it, maybe you just have to be brutally honest with each other and have that moment to listen to each other. Much like Michelle, when me and DH sat down and talked about it all properly we both cried and hugged and were total saps and admitted how scared we really were. Sometimes you just need to admit it to each other and the problem is solved. I just know everything will be ok hun, I just know it will. 

Sorry that was an essay and a half!! Apologies and feel free to tell me to shut the hell up and keep my opinions to myself. :hugs: xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh and p.s. we ain't super women and if OH's or DH's want the house spotless when they come home every day they should hire a cleaner lol. I do what I can and I try my hardest, if the washing isnt finished or I forget to do the dishes etc then really I have bigger fish to fry!! Don't put the pressure on yourself sweetie as it'll make you ill XXX


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee, aw hi petal :nope: sorry you've not been able to go in, that's rubbish! Fingers are tightly crossed for 3pm xxx stay positive and happy and smiley - it's still early and way ahead of your due date and Jess will be here just as soon as she can be xxx

Samira, don't let it get you down hon, you and Chris will be fine - this is a major life change we're all undertaking and it's not surprising all our heads are spinning, let alone the men in our lives who are far worse at communicating their feelings than we are - mix that in with a double shot of our hormones and it's miscommunication central! Give each other a cuddle and be honest about how your feeling, it'll all be good :flower:

Vicky - I am soooooooo jealous! Glee sound a-ma-zing!!! Britney is my favoirite as she cracks me up ) mercedes def has the vest voice so glad she sounded good in real life!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no CeeCee, how disappointing :( I'll keep my fingers crossed that you might get some good news very soon so you can meet your Jess.

Heather- I added you on FB but not entirely sure if the request sent (I did it from my phone and the network can be temperamental!). Let me know if I didn't, and I'll resend it :)

Samira- you and Chris will be fine. Everyone goes through odd patches like this. I went all hormonal pregnant woman on OH's ass last Thursday and we had a barney. But like CeeCee and Michelle said, it's good to clear the air sometimes and get everything off your chest. It's better that you and Chris talk now and it's not all bottled up inside, otherwise it could all explode once Hayden is here and that could be even worse. I'm sure things will settle down for you now. 

Michelle- I saw your handiwork on FB. Very impressive :thumbup:

Vicki- glad to hear that Glee was so awesome! Lol, I've got a mental image of all of those lights being turned off one by one. You can always rely on the MEN :dohh:

Emily- if my OH saw that position as an invitation, I'd probably whack him :winkwink: Seriously, have you thought about/have you got a birthing ball? They're meant to be great for encouraging bubba into the right position as well as being good for early labour.

Laura- we were quite fortunate to be able to see the pool but it is weird how it seems so underused at our hospital. Even when we were doing the tour and the midwife asked if anyone is interested in using the pool, only one woman said she might consider it! Odd.

Mrs GM- how are you today?

Well, my day has been going ok- I think I'm finally getting the hang of this maternity leave lark and learning to relax! Have only got decorators in the house today, so it's a lot quieter. The nursery finally has paint on the walls (hurrah!) and it will be finished tomorrow, when the wallpaper goes up. Can't wait for next week when the carpet and furniture arrives so I can dress it, and make it all look pretty :blush:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Just back from seeing the midwife, baby is now fully engaged! No wonder she feels so heavy on my bladder and so bleedin' uncomfortable! But who knows when she'll come. Really hoping I don't have to wait too much longer, starting to feel really fed up and just want to get on with it now!!! X


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh, how exciting Heather! Sounds like you'll be having the next Limbo baby ;)


----------



## Hopefulheath

God I hope so!!


----------



## Barbles

Oh no CeeCee, hopefully you are in now or can go in tomorrow!! 

Glad Glee was amazing Vicki, Im having Glee withdrawal, I miss it.

Poor you Samira, glad you have had a chat!! Me and my OH argue constantly, all the time about everything lol but that is just us. It is never about anything serious though and we both love each other to death, we have only had a few BIG arguments in 5 years and never once been even close to splitting (I once took off my engagement ring but that was for the scare effect haha). But we did have the 'rough' bit before we had Phoebe, we hadnt been together all that long (16 months when she was born lol) and it was hard to adjust to the fact that we were going to be looking after a whole new person, we had only been living together a week when I found out so we never had any US time, it was always then about the baby iykwim. And my OH thinks I should be doing this and that and Im like NO!! Look at my feet man!!!! haha, my mum tidied for me today :blush:

Oooh fully engaged Heather, how exciting but uncomfortable for you, Jacob is only 1/5 engaged and I can barely walk. Hopefully not too much longer for you.

Well done on your crib Michelle, youre a better woman than me lol looks lovely on FB.

MrsPOP - I feel so sorry for you if your feet are worse, isnt bleddy horrible?

Well, the moses basket went up this morning (thanks dad :thumbup:) and then we went to the indoor play area thing with my friend who is due 2 weeks after me, we had a good old moan about being pregnant while our girls ran off some steam. My feet today are even worse then that picture :nope: 

Got my raspberry leaf tea today so Im cracking that out tonight, hopefully it will help the old cervix for the sweep. I did ask for clary sage oil too but she wouldnt let me have it yet, she said it should be used right at the end, so I may send my mum in to get me some when Im 37 weeks lol. Anyone else on the tea?

And OH will be home tonight by half 7 :happydance::happydance: so keeping Phoebe up to see him and then hopefully a nice chinese too :winkwink:

Sorry if I left anyone out xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I've got my raspberry leaf tea all ready and waiting in the cupboard! I'm going to start it next week. I've also got some clary sage oil but by the sound of it, I'd better not use that for a couple of weeks! 

Just back from Mothercare. Car seat and isofix bases are ordered (went for the Maxi Cosi Pebble) and will be in stock and fitted on Tuesday. That was the last major thing we had left to get so hopefully by this time next week, everything will be ready and bubba can come when he likes then!


----------



## Lauki

CeeCee2010 said:


> Well... I'm still at home :( Rang the hospital at 8 and they said ring back at 8.30... took us til 8.50 to actually get through and then they said they had no beds available and that there were too many women in already. She said that if I could go in today she would ring before 3pm and if not to ring her at 3pm and see what the status is then. Disappointed and gutted really. I hardly slept last night with the excitement and its like waking up on Christmas Day to find Santa didn't get his ass down the chimney and all you have is coal lol. I've pretty much accepted the fact that I probably won't be going in today which sounds very negative and defeatist but I'm just trying to be realistic.

It's been a long while since I've been in this thread, because I'm definately not in Limbo anymore ;). I'd like to meet my baby now as I'm 4 days overdue! Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world CeeCee with your induction and hope that it'll happen soon! I knew I was right and that you'd be meeting your baby before I would :haha:!

I'm sorry you were let down, but don't forget, you'll hold her soon! Focus on that amazing fact :hugs:.

Good luck to everyone else and I hope you won't go overdue like I am, every day feels like a week :growlmad:!


----------



## MrsPOP

Barbles - my hands are terrible too! I look like the Michelin man!

Heather - I'm so jealous fully engaged!!!!!!!! I'm only 1 day behind too, I clearly have a naughty little girl :cry: lol!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thanks barbles, I'm really proud of the crib actually, and it fits perfectly in my room, its like it was meant to be!

Oh your feet :( are they tender and stuff or just swollen? 

Got to go to the job centre today cause they told me I'm entitled to income suport as I'm a student, that would be a major help tho! And it would mean I could apply for the maternity grant, so fingers crossed they say yes. I hate going tho, its full of pure chavs, and the staff in there talk to me like I'm as chavvy as them especially as I'm a single parent (kind of) as tom doesn't count when it comes to benefits.

I didn't wake up till 9 today wooppp wooop xxxxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning ladies!

Lauki - great to hear from you!! Sorry you're over hon, must be horrible... It's bad enough waiting before your due date! Keeping my fingers crossed that your baby isn't going to make you wait much longer! 

Mrs pop - don't be jealous of being fully engaged hon, it's incredibly uncomfortable and midwife told me she could still go overdue regardless of her position! Great! I'm hoping so hard we don't have to wait much longer!

Michelle- good luck with the benefits :thumbup: every little helps!! Glad your cot has worked out well :flower:

As we've not heard from CeeCee I'm assuming she's gone in!!! How exciting, shouldn't be long before we get some news of our first limbo baby!

I'm feeling royally fed up today! Feeling really lazy like I can't be bothered with anything but that just makes time pass slower!! Phrrrppppppp.... Hope you are all having good days!


----------



## MrsGM

waiting4astork - all fab thanks, just re-submitted my uni work so feeling very happy!

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Lx


----------



## Lauki

Hopefulheath said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Lauki - great to hear from you!! Sorry you're over hon, must be horrible... It's bad enough waiting before your due date! Keeping my fingers crossed that your baby isn't going to make you wait much longer!
> 
> Mrs pop - don't be jealous of being fully engaged hon, it's incredibly uncomfortable and midwife told me she could still go overdue regardless of her position! Great! I'm hoping so hard we don't have to wait much longer!
> 
> Michelle- good luck with the benefits :thumbup: every little helps!! Glad your cot has worked out well :flower:
> 
> As we've not heard from CeeCee I'm assuming she's gone in!!! How exciting, shouldn't be long before we get some news of our first limbo baby!
> 
> I'm feeling royally fed up today! Feeling really lazy like I can't be bothered with anything but that just makes time pass slower!! Phrrrppppppp.... Hope you are all having good days!

It's not really the end of the world being overdue :). I'm just pottering around the house a bit, finishing my book and enjoying my naps while I still can ;). Everyone's really nice to me here and coming over for visits or taking me out to distract me a bit. The key is to just keep going and focusing on the fact I'll be holding my baby very very soon!

The worst bit is the teasing, all the cramps and pains, but no real contractions! So I just stopped getting my hopes up and just enjoy my last days of being the only one who can hold my baby!

Sorry to hear you're so fed up! I had it yesterday, I just went on strike. I refused to clean anything or cook dinner, I just slept and read my book all day and I feel so much better today! Just take it easy and let yourself be lazy sometimes!


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies,
Another easy day for me, getting BH and cramps so going to chill out on the sofa!! Im so hoping it will only be another couple of weeks.
Went to morrisons and had a really bad BH while packing, the lady behind me asked me if I was ok haha I told her it was just a BH from walking around and she looked at me like I was nuts :dohh:
Just catching up on OBEM USA, not loving it to be honest, it seems so fake and unreal!! Give me a screamer with manky teeth any day!!

Hope everyone is ok today.

Hopefully not too much longer for you CeeCee.

And good to see you Lauki, hopefully LO will realise its time to be born soon.:hugs:


----------



## Lauki

:haha: I find the OBEM USA a bit boring too! No drama at all is there ;)! On the other hand I must say it's relaxing to watch women give birth without screaming murder, as the UK version made me quite scared of the whole process!

I've been up town here today with my MIL and I'm absolutely knackered after only 2 hours of waddling around! Still can't believe that being pregnant changes your body so much. Nowadays as soon as I get up my whole tummy goes tight and uncomfortable, so I can imagine your BH being horrible Barbles.

Hope you all had a nice day!! :hugs:!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Nice to hear from you Lauki :) Sounds like you've got the right idea not getting too stressed with being overdue- I'd imagine the symptoms teasing you is incredibly annoying though!!

Michelle- please teach me how to sleep to 9am!! I think I've given up on getting any decent sleep now. I may as well get used to it I guess!

Glad you're well MrsGM- what are you doing at uni?

Heather- thanks for accepting me on FB :) Sorry you're having such a rubbish day. Hope tomorrow will be a better one for you!

Amanda- I'm totally with you on OBEM USA- not loving it AT ALL. Couldn't believe the drama they created on that show last night because *gasp*....THE EPIDURAL WAS WEARING OFF!! Dun dun duuuuuuuuun!! I miss the realism of the UK version, as well as the emotion. I haven't cried once watching OBEM USA and it was a guarantee I'd cry every week at the UK one!

I'm hoping that it's a good sign that CeeCee is so quiet- maybe we'll be seeing a birth announcement very soon?

My day has been fine. Decorators have finished baby's room so that's one more thing to tick off the list! Carpet on Monday next :)


----------



## Rachyroux

miss you all, just another very brief post to say just that. Also work wont pay me SMP as I apparently don't earn enough. Great. so they've stopped my pay halfway through this month so now I can't afford my first lot of rent. *******s, I sorted the paper work out 12 weeks ago and they leave it this long to tell me. Nice one! Ugh. 6 days til possible induction, if not then 11 days til due date. So bloody fed up. Sending you & your bumps all my love and hopefullly will update you on the 27th when we get internet installed,! Hopefully baby will be here by then. :( I'm such a moaning murtle. xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that Rachy :( Can't believe they'd wait until virtually your due date before telling you about the SMP- what tossers!! Is there anything that you can do?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thank you ceecee! im sure thats exactly what it was that was causing the distance! we are fine now we had a long chat. Ive realised how he is feeling and he knows how hard it is for me too so were level again now! feels so good to be happy again and excited! 

ohhh barbles your engaged already!!! mine isnt yet :( but she said sometimes babies dont engage till the last min when they are ready to come out so no rush i guess! 

Ive been doin the RLT too, hopefully it gets me ready! what does clary sage do? 

HIIII lauki!!!! nice to see you! were not limbo either hehe we just didnt leave!! massive good luck for your labour though! il be looking out for your birth story on third tri!! 

im the same with OBEM USA its wiff!!! il still watch it but i think its rubbishhh! i suppose its probs coz its nothing like what we will have at hospital coz they have private hospitals with their insurance and also different procedures! still gets me everytime when a baby comes out! sob sob sob! 

Rachy urgh thats so shit about work!!!!! u should still be able to get maternity allowance if you dont earn enough? theres someone you can ring to find out about it but i dont know who! 

any weekend plans girls?! im just catching up on my recordings this morning then cleaning then nothing today! my baby shower is tomorrow eeek! so excited! i havent a clue what is going on as didnt plan it! just have to show up at 4 :D so glad its late coz means i can hit the car boot sales in the morning haha!!!! x


----------



## Barbles

Sorry bout your pay Rach, the shits for not telling you sooner as well. Hopefully little one wont be too much longer. I think the general feeling in here these days is fed up lol.

Samira - Phoebe didnt fully engage until 2 days before arrived, Im just hoping that Jacob doesnt pop out again else they wont sweep me, though today Im in agony so I think he has gone down further, the pressure is ridiculous. Clary Sage is an essential oil that helps bring on labour and when your contracting, its got quite a herby smell, not to my taste but Ill try anything lol. I used to burn it but you can put in in your bath and massage your bump with it.

Nothing from CeeCee on FB this morning yet so fingers crossed for her.

Claire - you are coming home today, I have missed you on here twinny though I loved all the holiday pics of Jayden, he is so cute.

Well last night I though something was seriously happening, I was getting periody back aches coming and going, braxton hicks but slightly painful ones and i was just so restless. Of course I went to sleep and it all stopped as per but today Im still achey and feeling so sore in my pelvis.

And camera drama, my zoom has jammed and wont turn on so I am cameraless. The turn around time is 4-6 weeks for repair :dohh: so thats no good. Im going to try a local chap to see how quick he can do it else Im going to have to use my mums which isnt nowhere near as good as mine. Still at least i will have some sort of camera and not just have to use my iphone.

MIL is down staying so she is babysitting tonight and we are hopefully going to see Hangover 2, lets try and laugh this baby out. i really wanted to see Transformers but its not out til next week so may have to try to blag a sitter for that too.

Hope everyone else is ok? How is the weather in the rest of the world? Its so miserable and rainy here in Cornwall but apparently by Monday it should be boiling, great lol!! xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Rach that's awful. I bet you qualify for Maternity Allowance though Hun :hugs:

I had to come on here to celebrate that I *think* Ive started to lose a teeny bit of my mucus plug! :dance: There wasn't much and I know people can lose it weeks before birth but it's cheered me up anyway! Might explain the random lower back/bump aches I've been having for a few days....


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Helllloooooooooooooooooooo! I'm back ladies and god, I've missed you all! Lol. Caught up with most of you on Facebook and I've had plenty of updates on there :haha:

I actually cannot believe how swollen your feet are barbles :hugs: I thought mine were bad but they looks really skinny compared to your poor tootsies! How's the BP? I don't know if you've updated already, I've read all and forgot most of it :dohh:

I had a really fun holiday, Jayden had a ball. Had a day where he didn't nap so he was a bugger all day so didn't get to go to the disco and still didn't go to bed until about 9pm! Lol!

Ceecee, I really hope something happens now you're in hospital!

I've already bought my RLT, do you think it'd be daangerous to start drinking it now, just 1 cup a day? And now I'm back from holidays and I'm 33 weeks, I will be quite happy for baby to come any time - that's how miserable I am with this SPD at night time, I thought I'd actually popped my hip out last night, it was soooo sore I cried :cry:

Sorry I haven't fully caught up but I hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Thanks Claire, my feet are actually getting worse and Ive had to take off my eternity and engagement ring now :cry: getting fed up of sitting on the sofa with my feet up and nothing much changing. And BP was fine last check and Im finally on the weekly checks now.
I read that you can start RLT at 32 weeks so you should be fine, Ive started with one cup a day, its giving me BH which are good things. Once Ive checked with the midwife Im going to up to three cups, someone said on 3rd tri it has been linked to high BP so obviously I don't want that so going to stick to one cup until then.

Hopefully this is it for you MrsPop, Im scrutinising my pants and tissue everytime for my plug lol 

Well Im here with my back pain and BH AGAIN!!!! Arg doing my head in. Had a nice spicy kebab for tea :dohh: and may even try the sex tonight, try to move things along a bit (which is naughty as Im only 36 weeks)

thinking of you CeeCee, havnt seen you on FB today so hoping your on your way to having your little girl.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ladies, it's been a while since you've been subjected to a Claire rant so here goes......

My husband is an actual tool. Let me explain........... we had a dressing table in our bedroom with hardly anything in it, mainly small things that had no other place. But that was fine. Then my In Laws kindly give us more funiture to match what we already have (they gave us that aswell lol) and it was a stack of tall drawers, 6 tall! So we're getting rid of the dressing table and putting the drawers in the cupboard with the TV on top and it'll give us more room aswell for baby's Moses Basket.

He said he as going upstairs to 'sort' the drawers and when I went up, my bed was COVERED in toys (from a box we had taken out the kids room), he's emptied the dressing table (so there's small things everywhere like earrings etc) FILLED THE DRAWERS with his clothes and move all my stuff around. Now I have nowhere to put all the stuff I'd planned on putting in the drawers! Because I have a small house and I do 99% of the organising, I have a thing with getting as much out of the space we have as much as possible. Basically what hubby has done is move stuff so there's alot of empty space I can't put anything in. I'm gonna need to re-arrange it all and I don't have the energy :cry: I know he's just trying to help but he's just creating more work for me and I can't be arsed! xxx


----------



## Lauki

Oh Claire, poor you! That's so horrible, men can be so useless eventhough they mean it so well ;)!

I hope you'll find the energy to sort it all out soon!

I'm still here without a baby, week overdue tomorrow :cry:! Hope you're all luckier than me!


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning ladies, 

Sorry Ive not caught up on the goings on on the past week or so...1st day back in work, so catching up on all that jazz!! But hope you are all good, no dramas or unexpected hospital trips etc!!!

So, I was off work last week, using up some leave, did lots of washing and ironing of teeny tiny baby clothes, bedding, blakets etc!! Fitted our isofix base into the car, pretty much got my hospital bag packed, purchased my TENS machine and birth ball...even tried a few pelvic floor dooberrywotsits.....sneezing is getting to be a a frightening time!!

Enjoyed a BBQ with the inlaws yesterday...but the heat really took its toll on me!! My feel spent the day in a ice cold foot spa, still swollen to buggery today and feel like they're on fire, have had to take my wedding ring off as was worried it was going to get stuck (not liking the naked finger), have had zero sleep due to the heat, hayfever and sore hips and to top it all of....pins and needles in my right hand that wont shift!!!

ANyway, enough of my moaning....tell me whats been going on with y'all?xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yo yo ladies, I'm in a jolly good mood today, no idea why! The weather is lovely, after I have run my errands I may pop my bikini on and lather up my belly in sun tan lotion, is this allowed?

And also, what does RLT do and where did u buy it from? 

I've got the FOBs mum and dad coming over tonight, they're lovely to me, but I still get nervous xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Going to job center tommorow to hopefully finally sort MA out, need money :'( 
in other news i'm at my parents now but the internet package arrived today, so once that's set up I can pop on. Just in time! Baby still hasn't made an appearance. I have however, had irregular cramps and pains for the past few days, and feel like bubba has dropped as there is far more pressure down there now and is getting harder to walk. The pains the other night were quite frequent so I phoned the ward, and they said to look out for a show, or waters breaking, or pattern in pains. None happened though sadly. But she said I could be in latent stage of labour, which might mean pains on and off, but definately means something is beginning to progress so at least that's something. I lost some plug today, but apparently that might not mean anything () anyway... If not I see the consultant on thursday who said depending on my cervix they may induce me, so fingers crossed.! Hopefully I'll be getting the internet at home tonight and can catch up with you all properly (Don't think I can do as many pages as I've missed but i'll try my best) Wishing you all well! lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Hiya ladies

Hi Rach, nice to have you back, hopefully wont be too much longer, I cant believe how pregnant we have all suddenly become lol

Michelle - RLT helps strengthen your uterus and can help with contractions etc for a supposedly shorter stage. It tastes rank but you can get it in tablets form aswell which Im going to get when I get paid on Thurs, I cant take the tea no more, not even with 3 sugars.

AFM, I feel like poo today!! Not in an ill way or anything just really emotional and tired!! Phoebes being a bit of a pain, my mum pissed me off a bit and OH is working late again and all I want is to go to sleep!! When I rang OH I nearly burst into tears just hearing his voice :dohh: I just wish he was home this evening :cry: (sorry for the self indulgent weeping)

And my feet/ankles are doing my head in, nothing I can do will make them go down, got MW tomorrow so Im going to show her but i know she cant do anything especially as Ive not got no other symptoms of anything. My arse will be permently moulded to my sofa if i sit with my feet up anymore.

Really hoping Phoebe will go bed okish tonight so I can have a bath and an early night but Im not holding out much hope, this girl never wants to go to sleep, ever!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and not suffering in the heat too much :hugs:


----------



## xxMichellexx

I have period pains what do these mean :(


----------



## Lauki

They're most likely just everything stretching and such before giving birth :). I've had cramps and pains for weeks now! As long as they don't become more painful or come in a pattern and closer to each other it's just anohter lovely pregnancy thing :thumbup:!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lauki, how are feeling? xxx


----------



## Lauki

Tired! But that's all really :).
It doesn't matter anymore how long I sleep now, I'm just tired! Other than that I'm doing okay! I've got no longer than 6 sleeps left, so it's getting real close now :).

Got my second sweep in less than an hour and will be told my induction date I think, incase nothing happens! So at least then I'll know what's gonna happen and I can prepare for that.

Going overdue is not that bad. There's some moments I get really emotional and fed up, but they don't last very long. I'm just enjoying the last few days in silence with hubby :thumbup:!

How are you all doing today :flow:? I'm glad it's cooled right down outside, yesterday was horrific!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Do you have any signs yet Lauki? I'm just going to lie in bed and feel sorry for myself for a bit, then do some cleaning! 

Wonder how ceecee is getting on, I hope she has the little baby by now :)

Jeremy kyle time! Xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, Its been a while!
Lauki what do they do for the sweep? Does it hurt?
I cant believe my due date is next week now!
In a way I hope I am overdue... we're moving and the date we have is one day after my due date! Cutting it close I know! But I want to be in the new home before bubba comes along.
I've been getting lots of braxton hicks but I still feel him move quite high up too. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsGM

Well after a very lovely weekend the week has rapidly gone downhill...

My office is hot even on a rainy day so was expecting it to be yukky yesterday, got myself all organised even with a nice swishy skirt, had the window open, fan on and bottle of water but managed about 40min when everything went a bit black so quickly left the room

I sat down in another room and after a period of the faint feeling coming and going I felt ok so drove home, cried all the way back as just feel so alone with no family around to come and collect me etc, then cried for most of the day at home too
Hubs didn't even call to see if I was ok!! (apparantly I'm supposed to call him...)

Hubs is ill too so neither of us really able to look after eachother, it was so hot again last night so slept in separate rooms

So I'm working from home today, behind on work that needs finishing by the end of July, I also run my own business and now can't get to the post office until tomorrow

Sorry for the essay just feeling really sorry for myself and stuck all alone :cry:


----------



## yasmin13

Awww....:hugs: to you Mrs GM. Are you feeling better today? It's terrible when to get faint and weak, I get that happen often. I was supposed to have a GP appt yesterday but cancelled cos I knew I would pass out from the heat if I went on that bus.

Whats wrong with hubby?


----------



## MrsGM

I'm not feeling faint anymore at least, just really tired and tearful

Hubs had bad headaches and now really bad sore throat so he's like a bear with a sore head, we've barely spoken to eachother though which is making me extra miserable :(


----------



## yasmin13

He'll be ok and loving once he's feeling better... aww I like to be cuddled and called 'cooki looki' when I'm not well :)

Make sure you drink plenty of fluids especially in this heat. might be good to stock up on the ice lollies too!


----------



## yasmin13

He'll be ok and loving once he's feeling better... aww I like to be cuddled and called 'cooki looki' when I'm not well :)

Make sure you drink plenty of fluids especially in this heat. might be good to stock up on the ice lollies too!


----------



## MrsGM

But I'd like looking after now not in a few days ;)

I've got my pint of water with me at all times, just down the road from London & defn wouldn't have wanted to be there yesterday with how hot it was!


----------



## Rachyroux

Sounds like everyone needs a big group hug. I feel awful. I'm 39 weeks today and this baby hasn't showed any signs apart from bad pains for the past few nights, but they're not regular so hospital told me just to wait it out. other than that. No signs!

Midwife at half one, I'll let you know how I get on when I come out! 

Consultant on Thurs, she said if my cervix is favourable she'll offer the induction. So I don't know if she meant then and there , so I need to take my hospital bag just incase she sends me straight up to have it done.., or tell me to come back on a certain day for it.* shrug * I just hope my cervix is favourable. My pains are quite bad now and I'm such a moany cow, poor OH.

Lauki- I hope your LO makes an appearance soon! xxx :hugs: xxx
Anyone doing anything nice today? xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I'm so glad I'm on maternity and dont have the London Underground to deal with!

I was just thinking that I haven't felt pretty in a long time. I'm going to get my hair cut tomorrow and I hope it makes me feel better. I also need to get my eyebrows threaded... the pain!!


----------



## yasmin13

Rachyroux - did you sort out your MA?


----------



## Rachyroux

Going in today to hand all my forms in so hopefully it wont take too long. 
Jeff has asked for a bit of pay in advance so we can afford rent so we've scraped through literally! & also my hair is a state. I'm trying to grow it, not straighten it and let the colour fade out so I get a nice dirty blonde like I am naturally, but that'll take months. at the moment its brownish with tints of blonde and tints of red :S It'll be worth it in the end, but for the mean time I feel so ugly :(

In other news, apart from my parents the rest of my family are in France right now (we go every year) So i'm very very jealous because It's my favourite time of year. Of course I know I'm having a baby and that's better than a trip to France! I just wish I could be there! Also getting impatient. I want her to come, I don't know how you're coping so amazingly Lauki, I'm 39 weeks and at the end of my teather :( Everything hurts so bad. I'll post some bump pics today, as who knows, could be the last ones before I pop! 


xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Would love to see baby bump pics. I'm going to get my niece to take some pics of me tomorrow (after the haircut).

Oh I was hoping to pop out to the shops and to get my eyebrows done but I have to wait for the boiler man.... no hot water!


----------



## MrsPOP

Think everyone could do with a hug :hugs:

Very frustrated, no further plug loss from me and irregular tightenings but think it's more the usual late preg things rather than anything laboury :( 39 weeks on thurs, I was so hoping Bubs would come on mine (and hopefulheaths') birthday tomorrow :(

Had my hair done today though which has cheered me up a bit :)


----------



## Rachyroux

All went fine with le midwife, heartbeat and bump size are good apparently, and if I don't get offered an iduction on Friday they want to give me a sweep on my due date which is a week today! Jesus. It's all happening so quick but also so slow, I want to meet my little girl!

yasmin I hope you get hot water soon, so annoying! my eyebrows have slowly come back nicely. When I was 17 I thought I was so cool I shaved them off and pencilled them on, leaving them in a hell of a state when I tried to grow them back, however they have recovered well! growing too quick though I find, I pluck every few days now :(

Mrspop, post a picture of your hair :) hehe.

I'm also getting irregular tightenings, I lost a bit of plug yesterday but no waters or bloody show.. also alot of abdominal pain all over but not patterened. OH and mum thought I was going to have the baby on the 27th, it was just a feeling they had. So I wasn't happy when it reached midnight lastnight. Anyone else really uncomfy ? haha.


----------



## Rachyroux

As promised- my 39 week bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







39weeks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









39 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies!!

havent caught up but hope everyone is as well as they can be in this unbearable heat and being 9 months gone for most of us.

So our first Limbo baby is on the way, Good Luck CeeCee!!! 
Whos gonna be next? I think well blato Lauki lol.

Had MW today. Had a trace of protein and BP was 130/82 so creeped a little but all fine apart from the little bugger has moved up and is at the brim now instead!! Uh wrong direction little man!! Feet are hidious as usual!!

Had an ok day until half 5 when I went to get myself some chips (OH is working, quel suprise and Phoebe went out for tea with nanny), got home and dropped my IPhone on the concrete and smashed the screen, then dropped all my money out of my purse and got in to find my front room window crawling with flying ants!! SO I did what any heavily pregnant lady would do and sat and cried for a good ten minutes.
Luckily MIL and FIL came in then and sorted the ant situation with some deadly powder of some sort, gonna cost me £60 to fix me phone but it has to be done and I have calmed after my yummy chips.
Need to do some serious housework after dossing all day but my feet are so swollen I think Ill just mooch on the sofa and watch fatal attraction instead!!

Much love ladies xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello hello!!! Urgh had no Internet for 2 days and I missed you all!!!!

Just had a little catch up - we're all sounding much the same, tired, hot, fed up and emotional!! Yay for late pregnancy!

Claire- nice to have you back hon!

Barbles - urgh sorry about your horrid day and your phone!!! I hate sucky days! Big hug!

Mrs GM - oh don't be sad and alone, hope your husband feels better and looks after you soon!!

Yasmin - have a lovely haircut!

Rachy - sounds like you're symptom spotting just like me! So frustrating!!

Mrs pop - the coincidences continue - I had my hair done today too!! Hehe xxx happy birthday to us for tomorrow!! Yay! 

Michelle - good luck with FOB's parents hon :hugs: you are very sweet to include them, I hope they realise how lucky they are that you're so understanding and kind!

As for me, been getting periody cramps and loads of braxton hicks but nothing regular. No sign of plug or waters.... Phrrrrrrp wish I knew when she was coming! The last 2 days were hideous in that heat, never been so uncomfy in my life! Very glad it's been cooler today!!! Lovely husband has taken day off work tomorrow for my birthday so we are going out for the day and dinner in the evening :happydance: Really looking forward to spending the day together, may be the last time we get to have a day to just the two of us for a while!! 

Big hugs to you all :hugs: hope we hear something from CeeCee soon :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Happy birthday for tomorrow Heather! I'm going for dinner tomorrow too...spicy curry methinks!!!! :rofl:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thanks heather, I think they do realise I'm being quite kind. But its only to make my life easier, I don't want battles etc. 

Oh you ladies who are so close to the end now I hope it all goes well for you, its mad we've gone through all of this together! Xx


----------



## Lauki

xxMichellexx said:


> Do you have any signs yet Lauki? I'm just going to lie in bed and feel sorry for myself for a bit, then do some cleaning!
> 
> Wonder how ceecee is getting on, I hope she has the little baby by now :)
> 
> Jeremy kyle time! Xx

Still no signs! Had another sweep done yesterday, but because my blood pressure was way up high I got sent to hospital and strapped on the bed for nearly 3 hours. So I couldn't get up and active to try and get contractions going. By the time they sent me home I was absolutely knackered and ended up just having dinner and going to bed. Hopefully I can get something going today!

As for what they do with a sweep. Basically the MW does an internal exam, puts her finger up there ;). They try and find your cervix if it's not still too far back and then they can feel how dilated you are and even stretch you up a bit. After that she 'sweeps' the membranes. So she loosens the membranes on your cervix to release hormones that can kickstart labour!

It's not really painful, it's just uncomfortable and a very strange feeling! Nothing to worry about though, if it starts labour it makes me happy ;)!.

9 days over now :cry:, induction booked for Sunday morning bright and early at 8am!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls. How is everyone doing today (apart from very fed up by the sound of it!)?

Have to admit, I'm starting to get achey now but I think the fact that I still have so much to do is stopping me getting impatient.....for now! I had a fair few BH on Saturday (whilst at the cinema, watching Bridesmaids- maybe all of you girls near their due date could try that lol!), but nothing much since. I'm trying to figure out if baby has dropped a little bit or not- sometimes I think he has, and sometimes I think my bump still feels really high. Next midwife appointment is next Tuesday so I guess I'll find out then!

Well, we now have a ceiling in our kitchen again! It was a hell of a messy job but so relieved it's done. Whole room is being redecorated tomorrow. Carpet for baby's room was meant to come on Monday too but when I rang up the carpert place in the afternoon, my name wasn't down for a fitting, even though I rang and confirmed it the week before! So, they hastily fitted me in first thing yesterday morning and then brought the wrong bloody carpet!! They one they brought was Doeskin apparently (beige) instead of blue- not much of a difference lol. So, I had to go back to the shop with the fitter at rush hour, show them which one I should have had, and then come back home for it to be fitted. Luckily, it's done now. Also yesterday afternoon, we had our car seat bases sorted at Mothercare and we now have his car seat so that's one more thing off the list. Just have to keep my fingers crossed tomorrow that the nursery furniture actually turns up!!

Sorry for the rant there!


----------



## Barbles

Hello ladies,

Well we have our first Limbo baby, well done CeeCee, a million hours of induction and labour and I bet you forgot it all when you saw little Jessica for the first time. Cant wait to see pictures and hear a birth story.

And happy birthday to our birthday girls

Today I worked my arse off. I scrubbed Jacobs drawers out, cleaned & disinfected the changing station, sorted all the clothes, folded and ironed to be put away (babys and ours), did the shopping online for the first time, went to Phoebes parents evening (so proud of my little angel) and done the dishes and other housework. Oh and tackled the evil deadly ant powder in the window, I left a bit of powder on the corners and lucky I did as Ive had more ants come in today but they didnt last long. Oh is going to fill the tiny hole in tonight so the little buggers cant get in anymore.

I am so sore and swollen now so waiting for OH to get home (he will be home before 8 tonight :happydance:) get little miss in bed, blag OH for a take away and then soak my poor body in the bath.

But it was worth it as Im near enough all ready for little man, just gotta fill the drawers and changing station tomorrow and Im done!!!

Daily manky foot picture
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh god! Amanda ur poor poor feet!!! It looks like you could pop them like a blitster, do they feel like that? 

I've been telling claire on facebook about my horrible pains tonight, period pains galore but the pain in my penny is the worst. I'm trying to forget it now as I'm in bed, got a midwife app at half 9, with another new midwife, fingers crossed she's nice! 

Yay to ceecee!!! Must be mad after all this talk she's finally here! Xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Hello ladies, just a quick one as I'm monstrously busy at work with 6 working days to go (aarrrgghhh!!!) but I see that CeeCee has had Jessica! Fab news, can't wait to see pics and hope everything went ok. Hope the rest of you are well - poor feet Barbles, not long to go though then you'll be back to normal! 

Not a lot of news at this end, still not started decorating in the nursery (should be next week though) and nowhere near ready for this baby to arrive but hopefully they'll stay put for another 5-6 weeks! I must be the only third tri person on this entire forum who is not actively trying to get their baby engaged/out! Am not even starting any raspberry leaf tea or anything yet. To be honest I've really enjoyed being preggers and love it, think I've been pretty lucky that I've not had any probs so far though. Midwife appt tomorrow, she will hopefully tell me that the baby hasn't moved downwards any more and is showing no signs whatsoever of arriving, lol!


----------



## Rachyroux

Congrats to Ceecee! I hope all went well and can't wait to hear story & pics! 

Hopefulheath & mrspop- I hope you both had brilliant birthdays! :D what did you do for them?

Lauki- I hope your little one comes soon. If not I wish you the best for Sunday! :hugs: I had a sweep today and mine felt quite painful!*maybe I'm just a wuss* definately uncomfortable but it made me screw my face up.! I have another one on Tuesday morning.

Kim- I hope everything's good with you & that your furniture turned up! Sorry to hear about the aches and pains. Since week 38 I'd say my BH have become crazy frequent! I'd only had one or two previous now I get quite a few daily.

Amanda- I have to agree your poor feet :( Give them a lovely soak. You sound like superwoman I have not got the energy to clean anymore :'( I'm so uncomfortable and the pains are pretty much all the time I just want to lie down all day.

Michelle- hope all went well with the MW- I know what you mean about the period pains. Horrible, also cervixy pains. Make me wince. aghh.

Vicki- I haven't even done anything to try and hurry baby along. Maybe I should've as now i'm so impatient and incredibly fed up! Might buy some RLT tomorrow.!

As for Update here, had my consultant appointment this morning.
Had an internal exam, and a sweep- DIDNT like the sweep.
My cervix is a fingertip dilated, not thinned very much but I'm booked in for an induction on my due date- 5th July 8pm. 

They told me they wont let me leave after the 5th until I've had the baby. So once I'm in, I wont be leaving on my own! I'll have our little girly. So It's set in stone for me now! So nervous but so excited. Fear of the unknown! She said baby will more than likely arrive between the 6th and 8th, seeing as it starts at 8pm on the 5th she said it's unlikely I'll have her less than the first 24 hrs. Really scared about being induced!.. scared of labour in general to be honest.

We think we've decided on her name. I liked the name from the start but OH originally didn't. 
Now he keeps calling her by that name and says he can't imagine her with any other name! we haven't chosen it for definate but it's more than likely, that this time next week (fingers crossed) I'll be introducing you ladies to Layla.

his parents hate the name and didn't hold back saying so *rolls eyes* but she's been Layla since I found out I was pregnant, just took a while For Jeff to warm to it!

So fingers crossed, she'll be here soon. Hopefully she'll come naturally before the induction on Tuesday. That's what I'm hoping for anyway but just want her here now.!

much love to you all xx


----------



## yasmin13

I like the name Layla! :) And who cares what anyone else thinks, she is your beautiful baby!

I had a busy day yesterday, got my eyebrows threaded (Lol hurt like $%&£$$££*! and at the same time baby boy was kicking away and hurting my tummy), then I had my hair cut (the shampoo massage felt soooo good) and then it was off to the shops in central! Very tiring and also very busy! I wont go there again in a hurry because people walked into me and bumped me when they could clearly see I am heavily pregnant! One woman hit the side of my tummy (not hard) but I was fuming!

We have hot water now! Yay the boiler guy came today and fixed it.

I'm hoping to go and watch transformers this afternoon! Hope they have some seats left! We went yesterday and the place was packed so we left! There were also loads of people at the o2 for glee live!

P.S. Happy birthday Hopefulheath and Mrspop...hope it was a magical day!


----------



## yasmin13

I saw Jessica's pic... she is a beauty!


----------



## yasmin13

Oh and did you know you can get bio oil on prescription??! I've been paying all this time. Had an appointment today and managed to get a prescription for it.

You can also get Lansinoh on prescription so check with GP before paying £10. I will call my GP for it once baby is here (I cant get it right now).


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Amanda, you have been a busy bee haven't you?! Your poor, poor feet though :(

Rachy- the name Layla is absolutely beautiful. I already know that our families are going to have an opinion about the name we choose but ultimately, they had their chance naming us and our OHs- now it's our turn!! Very exciting about knowing when your little lady will be on her way, although I can understand why you're a teensy bit nervous too.

Yasmin- I didn't realise you could get those on prescription. I've already bought Bio Oil AND Lansinoh. I know what to do when they run out now though ;)

How's everyone else doing? So excited to hear all about Jessica's birth from CeeCee. She is absolutely gorgeous :)

Well, all of the nursery furniture is now here and up (thank god we got the Mamas and Papas people to put it all together when it was delivered!). Really pleased with it all. Have started to 'dress' the room now but still a fair bit to organise. Put the first 2 loads of baby's clothes and blankets in the wash last night, so I can't wait to get them all put away ready :)


----------



## yasmin13

Yep they dont tell you about it though! Make sure you ask your GP cos it definitely is available for free. I will get repeat prescriptions and keeping using it for the year till my maternity exemption card expires.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

I'm afraid I haven't caught up (there's a surprise!) but a huge HI and :hugs: for everyone!!! 

Cannot wait to hear all about Jessica's birth, she's is so gorgeous! There's a little red mark on her face that looks like forceps (my niece had the same) but that takes nothing away just how gorgeous she is. You must be so over the moon Ceecee :cloud9:

Amanda, I cannot believe how swollen your feet are! I had swollen feet after I had Jayden but it wasn't half as bad as yours, you poor thing :hugs:

I've done all the jungle stickers in the kids room and they look fantastic :happydance: We're going to get their names in stickers for above their beds, will order them after baby is here so she's definitely a Leah! :haha:

Rach, hubby originally wanted to call our baby Layla but I said no :blush: NOT because I don't like the name, it's really a lovely name, but there's a girl in my team at work called Leila and she thinks the world revolves around her and would think we named her after her :dohh: However, I think Leah is pretty close :haha: How exciting, you're gonna have your baby this time next week! :happydance: I soooo can't wait til it's my turn! xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats to CeeCee!

No birthday bubs for me and all the signs have calmed down :( never mind. 39 weeks today!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hi lovelies!
Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I had a fab day and felt thoroughly spoilt and loved  - unlike Mrs Pop I didn't want baby to come on my birthday (I want her to have her own day) but I thought she was making an appearance on Tuesday night! About midnight (so as soon as my birthday started!) I started getting really strong braxton Hicks that were accompanied by period pains and back ache. They lasted about a minute or so each and came about every 6 minutes - and I had them until 3am! I even started counting them on a contraction counter convinced I had started... But it came to nothing! :shrug: is that what they call false labour???

So back to the waiting game now! :coffee: 

Hope you are all doing well! Brilliant news about CeeCee's little babe...and she had her on my and mrs pops birthday - whoop!!! 

Also Rachy- love the name you've picked :thumbup: it's beautiful, hopefully baby layla be with us soon!!

Xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks ladies about the name :D justa speedy update before food. Had a contraction for the first time about an hour ago but nothing since. :( sadface. However I'm getting pains in my thighs and back quite bad. Hoping the sweep started something earlier.. blah. xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh I hope so Rach!

Heather - hoping my LO would come on my birthday didnt mean I didn't want LO to have her own special day!!!!! ...My birthday is not a big deal to me and I had a rubbish day yesterday anyway. I just thought it would be nice if me and my LO had an extra special bond by sharing a birthday. It would have always been about her anyway if she had come on my birthday, not that it matters now anyway!


----------



## Barbles

Morning girls

wont bore you with my ranting again, had a bit of a rubbish day yesterday and today have woken up so sore, feeling sick and my eye has swollen randomly!! I look like a monster hobbling round with my manky eye.
And my telly is not working, it keeps saying no signal, grr!!!
Counting down til 12pm already for when Phoebe goes to school and i can go back to sleep.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Im having a baby this month (hopefully lol)

xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

That was my thought when I woke up this morning amanda 'I'm having a baby today....hopefully" lol.

Get that telly working, its nearly jeremy kyle time!!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

MrsPOP said:


> Oooh I hope so Rach!
> 
> Heather - hoping my LO would come on my birthday didnt mean I didn't want LO to have her own special day!!!!! ...My birthday is not a big deal to me and I had a rubbish day yesterday anyway. I just thought it would be nice if me and my LO had an extra special bond by sharing a birthday. It would have always been about her anyway if she had come on my birthday, not that it matters now anyway!

Ohhh no :cry: - it sounds like I have upset you! I didn't mean anything by what I said at all!!! Everyone kept saying to me 'oh I bet you want her to come on your Birthday' and I was like 'no way!! This is MY Birthday!!' I just thought (for me only!!!) it was nicer to have 2 days, my birthday and her birthday - as I love birthdays!!! (I am basically a child!!) I'm so sorry if it came across any differently hon, I had NO intention to offend you. I only mentioned it all as I think most people would think that we'd want them to come on our Birthdays rather than my way! When I started having those Braxton Hicks I was laying in bed thinking...come back in 24 hours!!!

Anyway - really hope you understand what I meant now and hope you had a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Vicki_g

There's a chance my bubs could come on my birthday and I will be doing everything within my control not to make this happen - spending my 30th in hospital in an assortment of undignified positions not quite my plan, lol! I've already had to cancel my intended 30th birthday garden party (grr). Hope you birthday girls had lovely days and that everyone's babies start to appear soon (apart from mine!)!


----------



## Barbles

I really do think you are the minority Vicki lol 

As of tomorrow I have permission from my MW to start trying to bring on labour lol so a vindaloo and pinapple it is with a clary sage bath afterwards, then a nice bumpy ride in the car.

Im here waiting for the doc to ring back. My hands are going dead everynight no matter what way I lie, Ive got a headache I cant shift and I just dont feel right.
Probably nothing but Im such a a worry wort these days, Id rather be checked and be fine than leave it, especially the way Ive been swelling up in my feet and ankles.

Plus side, Ive got my telly working again so Ill have to catch Jezza on the repeat, was it any good?

Bleurgh, one more day of feeling sorry for myself and then as of tomorrow I am going to be happy again no matter what!!

x


----------



## Rachyroux

Good morning my lovely ladies. Nothing happened last night. One sodding contraction, then nothing. Not happy :( I got so excited as I hadn't had a contraction before and thought something was happening. I have a friend from work coming over in 2 hours and my house is a tip :( Blah. I do not have the energy to clean, or move for that matter, i'm so exhausted? I will be having a bowl of coco pops and some toast with laughing cow on, then i'll have to tackle the house.


----------



## Vicki_g

OMG, just got into work from my midwife appt, baby is engaged! This cannot happen, lol! No more exercise ball for me, it's so far resulted in them turning out of breech (good as it was uncomfortable) and engaging (bad!!!). It felt reeeally heavy last night and loads of pressure on my pelvis, I knew then it had dropped. Sent Mr G a text and he responded with 'Eek x 1000'. We are such bad parents. Better get on with some stuff I guess, maybe buy them some bedsheets and get some hospital bag provisions. Fingers crossed I at least get to enjoy my three weeks' holiday before mat leave kicks in...!! Terrifying! On the plus side the midwife did tell me I looked very well and was very sensible about everything (discussion about birth 'plan' basically just started and ended with me saying 'look, I have no idea what is actually going to happen and frankly I will have whatever I'm given and do whatever I'm told'). 

Aaagghhhh!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Woah, it sounds like you are all on the brink of your bubbas making their appearances! I have a very strong feeling I'm going to be left behind! I thought my little guy had started to drop last night and was getting a bit excited, but he feels as high again today as he did before! Next midwife appointment is on Tuesday, but I have a really strong feeling I'm going to go way overdue.

On a happier note, our nursery is more or less done! Still have a few bits and bobs to do like put a shelf up and get his clothes away, but the bulk of it all is finished :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Here are a couple of pics.....
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









014.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yasmin13

Lovely nursery!! :)

So I am now into single digits! the countdown is on!!!

I feel like I need to pee all the time! I was thinking of making a home in the toilet!


----------



## Barbles

All these engaged bubbas, Im jealous, mine is moving back up when I need him to move down so i can have my sweep. Saying that though I can barely walk today as the pressure is so bad down there and I keep getting shooting pains so god knows what its going to be like when he really does engage.

Off to the docs at half 3 to be checked, he said he may send me over to DAU to be monitored too, great but as I said before, better safe than sorry. The only thing is, and this is going to sound daft, is that I have been on the sofa all day resting as I dont feel well so my feet arent as bad as they usually are and I dont have the pics to show him how bad they get as my phone went into be repaired yesterday so I have a shitty replacement one.
I may stand and do the dishes before I go so they swell up a bit more just so I can say look this is what happens when I get up and move about lol

Right think its time for a little nap before I fetch Phoebe at 3, she has been a little monster today so hopefully she will have run off a little steam when I pick her up x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Vicki meet ur twin! I am exactly the same as u, midwife told me I was engaged and I said ohhhh noooo, she said just get urself prepared. But I refuse to believe she's going to come early lol, I can't handle that!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Lovely nursery Kim :) Oh girls I'm starting to feel very anxious. Only 4 days til my due date.I'm scared of going into labour but also scared of going for the induction. I feel quite anxious and horrible today, as excited as I am, I'm bricking it.
I really hope you're all doing well. I'm sorry I keep going on about it all!! xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Yasmin and Rachy :) We're happy with how it's turned out- I just need to keep remembering it won't stay tidy for long!

Aww Rachy, I can understand why you're getting nervous- it does feel like it's come around all of a sudden. I'm sure you'll be fine and things will go smoothly. I know it's easier said than done, but is there anything you can do that's non baby related that can keep your mind occupied? Do you have a book you've been meaning to read, or an email or letter that you need to write to a friend?


----------



## MrsPOP

Hopefulheath said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I hope so Rach!
> 
> Heather - hoping my LO would come on my birthday didnt mean I didn't want LO to have her own special day!!!!! ...My birthday is not a big deal to me and I had a rubbish day yesterday anyway. I just thought it would be nice if me and my LO had an extra special bond by sharing a birthday. It would have always been about her anyway if she had come on my birthday, not that it matters now anyway!
> 
> Ohhh no :cry: - it sounds like I have upset you! I didn't mean anything by what I said at all!!! Everyone kept saying to me 'oh I bet you want her to come on your Birthday' and I was like 'no way!! This is MY Birthday!!' I just thought (for me only!!!) it was nicer to have 2 days, my birthday and her birthday - as I love birthdays!!! (I am basically a child!!) I'm so sorry if it came across any differently hon, I had NO intention to offend you. I only mentioned it all as I think most people would think that we'd want them to come on our Birthdays rather than my way! When I started having those Braxton Hicks I was laying in bed thinking...come back in 24 hours!!!
> 
> Anyway - really hope you understand what I meant now and hope you had a lovely day :flower:Click to expand...

:flower: Take no notice of me Heather, Im extremely hormonal and having a bit of a shit time lately so.. 

everyone was the opposite to what they were like to you and kept saying 'oooh you dont want her to come on your birthday'!!!! lol. Like I said, I dont care about my birthday anyway. I used to, but its no big deal to me now. Still didnt stop me from having a really shit birthday this year. Think Im just emotional because it's the last birthday I will spend with my mum and it was awful.


----------



## Hopefulheath

MrsPOP said:


> Hopefulheath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I hope so Rach!
> 
> Heather - hoping my LO would come on my birthday didnt mean I didn't want LO to have her own special day!!!!! ...My birthday is not a big deal to me and I had a rubbish day yesterday anyway. I just thought it would be nice if me and my LO had an extra special bond by sharing a birthday. It would have always been about her anyway if she had come on my birthday, not that it matters now anyway!
> 
> Ohhh no :cry: - it sounds like I have upset you! I didn't mean anything by what I said at all!!! Everyone kept saying to me 'oh I bet you want her to come on your Birthday' and I was like 'no way!! This is MY Birthday!!' I just thought (for me only!!!) it was nicer to have 2 days, my birthday and her birthday - as I love birthdays!!! (I am basically a child!!) I'm so sorry if it came across any differently hon, I had NO intention to offend you. I only mentioned it all as I think most people would think that we'd want them to come on our Birthdays rather than my way! When I started having those Braxton Hicks I was laying in bed thinking...come back in 24 hours!!!
> 
> Anyway - really hope you understand what I meant now and hope you had a lovely day :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: Take no notice of me Heather, Im extremely hormonal and having a bit of a shit time lately so..
> 
> everyone was the opposite to what they were like to you and kept saying 'oooh you dont want her to come on your birthday'!!!! lol. Like I said, I dont care about my birthday anyway. I used to, but its no big deal to me now. Still didnt stop me from having a really shit birthday this year. Think Im just emotional because it's the last birthday I will spend with my mum and it was awful.Click to expand...

Hi lovely, sorry you had a shitty day :hugs: and don't worry sweetie, we're all hormonal and emotional and it sounds like you have more reason than most to be feeling sad, big hugs xxx

Waiting for a stork - Love you nursery, it's gorgeous!!! Well done you :thumbup:

Rachy - bricking it...arhhh you'll be grand hon, I reckon it's only natural to be overwhelmed at the end. I know as soon as real labour starts for me I'll be half excited and half shitting myself!! 

Vicky and Michelle - don't panic sweetie, my little one was engaged at 35 weeks and has been fully engaged since before 38 weeks and I'm still waiting... Best to get organised though :winkwink: just incase!!!

Yasmin - congrats on getting to single figures, and I know what you mean about the bathroom, I might take out share in andrex!!

Barbles - good luck with the doc hon, I hope your feet are suitably swollen so they can see what you've been putting up with! 

Hope I haven't missed anyone! I can't believe it's Friday again, another week gone - a few of us with due dates next week - we could have a baby by next weekend - holy cow!!! Starting to think I might go over now though as I've been engaged so long and keep getting positive pains and twinges but nothing ever really seems to progress! I still can't believe I'm at the end of this journey and about to start a whole new chapter of life - woah! Scary but...bring it on :happydance: xxx

Have great weekends everyone and super giant hugs to mrs pop xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks hun, I need a good ol hug. Have been crying a lot the past couple o' days think Im getting a bit dehydrated!!!! :haha:


----------



## Rachyroux

MrsPOP said:


> Thanks hun, I need a good ol hug. Have been crying a lot the past couple o' days think Im getting a bit dehydrated!!!! :haha:

lots & lots of :hugs: for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou ladies, sadly whatever I try to do I'm still thinking about going into labour / being induced! but at the same time I'm also wanting to go into labour because I feel like hell! ahhh I can't win! I'm also eating like a,.. I don't know, something that eats alot. anyone else??xxxxxxx


----------



## Barbles

Urg spent the entire evening in hospital with suspected pre-eclampsia. Got to the docs and was in cold sweats, head ache, very swollen everywhere, had + protien in my urine and my BP was at first 154/113 then went down to 151/101 so off I was sent.

After a few hours of monitoring and being stuck on a bed, I was given the all clear, told to rest and ring if I feel unwell again. SO now home, just had a bit of tea. Still got a headache, swollen and tired so off to bed, Phoebe is at my mums so at least I can have a bit of a lie in tomorrow.

Getting serious backache that is coming and going, havent timed it but I think its coming sort of regular, will probably wain when I got to bed. I think its time baby Jacob made his way into the world, I can see the next couple of weeks being a mash up of swelling, unwellness and high BP lol

Hope everyone else is ok, will have a catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Hope you're feeling better Barbles :hugs: I was also in hospital lastnight due to reduced fetal movements, everything ok now though. How do you feel today? xxxx


----------



## Barbles

Not feeling too bad today Rach, still getting a bit of a thud every once in a while in my head and swollen but a lot better than yesterday. Im here stuck on the sofa bored out of my brains, OH is at work and Phoebe is still at my mums so Im all on my lonesome. The house is a tip and the sun is shining bright and I cant do anything :nope: Ive noticed if I move around too much my head hurts so maybe its causing my BP to go up.

How are you today and is bubs moving ok? Touch wood I have only had one episode of reduced movements and I never ended in hospital. Not long for you at all now, our next Limbo baby :hugs:

Well Im full term today :happydance::happydance: 

Getting in some raspberry leaf tablets today as I cant stand the tea no more and the clary sage oil. And may massage the old nips :haha: lets see if we can get bubs moving. Just wanna be normal now, give me sleepless nights and shitty nappies over this any day xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Barbles said:


> Not feeling too bad today Rach, still getting a bit of a thud every once in a while in my head and swollen but a lot better than yesterday. Im here stuck on the sofa bored out of my brains, OH is at work and Phoebe is still at my mums so Im all on my lonesome. The house is a tip and the sun is shining bright and I cant do anything :nope: Ive noticed if I move around too much my head hurts so maybe its causing my BP to go up.
> 
> How are you today and is bubs moving ok? Touch wood I have only had one episode of reduced movements and I never ended in hospital. Not long for you at all now, our next Limbo baby :hugs:
> 
> Well Im full term today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Getting in some raspberry leaf tablets today as I cant stand the tea no more and the clary sage oil. And may massage the old nips :haha: lets see if we can get bubs moving. Just wanna be normal now, give me sleepless nights and shitty nappies over this any day xx

Glad you're feeling a bit better! Just keep drinking lots of nice icy water. :) and keep your feet elevated when possible :)

Baby has gone back to her crazy squiggly self today- thank god. I moan about being pelted but lastnight made me WISH I was being kicked to hell and back again , so wont be moaning about too much painful movements anymore as I was so worried lastnight! Yes due in 3 days now.. :| STILL hoping I go naturally, the induction is booked for 8pm Tuesday, but MW told me lastnight some of them can last like 6 days if all of the methods don't work,.. I know that the method I'm having first has to be left in for 24 hours, then if that doesn't work I have another one for 24 hours.. So that's bad enough! fingers crossed she'll come soon- I'm terrified, I want it all over and done with.

So happy for you that you're full term now! :hugs:
It flies by! hope your little one is with you soon :D 
If I had money I'd so be on the Raspberry leaf tea. 

I know what you mean, I'm so achey, and hurty and impatient, I'm not sleeping properly anyway, I'm so uncomfortable- so the sleep less nights do not bother me! I want to meet her. 

My parents recieved a note saying that a parcel was delivered for me but was too big to fit in the letter box. I am dumbfounded, going to go to the sorting office to see what it is. I'm baffled! I can't remember ordering anything last month that I haven't had. hopefully it's a nice present! :D

xxxx :flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Balls, it closes at 1, and My dad said sod's law it's probably just samples from cow & gate or something haha.


----------



## Lauki

Just to update you ladies!

Just a quick one as I'm very tired!

I managed to have a June baby :wohoo:!

Sophie was born on the 30th of June at 7.30pm weighing 7lbs7oz!
Contractions started at 11pm on the 29th. Went into hospital at 9am! Then at 4pm I was fully dilated and we started pushing. Sadly my baby was in the wrong position and I'd been having back labour, so she hadn't moved after 1.5 hours of pushing. Doctors decided to take me into theatre and reasses, but by the time we got there I was in so much pain and Sophie got distressed so she was born by Emergency C-section!

Came home last night after just over 48 hours in hospital and we're doing brilliantly! Babies are the best thing in the world :). She's sleeping now!

https://pic100.picturetrail.com:80/VOL586/3416378/23841173/397536962.jpg
https://pic100.picturetrail.com:80/VOL586/3416378/23841173/397536961.jpg
https://pic100.picturetrail.com:80/VOL586/3416378/23841173/397536960.jpg
https://pic100.picturetrail.com:80/VOL586/3416378/23841173/397536959.jpg


----------



## Barbles

Congrats Lauki, I just commented on the overdue June thread aswell. Absolutely beautiful, these Limbo babies are coming on now, we have two!!! Who is next...........?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Lauki, congrats! She is soooo gorgeous! xxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Congratulations hun!!! Beautiful bubba!


----------



## Rachyroux

Awwwww Lauki! Huge congratulations, she's absolutely beautiful! :D xx


----------



## yasmin13

I have 7 days left... Who's due before me? I can only remember rachyroux and hopefulheath who are due sooner.


----------



## Hopefulheath

Arhhhh Lauki she's so amazing and beautiful!!! Congratulations hon xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all!!

Ive been such a bad limbo lady... Ive not been on for ages and not really caught up properly on the goings on...but I see we have a couple of Limbo Bambinos, which is excellent news!! Congrats!! And a couple of ladies who are looking like adding to the collection?? 

Hope everyone is well though, new arrivals or not!

Ive been so up and down the past couple of weeks, emotional wreck is a pretty good was to describe it!! Im back in work today, for my last 2 weeks... and Im feeling like shite!! Everything hurts, my BH are geting stronger and longer, my hayfever is giving me a sodding headache, my hips hurt all the time, not just when trying to sleep now, I have carpal tunnel in my right hand so everything is a chore... I could go on,.....but I wont!!

Just wanting bambino to be heere real soon (though not too soon) so I can get on with being a mummy and not a moany ol'd bag!!

xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Congratulations Lauki, she's beautiful! Sounds like it was a bit stressful but hopefully you forgot all that once she arrived! Hope you're recovering and feeling well. 

I've been feeling a bit uncomfy this weekend, ever since s/he engaged now I've found the pressure in my lower regions (bladder and regrettably my bottom!!) pretty 'oof' and I hate that I can't bend over like I used to! Am seriously getting my waddle on. I also discovered a leaky right boob last night, I was horrified! It was YELLOW!!! And a quick bra inspection revealed that my left one might have had a similar leakage. YELLOW!!! :-O Was not expecting that.

It's our wedding anniversary today but didn't do much over the weekend, just an afternoon in the Lake District yesterday which is always lovely. I'd move there in a second. Didn't want to sit around in the sun which is astonishing for me and a bit depressing. Sooo, today is my last Monday ever in work - finish on Friday, thank gawd for that!!

Hope you're all doing well and sorry to hear about these hospital visits but best to get things checked out - keep your feet up and BP down Barbles please! Your boy will be along soon!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Sorry you're not feeling great Katie, I'm right there with you :hugs:

Vicki, happy anniversary! That yellow stuff is colostrum :haha: I haven't noticed any real leaks yet, just wee dried bits on my nipple (lovely :wacko:) Lol.

Well, I'm ready for this baby now. I feel like I'm walking with a basketball under my skin that is soo hard and uncomfortable, when I sit down I have to do the whole 'open legs pregnant sit' and it's not attractive. I've started drinking my RLT (I do quite like it with a spoonful of sugar in it, much nicer than normal tea!) but only had one cup so far, just sticking with one cup a day til about 36 weeks then crank it right up lol.

We've got the kids room almost finished! But we tried to put laminate down but after 2 different types and several trips to Homebase we ended up with carpet! The bloody floor and walls are somehow warped and can't lay laminate flat. But we've got the stickers on the wall (and they look fantastic, totally recommend stickers instead of a border, soo much easier and easily changeable!) and pretty much everything else is organised. The way I've got the room though needs to be changed because I'm forgetting there's boxes and toys still to go in :dohh: so will need to find a way for them to go better. I'm sooo ready for this baby to come out! xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta Claire! Ok, this is good - two people have now told me that the yellow is normal so feel less like a freak, ha!! I was (just about) ok with the leakiness but the yellow did surprise me I have to admit... Good news that there's something there though I guess, my kiddo will have some grub ready for when it appears. My mum never had any milk hence we were formula fed so she will be intrigued to hear what it's like I think! Weird that I can tell my mum stuff about motherhood. 

I know what you mean about the hardness, feels so stretchy and I too am having to do the pregnancy legs-wide-open seating position. So glamorous. Regretting as a result the wrap dress I am wearing for work today! Off out for my leaving lunch in an hour or so - first of 4 this week. Going to Zizzi who have just rung and said as it's a nice day they've got us an outside table, woop!


----------



## MrsKTB

Happy anniversary Vicki!!! Bet those 2 years have flown by!?! Ive had yellow ick since week 18 btw....totally freaked me out too!

Claire, I had my 1st RLT yesterday, could only manage hald a cup, it was ok for the first few sips, then all of a sudden i couldnt face it! Will try again tonight!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, we have our next Limbo baby!! Congratulations Lauki- she's absolutely gorgeous :)

Amanda- how are you feeling today? Must have been scary ending up in hospital. Sounds like you're very ready for Jacob to make his appearance now.

Rachy- not long for you now! Unless anything is happening today (wishful thinking?!), it's baby day for you tomorrow :happydance: Will be thinking about you. Can't wait to hear all about the next Limbo baby!

Heather- how are things with you? Any news yet?

Happy Anniversary Vicki! Hope you have a lovely lunch and afternoon with your OH. What a beautiful day for it too :) As for leaky boobs, after being paranoid that nothing was going to happen with me, OH pointed out to me that I had a leak mark on my top yesterday and I hadn't realised :blush: Thankfully, I was only in the house so saved any further embarrassment by anyone else seeing. May have to tuck a couple of breast pads in my handbag from now on though!

Claire- sounds like the decorating is coming on well, despite the warped floor and walls! Our house has weirdly sloping walls, so it can make decorating interesting sometimes! I just started on the raspberry leaf tea myself yesterday. Having 2 cups a day so far, but wondering if I should crank it up to 3.

Katie- nice to see you! Sorry you're feeling so achey and rubbishy at the moment. I had a big cry one evening last week, because I seemed to be aching from top to bottom. SO ready for my little guy to arrive now! As for the raspberry leaf tea, I leave it to go cold so I can gulp it down :winkwink: That might be worth a try?

My weekend was fairly uneventful which was nice for a change! Spent the day with one of my friends who came over to visit. Camped out in Starbucks for the morning, then we came back to ours and stuffed ourselves silly on pizza and cakes! Yesterday, OH and I went out for lunch at a new local Turkish restaurant which was gorgeous, then came back and we both spent the rest of the afternoon washing and ironing our bubba's clothes :happydance: Just a couple of things left to pack in my hospital bag, and I'm all ready for our little guy to make his arrival. Just hope he doesn't make us wait too long!


----------



## Rachyroux

Good afternoon ladies! I thought last night was the night, had pains, vomiting, back pain, diarrhea, restlessness, and nesting but nothing. I didn't sleep until 9am.so I'm pretty exhausted now. Going in to hospital tomorrow night for the induction at 8pm. Terrified, and gutted Jeff has to leave every night at 9pm until I'm in full blown labor. Not fair, it's going to be lonely, and I can't update you all on here when I'm in because my phone is a piece of crap :(

love to you all, hope you are well, my head is scrambled and I can't remember what everyone has said, so I apologize for that. :(


----------



## Barbles

hello ladies.

How are we all?

Happy Wedding Anniversary Vicki, hope you are having a nice afternoon.

Claire - I gave up on the tea, I was having three sugars and still couldnt drink it hot or cold so I went and spent a small fortune on the tablets to take instead, they still smell gross though. going to take my first one tonight.

Not long now Rach and little baby will be here, I hope it isnt too long an induction for you.

Well we all know Im in the truely fed up gang!! Ive got midwife tomorrow so will see how the BP and pee are fairing, still hugely swollen and puffy faced but the heat doesnt help. My headache has all but stopped which is a good sign, still getting aches here and there.

Got my RLT tablets today and my clary sage oil to burn. And mothers making me a curry for tea, only tikka masala though so not too hot haha. And me and OH tried to do the deed last night and I was so dry, it was awful so we didnt even finish :dohh: makes a change as I usually always bleddy wet all day (tmi) so went and got some lube haha Im on a mish to get this baby out.

Good news of the week, OH only has this week to work late and then he will be back on his normal site and back home at half 5 everyday woo and MY IPHONE IS FIXED :happydance::happydance::happydance: picking it up in the morning.

much love to you xxxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello darlings. I'm confused as to what everyone has said cause by the time I read it I forget. But good luck rachy, just think this time next week all the waiting will all seem like a distant memory and u will have a gorgeous litte baby.

I'm full term today, and still putting off getting everything ready, although claire persuded me to 1 stay in bed all day and 2 get the crib ready. In the moses basket and the crib bedding there's like a litte duvet for the baby if that makes sense, do they use this? I thought they just had blankets.

Anyone else got really hard heels and feet skin? Mine kill :( and my belly is so itchy I've made it bleed in the night.

Jeremy kyle today is making me proud to be from the midlands today, haha not! Xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh and I just had some chocolate spread on a bagel......it was delicious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning lovelies!!!

Fingers crossed for Rachy today!!! Hope the induction goes ok hon! Xxx

Hugs to everyone else, I've done the usual and read everyone's posts and now forgotten who said what but hope you are all doing ok. Barbles, hope you're feeling better hon xxx

Michelle - I have the hard feet problem - it's horrid but my friend bought me a pedicure for my birthday so I'm hoping to get that done today or tomorrow (subject to baby turning up of course!!)

Feeling like a giant lump today - 1 day to my due date but no idea when she's going to come, I just want her now!!!!!! So tired of waiting now. Had lots of BH's and grumbly pains but no show or water breaking or anything conclusive. Phrrrrruuuuupppppp!

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou all for your kind words, I'm now going to say au revoir! got a busy day before I go in at 8pm and not sure if i'll get a chance to pop on, but just wanted to say I love you all lots! have a nice few days, I will update when possibile. Any of you are welcome to message me if you want to stay in touch via text, if not then no worries, I don't want to chase you all asking for numbers so if you want to just let me know if you want to stay in touch via text, just send me a message on here. Nervous as hell, but telling myself this time next week it'll all be done! can we say oh my god? :| Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Good luck Rachy!!
Hope all goes well- will be thinking about you xx
Another Limbo baby on their way- woohoo!!

Sorry you're not having any signs yet Heather. Hope bubba doesn't make you wait too much longer.

Amanda- hope your midwife appointment goes well today. I've got one this afternoon, but not expecting much from it!

Happy Full Term Day Michelle! I hope you are resting as ordered! I've actually been wondering the same thing about the duvet bit- hope one of our ladies who's a mummy already can help us out with that. Oh, and the hard skin on my toes at the moment is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Oh my word, good luck rachyroux! Hope everything goes ok, can't wait to hear the good news. So limbo baby no. 3 is now officially on the way, Hopefulheath next?

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes! We had a lovely afternoon on Sunday for the afternoon out I demanded (!) and last night I got home to a lovely bouquet of roses and an enormous box of chocs - we'd said no presents but frankly I'd have been gutted if no flowers had been there!!! I bought him an Aussie RL polo shirt at the weekend too (cotton!) and our 'proper' present to ourselves is a big pile of new bedding for our new bed arriving on Friday, woop woop! Took great delight in throwing away all our old stuff at the weekend! I am usefully using my work time (no work!) to browse John Lewis and M&S websites.

Sat trying to ignore the baby's head in my groin...quite difficult. Am so bored I'm even replying to celebrities' Twitter tweets which I swore I'd never do in case it makes me look like a loser. I have a few things I could be doing but I think my head has already left the building... waiting now for my 'leaving' lunch with my dad today! Thinking Wagamama. Please hurry up 5.30pm, there's only so much internet surfing I can do!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

D'oh, I forgot to actually write what I was going to write! 

Michelle, a pedicure won't solve your problems (they're not in-depth enough I find!) but an appointment with a chiropodist will - I ALWAYS go to the chiropodist to have all my hard skin removed and my feet attended to and it's amazing. I then sometimes follow that up with a pedicure appointment but more often than not I'll just slap a load of foot cream and some socks on at home (in bed overnight ideally) and soften them that way. Next week I plan to have both a chiropodist appointment and a pedicure though seeing as I can't actually reach my feet myself now! Seriously, chiropodists are underused. I recommend it. Mine costs about £15 for an appointment.


----------



## Hopefulheath

Thanks Vicky - my mum uses a chiropodist too and loves it - maybe I should check it out!! Saying that as part of the pedicure my friend got a fish spa!!! Hehe, so I'm going to feed the fish with my foot skin - ha, that sounds grimola but I bet it's fun!!! Xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

I am probably the youngest person to use my chiropodist by a good 30 years or so, my grandma recommended I go! My mum goes to one now too, lol. Our feet are much improved! I have thought about doing one of those fish spa things, there's one near work! I have really ticklish feet though and hate fish (when alive - tasty when on plate) so would probably spend the time splashing fish everywhere and being completely grossed out by the whole experience.


----------



## xxMichellexx

My mums doing a fish spa next week so will ask her how she gets on. I've tried the home remedies, was soaking my feet last night and got the pumice stone on them then slept in socks with mouisturiser etc but they're still quite hard so back to soaking them.

Anyone got any advice on the duvet things? Where's claire when we need her lol.

My next door neighbour just invited me over, she's about 70 I think. She had a plate of biscuits out for me lol, telling me about her life and I told her about mine etc. JEREMY KYLE IS A FAMIILY FRIEND!!! Wheyyyy. But she said I'm welcome over whenever and she loves babies :) xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Love it Michelle, you could actually MEET Jezza! Lol! Shall we look out for you in the audience?! 

Not sure about the little duvets - guess it depends on how hot the baby is? I'm going to be putting mine in vest and babygro, then anything else depends on how warm it is. I want to use a swaddle blanket thing for sleeps so that's a third layer, then can always put a blanket or light sheet over that too. A lot of those little duvet things are just for show to make the basket/crib look nice I think. 

Get thee to a chiropodist, your feet will have never felt so soft! Your 70-year old neighbour friend is sure to know one!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Haha, that's ace Michelle- as long as we don't actually see you ON Jeremy Kyle ;)

Vicki- glad you had such a nice anniversary. I follow far too many silly celebrities on Twitter, but my account is locked so I don't have to worry about making a fool of myself as they wouldn't be able to see my tweets anyway ;) I was just saying to OH yesterday that I was craving Wagamama. We're going into Manc on Saturday as I'm getting fitted for some nursing bras in Bravissimo, so may have to pop in then!

Right ladies, I'm off to get sorted for my midwife appointment. Will catch up with you all later :)


----------



## MrsKTB

Fish pedicures are nice,I had it done in Bali, but i wouldnt say they were great for getting off the dead skin, especially if its pretty bad....Vicki is right, go to the chiropodist then treat yourself to a luxury pedi....just so the tootsies look all pretty :)

Im on ly in work til 3.30 today, then Im going to the races with work....it will be the last time i see everyone as I work about 2 hrs away from the rest of my team in a cave on my own! SO looking forward to that....just hope I win!!

Glad everyone is ok today!! Good luck Rach, cant wait for piccys!!

Im in a much better place today than I have been for a few days, I dont even feel like crying, which is nice (im even risking eyeliner today lol)! Still hurting all over and pretty sure this baby wont stay put til August 26th...but hey ho.....means I can have a pate baguestte and some stilton sooner!!

Big love to all x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hah vicki you make me laugh. I'm sat soaking them as we speak as I'm bored waiting for the crib bedding to wash so I may aswell attempt making me feet look pretty. I might invest in a foot spa as it feels nice with them in a bowl so I'm sure it would feel nice with bubbles.

Well my story is one that could make it on to Jeremy Kyle however I feel I'm too well spoken and wash my hair too much to make good television lol.

Watching peter andre on loose women, am I the only one that he slightly annoys? He's a bit...puffy and needs to man up in my opinion. 

Xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Lol at both Kate and her cave and Michelle and your too-frequent hair washing! Ha! I have literally never watched Jeremy Kyle, I think I might have to tune in next week - roll on mat leave and killing off all my brain cells! I swear when I have to come back to work I'll have to re-take all my professional exams just to remind myself of what to do. 

Wagamama was niiiice Kim, get yourself there. The Spinningfields one is right opposite my office so v. handy for big noodley/ricey lunches. Today I had yaki udon, my dad had some teriyaki chicken and rice thing that looked really nice. 

I suppose I'll have to go and have myself measured for nursing bras (although I've been wearing them in my normal size this entire pregnancy!) - is this something M&S could sort me out with or am I better off at Bravissimo (or anywhere else)? I'm not enormous of busom, just a fairly normal C cup but I'm aware of the fact that they balloon!!


----------



## Vicki_g

xxMichellexx said:


> Watching peter andre on loose women, am I the only one that he slightly annoys? He's a bit...puffy and needs to man up in my opinion.

I think he's managed to build a career on flaunting his feminine side! I did feel for him after the whole Jordan debacle though I have to say. 

He headlined a gig in Wigan last week - with Jedward! Lol!!!


----------



## MrsKTB

I would say go to Bravissimo over M&S Vicki, I dont think M&S bras are the best fit in the world....although, the do 2 nursing bras for £25, and they're not hideous!! Ive just been meassured (OMG...36H) for a Hot Milk bra (think you'll find them on google, very pretty nursing bras), so Im going to get one or 2 of those and a couple of the M&S ones :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta, will have a look at those! I just tried at work but the websites are blocked, presumably because they show pictures of women in bras. *rolls eyes* A couple of the ones I've been wearing throughout have come from Debenhams and they're nice and also quite comfy. I need to go out for an hour tomorrow so my boss doesn't make me go for lunch with her (!) so I'll head to Bravissimo and see what I can find there I think! I dread to think what size I'll end up with, terrifying!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh, however I do find jordan more interesting to watch lol, she's more car crash which is definitely what we all like to watch!

Yep my Jeremy Kyle story - split up with long term boyfriend, have sex with someone else, find out I'm pregnant, give it a go with the FOB, get dumped on xmas day, realise I should never have split with the ex, he decides to give it a go again, were mega happy but the FOB decides he would rather live with a girl and her baby who he is on the birth certificate for but its not his child than have any contact with his real baby. But yeh, I definitely wash my hair too much for me to make that story interesting. LOL.

Fish finger sandwiches = yum by the way xx


----------



## Barbles

Hello all!

Good girl Michelle, feel the love of bagels and chocolate spread lol I cant believe anyone finds them gross (cough cough Claire haha). And if you meet Jezza Ill be so jealous.

I cant remember what anyone else said...... um feet, mine are disgusting. Obviously apart from the swelling Ive got serious hard skin too, Im booking in for a pedi when baby arrives, my mum did paint my nails a very fetching coral pink yesterday so at least they look pretty.

MW went ok today, BP is ok, still nearing the high side but normal for me, urine was all fine too. Babys movements have slowed up but his heartbeat was good and strong and she thinks he has just run out of room. He is 4/5 engaged again which is good. I can stll have a sweep next week as long as he is proper in my pelvis which Im assuming he isnt at the moment.

Got a banging headache so going to try to have a bit of a snooze while Phoebe watches Scooby Doo.

And Good Luck Rach, our next limbo baby :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Glad it went well at the midwife Amanda- sounds like things are progressing :) Hope you're still managing to get some rest with your blood pressure and headaches.

Katie- glad to hear you're feeling happier today. I'm daydreaming about which foods I can start eating again soon too. I would kill for some brie on a warm baguette but have decided that I want OH to go to the chinese takeaway when I've had the baby, and bring me back a shedload of sesame prawn toast, prawn wantons and sweet and sour king prawn (can you sense a theme here?!).

Vicki- the teriyaki chicken with rice is my favourite thing at Wagamama actually. Nom. Hmm.....really going to need to go there on Saturday now!

On the subject of nursing bras...I actually ordered a Hot Milk one off Amazon. It was a bit risky as I completely guessed the size but honestly, it is SO comfortable. So much better than the M&S and Mothercare ones that I've tried. I can't wait to be measured properly at Bravissimo on Saturday, although I'm scared about what size they'll come up with!

Well, my midwife appointment went really well. BP was fine (although I still think it seems a little low to me), sample was clear, baby's heartbeat was good and she's said that he's positioned on the left side (which is good apparently) and that his head is now deeply engaged. Fundal height was also spot on. I mentioned the pelvic pain I'd been having again, and she saw how uncomfortable I was when I tried to get on the bed. She said I should have made a bigger deal about it (although I just thought it was normal pregnancy stuff and didn't want to moan lol) so she's referred me straight away to physio. I wonder if it's too late now though?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Firstly, good luck Rachy! Can't wait to hear all about baby Layla and see pics!!

And Michelle, I didn't FORCE you to stay in bed, I merely let you know it's nigh on impossible to do when you have a baby around so make the most of it while you can - good advice, no? :haha: And Amanda, eew! Still not feeling it :rofl: I used to like chocolate spread but now the thought is :sick: Lol.

I hope Ceecee updates soon with her birth story and more pics of Jessica! I'm missing her! 

I'm alright over here, hasn't been as warm here but still clammy and enough to make me sweat like crazy! I have all the usual pregnancy moans and I'm ready for baby to come now!xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I've done a Vicki and forgot to write what I was going to write! :rofl: Moses basket quilt - kinda useless if you ask me! It looks pretty but it doesn't really serve a purpose so you can use it if you want but I'm just gonna use blankets and did with Jayden :thumbup: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi ladies, good luck to Rachy!!! Next time shes on here she'll be a mummy :) 
Fish pedi - I enjoyed it! Took me a while to put my feet in but once I did it was enjoyable.
It's my 4th wedding anniversary today - lol DH and I forgot till half an hour ago, it was funny cos it hit us both at the same time. We laughed so much I actually peed a little.
So my due date is fast approaching and I havent lost my plug yet. I havent felt anything painful yet, just a few cramps yesterday. DH wants baby to wait cos he has exams tomorrow and Thursday, fingers crossef. 
Oh and is anyone going to the toilet alot? Two mornings ago I had to poo thrice!!! TMI I know but I hear your body starts clearing itself at this stage.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

yasmin13 said:


> Hi ladies, good luck to Rachy!!! Next time shes on here she'll be a mummy :)
> Fish pedi - I enjoyed it! Took me a while to put my feet in but once I did it was enjoyable.
> It's my 4th wedding anniversary today - lol DH and I forgot till half an hour ago, it was funny cos it hit us both at the same time. *We laughed so much I actually peed a little.*So my due date is fast approaching and I havent lost my plug yet. I havent felt anything painful yet, just a few cramps yesterday. DH wants baby to wait cos he has exams tomorrow and Thursday, fingers crossef.
> Oh and is anyone going to the toilet alot? Two mornings ago I had to poo thrice!!! TMI I know but I hear your body starts clearing itself at this stage.

:rofl: Happy Anniversary! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Claire. I think we've both had the baby on our minds. 

I'm starting to get bored during the day, dont know what to do with myself. 

I cant wait to start losing weight once baby is born, my face is so round now :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

I would say that seven out of ten tmes when I go to the toilet I can poo aswell as wee. Even though I don't always need to I try it anyway and sometimes succeed. Now that is TMI lol. 

Toms coming over tonight, I've pampered myself so I can give him a treat if u know what I mean. He deserves it :)


----------



## Barbles

Happy Anniversay Yasmin. Im already planning our anniversary (not our wedding one alas) lol so OH can never forget. We are going for a lovely slap up meal and ive got tickets to see Lee Evans, its our 5 year one so its a sort of special one. We have crammed alot into 5 years lol. I never had nothing with Phoebe, a few barely there BH and my plug came out when my waters broke which was the first sign I had of anything happening so nothing to worry about. And Ive been having three poos a day for the last 3-4 weeks, I dont no where it comes from lol.

My OH is the same, he wants to finish the ceilings in our new house and his job at work and then the baby can come haha. He should have finished both by Sunday hopefully and then will be back to normal work hours and less stressed over our house as we got someone coming in to help for a while.

So lazy sod me is ordering in take away tonight, what shall I get? I fancy kebab but that involves driving to get it, delivered food we can have chinese or pizza. Hmm choices. 

And dont forget your euromillions tickets either, Ive already spent it all in my head haha. If any of us win, dont forgot your limbo ladies :haha: we need a holiday :winkwink:


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Barbles :)

Oooh I fancy some Chinese... Nom nom!

Michelle your still getting sexy time?? Lucky you! Its been a few weeks since I was surprised by DH! :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, lucky you! I might ask hubby tonight to help me out tonight, mainly for medicinal purposes :rofl: And I poo alot too, sometimes it's a wee surprise! :rofl:

Oh that sounds good Amanda! We done something quite special on our 5 year anniversary - we got married! Lol xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh I'm still getting sexy time, when I instigate it which I will tonight if he's lucky lol. He's just made me dinner so I think he deserves it xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

If I relied on having sex only when hubby made dinner my virginity would grow back! x


----------



## Barbles

Well Im going to have a bit tonight, I need this baby out. Now this is the grossest most TMI question ever. So obviously spermys can make your cervix ripe and help you go into labour, now I dont know about you but after we DTD I usually go and 'clean myself up' as you do but do you think i should leave 'it' there longer to do its thing on my cervix rather than getting up straight away and popping to the loo? 
Its a momentous, desperate day when you ask someone that question haha.

Aww how lovely Claire, I cant wait to get married. Was having a sneeky peek at wedding themes and colours the other day. x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hehe that's a funny question, well I did the deed last night, only just tho, I was on top and it wasn't too comfortable, I usually clean myself up after too, and last night was no different as it all started leaking out anyway, thought it was best to clean up rather than sleep in a wet patch. Aa

Mums 50 today wooooo. She gets to 50 and I make her a grandma. 

Xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Amanda, I haven't had sex in sooo long I can't even answer your question! Maybe put a pad on and sleep with that incase it leaks out (which it will :wacko:) We didn't do anything last night, it was wayyy to hot despite it raining and I was shattered! Michelle, my mum is 50 the day after my due date! My original date was the 14th but it got changed at my scan.

Sitting drinking my raspberry leaf tea and still enjoying it :haha: xxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all, 

Barbles, our antenatal lady told us that spermys do help to ripen the cervix...but not by direct contact...by ingestion!!


----------



## Vicki_g

Yes I've heard the ingestion theory as well - one of the girls in our NCT group mentioned it whilst we were stood making cups of coffee in the kitchen, everyone nearly gagged up their chocolate hobnobs! Suffice to say I hope I never get that desperate. Doing 'it' 'normally' I wonder if it's the orgasm cramping that maybe brings something on? When I've been bothered/awake enough to dooooo It whilst preggo I've found myself with Braxton Hicks all day/night afterwards! Not attempted it for ages actually. The closest my poor husbo has got lately is last night when I put his hand on my lady garden so he could feel the baby's hiccups!

Ooh, happy anniversary Yasmin!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Bet he loved that vicki! Tom could have just fallen to sleep last night without trying anything but because of the effort I put in I practically prised his eyes open.

Hmmm ingestion so that means we have to swallow it....? Yeh baby can stay put! X


----------



## ClaireMuir123

As desperate as I am to get this baby out I draw the line strictly at swallowing that stuff! :sick: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I actually don't mind it that much, it tastes better than coffee in my eyes lol.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

You drink coffee through your eyes?????!!!! :rofl: sorry I couldn't resist........ xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girls

How is everyone! Sorry ive not been on so much, been super busy sorting out home and also trying to fit work in! I thought working from home would be ok but its still very time consuming!!! Bit late now but oh well! 

My shower went amazing, got so many lovely gifts and it was lovely to have everyone together! 

Im so ready for him to come out now! Im so uncomfortable and fed up! I love being pregnant and it is the most amazing thing I have ever done but it is at the point now where the discomfort is outweighing the positives lol! 

Does anyone else find time seems like forever!!! I mean when I was 30 weeks, I was excited about having 10 weeks left, but now its 16 days it seems like forever!!!!!!!!!!! And im sure when it&#8217;s a week left it will seem like forever then too!!!! 

So does anyone have date guesses for themselves. we had this as a game at my shower! Got a list of everyones&#8230;.my guess was 17th July, 14.20 pm and 7lb 8. Depressing thing is most peoples guesses were that he would be late noooooooooo! Hope they are all wrong haha!!! 

Goodluck Rachy!!!! Love the name too &#8211; is my sisters name :) but hers is spelt Leila. So exciting with all these babies eeeeeeeeeeek! 

So snoozy today! Chris wakes me up when he gets up for work and its impossible for me to get back to sleep!! So glad the weather is a bit cooler today though, have been suffering the past couple days!!! 

CONGRATS LAUKI!!!!!!!!! She is absolutely gorjus!!!!! I wish I could say its me next!!! 

Oh nooo! Iive just got a huge ccraving for beans on toast with cheese! Ive already had brekkie!!!!!!! 

Got my 38 week apt tomorrow&#8230;but its with the gp as community midwives are on training. Pissed me off a bit as this means the last time I saw midwife was at 36 week appointment and then my next apt with a MW will be 40 weeks&#8230;so I could possibly not see a midwife again other than when in labour!!! (optimistic early labour thinking!) what do they do at 38 weeks? Just a check up? 

Hehehe loving the swallow talk, I swallow anyway but my brain has been scarred from when I had sickness through pregnancy, gve the oh a blowy and swallowed, which then caused me to projectile vomit!!!! How sexy LOOOL! I do feel bad for my OH, I need to be more affectionate! My mojo has been totally lost! Hope it comes back!


----------



## Barbles

Well we did it and it all ran out straight away anyways lol. For once it wasnt too bad, I actually told Ross to go faster :haha: I dont know how ladies are managing to do it on top, good effort michelle. We used the old doggy position with a million pillows under my bump. Im so suprised he managed to keep it up after seeing my whale like body try to shuffle in position :haha:
Ross keeps going on about the whole ingestion thing, I couldnt think of anything worse at the moment but lets see how desperate I get, gag!!

Well I have sat here all morning, done nothing but drink loads of banana milkshake and eat chocolate cake :dohh: Might actually go back to sleep until i get Phoebe lol. Going to be fun exciting mum this afternoon and get the paints out and do crafty things with her instead of lying back feet up mum. Quite looking forward to it.

Ive given up all hope that baby is coming early, he is going to come on the 21st July, we are all born on other peoples birthdays or special days and the 21st is Nannys birthday and my papas birthday so he is destined to come then. Though I still going to chow down on the pinapple, curry, RLT etc til then and Clary sage baths, omg it was immense, so relaxing even if it doesnt do its job and induce labour.

Hope everyone is ok today, Rachy may have her baby by now if her induction started on time xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Samira, I think the date for me will be 17th July! I don't know why because it's like a month earlier than my due date but since the beginning I've had the feeling baby is gonna come earlier than her due date!

I had a bit of a meltdown a bit earlier and text hubby asking if he still was attracted to me or did my huge belly and extra fatness put him off me :haha: I also stupidly clicked onto his ex girfriends FB page and reminded myself how pretty she is :blush: The didn't have a serious relationship or anything but I always wonder if he'd still want to go out with her because she dumped him. Totally irrational because we've met and she's lovely and has a fiance etc, just my stupid mind working overtime lol. But he says he couldn't be happier because he has a (quote) 'nice house, good job, gorgeous wife, wonderful boy, princess on the way and an idiot of a dog'! xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm gonna get some tonight!!!! I think doggy is the only way it's gonna work for us :haha: and it'll either be over in seconds because it's not happened for so long, or it'll last forever because I'm so fat and hideous!!!! :rofl: But he'll be behind me so he can shut his peepers if he must! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Ahaha you guys are funny.

Samira at my 38 weeks appt they did the usual checks; urine, blood pressure, baby's heart beat, have a quick feel of tummy, nothing exciting.

So I am now 4 days away from due date, just had my raspberry leaf tea too. It tasted different today. When DH made it it tasted nice but when I make it I have to gulp it down fast.

Michelle - I am looking forward to the limbo losing weight thread!!! You gotta get Tom on to that!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha claire! 

Glad u had fun Samira, I did at mine but it seems like ages ago. 

I'm going to blame claire for my next comment. I washed my crib bedding yesterday, left it to dry by the dining table, and I've splashed my dinner on it last night. Bolognaise :( silly claires fault. 

Oh and remembering ur comment about growing ur virginity back claire, tom only cooked tea as I set myt oven glove on fire and he decided I couldn't be trusted lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ps what do you ladies think of this....i got given one and it looks amazing and we were thinking about using it instead of using the cot bed in the bedroom

https://www.ambyhammock.co.uk/

its like a hammock / moses basket but you can swing it and also if the baby moves it swings a little to soothe them. Ive never seen them in the UK before, and it was an american family that gave it to us so i guess they must be more common in the US?!


----------



## SamiraNChris

my god yasmin 4 days eeeeeek! i love my raspberry leaf tea!!! but i like fruit teas in general anyway! time for me to go onto 2 cups a day soon!!! x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Samira, I had 2 cups yesterday without realising it! I love it too :thumbup: and so does Jayden, he always get the last wee bit from the bottom of the cup!

That hammock thing lookds sweet! I'm not sure I could trust it but that's me being paranoid, they wouildn't sell them if they weren't safe lol.

And Michelle, you can't blame me for that! You should have been more careful!! :rofl: setting your over glove on fire, maybe you should stick to using the mocrowave when you're on your own? 

Wow Yasmin, 4 days! How exciting!!!! xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

I know... But I think he's going to put in a late appearance!

I love that swing thing! Dude I want one!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I know... But I think he's going to put in a late appearance!
> 
> I love that swing thing! Dude I want one!

haha thats what i said to chris when we put it up! i wish they did an adult size one!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

that would be so cool :)


----------



## Vicki_g

I have to pretend to go out for lunch today so my boss doesn't make me meet her instead (!) so I'm going to waddle to Bravissimo on the other side of feckin' town to get myself measured for these 'ere nursing bras then on the way back I will waddle into Holland and Barratt for some raspberry leaf tea which I MIGHT start next week depending on whether I can persuade myself I'm ready!

Exciting news though, should be able to pick our buggy and car seat up in the next week or so! Beginning to wonder if it was so wise to pick the widest buggy on the market bearing in mind how hopeless I am at just wandering around anywhere without walking into something. Will probably find myself leaving shops with the entire stock wrapped around the wheels. 

Cannot wait to finish work now, I'm bored and uncomfy sat here all day. Two more days left! Apparently there has been a collection for me, lol - my secretary who is not very secretive asked me what I wanted her to buy with it! Woop!

Samira that hammock thing looks ace! Better than a moses basket which most babies I know hate with unbridled passion, hence I've just borrowed one!


----------



## yasmin13

Ooohh so what did you ask for?


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morrrrnninnnngggggg!!!

ITS MY DUE DAY TODAY!!!!! eeeeeekk!!!!! :baby:

Can't believe I'm here. Really thought she'd come early and now it looks like I'll be overdue :( Still you lot have been entertaining me with all your DTD positions and swallowing :haha:. Me and DH had a go the other night, and went through the same thought process...thought I'd massively put him off by heaving my enormous mountainous arse in the air - lovely :nope: but he didn't seem to be effected!! I did clean myself up 'so to speak' afterwards cos by the time we'd finished all I could think about was going for a pee!!! God I can't wait to have normal missionary sexy kissing sex again!!!!!!!! grrr 

DH took some last bump shots of me last night - he did such a good job (he's good with a camera!), I'm so pleased with them (well once I get past my new fat pregnant moon face) they'll be lovely to look back on. I've had a play on photoshop so they're really arty like the ones you see on professional sites. Really chuffed :)

Come on baby - tis only fair, I know you're comfy in there but pleeeaaasssseeeee come out now!!!!

XXX


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Happy D-Day Heather! Hope she decides to make an entrance soon!

Vicki, RLT doesn't actually put you into labour, it's just supposed to make the 2nd stage shorter :shrug: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Happy due date... and where are those pics?? You cant just tell us about them!! Share share!


----------



## Hopefulheath

ok ok!! Please excuse the nakedness!!! I've covered all the naughty bits but there's still a lot of skin!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant1LR.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









pregnant2LR.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6









pregnant4LR.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









pregnant9LR.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









pregnant11LR.jpg
File size: 141.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Yowza! MILF alert! :haha: Those photos are amazing! xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Yowza! MILF alert! :haha: Those photos are amazing! xxx

hahahahah LMFAO!!! thanks hon, they're flattering, in real life I just look lardy!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Aww you look beautiful! and so confident! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hopefulheath said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Yowza! MILF alert! :haha: Those photos are amazing! xxx
> 
> hahahahah LMFAO!!! thanks hon, they're flattering, in real life I just look lardy!!!Click to expand...

you do not look lardy!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

your pics are fab hunni!!!!!!!!!! im deffo gonna get chris to do some of me at some point!! 

and happy due date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! another limbo baby vvvv soon :DDDDDDDDD x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Arhh thanks everyone!!! Feeling all happy now - especially as I just had a knock on the door and a man was stood there with a huge bunch of pink roses sent by my one of my best friends who lives down south who I don't get to see nearly enough!! She's such an angel and I miss her! The card was wishing me a happy due date and that she's thinking of me and that she's proud of me - of course I cried!! :cry:

Also - my mum has moved from Kent up to Yorkshire, she's been renting in a nearby town for the last couple of months while she house hunted and around 6 weeks ago we found the perfect house in our village - just around the corner! Anyway she completed on the house TODAY so she's moving in this afternoon. I've lived up here, 5 hours from my mum for almost 7 years now so its been amazing to have her living so close especially now baby is coming!

The only thing that could make this day better is if our baby girl decided to show up!! fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## yasmin13

Aww things are going well for you! fingers and toes crossed you princess will make her debut today!


----------



## Vicki_g

Amazing photos!!! Bloody hell I wish I looked like that - with or without Photoshop!! And lovely flowers/mum news too, I wouldn't want to live in Yorkshire without parental and other significant support either... tee hee, naughty Lancashire joshing!

Well my plans to go out are currently being shelved as lovely Manchester is absolutely throwing it down so hard it's bouncing off the pavements. Ten mins to brighten itself up!

Yasmin: didn't really ask for anything as felt really cheeky! I need bedding and stuff so said John Lewis vouchers but I think they're just going to give me the money so I can buy whatever. When we got married they gave us a load of Aussie dollars so we bought ourselves a nice meal in Sydney with it!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Arhh thanks girls, but honestly I'm hiding all the gross bits - I have sooo much cellulite on my new tree trunk legs - I mean what's that about??? Midwife says it's made worse by water retention - urghhhhh. I've put on 4 stone this pregnancy, how much of that can be water eh??? I'm going to have a loooonnnnngggggg weight loss journey after baby arrives! I hate being fat, I've battled with it my whole life but before I got pregnant I was actually happy with how I looked.... Baby girl is worth it but I can't wait to get back to feeling fit and proud to look in the mirror!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

No claire it definitely is your fault, don't worry I've rewashed it again now lol.

Any suggestions on what toileteries baby may need in hospital? Xx


----------



## yasmin13

I'm taking cotton wool, nappies... mmm... sudocreme

Didnt pack any soapy stuff as I was told not to use anything on their skin when they are born.


----------



## MrsPOP

Happy due date Heather, you look AMAAAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbles

Heather you gorgeous thing, you look soooooo lovely in those pictures, I would hang them on my wall. Happy D-Day, now come on bubba.

I dont know how you girls drink that RLT, its rank. Im taking the tablets, one second and its gone, lovely. 

Not long now vicki and you can join the maternity gang, its great lol

I watching Grease and my little Picasso here is painting and wiggling her bum to Grease Lightening. I love her so much :cloud9:

Ive got nappies, cotton wool, wet wipes and cream to take in for baby, they dont need anymore than that. Phoebe only now uses shampoo as she has got real sensitive skin like me and is covered in eczema and she is 3.


----------



## Vicki_g

Same, just cotton wool pads (not fluffy balls that make me heave) and nappies really - although I'll probably sneak in a cheeky few baby wipes just in case I (for 'I' read 'husband') can't get the meconium off with just cotton wool! They don't need any smelly stuff at first allegedly - although obviously I'll be bathing them in Johnsons after about a week!. The formal 'advice' is just cotton wool and water for bums and elsewhere. I'll probably take some Sudocrem but can't imagine they'll have much nappy rash after they've only been wearing them for about 6 hours.

I went out! And not only have I bought raspberry leaf in both capsule and tea form (I told the woman in H&B that I'd heard the tea was a bit rank and she looked at me like I'd murdered her children), but I went to Bravissimo for a nursing bra fitting. I'm not entirely sure the woman knew what she was doing but I've managed to come out with 40DD when normally I'm 38C! It did feel quite comfy but my rubbish busoms looked a bit lost in the big DD!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok that's good, I've packed that. Next question for u fellatio loving ladies. Esme is my favourite name...I think. My second favourite is Tillie which I love too, so on the day I think I'll decide. However if chose esme, how do u prefer it said, like Esmay or Esmie? Xx


----------



## yasmin13

I think when your nursing your cup size goes up again... I feel huge already, dont want them any bigger!

Mrs Pop your sure date is tomorrow! :)


----------



## yasmin13

Me likes Esmay!


----------



## MrsKTB

*ignores Vicki's anti yorkshire comment*

So girls, Im ouchy as hell today, this baby is giving me some right ol' jip!! Other than the usual BH, Im period like crampy, my vajayjay feels bruised and Im getting some sharp pains... then when im not hurting or cramping, Im being kicked to buggery!!

Just want to go home and get in the bath!

On a happier note, I just ate a really yummy Snickers....feel sick now tho!!

Photos look gorg btw hopefull.... wish my tummy looked half as good as yours....my one little stretch mark seems to have turned into a belly full over night!!


----------



## Vicki_g

MrsKTB said:


> *ignores Vicki's anti yorkshire comment*

:D :winkwink: I am in full Lancastrian mode today as we have a rugby match tonight against Castleford!! Sadly we battered Leeds on Friday night...

We're having another quiet bubbo day here today after yesterday's shenanigans where they didn't stop all day - wish this baby would liven up (for the rest of its time in utero, it can be nice and calm once arrived). Know what you mean about the sharp pains, every so often something will shoot across and take me by surprise!

Michelle: Es-may for me!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Esmay here too :thumbup: (still not my fault you spilled your dinner on the crib bedding though!)

And vicki, your boobs will GROW when the milk comes in and will be like 2 boulders on your chest. I suppose I should get fitted soon too, my normal bra size is a 38HH so christ knows what they're gonna be when my milk comes in!

I'm only taking nappies and wipes to the hospital and if some jumped up midwive tries to tell me to use cotton wool and water to clean my babies bum, she'll be told where to go! Never used cotton wool with Jayden so unless this baby has a reaction, I'll be using wipes on her too. They'll be bathed in usually plain water after they're born and that'll all they need for a while but like you vicki, I'll be using the head-to-toe wash after about a week lol xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

yasmin13 said:


> I think when your nursing your cup size goes up again... I feel huge already, dont want them any bigger!
> 
> *Mrs Pop your sure date is tomorrow!* :)

I know! But think I will end up going to 42 weeks. Had a sweep today and my cervix is hard, long and not dilated or effaced one iota. Was SO gutted. Im not sure if she actually did a sweep or was trying but couldnt but feck me it hurt! I was jumping off the bed. It did nothing but make me feel very nauseous. Ive had a few cramps and 2 clear outs since then but MW wasnt very positive and thinks she will see me next week at my 41 week appt and kept going on about induction :cry:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Mrs, even if you had been dialated etc it doesn't mean you're gonna go into labour fast or anything. On my due date I was 1-2cms and she said it was very soft etc - Jayden was still 6 days late! Everyone is different so you could still go before 42weeks xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Claire when are u going to accept that I'm nearly 9 months pregnant therefore nothiing is my fault and everything is ur fault hmmmmmm??? Xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

But you can't pull that one cos I'm only a couple of weeks behind you! :dance::bike::smug::friends: xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

ClaireMuir123 said:


> my normal bra size is a 38HH so christ knows what they're gonna be when my milk comes in!

*phones NASA to warn them* :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

I can pull what I like, especially as its ur fault I've now gone out for the evening and left my rewashed washing in the washing machine being damp blerrrrrrrr


----------



## yasmin13

Grrr... I feel so irritated! Just emailing the tax consultants about my husbands taxes. They want to charge £260 for doing crap all. i had to check their work and then found errors and then spend time on the phone talking them through it and then they admitted the error and did another tax computation! now they wont lower charges and won't admit that they did anything wrong back in January. and whilst I was emailing the stupid lady my rice got messed up... I left it on the hob to boil but it boiled and cooked without really cooking... I like my rice grains to be perfect. :growlmad:


----------



## Vicki_g

I have no idea re. the taxes (although annoying!) but I can highly recommend a rice cooker!! Chinese supermarkets sell them, not seen them in many other places. They give you perfect rice although you need to perfect putting the right amount of water in first.


----------



## Barbles

MrsPop that sucks, Im due a sweep next week and after being excited for a few weeks about it Ive decided I probably wont be able to have it as baby boy is not in position. At least the end is in sight though.

Well boobies - I have got 42Es at the moment so Im on for some stonkers too when my milk comes in though not as boobiylicious as you Claire, you wil have some puppies on you.

I have just found the most amazing wedding dress, there was an article in the DailyMail website about Disney inspired wedding dresses and the Cinderella one is absolutely beautiful!! I am in love with it so I better start saving (or in other words Daddy better start saving haha) and the Belle one is pretty gorgeous too.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok so now im confused, i know you probably wont know, but as im not breastfeeding, and my nipples basically arent attatched to anything cause of the breast reduction do you think my boobs will get any bigger? xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok i have another dumbo question.....milk formula comes as powder.....so what do i mix it with? xxxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Michelle - es-may for me too!

Mrs pop - ouchhhhh that sounds awful you poor thing!! I have my 40 week appointment with midwife tomorrow but I don't think she's planning to do a sweep, I think I only get one of those if I get to 41 weeks which at this point is looking v likely :-(

Mrs KTB - yay for Yorkshire!!! 2 vs 1 Vicky!!! Hehe x

Yasmin - can't help you on the taxes but I know my DH just got stung for some tax they'd apparently 'forgotten about' but when he rang them to query it it turned out they had a figure £200 less than the £450 they'd asked him for and couldn't explain why!!! Looks like there's been a royal f**k up on their systems!!! Sorry about your rice!

Claire & Barbles - yowzaa!! Now who's the MILF's!! Teehee, those are some serious mama-licious girls you're sporting!!! I have boob envy, I'm enjoying actually having any boobs since being pregnant (before I was a 32B or 34A teeny tiny!!) now I'm a 36B-C very excited!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki_g said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> my normal bra size is a 38HH so christ knows what they're gonna be when my milk comes in!
> 
> *phones NASA to warn them* :haha:Click to expand...

I actually :rofl: They're gonna be like the great wall of china, can see them from space!!!!!

Lol, michelle, I'll let you away with it and blame it on the hormones then :coolio: You'll still get your milk in but it's not likely to come out so you'll need to find a good supportive bra to keep them in check because when your milk comes in and it can't get out, it can hurt like hell.

And making up bottles - boil the kettle and let it cool down for 15-30 mins and then fill the bottles to how ever many fl oz you want (probably 2-3 in the first few days-weeks and then scoop in the same number of scoops of powder. Eg, 4fl oz = 4 scoops of milk. You then shake them up, cool them down fast (basin of freezing water worked for me) and store them in the fridge for a max of 24 hours. You midwife/health visitor will tell you to make them up as you go which you can, but when you have a screaming hungry baby, the last thing you want to be doing is waiting to the kettle to cool down xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Heather, I don't like them! Everyone wishes for what they don't have though and I think I'd miss them if they weren't there! Def not a milf though, they are NOT pretty lol. You should ask your midwife to do a sweep, they're usually ok about it xxx


----------



## Barbles

Oooh I forgot to say, I prefer Es-may as well. And I completely agree with Claire about making up bottles in advance, I started out trying to make them as and when but when its 3 in the morning, your knackered and you got a screaming hungry baby you dont wanna be walking round the kitchen waiting for bottles to cool down.

When I was making tea I had a BH that took my breath away, felt like a very mild contraction but more than a BH iykwim. Feeling very funny in my back too, like stiff and achey and Im getting a few shooty pains down very low in my bump. This symptom spotting is insane lol. Its all gravy though, I am Mrs calm and collected today and not reading into it at all!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm already symptom spotting hun, and all I've had is stupid braxton kicks lol. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thank you ladies, i just had no idea what to do, ive just never thought about it. So the electric bottle warmers, do you reccomend them? and are they used for pre-made bottles? xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Heather just ask for a sweep if you want one. My notes say they dont offer at 40 weeks but I asked and she was willing!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Electic bottle warmer - shite! Lol, I got one and it was quicker and easier to heat the bottles up in boiling water (and after a couple of months the microwave lol) xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

How long would it take in some boiling water? and why not the microwave at first? sorry i know nothing xxxx


----------



## yasmin13

I've had three cups of RLT today... Hope it helps my cervix cos I'm starting it late. I think you're supposed to drink it a couple of weeks before due date. I also read it helps uterus go back down after pregnancy - not sure how true it is.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Usually about 5-10 mins in boiling water depending on how many oz is in the bottle. Not meant to use a microwave cos it can cause hot spots. I don't think I used the microwave until Jayden was taking about 6-7fl oz cos any less than that and it'll heat up waay to fast and takes forever to cool down xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

How much do they start on and how many times a day? Sorry for the questions xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Depends on the baby, Jayden took about 1.5fl oz every 3 hours when he was 1st born but was up to 6fl oz by the time he was 3weeks old! The hospital bottles usually have about 5fl oz and you'll be able to judge from that how much she's gonna take. And when she drains a bottle and looks for more you'll know to put it up by an oz xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I know nothing......how will I ever learn???


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, you will learn don't worry! If you're unsure of anything then ask - don't worry about sounding silly or stupid, best to ask and make sure you're doing everything you can :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I feel like I don't want to ask too much because people will think I'm dumb, which I am. 

I can't be bothered to sleep, I just stay awake thinking and it does my nut in. On the plus side I love the sound of rain! Xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

People will not think you're dumb, people will think you're asking questions so you can do the best by your daughter! And if anyone says you're dumb or whatever, ask them if they'd rather you done it wrong! I like the sound of the rain too, when I don't need to go out the house that is, otherwise I hate it! We had a thunderstorm yesterday and it was pretty cool, haven't had one for a while :haha:

I slept OK last night but yet again, I'm very tired :sleep: I'm used to Jayden being at his childminders on a Thursday but she's on holiday this last 2 weeks so I haven't really had a 'break' as such. It's tough and even though hubby helps when he gets home from work, I still have to do it all day when I'm shattered lol. Bring on Nursery time! 

How is everyone this morning? xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

woowweee glad im gona breastfeed, bottles sound confusing LOOOL! 

no baby this morning boooooo! i had positive thoughts last night as i had 4 poopies yday!!!!! FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i really thought it was me clearing out but i guess not! 

I cant wait for today, going with my friend to take her 5 month old son to a photo shoot yay!!!! hes soooo cute i cant wait! 

Just caught up on apprentice....they are so stupid on that program!!!!! 

whats everyone else up to?! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

I know I soooooo late on the uptake Michelle, but Esmay for me too!

Bottles confuse the bejeebers out of me! We've got all the stuff for bottles (steriliser, bottle warner, tonne of bottles etc) for if I can BF or when I start to express...but the whole formula thing I find really confussing! I dont envy how much your wangers will hurt tho michelle, not having anywhere for all that milk to go!! I would probably get a good post surgery or sparts bra to wear!!

Anyone else got/had carpal tunnel? Its really doing my head in now....not sure another 7 weeks of this will be possible!!

So Vicki, last day of work tomorrow.... Im not jealous one bit....honest!!

xx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning Everyone!

Well I'm officially overdue now! ho hum, I'm still feeling ok about it at the moment. Thanks for the advise on asking for a sweep - I'll see what she says when I go in today :)

Happy Due Day Mrs Pop!!!!!!!!!

Oh and Michelle - you don't sound thick at all - I know nothing either!!! I think we just have to learn it as we go and a big thanks to Claire and Barbles as I love reading your voices of experience!! I'm planning in breast feeding as it sounds so much easier but the bottle stuff is still good to know in case I can't breastfeed and for when I want to express.

Hope everyone has a good day - happy labour dust to any over 37 weeks :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

I feel sick this morning, infact I'm positive I could be sick right now if I let myself, not fun :( 

Love the apprentice samira, glad melody went, think I want helen to win. 

I'm going to have a 'do nothing' day. Might do some dusting and mopping. Xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Baby has hardly moved in the past day either, she's moved a tiny bit but nothing noticable. I'm going to have something to eat see if she moves, I've given her a good prod but nothing. X


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Samira, I just want to say one thing and I don't want you to take it the wrong way - don't pin every hope you have on breastfeeding. With Jayden I was determined to breastfeed, I knew NOTHING about bottles, I had no clue how to make them up, didn't know how to sterilise etc but after he was born it was physically impossible for me to breastfeed. Firstly, I had a traumatic birth and needed a blood transfusion, and Jayden wouldn't latch on (I tried so hard :() and didn't find out til a week or so later that he had tongue tie and then it was too late. Of course I want you to be completely successful and I really hope you're able to BF but I really think my self thinking 'failure' lead to me having PND. This time I'd like to breastfeed but I'm honestly not going to be that bothered if I need to bottle feed. I just don't want you to feel like a failure if it doesn't work out :hugs: I really hope you don't take that the wrong way lol. Oh and I also poop several times a day the last few days or so :rofl:

Sorry you're overdue Heather, I know it's not fun! She'll be here shortly and you'll forget all about being overdue :thumbup: Happy Due date MrsPop!!!!!!!!

Sorry you're feeling crap Michelle, I suppose that's my fault aswell? ;) Lol, feel better. I was feeling sorry for myself this morning but I decided to give myself a kick up the arse, got the beds made, opened the curtains and blinds, got me and Jayden ready, sorted the washing and tidied up (although Jayden's made sure it's not stayed that way :haha:) so I'm feeling happier now lol xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Michelle, if she's not moved much in the next hour, give the hospital a phone just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Blimey, I've missed a lot around here over the past day or two!!

I'm super late, but I also vote for Es-may :)

Heather- those photos are stunning! Hot mama alert! Hope things get moving along for you soon hon.

Laura- sorry your sweep didn't go so well. Hope you're not getting too frustrated *hugs*.

Lol Vicki- I'm sure your boobs will be filling that bra very nicely soon! I can't compete with you Claire, but I'm usually 36E so it should be very interesting to see what I end up with on Saturday!

Samira, this is probably TMI but I feel like I poo almost every time I go to the loo lately! I don't know how it's possible because I'm not even eating very much!!

Sorry about your carpal tunnel Katie :( Amanda, how are you feeling today?

Well, I had a day of really strong Braxton Hicks yesterday. I popped into work for a couple of hours whilst I was waiting for my car to be serviced and have its very first MOT (Ginny the Golf passed with flying colours!) and people were exchanging looks when I was getting the BH. They were coming about every half an hour and were really strong but by the time I went to bed, they'd tailed off. All quiet again today so that's the excitement over for a few days I reckon!

My MiL has booked me to have half a day at a local spa next week, which I can't wait for :) Will be having a facial, shoulder and neck massage, pedicure and getting my legs and foof waxed (which I'm frankly terrified about!). It gives me something to look forward to and distracts me from symptom spotting for a bit!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Michelle, I agree with Claire- it's best to ring the hospital on the safe side, if you can't get madam to move. Could it be a good sign in a funny way though? Don't they say that baby goes quiet when things are about to start?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yeh I will, my belly is tight and I can feel where abouts she is, if I really put pressure on where she is I can feel movement. Oh no wait, she's moved :) just the once but she has. Is it still a concern if there isn't much movement? Xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Even if she's moving if it's less than normal it's best to get checked out xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Better to be safe than sorry....hopefully she's just run out of space and decided 'sod it, i'll sleep til i come out then'!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Do u think its best if I just ring them up and see what they say? Xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

I would, just to put your mind at rest x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Definitely give them a ring. They will probably ask you to come in anyway just to make sure. That's the one thing that midwife has stressed all the way through the pregnancy- if you ever feel worried about movements, get in touch. Thry would rather that and check that everything is ok, than you worrying for hours.


----------



## xxMichellexx

A midwife is going to contact me aparently. I hate making a fuss though I really do. Xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm feeling rather strange, I think I mihgt have had a contraction earlier :s I had a real pain all over my bump and it went hard! It was only the one and I ended up going to the toilet (incase that's what the pain was) and now I've got some back ache like I had with Jayden. I'm gonna keep an eye on it and see how it turns out. 

Michelle, you should definitely call them, just to do a trace. She could just be getting ready and resting for the big day xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I have to go in at 2 to be monitored for half an hour. I really don't want to, I hate hate hate making a fuss and them thinking I'm stupid. I'm sat here balling my eyes out and I don't know why xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww don't worry about it hun! Would you rather sit worrying?? Half an hour will be by quickly and the midwives would rather you phoned and went in too, better safe than sorry xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I'm just waiting for my brother to take me now. I've felt her move a bit more now, so I'm going to look stupid. I'm just waiting for my brother to take me now. I've got some pain which I'll tell them about but I still feel like a pleb! 

How's the pain claire? Xx


----------



## MrsKTB

Let us know how u get on Michelle, and dont feel silly!!

Im in a grump, just been out to get a sarnie and got stared at by a bunch of numbnuts...im effing preggo not a effing alien!! Sod off!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok so I went, baby is moving fine :) good news. When I was going there my brother ask why I looked in pain and I said cause I keep getting pain, the monitor picked up tightenings, only like up to 20% on the machine which she just pointed out. I've got home now and I was just in so much pain I couldn't stand up, in the bottom of my belly for about 4 mins, its a dull pain now but its like stabbing a bit. I'm waiting to see if it hurts again. What's this? I HATE being on my own xxx


----------



## Barbles

Im glad baby is ok Michelle, Jacob is being very quiet today too though I have felt him move. It is worrying, Im here now nudging him and drinking coke to get him to move more.

Hows the pains Claire? Im sure some of my BH are contractions, they are too painful for BH. And the pain I have around my back and foof today is ridiculous. 

I lost my voice today too, my throat is so sore. And Phoebe who is absolutely shattered is being a pain and wont go to bed. And i just had a sneeze and wet myself near enough, a nice big gush :dohh:

Got a nice chicken in roasting so gonna have hot chicken sandwiches and then got Cadburys giant buttons to munch out on, yummy and then bath and bed!!

Hope everyone else is ok? Any twinges from our overdue ladies? And happy D-Day MrsPop :hugs:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Rachy should have had her baby by now! Xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Eeek! Our next Limbo baby! Sounds like things were progressing really well last night so hopefully, we should hear something soon :)

Glad Esme is ok Michelle. It's always worth checking to make sure. How are you feeling this morning? Any more stabbing pains?

Amanda- sounds like things might be moving along for you :) Can you tell my little man that he should think about getting his bags packed now- he won't listen to me ;)

How are you today Claire? Oh and Katie- it is weird how many people stare at you when you're pregnant!

Well, I managed to stay in bed until 8.30am this morning, which is a huge achievement. With all of the house chaos, I've been having to get up at 6.30am every morning. I wanted to try and get at least a couple of lie ins before baby comes along! In fact, I think I may have a pjs day today :) Anyone want to join me?!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning ladies,

Well what an afternoon I ended up having yesterday! Went to see midwife at 4pm and had 2 braxton hicks (bump went fully hard but not painful) while I was with her. She said she definitely thought I'd have baby before stretch and sweep on Wednesday (she wouldn't give me one till 41 weeks) so I left docs and continued to have BH every 12 minutes until 10pm when I had an almighty contraction. Not sure what it was really but I got an unbelievable pain in my back (on the left) that made me double over and swear and shake like crazy - it hurt soooo much! It lasted about 2 mins and then went away so at that point I thought 'here we go' both mum and DH convinced everything was starting so I had a shower and washed my hair so I felt all clean in case everything kicked off. Anyway then it just went back to the BH type contraptions every 10 mins :(. About an hour after the evil back pain I had another painful one in the same place but not quite as strong and then another about 20 mins later. At that point it was midnight so I thought 'bugger this, I'll go to bed and see if I'm woken in the night'....suffice to say apart from wee breaks, heartburn and usual wakings through the night I just continued to have the BH's and that was it. So here I am this morning having regular tightenings that don't hurt me and not sure what's going on!

Anyway gonna go for my fishy feet this morning and have a pedicure so that should pass sone time!

Glad Esme is ok Michelle. Hope everyone else is ok...have read all the posts but my brain is mush this morning!

Heather xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh blimey, how frustrating! On the plus side, it sounds like labour is not too far away :) Definitely encouraging that your midwife thinks you won't make it to Wednesday too! Have fun having your fishy feet and pedicure- let us know what it's like :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Got no stabbing pains right now, god knows what it was yesterday. I'm really struggling to walk now with the pressure down there I feel like my legs are wide open when I have to walk. Booooo. I wanted the next 3 weeks to take their time so I can get prepared but now I'm changing my mind!!!


----------



## Barbles

Ooh how exciting heather!! Maybe she will make an apearence over the weekend, all these limbo baby girls, we need a boy to even it up lol 

Good the pains have stopped Michelle, I have days like that. And Im hobbling round too and Jacob isnt even engaged properly yet.

Well as usual another shit feeling day for me. Im so fed up of feeling crap and ill all the time, I got like this with Phoebe in the end too, my babies suck the life out of me, once I have them I look & feel so much better even with the sleepless nights lol. Full of cold, sore throat and croaky voice still today. Plus my headache is back and wont budge, even with paracetomol, so Im not sure if I should go get checked or not. Ive been getting a pain under my ribs too which can be a sign of pre-eclampsia though it might just be his little bum shoved under there. Gonna sleep for an hour while Phoebe is at nursery and see what my head is like when i wake up, if the headache is there still I may pop to the drop in centre just to have my BP checked. Hopefully its fine and I wont spend another evening in the DAU, I hate it there.

Oooooh and I fully recommend nipple stimulation haha OH was having a go last night and I got really strong BH so Im going to give it a proper go tonight to see if anything happens again. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MrsKTB

Glad you're feeling better today Michelle!! I know what you mean about walking with your legs open wide... i feel like ive had a good ol' session of the rude stuff, walking like John Wayne!!

Fingers crossed Hopefull, does sound promissing!!

Ive got a really craving for a quarted pounder with cheese at the mo.....should i be a bad girl?!

xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Poor Amanda :( You're really having a rough time of it, aren't you? It many be worth getting checked if you still have your headache after your nap- best to keep an eye on these things *hugs*.

Glad you haven't had any more stabbing pains, Michelle. God knows what half of these pregnancy aches/pains/twinges mean!

Katie- go for the burger. If you're anything like me, you'll keep craving it until you have it. I made OH drive to 3 different shops last night, to get me some potato cakes for breakfast this morning!

Well, I got an appointment in the post today for group physio next Wednesday, to help with my pelvic pain. Quite surprised to get it so quickly, as the midwife only requested an appointment on Tuesday afternoon. Just hope it's not too late (although to be honest, there doesn't seem much sign of bubba coming before then!).


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, Michelle glad Esme is ok... my one seems to be quiet during the day and active at night.

I thought I was having irregular contractions last night. Started at 3.00am and went on till around 5.30am-ish. I had a few more cramps in the morning but nothing since then :(

I have a few more days left and think he will definitely go overdue.

Heather how are you today?

Barbles - some :hugs: for you


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hey all - back from my fishy feet!!
It was great actually, felt REALLY weird at first and made me jump about then I got used to it and it was quite relaxing! Then I had a luxury pedicure and she threw in a bit of reflexology to see if that would get everything going! So I now have very pretty feet but no more regular contractions so back to the waiting game for me!

Sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly Barbles! It's the toughest time and it must be even harder for you girls who already have kids to look after!

Katie - have the burger hon! Yum!! Hehe

Waiting - great news about your physio and if bubba comes earlier you won't need it!!

Yasmin - bleeding fake contractions should be banned! It's not fair!! Fingers crossed the real ones kick in soon!

Xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh what I would do for a nice pamper session!!

When do you go for your sweep? I have my next appointment in a week if baby hasnt decided to vacate by then.

I was a bit excited thinking this might, just might, be it! Lol but yes baby and body were just teasing me. We're moving on Monday and DH wants baby to stay put till after the move but I'm getting a bit impatient :(


----------



## Barbles

Thanks ladies, I feel all I do these days is moan about how ill I feel all the time. Im so not doing this all again lol.

Well I slept until 3 when I got Phoebe who is tired and whingey after nursery. My headache is still there but Im so reluctant to go docs. Even though I feel ill I feel different ill to last week when I had all that high BP so Im going to take another couple of paracetemol, if its stil there in the morning Ill go drop in centre.

This may sound sad but does anyone else feel clingy to their OHs? I feel like I want him here all the time and I dont want him to go too far away from me. Its gotta be some instictual hormone that makes you want the person you have mated with lol. Or maybe because he is actually being quite nice at the moment lol. Cant wait for him to be home tonight either way.

Cant wait to have me a fishy feet pedi once baby is here. Im a bit nervous about one though as I dont like people touching my feet haha.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

I really hope the lack of posts means that we have a few Limbo babies on the way!

I'm really fucked on and if you're not on my facebook, here's my status at present -

What the fuck is it with people deleting me and then pretending they actually care about the answer to the question 'how are you?' they can all go fuck themselves and if they think they're visiting and acting all nicey nicey when this baby comes, they've got another thing coming! Arrrgh! Rant over x

Honest to God, for some reason about 50% of DH's friends have fuckin deleted me from facebook! I have no idea why (maybe because I update my status alot?) but I've seen a few of them in the last week or so and they've all said 'how you doing?' - why ask if you actually don't FUCKING CARE!!!!!!!!!! Honest to God, if any of them think they're coming into my house to see my baby they can all run up a fuckin gum tree........... I'm angry ladies, steer clear :grr: xxx


----------



## Barbles

Well ladies, something maybe starting. Knowing my luck it's just false labour. I've been having tightenings all afternoon & now with backache all evening, coming every four minutes. They seem too intense to be bh but not all that painful yet. I've also had so much discharge today. Will probably fade once I get in my bed, trying not to get my hopes up too much. Will update in the morning, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Barbles

Pah was nothing though still got pretty bad back ache :-( x

EDIT: May have spoken too soon, Im in pain here ladies :happydance:


----------



## yasmin13

Barbles how are you?? Is it the real thing?

Claire, calm down and breath :) These people aren't worth upsetting youself over. Delete them, dont talk to them and they'll get the message soon enough. Hmmm... I should have a clearout too.

So its my due date and nothing... Nada!!! :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Problem is though, they've already deleted me! It's not just that, I see them quite frequently and they'll ask 'how are you?' why ask that when you don't care about the answer?!?! I've calmed down a bit now but ooooh was I angry last night. And I had a VERY VERY VERY angry dream last night, can't really remember what it was about now but I woke up shaking in anger! Very strange.

Ooooh Amanda!!!! It sounds strange, but I'm glad you're in pain!! Do you think this really could be the real thing? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ohh! And Happy Due Date Yasmin! xxx


----------



## Barbles

Well ladies Id like to safely say Im 99% sure Im in labour. Contractions coming quite frequently and definately in the breathing through them stage and I think my water just broke while I was in the shower, got a pad on so gonna keep checking them, I had meconium in my waters with Phoebe so hopefully I dont this time.

OMG all this moaning and groaning Ive been doing and now its actually time I panicking, I dont feel ready to have him :dohh: Ill feel better once Ross manages to get some stuff from Tescos, we need batteries, a new memory card and waiting on my mum to drop over a camera as ours still isnt fixed, these were my jobs to to for today anyways.

Going to ring the MW in a sec to see what they say and downloaded my contraction timer on my phone lol

EEEEEKKK I cant believe this is it!!!! :happydance: I may have a baby by the end of the day!!!

Will keep you updated, got a thread in 3rd Tri too xxxxxx

OOH and keep quiet on FB for those of you I have on there, you know what its like haha xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oooooooooooooooh! I'm sooooooooo excited for you!!!! What have you done that's made you labour do you think??! Cos I want to try it! I know I still have just under 5 weeks but it sounds so much closer when I say 34 days! :happydance: I want to hear all about it when you can xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhh barbles this is exciting! I hope it all goes to plan for u! I woke up to severe back pain in my low back last night but no pain this morning! I'm going to the doctors tomorrow as I kind of want to know if anythings happening cause I'm certain it is. Good luck hunny.

Happy due date yasmin xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

My fingers are sooooo swollen they hurt to move them :( And my head is pounding :wacko: My feet aren't too bad, just a bit swollen at the top near my toes (if that makes sense) Gonna take some paracetamol and see if I can get a shower and feel better xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I am sooo jealous. I always had a feeling I would go over. 

Barbles you are so lucky... Cant wait to see pics! Wonder how Hopefulheath and Rachyroux are doing.

Claire I hope the shower helps. I've got so much to do today... Moving into new flat tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ladies, I've had my bloody show :wacko: But it wasn't a hgue about but there was definite old blood in it. I'm not sure whether to call the hospital because it was bloody or just wait it out. I seem to be quite crampy but that could be because of the way I'm lying - I'm not sure but it's in the front and back. I don't know why but I'm too scared to tell hubby! :blush: Help! xxx


----------



## emily86

hi all - 
guess what? we finally picked a name for our little girl!
it's a secret from all in real life but i'm sure I can spill online lol.
its going to be Ariana grace.

I have started drinking the raspberry tea and taking evening primrose oil the last 2 days, i'm getting so nervous about labour - want to try and do everything to make it as good as possible lol, hope everyones getting on o.k x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello all!

Good luck Barbles!!! Hope this is it for you :)

Happy due date Yasmin!

Sorry about those Facebook friends Claire - just concentrate on your true friends, they're the only ones that matter anyway.

Michelle - hope you feel better soon

Right - as for me - I'm so fed up :cry: I've been in tears like 3 times today as I'm now 4 days over and I've really no idea whats going on. I have so many BH's and some real contractions but it never amounts to anything. I've tried every old wives tale in the book to get things going properly but nothing NOTHING :cry::cry::cry: it's just so depressing! I feel like everything is on hold now, all my friends are asking, half the village I live in are waiting and stating everyday 'ohhh still here then??!!' arggghhhhhh - fed up! FED UP!
:cry:
:cry:


----------



## yasmin13

I'm fed up too :(

Claire I'm jealous of you as well now. Keep us posted on any progression.

Love the name Emily :)


----------



## Hopefulheath

Yes good luck Claire & beautiful name Emily :)


----------



## Barbles

Well ladies as most of you know, Jacob has arrived. Will update better tomorrow as still
In hospital on my phone but labour was short but brilliant, couldn't have asked for better. BF isn't going well, he is very chilled & doesn't latch well. But I'm over the moon, he is beautiful. Just wanna get home to my other baby now, she is in love with him lol. Thanks for everything ladies xxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats!!! :)

Cant wait to read the birth story and see pics. Glad the birth went well xx


----------



## yasmin13

How are you Claire? I had some blood this morning when I wiped but it wasnt like what I thought it would be... Had a few pains which have now gone and a bit of a clearout... DH is a bit stressed now.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Firstly, huuuuge congrats to you Barbles!!! He is absolutely gorgeous and can't wait to hear all about it!!!

Heather, I'm sorry you're still waiting :( And you Yasmin! I was 6 days over with Jayden so I do know how it feels :hugs: Baby can't stay in there forever and it'll all be over soon.

Well, I ended up in hospital last night, I was getting contractions from just before 7pm last night and they started getting intense from about 9pm even though they were still 10mins apart. Got my bag and headed down to the hospital and everything stopped! I thought I had one contraction while I was on the monitor but it wasn't sore, just pressure and the machine never picked it up so there was no examinations (thank god) and I eventually got home just after midnight! My 1st hospital trip this pregnancy lol. But the woman did say my bump was pretty 'sizeable' so she wouldn't be surprised if I did go early - here's hoping! 

Beautiful name Emily :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh, and I should say Heather, these people I'm talking about on Facebook, are DH's friends! He sees them and when they see me they'll ask 'how are you?' and if they've deleted me from facebook, they obviously don't care! i've only just realised they've all deleted me so will be civil but nothing else when I see them xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Massive congrate Barbles.....cant wait to see pics and hear all about the birth!!

Lots of labour dust to everyone else who is overdue and/or ready to get bubs out regardless!!

Hope everyone is feeling good today!!xx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Congratulations Barbles!!!!! *swallows immense jealousy!!!* you lucky thing going so early!! 

Hope everyone else had good weekends?

I'm still here after my 3rd false labour last night! I'm so confused as to why my body is being like this. I swear I would be fed up but fine is it weren't for all the false starts but every time it happens I am crushed with disappointment again and feel like such an idiot for allowing myself to get excited. Last night I was sobbing - so unfair!

At this rate I'll say nothing until baby is crowning!!! 

Royally peee'd off!!! Grrrhhhh


----------



## yasmin13

So sorry to hear about the false labours... :( It'll happen soon.


----------



## Hopefulheath

yasmin13 said:


> So sorry to hear about the false labours... :( It'll happen soon.

Thanks Yasmin, it just really feels as through my body is letting me down... I hope it knows what it's doing!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I'm sure ur body does know heather, it will happen in no time! 

I hope my baby does wait cause I have too much to do :(

But lol, just looked out the window the see my old lady next door neighbour and old man over the road neighbour tackling my front garden, its kind of sweet but I know they're only doing it cause their gardens are gorgeous. I havnt said thanks yet as I was iin my dressing gown and I heard her say she thought I was in bed which I'm not so I'll thank them later lol xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Aww its nice to have caring neighbours :)

Hopefulheath I'm sure your body is doing what it should for you and bubba. Dont feel guilty for goingover. Have you got an appointment for a sweep? That might help things along.


----------



## Hopefulheath

Yeah I have a sweep on Wednesday if nothing's happened before then. Mad to think me and CeeCee had the same due date, feels like she had her baby so long ago now!! I wonder how she's getting on :)


----------



## yasmin13

Dont worry hun it'll be your turn soon. 

I've been getting cramps on and off today but no crippling pains thay are regular. I havent told anyone in our families cos we're already getting calls/texts about the baby.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi everybody!! Firstly, I just want to apologise for my lack of communication!! I've literally only just got rid of DH's parents who were visiting and so have time to sit down and document my experiences :) Secondly, just want to say thank you all for your lovely messages. You ladies are amazing and I've missed y'all loads xxx Also congrats to Barbles - Jacob is GORGEOUS!! xxx Also I fully admit I am yet to catch up on everybody's news but I am will try to do so whilst up with Jessica for her nightly feeds lol. 

Right so here goes nothing... I shall give you the very short version and the long version, feel free to skip the long version if you want to, I won't be offended!! 

Short Version - After 76 hours of induction I finally was able to have my waters broken :) Two hours after that I got hooked up to all the drips and my contractions started coming thick and fast! Officially went into established labour 4 hours later but failed to dilate properly. Then after 8 hours of labour my body started pushing when I was only 6cm dilated and I physically couldn't stop pushing. After gas and air and two shots of pethidine I was given an epidural as midwife and doctors thought this was the only way to stop my body pushing. Eventually I dilated to 10cm and then found out baby was back to back and that her head was wedged in such a position that she couldn't come out by me pushing. Sooooooo... I was taken to theatre and prepped for a caesarean but the amazing doctor managed to turn her and bring her out using forceps :) She was born at 12.05pm on the 29th June 2011 weighing 8 pounds exactly :) And I am absolutely over the moon with my little Jessica xxx

Long Version - I went in to be induced at 9.30am on Saturday 25th June and was given the first pessary. Had to wait 32 hours to be seen again though!! Then when I was seen there was no progress and so had to have pessary number two. Another 24 hour wait and when I was seen again there was very minimal change so then we moved onto the gel! For anybody who is being induced the pessaries and gels being put in is slightly uncomfortable but not painful so please don't worry about it. Thank god for DH during all this as he kept me sane... well as sane as I could get lol. So where was I???

Oh yes I'd just had the gel hadn't I? Well I had to wait 8 hours and thankfully the doctor examined me this time and although I was only 1cm dilated she managed to break my waters!! This was now Tuesday 28th June at 1.25pm ... let the games begin!! At 3.30pm after walking around the hospital trying to get things moving for a while I was strapped up to the sliding scale insulin drip and the synto drip to get my contractions moving. Pretty much straight away I started having 3 or so contractions every ten minutes but they had to wait until I was having 4 or 5 per 10 minutes. I can tell you that being strapped to two drips and a ctg machine is hilarious whilst trying to go for a wee lol. At 8pm I was finally classified as being in established labour (despite not being 4cm dilated - go figure!) and was examined by Mary, the midwife who would be lumbered with me all night!! She told me I was only 2cm... Up until this point I hadn't had any pain relief... not even paracetamol! I managed to last til 10pm and then I hit the gas and air with a vengeance lol. The registrar then came to examine me at midnight and told me I was only 3cm dilated. I'd only dilated 1cm in 4 hours and I was gutted when he said that. I cried - a lot! The contractions were really strong and really painful by now and Mary thought I should try some pethidine. 

Pethidine is good sh!t lol. I genuinely don't remember a fair whack of what happened next which quite frankly is probably a blessing!! Now is the point in this account of my experiences where I would like to stress that my labour, delivery and recovery have been tough but what I went through is very unusual so please don't let my story scare you. So... first shot of pethidine down and something odd starts happening. My body starts pushing completely of its own accord and there was absolutely nothing I could do to stop it. Mary the midwife tried to get me to stop pushing but I physically couldn't stop. We tried another shot of pethidine to see if it could relax me enough to stop the pushing and gave it an hour to try and work. It didn't. Mary examined me again and I was 6cm at a push (pardon the pun lol) but Mary noticed that my cervix was now swelling due to the constant pushing and that apparently wasn't good. 

Mary decided that we needed to try an epidural as that would stop the pushing completely, allow me to get some rest and hopefully help me relax enough to let my cervix stop swelling and dilate instead. I will admit that by this point I was in complete agony and if the epidural didn't work we were looking towards a caesarean and I really didn't want that. The anaesthatist came in did his stuff and I'm not joking, within 10 minutes the pain had pretty much ceased and within 15 minutes I couldn't feel a thing. I actually cried with relief!! Lol I had been so out of it that I didn't even realise until this point that I had had a catheter fitted ha ha. By this time it was 6.30am on Wednesday 29th June and I was starting to feel like this labour was going to get very long lol. 

From then until 8am I slept as I was absolutely exhausted. Then I had new midwives :) Debbie and Charlotte :) Charlotte was a trainee midwife but she was fabulous, they both were. I was examined by them both at 10am and I was finally 10cm dilated and could push. I couldn't feel a thing pushing though which was really weird!! I tried pushing for 90 minutes but although they could see Jess's head she wasn't coming out and Debbie and Charlotte decided it was time for the doctor to have a look. And this is where everything goes very quickly!! The doctor examined me and immediately said that Jess's head was wedged so that her chin was higher than her forehead and she was back to back which basically meant I couldn't push her out unless her head could be moved and she could be turned. The doctor explained that I would most likely need a caesarean but that it wouldn't be an easy one to do as Jess was well and truly wedged. Then the doctor introduced a trainee doctor and announced that we were off to theatre right there and then. 

At that point I admit I was petrified for Jessica, I just wanted her to be ok. Midwives and doctors came from everywhere and were hooking me up to all sorts of things and reading through forms with me which I had to sign. DH was amazing, he kept me so calm and was so supportive. He held my hand through everything and asked the questions I would have asked but couldn't get out. In short I couldn't have done it without him. And he looked incredibly cute in his scrubs lol. My epidural was topped up and all the checks were done and before I knew it we were in theatre and ready to rock and roll. The trainee doctor examined me and tried to turn Jess but said "No, its going to have to be a caesarean." Then the doctor said she was going to double check and literally 30 seconds later she looked at me, smiled and said "I can do this with forceps my lovely," so she got the forceps in position, I pushed once and then my beautiful, amazing princess was placed on my chest. I can't begin to explain to you all the immense rush of love that hit me at that moment which was followed by the complete relief of her being here safe and sound. DH just reached over and cuddled me and Jessica and at that moment it struck me that this was it, the moment my family was formed. 

To perform the forceps delivery they had to give me an episiotomy and I had stitches which obviously I didn't feel at the time due to the epidural. I was taken to recovery for 20 mins where I gave Jess her first feed and then I was taken back to the labour ward where I was given tea and toast and a custard cream biscuit :) then DH and I were left for 10 minutes to marvel at how amazing our baby girl is. After that I had a bed bath (eew!) and then I was taken to ante natal ward. 

My first night with her was amazing, just the two of us staring at each other lol. I couldn't sleep at all! I was discharged the following afternoon after both of our blood sugars had been monitored and both were ok :) 

My mam came to stay with us for a few days to show us what we were doing and it was lovely coming home with my family and all being together. Unfortunately, my stitches kept getting more and more painful and eventually on the Saturday night I had to go to an out of hours clinic and found out I had an infection in my stitches :( a good course of antibiotics and codydramol later and I'm most definitely on the mend. I'm still a little bit sore and my body still feels drained, like little tasks tire me out but on the whole I feel so much better then I did on that Saturday. My big tip if you have stitches is to use the maternity pads not sanitary towels as they think the sanitary towels may have caused my infection due to keeping the wound too dry. Also, invest in several packs of frozen peas as they are heaven on your foof. 

Now to Jessica... well I am totally biased but I think she is totally beautiful and amazing. In fact she's already holding her head up for periods of time all by herself. She's not sleeping particularly well at night but being only 12 days old I don't think she's aware of what a routine is lol. Here are some pics of the gorgeous one for you all. I am so in love with her and couldn't breathe without her. Her and DH truly are my life and I feel so blessed to have them.

Thanks again for everybody's kind messages, I hope you're all well and sorry again for lack of communication and not catching up before now! 

Lots of love to you all XXX
 



Attached Files:







Jessica.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5









various photos 276.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ohh CeeCee :hugs: I cried a bit reading that! What a story, sorry you're still in a bit of pain but that'll go soon I'm sure. She really is amazing and gorgeous and it seems like she's been here alot longer than 2 weeks!!! Almost time for all the Limbo babies to be here, I can't keep up with the ones we have already! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Awww CeeCee, she really is beautiful, and Im sure she's worth every ache and pain!! So please for you!!

Well, Im in my last week at work, I finish on Friday. Since last night (where I didnt sleep at all) Ive been really crampy, not just round the bottom like period cramps, but my whole bump!! So not in a great mood today!! Got my boss coming over to visit me today (as I work on my own) so this will be the last time I see him/anyone before I leave!! Wonder if he'll remember to say 'bye'!?! Also, getting really annoyed with this carpal tunnel.... would happily cut my hand off right now!!

Other than my moan, Im actually quite well really.... hospital bag is packed, isofix is installed in the car, windows getting tinted tomorrow, crib being delivered next week, nursery almost done.....so I can (hopefully) spend my mat leave before bubs arrives, watching daytime TV and eating cakes!!

How is everyone else feeling today? Are we all ok? Any sign of anymore limbo babies?xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ceecee that was lovely, I cried too! You sound so brave!! So happy for you.

My signs have died down now, but that's fine as I'm in no rush. ikea today and painting the nursery finally, then when I get paid on friday I'm going to get all the last minute things like milk formula eeeeek. And some snacks for the hospital bag lol. 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lovely to hear from you CeeCee :) Sounds like you had quite an ordeal but I'm sure it was worth every second for your Jessica :cloud9: Glad to hear you're on the mend now too. Congratulations again hon- she's absolutely gorgeous.

Well, it's been quite an eventful few days for some of the Limbo Ladies! How are you feeling Claire? Any more signs or have things quietened down for now? Yasmin, Heather- how are you both? At the rate that these Limbo babies are popping out, I think I'll be left here switching the light off lol.

Wonderful news about Amanda and baby Jacob too. Limbo ladies know how to make gorgeous babies, that's for sure!

All is quiet here. Having usual aches and pains but nothing of any note. Baby is still super active, and there's definitely no sign of him quietening down any time soon! I'm starting to get people asking if there's any sign of bubba yet, so goodness only knows what it's going to be like if/when I go overdue!!

By the way, random question for those taking raspberry leaf capsules- is it stopping you go to the loo? Sorry if it's tmi, but I hadn't been for 2 days and it coincided with when I switched from the tea to the capsules :shrug:

Michelle- hope you have fun at Ikea. Love that place :thumbup:

Katie- bet you can't wait for Friday to come around, can you? Sounds like you're getting very well organised too!


----------



## Hopefulheath

CeeCee!!!! Amazing story and Jessica is yummy!!!! Awww so good to hear you are ok even though it sounds like you went through the mill a bit!!! I'm very glad they managed to get her out without a c section as my friend had one and she was in sooo much pain for 6 weeks :(, it's the thing I dread the most! Your story made me cry too - so happy for you hon xxx

As for me, day 6 overdue!!! Pahhhh! Feeling ok, stretch and sweep tomorrow if nothing's happened so at least I feel like I'll get to know if all these false labours are actually doing anything! Also booked to see Harry Potter on Friday (I'll be 9 days over by then!!) I figured if baby has come I won't mind about missing the film but if she's still hanging on then I'd be gutted to miss out on the film too!!! (massive potter fan!! Hehe). So I'm trying to think positive now and know that I only have a week max left until they'd induce me if she hasn't come and that's not so bad, I'd just rather she came on her own!! So a week more of bump and feeling her little body inside me, that's special and I'm going to enjoy every day of it! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Hello everyone, just having a quick read! CONGRATULATIONS Barbles, can't wait to hear about Jacob's arrival! Hope you're both doing well. CeeCee, congratulations too and thank you for the story! Jessica is beautiful!

Hope everyone else is feeling well and something happens for you soon Heather. I have very little news except that I am now on mat leave and finding myself busier than I have been in years at work! Got so much to do at home but yesterday was a success and I am about to get on with today's list of things. Concentrating on getting myself and Mr G sorted out and things organised, and my FIL is on his way today to make a start on the nursery by boxing in some pipes that frankly I wasn't even aware existed! Coving, moving a light fitting and painting should all be done over the next week or so. The furniture arrived from M&P yesterday and we currently have 9 enormous boxes of flat-pack sat in the dining room, lol.

Anyway, the best of daytime TV is now over so I'm off to make myself useful and enjoy my housewifing! Don't know how I found time to go to work! Much love to all xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol, I know just what you mean Vicki. Last week, I actually asked OH to swap with me so I could go to work and he could stay at home and deal with everything that was going on. Unsurprisingly, he declined ;) Hope you'll be putting some pics up when the nursery is finished!

Heather- big Potter fan here too! We're actually going to see Order of the Phoenix tonight at the cinema to get us in the Potter mood lol, then we're going to see Deathly Hallows Part 2 at a minute past midnight on Thurs night/Fri morning lol. OH has booked the fancy seats so I should have more room to squeeze into hopefully!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Potter fan here too! Although I must admit, I'm a much bigger fan of the books than the films lol. Can't wait to see the final film though but I haven't booked any tickets yet, I want to see Transformers 1st lol.

No more signs really over here, still losing bits of my plug and got some cramping but nothing significant. Baby is pretty active so I'm not worried, just really want to get my house in order then she can come any time. xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Yeah, I do prefer the books too but apparently, this last film will be mind blowing. Just hope it lives up to expectations! Hopefully your baby girl will stay put long enough for you to get everything sorted that you want to :) I haven't lost any bits of plug or anything AT ALL yet. Must. Not. Become. Too. Impatient.


----------



## Rachyroux

Helloo everyone! Just a quick update as after spending a week in hospital and just getting home this minute I'm going to have some pate and relax! Huge congratulations to Barbles, and Ceecee! She is beautiful, will catch up properly when I have spare time!

Very short story- After a few days of induction, very intense contractions, a bitch of a midwife who delivered her, Layla arrived at 1;02am on July 8th, we have been in hospital since as I had a temperature during labour and she had an infection, she is all better now and we arrived home today. So in love with her, it's unbelievable, and so glad she's not ill anymore. Will post a proper birth story and Will catch up soon, hope you're all well :)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats Rachyroux!!! So happy for you.

Ceecee I read the short and long version and Jessica is beautiful :)

So I've been having contractions since yesterday and they got unbearable this morning. Called labour ward who said come in. Got checked up and cervix is soft, baby is low but I'm only 1cm dilated. She offered me a sweep but I was already hot and in pain so I said no. The pain during the contraction peaks are so intense, I didnt get any sleep and I'm wondering how I'm going to be able to cope. It's frikkin hard :(


----------



## Hopefulheath

Congratulations Rachyrous!!!!!! Fabulous news, sorry you were both poorly but glad to hear you are all safe and sound now and you can enjoy being a mum :) Would love to hear your birth story when you're up to writing it!

Ohhh Yasmin - exciting!!!! Sorry to hear you're in pain hon but fingers crossed you're on your way!!! eeeek - next limbo baby me thinks :) hooooplaaaa!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hi limboers xx:hi::hi:
Many apologies for not getting on here much at all recently. I hope everyone is well and huge conratulations to the new mummies on here. Just thought i'd pop by and let u all know that my yellow bump turned pink on 23/06/11. baby Florence was born by c-section after a failed induction (i am a type 2 diabetic) and she was a whacking great 9lbs 12oz!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
So far things are going well, having to express milk for her as cant keep up lol. Well i hope those that are waiting wont have to wait too long and i wish all u lovely ladies all the very best that life can give. Will try and pop by a bit more often (Florence permitting) Take care and see u soon. Big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh wow, congratulations Phoebe! What a healthy weight too- she's lovely :)

So glad to hear you're home now Rachy. Bet you can't wait to be in your own bed and have your princess by your side :)

Ooh Yasmin, sounds like things are happening for you! Next Limbo baby on their way soon!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Awwwwww she's lush Pheobe!!!!! Congratulations hon!! xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Congrats to Rachyroux and Pheobe!! So exiting!!

Yasmin...anything yet? Ive got everything crossed for you!!

Am I the last one due out of us lot? I'll be the only one left soon!! lol

xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Congrats on the new babies Rachy and Phoebe! Would love to hear the birth story Rachy if you get a minute. Sorry to hear you were poorly but glad you're on the mend now.

Oooh Yasmin, I really hope baby is on the way by now or already here! Sorry to hear you're in pain but that's the name of the game I'm afraid :(

All quite over here again, still losing bits of my plug but no contractions or anything so from Saturday I'm stepping up my game and trying everything to get this baby out! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girlies!!! How are you all!!!!! Havent been on since Friday, busy bee but kept in contact with most on FB anyways!!! 

Time to catch up quick!! 


Claire!!! I definitely wouldn&#8217;t take what you said about BF the wrong way!!! I know that a lot of ppl struggle to BF, for all I know I might not produce enough milk but I will try my hardest to hehe! 

I know ive said it already barbles but heres a bnb CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting times! He is soooo gorgeous! 

Emily I LOVE that name, stunning! I don&#8217;t think ive ever heard it before but I love it!!!! 

CeeCee your story had me sobbing! So beautiful! Your OH sounds fab too! Little Jessica is soooooo gorgeous too! 

And another baby&#8230;rachy!!!!! Congratulations!!!! So glad she is all well (and you) and home now!!! And Phoebe!!!! So many babys &#8211; and such a big one too hehehe! Congrats hunni xxx

Yasmin eeeek to contractions!!!!! Deffo the next limbo baby heheh!! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEK im on single figures today!!!! 9 days to go! 

I have been symptom spotting like mad&#8230;.still nothing! I thought I had bits of my plug coming out, had like yellowy jelly like stuff in my pants (mmmmmmm) but I know this can come as early as 2 weeks before labour so I am more wishing for it to be bloody!!! And every time I get a little pain im like AHHHH IS THIS IT! But its not! And im not kidding, ive been pooping at least 3 times a dayu&#8230;..for over 2 weeks now! So it cant be a clearout! It must be Hayden squeezing on my intestines!!!!! 

And for about a week now ive been getting morning sickness again but its literally when I first wake up and that&#8217;s it! More like strong nausea, ive only been sick once! 

I am soooooo uncomfortable now, I am ready for him to come out, but I will miss being pregnant too! Cant win hehe! 

Ive got a life after birth class today at 3 which covers everything to do with adapting to be a parent, how to register the birth, benefits etc. theres another one next week as well for managing common problems, feeding, sleeping etc but I am hoping baby will be here by then hehe!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Samira do u remember when it was 99 lol!!!

Got my 38 week midwife appointment today, I'm hoping she tells me I'm making progress then it means all this pain has been for nothing.

I'm getting a bit scared now as tom is only here 3 nights a week cause of work so the chances are I'm going to be alone when I go into labour :( its not a nice thought. Xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

P.s I've changed my name....last minute decisions, Esme doesn't feel right I love the name but its not the right name for me. I'm on my phone so can't change my signature but she's changed to Maisie, that was my favourite name before :) xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Maisie is a gorgeous name too! Don't worry if you're on your own when you go into labour, just call whoever is closest and get them round asap xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Michelle, Maisie is a lovely name too :thumbup: It's best to go with your instincts. I'm sure you'll be certain once she's arrived and you see her too.

Samira- have fun at the class tonight. Fingers crossed for you that you won't be going to the one next week!

I'm off to group physio at the hospital today. Hoping it'll help just a little bit, as I now need OH's help to get in and out of bed because the pain in my pelvis is so ouchie. How glamorous! All quiet here too. Have taken one raspberry leaf capsule and am about to have a mug of the tea. I'm going to mix both and see if that helps with my...ahem...loo problem (or lack of!).


----------



## SamiraNChris

I do remember!!! seems like forever ago but also seems like its gone quick too LOL 

My 38 week appt was crap! it was with a GP and he didnt really know what he was doing! I came out feeling so clueless, i dont know if he is head down, i dont know if he is engaged, i dont know if he is the right size as he didnt measure my fundal height. Ive left a message with my MW to see if i can see her when she is back in surgery tomorrow as I feel uninformed! 

Aww hunni dont worry about being alone....how quickly can he get to you if you do go into labour without him. or how close are parents? 

And i LOVE maisie!! gorjus name! poss more than Esme....Esme is becoming more and more common, ive seen about 3 babies been called it now but it is a bootiful name though! Maybe you should have 2 names in your head, Esme and Maisie and then when you see her you can decide xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just noticed my baby is on the last box of my ticker! Must be time for her to come out then! Lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

hahaha!! it is amazing that we are in the last boxes now!!! i remember it showing 4 weeks and being excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

31 days to go, exactly a month til my due date, I'm not sure I can hold on much longer. Nice trip up a country toad (for the bumps for you dirty ladies :rofl:) and maybe that'll get her shifted! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Good I'm glad you like the name, its more me. I just never really said Esme out loud so I think it wasn't right. 

I hope ur midwife can see u Samira its crappy u know nothing especially at this stage! I'm having a do nothing day cause I'm so tired and aching all over. 

It depends with tom, with his job he is sometimes at his base about 35mins away, or dropping off cars to various places in the uk, that in the day, so at night it would take him about 40mins to get over, I just don't think things would be that simple lol. I think my brother will be the first here as he lives 5 mins away then my mum. Ohhh I just don't know. Xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ladies I am sobbing my heart out over here :cry: I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my dog Toby needed to have an operation when we were on holiday (my friends were looking after him) and they had to pay for some of the vet bills initially while we were sorting the insurance out. But we've had a letter through from the insurance and they said they're not going to be paying out :cry: Toby has dislocating knees (patellar luxation) but has never been troubled with them before, then when we were on holiday his hip just popped out and needed to have an op on it, but now they're saying they're not paying because it's related to a pre-existing condition :nope: Even though a hip and a knee are completely different and he's never been bothered by his knees apart from one time about a year ago. So now I have a bill of £666.83 to pay a vet! I phoned the insurance and they said that if the vet can categorically say the problem with his hip was NOT related to the knee problem they can re-evaluate the claim but it's not looking good :cry:

If we don't get the claim sorted we'll have to pay it and probably get rid of Toby because if it happens again there is NO WAY I could afford a vet to fix it and insurance wouldn't pay. My head is thumping with crying and I just can't believe this, a month before I'm due :cry::cry::cry: someone help x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Oh god Claire, that's awful! I don't know what advice to give but big hugs hon xxx fingers crossed the vet will stand up to them and help you out! The vet also may be able to advise you if they won't pay - I'm sure there must be something they can do to help as if you can't pay, you can't pay - they wouldn't want the dog to suffer or have to be put down I'm sure! Maybe there is a charity that can help? I'm only guessing but it's worth asking.

Michelle - love both names hon and agree, maybe decide which suits her when she arrives :)

Samira - sorry about your 38 week appointment hon - def ask your midwife for another check!

I have my 41 week appointment with midwife any minute (she's coming to my house - weird!!) to have my stretch and sweep....eeeek!! Wish me luck ladies - here's hoping all those fake labours have been doing something down there!!! Feeling a bit nervous actually :nope:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that Claire. What a crappy situation. These bloody insurance companies will use any excuse not to pay out :growlmad: Will the vet's evaluation do anything to help?

Heather- I hope your midwife appointment went well, and the sweep has got things moving along for you!

Samira- sorry you had such a crappy appointment. That's really rubbish that you didn't get any information. I've had midwife led care the whole time, so have only seen a midwife- no GPs or consultants.

Well, the group physio class was pretty crap- not much physio involved! We just all sat there whilst they told us why we had PGP (SPD), and gave us advice on the best way to turn over in bed, walk up and down the stairs, get in and out of the car etc. We were then told to do pelvic floor exercises, gave us a tubagrip for support (!?) along with a ton of leaflets, and that was it :nope: The basic message was- you'll just have to get on with it!

Just got 2 emails within an hour of each other, telling me that 2 of the couples at my NCT class have just had their babies (both due after me!). I'm now in full on sulking mode which is ridiculous, seeing as I'm still 2 weeks off my due date!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning everyone!

Waitingforastork - Urggghhh, I had the same thing hon, 2 of the girls in my class went early and when we had our reunion I was the only one there with a bump and there should have been 3 bumpies! They were joking and saying things like 'you're not in this club, go sit in the corner' thinking they were being funny....

Well I'm now 8 days overdue! I can't believe it really since she's been engaged since 35 weeks. Saw the midwife yesterday and she said the baby is so low that she can only feel her neck! Then she tried to give me a stretch and sweep but I've always had a really high cervix (they have to have a different instrument when I have a smear and stuff) and she couldn't reach it to even feel if it had softened or opened at all let alone sweep! Gutted!
I have the next sweep booked for tomorrow in case it's moved down a bit but otherwise I'll be induced on Monday :nope:

Please baby girl!!! I really wanted her to come on her own without intervention. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ohhhh heather I have my fingers crossed for u honey!!!

I had my midwife appointment yesterday, usually my BP has been 100/60, which is really normal for me. It was 120/80 yesterday and she said she was slightly concerned so I have to see her next week instead of 2 weeks. I'm just looking out for preeclamsia symptoms now which I shouldn't do!

How's the toby situation claire? Hope it can be resolved :) :) xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thanks Ladies, I sobbed for about an hour yesterday thinking that we might have to re-home Toby because if his other leg goes it won't be covered with insurance and we couldn't afford to pay the pet bills :( BUT hubby spoke to the Vet and he's said that there is no way what happened to his hip is related to him knee! How can the insurance argue that?! I've a feeling they're still going to say no in which case hubby says he will be going to the Sunday Mail Judge :rofl: 

Heather, I hope that you go into labour yourself and that you get the sweep to work. And Kim, you too! I'm still losing my plug although there's no bloody in it anymore (looks kinda yellow?) but nothing else really happening. :dust: for us all!!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I havnt lost any plug yet but the discharge on my liners is always yellow. But I have no signs of infection or anything its just on my liner. xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi ladies, just a quick update. I've had my little boy, born 12/07 at 11.52pm. I will post a birth story as soon as I can. xxx

Sorry bout the sweep Heather and about Toby Claire.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Congrats yasmin!! Can't wait to hear your birth story!! XXX 

Claire - I hope that your insurance company stop being stupid!! xxx

Heather - Aww hun your little princess will come when she's good and ready and hopefully (and I am keeping everything crossed for you) she's good and ready v soon!! Induction isn't as bad as it sounds hun, if you have any questions feel free to ask. Mine sounded worse because I had long periods between being seen but the hospital I was at was under staffed and full to bursting with pregnant ladies lol xxx 

Michelle - Fingers crossed your bp goes back to normal and there's nowt to worry about :) xxx

How is everybody today?? I'm still trying to catch up on everybody's posts over the last few weeks - feel very much out of the loop!! 

Hope everybody is ok lots of love xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Congrats Yasmin!!! 

Ceecee, how are you and Jessica getting on? Did you manage to breastfeed? I can't remember if you'd said before.

I went to see a friends new baby, and she is gorgeous!!!! She was 9lbs 3oz when born but she's so small looking! I got to hold her and she doesn't feel her weight and she just looked at me the full time, I can't wait to have my baby girl!!!! We took Jayden to the swing park on the way home so I had a shot on the seesaw and a swing to see if I can get baby moving lol. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Good news about the doggy claire :)

And yasmin CONGRATS wooohoooo. Can't wait to hear the story :)

Nice to hear from you ceecee, bet its mad being a mummy. 

Ohhh what to do today, its my first relaxing day I've had all week and I only have the hoovering to do :) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning all

My god claire ive just seen your post about your woggie! Im so sorry!!! Insurance companies drive me insane!!!! They rince so much money off ppl and then do anything possible to not pay out!!! I don&#8217;t even have insurance on my dogs at the mo, awful I know!!! Something I keep meaning to do and then forget :S fingers crossed that they re-evaluate it for you sweetie! I cant imagine how heartbreaking it is to get rid of a pet :(

Hopefulheath have you dropped yet!!!!!!!!!!! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK yasmin congrats!! Awww I feel all emotional!!!! We are all popping!!!!! 

Soooo Chris and I have decided to go fishing this weekend, which = camping!!!! mad i know but i need to do something! sitting at home makes the time go so slow!!!!! So today I am blitzing the house incase something happens while we are away and i want to come home to a clean house!! Il be sure to pack my hospital bag in the car too hehe! I need to go for a hair cut really too but not sure if il be able to squeeze that in! I hope so coz i need it and im sure i wont have time once baby is here!!!!! x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Another morning - another day overdue!!! 9 days now - bleedin ek!

but... CONGRATULATIONS to Yasmin - wow hon, from the time it took it seems like you may have had a nice quick uncomplicated labour? Hope so hon :)

Claire - very pleased that the vet is on side - hopefully he will convince the insurance company that they are being arses!

Ceecee - hi hon!! How's being a mummy going?? :baby: Unfortunately for me midwife thinks it's not a case of baby coming when she's ready as she's been ready for weeks, she thinks that it's my cervix not playing ball by not moving down and therefore baby's head is not pushing on the right bit to get things started. It may be that there is no other way for me :(.

Michelle - enjoy your day of relaxing lovely :)

So I have my 2nd attempted stretch and sweep (or scratch and sniff as my friend called it today :haha:) today. Really hoping my cervix is a bit lower but I'm not hopeful! Still, it's worth a shot! AND Harry Potter tonight!!! whoop whoop - a big bonus if baby hasn't started coming!!! How was the midnight viewing Kim? 

Has anyone heard from Mrs Pop - has she started Labour maybe??? :shrug:

Enjoy your fishing trip Samira - you mad thing!!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

christ, 9 days! you poor thing! your being very patient, id be pulling my hair out! fingerws crossed for your 2nd scratch n sniff hehe love it! so what are options after this, induction?? 

Im not sure about mrspop, i know she is getting induced today if she hadnt popped already!!! where are you missy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I think MrsPop is being induced today, I'm sure I seen it in her siggy! Good luck mrs if you are!

Aww Heather, 9 days is not fun! Sounds like you have a stubborn cervix!!! I hope your sweep works today :hug:

I woke up during the night with a strange strange pain in my back, it was painful in the bottom left side of my back like a stabby, burny pain and my belly was hard (although that could have been the way baby was lying) and I'm sure it happened a few times. Nothing this morning though :shrug: Was weird lol. And I peed like a racehorse all night :grr: so I'm shattered today! But Jayden is staying with his Gran tonight and we're going to the cinema so I should hopefully get some peace! And we;re seeing Transformers so I hope it has the same effect on me as it did on Amanda! :haha: And baby is very active this morning and the moves are pretty sore, like she's stretching out and doing star jumps lol.

Hope everyone is well this morning xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

SamiraNChris said:


> christ, 9 days! you poor thing! your being very patient, id be pulling my hair out! fingerws crossed for your 2nd scratch n sniff hehe love it! so what are options after this, induction??
> 
> Im not sure about mrspop, i know she is getting induced today if she hadnt popped already!!! where are you missy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

Thanks hon, yeah I was pulling my hair out last week with all the false labour but I've got kind of got used to random tightenings and the odd contraction now and I know I'm on the final bit and baby will be here soon.

They're going to induce me Monday if she hasn't arrived so at least I have a cut off time now. I'd prefer it if nature did what it's supposed to do but as long as baby cheeks gets here safely I'm past caring how I get there!

Just tracked down Mrs Pop on another thread. She has pre-ecampsia so they're inducing her tonight - poor thing - loads of luck and :hugs: to her xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Morning all!!!

Congrats yasmin!!

Good luck to MrsPOP for her induction!

*labour dust* to all the over due ladies!!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed that we have some more babies by Monday!!

My last day of work today!!!! Thank foooook for that!! It's been a terrible few weeks! Been so bored and all by my self!! Horrid!!

xx


----------



## emily86

hi all - urgh I am SO ready to have this baby already -
I am having alot of pains and cramps and am just mostly uncomfortable!
Last night she was moving so much and it was hurting me ..... like a punchbag inside me lol - I already told hubby that she is going to be an angry baby judging by her movements!

I am scared about going through labour again - but just want to get it over with rather than sitting her thinking about it - she still feels quite high up though so I think I will go over this time round........... my first was born at 39 weeks.

Hope you all doing well xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Huge congrats Yasmin! Looking forward to hearing all about the story of your little guy's birth :)

Heather- sorry things are still not moving along for you :( Like you said, at least you've got a cut off time to work towards. Fingers crossed your sweep will go well today. As for Potter- LOVED IT!! So emotional. The atmosphere in the cinema was great too- lots of gasps, cheers and applause! Totally worth going at midnight for :) Our little man enjoyed it too- he spent the entire time kicking and punching like mad! It's weird to think that we went to see Deathly Hallows Part 1 on the weekend I found out I was pregnant- it'd be nice for him to arrive on the weekend of DH Part 2 but it's very, very unlikely!

Emily- I know how you feel. I'm getting to the stage where I just want him to arrive now. I miss looking forward to going to bed and knowing I'll be comfortable!

CeeCee- lovely to see you about on here :) We've missed you!! How are things going for you and your little family?

Samira- sounds like you've got a nice weekend planned :) Much better than sitting around and waiting for something to happen!

Claire- are you feeling ok today, apart from the racehorse peeing?! ;) 

Hope all goes well for Pop today- hopefully we'll get some news soon.

Well, I had a nice afternoon at the spa. Legs are now waxed, bikini line sorted (bit red now though- attractive!), and my feet have been prettified :) Massage and facial were bliss. Just at the hairdressers now, getting my roots sorted and that's it then- all ready for bubba's arrival :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oops, sorry Katie- didn't see your post. Happy last day at work :)


----------



## Hopefulheath

Well I just got back from my sweep - and..... nadda! Had a different midwife with slightly longer fingers so she could touch it and give it a prod but not 'stretch' or 'sweep'. She was able to tell me that it was soft and thinned so hopefully once it does start to dilate it will happen quite quickly but for now it's not going anywhere! Still, Harry Potter tonight and a big cuddle from my lovely husband so it's not all bad huh! xxx

Waitingforastork - yayyyy - so glad Harry Potter is good - I'm quite hormonal though, I reckon I'll sob!!

Mrs KTB - congrats on last day at work - whoop whoooop!!!!!!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Morning ladies!
Well the post I never thought I'd get to write.... I'm having contractions!!! These ones HURT... Started about 2.30am last night and are now about 10 mins apart. I havnt slept much but I'm so glad that nature is actually taking it's course and I may avoid being induced on Monday now! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xxx eeeeeeeek!!!!!!

P.S Harry Potter was amazing :happydance:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Heather! Baby was just staying put so her mummy could see Harry Potter! Will be thinking of you today! Good Luck! xxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Good luck Heather :)

Still need to find a few mins to do birth story. Just adjusting to being a new mummy. I will try and post again later today.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh Heather, how exciting!! As Claire said, bubba was just being good and letting you see Harry Potter before she decided to arrive ;) Good luck- hope all goes well. Thinking of you.

How are you finding mummyhood so far Yasmin?

Anyone know how Pop is getting on?

All still uneventful here. Went to the Next sale at stupid o'clock this morning, and stocked up with lots of bits for our boy- mainly 3-6 months and 6-9 months. It was chaos in there- ended up queuing for 50 minutes to buy the clothes! Was hoping it might kick things off, but no. Waters still in tact so no chance of any freebies lol ;)


----------



## Rachyroux

Very busy still ladies, no time to catch up or do birth story yet but just thought I'd introduce you to Layla May xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Pictures (6).jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aw Rach, she is absolutely gorgeous!!! So alert! Hope to hear more from you soon hun :hugs: 

Heather, I'm hoping baby girl is here soon!

Also, anyone heard from Vicki? Can't remember the last time she posted....... xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Rach, she is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for posting the pic :)

Claire- I was wondering about Vicki too actually. It's a good few days since she's posted. Hope she's ok.


----------



## yasmin13

Layla is absolutely gorgeous :)

Mummyhood is good, demanding but good. I think I'm still in shock that I have a baby and am a real mummy now. He looks just like his dad, just so small and cute.

So as you all know I was 1cm dilated tuesday afternoon. After being sent home my contractions got worse. They were 2 mins apart and so painful I couldnt breath through them. We went back to triage and was told that I was 4cm dilated and baby was back to back. I was given gas and air which made me feel dizzy but helped to kind of block things out a bit. I decided the bed wasnt for me and I wanted to be on the floor. The midwife went to get my pool ready for a water birth. After that things were a blur. DH said I was out of it and kept saying I wanted to go home. When they came back to tell me the pool is ready my body was already pushing. I coudnt stop myself. Midwife checked and I ead 10cm already and baby had pooed when my waters broke. I had to get on the bed so they could monitor babys heartbeat which was decreasing. I started pushing which was the worst pain... Burning pain. They had to cut me and soon after that he was out. All in all it had taken 1hr52mins. My midwifes were fantastic and kept telling me I should be proud of mysrlf. It didnt go according to plan but it was a quick labour and I ony used gas and air.

Baby latched on perfectly too :)

So thats my story... Sutures are hurting me, nipples are sore but baby is gorgeous.


----------



## yasmin13

Ps baby turned without any help because I was laying on my left side the whole time. My body feels knackered and bruised but babies are beautiful.


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi ladies, hope everyone's ok - and congratulations Yasmin, sounds like you have a future Lewis Hamilton on your hands with the speed of that arrival! Hope he's doing well!

Heather, not long to go before the wait is over by the sounds of things! Good luck. 

I am fiiiine girlies, no worries here - just mega mega busy last week! Now I'm off work I don't really come on the computer as much as I have plenty of stuff at home to do. I've managed to wash most of the baby's little clothes and the sheets, blankets etc that I have at the moment. We fortunately don't have too much to battle with as we don't know what bubba is so I just have a cute little collection of neutral things! They make for an adorable airer when they're all drying. Also spent last week doing loads of house prep for me and Mr G, we now have a lovely new bedroom with lovely new bedding all freshly washed and generally all grown up. I cannot tell you how much washing and ironing I've done recently. Have also been trying to be a perfect housewife and made some lovely teas for Mr G last week!

This week I shall be mostly buying baby bedding that we're still missing (friend's giving me her crib so need a bunch of stuff for that now) and got a few social activities lined up - some generous friends (!) have arranged dinner for us all tomorrow night...an hour's drive away! Apparently nobody could come up to Wigan to save me two hours in the car at 37 weeks preggers. Nice. Wednesday I have afternoon tea in Manchester with my grandma and cousin and on Thursday my friend is hosting a little baby shower for me which is lovely! Not much other news. I'm not sleeping so well and getting a few aches in my back which I could do without but I make sure I have a little rest each afternoon and am otherwise feeling ok! Today I have had my first raspberry leaf tea which is actually very tasty. I'll try and do two a day. Am still perfectly happy for baby to remain where they are for a few weeks yet but mentally I'm vaguely getting there....

Oooh, also we picked up our buggy and car seat yesterday. Had fun for a few hours putting it all together (not!) but it's ready to go now. Tested it all out with a toy rabbit my brother's gf bought for bubba! :-D

I'll try and come on more often to keep my eye on you all, we have a lot of babies popping these days! How's Barbles anyone?


----------



## Waitin4astork

Goodness me, that was a quick labour!! Glad all went well for you though, and you coped so brilliantly :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Vicki, glad to see you back on here :)
Wow, sounds like you are a busy bee at the moment! I've been trying to keep as busy as I can so time doesn't start dragging but things have all come to a standstill now- getting frustrated!
Where do you have to travel to for your dinner? I can barely sit still in a car long enough to get to the Trafford Centre anymore! Oh, and we used a cuddly monkey to test out our car seat ;)
Barbles had her boy last Sunday and as far as I've heard, all is going well :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Tee hee, I was going to have the monkey in the car seat, rabbit in the carrycot and doggy in the pushchair seat but was going to get ridiculous so stuck with rabbit! Very pleased with the Quinny though, all looks quite funky although totally massive. I was pushing my friend's Bugaboo the other day and started to wish I'd gone for that instead, it manoeuvred around Marks and Sparks very easily! I did let Mr G take charge of the buggy decision though so it's my own fault!

Am currently still trying to find sheets. Why are all mattresses such odd sizes?! I've managed to get some for the moses basket/pram but the crib is such a weird size I'm going to have to just get flat ones and wrap them around with hospital corners and all that jazz. Today's internet shopping spree has resulted in a collection of nursing bras, some more of my favourite maternity leggings from Matalan (decided I'm going to still be wearing them for some time after kiddo has arrived) and the changing mat and some liners from John Lewis. Exciting times...

Going to Chester for tomorrow's tea. Admittedly it's where most of my friends are as that's where I grew up but it would be nice for someone to volunteer to come up here for a change! It's like going further than Warrington along the M56 is entering another country!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sounds like there's two lots of congratulations in order today- Heather and Samira! Looking forward to hearing both of their stories :)

Lol Vicki, I've had to steer clear of internet shopping now- my last 2 credit card bills have been shocking! I really don't have anything else I need to get but maternity leave gives me too much browsing time ;)

I'll wave as you go past me on the way to Chester tomorrow ;) Hope you have fun, despite the pain in the arse journey!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Congrats to Heather and Samira! Can't wait to hear the birth stories :hug:

I'm so fed up with being pregnant, all these totally gorgeous babies just makes me want to meet mine! I'm sore all the time, the pains I'm getting keep teasing me and it's not fair! Hubby doesn't really get it either :( I wasn't really expecting him to but he could at least pretend. He wants me to 'keep her in' for at least another 2 weeks so he doesn't get hassle at work. Sorry mate, she's got her eviction notice!!! xxx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Congrats to Heather and Samira! Seen a pic of Hayden and he is GORGEOUS!! Plus Jess was very excited that he had the same name as her middle name!! Congratulations to you lovely limbo ladies xxx

Rachyroux - sorry I haven't congratulated you yet on the birth of your gorgeous Layla and I mean that, the pic of her is absolutely stunning XXX

Yasmin - have you picked a name for your undoubtedly gorgeous LO?? xxx

Claire - I'm sorry about all your aches and pains hun but I'm sure that your little one is on her way. And husbands don't get it. They have a penis and therefore could never possibly comprehend or further more even begin to try lol xxx

So who would like to place bets on the next limbo baby...??? xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I want to have the next limbo baby! Lol, but I doubt that'll happen and it's only fair the other ladies have their babies first. I think I coped alot better in my pregnancy with Jayden because I didn't have ANY sign of labour, no pains or anything until my waters broke. Actually, I had a tiny show at about 38 weeks lol. This time I'm just in pain all the time!!! Grrrrr.

Anyhoo, how is gorgeous Jess getting on anyways? xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ah, congrats to Heather and Samira! Coming thick and fast now! Look forward to reading stories and seeing pics  Is Kim next? 

Off to get in the shower and prepare myself for my exciting evening in Chester but just started to watch Dinner Date - oooh, maybe I'll just not wash my hair today! Ha!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Jess is currently fast asleep on my chest :) Had a visit off the health visitor today and Jess now weighs 9 pound 10 ounces lol she's put on a whole pound in 9 days !! HV said she's spot on though which was a relief!! Aww hun I so hope LO turns up a bit earlier for you so that you're out of all this pain! Big hugs xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Jayden used to sleep on mine and Alan's chest but I was a stickler for routine so I stopped it after a couple of weeks :haha: That's a fab weight - are you BF or FF? I'm really not that bothered about breastfeeding this time - how bad is that??!? Lol, I tried the nipple stimulation thing to get some contractions going and got the breast pump out - it bloody hurt!!! I think I'll wait til baby is born before I decide what I'm doing xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Pissed off pregnant lady here!!!!!

So I'm over 8 months pregnant and despite having SPD from almost day 1, I have never asked hubby to take a day off work, never asked anyone to have Jayden except his childminder (who I pay so why wouldn't I?) and tomorrow I need to see my consultant so I asked hubby to take the morning off work to watch Jayden as he was a bugger at the last appointment and I don't need the stress. So he says that's fine but he'll have to leave as soon as I get back as the other guy in his office is off and I say thats fine! All's fine! But then he tells me tonight that he'll be going into work in the morning because he's got guys to pick up (?!) and coming home for my appointment and then pestering me about how long it's gonna take, I don't bloody know! He's got a computer program at home where he can work from so I don't see what the big deal is.

I ask him if his mum is off and if he'd rather I ask her to watch Jayden for an hour while I go and maybe nip into tesco, and he starts fussing saying 'I'll come home!' etc etc etc.

What's really annoying me is he's travelling 8 miles in the morning to pick up guys who give him no petrol money, coming back 8 miles, then back to work and back at the end of the day! So he's doing double the miles for no reason, spending money he fine well knows we don't have. And his mum has no issues with watching Jayden, but if he's insiting I don't ask her I'll have to trail round tesco with a heavy trolley and then get all the bags in and have to deal with Jayden at the same time. I have never asked him to have a day off at all this full pregnancy and I'm not even asking him to take the day off work! Oh ladies, I'm angry and I'm not really sure if I have a valid reason to be?????! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Firsty congratulations to you all!!! I would say I'm jealous buttt I'm still enjoying keeping this baby in. Therefore my bet for next limbo baby issssss vicki wheyyyyy.

Can't believe u have been a mommy for all this time ceecee, when we've all popped we need a limbo babies thread :) a

Claire of course u have every right to be annoyed, u do an awful lot of what sounds like very little sleep and little time to yourself, ur practically superwoman!!! I hope u sort it out hun :)

I've spent the day at Toms graduation and I loved it, I was over emotional seeing him in his gown how sad lol. Xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

The only way it'll get sorted is if Alan takes an extra hour off work but there's no chance of that happening. He's offered to take Jayden to Tesco when I'm at the consultant but he'll come back with a load of shit and nothing for dinners (I like to be in control of my shopping lol) 

Aww that's not sad at all! I've never known anyone who's graduated lol xxx


----------



## Barbles

HELLO LADIES!!!!

Have been rubbish and been meaning to get on all week but just havent had time, keep checking the old FB on my phone and havent been on the computer really.

Havent caught up but we have more Limbo babies, Samira and Heather, is there anyone else I have missed this week? Yasmin or MrsPop must have popped by now, I dont have them on my FB.

Well the last week has flown by, Jacob is 8 days old all ready. He is good as gold, dont know I ve got him. We are bottle feeding, the boy is a sucker and my poor old nips were red raw and bleeding as he was just sucking for comfort so he is now on Cow & Gate and dummies which are all working fine. He has had his moments of being up in the night but he isnt too bad really. Phoebe is besotted with him, a little too much, most of my day is spent telling her to leave him alone, she needs to be constantly touching and hugging him lol. The novelty will wear off soon though.

Myself, Im fine. Got over the birth very quickly, had no tears or stitches which helped. Was a bit achey for a day or too but it all seems to be easier the second time round. Bleeding is lighter, boobs werent as sore, hardly any tears or 'baby blues' so its all good. My blood pressure is still fluttering around the high mark, going up and down so Im being observed for that, still not been put on meds yet but its an option. And I have ankle bones again :happydance::happydance:

I have mostly written my birth story so will try to finish and post before any of third tri forget who I am lol.

I hope the rest of you ladies are ok, the time is nearing and soon we will all have our lovely little babies. The end is in sight girls :hugs:

And now introducing my gorgeous baby boy, Jacob (is the double of his daddy).........
 



Attached Files:







jacob 008.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









jacob 021.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









Jacob 2 001.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









Jacob 2 023.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ClaireMuir123

He is just adorable Amanda! Yes, Yasmin had her baby boy but I'm unsure of the name and MrsPop had Alice at the weekend! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

So which limbo ladies are left now? Xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Found this on the front page:

5th July - Rachyroux 

6th July - CeeCee2010
Hopeful Heath 

7th July - MrsPOP 

10th July - Yasmin13 

22nd July - SamiraNChris 

23rd July - Barbles 

26th July - xxMichellexx 

27th July - Waitin4aStork 

30th July - TaNasha 

6th August - Vicki_g 

13th August - ClaireMuir123

22nd August - Braven05

But I genuinely can't keep track of who's had who!!! I'm such a bad limbo lady :( Lol.

Had the midwife this morning, although it was supposed to be the consultant. My appointment was originally changed from last week to this week but it turns out the consultant was on holiday THIS week so I just seen the midwife. She done the normal checks, baby's heartbeat was fab 140-145, BP fine but I had ++Leukozites (or something like that) and + protein in my urine so had to give another sample to be sent away to check for infection or something. She's referred me for a scan at 38 weeks (unsure why except maybe to check position and size of baby) and need to go back next week to the midwife and consultant at term. I don't feel like I have a urine infection except sometimes when I feel the need to pee I can't go but I assumed that was just baby lying on my bladder, it's not sore or anything.

Oh and she made me almost shit myself bysaying baby was breech! She said she felt a head under my ribs and bum in my pelvis - so she turned on the scanner machine and checked. Baby IS head down and just seems to have a hard bum :rofl: 

How is everyone feeling today? Mummies and still pregnant ladies :flower: xxx


----------



## emily86

Hi ladies! Im still here just on my phone dont have computer access at the mo.
im fed up now, bad back ache...... I want this baby out of me !


----------



## Waitin4astork

Looking at the list Claire, I think everyone up to Barbles have had their babies. I have a feeling either you or Michelle will be next- I reckon I could be here for a while yet!

Midwife appointment yesterday went ok. Bubba's heartbeat was good and strong (although he decided he didn't like the doppler and kicked it off my stomach as soon as the midwife put it on :D). She said his head is really, really down now so I'm hoping that's a good sign, although I still haven't lost any of my plug, had a show etc- only a handful of BH. As for me, my sample was clear but my blood pressure was high for me (135/72 when for the last couple of months, it's been 100/60) and because of my swollen hands and feet too, she wants me to go and see her again in a few days and keep an eye on it.

I'm SO ready for my little guy to come now!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Nooooo it won't be me! I definitely still think I've got a couple of weeks left. I've got another appointment today cause of high blood pressure too, let's see how this goes! Not till 4 tho booo.

Fallen out with Tom, he was tagged in suspicous photos on facebook froom the night after his graduation, it looked like him and his friend had coupled off and were walking these 2 girls home, toms holding her handbag. He sent me this this morning - My whatsapp isn't sending. I feel I should apologise for putting u in a position where u think I have done something more than talked to a girl. I'm promising u now nothing more happened than speaking to her and no matter what u read in to those photos I'm been truthful with u I really am. So I hope when u wake up ur ok with me cus I would love to speak to u.I can fully see ur point and I agree that it doesn't look good and If the tables were turned I would hate it. But u will always think the worse because of the past xx

Ergh, I do believe him, he rang me when he was in bed on that night, I've just told him to be conscious on how things might look to me. He said he was only holding her bag cause she was covering her head cause iit was raining and her mate was talkng to his mate so they had to talk. 

Blerrrrrrrr hate boys.


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone, I've decided on the name Uzayr which means precious. I am so tired and my nipples are sore! I've also been feeling very emotional, just keep crying, one min I feel happy and positive and the next I feel out of my depth and wonder how other women do it. Just want to enjoy motherhood so hope this passes.
How is everyone else?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Wow yasmin, how do u say that? Everything will be ok hun, its a big change just gve it some time :)

I'm annoyed, been given the date I would have to be induced on, the 4th august, the FOBs bday, eergh the one day I would have not chosen!


----------



## yasmin13

Hmmm... I guess phonetically it would be oo-zay-r Does that make it easier?

I had the breadtfeeding support worker come to visit me today cos of my sore nipples... The help and support out there is great. It made me feel a bit more confident. Seriously if you have any concerns you should contact your community midwife.

I will also say be prepared for the emotions after birth. I felt negative at times and burst out crying randomly... I thought I didnt love my baby enough. No body tells you that you might go through this and that its not abnormal cos of the change in hormones.

Of course I do love my little bubba and he is perfect. A small version of his dad :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah Michelle, that's not ideal! Hopefully your princess will be making her appearance before then! If I have to be induced, it'll be 8th August as they let us go 12 days over at our hospital. I'm almost as focused on that date as my due date now!

Yasmin, I'm sorry you've had a few bumps in the road since your boy has arrived. My midwife actually warned me of the 'baby blues' we might get in the first week or two, as well as the teacher at my NCT classes because of hormones flying all over the place. Hopefully you've got lots of support around you, to help with that. How are you finding breastfeeding now?

Well as usual, nothing to report here! Just having a quiet day at home today, with my feet up. Everyone has been telling me to do that whilst I still can ;) Bubba is quietening down a bit now (although still moving more than 10 times a day) so I'm hoping it might be a good sign *clutching at straws* ;)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Lovely name Yasmin, unusual but lovely :flower:

I'm not 100% sure how long they're gonna let me go over my dates because I'm due to have a VBAC and will need to be monitored very closely. I was gonna ask the consultant on Tuesday but the system somehow fucked up and I just seen the midwife. I'm hoping it won't be too long though. But I've decided to stop eviction proceedings (not that I'd really done much to help her along lol) but it never worked last time so I figure it's not gonna work this time either so I might aswell enjoy the time I have either on my own (very rare lol) and just the 3 of us. She can't stay in there forever! Lol. Ideally I'd like her to come within the next 2 weeks but hey, I can't do much to help it lol. xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

I'm fixed on the 4th now, its weird I feel like that's my due date now lol. I'm so active still and always going out for lunch etc I just know she's not goiing to come anytime soon. I've now decided to take a list of names to the hospital as I'm undecided still, my list now consists of
Maisie
Ella
Mia
Eva
Esme

Middle name is definitely rose tho lol. 

Arrrrr crap xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Lol, I don't really have a lost of names!! I still like Leah but I keep thinking there's something else that is better for her! And I don't know what lol. Names I like are - 

Leah
Rebecca
Ava
Halle (hubby likes Hayley but I don't)

Help me ladies! I need some suggestions as I have nothing........ xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Anyone around!?!? Hope everyone is ok!

I'm in a bit of a dilemma regarding my sister and nieces/nephew. We were at my nieces 6th birthday party on Wednesday and they were all annoying the life outta me! Carly (who'd 9 going on 14) cried and whinged because she got put out of musical statues, Natasha (who's birthday it was) had a serious tantrum because she got put out and Dylan (who you've all heard about!!!!!) was a shit and a half. I must say though I'm very proud of my boy because I told him not to copy Dylan and he didn't, he was very well behaved as usual.

Anyhoo, I've just realised that my sister is gonna come to the hospital to visit us (which is fine obviously!) but she's going to want to bring the kids. Now, I wouldn't mind her bringing the girls because they can take a telling. But she's going to bring Dylan and I have these awful thoughts about him wanting to hurt the baby (he is very very jealous) and generally being a wee shit in the hospital and I won't put up with it. Emma has finally realised how naughty he is an this behaviour he's displaying is not 'normal' buy behaviour.

I've found out he's been watching Lord of The Rings at his Dads house, which in all honesty, scares the shit outta me, so God knows what it's doing to him. He's started putting on several layers of clothes to become a 'bad baddie' (his words) My sister is trying to curb his behaviour but ireally, it's not working at all. In a way I feel bad for her but I also can't help but think she's brought it on herself by never disciplining him.

Now I've got this dilemma, do I tell her not to bring the kids to the hospital (my mum says I can't do that :dohh:) or let her bring them and get them 'removed' when he starts playing up (which I know for a fact he will) I love them all but right now I dont' like my nephew, he is honestly just as bad, if not worse, that some of the kids I've seen on supernanny :nope: xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

HIIII ALLL! 

I am soooo sorry ive abandoned you, been super busy and hectic at home! i havent even written my birth story yet!!!! 

I caant believe we are all popping! all this time we spent on here preggo together and now its baby time! 

Congrats to all babies - ive already said on FB but not on here hehe! how bootiful are all our babies!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hayden has had his 5 day check today and all is fab! he has put 90% of his weight that he lost from birth to day 2 (which is normal) so almost back to his birth weight which is amazingly quick apparently but he is a greedy boy! on my boob every hour or so in the day and every 2 through the night zzzzzzzzzzzz! I expressed 6oz's today which is 3 feeds so chris is gona do a night feed tonight, give me some extra sleep yay!!! ive had like 3 hours sleep a day so far and havent slept in the day (im a bad sleeper, cant sleep in light or noise lol) but some how i feel fine!!!!!!!! my whole life ive needed 8 hours sleep and if i dont get it im a grouch and now i get no sleep and im fine!!!! although this is only day 5........im sure i will become a witch in time! 

How is everyone feeling (preggo or mummy)!!!!!! just to rub it in - it feels AMAZING not being pregnant LOL! I dont know how ppl say they miss their bump, i dont miss a thing! no more heartburn, no more not being able to bend down, i can sleep on my back!!!!

although i still moan - my foof is sooo painful (as expected) and so are my boobies! they are super milk machines and are twice the size of haydens head!!! and they leak like mad in bed LOL! expressing my milk helped soooooo much with the pain but the MW said im gona be fighting a losing battle as the more i express the more i will produce but oh well, more milk in the fridge for when i go out or when chris wants to do a feed! 

sorry for the blab! ive missed everyone and feel awful for not coming on sooner!!!!!!!! its crazy how much time a baby takes up! my days are way too short and fly plus the visitors every night dont help! tonight is our first night off and its bliss!!!!!!!!!!!! plus today is the first day chris has been home as he has been at work all week (hes self employed n had loads of work booked in which he cudnt cancel 

Hope everyone is ok!!! if i havent got anyone on FB add me - samira magrabi - im on this all the time as on my mobily hehe! xxxxx 

Claire - be strong and tell her she cant bring them! you dont want your special day ruined!!!! cant you lie....say that you cant bring children under 16 for visiting coz of spread of colds/illnesses etc??? or just be honest and say you want to have a relaxed environment and no children! it is not being unfair at all! xxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Claire, I've been trying to post in your thread in Third Tri but it won't let me for some reason- it wants to keep logging me out! This is what I was trying to say anyway:

That's it Claire, I'm going to kill you now!!!

Seriously, good luck- hope it's the start of things for you :) I will be checking FB obsessively from now on ;) xx

Got there in the end!!

As for me, nothing to report. Still quiet, still no signs, twinges or symptoms despite my best efforts and trying EVERYTHING to get bubba moving along. Have got a midwife appointment tomorrow, and I may well cry and beg her!!


----------



## MrsPOP

I think I must have unsubscribed to this thread!!!!! Stupid me!

Im taking LO to beddy byes now so will catch up asap xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello!!!!!!
Sorry I disappeared for so long! Eliza Belle finally arrived on Sunday 17th July at 2pm! She weighed 8Lbs 9oz of pure gorgeousness! :cloud9:

She's absolutely beautiful and she makes my heart burst when I look at her. Along with my amazing husband she completes my world :cloud9:

I had a very traumatic birth that ended in a major episiotomy and forceps delivery at the last minute. I lost a lot of blood so was pretty weak for a while and to top it off ended up going back into hospital in an ambulance this monday as I got an infection caused by some membranes being left behind in my uterus - which meant I started painfully contracting again (more gas and air!!)...didn't think I'd be going through that again so soon!!! I have antibiotics now though so am feeling much better!

Anyway - my little angel is worth every last bit of pain. She's so amazing! She's pretty demanding and wants to eat ALL the time but she's very patient with her mummy!

Full birth story to follow when I can - right now I have Eliza chomping on my boob and it's giving me back ache typing one handed and holding on to her!!!

Congratualtions to all the other limbo baby arrivals that have come since I've been AWOL! And cant wait to hear news of more on the way!

lots of love xxx

Here's some pickies xxx
 



Attached Files:







eliza 1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









Eliza 2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









Eliza 3.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









Us .jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh wow Eliza is gorrrrrrgeous!!!!!! Congrats!

I've posted my birth story on my journal and in birth stories and announcements, it is pretty traumatic too. I had an EMCS due to foetal distress after 36 hours of labour reaching 8/9cm and my poor Alice became very unwell and we were readmitted the day after discharge. It's been an extremely tough time, we've had to go with FF due to poor Alice being unwell and both DH and I are pretty emotionally scarred from the entire experience, so much in that we no longer want any other children. Luckily Alice is much better now, though she has a heart murmur :( ... and DH and I are getting to know our daughter as we were robbed of that chance in her first 5 days thanks to terrible postnatal care.

Samira - I certainly miss being pregnant! I miss my bump so badly :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!!!

Oh my goodness heather, Eliza is GORGEOUS!!! Sorry it wasn't quite too plan but you're right, they are worth every second of pain.

MrsPop, I'm sorry for you too :( Poor you and Alice. She also is amazingly gorgeous :cloud9: I'm sad it's put you off having anymore kids aswell but of course that's your decisions :hugs:

And to anyone who isn't on my facebook or seen my 3rd tri thread I'm being induced tomorrow! My waters broke yesterday morning but haven't gone into labour myself :( I'm not sure why I'm surprised because the same happened with Jayden! I just hope everything goes well tomorrow and I get my VBAC! Will update when I can but facebook will be updated 1st :) xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Good luck Claire!!! X


----------



## emily86

Im so ready to have this baby now!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Firstly Heather- Eliza is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I love the photo of the three of you- a perfect little family :) Glad to hear you're on the mend now after your difficult birth.

Laura- I'm so sorry to hear that you had such a traumatic experience. Poor Alice has been through a lot already. Hope that you're all getting the time to bond with each other now *hugs*

Ooh, Claire should be well on her way now. Noodles should be here any time soon :)

As for me, nothing to report I'm afraid. Went to the midwife on Wed (due date) and said he is really, really, really down now but still nothing is happening! I've had odd cramps and stabbing pains but nothing that fits in with patterns of contractions. She said it sounds like he's trying, but isn't quite getting there! It was super demoralising to see her write 'no signs of labour' in my notes though :( She's booked me in for a sweep on Monday (40+5) so I'm just hoping that my cervix is doing something, that means it might help things on their way. They also said when I was having my sweep, they would also give me a date for induction :( Based on how long the hospital let us go for, I think I'll be looking at a week on Monday.

Emily- I totally sympathise hon!


----------



## SamiraNChris

my god hopeful, sounds awful but Eliza is absolutly goooorjus!!!! and love the pic of your new family! i need to get a pic of chris, me and Hayden! we havent got one yet, well we do when he literally popped out as my mum took pics n videoed (i havent had the guts to watch it yet) but not after he was cleaned up etc! 

Hayden is doing fab, he has put on so much weight! he is well over his birth weight now which the MW said is unusual for a BF baby!!! to be fair i do produce a silly amount of milk and he feeds every hour n half so im not surprised!! 

Oooh i have a fab app on my phone, its called Baby ESP (on android) so im not sure what it would be for i phone. bit its fab, you can log when he feeds, how long for, when he goes to sleep, when he wakes up, when you change his nappy, what boob you BF on so you know which one to do next time, when he bathed etc! i have found it sooooo useful to estimate when he will have next feed, how long ago i changed him and how long i think he will sleep for! definately recommend you finding a similar app!!!! xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi everyone, just checking up on progress! Congratulations Heather, Eliza is beautiful and so is Hayden Samira! Congrats too MrsPOP, at least the trauma is now over and you can enjoy your baby girl. Good luck to Claire for induction and come on Kim!

5 days to go here, nothing happening though. No twinges (although I wouldn't really know what to look for anyway!), no show and no signs of imminent labour other than the midwife telling me on Friday that the baby is very deeply engaged and I may not need my midwife appt this Friday! I'd like to at least get to my due date on Saturday - I've started taking raspberry leaf tea capsules and have sat on my ball a bit more but am not going hell for leather on the eviction proceedings, this baby will come when it likes I think! I've waterproofed the bed this morning though with a protector and one of those horrible mat things just in case something happens and ruins the bed, lol! 

Thinking about it, I have felt sick every so often and have been going for number 2's more regularly so you never know. I think I'm getting ready slowly... My main problem (and the reason I'm not on here much) is that I am quite simply absolutely terrified and so trying not to read too much about births etc. I am excited to meet the baby of course but I can't see much past the birth at the moment and am trying to sort my head out as I don't want to be a pain in the ass at hospital when I'm labouring. I've started to panic every time I think about it which is not ideal! Ho hum, baby has to come out somehow so will just have to get over it. 

Good luck to everyone and congrats on our new babies again! Will be back soon... x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Vicki :) Nice to see you on here again! Sounds like you're slowly but surely getting ready for proceedings! (By the way, I've also waterproofed my bed lol).

Have had a demoralising day really. Went in for a sweep today at 40+5 and despite the midwife saying for weeks that his head is REALLY low down and also saying the same thing again today, she couldn't do the sweep because my cervix is still long and completely closed :( She's booked me in for another one on Thursday (41+1) but it really felt like she was doing it because she felt sorry for me. She's going to be ringing me anytime now with a time for my induction, which will be next Monday.

I feel like my body is letting me down :(


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies

Not really caught up but it doesn't look too busy anyway lol. Baby Ava was born on 29th July at 9.20am, unfortunately by another emergency c-section. I'm only just out of hospital today aswell lol. Will write a proper birth story when I get the chance, I'm so tired just now lol. xxx


----------



## emily86

congrats claire! am deeply jealous also lol xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats again Claire :)

waitingforastork - God I remember that feeling of my body letting me down so well. Not just before Alice was born but afterwards too. But 2 weeks afterwards it's started to not be a problem anymore.

I'm sending plenty of labour dust to those waiting for their bubs. Listen girls, however it goes it will be worth it I promise. It was hard for me to see for a while but I do now :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Laura.
I think it's amazing how well you've coped with all that you've had to deal with- I'm keeping you as my inspiration!

Midwife rang me back last night with different dates- next sweep will now be Friday morning and if there's no success from that, I'll be induced on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Vicki_g

Good luck Kim, hope the sweep does the trick. I've got a midwife appt on Friday morning at 39+6, chances of her giving me a sweep anyone...? Should I ask (if I ask would she do it?) or keep schtum and wait another week? I can't deal with the nerves/panic anymore so would just like to get on with it! Not to mention the moiderous phone calls/messages/emails all day every day from people I've barely had any contact with for months/years! Seriously people, if and when it happens I will not be shy in announcing it! Even my grandma's rung twice today asking 'if I'm alright' but really tooting for info, the more I have to talk about it the worse I feel!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Vicki, that annoyed the life outta me! I had it aaaaalllll the time with Jayden and vowed never to ask a pregnant woman again 'are you still pregnant?!' Hope baby comes soon though and I'm still saying it's a boy and will be born on the 6th August :smug:

Baby Ava is absolutely amazing :cloud9: Jayden is an amazing big brother and so gentle with her. I genuinely don't think I could ask for better or more gorgeous kids. Will add a photo.....................



I can't remember if I added my birth story, will check back and see xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

So you all know that my waters broke last Tuesday morning and I spent the day in hospital for them to decide if they'd gone (no brainer!) and the scan on Wednesday showed the water level really low. So I went to be induced on Thursday morning and they said they weren't gonns start the induction because they were really busy and didn't want to comprimise my care. So all day Thursday was spent watching tele and waiting. Was told at about 4pm that nothing was going to happen, and to just get a good sleep that night as they're be starting really early Friday morning. So Alan went home and I got into bed and the midwife came in at 9.30pm and said they'd be starting then! Lol, Alan came back and we got sorted and was all hooked up and contractions started about 11.30pm and by God they hurt!!! Much worse than I remember with Jayden as they were everywhere, in my belly, hips, back. Was checked and was only 1cm - boo! Lol, got a clip on babys head cos the trace was crap and kept loosing her heartbeat. The Dr 'stretched' me to 2cm lol.

Contractions kept coming with barely any breaks and eventually I asked for an epidural at about 5am-ish and by 5.30am it was in - but it only worked on the right side! Lol. Got to just before 7am and was checked - still 2cm so it needed to be an emergency c-section. Got to theatre and the dr tried the spinal but it still didn't work on the left side of me so I had to get a General anesthetic. Baby Ava was born at 9.20am on 29th July and I woke up about an hour later and had a beautiful baby girl.

Was supposed to get out Sunday but Ava developed jaundice and needed photo therapy so had to stay another day, and I was demented. Forgot about the 'baby blues' I got on day 3 with Jayden and spent most of the day crying lol. Got other this afternoon though so all in all I spent 5 days in hosital and do not want to go back any time soon lol.

My scar is not too bad although there's staples in there, I need to inject myself every day with clot busting stuff to reduce the threat of blood clots in my legs. But my baby is here safely and that's all that matters

Jayden is doing fantastic with her, I honestly couldn't have asked for a better big brother for her. I cannot believe how much more love you get once you have 2 babies, it's unreal.

Well done if you got this far, it's a bit of an essay!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww waitin4astork you poor thing!!!! fingers crossed you go natural before the sweep :(

And congrats claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ava (BOOOOTFUL NAME) is sooo gorjus!!! sorry the birth wasnt easy but she is here safe and your ok and thats all that matters! I cant believe our pregnancies are nearly all over! its really emotional! 

Are you all over in the babyclub yet? xx


----------



## emily86

congrats again claire - thats a beautiful picture!

as for me - 3 days overdue (tickers out a day)
and nothing ....... getting annoyed now, i'm so uncomfortable!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Gorgeous pic Claire :)

Thanks Samira- going a little bit crazy now to be honest!

Vicki- I think it'd be worth asking about a sweep at your appointment. Mine wouldn't do it at the appointment but booked it in for 5 days later.

Emily- I feel your pain!

Well, I've had an odd couple of days. Ended up at the ANDU on Tuesday night because my hands and feet had basically exploded- they were ridiculously swollen! Took my BP which was a bit high, and they found protein in my sample. So, I had to go back last night so they could give me blood test results and check on my BP. Everything seemed to have settled down- bloods were clear, no protein in latest sample and BP, although a bit high, had come down a bit. They monitored baby and he was great- heart rate spot on and moving loads. They monitor also picked up on some tightenings although I couldn't feel them, so I had another sweep attempt- still couldn't do it :( Cervix still too long although she said it's soft now so something is happening- just very slowly! Going for the last sweep attempt tomorrow, but it's pretty fixed in my head that I'll be having the induction on Saturday.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm sorry Kim, but at least you know baby will be here just shortly. Inducion isn't as bad as everyone makes out, I've had it done twice now lol. I hope you'll still go by yourself :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Just because my induction sucked a-hole doesn't mean everyone's is. My Alice was in a silly position, I don't think I was ever destined to have a vaginal birth with her.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Ava was in a funny position aswell, they had to put her out using forceps :( don't know why I left that out my story lol. You'll be fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## yasmin13

How is everyone doing? Claire, Ava is gorgeous :)

I need to lose weight... Dont know where to start :( I feel very chunky.


----------



## MrsPOP

I feel bloody mahoosive!!!! Really want to start a
decent diet now.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks girls :) You're definitely making me feel better about the whole induction thing- I just need to stop reading the rubbish induction stories!!

It looks like I'm heading that way now. Third sweep attempt failed so unless something miraculous happens in the next 20 hours, I'll be heading into hospital at 1pm tomorrow. The midwife I saw today said she couldn't do the sweep because she 'has stubby fingers'!!? I asked her whether the position of my cervix would make induction harder, and she said it depended if the midwife I got, had longer fingers than hers!? It really was very bizarre. On the plus side, my BP is back to normal and swelling has gone down. 

I thought things were starting up yesterday as I had 6 hours of tightenings- 10 minutes apart, 2 minutes long. Then they just stopped :( So frustrating!!

Oh, I'm not telling anyone (not counting you girls on here of course!) apart from family about the induction as OH would get bombarded with texts etc, so please don't mention anything on Facebook. Thanks :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Lips are sealed sweetie! 

My biggest advice re: inductions are....get the bloody epidural!!!!! :haha: Honestly the best thing eveeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hellooooo girls, sorry I havnt been on or even on Facebook, my phone broke as I went into labour And I'm getting a new one fort birthday in ten days so waiting till then for internet so for now I have to use toms phones booo. 

Anyway, I'm sure you all know Maisie Ella Rose (yes she has three names lol) was born on the 25th, My waters broke at 3 in the morning and I was on my own as I thought I would be, then my contractions came on thick and strong at about 7 then by 10 I was pushing, I pushed for about 2 an a half hours cause she got stuck an then the cord was round her neck, however i didn't know any of this at the time so as not to panick me. But she was eventually born at 12.26 weighing 8.9lbs bless her

She's a very good girl, only really wakes once in the night so I hope it stays that way. Toms here at the minute but I've been on my own for the past 5 days and it's hard on my own, especially as she has colic so afternoons consist of Maisie crying and me trying not to, oh well, it's all worth it.

How is everyone? Xxxxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol thanks Laura- I'll bear that in mind ;)

Michelle- glad Maisie is doing well, although it must be hard on you that she's colicky *hugs*.

I'm just about to head off to the hospital- just wanted to pop on here and see how you guys are doing before I left. Please send me positive induction/labour vibes- I'm suddenly a little bit scared! Eek!

Will update when I can x


----------



## emily86

good luck with your induction x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hope baby is here or on his way Kim!!! xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Good luck Kim!!!

Congrats Michelle on the birth of Maisie :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi everyone, been ages since I came on here! Congratulations Michelle on the arrival of Maisie, hope you're doing well! And awaiting news from Kim but hopefully all is well and baby has arrived safe and sound. As you can see, I am now 4 days overdue and frankly over the whole thing, especially the sodding messages asking where the baby is. There was a moment of excitement on Monday when my mum took me out for lunch and a drive and I had some twingey shooting pains in the car but all stopped by the time I got home. I am finding I am going to the loo constantly (for ones and twos!!), my busoms are really tender and sore and I am particularly spotty. However, no mucous plug has been lost whatsoever and no evidence of any tightenings or anything at all. No sweep done last week so I have it this Friday morning when they will also book my induction. Ho hum. 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls!

Well, Alex William was born safely on Sunday at 8.14am, weighing 8lb 12oz. Had a slightly traumatic time of it, so I'll try and condense it as best I can!

Went in for the induction at 1.30pm, and had the first pessary at 4pm to get things moving. Went for a looooong walk around the hospital to try and encourage him to get a move on (wasn't dilated or effaced at all when the induction started) and I was checked again at 10pm. Didn't need another pessary as I was having contractions and 2cm dilated, so was put on a monitor. The midwife noticed that the baby's heart rate was dropping slightly with each contraction, so had me transferred to the labour ward so it could be checked by a doctor. A lot of the labour is a blur after that to be honest. They kept a very close eye on me and the baby to check he wasn't in any distress, and they decided to do a trace on his head to make sure. By 4.30am, I was only 4cm and because they were concerned about labour lasting a long time with baby's readings being borderline, they cranked up the hormones in the drip to get things moving along more quickly. It certainly worked, as the pain became intolerable. I ended up having an epidural which I was determined to try not to have, but I know I wouldn't have been able to get through it otherwise. According to my OH, they were seriously discussing an emergency c-section but when they checked me again at just before 8am, I was fully dilated. Because his head was so low, they decided it would be quicker to deliver him vaginally and a consultant came to assist. I had an episiotomy and he had to be rotated because he was in the wrong position, but Alex William was then born in 6 pushes with forceps- absolutely perfect. However, all of the drama kicked off afterwards. Because of all of the hormones I'd been on to get labour progressing quickly, my womb didn't contract properly and along with the cut and other tears I had, I started to bleed heavily and had a post partum haemorrage. I ended up losing 3 litres of blood so had to have a blood transfusion using 6 units of blood and 2 of plasma amongst other things (made me grateful that I give blood). Thankfully, I can't remember a lot about it but I think my OH was pretty terrified- he said there were about 10 people in the room at the scariest point and the care I received, was second to none. I was on oxygen for most of the day, and spent the night in the same high dependancy delivery room that I gave birth to Alex in. My OH was absolutely fantastic, and looked after him from the moment he was born. Strangely, they seemed to have bonded because of that amazingly well. 

I was allowed to go home yesterday afternoon (Tuesday), and we're all settling in well. It's going to be a bit of a long road to recover but he is worth every single second. I can't stop looking at him and thinking how perfect he is. I still can't get over that we made him and I carried him- I'm so in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







088.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









102.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









105.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Wow Kim, what a story! Scary stuff but glad you're all ok at the end of it. He is absolutely gorgeous! Do you know you can't give blood now because you've had a transfusion? I tried to give blood after I had Jayden but was told I can't cos I had a transfusion after I had him :( Makes me so grateful to everyone who's ever gave blood. Congrats again honey, he's amazing xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Yay! Congrats honey, sorry it was traumatic but glad you both got through it safe and sound :hugs:

Been to the Hospital today, the heart murmur picked up at 4 days old has turned out to be a heart defect called a Ventricular Septal Defect and although its very small and the Doctor was very unconcerned about it, Alice will need 3 monthly heart scans and if it gets bigger or she develops heart failure she will need open heart surgery to repair it. :cry: DH and I are reeling from this news :cry:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Oh honey you guys aren't having an easy time are you? I want to come and give you all a big cuddle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: 

Vicki, I so hope baby comes soon! Still thinking it's a boy but we'll find out soon enough eh? xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor Alice has been through so much already. I hope it doesn't develop any further *hugs*.

Claire- I wasn't sure about not being able to donate after the transfusion. Guess I'll have to give them a ring tomorrow and talk to them about it. Gutted really :(
(oh, and I agree about the blue vibes for Vicki too!).


----------



## Vicki_g

Boring update from me, I have still not given birth to this very stubborn child so I'm being induced in a couple of days. I've not told anyone except Mr G and our parents the actual date so I don't get pestered any more than I already am but rest assured I WILL have baby news by the weekend! By which time I will also have turned the big 3-0 - I'm not sure which I'm more scared of! I'm frankly pretty scared of the induction process but bubbo has to come out somehow and I can't be preggers forever. I went for a sweep on Friday but the midwife couldn't perform it properly because my cervix was (and probably still is) very far back and baby's head is very low so the head was in the way of my cervix! She therefore couldn't reach to 'sweep' which was disappointing. 

MrsPOP, good luck to Alice and you, everything crossed that she's just fine. Hope everyone else is well and babies are behaving!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Aww Vicki, that's not so good :( But you're right, baby can't stay in there forever so s/he'll come soon. You're having the only yellow baby so can't wait to hear what flavour it is!!! If you don't get the chance to get on before baby comes good luck with everything :hugs: :hug: xxxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Ta Claire, I'll be on as soon as I can afterwards to reveal the flavour!! We actually decided on some names last night which was a bit of a miracle as well so we're getting there - and this morning, with spectacular timing, I've started having some mild period-y cramps and losing some blood (microscopic amounts but hey ho!) so you never know, kiddo might have finally had enough!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ah, same thing happened with me having a sweep Vicki. Fingers crossed that your bubba is making their own way into the world :)

Good luck!

As some of you know, I'm just about recovering from another stint in the hospital. Passed a huge piece of placenta (at least 6 inches long) on Friday night, so was back in labour ward having more people look at my bits. Spent 2 nights in hospital (poor Alex has spent so much of his life in the hospital through no fault of his own) while I was observed. Had a scan on Monday which looked clear, so I'm on antibiotics now in case of infection. Just hope things will start looking up now. Thankfully, Alex is a really good baby :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Hope you're over the worst now Kim and on the road to recovery!

I bring news that after just one pessary that worked instantly on Wednesday morning, I gave birth to James William Gregson at 4.52am on Thursday 18th August - my 30th birthday! I need to write a proper birth story which I will do at some point but basically contractions became frequent during Wednesday afternoon/evening, waters broke by themselves at 9pm on Wednesday and after that contractions intensified. I was still only 3cm dilated at 10pm but went through to the delivery suite around 11pm to be put on the drip to regularise my contractions. I refused to have it unless I had an epidural at the same time so they sorted that out very quickly for me and I then had a few hours of relative relaxation before I started feeling a lot of pain in my left hip/pelvis. The epi top-up wasn't working and it turns out that the reason why was because I was fully dilated at 4am and ready to push! He came out after 52 mins of pushing that frankly I was pretty proud of - he started off face up but turned by himself during delivery. The final pushes to get his head out and the rest of his body were genuinely amazing! He was placed on me and both husband and the midwife confirmed he was a boy which was the best thing ever and made me so glad I stayed on team yellow, especially as he was my birthday baby too! I delivered the placenta with just a little push after having the injection for a managed third stage. He weighed 7lb 7oz and is perfect in every way. 

Sadly I managed to suffer a third degree tear (which I never even felt happen to be honest) so I had to leave James and husband for a few hours to go into theatre where I had a full spinal block after problems with the epidural meant I couldn't just use that for the pain relief during the operation. Disappointing that I birthed by myself but needed a full spinal for the damage! I was awake during the op and they seem to have done a good job as I've had no problems with the stitches or anything and toilet visits are ok. 

I stayed in hospital until yesterday morning to ensure his feeding was sorted out as he was a bit erratic in his latching. We seem to have got the hang of it now and he is breastfeeding quite happily although he is sick quite a bit. The care in hospital was absolutely second to none, nothing was any bother and no question stupid. They have an excellent infant feeding team who supported me tons. I'm glad to be home but Wigan Infirmary maternity and delivery unit will remain forever in my heart!

Thank you all for the support and friendship during pregnancy ladies and good luck to those of you with bundles yet to arrive - I am shattered, have had no sleep since Wednesday and my boobs feel like they're boulders on fire but James' little face is worth it! I will post pics when we've got some up on the PC - we are frankly too tired to do anything at the moment!


----------



## Barbles

I havent been here for weeks!!!

Congratulations Vicki!!! Hope its all going well.

Will get my backside back on here and do some serious catching up with everyone who isnt on my FB. If anyone wants to add me just PM me xx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Awww Vicki, congrats!!! I knew it was a boy, hehe! I bet he's gorgeous, can't wait to see some pics xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy ive not been on for a while due to every1 bein on fb lol! vicki do i have u on fb?? congratuilationsssssssssssssssss!!!!! 

well i found out hayden is lactose intolerant today so no more dairy for meeeeeeeeeeee! goba be so hard but il do it for him! hopefully it helps me lose weight too! if it does il probs not go back to it!!! 

off to bingo tonight with the old dear so im milking myself at the mo for chris to do feeds while im gone!!! 

hope everyone is ok n settling into motherhood! is that everyone popped now!??? xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi guys! I've been so useless and havent found much time to come on B&B but will make a concious effort after this post :) Hope everyone & their little ones are well.
CONGRATS VICKI!!

I think we've all popped have we?

Also anyone who hasn't got me on facebook either, pm me :)

lots of love to my limbo ladies. xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Hi all!!! Today is my due date and baby b is looking like he's staying put a while longer..... Never in a million years did I think I'd go over!! Gutted!!


----------



## Rachyroux

MrsKTB said:


> Hi all!!! Today is my due date and baby b is looking like he's staying put a while longer..... Never in a million years did I think I'd go over!! Gutted!!

Hope something starts for you soon my lovely.
xxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Aww Katie, I hope things get moving along for you soon. Know how frustrating it must be, but at least the end is in sight for you now :)

Yay Vicki, congratulations on your boy. What a birthday present!! Can't wait to see pics :) Hope you're taking care of yourself x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Just seen on facebook that Katie has had her baby boy tonight! xxx


----------



## Lauki

Just wondering who's still subscribed to this thread! How are all your ladies doing :)?
Time seems to fly it's going by so fast and things change so quickly.
I was flicking through all the pictures we have of Sophie and was amazed how much she has changed in 3 months!
I hope you're all getting on wel and that your'e enjoying your LO's!!
 



Attached Files:







Comparison.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## isabellajack

Im newly married so all posts are use ful.i learn it


----------



## MrsPOP

Im still subscribed! But most of us seem to be on Facebook these days xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm still subscribed too! But hardly ever get time to come onto the computer and facebook is much easier on my phone now! xxx


----------

